# looking for ttc buddy?



## RedRose19

im on cd 6.. and hoping to have a jan baby for the start of 2011 :D..

but would love a ttc buddy which a similar cycle and share the experience with :hugs:


----------



## H a

hi hun im on CD 9 so only a few days ahead of you would love to chat to you and see how we get on this month x


----------



## RedRose19

ya sure :D i would love that,
:D how long have you been ttc for? :dust:


----------



## cla

i would love to be your buddy. iam day 8 in this cycle so we are close. i lost my baby on the 1st march at 16.5weeks and i have a 9 year old son.
this is our first month trying after my angel baby.
so here goes to a 2011 baby:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

awww thanks ladies.. the more the better right.. ttc is hard enough without being lonely

im sorry cla for your loss.. :hugs: ive had two my self.. one being last march.. its a hard thing to go through.. 

but your right it will be a new year and a new baby in 2011 :D


----------



## cla

its nice to have people to talk to as half the time it feels like iam banging my head against a brick wall with this ttc:wacko:
iam so sorry about your losses how far was you, if you dont mind me askin:cry:


----------



## H a

im only on my second month ttc but like you said you have to be positive! 

cla so sorry to hear your news glad to see your trying and being positive x


----------



## RedRose19

my first loss was march 2009 at 12 weeks ... my little girl... i didnt know i was pregnant tho at the time :cry:

then in june we decided we would start ttc.. got preg in oct.. but mc at 7 weeks in nov..


----------



## RedRose19

we've been ttc since june.. so obession has started to take over :wacko: and even my oh is getting impatient as he wanted a lo by next xmas :( so he wants us to get opks


----------



## cla

h a i have just added you:happydance::happydance:
ive got someone else to pester:wacko::wacko:
if i wasnt possitive i wouldnt be here and ive got my little man.
so hopefully we will all get our jan 2011 babies:happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas! I know I commented on your post before, but if I were to get a :bfp: this month, I would be due Jan 5th or thereabouts. Is that when you are going to be due if you get a :bfp:? This is our 4th month TTC.


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> my first loss was march 2009 at 12 weeks ... my little girl... i didnt know i was pregnant tho at the time :cry:
> 
> then in june we decided we would start ttc.. got preg in oct.. but mc at 7 weeks in nov..

iam so sorry:cry: its hard isnt it, you just never think it will happen to you and when it does it bloody hurts like mad.
i know what you mean by ttc taking over i feel like that at the moment i just never thought i would be here again. but we have all got to luck to the future


----------



## RedRose19

tbh im not sure when id be due.. bcuz my cycles are always didnt lengths lol.. but i think id be due anything between jan 12-30th depending on how long my cycle is...

my birthday is jan 10th :happydance: heres hoping i get a lovely birthday present


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> my first loss was march 2009 at 12 weeks ... my little girl... i didnt know i was pregnant tho at the time :cry:
> 
> then in june we decided we would start ttc.. got preg in oct.. but mc at 7 weeks in nov..
> 
> iam so sorry:cry: its hard isnt it, you just never think it will happen to you and when it does it bloody hurts like mad.
> i know what you mean by ttc taking over i feel like that at the moment i just never thought i would be here again. but we have all got to luck to the futureClick to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: im sorry to you too.. but im glad your here again... trying :hugs: cuz it will happen and will get a bfp :happydance:

when would you be due if you caught this month?


----------



## cla

i havent got a clue when i would be due i havent even thought about the dates:dohh:


----------



## hopeful:)

Hello ladies,

Am new to this site so bare with me!

I am on cd7 following my first true period after the pill (cycle was 35 days long) so am hoping that I am now ovulating and about to ttc. 

baby dust to all xxx


----------



## H a

welcome hopeful wishing you all the luck this month! x


----------



## RedRose19

welcome hopeful :) your one day ahead of me hehe and on average i have a 35-60 day cycle i never know when im gonna ov.. so i think the opks is the right way to go :D


----------



## hopeful:)

hey guy, I am thinking that my cycle still might be a bit varied so soon coming off the pill so I really have no clear dates.... but am hoping to concieve soon. I am just trying to go with it for a few months (harder said then done ha ha) xx


----------



## H a

yep i had that too get yourself some OPK strips it will help you to work out a pattern i had no idea when mine was and still dont but i wasnt the usual day 10 i was day 18 last month so well worth having to pinpoint the dates.
good luck x


----------



## cla

:wave::wave:hopeful


----------



## Shey

I'll be buddies with ya too


----------



## cla

hello shey:hugs:
i wish us all the best of luck and i hope:spermy::spermy::spermy gets us


----------



## cla

hows everybody today


----------



## cla

i was just wondering how many times you and you oh are


----------



## cla

:blush:i was just wondering how many times you and your oh are:sex::sex:a day or how many times a week


----------



## RedRose19

hiya :D im actually great today :happydance: how are you?

dont ask me why but feel in a great mood hehe.. well tbh we just bd when we want rather than cuz of ttc.. but we usually once every night :blush: sometimes the morning too but i think we need to change it to every other night

hiya shey :hugs: its great to have so many buddies im gonna add ye all to my siggy :D


----------



## cla

yeah i feel in a good mood too which makes a change. sorry about asking how many times you:spermy::sex::spermy: we try and do it every night, if our son gives us 5 mins lol:blush: what you been up to


----------



## cla

yeahhhhhh im your ttc buddie:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

of course :hugs:

no its ok ask away i dont mind, well we usually to 2 nights in a row.. have a break then 2 in a row again etc.. lol or he might be worn out hehe.. 

not much.. we went to a fun fair last night :happydance: and were going again tonight and just had lots of things to take my mind of work 2mor :(

this thread is about my job
https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-s...ng-au-pair-worst-family-ever-need-advise.html

and im dreading work on wed.. but its my last week.. cuz i will never conceive being so stressed


----------



## cla

so you are like a big kid then, i bet you went on all the rides lol.
i tried to have a look at that thred but it wont let me:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

oh.. its in the private part.. u just have to subscribe to that part of the forum to get in.. 

lol big kid.. hmm my oh is :rofl: were both still very young at heart.. 
im actually dying today from a headache of too much drinking last night... i blame the malibu.. yummm


----------



## cla

so you had a good night then. you make it sound that you are OLD:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

lol i know hehe.. me and oh are both only 19 tho :D 

any plans for this week?


----------



## cla

Bloody hell you are making me feel old know, i'm 28 and you said old at heart your a spring chicken.
I have got nothing really planed, rian ( my son ) is off school so nothing much. We go on holiday soon so i might start to get som things ready.oh one thing planned lots of baby making lol.
How about u


----------



## RedRose19

well i got work 2mor its a live in childcare job.. so ill be there till sunday :( so no bd for me and oh then.. but gonna do plenty b4 i go 2mor morning lol.. im dreading going to work wed.. :(


----------



## cla

i hope you get loads of:spermy::spermy::spermy::sex::sex::sex: in before you go to work


----------



## hopeful:)

Hey guys,

good to know your all in a good mood today. I have just got in from work, long ten hours today and stressed :( 

I was think of getting some OPKs but I might just go with it again this month again and see how it goes.

baby dust xxx


----------



## cla

hello everybody.
hopeful:) ive tried using opks but i find i just keep peeing on them to to get a line. they are so addictive they are like a drug you do one then you do one more lol:dohh:
hows everybodys baby making getting on


----------



## emilyandkai

Hi all im on cd 15 today, think i ov'ed on cd 13. second month ttc number 2 x


----------



## cla

emilyandkai said:


> Hi all im on cd 15 today, think i ov'ed on cd 13. second month ttc number 2 x

hello hun, how are you doin


----------



## Lishi

Hi all

Looking for somebody to chat with. Also ttc for 5 months now. I'm on CD9 of this cycle.


----------



## hopeful:)

welcome lishi i am on CD 8 :)


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. hope everyone is well :D ive had a very tiring and stressful day.. but im hoping its the start of the babydance tonight :winkwink: i really dont wanna miss the eggy at all.. but trying to find the energy is hard..

im on cd 8 today :D gonna buy some opks 2mor :happydance:


----------



## cla

why are you so sad hun:cry::cry:


----------



## cla

Lishi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking for somebody to chat with. Also ttc for 5 months now. I'm on CD9 of this cycle.

weclome here hun, its nice to have more people to talk to:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno why :( im trying to get positive again but its hard.. 


how are you today


----------



## cla

i know how you feel, i felt really happy the other day then today i just feel it wont never happen again. it makes it worse see so many pregnant people and i should have been 23weeks this week:cry:
do you just think its one of those days for us both


----------



## RedRose19

yeah possible.. i know we will be back to our usual positive selfs right :) i mean this is the cycle where we both get a bfp :D


----------



## CandyApple19

i want a few more ttc buddies please?? anyone suffering from dodgy cycles??? ibox me if you wanna be ttc buddies xxxx


----------



## hopeful:)

Hello candy apple - yeah my cycles are all over the place at the moment but i have just come off the pill. Baby dust xx


----------



## H a

hi guys on cd 13 today must say im not feeling as positive as normal at the moment not sure why but really hoping this month will happen! had the soft cups and pre-seed arrive yesterday so will see if they help! hope you guys are okay x


----------



## RedRose19

hiya H a and hopeful hope your both well lets keep up that PMA :happydance: this is the cycle remember :D


----------



## hopeful:)

feeling possitive today!! its the weekend after all. hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## cla

CandyApple19 said:


> i want a few more ttc buddies please?? anyone suffering from dodgy cycles??? ibox me if you wanna be ttc buddies xxxx

hello :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun how are you today?? are you in the 2ww yet? :D


----------



## cla

i hope everybody is ok and that you had a great weekend with all this sun.
im on cd 15 so hopefully somthing is happening inside me:wacko::wacko:
how possitive are you all feeling 
i keep thinking that i will never get a little bean again, sorry a bit of a down moment:dohh:


----------



## cla

afternoon hun. im being a bit thick but what is that:blush::blush:


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun im sure you will have a little bean soon :D i think i ov yday... i had lots of pains and cramps but was only cd 12.. so i think today is 1 dpo.. but i prob will keep bd just incase..


----------



## cla

what do you mean by pain, how does yours feel????
i had some of that eggy white cm the other day. im really sorry but my mind isnt with it today, i havent got a clue why i must be having a very thick day:dohh::dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

it was like a cramping above my hip bones.. but not as sore as af.. and i couldnt tell which side it was hurting on.. i think abit of both.. also i had abit of ewcm .. id say if you got ewcm already your in the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## cla

you have all the answers:thumbup:i know where to come you can be my doctor:happydance:
i wonder if my cycles have gone back to normal since the baby, if they are then im due on the 3rd i think:wacko: and due to test the 1st which we go on holiday to turkey, if the planes are allowed to fly.
how are you feeling, have you got any good signs yet. i know it is early


----------



## RedRose19

i usually feel very warm and sick after ov.. which i was last night.. i reckon i ov yday and so was sick all last night and this morning and didnt sleep very well.. i will do a sneaky test the first week of may.. if neg then i wont bother to do another till af is late or not shown

id say test b4 u go on holiday so you know if your preg b4 u go.. just incase lol :hugs:


----------



## cla

I will have to test before I go, I would love it to be possitive but I wouldn't be much fun for my son, as I wouldn't want to do anything lol


----------



## H a

hi guys hope your all okay, on day 16 today hoping to get a positive ov test usually around this time had slight cramping today so hopefully my cycles are getting regular that i can judge it better, will just have to see.
pre-seed arrived ready and soft cups too so im prepared for a good month.
how you guys getting on? xha


----------



## cla

I'm good just been doing lots of baby making. I really hope it's all our month


----------



## hopeful:)

Hello Ladies, im on CD12 now and really have no idea what to be looking for ovulation wise. Im just going with it this month and hoping xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing ??????


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. how is everyone?? im 2 dpo today.. and nothing to report yet.. its still early days i dont expect any if any symptoms till like 7-9 dpo anyway


----------



## angela1234

congratulations!


----------



## cla

im ok. im cycle day 16 and all i can say is[ this is the to much information bit} my nickers are a bit wet and thats it. 
before i lost the baby i spotted a week before my period for the last 4 years and so far this month i havent done it, fingers crossed.
how are you, are you feeling hopeful???


----------



## RedRose19

well im feeling hopefully in the that we bd every day but i dunno if it actually means this will be our month.. im not sure.. i hope so cuz i just cant wait any longer to get a bfp lol..
i keep getting af like cramps :(

hope its our month ladies :hugs:


----------



## hopeful:)

I had a bit of cramping today (i mis calculated yesterday) and am on cd 14. I brought some OPKs today and tested but not a strong second line. So I have either missed it or it will hopefully be soon.

HOw is everyone feeling? xx


----------



## RedRose19

im i got the cramps back today.. ouchhhh :( they are quite sore.. so maybe i was wrong with ov.. :wacko: i dunno maybe i cud just count cd 15 as 1 dpo... 

either way ill test first week of may.. we will continue to bd every day till i know we def have passed ov day :D


----------



## H a

hi guys on day 17 hoping to get a pos opk test today did last month, signs are showing im on track with it slight stomach cramping and lots of watery cm so hopefully it will happen! going to bd as much as we can x


----------



## cla

how you doin today.
let us know h a if you get a possitive:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies... im feeling good and positive, i hope your all well, i hope you get a positive today Ha :hugs:

how are you hopeful and cla? any news are ye in the 2ww yet :D


----------



## cla

i dont know if iam, are there anysigns i should look out for doctor babyhopes lol.
im feeling in a good mood today as well it must be the weather. i have moments when i think that this could be the month but then i try and not get my hopes up. what about you????


----------



## H a

hey guys didnt get a pos opk yesterday but done one today and it looking good :happydance: will test again later to make sure! finally it seems my cycles are getting normal and maybe this could be a good sign, been :sex: for last few days just in case i got things wrong

glad you guys are feeling positive again x :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. ive been so busy the past few days were house searching.. so ttc has not really been on my mind alot.. if that makes sense.. also im job searching.. i know if i do get preg this month looking for a job is not something that great an idea.. but it would make it easier when the baby comes etc im stressing out about money.. mainly cuz we havent found a decent house yet or big enough for 3..
but im staying positive :D


----------



## H a

wow how exciting but stressful too! i moved in november and i found it very stressful waiting for it all to go through but finally it did happen :happydance:

good luck keep us posted x


----------



## cla

h a did you get a possitive opk????
babyhopes10 any luck on the house and job front????


----------



## H a

hi cla, yesterday was almost there but not positive :cry: but hoping when i get home and i can test it will be!:thumbup: thanks for asking hun hope your okay x


----------



## cla

well i dont know if i have said before for the last 4 years i have spotedt a week before my af and i thought my body had sorted it self out after my angel baby. but yesterday i started to spot, not much only a little and there doesnt seem much today. its pissed be off because i thought it all stopped but nope:growlmad: 
last time i still got pregnant,so fingers crossed


----------



## H a

yes fingers crossed for you hun, like you said it happened before no reason why not this time.:flower:

im just concerned i not had a proper positive opk yet!:cry: last month it was on day 19 which is today so really hoping it is today! been really moody yesterday and today maybe im just getting stressed about it all waiting, its out first so dont know whats correct or not i feel i dont really know if im right or not :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

hun did u get *nearly a positive opk* cuz you know they are so sensitive and the LH surge only lasts about 12 hours so you could get a surge between the opk you took then by the next day the LH surge would of gone down.. looking like you didnt ov when infact you did but just missed the biggest amount of LH.. and as long as your bd while waiting for the positive opk then id say your ok :hugs:

Cla i got my fingers crossed for you.. im sorry your body is spotting.. hopefully its just implantation bleeding :winkink: and youve got a sticky bean :happydance:

well viewing another house today.. which is looking great.. but job wise.. nothing.. im getting stressed so i decided to sign on untill i find a job.. stupid and i feel crap doing it.. :( but its just untill i find something full time.. 

today ive got sore bbs and very tired.. but im only the most 4 dpo.. so too early to be anything yet lol


----------



## H a

thanks babyhopes, we've been :sex: for last few days just incase, didnt last night as was in way to late and fell asleep :dohh: but will be tonight!
im hoping i havent missed it i tested 4 times yesterday and it was not the same colour of the test line so assumed it wasnt positive, decided that i was getting obsessed with the tests so havent brought any to work today will just do two tonight one when i get home at 5pm and one later on. i got my last positive at 5pm as that was all it tested last month.
i had a lot of cm today and shooting pains in my boobs not sure what thats about? and really moody with everyone! :shrug: will just have to see. hubby knows next few days are probibly my window days so we will just :sex: as much as posioble.

house wise sounds exciting! i love looking round at new places when moving. before we moved in november we had a 2 bed semi which was tiny! no bath just a shower room which just wasnt suitable for having a baby so moving was stressful but best thing we've done, you will find the one when you see it! good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

well we didnt bd last night i was just too tired.. and i sud of found the energy to bd this morning but was still too tired.. and i wont see my oh tonight or 2mot night.. but its ok im sure we've past ov days but i like to make sure we have our bases covered hehe cuz my ov days are always all over the place

i hope you get the positive opk soon :hugs: cla how are you hun??

the house we went to see yday was gross.. it was all moldy.. and the landlord of the house didnt tell the people of the house they were gonna be showing it off today... so there were clothes every where etc.. 

definitly not a place i want to bring a baby home too..


----------



## cla

babyhopes im sorry the house was crappy and the job front is shit. i bet there arnt many jobs going??
i only had a tiny tiny bit of spotting yesterday and so far today nothing so everything legs, fingers and everything crossed that it as stopped.
the things i have noticed is that i have got intergestion and im being a bitch, but to my oh thats nothing new lol:blush:
how about you???

h a how you doing hun?? dont worry about the opk just keep :sex: i have stopped using them, its like everytime you go to the toilet you have to pee on a stick. well i was :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

im glad the spotting is slowing down.. i really hope you get a bfp at the end of this cycle :hugs:

today is 3-5 dpo.. and nothing much to report other than this morning i did feel sicky.. and i woke with the worst headache ever.. i keep getting a light cramping just above my hip bone on my left.. its annoying at times.. but possibly a good sign..

ill just keep looking for a house lol but no jobs :(


----------



## cla

at least looking for houses it takes your mind off 2ww
have you got anything planned for the weekend


----------



## RedRose19

not really..im going to my parents house this weekend so spend some time with my mom etc.. she knows were ttc.. shes the only one who knows apart from my oh obviously lol and bnb ppl :D
i really hope this cramping stops soon.. it really feels like af could come any min.. maybe im out for this cycle already...


----------



## cla

do you usally have these pains ?? and does your af usally start early??
keep your chin up hun we will get there


----------



## RedRose19

like i usually only get af pains the day after af starts .. my first cycle after my mc in nov was only 21 days.. but i dunno im hoping its not af.. its more to the left side of my body..


----------



## H a

hi guys soooooo fed up today! still no opk positive still a line but not a dark line! cla think your right may just give up on them they are driving me mad and maybe its just stressing me out! last month i wasnt this impatient i just went with it and maybe that better.

sorry to hear about the house, something will come up im sure fingers crossed for you both!

my mates having her baby today, im so excited for her but again feel a little crappy today :(


----------



## RedRose19

i know how you feel hun.. i feel like im surrounded by babies right now... im hoping this is it...i dont wanna ttc anymore :hissy: i wanna be pregnant already! i feel so annoyed with ttc that it makes me not want to bd if that makes sense.. but yet i know if i want a bfp i gotta bd :dohh: i just dont feel in the right head space to bd..


----------



## H a

YEP totally agree, its such hard work!!! hubby seems to think we dont think about it all till :sex: time but its constantly on my mind! im thinking of giving up the opk tests and go on natural signs it may be less stressful and just :sex: every other day if we can that is. just want o have some fun instead of the "can we just make this a quick one im tired, he he!)
we just got to be positive its got to happen soon im sure x


----------



## Lily Me

hello all - hope your afternoon's are going quickly so its the weekend already!

I agree with obsessing over OPK's. I never get a dark line so its been really hard to work out. Am not going to use them next month. Am going natural as its less stressful and hopefully, take my mind off things!

x


----------



## H a

hi lilly me, same boat as me then hun. its driving me mad not having a positive yet all this working out timings of the month is so confusing and stressful.
a month off and just having fun would be best i think :hugs:


----------



## Lily Me

i know! so fustrating. my cycles are all over the shop since I came of BC. I could be any number of DPO by now. Not even sure af is going to turn up this month which makes planning next month of BD completely impossible! Ah well. will just have to BD all the time :happydance:


----------



## H a

he he if i only had the energy! :rofl:


----------



## Lily Me

you get tired too? thank god someone else does! All I read on these pages is poeple doing it every day. Surely thats not possible when working etc. I can't keep my eyes open in the evneing long enough !

:hugs:


----------



## H a

he he yep some nights it seems like an effort even for me, its not just the men who feel like that! :)

just found out my lutual phase it too short only 8 days and thats why my periods are all over the place and why they were so early last month, vitamin b6 apparently corrects it so wish me luck!

hope your all okay x :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

oooh H a i hope the Vit B6 helps and you get a sticky bean from it :D


im 6 dpo today and i dunno if its all in my head cuz i know its the 2ww but im feeling so nauous this morning.. ive still got the head ive had since 3 dpo and feeling very dizzy and last night i couldnt sleep :shrug:


----------



## cla

afternoon ladies, hows everybody doing?
my spotting as stopped:happydance:which is great
h a i was using opks last month and i was sooooooo stressed using them so i havent used them this month and i feel alot better, we are just doing as much:sex::sex:as we can. i take vit b6 complex for my spotting, i have only taken it for 2 months. the first month i got pregnant and the second month is this month. the spotting as stopped but i dont know weather that is because of the mc or the vits:dohh: it cant hurt taking them

babyhopes10 how are you anysigns??? hows the house hunting going????

hi lily me


----------



## H a

thanks guys hoping it will help, it explains why last month i had spotting, then nothing for few days then a full on period worse than ive ever had with serious stomach ache! never had any of that before! wondering if it was a mc now but not dwelling on it if it was it just means i know what to do to help prevent it, still no positive so going to put them away and just go au naturele till af turns up. im not putting any hope on this month till im sorted out but feel so much better for it all.
fells good to actually talk to poeple and for them to help me.

cla glad your spotting has stopped, good sign hey :)

babyhopes you never know your symptoms could be proper ones not just in your head hun keeping fingers crossed for you and i hope you feel okay x


----------



## RedRose19

just feeling very sicky :( and just generally not my self..


----------



## cla

I hope it's good signs babyhope


----------



## RedRose19

hope your well hun :hugs:

i cant stop needed to pee lol... but surely that wouldnt be a symptom at only 6dpo..


----------



## H a

feeling really sick today! not like me at all :(

ditched the opk tests as still not positive and on day 23 so assuming i missed it.

hope your all okay x

also got some b6 tablets started taking them today :)


----------



## schnoodle

oooh good luck hunny xx


----------



## H a

thanks hun how r u getting on?


----------



## schnoodle

im a day late, still no sign of af but got bad cramps,slightly sore nipples and a really sore throat today xx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies :D today is 8dpo.. yayyy getting closer to 14 :D

im feeling very positive today ladies sending u all :dust:

i dont have many symptoms yet today but still got my lingering headache.. very tired.. and i couldnt sleep last night.. i was too warm then too cold lol was horrible


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> feeling really sick today! not like me at all :(
> 
> ditched the opk tests as still not positive and on day 23 so assuming i missed it.
> 
> hope your all okay x
> 
> also got some b6 tablets started taking them today :)

good luck :happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

oooh good luck babyhopes10 xx


----------



## RedRose19

you too.. im sure the cramping is a good sign.. i keep getting slight cramping too lol..

tho my oh never wants to talk about any of it grrr..


----------



## schnoodle

haha mine too! he seems so disinterested!


----------



## H a

good luck guys, day late schnoodle keeping fingers crossed for you hun!

babyhopes its getting closer, glad your feeling positive! :)

keep us updated, i feel awful :( x


----------



## schnoodle

aw, thats a good sihn though hun! sorry i feel evil saying that!!!


----------



## H a

hope so, had the weirdest month not sure whats going on! :( will just have to wait and see x


----------



## schnoodle

good luck hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> good luck guys, day late schnoodle keeping fingers crossed for you hun!
> 
> babyhopes its getting closer, glad your feeling positive! :)
> 
> keep us updated, i feel awful :( x

im hoping that feeling is a good sign hun :hugs:

my oh is stressed with exams and just doesnt wanna know.. i might not tell him if i got a bfp till after his exams :rofl:


----------



## schnoodle

awww hehe could you keepit to yourself?? i keep thinking when i get mine i want to but dh a pressie a vest that says ilove my daddy to tell him but i dont think i could keep it to myself xx


----------



## H a

i dont think i could keep it in, im terrible at things like that! t-shirt sounds good!

fingers crossed, want to eat something but the thought of eating makes me feel worse!


----------



## schnoodle

hehe i meant a baby vest not one for dh!!


----------



## H a

he he either would be funny! :) :)


----------



## schnoodle

i just need a bfp now hehe xx pleeeeaaasssseeee xx


----------



## mummy2anangel

hi lovely im on CD 6 too so could be your buddy this is our first month trying again after MMC x


----------



## schnoodle

so sorry about your loss mummytoanangel xx


----------



## H a

hey hun welcome x


----------



## RedRose19

hi mummy2anangel

im very sorry for your loss, i hope you get a bfp soon xxx

yep the more ttc buddies the better i say :hugs:

well usually i can keep that sort of thing in.. but hes stressy and moody so yeah i can :rofl:


----------



## H a

i got a moody and stressy one too! :)


----------



## schnoodle

lol havnt we all!!!


----------



## cla

mummy2anangel said:


> hi lovely im on CD 6 too so could be your buddy this is our first month trying again after MMC x

im sorry about your loss hun this is our first month trying since we lost our baby.
hope its our month


----------



## RedRose19

hey cla how are you hun.. i got my Fx for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doin, anymore symtoms.
im due on next monday hopefully she dosent show her face:growlmad:
i was bored just so i had a go on a opk and it came up possitive:wacko: i wonder why thats happened?????
i feel a bit sicky today, ive had a couple of sharpe pains this morning in my right side and my (.)(.) feel sorry. and loads of cm.


----------



## RedRose19

ooooooh hun sometimes you can get a positive opk if your preggy too.. looking good im so excited for you to test :D


----------



## schnoodle

ooh cla that sounds good hun xx


----------



## cla

i got a positive opk with my angel baby. 
ive done a cheappy internet preg test and it only had one line:wacko:so i dont know


----------



## RedRose19

i really wanna buy some tests off ebay.. but it doesnt work for me.. and the tests over here are like 23 euro for 2 :(


----------



## RedRose19

its prob early days yet for a preg test.. plus its not morning pee.. a opk works better in the after noon and tests work better in the morning.. what i was told..


----------



## schnoodle

aww its prob too earlyhun xx


----------



## schnoodle

keep testing xx


----------



## cla

last month i used opks till my af, i got addicted to them and i had nothing.
so i havent got a clue what to think. is it iam ov later the usally?? or is my body f####d up after the baby???
bloody hell babyhopes they cost a fortune, you should try and find some other ones on ebay, they have got loads


----------



## cla

thanks schoodle. when are you testing????


----------



## schnoodle

i am tempted now but am too scared i may wait till wed if she hasnt shown x


----------



## cla

when is af due ??


----------



## RedRose19

ooohhhh shnoodle :test: 

i dont have a credit card so ebay doesnt work for me :dohh: ireland is so expensive.. not a surprise the tests are too lol.. 
i was gonna get some opks this cycle but it was 35 euro for 7 grrr


----------



## schnoodle

yesterday xx


----------



## cla

do it. do it. do it.:test::test::test::test: you shouldnt have said that, we are going to pester you till you do it


----------



## RedRose19

omg!! going good if no show from af... im so excited for you.. i got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## RedRose19

i agree with cla.. test test !! :happydance:

any symptoms?


----------



## RedRose19

im not testing till the 1st of may.. ill be 13 dpo then...


----------



## cla

some of my family live in ireland and my cousin stays over there because his girlfriend comes from there, and he as said how expensive it is . that he as to go to the north to do his shopping. couldnt you pay another way


----------



## schnoodle

babyhopes10 do you want me to send you some over??

i have cramping, sore throat slightly sore nipples moody.


----------



## cla

is a sore throat a sign because ive had one every morining for the last couple of days.
when are you going to do it then??????????????


----------



## schnoodle

i dont know hun! 

i may test wed if she hasnt shown... but then is it better to do it now to get over with cos i know ill only be dissapointed


----------



## RedRose19

schnoodle said:


> babyhopes10 do you want me to send you some over??
> 
> i have cramping, sore throat slightly sore nipples moody.

awww thats so sweet of you :hugs::hugs: Well i could send you the money for them no bother.. but i dont wanna put you out or anything :hugs:

i def think you sud test 2mor if af stays away :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tesharika

cla said:


> is a sore throat a sign because ive had one every morining for the last couple of days.
> when are you going to do it then??????????????

My throat has been sore too...


----------



## schnoodle

oooh tesharika that good. i know women feel a bit coldy too. i have been sneezing but oh has a cold so that couldexplain thet. 

im so sure af is going to show i dont know what to do.

babyhopes10 what do you want sending over hun??


----------



## cla

Tesharika said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> is a sore throat a sign because ive had one every morining for the last couple of days.
> when are you going to do it then??????????????
> 
> My throat has been sore too...Click to expand...

:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## schnoodle

i think it couldbe, im not really sure x


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure.. not sure what the prices are for tests over there :wacko: id imagine cheaper than here lol i have heard super drug are good, they dont do them here..

i got my Fx im sure af wont show... 
ive got a sore throat yday too and a nose bleed and today a rotten taste in my mouth


----------



## schnoodle

oooh thats good hun. adsas own brand are good hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

really? we dont get asda here either :rofl: 

i was born in the uk tho so i go there often but not going there til july so im hoping ill be already preg by then lol


----------



## schnoodle

would you like me to send you some asda ones over hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

are you sure it wouldnt be too much trouble? ive no idea how much a asda test is but if there cheaper than the ones here then it would be great.. lol..


----------



## schnoodle

thats no problem at all. i think they are about a 5er for 2 xx


----------



## cla

is that all they cost from asda, they are cheep at tescos as well


----------



## schnoodle

£3.60 for 2 hun xx frer's are9.OO for 2, clearblue are 8.50 for 2 xx


----------



## cla

ive just done another opk and its the same as the other one, two lines. i should have never have done one i will be peeing on sticks till the witch shows up lol


----------



## RedRose19

lol so much choice i cant believe two tests are 9 there :wacko: there 23 euro here !! :wacko:

well.. i think i might try the asda ones if thats ok, i can send you money for the price of two packs plus the packaging and sending price,
if you pm your address ill send you the money 2mor should be there by friday x


----------



## schnoodle

cla how msny dpo are you? how strong is your opk do you have pics x


----------



## RedRose19

i think if the opk is still postivie 2mor then test again :happydance:


----------



## cla

i didnt use opks this cycle so i havent got a clue. with the baby i lost i ov on cycle day 10, but i know things can change after a mc. and i havent got no pics:cry:
and i havent got a clue how strong they are it doesnt say on the pack???

so schnoodle back to the subject when are you testing


----------



## schnoodle

ok hunny, no worries so you want 2 pCKS?


----------



## schnoodle

i dont know i am mirw and more tempted to test nw. i could do an opk but are they that reliable??


----------



## RedRose19

if thats ok?? i can send u the money 2mor actually sud be there by wed.. if the air mail isnt too back logged from the ash etc


----------



## schnoodle

that is fine hun, no worries xx


----------



## RedRose19

i suppose it wouldnt hurt to do a opk.. but i think you sud test.. or at least 2mor morning.. if you hold your pee for 4 hours is like first morning pee it will be concentrated


----------



## cla

i will try and put a pic on


----------



## schnoodle

there is no way i could ever hold my pee for 4 hours ever!!! i have a peanut bladder! i dont know i really ant to but am reallyscared!! i know that sounds rediculous and youl all think i am stupid x


----------



## RedRose19

schnoodle said:


> there is no way i could ever hold my pee for 4 hours ever!!! i have a peanut bladder! i dont know i really ant to but am reallyscared!! i know that sounds rediculous and youl all think i am stupid x

no hun.. its not stupid and i would never think your stupid.. :hugs:

i understand the scared feeling.. im the same when it comes to testing.. i usually pee on the stick and look away cuz im so scared it will only have one line.. :hugs:
you test when your ready x


----------



## cla

i didnt have to hold my pee in that long with my last baby. and its not stupid you are scared, if my af doesnt show i will be just like you.

i cant get the bloody picture to load on to my computer. its a new one and its going my head in:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## schnoodle

i so want to but then i so dont want to . i can never work out if it is better to wait for af or to test and not have that glimmer of hope. i duno!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

well as your ttc buddies were here to support you :hugs: so i think just test when you feel ready.. how do u feel? do u feel like af is coming? im sending u lots of :dust: :dust:

cla have u got a web cam try take a pic with the web cam?


----------



## schnoodle

i defo feel like she is coming. but lots of people have said that and got their bfps.

why is it so frustrating! my dh doesnt understand either, he just keeps saying itl happen soon. i dont want it soon i want it now thankyou very much!!

sorry, that was a minor rant!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

lol im the same my mom keeps saying stuff that suggests i wont be preg by xmas etc you know like saying you can have a drink at your brothers wedding etc which is in aug.. i just wanna shout thats for the encouragement i hope to be preg by then! do i sound crazy for being this way?


----------



## schnoodle

hell no! as i described it to DH it used to be a want, now its so far beyond a want its a physical need, i need to be a mum!!!


----------



## cla

no i havent:wacko:for some reason it playing up the bloody thing.
schnoodle you will be ok, with my son i have loads of af pains and they were quiet painful. speaking of son i have got to love you and leave you, its neally time to pick him up:hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

ok cla good luck hunny take care thanks for the support hunny xx


----------



## RedRose19

schnoodle said:


> hell no! as i described it to DH it used to be a want, now its so far beyond a want its a physical need, i need to be a mum!!!

this is how i feel.. and im 19.. if told my friends i was ttc they wouldnt understand.. but i just need to be a mom.. i dnt wanna wait anymore.. i have my own house a loving oh who im gonna marry... yet am i still in the wrong to ttc..


----------



## schnoodle

see, im only 23 and feel exactly the same i have been married 18 months to dh and friends always say, oh itl happen soon, your still young and healthy etc. im like, well yes, but thats not the point!!!! and how do they know i am healthy?? we all take out fertiloity for granted and really shouldnt at all xx


----------



## RedRose19

esp after having a mc.. the need to be a mother is stronger.. its like a wanting which i didnt realise was there till i had my first mc.. which was a year ago now :hissy:

but hun im staying positive!! we are both gonna get our bfp :) what names do you like for boy and girl (we will change the subject and think positivly :D)


----------



## schnoodle

i like darcy for a girl and declan or dylan or cameron for a boy. i liked oliver but it has become really common recently DH likes Jake but i dont like it said with a yorks accent!!. we have an odd surname so it is hard to find names we like how about you xx


----------



## RedRose19

i like Aoibhe, Sara, and Naomi for a girl

and for a boy we like Thomas, James Ben


----------



## schnoodle

i quite like ben too. where in ireland are you i have fam in the north and the south xx


----------



## RedRose19

im from cork :) south ireland


----------



## schnoodle

cool, i have family in lisburn, belfast, and sligo xx


----------



## H a

hey guys hope your okay, i got a strong positive!!!! thats why i been feeling sick all day makes sense now! very happy shows im ovulation just late this month on day 23 but must mean my cycle be longer to accommodate it, what you think guys? taking the b6 to help x


----------



## schnoodle

your cycle will be longer hun but atleast you kknow you are oving hun!!


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy for getting a positive hun :happydance: im so tired i could fall asleep any min lol 
and after dinner i was feeling very sick yuck.. 

how is everyone else?


----------



## schnoodle

morning hun. well i tested this morning and got a bfn. not a sign or a hint of a line. i feel awbsolutely dreadful today, my throat is so sore i can hardly speakand i am so hot and stuffy. think oh has passed on his cold. so, i dont know why my period is late its never been late before but maybe i just didnt ovulate this month of ovd later or something. Gutted is an understatement of how i feel this morning


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun, i think maybe you could of ov later than u thought this cycle there fore take longer to get a line...

and as you say your af is never late.. your not out untill af shows :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun. can not oving delay a period?


----------



## H a

it can still happen! some dont get a bfp till quite late on and your symptoms are good! dont give up hope. i can understand its hard when no line shows up, try again tomorrow like you said your never late x

babyhopes hope your feeling okay and your still awake!

i still feel yucky maybe thats the ovulation sign for me feeling sick and stomach aches! will know for future just wonder if i need to take my 2ww from wedsnesday? not sure now when im supposed to be due af. so confusing.


----------



## RedRose19

i usually feel sick around ov time.. so maybe thats what its from,

im ok today.. i keep getting cramps.. :cry: im worried its af trying to make an early appearence.. and i feel like crap today (nothing to do with ttc but its upsetting me) im having to sign on today :cry: i feel so crap! but im trying to tell my self its only till i get a new job.. im a qualified care assistant.. yet no jobs :(


----------



## schnoodle

aaw babyhopes10 its crap when you cant work isnt it? i am unable to work du to a medical condition i have and its so depressing and isolating x


----------



## H a

don't be sad hun! like you said its not permanent. i am sure a job will turn up when your not expecting it!

keep positive x:)


----------



## RedRose19

its just the whole im trying for a baby yet ive no job.. and part of me says i should stop ttc if ive no job.. but my oh says by the time we get preg i could be working by then but meh.. 

thanks ladies.. , im sorry schnoodle, yeah not working really can get depressing.. but its a recession still over here so still no jobs.. me and oh are thinking of going to the uk for a few years cuz most of his family and my family live in the uk... just for 2-3 years. he wants to do a course over there. but we wanna get married b4 we go :)

ive not got many symptoms apart from the cramping.. trying to stay positive.. :thumbup:

how are you ladies..


----------



## schnoodle

but hun loads of girls get pregnant when they arent working hun, some by accident(lucky buggers) some not, you cant loet that stop you getting what you want out of life, for me it is likely i wont work again but why should i let circumstances get in the way? plenty of people are in worse financial and empotional trouble and they cope. its maybe not as easy but so what. you are no less of a person and no less of a mummy cos you dontwork hun, ald like oh says, you may be back working soon anyway.


xxxx


----------



## cla

after noon ladies


----------



## schnoodle

hi chick how are you doing x


----------



## cla

babyhopes im sorry you are feeling down about the job front, you will get one soon and as for signing on you have payed your taxes. and DONT stop thinking about stopping ttc there are loads of women without jobs who have babies. i lost my job last august due to hurting my back at work and i still cant work due to it hurting so much, im like an old women. im sitting with a water bottle on my back now in this lovely weather:wacko:

schnoodle you arnt out till the witch shows her evil face so everything crossed hun.

h a :happydance::happydance:for the possitive i hope you have been doing lots of:sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks shnoodle :hugs:

hey cla how are you hun?


----------



## schnoodle

haha so am i oddly enough cla!! i have severe fibromyalgia so have been unable to work for 18 months xx


----------



## H a

totally agree with that schnoodle, hope your feeling a little better.
coming to the uk sounds good and positive especially if you plan to get married before! how exciting!


----------



## cla

im alright, ive done another opk and it was possitive again. i have got another brand so i done that one and it was a faint line:wacko::wacko:, i havent got a clue what to think now.
my cervix is high and soft and i still have got loads of cm:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

awww i hope your back gets better soon :hugs:

and to top it all off im being stalked :dohh: by a woman who cant take no for an answer!


----------



## RedRose19

are bd just incase too hun??


----------



## H a

hi cla, yes been trying to dtd as much as possible hubby is worn out though!! he he

how you getting on? 

schnoodle sorry to hear you got bfn like cla said your not out till the witch appears! keep testing hun x


----------



## cla

schnoodle its doing my head, im trying to claim some money and its like trying to get blood out of a stone:dohh: so there are two old women on here then lol:dohh:


----------



## schnoodle

ooh what are you claiming hun, i am trying to claim esa and dla but its rediculous, been waiting over a year to get all this sorted.


----------



## schnoodle

thanks h a i dont know when to test again im too scared now even though i just went to the shop and bulk bought 2 clearblues 2clearblue digis4 asdas own and 2frers! why the hell did i do that!!!!


----------



## cla

im trying to get esa at the moment, but if you arnt a pissed head or druggie they dont want to know. :growlmad:


----------



## cla

doctor babyhopes we didnt last night, do you think i could be ov this late into a cycle. im picking your brians again:flower:


----------



## H a

nothing wrong with having tests in, leave it a few days if you can then test again if af hasn't shown up it wont hurt to test again x i got all fingers and toes crossed for you!!

being as i got my pos yesterday am i 1dpo today? i assume im in the 2ww soon? eek?


----------



## H a

cla im on day 23 very late ovulation! took me ages to get a positive you could be just late x


----------



## schnoodle

cla hun if you apply for it dependant on age and ni contributipons ypou have to get a minimum amount, i am on 50.10 a week, itsa not a lot but bhetter than nowt, i am waiting to hear about my 2nd tribunal for it, and dla


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> doctor babyhopes we didnt last night, do you think i could be ov this late into a cycle. im picking your brians again:flower:

you could be ovulating now.. you prob did yday if it was stronger positive yday.. but if you bd tonight sud be ok i think.. 

but it couldnt be positive cuz your preggers :happydance:


----------



## cla

even if i usally ov early on:wacko: what does that snotty egg white cm mean because i had that a couple of weeks ago:dohh:


----------



## schnoodle

cla sometimes you can.l or you couldhave ovd twice this cycle xx


----------



## cla

oh bloody hell, i missed yesterday iam gutted. it looks like i will be:sex::spermy::sex::spermy: tonite


----------



## H a

get :sex: girl!! he he


----------



## schnoodle

:happydance::happydance:wahooooo!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

but the spermies can live for 5 days so id say your ok xx


----------



## cla

i thought i could have a break from all the:sex: this month


----------



## H a

he he no rest for the wicked hey! im bloomin knackered hun, but it is worth it! x :)


----------



## schnoodle

hehe you can if you want chick !!


----------



## H a

keep us updated, will speak to you all soon x


----------



## cla

im picking your barins again. just say i ov yesterday or today should i still expect my af monday or as that gone out the window now. why cant nothing be simple:growlmad:


----------



## cla

look after yourself h a . dont forget lots of :sex::sex:


----------



## schnoodle

hmmm not sure hun. you know have you tested?? they say you get pos opks sometimes when preg??

when do you think i should test again girls? i shouldnt have bought them there calling me xx


----------



## BabiNo2

How many tests have you done?


----------



## cla

i done a cheep ebay test strip yesterday and nothing. i thought i had some more but i have used them all:blush: its the 3rd opk i have done and got a possitive. the only way i found out with my last pregnancy was doin a opk:shrug:


----------



## cla

ive just another opk and the line wasnt so dark, so i must be ov


----------



## schnoodle

omfg have you got any hpts?? do one lady, do one??


----------



## schnoodle

was it pos on neg the opk? i would still test hun just in case.....


----------



## cla

this mornings was poss and the one i have just done the line came up straight away but not as dark .i will go and have another look. i havent got no prg tests left im pee happy when i have them:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

i agree.. you sud test...


----------



## schnoodle

GET SOME GIRL!!!!!!!! 

xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

god all this is making me wanna test too :rofl:


----------



## cla

i have just looked it isnt as dark as the control line, but the control line doesnt look dark:shrug:
ive got to get some??????? i go on holiday saturday so if i dont start spotting before then i will have to test. i will have to do one because i dont want to drink if im pregnant. anyother cycle before the baby iam spotting by now and there is nothing


----------



## cla

what have you got one hiding babyhopes. :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

omg hun your so preggers!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> what have you got one hiding babyhopes. :winkwink:

no ive not got anyway :dohh: but its good it will stop me testing.. im only 9 dpo lol


----------



## cla

babyhopes if you think iam being noisy just say. but when you had your mc did your cycles go back to normal straight away.


----------



## schnoodle

aww, we shud all make a pact and test together xx

babyhopes yours will be winging their way to you tomorrow

cla, go get one hun,xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

well when i had my first mc.. i had no af till may i mc in march.. then another one in june.. then they stopped :wacko: from june till september.. then i got preg in oct... mc in nov got af in dec then late jan i think was a 40 day cycle! lol then my last cycle was 60 something days long from jan till april :wacko:


----------



## cla

peeing on opks i can do them allday but the thought of doing a pregnancy test im shitting myself. where did you get yours from again


----------



## schnoodle

blimey babyhopes10. bless you you must have been in a right muddle.

girls, when do you think i should test again? im really confgused and i just dont know what to do xx


----------



## cla

oh my god babyhopes. im not holding much hope then, the tests are prob playing games with me:cry:


----------



## cla

when was you due on agian????


----------



## schnoodle

who????


----------



## H a

blimey guys im so excited for everyone!!!!!!!! 

my cycles usually 31 days so do i assume my af will come tuesday next week or later than that now i got a pos opk yesterday?


----------



## cla

schnoodle:hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

was due sunday cla. been getting neg test though i dont know when to test again.

H a it may come later hun have you got any symptoms xx


----------



## H a

no was feeling so sick yesterday didnt eat anything till late on and had stomach ache on and off, dont feel like af is coming just not sure whent to expect it to show if it does (hope not!) im on day 24 now.....


----------



## cla

i havent got a clue hun, if i was you and i had the tests i would be doing it everyday:blush:


----------



## H a

feel like it im so confused..... its just not knowing whats happening!!! driving me mad

i bet you feel like to hun x


----------



## schnoodle

H a you could get a pos on a test hun. i say do it! i havd never done a hpt before yesterday !! i really wana do another one ibv been holdon my wee for ahes but i darent xx


----------



## H a

in know im so scared about it!! eeek! was planning to :sex: tonight and then tomorrow and then call it a month (3days , suppose i could wait till day 31 which is tuesday if i can wait till then that is! may cave in before xx


----------



## schnoodle

do you have 31 day cycles??


----------



## cla

do it both of you:happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

im too scared, tho i do need to pee. has anyone used a fr hpt before??


----------



## H a

usually anything between 31-34 days so could be anytime!!!! thats whats driving me mad.


----------



## cla

i think i used one of those with my last pregnancy. i tested about 11o`clock and i ahd been to the toilet a few times before.


----------



## schnoodle

hmmm, i would deffo test cla

ha can you remember at what dpo you tested and if you had any symptoms


----------



## H a

was yesterday positive opk test day 23, last month got positive opk on day 19 had had 28 day cycle - not the normal with major af like nothing i had before!!!

this month took ages to get pos opk and it so late! someone told me my lutual phase was too short last month so taking b6 to help with that.


----------



## cla

with my son i cant remember it was soooooo long ago and i was only 18.
last time i was two days late but i had tryed opks for fun the day before my af was due. i didnt think i was pregnant because i started spotting from cycle day 13 so i thought i was out, then it stopped the weekend before my af was due. i had no symtoms at all, not until a week after


----------



## H a

i assume im on 2dpo today


----------



## cla

h a have you found that your wee is really yellow because of taking the b vit


----------



## H a

yeah very! is that a good thing?


----------



## schnoodle

hmm, that gives me hope cla

awh a its a bit early for you to test then isnt it.

is holding pee ion for over 4 hours as good as fmu??


----------



## H a

i thought so, think i will wait till next week and see if anything happen before x


----------



## cla

h a they say its the vits that do it. it looks like you have been on the piss the night before lol


----------



## schnoodle

ooh,what does bvit do? i was really annoyed with oh last night i was talking t him about him and me maybe taking maca and he point blank refused. he said we hadnt been trying long enough!!!! ggrrr


----------



## cla

schnoodle if i was you do it in the morning with your first wee.


----------



## schnoodle

oh, another thing, i have completely lost my appetite! though that may be cos of my cold xx


----------



## cla

there is a really long thred on here telling you what they do, my mind as just gone blank i cant remember:dohh:


----------



## H a

b vit is to help the lutual phase become longer mine was only 8days a normal time between your ovulation and you af should be around 10- 14 days so im told, it help the lining to become stronger stopping mc its defect that is corrected by taking them x


----------



## schnoodle

oh, i dont think i need it then.


----------



## cla

thats what i was saying:haha:


----------



## cla

ive got to go and sort out rians (my son) clothes out for holiday. we go saturday afternoon and i havent done anything yet:dohh::dohh:
i will be back tomorrow to see if we have got any babys yet lol


----------



## H a

ok hun take care thanks for your chat x


----------



## schnoodle

ok hun take care !!!! thankyou hunny x


----------



## H a

started with slight stomach cramping bottom left side, not sure what thats about? and had so much cm today very clear! hope your all okay, will speak tomorrow x


----------



## schnoodle

could be bubbs stretching out hun


----------



## RedRose19

i got cramps again.. there on and off... grrr ouch

how is everyone else?


----------



## H a

me too hun got another positive opk so ealry nite for me! Cant wait to be in the 2ww though hope your all ok x


----------



## schnoodle

hope your all ok today girls still no sign of af:cry: and just feel coldy today no cramps of anything. i gagged when i brushed my teeth this morning and felt slightly sick before i got up but think that was cos of cold. boobs dont hurn of anything. booo.:cry:


----------



## H a

hey hun, sorry to hear that but it could still be a good sign! im still holding hope for you!

ive been up all night with water infection! feel totally drained and so tired!

need to sleep but at work!


----------



## schnoodle

aw hun sorry to hear that have you spoke to the docs?? utis are vilexx


----------



## H a

no i have some sachets that seem to sort it so keeping fingers crossed it stays away!
feel like im going to throw up any minute tho today, had breakfast but feel so bad for having it. im so off my food! not like me i hate feeling crap!


----------



## schnoodle

ooh hun. bless you xx


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. shnoodle no AF is good... i def think you should be excited about no af :)

H a im sorry about the uti they can be painful and a pain in the ass.. do you know feminix?? its a paracetamol for af pains.. but it works wonders on a uti.. i was on a 8 hour bus journey with af AND a uti.. omg the pain was un real but i took feminix i was fine within 20 mins..

Cla how are you today??

as for me i feel ok.. im so bloated tho.. and all achy above my hip bones.. sore lower back.. i even have a pinching feeling on my right side.. :(
i nearly got sick last night.. i just went to bed early so i wasnt sick. these cramps hurt i hope its not af..


----------



## schnoodle

how ,manydpo are you again hun??


----------



## RedRose19

10 dpo today..


----------



## schnoodle

ooog that all sounds good hun. have ou got any IC s or anything??


----------



## RedRose19

no.. but its prob good cuz i dont wanna see a bfn... 

ladies... i feel so sick this morning.. very nausous... its like as i sit here the more bloated i feel and the more sick i feel.. its weird feeling..


----------



## schnoodle

oooh hun, its looking good for you too!!!!!!! i want another bpf on my siggy, from you please missus!!!


----------



## H a

hi babyhopes havent heard of it but will look out for some today!

looking so good for you hun! 

feeling so crap today, im thinking of making a doctors appointment as a friend told me last night that she had irregular cycles and the doctor can give you something to regulate it!

last month was 28 days month before was 31 days and looks like this month will be 37 if af dosnt show up before!

if i got positive monday i think im on 2dpo today so waiting here we go!


----------



## cla

morning ladies


----------



## H a

morning cla how ru?


----------



## RedRose19

morning cla how are you??

thanks ladies.. everything feels so tender..but ive not got sore bbs.. :shrug: i thought that was a big symptom if preg?


----------



## cla

im alright, i done another opk yesterday afternoon and there was only a really slight line. so maybe i was ovulating so i have done another test this morning and there was another line. ive checked up there:blush:and the cm as neally all gone so im not holding much hope:cry:


----------



## cla

schnoodle have you done a test yet


----------



## schnoodle

hiya hun no im gona leave it til tomorrow i think. how you feeling hun x

Babyhopes10 o dont have sore boobies either. ggrrr


----------



## cla

i felt abit sick this morning and i had really bad stitch in my left and right side last night. so do you think i ov yesterday or the day before????
is it good that we :sex: last night?? and if i did ov will that mean my af will be late??im sorry for all these questions i just havent got a clue:thumbup:


----------



## cla

hows everybody else feeling, does anybody feel they will get there little bean this cycle:happydance:


----------



## H a

im in same boat hun, sound slike you did ovulate if you had stomach ache.

i had pos monday was suffering feeling so sick, and had stomach cramps got pos tuesday too and today im feeling so sick again, tired!

im assuming my af if she turns up will be 37 days 10th may! or that can be test day?

not sure whats happening with me with either its so confusing!!!

not sure if im feeling positive or not really want to but my cycles are so messed up :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

im ok... im actually in alot of pain now :shock:
its like ive got af.. but nothing.. and ouchhh :( so bloated it hurts and feeels so uncomfortable... my mom thinks im def preg cuz i wanted to go to bed at 7 pm :blush: lol
im positive about this cycle but... no sore bbs i dont think i am... :(

its ok clajust means your 2ww wil go nicely as you will be distracted on holiday :D you just have a great time xx


----------



## cla

h a why cant we just be normal:cry: i never been like this before so to have to wait for my af because i dont know when she is going to show her evil face, is just evil:cry:


----------



## cla

ohhhhh babyhopes thats great news i hope you get your little beaney:happydance::happydance: when are you going to test, it better be before i gon on holiday


----------



## H a

i know hun, i feel so messed up and not normal!!! :cry: it makes it harder to believe it will happen when you dont even know what happening with your own body!
going to book doctors appointment i think to have a chat about ym cycles being so out of it!
im sure it will happen hun we have to try and be positive x its hard though i know x


----------



## cla

ive got to go to the hospital on the 19th when we come back from holiday to get the post mortom results back and to see the gyno. so i might ask him why i spot and if my cycles are still f****D up. but i bet he will say its my hormones:growlmad:


----------



## schnoodle

it will happen for us all. can you imagine if we all got preggo this ccle??


----------



## RedRose19

ladies if it makes u feel any better my last cycle was 68 days long :wacko:

i prob test monday... soz.. i was gonna test sat but thought id wait till monday when im 15 dpo.. :D


----------



## RedRose19

schnoodle said:


> it will happen for us all. can you imagine if we all got preggo this ccle??

that would be great!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: we could all be bump buddies :happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

oh my god babyhopes10 dont tell me that!!!


----------



## H a

yes hun im sure the hospital can answer any question you have, best people to ask if anything. i hope you will be okay it snot a nice thing to do.

i wish i was a s positive as you schnoodle! seems like forever till i can test, and im only 2dpo i think!


----------



## cla

schnoodle that would be great, we could all be bump buddies:happydance:

babyhopes i hope i dont have a cycle that long, i dont think i will be able to cope:cry:


----------



## RedRose19

schnoodle said:


> oh my god babyhopes10 dont tell me that!!!

tell you what :wacko: lol


----------



## schnoodle

how long your cycle was!! aw hunny, was there a reason for that??


----------



## H a

that makes me feel a bit better babyhopes christmas mine was 52 days! would love to have a bfp this month! and be great for us all to get one!!!! :)


----------



## cla

h a how long have your cycles been like that for??


----------



## schnoodle

grr the not knowing is drin=ving me loopy! i recon i just didnt ov this month, would that mean you dont have a period?


----------



## H a

to be honest i never really tracked them before we ttc, i knew they were never normal lengths but now its stressing me out.


----------



## schnoodle

some people seem to have it so easy dont they! they just drop on at the right time and boom a healthy happy baby!!! *hmph, schnoodle flounces off in a mood and has a hissy fit!!*


----------



## cla

h a if i was you i would go to your doctors. i will make you feel better then


----------



## RedRose19

awwww i know what you mean..

i dunno why my cycle was so long.. it was annoying :(


----------



## H a

i know hun its so not fair!!! i just want a normal cycle so i know where i stand each month!

my mates having baby in a weeks time she had a hard time conceiving too so i know its not that easy for some.

thing is everyone has babies and keep showing me photo's bringing them to see me which is great but thats not helping me feel any better :cry:

:cry: :cry:


----------



## schnoodle

i bet that happens to me this cycle!!


----------



## H a

off to ring the docs! :)


----------



## RedRose19

shnoodle your gonna have a 9 month cycle! cuz id say your preggers :D


----------



## H a

i agree! i would speak to your doctor and get them to check for you x


----------



## cla

how long after a poss opk are you still fertile


----------



## schnoodle

i hope so hun but im beyond doubtful now. hopefully its my defence mechanism kicking in.

surely id have symptoms or ib or sore boobs or something!!!!!!!!!!

hope you get in H a. Ikwym everyone i know is either pregnant or has children its starting to get a bit much now tbh xx


----------



## schnoodle

the egg gets released within 24 hrs and can survive up to 24 hrs i think spermies can live up to 5 days but not that likeley xx


----------



## H a

cla i thought it was 3 days to :sex: after first pos

may be wrong but thats what i thought,

hope to get to see a doctor this week, put my mind at rest if anything that i may be normal!

you never know schnoodle ive heard of very later bfp's and not everyone gets the symptoms straight away x


----------



## RedRose19

my friend trishyc she didnt have one single symptom.. she only tested cuz it was her oh's birthday on her 14dpo and thought why not.. 

some ppl dont get symptoms :hugs:

my friend just told me she had a dream she had to fly to ireland to see ym babys christening and it was a girl.. omg i hope shes right..


my cousins just had a baby so i know that hurt feeling..im happy for her just it hurts too


----------



## H a

oooh so exciting babyhopes!!!!!!!


----------



## schnoodle

ooh hun, i so recon you both have your bfps this cycle!!!


----------



## RedRose19

and you!! :D all 4 of us will.. :D


----------



## RedRose19

what would everyones due date be if they got preg this cycle?


----------



## cla

schnoodle with my son i didnt have no symtoms at all, all i had was really bad af pains . so i thought the witch was coming , when i found out i was preg i was 9 weeks :wacko:


----------



## schnoodle

ooh i love you!!!!!

hehe *sorry!*

i think early feb hun xx


----------



## H a

must head off girls will catch up with you all later take care and be positive xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

take care H a :)

early feb??? u mean early jan?

id be due on my birthday :happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

tyake are hun hope you feel bettersoon xx


----------



## schnoodle

hmm, oh yeah! wahoo!!


----------



## RedRose19

the ironic thing ladies is i got a hamster the other day.. and i think shes pregnant :wacko: how typical the hamster i pick is preg :rofl: she was tiny when i first got her.. now shes huge with a big tummy... :wacko: god dunno what to do with that


----------



## schnoodle

haha that could be a sign!!! erm, i duno, doesit need to go to the vet??

xxx


----------



## cla

mine would be 10th jan. i wish


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure... i mean what if shes just fat :rofl: but shes been eating so much..


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> mine would be 10th jan. i wish

me tooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: thats my birthday too omg thats so cool :happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

how do you find that out???? i wana knowmine!!!


----------



## cla

when we were ttc last year we brought rian 2 rabbits thinking they were 2 girls. 
ohhhhhh was we wrong, she ended up have 9 babys the first time then 7 the second. i thought to myself even a bloody rabbit can get pregnant before me lol


----------



## schnoodle

aw hunny xxx tyou have yours this month i can feel it!


----------



## cla

ive got an app on my i phone for baby med. but you can go on line to the site, it tells you when you ov and otherthings. when did your period start????


----------



## RedRose19

what date did u have af last shnoodle i'll work it out for you


----------



## schnoodle

ooh thanks girls 29 march??


----------



## cla

if you was pg you would be 4w 3d and your due date would be 3/1/11:happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

ooooh! earlier than i thought!!

:cry:relly dont think i am though:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## cla

ohhhhh dont think that hun, i wish i never put that bit, soz:hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

no thjats ok hun im glad you did thankyou. its just breaking my heart to be honest i know its silly but i just want to know x


----------



## cla

theres only one one to find out. if it is hurting you that much i would 100% test in the morning hun.


----------



## schnoodle

i think i will do. i jusd did an opk though wich didnt even have a hint of a 2nd line


----------



## cla

yes but they say not to use them as preg tests


----------



## schnoodle

i know i just couldnt resist! they say you get a pos on an opk though dont they if your preg??


----------



## cla

good luck in the morning schnoodle:thumbup:


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun x


----------



## hopesnddreams

Hi Ladies, 

I'm a newbie to posting but have been reading them. 

I'm on cd 26.. and hoping to have a jan baby for the start of 2011 ..:baby:

It would be really, really nice to have a ttc buddy with a similar cycle or not to share these crazy experiences with :wacko: 

Wishing Everyone lot's of luck!! :plane::hug:


----------



## schnoodle

hiya hun welcome! how long have you been ttc for how long are your cycles usallly? twll us all the gory details! lol! ( you dont have to really!!)

xx


----------



## hopesnddreams

Hi Schnoodle, :hi:

I'll try to sum it up -cause at times it seems like one big blur!!! lol
Thanks for reaching out - I've tried 2 other sites and noone responded. So of course as emotional as i am it just got worst :cry::sad2:


O.K> I am 36 and my DH is 37. We have been TTC for 10 months. We had tried naturally until my doc felt we should see a specialist. We tried IUI with one round of the Clomid with the injectables last month. My eggs looked good but had a BPN. The specialist said DH had low morphology. He said the only way would be IVF with the ICSI. Since this would be all out of pocket since insurance doesn't cover any infertility treatments (I will keep my opinions to myself:)) We are going for a second opinion next week. So until then we are still trying naturally, there might be a chance since he has 2 other kids from a previous relationship. 

Keeping my fingers crossed and not my legs!!! lol:laugh2:

Good luck to everyone!!!

Hopenddreams


----------



## schnoodle

aw sweetie i am so sorry you have to go through this hun. hugs to you hunny, i hope all your appointments go well. if you are interested there is a group in the ttc buddies who age havind ICSI IVF IUI etc i dont have any experience of either of those so cant offer anc specific advice.

hugs hunny, hope you get your bfp sppn xxx


----------



## hopesnddreams

thks schnoodle, 
i'll check it out - hopefully they'll be as nice as u have been. luck to everyone. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have to cancel that appt. nd will have a BFP from trying naturally this month. 

Take care!!


----------



## schnoodle

you too hunny good luck x


----------



## RedRose19

hopesnddreams said:


> Hi Schnoodle, :hi:
> 
> I'll try to sum it up -cause at times it seems like one big blur!!! lol
> Thanks for reaching out - I've tried 2 other sites and noone responded. So of course as emotional as i am it just got worst :cry::sad2:
> 
> 
> O.K> I am 36 and my DH is 37. We have been TTC for 10 months. We had tried naturally until my doc felt we should see a specialist. We tried IUI with one round of the Clomid with the injectables last month. My eggs looked good but had a BPN. The specialist said DH had low morphology. He said the only way would be IVF with the ICSI. Since this would be all out of pocket since insurance doesn't cover any infertility treatments (I will keep my opinions to myself:)) We are going for a second opinion next week. So until then we are still trying naturally, there might be a chance since he has 2 other kids from a previous relationship.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and not my legs!!! lol:laugh2:
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!
> 
> Hopenddreams

hi :flower: just wanted to say :dust: i hope you get a bfp soon sorry about the ivf etc.. im sure there is other ways around it other than ivf good luck :thumbup:


just home from a painful few hours in the city.. i keep getting cramps.. and ive got lots of cm.. :wacko: which is usually gone by now as af is on her way.. :shrug: also i felt sick all lunch time and still do.. 

hope everyones well x


----------



## schnoodle

your deffo preg hunny !!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

i wish i knew that for definit :( 

my oh is so stressed as hes got exams in may.. i wonder if i do get preg b4 his exams should i wait to tell him after?


----------



## hopesnddreams

Thanks babyhopes10:hi:

Keeping my fingers crossed for a :bfp:

This month we tried naturally :sex: Until we go for a second opinion. 

Sorry your not feeling well. I've been having weird cramping going on but I'm trying not to pay attention too much or I'll drive myself CRAZY!!:hissy:

Wishing Everyone :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks sending you some :dust: too

Shnoodle how are you hun?


----------



## schnoodle

gutted hun i just tested and bfn again. i just dont get it


----------



## RedRose19

oh hun.. what tests are you using??


----------



## schnoodle

a cheapy poundland one. have also used asda and fr.


----------



## RedRose19

so you used the cheapy pound one today? well i wouldnt worry about it hun cuz what if you ov abit later than you thought by a few days then the poundland wouldnt pick up the preg hormones yet.. i hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

i dont think we bd then though. im gutted. i know i shouldnt be but i cant help it.


----------



## H a

sorry to hear that hun sending big hugs xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies how is everyone?

sorry schnoodle about the bfn :( i hope its just cuz of the cheapy test and u get a bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## H a

still feeling awful hun, went home from work yesterday!
im tired/worn out not energy
off my food
feel sick 
and have stomach aches
think its just a bug but who knows, you cant have these symptoms on 4dpo surely?


----------



## emmys_james

i need a new ttc buddy as mine keep getting pregnant, i must have a secret power aha! x D.


----------



## H a

hey hun welcome! x


----------



## cla

emmys_james said:


> i need a new ttc buddy as mine keep getting pregnant, i must have a secret power aha! x D.

hello, its nice to meet you hun


----------



## cla

how is everybody doing
schnoodle im really sorry hun.im sending you loads of hugs:hugs:
how are you feeling babyhopes and h a. anymore symtoms:hugs:


----------



## H a

no hun, its way to early to be getting any symptoms apparently implantation dosn't happen till at least 10dpo so trying not to spot for them, i just know i not been well.
still feeling crappy!

how ru today?


----------



## RedRose19

my cramps are still here today :nope: ive had them since 6-7 dpo and im now 11 dop.. is that a good sign.. or just af :(
been getting alot of cm.. and sickness after i eat :wacko:

hope everyone is well, welcome emmy:)


----------



## H a

still sounds good hun! are you tempted to test yet?


----------



## RedRose19

lol nope.. im terrified of testing.. and at this point i dunno what id do if i got bfp or bfn.. ive be annoyed to get a bfn and nervous and scared to get a bfp if that makes sense..


----------



## schnoodle

hi emmy welcome, af got me today and i have had an awful day today i went in toi school to formally retire with ill health even though i am 23. my uncles house hads been sold wich has really upset me as i was so close to him and still cant believe he isnt here anymore and this makes it seem real and a really close family friend has had his life support machine turned off today. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: not one of my vbetter days today.


----------



## RedRose19

oh hun im so sorry af got you.. the horrid witch.. sounds like your having a hard time :hugs: things will get better hun i know it will xxx

im very sorry about your friend and uncle thats horrible :angel:


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun. oh, i went to asda and they had some of their brandtests in now, which do you want me to stend hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

i really dont mind, ive never tired the asda ones so would be good to try them :flower:

im hoping your ok :hugs: you can vent in here any time hun.. next cycle will be yours hun i know it! you will have a beautiful valentine baby hehe


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun i will post them tomorrow for you the asda ones hun is that ok xx


----------



## H a

hi schnoodle, so sorry af got you! sending bug hugs :hug: and im soryr to hear your so down with family matters too, next month hun it will be yours x x x

babyhopes i totally understand your scared.... im nervous for you! symptoms seem so good though!

feeling bit better today actually eaten something which is good! boobs have started to become irritable nto sure if thats part of the bug but surly you cant get symptoms 3dpo???? not putting any hopes on anything though, not yet x x

hope your all okay xxx


----------



## H a

that was BIG hugs not BUG hugs he he x


----------



## honey08

schnoodle sry bout af xx


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hunny i feel like a sack of shite this morniing! lol never mind! how are we all doing this morning xx


----------



## honey08

im ok, been spotting yday ,have done for past5mth now after af as gone :?


----------



## schnoodle

how odd!! xxx


----------



## honey08

i know:? been googleing and sounds like it cud b an infection :?


----------



## schnoodle

do you have any other symptoms hun x


----------



## honey08

yeh proper af pains, doesnt seem to be nowt 2day tho ,this is the 5mth its happened :? sry i log on n off when morgans napping x


----------



## H a

how we doing to day guys?


----------



## cla

morning everybody hows everybody***


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies... hi honey08 :flower:

i feel so rough this morning.. ive been having weird dreams all night :wacko: 
ive still got the cramps.. it feels like af is about to show any min but still getting lots of cm sorry if tmi its just weird for me..
also woke up with the worst headache and to sick to eat :sick:

i hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## cla

do you think its your this month then:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno.. im scared its af.. :cry: my bbs started hurting last night.. but still not getting any hopes up..


----------



## cla

well they are good signs then. i done another opk this morning and the line came up again, i havent got a bloody clue whats going on:nope:
schnoodle im sorry about the witch and your other problems:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hmmm have you tried testing..?

hope your ok.. you'll be away on holiday 2mor so no worried just relax and have a great time :D


----------



## cla

no i havent got any:dohh: but im like you im shit scared to get a possitive, but would be well pissed to get a neg. i feel fine no symtoms, so if that is good or bad.
when i looked up there tmi :blush: it is still quite wet and there is some cm


----------



## RedRose19

oohh not sure hun.. id say it would be worth testing before you go xx

i hope u get bfp :D


----------



## cla

do you know if the tests from pound land are anygood. i dont want to pay a fortune to get :bfn:
are you still testing monday:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i dunno.. we dont get them here..

yeah im gonna test monday :D half nervous half excited


----------



## H a

hi guys i would test cla before you go!! and baby hopes your sounding like its your month hun! :happy:

feeling better today starting to actually like the idea of food! 4dpo today so seems like ages till i can test!!! also boobs were really hurting last night, not sure what thats about far too early for anything!! had slight stomach cramps this morning.

hoping its not af showing her face as im expecting her to show either tuesday or the 2 week wait if i can make that on 10th may x


----------



## cla

i really hope you get your little bean:hugs:


----------



## H a

me too hun i just dont feel confident at all hun, i feel cycles are messed up and i dont know whats happening when.

have a wicked holiday, rest! and have some fun!

hope you get a :bfp: soon too!! xx


----------



## cla

im going shopping later to get our last bits and bobs, so im going to get some tests from poundland. h a do you know anything about them????


----------



## cla

h a thats how iam feeling, my af should be here by monday but if it doesnt then i have got to wait again. i just want to screammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## H a

oh hun, i keep thinking it will happen at some point it has to!!!! hard to be positive hey.

dont know about the poundland ones to be honest i usually get the sainsburys ones in a pack of two, i like to spend a little bit more on them so i know they work properly but thats just me hun im sure they will work fine x

buy something nice to cheer you up! x


----------



## cla

how long have you been ttc for hun???? 
im 29 september and im feeling that im getting to old:dohh:


----------



## cla

well im going now ive got loads of stuff to sort out . :growlmad::growlmad:
babyhopes and h a good luck on the tests. i want to see a :bfp:
schnoodle i hope are feeling a lot better.hun sending you loads of hugs:hugs:


----------



## honey08

im 30 in december !! but i feel younger :shrug:


----------



## honey08

cla if u were preg a cheapo test wud wrk.........goodluck x


----------



## funkygirl08

hi, me and my partner have started trying after implant removal. Hope to get conceived soon. I have read stories on here and people say they didnt have a period up to 6 months, did anyone have a period before they got pregnant. I hope u can help. thanx


----------



## honey08

sry i cant help but wish u lots of luck x


----------



## H a

babyhopes how you feeling? im still feeling off it :(


----------



## RedRose19

im ok today... still got these cramps.. but no af yet.. ill be testing monday hopefully.. 

how is everyone?


----------



## Tesharika

I tested early and got :bfn:
feeling really down now :(


----------



## RedRose19

cla i hope you have a great time on holiday :hugs:


----------



## honey08

Tesharika 
whens ur period due ?

babyhopes.......goodluck xxx


AFM im so pissed off OH off out with mates 2night so no :sex: for me cos morgan b in r bed by time he comes in :? last mth i O cd12 really wanted to do it 2night :wacko:he keeps telling people were trying for another , n ive said 2day IM trying ur knocking me bk :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww cant he come home just for an hour.. send him a dirty text and he'd be home :rofl:

thats what id do..


----------



## honey08

:lol: hes 1/2 hr away :cry: and im knackered to wait up for him, plus he prob b steaming :drunk: :?


----------



## RedRose19

my oh never really goes out.. but he works on the weekends in our home town 2 hours away so its so annoying if ovulation day is over the weekend.. which it usually has been the last few cycles.. its so annoying


----------



## honey08

did u test2day ?X


----------



## RedRose19

nah... im gonna wait till monday or tuesday.. im 14dpo today tho :D no sign of af yayyy tho im not gonna get my hopes up cuz my cycles have been 60 days long b4 and i wouldnt be suprised if that happened again and messed with me.. tho ill def test monday or tuesday...


----------



## honey08

aww fx for ux


----------



## Tesharika

honey08 said:


> Tesharika
> whens ur period due ?

it's due today- nothing so far but day isn't over yet...


----------



## hopeful:)

I havent been here on this threadfor a while.... but good luck all :) xx


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck ladies!!!! I'm on CD12. I took SI this cycle so hopefully I will O in the next couple of days


----------



## Tesharika

The :witch: got me :(


----------



## RedRose19

im so sorry af got you :hugs:

im on 15 dpo today ladies... no af but not got my hopes up yet as ive got cramps but had them since 6 dpo.. ive been very sick all weekend and still getting bouts of nausea..


----------



## honey08

Tesharika 
sry af got u hun :hugs:


babyhopes............cramping early is a preg sign uknw! i thought i was getting a super early af when we concieved morgan, pls go :test: :D


----------



## RedRose19

well ive got no tests till 2mor anyway lol.. these cramps are actully more annoying than af cramps which crease me.. ive had them since 6 dpo.. 
also... prob tmi but im getting alot more cm then normal around this time in my cycle.. also i was sick all weekend.. feel abit better today but was nausous while cooking meat today :shrug:


----------



## honey08

ooooooooo yeh cm aswell :dance: i bet ur preggers !! as if u aint a preggo test knocking bout the house ( my houses full of em :blush:) 

goodluck x


----------



## RedRose19

lol thats why i dont keep any in the house.. cuz i know ill test too early :rofl:

also my oh is super stressed out right now grrrr cuz of his exams.. im kinda staying out of his way i dunno if ill wait till after his exams to tell him if i get a bfp..

also the cramping is kinda in my hips and lower back.. does that even make sense :wacko:

hope you got some bd done for the big O :D and then in the 2ww


----------



## honey08

thnx hun , ur right im not testing b4 12DPO at least i will tie my hands if need b!


----------



## honey08

had sex last night but defo wana do it 2night aswell ! :lol:


----------



## RedRose19

sounds like you will be in the 2ww 2mor then :D

i actually hate testing so its not tempting to me at all.. i hate it.. also takes the piss that my hamster is pregnant lol!! i bought a hamtser and after a few days i noticed she got very fat.. she looks like shes ready to burst now lol.. shes gonna have babies any day now :wacko:


----------



## schnoodle

hi girls sorry i havnt been on for a wile how are we all douing? teshakira, soffy af got you babes xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im glad your online was starting to get worried about you xx

wheres H a too :(

I hope your having a good holiday Cla :)


----------



## schnoodle

i havnt seen her hun havnt been on for a few days had some bad news it took me a wlile to get my head around x


----------



## RedRose19

i hope your ok.. pm me if you want hun :hugs:


----------



## honey08

babyhopes have u tested this morning:wacko: goodluck x


----------



## H a

hi guys, sorry not been on over weekend been a busy girl with decorating!
how are we all??

im not too bad had slight stomach cramps on and off and slight pains in boobs but not all the time? strange.
not really feeling it this month at all, on 8dpo which im glad ive made must mean the b6 tablets are working! just got to wait and see x x:)

hope your ok schnoodle x x x


----------



## schnoodle

thanks girls x


----------



## H a

eeek! just got pinkish cm!!!! (sorry tmi) hoping and praying this isnt af showing up!! last month was 8dpo :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

hun im sure its just implantation bleeding :happydance: keep positive xxx


----------



## H a

im trying hun, very hard though! im feeling very low :cry: i got this last month and then got af so hoping its not that again!

how you getting on?


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.... ive been quite sick this weekend.. ugh!! but i dunno if its a symptom prob just abit of a tummy bug.. i think ill test 2mor instead lol im too nervous


----------



## H a

you never know hun, you been having a lot of symptoms lately x

keeping fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun, im sorry your feeling upset am here :hugs: it will happen xx
and the fact is more pink cm then blood is better as it most likely could be IB x


----------



## H a

thank you! i really value your support its not that easy to keep hubby updated on everything and its nice to chat to someone who understands x

its very faint pink not brown so maybe, boobs feel heavy today and had stomach ache.

im going to be more positive now, thanks hun :hug:

:happy:


----------



## RedRose19

aww :hugs: your very welcome.. i feel the same.. its nice knowing i have someone to talk to about all this xx


----------



## H a

Thanks babyhopes means a lot, well i thinki just about made it through 8dpo! the pink cm has gone so maybe it was IB not sure how long thats supposed to last? anyway just glad i not seen af today! tomorrow is another day and im feeling so much better!
:hug:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy im so happy af stayed away :happydance: Ib can last anything between few hours- 2 days.. everyones different.. some people dont get it at all..


----------



## H a

thanks hun, feeling a little more confident now, let me know any updates with you xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

hiu girls how are we all x


----------



## H a

hey schnoodle, made it through 8dpo so far so good! got stomach ache boobs been aching on and off and had pinkish cm so no idea whats really going! been a bit down but feeling more positive as the pinkish cm gone now, (sorry tmi) i never made 9dpo so hoping like mad af dosnt show tonight!

how ru hun?


----------



## RedRose19

hey shnoodle hope your well xx :hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey everyone im new to this site, looking for a ttc buddy. ive had two miscarriages, one in october and the second jst there at the start of april both wer 6-8 weeks. hope we can chat and share experiences with each other and get bfp very soon.xx


----------



## RedRose19

hi naderz... im sorry for your losses.. i hope you get a bfp soon xx


----------



## naderz

me too, thank u. and you of course. i love reading all the posts. its nice to talk with people who are in similar situations, sometimes you feel so alone but talking about it helps.


----------



## RedRose19

i agree.. it definitly does help.. i just tested today and im sure its bfn.. i wanna cry so much.. but i cant.. my oh is here and hate crying in front of him.. 

i know obsessing wont help but i cant help it.. :(


----------



## schnoodle

oh sweetie, so sorry. well i found out that what i thought was my period was actually a misscarriage on fri so i was preg after all x


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun im so sorry :hugs: hope your ok, xxxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## naderz

schnoodle im so sorry to hear that,i know how you feel as i had a miscarriage 4 weeks ago.xx

babyhopes10 maybe its too early for your test to come up positive, wen i got pregnant the second time i done like 6 tests and two of them wer negative even though i was pregnant i think it all depends on the brand. maybe try again in the morning.xx


----------



## honey08

naderz 
welcome x 

babyhopes :hugs: its so frustrating :cry:

welcome back H A


----------



## RedRose19

i put up my test in the gallery but most people say they see nothing.. i can see a line but think its a evap.. :(


----------



## honey08

how dyknow its an evap , am guna go av look now :thumbup:


----------



## H a

hi babyhopes, hope your okay keep testing! dont give up hun it could be too early, keeping fingers crossed fro you x x x


schnoodle so sorry to hear your news, big :hug: hope your okay x

well im on day 9dpo today made it! never made it this far before but feel like the witch is going to appear, stomach cramps ouch! 

Have a really sore throat today too :(

hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies tested again today.. bfn :( so im just gonna assume im not pregnant.. i hope the witch shows soon and doesnt mess me around


----------



## H a

oh babyhopes im sorry! big :hug: how many days past are you?


----------



## RedRose19

well i thought i was 15-17 dpo today.. but im not so sure as yday i got loads of ewcm :cry: i dont know what to think and my oh is so stressed with exams i doubt he will want to bd this month.. so thats another month out :(


----------



## RedRose19

im so glad af hasnt shown up for you H a :hugs: xx


----------



## H a

i think you should talk to him though, exam stress or not you cant cope with this stress on your own hun (well you always have us of course!) he needs to know how you are feeling x

im still not convinced with me at all! had really bad cramps today and pinkish cm not a lot at all but its still there, made it to day 9 though,

im here for you hun, keep testing it may still show up x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun means alot, i hope its just a beany getting comfy hun :hugs:

im not gonna test untill af hasnt shown for awhile lol maybe in a week or something :)


----------



## H a

yep that be a good idea, keep positive and im here if you need me x :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

had some good news this morning.. my hamster had babies this morning :) there so tiny and cute..


----------



## H a

aaarh that so cute! x :) how small are they?


----------



## RedRose19

they are tiny.. it looks like she had 10 babies :wacko:


----------



## H a

wow 10 babies! thats amazing it will keep you occupied for a few hours then x


----------



## RedRose19

i know.. im gonna have to put an ad up for free hamsters to good home :)

cuz ive already got two hamsters... and thats enough lol.. i cant believe she was preg b4 i bought her..


----------



## H a

well today i been going to the loo about 20 times today and thats not joke! god i feel i can pee for england! he he

how are we all today?


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. no af which is good i guess :D might have to keep up the bd just incase :blush:

im so glad af stayed away for you how u feeling


----------



## H a

no af is a good thing! you still got any other symptoms?

no af for today so quite happy just cant stop going to the loo!


----------



## schnoodle

hi girls awww ten! bless 

how are we all x


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. i know i sound stupid but i was so upset with everything last night i couldnt stop crying... tho it was mostly oh's fault... so im really tired today.. 

Schnoodle i hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## H a

hi schnoodle hope your ok! made it to 9dpo every day seems so long wondering if i will make it through the day without the witch appearing, so far so good.
been to the loo about 20 times today and got stomach cramps!

how ru doing?


----------



## schnoodle

ooh sounds good hunny


----------



## honey08

:hi: hope everyones okx


----------



## RedRose19

ive got such bad cramps today :(


----------



## H a

how are you all today? hope your all okay x x

well im made 10dpo! god im amazing myself :)

have slight stomach cramps and right boob has a dull aching today


----------



## schnoodle

hi girls im back on it today how are we all. ooh not long till testing hun, good luck xx


----------



## H a

hi schnoodle, no not long not sure when to test to be honest. how ru? x


----------



## schnoodle

im okish hun thanks when do you think you wil test x


----------



## H a

not sure thinking if i can make it till saturday that would be 12dpo

glad your ok x


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies :hugs:

how is everyone?? H a and honey when ye testing :D

Schnoodle i hope your well :hugs:

still no af for me :happydance: but still more cramps :wacko:


----------



## H a

oooh thats good hun! im trying to wait till saturday if i can! i think eek!
boobs are killing me today!! really bad and had slight pinkish cm once today again! can you spot for 3 days? also had cramps sharp ones 

glad your okay hun how many days over r u?


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> oooh thats good hun! im trying to wait till saturday if i can! i think eek!
> *boobs are killing me today*!! really bad and had slight pinkish cm once today again! can you spot for 3 days? also had cramps sharp ones
> 
> glad your okay hun how many days over r u?

omg me too.. they have gotten more and more sore..
i wish i hadnt bought really cheapy tests :dohh: i should of got a first response.. 
i think ill wait it out abit longer :flower:

it heard the spotting can be from bubs implantating and it can take a few days sometimes :hugs:


----------



## H a

eeeeek!!!!! god im getting nervous about it all! but so dont want to get my hopes up its only our second month ttc so chances are slim but deep down im excited x


----------



## schnoodle

it only takes one eggy and one spermy hunny xx you have as much chance this cycle as any other


----------



## H a

suppose it does! im just getting nervous thats all x


----------



## RedRose19

exactly i bet you caught that eggy xx... these cramps are starting to worry me.. af cramps for like 2 weeks now but no af and i got bfn.. so i dunno :wacko:


----------



## H a

oh im sorry hun, i had stomach cramps since 23rd april on and off though.
is it worth going to see the doctor for advice?


----------



## RedRose19

my medical card has run out.. so unless i wanna pay 50 euro to see the doc.. i gotta wait til its been renewed 

how are you feeling any other symptoms?


----------



## H a

oh thats rubbish! keep your fingers crossed hun it still could be!

im okay (.)(.)'s really hurting now! so painful this is so not like me! 
im constantly going to loo just to check if af is here paranoid or what!

hope your okay x


----------



## naderz

hi everyone how yous all doing? i started having sum pinkish spotting today i hope its not af coming :nope: i hope it cud be implantation.


----------



## H a

it could be hun i had it once a day for last 3 days mainly in the morning! and im 11dpo today.

How are we all? 

i had the most painful boobs ever yesterday, still sore today even woke me up last night they hurt so much! 

hope were all ok x x x


----------



## RedRose19

heya ladies i hope your all well yayyy for reaching 11 dpo your so preggers hun i just know it.

i also had really sore bbs.. hurt to lie down :blush: also i feel so bloated it actually hurts.. it makes everything way more uncomfortable.. 
needing to pee every 10 mins :rofl:


----------



## H a

great one! well not that you feel bad with it but great symptoms!

would you have a look at my chart for the last week since in got pos opk test, i dont get it!

still trying to hold out to test! x


----------



## RedRose19

ooohhhh looks like you could of had an implantation dip at 7dpo.... :happydance: 

if your getting ppositive opks i think you should test :D


----------



## H a

i got negative opk on 4dpo haven't done one since so who knows! god my stomachs going like mad with nerves! only got the pos tests in at home and im at work all day!!
thanks hun x


----------



## H a

eeek feeling very queezy!


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy for sickyness but boo for sicky ness lol..

my bbs are actually killing today :wacko: im so excited we will def be bump buddies


----------



## H a

Oh i hope so hun! im not off my food just had bacon sarnie but felt queezy this morning.
everyone keeps saying to test but still think im going to wait till sunday be 13dpo then, af i think is due monday so will keep you posted xx

have you heard from schnnodle? hope she's ok x

bet cla is having a brill time!


----------



## RedRose19

hope shes ok too :hugs: 
how you feeling now?? i still have the cramps... very sore

tho im so happy on saturday im babysitting my cousins little baby girl onnly 2 weeks old :happydance: i cant wait!!


----------



## H a

how cute that be nice! 
im ok boobs still hurting not as bad as yesterday though felt queezy earlier but ok now.
apart from that i feel normal!

how bout you? x


----------



## RedRose19

i actually have a bad headache now :( .. and feel a little sick after having jam and toast.. 
also i noticed everytime i cook meat i feel sick.. i was cooking steak yday.. usually any beef is my fave and i did a lovely roast dinner for me and oh.. and i ended up throwing most of mine away as i was too sicky :wacko:

im going to view a lovely 3 bedroom house today i cant wait i hope we get it :happydance:


----------



## H a

blimey im not off any food! what a shame, good sign though

really hope you get the house hun it will be so good for you to be positive about that and it will take your mind off the waiting around x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah it has a huge garden and next door to the college my oh is going to :happydance:

i suppose its a good sign.. im so paranoid now about symptoms i think i need some sort of distraction so the house is a good way :D


----------



## H a

fingers crossed for you, let me know xxx


----------



## H a

right guys im going to test this weekend should be 13dpo by then will let you know, good luck to you all have a brill weekend!!

xxxxxhope you get the house babyhopes!!!


----------



## schnoodle

good luck hun x


----------



## H a

well today im not feeling hopeful, had stomach ache all morning and just got some brownish discharge (sorry tmi) now im concerned af is on its way!
had headache today, felt dizzy and im struggling to go to the loo, thought they were good symptoms with the sore boobs still.
will see if the :witch: turns up today if not will be testing tomorrow 12dpo

hope your all ok xxx


----------



## RedRose19

oh hun i hope af stays away!! i really want you to get your bfp this cycle i got my fingers crossed for you xxx

im on cd 39 still no af.. ive been having af cramps for 2 weeks now.. tho my mom says its a good preggo sign, i get sick from the smell of meat, headaches all the time tired all the time..i dont wanna get my hopes up but ive never felt this sure about being preg.
also i started to get sore bbs


----------



## schnoodle

ooh babyhopes good luck hun that all sounds promising x


----------



## RedRose19

im actually so sick today... i cant even look at food right now :sick: you know that feeling you get when you havent eaten in a few hours.. i feel like tht.. all sicky but i dont understand cuz i ate lunch earlier about 1ish and i forced my self eat as i wasnt hungry.. and now i feel so rotten.. over tired sicky headaches... blahhh just feel miserable :(


----------



## schnoodle

aw sweets when are you testing?


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure... prob not till next week.. i wanna make sure that af isnt just about to show and waste another test... lol


----------



## H a

hi guys, nothing shown up today just had one more lot of brown cm not alot though (sorry if tmi) just not sure whats going on, was convinced af was here today just had that feeling and got so upset! :cry: :cry: 
but tomorrow is another day....... lets see what happens then.
bought some tests today just incase i make it past monday, im sure af is due by then it will be 14dpo then.

got to think im lucky i made it to 12dpo for once!

still got sore boobs, had stomach cramps been dizzy once today and felt a little of colour so god knows.
i think i have good symptoms maybe it was spotting again?? but then sometimes i feel like its just me tempting fait?

anyway hope you guys are okay x x x


----------



## kazpeza

how is it going ha,are you gonna test soon,i got my bfp


----------



## schnoodle

yayy congrats hunny healthy and happy9 months to you.

HA keep us updated hun xx

babyhopes how are you today hun x


----------



## H a

hi guys, well i had serious stomach cramps last night was convinced af was going to be here today, decided to take a test this morning and got a faint BFP! eeek! its is faint but there is a line there!
going to do another one tomorrow just to make sure im not seeing things in my head!

congrats kazpeza!

hope you guys are all ok will keep you updated xx :)


----------



## naderz

hey girls, af came on thursday so conuting down the days to ovulation now.


----------



## RedRose19

omg hun!!! yayyyyy congrats no af for me yet either :happydance: also i was babysitting my baby cousin last night who is only 3 weeks old today.. omg she was easy as pie. and her mom said usually shes hard work.. :D im pretty chuffed i was able to sooth her ok.
its all good practise :D

i still keep getting like af cramps but no af.. sore bbs feeling sick now and again.. very tired
headache..
what symptoms do you have hun


----------



## schnoodle

oh my god Ha thats fab news!!!!! wahooooooooooooo x


----------



## naderz

congrts h a thats great xx


----------



## H a

thanks guys, have really bad cramps really painful sharp ones but in the middle this time, boobs sore and very hungry! just bought another test for tomorrow just to make sure! i need it to say pregnant before i believe it! im so emotional!

babyhopes im still holding out for you hun, still no af thats great!!!! :) you got to test this week hun !

will update you all tomorrow xxx

really sorry af got you naderz xx :hug:


----------



## RedRose19

eeeeeek my cousin has just said she will give me her baby clothes if i am im so excited :happydance: ill be testing prob next friday or something xxx


----------



## schnoodle

H a just realised your in derbyshire where abouts are you hunnny xx


----------



## fluterby429

H a congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## kazpeza

naderz im sorry thw witch got you and least you can have fun trying and if you et caught this month it will be a valentines baby,

Ha thats great news keep me updated i wanna know,mine is still faint on the cheap strips but clearblue digi had it in word for me but still wont believe it totally till i dont come on tomorrow,when will your due date be mine is 17th january gonna ring drs tomorrow

Everyone else good luck im hoping for you


----------



## honey08

h a congrats :dance: u do get awful cramping in preg i had it till 12wk:? 

ive been very poorly :cry:


----------



## H a

thanks guys, im in burton on trent well swadlincote really but most know of burton why where are you based?

im extremley nervous at the moment not convinced till i get the second test tomorrow then will be phoning the doctors, boobs are killing me and was totally off the meal my mother in law made me tonight beef dinner! never go off a full roast! stomach feels like i got butterflies but that could be nerves,

babyhopes can't wait to hear this week, really hoping its good for you hun, you were so positive for me and your symptoms are more than what i have so im am conviced this is your month!!!! keep me posted 

xxxxx :)


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im cd 40 something.. and ive been getting alot of cm.. cramps etc so i bought some opks just incase af shows.. it feels like shes about to show for the last 2 weeks but nothing.. so i took a opk and its very positive... i should be due af soon.. is possible im pregnant or am i ovulatin very late?


----------



## kazpeza

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies im cd 40 something.. and ive been getting alot of cm.. cramps etc so i bought some opks just incase af shows.. it feels like shes about to show for the last 2 weeks but nothing.. so i took a opk and its very positive... i should be due af soon.. is possible im pregnant or am i ovulatin very late?

sounds promising to me i had cramps to and thought af was arriving so you ma be the same,when are you gonna test,keep me updated


----------



## honey08

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies im cd 40 something.. and ive been getting alot of cm.. cramps etc so i bought some opks just incase af shows.. it feels like shes about to show for the last 2 weeks but nothing.. so i took a opk and its very positive... i should be due af soon.. is possible im pregnant or am i ovulatin very late?


u can get pos opk when preg but just to be sure take a hpt, also i wud:sex: just incase x


----------



## H a

babyhopes a pos okp can mean your preggers too! you need to test hun!
let us know! xxx


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i took another opks and it was as positive as the one yday.. we bd last nigt just incase but tbh (sorry if tmi) it was so painful :wacko:
ill buy a test later on today.. im still in shock that there positive... i dunno if i should get excited or not..


----------



## schnoodle

ooooh hun you need to test hun xxx


----------



## H a

:test: hun it will put your mind at rest!
i was ridiculously nervous doing mine this morning i know its hard to make your self do it, just do it when your ready hun, but i think all good signs xx


----------



## RedRose19

i think im gonna be sick with nerves.. i feel like.. what if i do get my bfp now... what do it do first :rofl:


----------



## schnoodle

test test test test test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H a

he he you will be fine hun im sure x


----------



## RedRose19

ive just got my hopes up... what if im not.. grr i think i sud just stop thinking and go get a test.. ok im going :rofl: be back in an hour or so


----------



## schnoodle

good uck sweetie xxx


----------



## honey08

c.mon where are u :wacko: morgan b waking soon,, goodluck :dance:


----------



## RedRose19

tested.. bfn :cry: but i used another opk and was positive... so.. am i just ovulating very late in my cycle?


----------



## H a

babyhopes im sorry! you must be confused.... with your symptoms i thought everything sounded so good and it had to be a bfp, maybe you are ovulating late or again? not sure i think you need to chat to your doctor hun and see what he has to say, it may help you being so stressed.
sending big :hug:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... i just wanna cry.. i got my hopes up thinking yes finally this is it.. and nothing :cry: and im gonna have to go through the whole 2ww again 
also ive got really bad cramps on either side of my lower tum.. i suppose it could be ov pains but i think it feels like af im so confused.. but prefere not to go to the gp about it.. they will just try put me on bcp again lol


----------



## schnoodle

why on earth would they put you on bcp hun? xx


----------



## RedRose19

cuz last time i went the doc commented on how i was too young to ttc :cry:


----------



## H a

oh hun, i feel so bad that we talked you into testing im sorry!
im confused with you i think you need to just wait it out and see what happens this week, if you think your ovulating then i would get :sex: just in case 
big hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## schnoodle

how oldare you hun


----------



## RedRose19

im 19,

well if i am ovulating then it would be today as todays opk was even darker than yday and we bd last night just incase


----------



## nevertogether

babyhopes, keep your chin up mama. those docs are dumb for telling you are too young. if family is your ambition then go for it and hold on tight. it's better of an ambition than most 19 year olds have. if you are ov'ing late, at least you still have a shot. it can happen! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awww thanks so much hun :hugs:


----------



## H a

babyhopes ru okay hun? x


----------



## RedRose19

well me and oh kinda had a huge fight and he told me he didnt wanna ttc or have kids anymore and we nearly broke up.. but we made up and are ok again now.. but decided after this cycle we wont be ttc just ntnp and just enjoy life...

no af yet :wacko: i think i could be 1 dpo but i really dont know anymore :shrug:


----------



## H a

Oh hunny i am sorry to hear of your stress, glad things are sorted out no af isn't a bad thing just wait and see what happens.
you never know things may be better without the pressure 
take care hun xxx


----------



## schnoodle

oh hunny im sorry blewss youhun.

h a what were your symptoms hunn x


----------



## RedRose19

well no af yet.. so im hopeful :D


----------



## schnoodle

have you kept testing hunx


----------



## RedRose19

i tested yday on another cheapie bfn.. but still a positive opk today but not as positive.. i think either i ovulated twice this cycle.. or just very late in my cycle.. so i think im 1 dpo today.. we bd yday after me made up :blush: so should be ok..


----------



## schnoodle

hehe good lucj=k hun


----------



## naderz

hey everyone how r we all 2day?

babyhopes im the same age as you and i know how u feel about the whole ttc at our age bt i dnt care wat other people think cuz we are in the right situation to start a family,engaged and house and both been with o/h for so long-6years. wen i went to the doctor after my second mc to ask her why this was happening me she jst told me that i was so young and i wasnt running out of time an ive plenty of time left to get pregnant.she tld me if i was 30+ then she wud worry. i dnt like it wen people say we are to young. i work with a girl who tld me i was crazy for wantin a baby at my age. i was so mad at her because me and my oh want a baby so much reguardless of my age (he a bit older) are totally perpared and ready to become parents. im so sorry to hear u got bfn bt af hasnt showed yet and i never give up hope untill she arrives. xxx

im jst waitin to ovulate now on cd 7.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun... i truely understand how you feell... i hope we can chat more :hugs: we want a baby so much too.. i hope we both get a bfp this cycle xxx :hugs:


----------



## naderz

i hope we can to :hugs: it would be great if we got our bfp this cycle, we wud be bump buddies and hav valentines babies  how romantic wud that be. lol xx


how do i get my countdown to pregnancy ticker to stay on my mesg page???


----------



## honey08

naderz click onto someones ticker then u wil b able to do one, if not let me know

babyhopes has OH said anything eles:? big:hugs: to u xxx

im dying to test but im waiting till 12dpo :)


----------



## schnoodle

how many dro are you hun ?

im 2 dpo and had some sharp shooting pains in my breasts last night and my tummy is tender, it feelslike i have been doing too many crunches bbut i havnt done any! it must be all tha bding!


----------



## H a

hi schnoodle, hope your okay! my symtoms were:
1dpo headache, stomach ache, clear cm temp: 35.58
2dpo poorly sick, off food, clear cm, shattered temp: 36.03
3dpo tired, no cm, neg opk, sore boobs/heavy forgot to temp!
4dpo stomach cramps, sore boobs temp: 36.37
5dpo stomach cramps, boobs sore temp: 36.14
6dpo odd stomach cramps temp: 36.07
7dpo odd stomach cramps temp: 35.83
8dpo pinkish cm, stomach ache, boobs sore, think af starting temp: 36.22
9dpo sharp stomach pains, nipples/boobs sore, been loo 20 times! pinkish cm temp: 35.90
10dpo boobs hurt so bad/tingly, stomach pains sharp, pinkish cm, been loo alot, sneezing, temp: 36.22
11dpo, sore boobs today temp: 36.31
12dpo stomach ache like af coming!
13dpo stomach ache like af coming!

hope these help hun.

babyhopes nice to see your getting positive again hope your ok x x x x :hug:


----------



## schnoodle

thankyou my darling! how are you feeling hun x


----------



## H a

im okay, very tired and backs aching like mad keep wodering what day the sickness will kick in, hope your ok x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... i keep thinking af has arrived and nothing.. also i got like a stabbing pain where you normally get af pains and itwas like af pain but sudden not achy... it lasted about 30 mins when stopped .. my bbs are so so sore today :shrug: oh has been nice as pie today he cleaned the bedroom and our bathroom :D


----------



## RedRose19

also ive no idea when my baby would be due am i dunno if im preg or only just a few dpo... i just keep getting positive opks :wacko:


----------



## BabiNo2

your EDD always goes by your LMP and usually how many days your cycles last.....?


----------



## RedRose19

well i think im cd 40 something i lost count lol! and ive no idea if i ov twice or just very late in my cycle.. but i keep getting positive opks :wacko: 5-6 days in a row now.. but i tested on tuesday bfn on a cheapie


----------



## BabiNo2

When was last time you did a HPT?


----------



## BabiNo2

I think you should maybe get a different HPT, if you're CD40+ and been getting pos OPKs for that many days.. maybe the cheapie hasn't picked up your HCG levels.


----------



## RedRose19

tuesday with a boots own test..


----------



## BabiNo2

Its been a few days then since... maybe try on another brand or see your GP, ask them to take a blood test to check your HCG levels. How long normally are your cycles?


----------



## RedRose19

they seem to always be irregular.. last cycle was 60 days


----------



## BabiNo2

60 days is great but not when your ttc... you must be really confused. It possibly could be that your ovulating late, which is always a positive thing because your still in with a chance this month. Loads of BDing me thinks. Just keep an eye on the OPKs for next couple days cause I thought they'd only be pos for a few days. If they are still the same try another HPT.

Also have you thought of taking anything to make you cycles shorter?


----------



## RedRose19

my friend is a herbelist and she told me even if you take something to shorten your cycles i'll just be having it for awhile cuz it would proib go back to 60 days and could make my cycles even more confusing.. 

i keep thinking im definitly preg :wacko: ive never had bbs this sore b4.. there so achy nearly to the point of tears, waves of sickness etc we have been bd every other day. but we had a fight tuesday so missed out 2days of bd.. but we made up.. 

i havent taken a opk yet today.. i might use one and see if its positive..


----------



## BabiNo2

do it, do it, do it!! x GL


----------



## schnoodle

take one hun. gl i thik your preg hun x


----------



## naderz

i got it but i dont know how to save it :-/ or wer to save it so that i always have it.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1273122000;4;28


----------



## naderz

i hav my fingers and toes crossed for you babyhopes hope u get that bfp soon :winkwink: wen u testing nxt? xx


----------



## schnoodle

how areyou today lovely x


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. im actually feeling really crap today.. cuz im feeling very sicky.. and got af like cramps still.. 
ive decided since i dunno when ive ovulated then im not testing till the end of the month.. if af still hasnt shown then i will test.. cuz im just wasting tests

how is everyone today? xx


----------



## schnoodle

bless you hun. im having mild pains in my breasts and stomach but think im just imagining it tbh


----------



## H a

hi guys hope your all okay!

just thought i would let you know that i think it is unfair of me to keep coming in here now i will keep checking on you guys over the next few weeks, i hope you all get your bfp's this month I am sure you will!! the site is making me nervous about the whole thing now as i keep reading people posts which isn't good for me i get paranoid that some things wrong stupid hey!

take it easy and relax xx

:hug:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun you can comment in here as much as you want.. tbh i dont want you to stop commenting :cry: you've been so great support wise.. id miss you too much.. hope i dont sound like a freak by saying that.. :hugs:

how are you feeling.. and hun dont take notice of the scary threads.. cuz everything is gonna be just fine :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

nooooo, hunny come back!!!!! your certainly not upsetting me or anything hun! youv helped me loads hun xxxx


----------



## H a

hey guys okay i just didnt think it was fair on you guys for me to be on about me thats all, thought it was insensitive thank you this site has been wonderful and i will keep popping on here to chat to you guys as i appreciated your advice and support!

im okay at the moment bloated and feeling frumpy, silly as im in early days but just the way i feel. told parents this week couldnt keep it in

hope your all okay xx


----------



## schnoodle

aww what did they say hun?how did you tell them? what were your symptoms hunny x


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy glad you came back in here to chat with us :happydance:

today im feeling so sick have been all week.. just generally feeling crap, cramps still, weird yellow cm :wacko: , dizzy at times very emotional..

ive decided if i am pregnant this cycle im not telling oh till after his exams cuz it would be too stressful i think.. or do you think i should just tell him?


----------



## H a

hey hunny, im convinced you are you have same symptoms i had/have so keep fingers crossed for you. maybe wait till you get a positive test and see how you feel about it then you may not be able to keep it in i certainly couldn't i just cried still do!


----------



## RedRose19

also i need to pee like every 30 mins.. and its always like ive been bursting for hours lol 
hun if im pregnant i think id be due jan 10th lol so we'd only be 2 days apart


----------



## H a

he he thats great! really hope you are hun keep me updated x :)


----------



## honey08

im testing 2mro..........babyhopes when u testing ?xx


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure.. i was kinda thinking id wait it out abit.. but today ive spent all day being dizzy and sicky.. maybe i should test sometime next week


----------



## honey08

:bfn: for me :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun its early days yet :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

awww, sorry huny maybe test again at 14dpo, are you having symptoms? babyhopes10 how are you today hunny?

x


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling ok.. abit crappy tbh so sicky :(
my sysmptoms today are
feeling very sick this morning when waking up.. i had to lie there a few mins incase i would be sick,
different smells make me feel sicky now like cooking meat, milk, coffee 
totally off my normal foods
cramps like af is gonna come for over 2 weeks now
so bloated... its so uncomfortable
restless night of sleep last night - too warm
very sore bbs to touch
and very dizzy if i dont eat


----------



## schnoodle

it all sounds good hunny, could you go to the gp?? or test hun you must be out of your mind hun x


----------



## RedRose19

i actually dont think id make it do the doc without being sick... i feel so sicky today... its horrible the more i move the more i feel sick.. :cry: maybe its just a flu


----------



## schnoodle

or maybe your pregnant!!!!!! test hunny


----------



## naderz

aww honey08 mayb its too early,try again in a few days are you having any symtoms?

babyhopes its sounding to me like you is preg, i fink you shud test, try first responce if you cn i fink they are gud.


----------



## cla

im back:happydance::happydance: i hope everybody is ok? whats everybody been up to?
:happydance:congratulations h a and PLEASE dont leave us:cry:
well the witch got me on holiday:growlmad:so at the moment im on a 35day cycle, which im not to happy with.


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyyyy welcome back!!! :hugs:

did you have a good time?


----------



## schnoodle

yay your back!! how was it hun? sorry af got you x
x


----------



## cla

it was great and the weather was bloody hot. its a shame this country isnt like it. how are you doin and where are you in your cycle now
oh and what is that you have got in your hand, it is soooooooo cute


----------



## cla

how are you schnoodle? are you feeling possitive this month.


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> it was great and the weather was bloody hot. its a shame this country isnt like it. how are you doin and where are you in your cycle now
> oh and what is that you have got in your hand, it is soooooooo cute

lol its one of the baby hamsters :happydance:

i think im nearly on cd 50 :shock: no af yet.. getting symptoms but too scared to test :blush:

im so sorry af got you :hugs::hugs: next cycle is def for you!! you will have a valentines baby :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

so your hamster was pregnant, it takes the piss when animals have babys before us:dohh: my rabbit had 2 lots:dohh:
havent you done a test yet:shrug: 
if iam ovulating later now i will have to :sex::sex:until my af comes this time. i think i missed it last month:dohh:


----------



## StirCrazy

Thread moved to 'TTC Buddies' forum :)


----------



## RedRose19

its what we did last time.. my cycles seem to always be 60 days now and we stopped after awhile so we missed it.. so this time i made sure we did it every other day :rofl:

im sure you will catch the eggy this time :happydance:

i tested on tuesday with a cheapie but bfn.. but i think i ov'd later than i thought so i dunno.. im still getting positive opks.. its over a week of opks :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

StirCrazy said:


> Thread moved to 'TTC Buddies' forum :)

i got such a fright :rofl: thought i was in trouble :rofl:


----------



## StirCrazy

babyhopes10 said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Thread moved to 'TTC Buddies' forum :)
> 
> i got such a fright :rofl: thought i was in trouble :rofl:Click to expand...

Nope, just trying to reclaim the TTC forum. It's been a while since we spring cleaned and making sure everything is in the right forums :)


----------



## cla

i was wondering where all the pages had gone then:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

lol :D 

cla if you dont mind me asking was it expensive over in turkey just me and oh were thinking of going aboard some where


----------



## cla

no i dont mind you asking we paid £800 for the holiday and that was with a free child place. and we took £1300 with us and spent the lot. but we like to enjoy ourselfs so we had lots of :wine::beer::icecream::drunk::pizza: lol. so i think that isnt that bad for the 3 of us
it was our first time there and we loved it, we are thinking of going back in september.


----------



## cla

have you seen that thred on ttc for free preg tests:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

how long was that for?

we would only be going for a long weekend prob thurs till monday and we dont wanna spend alot of flights or hotel but dont mind what we spend over there


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> have you seen that thred on ttc for free preg tests:happydance:

its only for uk :cry:


----------



## cla

we went for 2 weeks. i bet you could get cheep flights and get the hotel your self on line.
oh thats a piss take about the tests:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks i hope so.. my oh deserves a holiday lol hes so stressed with exams this past month.. ill be surprised if out of the whole time ttc we have concieved the month when were so busy and finding it hard to get time to bd :rofl:

yeah i wish they would give me some.. but then again it would prob say preg test on the packaging and my house mates would read it :shock:
they dunno where ttc..

but next week im gonna start packing as we got accepted into a new house :happydance:.. also i couldnt help it and told my best friend i could be preg but just too chicken to test.. she got all excited :D shes gonna be living with me and oh next year so shes excited about having a baby in the house... just she wait till its up all night crying :rofl:


----------



## schnoodle

ohhh! i found you girls! hehe how are we doing, im not at all pos about this cycle i was until 2dfpo and now iom not at all!!!! glad you had a good hol hunny x


----------



## cla

oh thats great you have found a house. at least you have got a live in babysitter,have you told your friend that:thumbup:
where was you thinking about going


----------



## cla

i was wondering if you was going to find us over here:dohh:
have you seen the thred on ttc for the free preg tests. i love freebies:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i told her she could be my baby sitter she nearly screamed with excitment lol

she will prob be the god mother too but not told her that yet hehe 

schnoodle im glad you found us, did you know that if you press cp in the left hand corner it has a list of all the threads you've commented on so you wont lose the ones you normally chat in :D


----------



## cla

so babyhopes when are you going to test again:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno.. tbh money is tight atm.. davids starting a new job and ive got an interview for a new job 2mor.. and were totally budgeting right now.. so i will have to wait till we have a few spare pennies.. im hoping 2mor goes well i start the new job asap


----------



## schnoodle

ooh good luck for the interview hunny.

i found you eventually lol!


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all? cla did you have a nice time?


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :D im so nervous.. my oh starts a new job soon which will be great money wise but they've told him he only gets paid at the end of the month so 6 weeks away..


----------



## schnoodle

hi hun how are you feeling!


----------



## schnoodle

thats always the thing wehen you start a new job isnt it!


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> hi guys how are we all? cla did you have a nice time?

i was just thinking about you and wondering how you were :hugs:
hows bubs :D


----------



## RedRose19

schnoodle said:


> thats always the thing wehen you start a new job isnt it!

usually you get paid at the end of the week here but its grand


----------



## H a

im okay very tired slept all day yesterday and been at work all day and now off to group! eek i need to rest.... feel like a baloon today too x


----------



## RedRose19

ive been so tired too.. i keep getting constant headaches and feel so sicky :sick:


----------



## schnoodle

oh hunny x


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> im okay very tired slept all day yesterday and been at work all day and now off to group! eek i need to rest.... feel like a baloon today too x

the days seem to be going by so quickly.. nearly 6 weeks now!! wow :hugs:


----------



## H a

tell me about it! i feel time i sometimes going quick but sometimes slow too! waiting till im 8 weeks and been to midwife before telling rest of my family and friends only a few know as i dont want to tempt fait but i juts want to tell everyone! 

hope you are okay it seems your symptoms are still good hunny x

im still very nervous though at the moment each day is a blessing that i make it through x


----------



## RedRose19

awww bless hun.. i know everything will go great! :)

i would be 5 weeks today i think.. i think i ov'd later than i thought... i feel so light headed all the time and headaches is that normal? are you getting that?


----------



## H a

hey hun, sorry had to go and do my class totally worn out now!
yes got a little light headed at the weekend, felt queasy but not been sick yet! hoping im one of the lucky ones as im still eating 3 meals a day and doing fine so who knows!

I gained 2lbs this week too which isnt good for my class wont be able to hide it for long me thinks!

i hope you get a bfp soon hun its sounds so promising! do you feel different? i do i feel worn out and walking differently too - strange but i do
:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

yes i defintly feel different.. tired all the time.. sore head,bbs also i noticed :blush: that my hips are very sore :wacko: which is odd

i guess really the difference is that im feeling very sensitive..


----------



## H a

well today is a different story, not been sleeping all week so far had cramp in leg in the night and had a rush to be sick, thought i was one of the lucky ones but seems not!

hope your all ok xx


----------



## cla

morning everyboody:thumbup:
congrtats h a :happydance::happydance::happydance:im really happy for you.how are you feeling now after your bad night.what did your oh say when you got a possitive test

good luck babyhopes for today:thumbup:you will be fine
how are you doing schnoodle


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: awwwww h a at least you have the comfort of knowing everything is ok :) i heard most symptoms kick in at 6 weeks :hugs:

i feel so nervous today... eeeeeeeek i was actually sick a few times too but i think out of nerves lol.. 

how is everyone today


----------



## cla

when is your interview, i hope it goes well for you.
im ok today i just wish it was a bit warmer:wacko: and i keep thinking it is going to be a long month now that my cycle is 35days:growlmad::growlmad:
i should have gone to the hospital tomorrow to get all my results back but they cancelled it when i was on holiday so i have got to go next wednesday and to tell you the truth iam not looking forward to it at all. i really think i will be back to square one :nope:


----------



## H a

hi guys thanks cla hope you had a nice holiday! feeling a little better they say to eat little and often to keep the sugar levels up to stop you feeling sick, so far so good!

hubby was shocked like i was! 2nd month and caught i never get luck like that!
told my parents just waiting till 8 weeks till i can tell work, finding it hard to avoid lifting keep saying i got a bad back! can't keep it up for long though :)

babyhopes you will be fine hun - fingers, toes crossed for you!!!!

cla my cycles were 35 days but i caught even though mine were irregular so it will happen hun! i used preseed last month only gave hubby 2 days off! he he


----------



## cla

h a you lucky so and so:happydance:
its horrible having a 35day cycle because it just takes forever to get your af:growlmad: last cycle i think i missed it big time:dohh:but it as only been 1 month so this is our second try, that means we are going to do it every day until my af shows up. iam going to be that nackered i havent told my oh yet that he is going to be busy:winkwink:
did you stop anything or did you just go with the flow


----------



## H a

he he blimey you will be tired! didn't do anything different apart from the opk tests i ovulated on day 22 out of my cycle but tried to dtd every other day up till i got my positive then every day, preseed was great would recommend it im convinced that helped, also did the legs in air 20mins every time he he
first month i was so stressed about it all, then 2nd month decided to just have some fun, treated hubby to make me feel better too and just enjoyed it, it worked so try not to stress about it all too much, easier said that done though hey!


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> hi guys thanks cla hope you had a nice holiday! *feeling a little better they say to eat little and often to keep the sugar levels up to stop you feeling sick, so far so good!*
> 
> hubby was shocked like i was! 2nd month and caught i never get luck like that!
> told my parents just waiting till 8 weeks till i can tell work, finding it hard to avoid lifting keep saying i got a bad back! can't keep it up for long though :)
> 
> babyhopes you will be fine hun - fingers, toes crossed for you!!!!
> 
> cla my cycles were 35 days but i caught even though mine were irregular so it will happen hun! i used preseed last month only gave hubby 2 days off! he he

i constantly feel like my sugar levels are so low.. :wacko: and then when i do eat i feel like i can only eat a little.. maybe i should try that eat often but little thanks:hugs:

well im back from my interview it was at 11:45 but only down the road from me which is great :happydance:
the woman was so nice she just lovely and she said she wants me to have the job, so i start in 2 weeks i think..
im just so dizzy all the time and headaches and :cry: basically feel like crap

i bet it was so nice telling your oh :D i cant wait to see my ohs face some day :happydance: i was thinking of getting him a baby grow which says i love daddy.. im sure he would get the message


----------



## H a

well done babyhopes things are looking up!! yey :happy:

they say to eat small meals little and often im finding im full on tiny meals but still agined 2lbs this week! eek!

i think oh would love that, i can't wait to tell my family the weeks are going very slow at the moment!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs:

yeah ive decided im not testing till the 31st of may.. cuz my last 2 cycles have been 60 days so by the 31 i sud def be due af by then.. and i could be anything from 4-8 weeks by then and it would be a surprise to know .. but i dont wanna get my hopes up.. so im waiting it out till then :D


----------



## schnoodle

thats great about your interview hunny 

xx


----------



## RedRose19

how are you today?


----------



## cla

hows everybody today.
congrats on your job babyhopes, what will you be doing


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun how are you??
childminding :D.. ladies im scared im not preg at all anymore :cry: im getting alot of af cramps i know ive been having them for awhile now but there getting more sore :cry: its like pinching i feel so down today i really thought this could of been my cycle.. i know im being stupid but i really dont wanna get to june and still no bfp... that will make it a whole year ttc


----------



## cla

oh hun, i really hope your af dosent show:hugs:
i now how you feel about a date if you are not pregnant, i want to be pregnant by august as thats when i should have had the baby:cry: and i think it will help me get through it.
how did you feel when your due dates came


----------



## RedRose19

well i never had a due date given to me with my first mc cuz i didnt know i was preg.. i just started bleeding really heavy cuz i was pushed on st paddys day... i thought it was just my af.. went home then i realised i had been bleeding for 7 days none stop so i went to doc they said it was normal to get a long period also i had been missing af for 3 months but have irregular cycles so thought nothing of it.. a week later still was bleeding with huge clots etc so i went back to the doc said this isnt normal so i was sent for an emergency scan they said that i was 12 weeks but the baby died at 9-10 and id bled so i never knew when id of been due so the date i found hard was a year later.. on st paddys day.. i just spent the day with oh and we released a balloon together :)


----------



## RedRose19

but coming a year of ttc is really getting to me.. :hissy: is also feels like im so bloated too that its more sore cuz of the cramps if that makes sense..


----------



## cla

bloody hell that must have been that hard for you hun, iam so sorry.:hugs:

tell you what how come everywhere i look there are pregnant women and babys EVERYWHERE. can i scream with you:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::nope:


----------



## RedRose19

definitly.. scream away i dont mind :hugs: i know what you mean.. we live right across from the maternity hospital and beside a huge shopping mall so if ever im in there its full of either pregnant women or newly born babies..

but we gotta try stay positive hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

we have all got each other. if i didnt have this site i dont know where i will be:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yep we do :hugs: what are you ladies up to today?? im about to make stew :D


----------



## cla

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stew, can i come for tea:happydance:
well im just going to start and get everything ready before i pick rian up from school because he has got his thai boxing tonite so we wont be back till after 7:growlmad: then its a mad rush to get him in the bath and do everything else. have you got anything planned for tonite


----------



## cla

oh i forgot to ask how are your babies, how many did she have


----------



## naderz

hey everyone how we all today??

i know wat yous mean bout everywhere yous look there is preg women and new born babies, i work in a shop an feels like every customer i serve is preg or is returning baby clothes that they got as pressies its so depressing, also a girl i work wif has jst announced she preg an she keeps like standin beside me rubbin her belly :growlmad: and tellin me her bac is sore :growlmad: an talkin out loud bout her preg symtoms :growlmad: sumtimes i feel like she doin it on purpose (i dnt realli get on wif her) cuz she knows of my 2 mc. it really gets me dwn wen she does it :cry:

congrats babyhopes10 on ur new job an house i moved in2 my new house a few months ago, a baby wud def make it a home. in my mind ive a nursery an all planned :crib: hehe


----------



## RedRose19

> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stew, can i come for tea
> well im just going to start and get everything ready before i pick rian up from school because he has got his thai boxing tonite so we wont be back till after 7 then its a mad rush to get him in the bath and do everything else. have you got anything planned for tonite

sure thing :hugs: im gonna start boiling the chicken in a min yummm my plan tonight is nothing as usual :( my oh and my friends are still studying so no going out or cinema till hes done.. its quite lonely atm but im hoping once the exams are over we will do more stuff together,



> oh i forgot to ask how are your babies, how many did she have

she had 10!! :D but only 3 survived little mits :( ive decided im giving away two.. im keeping the one in my avatar pic she is just the cutest thing ever.. she fell asleep on my lap today :cloud9: shes so cute they got so big so quick..



> hey everyone how we all today??
> 
> i know wat yous mean bout everywhere yous look there is preg women and new born babies, i work in a shop an feels like every customer i serve is preg or is returning baby clothes that they got as pressies its so depressing, also a girl i work wif has jst announced she preg an she keeps like standin beside me rubbin her belly and tellin me her bac is sore an talkin out loud bout her preg symtoms sumtimes i feel like she doin it on purpose (i dnt realli get on wif her) cuz she knows of my 2 mc. it really gets me dwn wen she does it
> 
> congrats babyhopes10 on ur new job an house i moved in2 my new house a few months ago, a baby wud def make it a home. in my mind ive a nursery an all planned hehe

hey hun thanks it feels to know im gonna have a new start.. new home to live and new job :D just one more life change and ill be happy lol
im sorry your work mate is being such a bitch :growlmad:
she should leave you alone thats so horrible of her! 

im actually feeling so odd.. along my lower tummy ive got such a pain.. like someone wiht a tiny knife and cut along it from one hip bone to the other.. its all achy and crampy.. im not sure if its af or something else.. im just resting incase ...


----------



## nevertogether

baby - stew sounds so yummy right now. wish i could join!


----------



## RedRose19

hehe well theres gonna be plenty left over :rofl: ill throw a stew party :D


----------



## naderz

lol u must b a gud cook, im not so much :shrug: me an oh hav an agreement he does the cooking and i do the cleaning. hehe


----------



## nevertogether

naderz - we do too! too bad DH is on deployment orders. now i have to do both. my poor dog never knows what's going on. he's like, are you taking me for a walk for take out? hmm..


----------



## naderz

oh gud,we arnt the only couple then  aww poor dog lol my dog runs after every car that goes past wen he out on a walk. its so annoying.


----------



## RedRose19

we take it in turns but i do most of the cooking and he does the washing which i hate and we both do the dishes. as im typing one of the baby hamsters is asleep on my lap.. she is so cute she is rolled up in my top fast asleep :D


----------



## BabiNo2

Are they dwarf hamsters? So cute!! I have 2 guinea pigs (both males so def no babies here lol) but they sit on my lap and cuddle in, they like to have their tummy rubbed and hair brushed. My wee boys!


----------



## naderz

aww how cute i had a hamster wen i was younger bt it was realli viscious an bit me loads i cudnt get it tame at all


----------



## naderz

is anybody taking any conception vitamins ??


----------



## nevertogether

i'm taking a lot of supplements and vitamins. i'm a walking experiment :)


----------



## H a

hey guys how are you all today?


----------



## RedRose19

im good thanks you?? im abit more positive today.. ive been having bad af cramps for than b4 for 2 days but nothing so im taking that as a good sign :D
and being really bloated makes me so uncomfortable.. do you get any of this H a??


----------



## H a

hey honey, i certainly do! bloated isn't the word feeling really crap at the moment haven't been sick but feel it especially at 10pm at night for some reason! eating ginger biscuits like mad as they help with sickness.

if nothing has showed up its a good sign hun - glad your feeling more positive!!


----------



## RedRose19

its actually really painful just under my belly button... :cry: like little pinching..:cry: i know i sound like a baby but its like when your so bloated and someone pokes you.. i dunno if that makes sense..

i know what you mean about the sickness its horrible i get mine when i wake... if i eat something sweet, if i dont eat for awhile and just b4 i go to bed...


----------



## H a

i understand hun, its normal honestly! im still eating well only thing i gone off so far is sweetener and tea! eek i love my tea.! :wacko:
just taking each day at a time seeing what it brings, covering another group tonight really not feeling up to it! just want to sleep x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks the pain comes and goes.. im trying to rest as much as possible just incase.. oh ladies ive got some cute pics of my baby hamster ill upload some.. she fell asleep on my lap yday and curled up in my top so cute


----------



## RedRose19

here is the pic of the hamster im keeping :happydance: shes so cute..
 



Attached Files:







100_0675.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









100_0676.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









100_0687.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## H a

wow how cute!!!!! keep resting babyhopes x


----------



## RedRose19

:-k i dunno what to call her


----------



## cla

I'm glad everybody is ok. That hamster is soooooooo cute. I'm on cycle day 11 and my cervix is really high and wet, what ever that means. 
Babyhopes that's great news you are felling possitive the way things are going I will be here on my own


----------



## Lishi

Hi all. Haven't been here for awhile. Cute bundle of fluff Babyhopes.

Feeling really crappy today. On CD 45. Don't know what's going on! My cycles seem to be getting longer every month. Was really hoping this month would be the one, but I just don't know anymore. Bloated, sore bbs, feeling icky and started getting pains on my right side last night. Tested this morn, but was BFN. :(


----------



## cla

Lishi u aren't out until the witch shows her face so. Do you know why your cycles are going longer


----------



## Lishi

I just wish she says away! I don't know why they are getting longer. If nothing has happened by next week I think I'll make an appoint with my doc


----------



## RedRose19

hi lishi like cla said your not out till af comes :)

how are you cla?? im over heating here :( but im getting a stretching like pain below my belly button its so sore so i bought a digital test for 2mor..i will use it in the morning .. im so nervous :sick:


----------



## cla

Good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## fluterby429

sorry I've been mia lately. gma is very ill and I had to fly out of town. Just wanted to update that AF got me right on time


----------



## Lishi

I know Babyhopes, but it's hard to stay optimistic. The waiting is killing me, one minute it feels like af is coming them the next I'm fine.

Hope you get the results with your test today. Holding thumbs!! Have you named the hamster yet?


----------



## cla

well babyhopes how have you got on. i really hope its good news:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

bfn for me this morning :cry: i truely give up


----------



## Lishi

Oh no, maybe it was a false or early to test. Don't give up yet. Going to the doc this afternoon to get a clear picture about what's going on


----------



## RedRose19

how is everyone :) ha hows the baby??
schnoodle and cla what cd are you ladies on now

:dust: for all the ladies on this cycle


----------



## cla

Hello everybody isn't the weather great . 
Well Im on cycle day 14 and I've had a strong line on my opk today which is great . Babyhopes how are u


----------



## RedRose19

im happier than i was when i got bfn but im feeling meh.. just want a bfp already! i really wanna get some opks but ebay only takes paypal grrr its so annoying lol
anyway thats my vent for the day lol

:happydance: yayy on the positive opk you def sud do alot of bd today :D


----------



## cla

I'm glad are feeling better Hun. I've just done another opk and the test line is stronger then the control line. I was wondering does this mean I'm back to a 28 cycle


----------



## RedRose19

most probably :) thats good news eh :happydance:


----------



## cla

That would be brill if my body as gone back to normal.I just hope we have done the deed enough, we have done everyday but my oh is feeling a bit sore lol. So if I have had a possitive when will I ov


----------



## naderz

hey ladies how all 2day?? ive been having sharp pains in my left side today and yesterday, shud i be worried?? :-/

babyhopes dnt worri your not out till af shows so never give up hope. an ur hamster is so so cute


----------



## RedRose19

im sure its ovulation pains.. it takes 2-4 days for the egg to go through the fallopian tubes so im sure all is ok :hugs: how are you otherwise?


----------



## naderz

thanks babyhopes10 :hugs: i fought mayb it cud be that, im ok, i hope we all get a sticky bean dis month :flower:

ive gained near 4 pound dis past two weeks :cry: and i fought i was eating healthy and keeping a balanced diet :blush: lol


----------



## RedRose19

aww hun dont talk to me about weight lol i feel ya pain... tho im gonna try concentrate on losing weight instead of ttc.. im hoping it will help me relax if you know what i mean..

there is a trying to lose weight while ttc journal in the journal part if your worried... but 4 pounds is really nothing hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

how are you all on this lovely day:flower:
babyhopes is there any sign of your af yet hun.
naderz good luck hun soz about the 4 pound.
h a and schnoodle where are you :shrug:


----------



## Lishi

Hi all how is everyone? Any news yet Babyhopes?


----------



## cla

i done a test this morning and the line was faint. i done yesterdays test at about 1:00 so i will do another in a bit


----------



## RedRose19

oooohh Fx crossed cla :)

no sign of af yet im testing next monday if no af by then


----------



## cla

hopefully we have done it fingers crossed. but im not putting my hopes on it, im not a very possitive person:nope:
where are you in your cycle now


----------



## RedRose19

im on cd 50!!! :wacko:


----------



## cla

how come your cycles are that long. where they like that before your mc`s??
do you feel you are pregnant???
well i have just done another opk and the line is really light now. so what does that mean. did i ov yesterday and am i still fertile?????? 
all these questions:dohh:


----------



## H a

hey guys how r u all?

how you all feeling? xx


----------



## H a

sorry not been on for a while had a few things going on.
had to go to the doctors today as has some discharge yesterday and the odd stomach cramp booked in to the hospital tomorrow morning for an early scan to check everything is ok! im so nervous not had much today though just cramps on and off :cry:


----------



## cla

oh hun i hope everything is ok. with my last pregnancy i was spotting, it wasnt blood it was more brown at 6 weeks and i had to go and have scan everything was ok that time. but they said i had a cyst but the cyst went on my 13week scan. how are you feeling


----------



## H a

im ok tired thats all blood pressure was fine and im not in any pain so thats good just worried sick! its reassuring to hear that some women do get it and still be fine


----------



## cla

have you still feeling sick?????? im sure everything will be ok.
hopefully you wont have to have an internal scan as you are over 6 weeks


----------



## H a

i had no sickness at all ive felt it but note actually been sick! yes glad i wont have to have that im sure it be fine the doctor said i look like im doing well as some women are doubled over if there was something really bad happening i feel ok just worried worked up and stressed eek! and im off work i never sit down and rest im finding it hard!

how you doing?


----------



## cla

i always felt sick but was never so i bet you will be ok. what time is it?
im alrite i got a possitive on an opk yesterday which is great. it was on cycle day 14 so i think i might have gone back to a 28day one again fingers crossed.
do you know how long after a possitive opk iam still fertile, i havent got a clue:dohh:


----------



## H a

hey hun i was told up to 3 days after your most pos opk test mine was on day 22 as my cycles were long so i would stick to the 3 days after to make sure glad your ok

im usually feeling sick at 10pm i just have a biscuit and go to bed!

anyway will let you know how it goes tomorrow xx


----------



## cla

Good luck


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, good luck for dmara H a im sure ull be fine, try not 2 stress although i kno is hard nt 2. 

im so confused my chart in fertility friend is telling me that i havent ovulated yet although its tellin me ive been fertile for the past 6 days.

and my ticker is tellin me im past ovulation. its all very strange. :-/ 

ill jst :sex: everyday an hope for the best.


----------



## cla

hows everybody today


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> hey everyone, good luck for dmara H a im sure ull be fine, try not 2 stress although i kno is hard nt 2.
> 
> im so confused my chart in fertility friend is telling me that i havent ovulated yet although its tellin me ive been fertile for the past 6 days.
> 
> and my ticker is tellin me im past ovulation. its all very strange. :-/
> 
> ill jst :sex: everyday an hope for the best.

just keep :sex::sex::sex::sex: just incase. good luck


----------



## RedRose19

im ok still in limbo.. no af.. gonna test next monday :dohh:

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

im alright i had my negative this morning om my opk so thats that for this month. i cant believe you havent had your af yet i hope it is good news.
i hope h a is ok:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

me too :hugs:

well im hoping the test is positive but meh i dunno, yayyy for the opk means your def in the 2ww now


----------



## cla

if its still neg are you going to go to the doctors?? i bet it is pissing you off that they are so long


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i prob will... ive got af cramps still ouch :(


----------



## cla

oh hun:hugs: i had a lots of af pains when i was pregnant with my son rian, they where that bad i had to go to bed.so it could be good news:hugs:
when do you start your new job.


----------



## H a

hi guys just a quick mote to let you know the early scan went well everything is okay im on strict doctors instructions to rest do nothing no lifting pushing anything at all, hope your all okay xx


----------



## naderz

thats great H a glad everyfing ok :hugs: take it easy


----------



## cla

oh h a iam soooooooooooooooo glad everything went well, i told you it would. what a great feeling it is to see the heartbeat and you know it is real:happydance::happydance:
babyhopes and scnoodle anysign of the witch.
naderz where are you in your cycle
wheres everybody gone dosent nobody want to talk:cry::cry:

well i went to the hospital yesterday for all of my results. it wasnt has bad as i thought it would be, my bloods where fine and the post mortom of the baby was ok to there was nothing to show why it happened:shrug: my doctor was lovely he said it was one of those things that happened:cry:
he said they will have to keep an eye on me from 8weeks in my next pregnancy or maybe earlyer and will have to have an early scan, one at 16weeks and then they will see how i get on. so lots of scans for me next time:happydance::happydance:
i wanted to go in the chapel to see the book with our babys name init but i couldnt, i think it was a bit to much for one day


----------



## naderz

hey all, no one been on for adges :shrug:

cla wat happened?? i totally missed wat happened you?? r u ok?

im about 7dpo i fink. i got new preg tests off d net they wer 2.99 for a pack of 5.:happydance: bargin www.earlypregnancytests.co.uk they dectect hcg as low as 10 so im gona test on sunday morning for a bit of fun to see wat it brings me i know its naughty but i cnt wait.


:dust: to everyone xxx :hugs:


----------



## cla

I lost my baby at 17weeks at the end of feb. My waters broke on the saturday night and I knew then that the baby had died. I had a scan the next day to confirm that there was no heart beat which was the worst day of our lifes. I had to have medical management and should have gone back in on Tuesday to have it, but I had the baby at 4 am Monday morning. The placenta didn't come away so I had to have a d&c . I think that's about it


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun thats so sad im sorry :cry: i hope your ok im glad they will look after you and lots more scans :happydance:

i took another test and it was bfn so i think its safe today im not pregnant.. so im gonna start drinking the raspberry leaf tea today and try bring on af.. after than im just gonna ntnp and just relax as much as possible (if thats possible while ttc :rofl:) 
hope everyone is well xx


----------



## naderz

aww cla im so sorri :cry: i hope ur ok.xxx :hugs:

everyfing will go right for ur nxt pregnancy :hugs: its good that they will be takin extra care for u and makin sure everyfing goes ok.

babyhopes im sorri, bt d witch hasnt arrived so is there a teeny tiny maybe?????

ntnp sumtimes i fink we shud do that, im goin insane ttc from the day af stops i cnt wait to ovulate and bd and then get testing :blush:


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok.
im sorry i thought i told you what happened with my last baby:dohh: 
soz babyhopes on another neg, i hope you are ok:hugs:
naderz how are you feeling, do you think you have done it this month:happydance:
schnoodle and h a where are you pair hiding:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## H a

hi guys sorry haven't been on for a while been off all week resting and doing as im told! cla im so sorry to hear what happened its good to know you will get extra support and scans this time good luck hun!
babyhopes can't believe no af yet i hope its good news for you keeping my fingers crossed for you all!
been really sick for last few days and still had some brown dc im not worried anymore as im told its normal and many women get this and can throughout pregnancy have had no stomach pains at all so just taking each day at a time, sickness has set in last 2 days so forgive me if im only on here every nown and again x


----------



## cla

im glad you are ok hun.:hugs:
when i started spotting it always seemed to be around the time my af came.
im really glad they have put your mind at ease, its great when you see the heartbeat and it makes it feel that you are pregnant and that somthing is in there lol:hugs: did they say if your days where right??


----------



## H a

thanks hun they said i was more 6-7 weeks not 7-8 weeks so im a little behid what i thought but thats ok everyhting is as it should be said it was 3mm makes me laugh really so small and boy is it making me sick! hope your ok how are you getting on?


----------



## cla

it may be tiny, but boy do they make you bad:wacko:
im ok a had another possitive opk this morning, but it was a different brand the the one i got a possitive on the 23rd:dohh: so i havent got a clue whitch one to go by, plus we havent :sex::sex: for the last two days so iam worried if we have missed it again:cry: i havent got a clue when af is going to come now:growlmad:


----------



## H a

i know what you mean, i got so confused with them i tried to stick to one make and keep to that one for 2 months i had a book and tried to work out a pattern with strenths and dates its helped i think really, i never knew when my af was i was so irregular i would try :sex: tonight you are positive up to 3 days after your first one so dont give up hope yet hun x


----------



## RedRose19

awwww hun sorry about the confusing opks :grr: i hate that lol
im sure its ok them spermies live for 3-5 days :hugs:

H a im so glad every thing went well :hugs:

no af yet. grrr im going insane lol.. well ive decided to try treat my pcos myself naturally through diet and exercise etc... so Fx it works its a strict diet which basically its cutting out all toxins and have more natural foods and drink water rather than caffine filled drinks or sugar.. also im taking soy which is meant to be great to regulate af :happydance: the site im using is great.. 
im feeling alot more positive.. also me and oh are gonna ntnp now :)


----------



## cla

im glad you are feeling more possitive babyhopes :hugs: you will get there in the end. 
tell be about opks i really want to SCRAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
i phoned my oh to tell him i had another possitive, so have a guess what we will be doing when he gets back :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex:.


----------



## RedRose19

i totally understand that feeling hun :hugs: its how i felt last cycle i got like 7 days of opks :wacko: was awful 
hope your feeling ok.. let it all out :hugs:


----------



## cla

why does it have to happen to use, why does our bobys do this to us:growlmad:
i have had some preg tests come from ebay today, the way things are going i will use them all this cycle if my af doesnt start:growlmad::growlmad:
are you looking forward to your new job??
have you moved in yet???


----------



## RedRose19

well im still waiting for my email back about my job with the details .. nothing yet which is worrying me abit :wacko:

about moving no.. we have the lease from aug 1st but we get to move in mid july if we want :happydance: were going to see the house again next wed after the other famiyl move out so we can make a list of things we need to get or do b4 we move in.. 
also today is davids last exam!! :happydance: were going to visit our family this weekend then monday i will start the packing lol


----------



## cla

i hope he as done well:happydance: you both need to celebrate witha drink tonight:happydance:
i have just looked at a thread in the 2ww about getting a reading on about when you are likely to get pregnant. i was wondering if to do it:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

oh you mean the jenny renny things?? i dunno.. i suppose its abit of fun.. but it would be upsetting if it wasnt right ..


----------



## cla

i was going to ask keith when he gets back to see if i should do one, but i would take it to heart and then i would be on a big downer. plus i could be a waste of £6.50:dohh: it just seems everybody as had good readings so i thought:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

me and my mom does tarot readings we could do you one for free if you'd like :flower:


----------



## cla

god that would be great, if you dont mind:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ok ill be at my moms house later if thats ok so ill post you the reading 2mor if thats ok


----------



## cla

yes that would be lovely thank you. do you need to know anything else about me. i didnt know you could do that:happydance:
have you done many??? how long as your mom been doing it for??
as she given you a reading???


----------



## cla

ive got to go now:growlmad:
i cant wait to see it thanks babyhopes:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

heya well i know you as a friend so can use our friendship to do the reading.. we have done readings and shes done plenty for me xx


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see it babyhopes


----------



## cla

:hugs:hows everybody on this rainy day:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. tired :( im about to have lunch then go walking ive lost 5lbs this week from an hour of walking every day.. it seems to work


----------



## cla

thats great hun, do you feel better for losing it


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i feel good that its working.. ive got really bad pains today :S like af is about to show.. i really hope it is so i can move onto next cycle :D


----------



## cla

i hope she is too hun, then you can try again:happydance:
did you get chance to do my reading:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

not yet my mom was working last night till 6 am :( she doesnt usually work fridays so she didnt get to bed till 8 this morning and shes just having her tea so.. once shes relaxed ill ask her :D


----------



## cla

Sorry for being cheeky.


----------



## RedRose19

no no not at all not cheeky at all :hugs: lol how are you feeling


----------



## cla

hows everybody today.
babyhopes the pic is sooooo cute:hugs:
as the witch showed her face yet


----------



## naderz

hey everyone havent been on in a while been workin all weekend :growlmad: 

im so confused, i got dipsticks off the internet that dectect mIu of 10 an i done 1 dis morning and it had 2 pink lines the control line was at the top and another pink line appeared near the bottom jst above the 'max' wer u dip the stick into ur urine so i dnt know if its a negative or possitive :dohh: its soo confusing. there is like a wee flap of paper that goes so far up the stick and the second pink line appeared under it. any one got any ideas??

babyhopes good job on the weight lose thats great.

cla and H a how you doing??

:hugs:


----------



## cla

hows everybody this morning:hugs:
babyhopes ant news on the af front???
h a hows the little bump:happydance:
naderz i use these but i havent got a clue hun:dohh: have you done another one. ive been doing them since 7dpo:dohh: i just have to pee on somthing
and guess what a bit fat neg, but i know it is to early.
if i was on a 28day cycle i should have been spooting by now, so maybe i did ov late i havent got a clue , they only way i will find out is when my af shows up.
for the last 3 nights i have been getting up in the night for a wee which i havent done for a long time and a few pains in my belly and thats about it


----------



## H a

hi guys im fine thanks just fighting off the sickness if i can! its a horrible feeling and comes on with out any notice eek mainly mornings living on crumpets and rich tea biscuits can't eat anything else yet. back at work now so getting tired.

how are all you lot anyway?


----------



## naderz

im not sure if af is gona show on d 3rd d 5th or 7th cuz d past few onths had been 28 days 30 days or 32 days soo annoying any way got sum first responce early to try on thursday morning, i hope its gud news havn a few good symtoms dis week vv sore boobs,and itchy nips,heartburn, an a few pinching pains in my lower stomach an lots of going to the loo.and soo tiered and headaches.ok rant over. lol


----------



## cla

tell me about it nerdz im in the same boat since the mc i have had 36 and 35day cycles. but when i had the possitive opk on the 23rd it would make me have a 28day one again:wacko: i just hope i have gone back to normal.
i have been having twinges last night in my ov area, so hopefully that is good news and i have no spotting yet which i get a week before my af.:happydance:
if i start to spot the weekend it looks like iam still on a 35day cycle:growlmad:

where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
babyhopes i missing you:shrug::shrug:

ha i hope you are taking it easy now you are back at work, soz about the:sick::sick::sick: when is your scan


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun sorry ive been so distant its just nothing has happened to me yet.. no af :cry: and im too scared to take angus castus just incase i am preggers.. but then again i know im prob not as i got a bfn on the 27th.. 

soon as af shows up im trying soy :happydance: which is meant to be like clomid :D i cant wait to see if it works..

Cla i did your cards ill pm you xx i really hope you get a bfp soon hun xxx

naderz your symptoms sound good :D

how are you H a


----------



## cla

oh hun im sorry you are feeling like this, i bet it is hard to go that long and to have a neg. it is pissing me off now and i havent gone as long as you hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

hun thanks for doing that for me, it really means alot:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
i just wish it would hurry up and happen this 2ww wait seems to be taking for ever. i think half the pressure is i want to be pregnant before my due date comes because it is going to kill to have got so far and have nothing:cry:


----------



## naderz

i everyone how u all 2day?? :shrug: i jst dne a preg dip strip and i fink i saw a 2nd line. v v v faint bt its like there is a shadow of a line bt im not gettin my hopes up jst yet i hav my first responce waiting for me in the morning so il take my answer from it. havent had any cramps like af that i usually get b4 she cums, ive jst like little twinges in my side and my lower ab which sound good i suppose.

tomorrow is my due date from my first mc and id love to get gud news,something to be happy for :mrgreen:

babyhopes i hope somthing happens for you soon so u know wer u stand.:hugs: 

ha glad ur all ok and baby too. :baby:

cla ur symtoms are lookin gud, the peeing in the night :happydance: gud sign. i hope its your month


----------



## H a

hi guys hope your all ok! naderz oh i hope you get the line tomorrow my first one was faint!!!! :happy: im just worn out exhausted im never like this i could :sleep: all day but thats a little hard at work! he he
sickness has worn off havent actually been :sick: for 2 days just feel it, i feel rough!

babyhopes how you doing hun? cla hope your okay!

keep us posted how your getting on xxx


----------



## cla

naderz well have you done the test?????????
h a you will start to feel better soon:hugs:
babyhopes i hope you are feeling ok hun, sending you loads of hugs:hugs:
well what can i say about me, im feeling crap, im still getting a few pains in the ov area and lower down. and i seem to be getting a very lite stitch when i walk which is odd:dohh: i dont know wheather i have started to spot today as there was only a tiny bit and it wasnt as brown as usally sorry tmi:blush:
i have done another test today and another big fat negggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
so i bet iam out this month:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww hun its early days yet :hugs: dont worry xx

still no af for me :cry: im never gonna get to try tis soy if af doesnt show.. if no af by next week im gonna test.. if bfn then ill presume im not preg and take plenty of angus castus :D


----------



## cla

oh hun i cant believe you still havent had your af.is this your longest cycle you have had????
have you heard about your job yet????


----------



## RedRose19

no my longest cycle has been 102 days long.. and my last two cycles were between 60 - 68 :wacko:


----------



## cla

oh my god. have you been to the doctors to see whats going on.


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i went to the doc twice since December and both times they tried to put me on bcp :wacko: i think i have pcos so im just gonna try the soy :D


----------



## cla

as if you want to go on that. cant they do anything else to help you.
hows your diet going


----------



## RedRose19

its going ok... hard when were on a budget cuz healthy food is more expensive :rofl:

how are you hun??


----------



## cla

im feeling sorry for myself:-({|=:-({|=
if i dont get a possitive what do i do next month. 
i got a possitive opk, ive cut my drinking down to only saturday night, one hot drink a day, lots of sex and trying to eat ok. so what could i do next month as ive done everything for this to happen


----------



## RedRose19

hun im sure you doing everything right it just can take a few months to get preg but thats 100% normal and healthy.. as frustrating as that sounds :hugs: but your only 10 dpo so dont worry xx


----------



## cla

as you said i should relax lol
ive just got to go with the flow and wait for my evil friend to show:dohh::dohh:


----------



## cla

well i have got to go. my hairdresser will be here in a bit and guess what shes 10weeks pregnant:dohh::dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun :hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, ok i done my first responce dis morning and i got a faint postive :happydance: i had to look and look again i was shocked. i wanted to carry it with me all day so i cud look at it. gona try another one on sat morning lol jst to be double sure :dohh:

babyhopes im was finkin bout u 2day :hugs: an maybe u ov very late dis month and it was too early for ur positive to show on d 27th ?? i hope u do get ur :BFP: dis cycle. fx for you nxt week wen u test.

cla i really hope you get ur :BFP: in d nxt few days, wen u testing?? :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

mega congrats hun :happydance:!!!!!!thanks hun.. im thinking this happened the last two cycles where i gave up by cd 40 and just kinda bd when we wanted.. but the last two cycles i was working and we bd maybe once a week.. but im not workin this cycle so we bd more often :blush: so could still be in with a chance but not holding my breath..i guess we will see :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## H a

wow congratulations!!!!!! yey! that brilliant really happy for you hun x


----------



## cla

Naderz that's great news iam so happy for you.
I think I might be out I checked my cervix and there was pinky cm so I'm not holding much hope. I had to go to bed last night early because I felt that bad. I got loads of veins on my boobs but I think my body is playing games with me. Oh had another neg this morning


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: cla :hugs: not out till af shows..


----------



## cla

i know :cry::cry:
the spotting as stopped again:growlmad: my cervix is all over the place it is up,middle then down. soft, hard then medium:growlmad::growlmad:
i have just checked it again and i had like the raw bit of the egg:growlmad::growlmad:. why do we put ourselfs through this.


----------



## RedRose19

i dont bother with cervix position etc cuz ive no idea what to look for and can never tell what anything is.. tbh :blush: i think my cervix goes to the left slightly :wacko: like curved which is so weird right?


----------



## cla

i dont know why i do it because it does my head in, one min it gets my hopes up the next im well pissed off:growlmad:


----------



## naderz

hey girls, thank u all so much, im really nervous though, because it was faint im finding it hard to believe, im testing again in the morning maybe after 2 tests ill believe it :happydance:

i hav high hopes for u babyhopes10 and cla :hugs: i wud be great if we wer bump buddies altogether. 

babyhopes i wud :sex: morning noon and night :blush: poor oh wud be wore out. wen your done put ur 2 feet on a bedside locker or chair,unit etc and lye flat on your back on the edge of the bed and push yourself up with your feet for few mins. i fink that wat worked for me :rofl: help all those :spermy: get down and get nesting.

h a wen did u first visit the doctor wen u found out? how many weeks?


----------



## H a

hi hun i went the tuesday after i found out i wanted to go straight away really.
its all exciting! x x x


----------



## cla

Well I think iam out this month, I have just got to wait for my best friend to show :growlmad:
don't forget naderz to show us the pic on Monday


----------



## RedRose19

aww hun your not out till af comes :hugs: am here if you need to talk xx


----------



## naderz

ohh dark bfp on sat :happydance: emm i not sure how to upload a photo on2 dis. il try and get it up.

cla ur not out till she cums, stay positive :hugs:

and babyhopes you to :hugs:

thanks H a i not sure wen to go, im off on friday so ill make my appointment for then. i guess the earlier the better.

im so nervous cuz of the 2 previous mc


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy hun :happydance:

cla you ok hun?? :hugs:

still no af!!!!!!!!!!! im going crazyyyyyy :cry:


----------



## naderz

r u gona test again babyhopes10 ?? :hugs:


----------



## cla

i hope everybody is ok.
im still spotting and its a bit more of a redish colour so hopefull af will show her face.
if she does then im back to a 28day cycle:happydance::happydance:
ive been an evil bitch to everybody this weekend i have really took it out on my oh.:nope:
next month im just going with the flow as i cant keep being like this:cry: i might still use opks i dont know yet.


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

sick of everything :cry: i feel so crap today.. :(

i just want af to come!!

how are you hun?? did af come.. i hope she didnt! xx


----------



## cla

i cant believe you still havent had your af. are you going to test again??????
still no af yet but i can spot for up to a week before my af comes which is bummer.
it seems to have slowed down at the moment :dohh: why are our bodies f****d up.


----------



## RedRose19

i feel like im being punished for something :dohh:

i bought this candle yday this guy was selling like spell candles and each colour had different things to help with different situations.. like the black one was to get rid of evil, depression etc.. red was for helping with passion etc well i bought a orange one which is meant to help with fertility.. i know its prob a load of crap but its nice to have something to relax with if you know what i mean...


----------



## cla

god i would have brought all the orange ones off him lol.:dohh:
did you hear anything of that job????


----------



## RedRose19

no nothing :( and im so stuck for money now its crazy :cry:i think thats why im so negative at the moment everything seems to be going wrong 

BUT... my friend texted me saying they were looking for care assistants at her place of work (which i am a qualified care assistant but couldnt find any jobs in it) so i said 100% id be interested.. but its like 40 mins away by bus.. which is a pain but worth it as the pay will be great.. also my oh's dad bought him a car :happydance: so i told oh id help him with the insurance and he will take me to work :)


----------



## cla

see things are looking good for you, the candles must be working:winkwink:
and youve got your own driver which is even better lol.
i hope you get the job, it will be one weight off your shoulders.


----------



## RedRose19

definitly i think maybe without the stress of worrying about money maybe it will also help ttc :shrug: 

how are you today?? if i see this guy again i will get you one hun? if you'd like


----------



## cla

im alot better then i was over the weekend. i had it in for everybody i didnt even speak to keith for a day which is stupid. i just seem to take it out on everybody because im not pregnant, it must be because i want it that bad.
i pissed him off that much he said he didnt want to try anymore because he cant cope with me being like this every month. so ive got to relax now other wise he will mean it, i will have to get around him next cycle:blush:
do you have a go at your oh, because it isnt working???
i would have loved a candle but keith doesnt like them:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i get upset and take it out on him tho he doesnt know its cuz of ttc i usually keep that to my self :(.. maybe we should take out our anger on this thread.. so you dont take it out on him if you know what i mean.. say how you feel on here i dont mind :hugs: 
well your meant to light the candle for one hour a day for 12 days.. i was thinking it would be great to use around ov and into the 2ww... could you just light it some time oh is out.. or while your in the bath/shower? have some you time :hugs: or if its cuz of the smell light it in the garden.. it says your meant relax in that hour and wish or ask for the wish you want :shrug: i might try it tonight :D


----------



## seatabugmama1

I would love a buddy .. I am 8 dpo and have a 8 year old a 5 year old boys and a daughter that passed away october 14th 09 five hours after birth.


----------



## RedRose19

hiya nice to meet you :flower: how are you?


----------



## naderz

hey girlz how u all doin 2day??


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling abit better now :D im gonna test 2mor god i feel so nervous lol

how are you?


----------



## naderz

r ya pet awww i hav everyfing crossed for ya, keep us updated:hugs:

ive been having a few cramps on and off 2day,researched it and dnt fink its anyfing to worry about.

lots of :dust: for ya babyhopes i hope its good news. light ur candle.

wat test ya using??


----------



## cla

well babyhopes whats the news, the way things are going i will be on my own:hugs:
naderz i had loads of pains with both pregnancies and alot of stitch. are they going to keep an eye on you, beccause of your last angels:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

your def not alone.. no baby for me :flower:

so im drugging my self up on angus castus!! haha and once af comes im usiing soy :D


----------



## cla

im sorry hun. are you ok:hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey girlz,aww im sorri babyhopes:hugs: you and cla will be nxt month :flower:

im a bit worried, this eveing before i left work i went to the loo and had a tiny bit of brown discharge wen i wiped. getting worried now thinking the worst is going to happen :cry: it hasnt happened since thought. ive appointment for the doc on fri do you fink i shud wait till then and ask wud they give me a early scan?? xx


----------



## H a

Hey hun i had that 3 weeks ago, i went to doctors had a scan and everything was fine!
if you have no pains with it, no back pain or shoulder pain and its brown not red you will be fine apparently its quite normal just your body changing thats all. keep us updated

hope you guys are all ok!


----------



## naderz

aww thanks H a, wel it hasnt happened today so far any jst twice yesterday bt only a tiny amount. im so paranoid bout it, i woke up did morning an my boobs wernt as sore as usual and i started to panic bt slowely they are gettin sore again. its on and off. xx hope everybody is ok xx :hugs:


----------



## cla

naderz if i was you i would phone and ask for an early scan just to put your mind at ease. they should understand that you are stressed because of your past. i had spotting as well at 6 weeks and they sent me for a scan. 
have you seen your midwife yet:hugs:


----------



## naderz

i havent even been to the doc yet so they dnt know im pregnant i cudnt get an appiontment untill friday afternoon grrr. bt definly on friday il be askin for a early scan. if ive any more brown stuff between nw and then ill ring them straight away. oh keeps saying dnt panic itl be ok so im tryin to relax.xx i thought it wud be crazy if i rang the doc an tld them wifout having been to see them first.


----------



## cla

couldnt you tell them your situation and get an early appointment, it will just put your mind at ease and you wont be so stressed.


----------



## naderz

cla said:


> couldnt you tell them your situation and get an early appointment, it will just put your mind at ease and you wont be so stressed.

yea i think i will, it dnt fink i cud last till friday. its so stressful. im tempted to phone in sick 2day at work. xx


----------



## cla

phone the doctors hun, you have been through enough they will understand .


----------



## naderz

thank u cla i dunno wer id be if i didn hav u girles at bnb :hugs:


----------



## cla

i have been through it and it was 3 days before christmas , mine started on the night and it felt like my world had feel apart. keith and my mom tried everything to calm me down but you always feel the worse, because this baby is all you want. i had a scan the next morning and to see the heartbeat was the best thing ever to see.
let me know what the doctors say:hugs:


----------



## cla

morning everybody how are you all doing.
naderz i hope the spotting as stopped and you got to go to the doctors:hugs:
babyhopes i hope the witch as come for you and i hope the candles are working:hugs:
h a how are you feeling, are you still sick:flower:


----------



## H a

hey cla im okay thanks not been sick for 2 days now its definitely going which is a relief!

how are you?


----------



## cla

im alright, i was wondering where everybody was i thought i was on my own.
ive brought somemore opks today getting ready for this month, im trying to see if there is anything else that could help me. i got my af dot on 28days so it looks like im back to normal so hopefully that will help.
im glad the sickness has eased off, have you got any cravings yet??


----------



## H a

thats good cla very positive! i used preseed which seemed to help me, and opks i kept them in a book as a record so i could work a pattern out and see them get darker, very sad i know but it seemed to help me.

cravings wise i only had one which was crispy chicken and fried rice, went to morrisons and got myself one!

so far i just feel flumpy boobs are getting huge and i had to undo my button on my trousers, just waiting for a date for my scan now - im so nervous about it all im paranoid 

anyway enough about me, im sure this month with be your month especially now you know you are back to 28 days, that will really help im still convinced in :sex: every other day we did we may have be knackered but i felt better knowing i hadnt missed any chances no matter what the opks said x


----------



## cla

get some leggings they are the best when you have got a little bump they are so comftable thats all i wore as my jeans killed.
its great when you get big (.)(.) i loved it:happydance:


----------



## H a

i will do hun i already have big boobs not wanting them to grow much more else i be in double g's!! eek! take it easy hun x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. sorry ive not been in here much me and oh broke up on tuesday.. :cry: its awkward cuz were still living together, but were talking etc and working things out.. and even if we get back together which we might.. i dont think were gonna be ttc.. :(

:hugs: hope your all well xx


----------



## Tesharika

Awwwwwwww ((((Babyhopes10))) I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## H a

babyhopes im sorry hun, hope things work out for you hun x


----------



## cla

oh babyhopes i am so sorry hun. are you ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Looking for a TTC#1 Buddy, CD5 be great if i could find someone in the same age range I'm soon to be 29. :)


----------



## RedRose19

i think me and oh are patching things up.. but im so unhappy ladies.. i dont know what to do :cry: also i feel like im preg but tested bfn :wacko: so confused.. still no af...


----------



## honey08

babyhopes so sry to hear this, hope u n OH wrk it out, ttc is so stressful along with normal everyday streses :hugs: 

ive not posted in here much lately either :blush: im waiting for af to come cd28 or 2mro, and its defo coming cos we aint even:sex: at the right time this mths......he was 2tired :wacko:
all set for next mth tho :thumbup:
hope everyones ok x


----------



## cla

MrsHowley81 said:


> Looking for a TTC#1 Buddy, CD5 be great if i could find someone in the same age range I'm soon to be 29. :)

Hi I will be your buddy Hun I'm 29 in September


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> i think me and oh are patching things up.. but im so unhappy ladies.. i dont know what to do :cry: also i feel like im preg but tested bfn :wacko: so confused.. still no af...

I'm glad you are working things out Hun, no wounder you feel crap if your af still ain't come.


----------



## MrsHowley81

cla said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Looking for a TTC#1 Buddy, CD5 be great if i could find someone in the same age range I'm soon to be 29. :)
> 
> Hi I will be your buddy Hun I'm 29 in SeptemberClick to expand...

Thanks that will be great :)


----------



## cla

MrsHowley81 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Looking for a TTC#1 Buddy, CD5 be great if i could find someone in the same age range I'm soon to be 29. :)
> 
> Hi I will be your buddy Hun I'm 29 in SeptemberClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks that will be great :)Click to expand...

I've added you Hun. How long you been trying for


----------



## MrsHowley81

Well I have been off the pill for about 18 months but we started Actively trying since November!! What about you how long have you been trying? x


----------



## cla

This is our 3rd month since lossing my baby at 17weeks at the end of feb.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sorry to hear that, It must be a terrible time for you x


----------



## naderz

hey everyone sorri havent been on in a while for updates.

ok i got talking to the doc an she tld me the brown spotting was probly implantion an nothing to worry about. i only had 2 tiny episodes of d spotting on wed an nuffin since :happydance:
she booked me in for a scan on tuesday at the epc and then ive to go bk to her on thur so she can book me a midwife.

im so excited bt really nervous at the same time. im telling myself everything will be ok.

babyhopes im sorri hun i hope you get it sorted soon an bk on track, i cnt believe u havent had af yet she really is messing u around the bitch :hugs:

cla wat cycle day u on?? lots n lots of :sex: dis month and stick ur legs in the air for a while after :blush:

h a wen did ur sickness start? i woke up dis morning and felt soo sick bt concentrated so hard on nt getting sick.


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today:hugs:


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> hey everyone sorri havent been on in a while for updates.
> 
> ok i got talking to the doc an she tld me the brown spotting was probly implantion an nothing to worry about. i only had 2 tiny episodes of d spotting on wed an nuffin since :happydance:
> she booked me in for a scan on tuesday at the epc and then ive to go bk to her on thur so she can book me a midwife.
> 
> im so excited bt really nervous at the same time. im telling myself everything will be ok.
> 
> babyhopes im sorri hun i hope you get it sorted soon an bk on track, i cnt believe u havent had af yet she really is messing u around the bitch :hugs:
> 
> cla wat cycle day u on?? lots n lots of :sex: dis month and stick ur legs in the air for a while after :blush:
> 
> h a wen did ur sickness start? i woke up dis morning and felt soo sick bt concentrated so hard on nt getting sick.

im glad you are ok hun i was wondering where you was


----------



## naderz

i dont fink ill see much at my scan bt as long as i have sumfin in my uterus ill be happy and i hope she calls me bk in a week or so to see heart beat :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.... im about ready to scream lol.. no af yet :wacko: ive tried everything to make her come.. and nothing.. ive started to take THREE angus castus b4 bed because it worked last time but still nothing :( im starting to get cramps but it could be anything at this stage


----------



## naderz

aww hun still not. dam the witch. :hugs:


----------



## naderz

wat about you an oh ??


----------



## cla

naderz you will be fine at the scan i cant wait to hear about it:hugs:
bloody hell babyhopes you still havent had it yet, have you tried :sex: to get it going:dohh:


----------



## naderz

thank u cla, i hope so. ill be on reporting as soon as im home. i hope im not in the waiting room for adges. that makes me get butterflies and nausia.

im past my two milestones this pregnancy. yesterday i passed the first miscarriage stage and lst wednesday i passed the second miscarriage stage. thats a big thing for me in my mind it hepls me stay positive about this bub, that he or she is a super sticky bean.

hope yous all doing well :hugs:


----------



## cla

thats great you have gone further then your first 2 angels its a super sticky one:happydance::happydance: what time is your scan


----------



## naderz

its tomorrow at 3.15


----------



## cla

oh i cant wait to hear everything about it. just think you might have more then one in there:happydance::happydance:
does it mean you will have to have an internal scan, i was just over 6weeks when i went for mine and they said i might need one of those but they found the heart beat on a normal scan. so drink lots :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

me and oh havent bd in about a week and a half :dohh: and i doubt we will be any time soon were trying to work things through but i dunno.. i think maybe i should just call it a day.. :shrug:

but im contemplating having some raspberry leaf tea it works last cycle.. but it tastes so yuck lol

so glad your ok naderz.. i just seen your from ireland which part :D


----------



## cla

oh babyhopes is it that bad, do you think it isnt working because of all the stress you are under because of ttc, finding a job and your af not coming yet.
i really hope you can work things out:hugs::hugs:

i have noticed that to that you are both from ireland :happydance:


----------



## naderz

babyhopes im up in fermanagh :D ur in cork arnt u??

cla lol more than 2 i wudnt mind as long as them healthy and well :happydance:

prob will hav to be internal :blush: ill be drinkn lots of water. hope i dnt pee myself :rofl:

gotta go to work nw. ill b bk later xx


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all? babyhopes can't believe no af yet hope you get an answer soon!
cla how you doing?
naderz it will be an internal i had one at 6 week so bother with the drinking and was told to go to the loo as i had been drinking like mad and they didn't need it.
hope all goes well!


----------



## cla

things us ladys have to go though to have a baby, but its all worth it. they could have done anything to me as long as i saw a heartbeat:hugs:
have a good day hun


----------



## RedRose19

yeah from cork.. im sorry if i asked you b4 ive such a bad memory! lol

i was thinking of concentrating on fostering of something because in ireland as long as your over 18 and have some sort of income and home obviously then you can do it.. i dont think i could do it this year prob would need to be next year now.. but i really love the idea of doing it :thumbup: what you think?

H a, Cla naderz i think your all well :hugs:


----------



## cla

no babyhopes i think that is a brill idea:thumbup: helping a child that has had nothing and giving them lots of love you would be great:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i just want to be a mommy so much :cry: and i dont think thats gonna happen any time soon so.. fostering is the best i can do till then hehe..

also a close friend of mine found out me and oh are having problems, and hes made it very clear that he likes me and wants to take me out just as friends.. :wacko: but too scared.. plus i think its too soon.. i still have feelings for my oh.. but know its prob best i move on.. but still cant just.. sorry for going on ladies.. just need hugs i think

also hes way older than me 35.. so also not sure


----------



## cla

there is nothing wrong as going out as friends as long as he is paying:thumbup: and there is nothing wrong with an age gap as long as he treats you right. 
how long had you and your oh been togerther for??


----------



## RedRose19

we had been together 3 years 3 months.. we have been friends for 7


----------



## cla

so it a long time then and you have got a lot of history together.
me and keith neally split 2 years ago and im so glad we didnt he can be a pain half of the time but he is the love of my life and i wouldnt know what to do without him. i have been with him since i was 16, so we have been together for 13 years this october
does your oh want to work things out with you


----------



## RedRose19

yeah.. he always says he couldnt love anyone else etc etc but ya know hes prob just telling me what i wanna hear sort of thing... i think maybe i sud give it abit more time..


----------



## cla

whats it going to be like when you live together and you arent together if you know what i mean.


----------



## RedRose19

well thats what were doing right now.. its not bad.. we seem to be getting along :shock: doesnt feel awkward at all tho oh's convinced all is ok and we will go back to normal by friday


----------



## cla

oh hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. :hugs: either way were moving soon so im gonna start packing later :thumbup:


----------



## cla

at least it will take your mind off things


----------



## RedRose19

anyway how are you hun.. i really hope this is your cycle :D


----------



## cla

I'm alright I just keep on thinking if I can do anything different this month to help catch the little eggy.


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun :hugs: your body is prob just making sure its 100% ready if that makes sense.. so you have a healthy 9 months :D i cant wait to see your bfp!


----------



## cla

I can't wait either lol. Remember I'm relaxing this month lol that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## RedRose19

oooh of course :D im sure it will work.. :hugs:


----------



## cla

So remember when I am stressing you can have a go at me. I'm relaxing lol


----------



## H a

hope you are relaxing hun! it will happen im sure when your less stressed out about it, 
hope your okay x


----------



## RedRose19

ooooooh af pains today :happydance: lets hope its the begin of something


----------



## cla

I was wondering where you was hiding. Are you going to take pics of your bump so we can see it grow. 
Yes I'm taking the relaxing way this month, it won't last long I will be pulling my hair out in the 2ww. I've started using my opks yesterday and I have got a faint line today


----------



## cla

Yeahhhhh for af pains.


----------



## H a

Sorry i been quite bad with sickness so not been on much, im sure you will be fine just go with the flow take each day at a time and have some fun! great you got a faint line!! i would try and :sex: every other day

babyhopes strange to say but glad you have some kind of pain to show af may be on its way - god that sounded horrible to be glad you suffering but least if it comes you know where you are!

havent taken any pictures of bump yet but must do soon, told family at weekend as we had a party for my dads 50th and didnt want them wondering why she put on weight or not eating/looking rubbish, pale etc.
was nice to have it in the open. got scan on 13th july so quite a while yet- going to drive me mad!

plus im so off all my favourite foods really struggling what to eat everything tastes horrible!

keep us posted guys how your doing i will keep checking on you all x


----------



## cla

I bet they were over the moon for you, what a great 50th presant


----------



## naderz

hey everyone,nervous now only 18 hours to go :happydance:

ha wat did u see on ur scan at 6weeks?? il be 5 weeks and 5 days so not gettin my hopes up for seeing much, might be to tiny bt hopefully growing big and strong.

babyhopes i fink the fostering is a brill idea. ud be giving a child a loving home that has nothing at all and make that child so happy. an dnt worri u didnt already ask me wer i lived i jst knew wer u lived cuz i read it in a old post of yours.lol. also age means nothing my oh is 8 years older than me. bt dnt throw away wat u an oh hav jst yet,wait an see wat happens, it might jst be a wee tif.stress related posibly about money,babies and moving house. yous hav been through so much together and yous wer set for life. engaged,house an ttc :hugs: yous will hopefully make up unless u r really unhappy and he treating u badly-that wud be different. 

cla i hav everyfing crossed for ya dis cycle, i hope to see a :bfp: coming ur way.

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## H a

hi hun it was a little blob really but on the screen you can see the heart flashing which was great, hope all goes well hun x


----------



## cla

hows everybody today

good luck naderz i hope everything goes well:hugs:
babyhopes any sign of the witch:hugs:
h a i want to see your bump:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

no sign of af :growlmad: im scared now incase i am preggers.. because my first mc i didnt know i was preg because the hormones didnt filter into my urine enough to get a bfp... my stomach has gone so bloated and sore.. should i stop taking the angus castus just incase :(


----------



## cla

i dont know hun:wacko:. oh my god do you think you are??. have you got anymore tests??


----------



## RedRose19

well before today i wouldnt said no.. but my stomach as gone so hard.. :wacko: i was 10 weeks when i tested and got bfn (i didnt know i was 10 weeks obviously) its just when i mc then they said i was 12 weeks.. so god knows..


----------



## cla

well if i was you i would get your bum down to a supermarket and get a test.
oh hun i hope you are , even if that means i will be on my own:cry:


----------



## RedRose19

i would be im totally FULL of the flu... sicky, sore head.. its only cuz im concentrating on the laptop that im not getting sick lol

awww hun :hugs: i know this cycle is YOURS!! bfp all the way im terrified.. because if i am.. ill prob be doing this alone :cry:


----------



## cla

you want be on your own. if you was having a baby:happydance:it would change things between you.
i want to know now:hissy::hissy:


----------



## RedRose19

me too lol.. im so nervous at the thought of it :shock:


----------



## cla

yes but then you would know why your af asnt come.
when are you going to do it:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno.. :wacko: end of the week maybe..

im waiting for my money to come through.. still nothing yet lol


----------



## cla

have you had any symtoms. 
have you checked your cervix to see thats going on up there:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

ive done that in the past and tbh ive no idea what im meant to be looking for :rofl:

sicky now and again
bathroom like every hour
headaches 
dizzy :shrug:


----------



## cla

they are good signs hun:happydance::happydance:
have you got loads of cm


----------



## RedRose19

sometimes yeah.. then other times very dry :blush:


----------



## cla

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh i getting excited now, roll on the end of the week:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

my oh is acting so odd.. he still wants us to be together.. yet when were together he acts like were not.. im so confused.. one min hes all lovely dovey the next hes not... i cleaned the whole house yday to you know get rid of some stress and he went and trashed it all :cry: am at my wits end


----------



## cla

I can see you, you look so young lol. 
You should put it straight to him and ask why he is being like that and tell him you don't want no shit off him. As for the mess I can't help you there I've got 2 of them lol


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, only gettin on now to post my inlaws wer round for a visit.

ok so went for my scan :happydance: and we saw the gestational sack and a yolk sack so all looks really good :happydance: i was so nervous wen i was going in but the nurse was really nice and id to hold bac my tears of joy wen it came up on the screen. i got a wee pic an all. cnt stop lookin at it. hehe im going bac nxt tue again for another scan. the sack measured almost the same weeks and days so my dates are pretty good.give or take a day or to.

babyhopes is there a possible :bfp: on d way?? ohh im excited for u. hope u an oh r ok.

cla this cycle will be yours an we'l all hav bumps :happydance:


----------



## cla

naderz i am over the moon for you, its a great feeling when you see somthing. it will be even better next week when you see the heart beat:happydance:
h a hope you are ok hun:hugs:
babyhopes any sign of your af or have you got some symtoms. how are you and your oh getting on:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

no sign of af.. :nope:

i feel sicky this morning.. well me and oh had a serious talk last night and we agreed its stupid to throw away 3 years just like that.. so were gonna work on it :thumbup:


----------



## cla

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: thats great news hun that you are working it out i am so happy for you. 
and still no sign of af what cycle day are you on now


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: like we are on away out of the woods yet but its better than nothing right :D
also.. i know ive been a depressed bitch the last year so that doesnt help, my oh says he understands tho and we both agree'd i should go see help for that, we are moving into a house share with some friends and we were meant to be sharing a room but decided we need our own space so gonna get a room each because when hes studying etc its better if hes got his own room if that makes sense.. also gonna put off ttc till we get things sorted

you know i dunno... ive lost count :rofl:

my last period was april 5th


----------



## cla

as long as you are working things out that is the main thing. its the hardest thing for a women to get though a mmc and it takes a lot out of us and we always seem to take it out of the one that is closest to us. and it doesnt help the situation that your af is all over the place:hugs:. 
hopefully you want have to ttc anymore because you might already have your little baby:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun you've been so much help recently cant thank enough :hugs: all you ladies are great :hugs:

yeah since last march ive been living with my heads in the clouds because i cant stand crying in front of people.. why i dunno :shrug: i cry alone but never with oh and tell him why im sad so i told him everything last night :thumbup: he said he'd be more sensitive to me.

how are you hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

im alright im need a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so bad but i want to do an opk so im holding it as long as i can:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

hun opks arent meant to be concentrated wee... lol so you dont have to wait 4 hours lol id say use the opk now.. i read the more watery the better we as its opposite for preg tests


----------



## cla

oh what a thick cow am i . im going before i pee myself:blush::blush:


----------



## RedRose19

tut no your not :hugs: you just want the best result :D
i think even tho were not ttc if af shows up which she could easily then im still try the soy to fix my cycles


----------



## cla

has your doctor said why your cycles are everywhere


----------



## RedRose19

no they just say the same things im young, stress, ive had a miscarriage all of which can affect odd cycles.. i know in my heart that its pcos tho..
i mean most of my family have had to get a hesterectomy (sp?) because of pcos at young ages.. my mom is now saying she'll prob have to do the same :nope: seems to be affecting younger and younger so i know i want kids young just incase


----------



## cla

surley they can do somthing for you, its been how long since your mc and your body should have gone back to normal by now. 
cant they do tests to see if you have got pcos, you would think they would look into it because of your family background


----------



## RedRose19

yeah my cycles dont calm down by sept using the soy then im going to them

did you get a positive opk?


----------



## cla

theres a very faint line but it is darker the yesterdays:happydance: i might do another in abit because they say its better in the afternoon:wacko:
what does the soy do???


----------



## RedRose19

apprently it helps you to ovulate :D which in turn will make the cycle more regular..

:wohoo: for the lines getting dark get busy hun :winkwink:


----------



## cla

we do it everynight and then legs up for 30mins:blush: we cant do anything else


----------



## RedRose19

ooooh :winkwink: this is def your cycle hun!
i was always told that if you bd right b4 you go to bed/sleep then you could just roll over and go to sleep because staying lying down helps too so you dont have to have your legs up :haha:


----------



## cla

we arnt in bed we are down stairs:dohh:when we get 5 mins away from rian while he is on his game we get busy lol. 
i think thats why it isnt working because we dont do it in bed:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

could you not do it when rian is asleep in bed :shrug: 

lol or you could scare him away from the bedroom saying "do you mind were making you a brother or sister" :rofl:

joke obviously that wouldnt be nice.. or ill babysit :D haha


----------



## cla

he comes downstairs and my legs are in the air and he asks what im doing, and we say oh your moms back is hurting lol. plus my sons at an age where he knows to much. 
do you think it makes a difference:shrug:where we do it


----------



## RedRose19

no i doubt it.. but i guess it would be nicer for you to be relaxed and not worried you'll be spotted if that makes sense.. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say good luck to everyone and Im praying for you all to get those :bfp:
:friends:


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to say good luck to everyone and Im praying for you all to get those :bfp:
> :friends:

thanks very much :hugs:

are you ttc?


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to say good luck to everyone and Im praying for you all to get those :bfp:
> :friends:

hi hun thanks. are you joining us crazy ladies:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Yes Im TTC. And yes, I would love to join you ladies! I had two miscarriages in 1997. We have 4 kids but dealt with issues lately. We had two girls early on while on the pill! Then stopped everything but didnt get preggo for 7 years. I actually thought we just couldnt have anymore then surprise, my first son! That made us want another and found out we had a lpd after a few months. The only one we actually planned out, of course that's when there's problems. Had to take B-6 complex for a couple months and fixed that. Then used preseed with instead softcups and got preggo first time with #4. After having him i immediately had a LEEP procedure to remove precancerous cells from cervix found when i was preggo and have had short cycles with low progesterone since. I spot every month for a week before AF. Started taking B-6 complex again and helped a little. Ordered progesterone cream to see if that works for my luteal phase. 
We actually hadnt planned on TTC but a condom broke last month and with the thought that we could be preg again, but werent, we decided to try again before fertility goes out the window for sure. I have a very supportive loving husband but its good to have girlfriends since i dont talk to my mom much. Sorry such a long story, happy to be here though!
:hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm taking b 6 vitamins because I always spot a week before my af and it does my head in. But since the mc I have only been spotting 4 days before.


----------



## blessedmomma

I never spotted before AF til I had my LEEP done. I started taking B-100 complex but i had horrible headaches so i lowered it back to B-50. Started noticing I had severe PMS when I started spotting too. When I temped last month on advice from a friend I realized my temps drop dramatically when i spot. Hoping progesterone cream helps this month, should be in the mail today


----------



## cla

What do you do with the cream and how do you know you need it


----------



## blessedmomma

cla- im sorry to hear about your mc. its heartbreaking, the hardest thing i have ever went thru :cry:

do you happen to know if you can get preg with these spotting problems???
how long have you been taking b-6???


----------



## cla

I was spotting from cycle day 13 that month when I got caught but sadly I lost the baby at 17 weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

i figured i needed it when i saw my temps get really low around time i start spotting. since progesterone keeps lining building up and temps high i figured thats why i spot (lining breaking down) and temps drop. my sis in law mc a bunch til they put her on it... she is due in oct now. i havent started it yet but supposed to rub it in different parts of body twice a day from ovulation on and keep using it thru preg. if you stop it can make you mc. i ordered oasis serene prog cream. its the only one i found with exact amounts to use for getting and staying preg on their website. might be others, but none i found.


----------



## blessedmomma

i also think i have estrogen dominance. apparently estrogen keeps building making progesterone lower and lower. have done a lot of research about it, after PMSing for two weeks straight and going between crying, being so angry i wanted to throw things, unhappy, wanting to fight and smack someone, yelling all day, you name it. my emotions were on a roller coaster and changed 12 times a day. after the second month of that you better believe i wanted to know what was wrong! my poor poor DH


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes 17 weeks! Im so sorry! Did they ever give a reason why?


----------



## naderz

hey eveyone how we all today?? xxx :hugs:

got a doc appointment to book a midwife.

babyhopes u testing soon?? can u go to a family planning clinc and ask for a blood test??

cla did u know a mans sperm count is higher in the morning so try and slip in morning :sex: if u can lol


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:congratulations naderz!:happydance:


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all?


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> yikes 17 weeks! Im so sorry! Did they ever give a reason why?

i had the postmortom results back the other week and they siad there was nothing to show why it happened:cry:


----------



## cla

:devil::


naderz said:


> hey eveyone how we all today?? xxx :hugs:
> 
> got a doc appointment to book a midwife.
> 
> babyhopes u testing soon?? can u go to a family planning clinc and ask for a blood test??
> 
> cla did u know a mans sperm count is higher in the morning so try and slip in morning :sex: if u can lol

ohhhhhh he wanted to do it the other morning but he didnt want to wake me because incase i had a go at him .he said iam evil if he wakes me up lol


----------



## cla

hello preggie how are you and your bump:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

H a and naderz how are you both?? :hugs:
no im not testing today.. i woke to the worst craps ever! maybe af will show :shrug: i dunno at this stage i just wish my body would work properly :hissy:

me and oh talked abit more last night... and told him i didnt wanna break up and got abit emotional :blush: so i didnt get much sleep.. we bd for the first time in nearly two weeks :haha: maybe thats why the cramps ???

im sorry cla these things are just so unfair! sending you big big :hugs:


----------



## cla

see you have been bottling all up and when you talk about things you let it all out:hugs: are you glad you are giving it another go


----------



## H a

hi guys glad your giving it another go babyhopes, really pleased for you.
cla really sorry im sure things will work out soon im sure!
im ok didnt sleep a wink last night just uncomfortable and hayfever is driving me mad! going doctors monday to see if i can take anything else i look like i done 2 rounds in a boxing ring!


----------



## cla

h a you are in the wars, tell the truth you have been fighting:ninja::ninja:
all i can do is have sex and thats it , if it happens i will be over the moon if it doesnt this month ive got next month:dohh: thats what i keep telling my self:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

exactly hun it WILL happen its just a matter of time :D

im trying to get hold of social welfare.. been on hold for nearly 20 mins :cry:


----------



## cla

what for ??????????????????????????????


----------



## H a

yes cla you are right, my friend was trying for years was so hard on her after 3 mc's BUT she gave birth to a lovely baby girl Taylor 4 weeks ago, shows it will happen your body will only let you when you are ready. just keep :sex: as much as you can and you never know it may just be your month!

hayfever is terrible i suffered since i was 3 years old but now im preggas i cant take any tablets, drops anything until i seen a doctor so hoping and praying monday he will give me some relief. my eyes swell up so bad they shut i look rough!!


----------



## cla

thats what im thinking, its not that i can do anything else . we are :sex: everynight, legs up in the air so really its in natures hands.
so you hope it rains then then you will look normal :winkwink:
have you got a date for your scan yet


----------



## RedRose19

by social welfare i mean like the council of money over here lol.. i signed on 7 weeks ago!! and heard nothing from them since, its crazy!
so im going in guns blazing at this stage :gun: lol
i cant find any care assistant jobs anywhere :(


----------



## RedRose19

by social welfare i mean like the council of money over here lol.. i signed on 7 weeks ago!! and heard nothing from them since, its crazy!
so im going in guns blazing at this stage :gun: lol
i cant find any care assistant jobs anywhere :(


----------



## cla

so you have had no money for that long. did you tell them that you wanted to by a preg test:growlmad::growlmad:
i thought your friend was putting your name for that job


----------



## H a

at least you sound more relaxed about it all cla which is good, better than stressing too much which wont help - easier said than done hey!

scan date is july 13th i will be 14 weeks then i think its later because i had one at 6 weeks not sure but week after next im away for a week in york when im 12 weeks, time is flying by! really need a break to relax as work is busy and my two slimming classes are mad too! need to :sleep:


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> so you have had no money for that long. did you tell them that you wanted to by a preg test:growlmad::growlmad:
> i thought your friend was putting your name for that job

not heard anything back off them :cry:

ive applied for a few care assistant jobs and got bugger all in return not even emails to say sorry no, im at my wits end!! 
well ive been baby sitting here and there but ive made my money stretch this long but cant any longer :cry: its crazy..


----------



## naderz

hey girles. how we all :hugs:

gosh babyhopes u havent got ur money in 7weeks, grrrr thats not fair. ull hav a huge back date though wen it finally comes through. how do they expect u to live. id love to be a care assitant, there no jobs up my end either. im stuck in a shop full of bitches :growlmad: af pains hmmmmmm :shrug:

cla its good ur so relaxed about it, they always say that wen ur relaxed itl happen. so dnt stress and a :spermy: will catch u :happydance:


h a wen did ur midwife first get in contact with u? did she ring or post? my doc will be givin my midwife my parents adress and number :dohh: forgot to change to my details and parents dnt know our news yet.

ive a wedding on sat, dnt know wat my excuse for no drinkin will be :shrug: lol


----------



## RedRose19

yeah and when i finalllly got through they were like were still waiting for your proof of address i sent it them 2 days after i signed on.. and i just have no luck getting a job anywhere.. hope something happens soon


----------



## naderz

me too hun itl ease your stressing an take ur mind off things :hugs:

im so glad u an oh are doing ok :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Sorry your going thru so much grief babyhopes. wish i was there to give you a big hug:hugs:
Glad your relaxed about things we cant change in our own strength cla. my thoughts and prayers are with you!:winkwink:


----------



## H a

hey guys the doctor made my appointment im confused why they would contact you but suppose its different areas.


----------



## naderz

oh right yea mst be done differently different places, doctor tld me midwife wud get in contact wif me :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies your all so lovely and supportive.. well i went into the office after getting no where on the phone :grr: to find they lost my forms.. im so mad.. ive waited 7 weeks!! they could of wrote a letter saying thet didnt get it :gun:

hope your appts go ok ladies :hugs:


----------



## cla

:hugs:morning everybody:hugs:
babyhopes how come when you want money off them they lose the forms and never get back in touch, but when we have to give them money back theres letters and phone calls. ohhhhh they piss me off:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

exactly.. its annoying.. so am mega stressed out this week

how are you today :hugs:


----------



## cla

im alright, opks are playing tricks with me:growlmad: they seem to be getting lighter, i hope i havent ov already
any sign of af yet


----------



## RedRose19

im sure its ok if you have because you have been bd everyday :winkwink: theres no way that eggy is getting away lol


----------



## cla

i know, tell you the truth they arnt helping me. we are :sex: everyday . 
i couldnt ov just after my period could i


----------



## RedRose19

its possible.. but i dont trust opks anyway 

maybe your body is just getting ready to ovulate :hugs:


----------



## cla

where have you gone:shrug: 
i will keep on doing them for fun {somthing to wee on}, but i will just wait for my af. 
how are you and you oh:hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

MrsHowley81 said:


> Looking for a TTC#1 Buddy, CD5 be great if i could find someone in the same age range I'm soon to be 29. :)

Hi, I'm 27, ttc#1, and we're just about on the same CD. Let's be buddies! I'll add you to my friend and contact list. Happy :sex: and lots of :dust:!


----------



## RedRose19

where have i gone?? :wacko:

me and oh are better and i just got a voicemail about a new job as a care assistant.. omg how great would that be!!! im so nervous to call them back.. i feel sick


----------



## blessedmomma

Babyhopes- maybe thats a good sick! :thumbup:I knew something great was gonna unfold for you finally. Your in my prayers.

Cla- we are around the same day. Im cd 14 today. Maybe we will get our :bfp: together! I love to pee on em too even though i usually ov at the same time every month. I feel good seeing an opk get positive, like i accomplished something:happydance:

sticky vibes to all this month!:hugs:


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> where have i gone?? :wacko:
> 
> me and oh are better and i just got a voicemail about a new job as a care assistant.. omg how great would that be!!! im so nervous to call them back.. i feel sick

youve changed your pic:dohh:


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> Babyhopes- maybe thats a good sick! :thumbup:I knew something great was gonna unfold for you finally. Your in my prayers.
> 
> Cla- we are around the same day. Im cd 14 today. Maybe we will get our :bfp: together! I love to pee on em too even though i usually ov at the same time every month. I feel good seeing an opk get positive, like i accomplished something:happydance:
> 
> sticky vibes to all this month!:hugs:

hi hun, ive got a new buddy to moan with:happydance:it would be the best thing ever to get another bfp this month i would be on:cloud9:.
i had a line not a possitive on my opk on monday and tuesday then today nothing:growlmad: i hate the blood things. 
unless i did ov early, is it possible?????
have you got a poss yet???


----------



## cla

well babyhopes have you got the job


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> Babyhopes- maybe thats a good sick! :thumbup:I knew something great was gonna unfold for you finally. Your in my prayers.
> 
> Cla- we are around the same day. Im cd 14 today. Maybe we will get our :bfp: together! I love to pee on em too even though i usually ov at the same time every month. I feel good seeing an opk get positive, like i accomplished something:happydance:
> 
> sticky vibes to all this month!:hugs:

awww thanks very much hun :hugs: i really hope i get this job as it would mean alot of my problems would go :hugs:

how are you?


----------



## cla

wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllll what did they say


----------



## blessedmomma

for me neg on mon and tues. pos on wed and thurs, neg today. usually get my pos starting on cd 14 or 15 but this month was on 12 and 13. im glad i started testing early. maybe early from the b-6, dont know. was 2nd month that it happened that way.

hope you didnt miss that eggy[-o&lt;


----------



## cla

do you know if it is possible to ov after just after your af as finished:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

when they rang back they asked would i live in for 7 days then i get 7 days off.. so basically live with an elderly person for 7 days taking care of them, then 7 days off :D


----------



## cla

have you taken it. 
would you see your oh in the week you are at work????


----------



## blessedmomma

babyhopes- Im good at the moment. Rocking my baby to sleep and my three year old is taking a nap. my girls are down stairs eating lunch. my most quiet part of the day. Silence is precious with 4 kids, although i thoroughly enjoy their baby chatter too! i would say its my favorite part of the day, but i love it when my hubby gets home. 

so i saw what jobs you were looking at, do you have a degree in social services? i only ask cuz i have a bachelors degree in psychology and one in sociology. I used to be in the same field, its tough work. Funny i am a stay at home mom now! we might have a lot in common

:friends:


----------



## blessedmomma

there is jobs like that here too. good for a single person but might be stressful for a married couple or family. what does your husband think


----------



## blessedmomma

cla- i think you can ov at any time, some women even during their period. is your cycles pretty regular?


----------



## RedRose19

no i wont see oh most likely but ill be able to ring him and text and bring my laptop, so thats fine, but then i get a whole week of so i think its worth it esp since the pay is gonna be great,
i have a degree in social, and also human development with has abit of psychology in it and how humans develop in that sense :D i love it.. id love to go back some day but at the moment i need to save if i wanna go to uni anymore..
thanks ladies im just so stressed right now plus being so excited about tuesday i could burst.. i told them i was nervous as this would be my first time being a care assistant, she told me not to worry as they would give me a 2 day training to help my confidence im so happy.. 


awww sounds like you got chance to relaxed now :) i know what you mean about liking the quiet times as much as the fun.. i was the same when childminding


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> there is jobs like that here too. good for a single person but might be stressful for a married couple or family. what does your husband think

were only engaged at the moment but we have alot fo stress towards money and the lack of at the moment.. hes started a new job but dont get paid for another 3 weeks so me getting a job takes that stress away :thumbup: which means we will prob get on better as our stresses will be gone if that makes sense


----------



## cla

before my mc my cycle was every 28days. its took me 3 months to get back to a 28day cycle again. the baby i lost i concieved around the 10th day in my cycle???


----------



## blessedmomma

babyhopes- that makes perfect sense. im sure things will work out for good. i serve a mighty God and i asked Him to help you. My prayers never go unanswered, you should be expecting miracles coming your way! Peace and many blessings are yours for the taking i promise:hugs:

cla- im sure it could have happened, might even be late too. lately i have started having cm start day after af ends, which is weird for me. my cycles are 26 days usually. one month i didnt ovulate til cd16. My cycle was 30 days that time so i know it can be late. everyone says dont stress, which is easier said than done, but it really is best. 
when someone is stressed out it makes cortisol levels skyrocket which can make you not ovulate or even can make the egg too hard to penetrate. its a natural way for our body to keep us from becoming preg in highly stressful times. its our bodies way to stop chances of mc too. we just arent made to be stressed out all the time. praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :)very kind of you i really hope you get your bfp soon, and Cla you both deserve it so much :D

im so nervous about tuesday... im not sure what to expect tbh

sending you both lots and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## naderz

hey everyone

babyhopes im so happy for u, i really hope tuesday goes ok for u to :hugs: ull be in my thoughts. any sign of af yet hun??

cla and blessedmomma hope this is ur month.

xx


----------



## RedRose19

no af yet ladies.. :wacko: 

how is everyone?


----------



## blessedmomma

thanx naderz :friends:no af for me, but shouldnt be til end of month. 
im good babyhopes, how r u?


----------



## H a

hey guys how we doing?
just been to the doctors about my hay fever and they said i cant take anything :cry: i suffer really bad but they said there was a risk to the baby so i said i would suffer! things we do hey! on a good note they gave me an inhailer as my breathings been quite bad apparently normal though!
anyway babyhopes no af yet??
cla how you getting on?
blessedmadonna welcome - hope this is your month!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

omg noooo af still!!! :growlmad: im going crazy!
other than that im good thanks ive got 3 weeks till the blackpool meet so im trying to lose at least half a stone by then... so only 3 meals (healthy) and plenty of exercise :D heres hoping it works 

H a im really sorry about the hay fever and your such a good mommy to say no and you will have a lovely reward in another 29 weeks.. wow your pregnancy is going so fast!! :D

sending you lots of :dust: blessedmomma :hugs:

Cla how are you hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

i cant believe you still havent come on yet:dohh:
im alright, i had a good week end and it was even better with the sun. im still doing my opks but the lines arent getting as dark as a possitive:growlmad: so we are still bd just incase


----------



## RedRose19

awww well im sure you well and truely covered you have been bd every day so :thumbup: that eggy aint getting away :rofl:

i know im going out my mind.. last summer i had no af all summer.. maybe its the heat haha.. my body dont like it.. im off to town now.. boo hate going to town alone


----------



## H a

blimey babyhopes it must be frustrating for you though, keep positive it will happen eventually.

time is flying by! im 12 weeks next week when im on holiday - hayfever is so bad though will just have to put up with it.

cla just keep :sex: hun least you know all bases are covered, u must be worn out! he he x


----------



## cla

h a i was going to put that i cant believe that you are neally 12weeks it is going so fast for you. whens your scan?? what do you think you are having??

iam going to keep bd until my af is due, thats all i can do? my oh tried it on this morning but i was so tired i told him to get off:dohh: so i missed the little swimmers this morning lo


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> h a i was going to put that i cant believe that you are neally 12weeks it is going so fast for you. whens your scan?? what do you think you are having??
> 
> iam going to keep bd until my af is due, thats all i can do? my oh tried it on this morning *but i was so tired i told him to get off*:dohh: so i missed the little swimmers this morning lo

haha i always do this too :rofl:


----------



## cla

when i am a sleep you DONT wake me up otherwise iam evil lol.
i said we can do it tonight and he said no because he didnt have it this morning, i told him to piss off im STILL having it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

lol or my oh will wake up at like 3-5am and want it.. im like ermm no im asleep!! :rofl:
im evil too if tired lol.. thats why i put the hamsters into another room at night because there so noisey lol


----------



## cla

why do they think they can wake us up when they are awake, its just not on. but its ok when we get in the mood:winkwink:
i cant believe you didnt have a af last summer, its good if you werent ttc.
have you heard anything else about the job


----------



## RedRose19

thats the thing we decided to ttc last summer haha in june.. as we decided to try af didnt show again till sept :wacko:


----------



## cla

have you done another test again


----------



## RedRose19

nah whats the point lol.. i know im not preggy.. im tempted to take that soy to make af come but i know it could mess my cycles up at this stage.. its like soon as we decided to ttc my cycles went on strike.. they were every month b4 june last year :wacko:


----------



## cla

where do you get your avatar pics from:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

there just random pics ive found off google from the video i made for my angels :kiss: i made them a video 

its better than having my ugly mug as my avatar :rofl:


----------



## cla

dont be silly.
ive just deleted mine and i cant get another one on:growlmad: why did i mess:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

errmm if you click upload you can pick a pic from your computer thats what i do..


----------



## H a

hey guys they just dont get it do they hun! he he
least you know you have done all you can this month even if it is tiring.

scans not till 13th july i be 14 weeks then, no idea what im having and im not going to find out as i really want a surprise! so will just have to see.


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> hey guys they just dont get it do they hun! he he
> least you know you have done all you can this month even if it is tiring.
> 
> scans not till 13th july i be 14 weeks then, no idea what im having and im not going to find out as i really want a surprise! so will just have to see.

when i finally get preg :dohh: lol i wanna keep it a surprise too :thumbup: by the way your due a day b4 my birthday :happydance: maybe you'll have your baby on my birthday


----------



## cla

i wouldnt be able to wait i would want to know:happydance:
not long left now then for the scan, i cant wait to see the pics:happydance:


----------



## H a

yey! hopefully i still convinced it will be christmas day like my brother was which was early or new years eve! 

i think you don't get many surprises so why not just wait like they used to do before you could find out.

havent bought anything yet! been quite good still feels unreal at the moment going in shops just feel weird!


----------



## H a

my hubby wants to know he cant wait but i said no! he he


----------



## cla

i bet he wants a boy


----------



## H a

i bet, im really not bothered either way as long as its healthy


----------



## cla

you know what men are like, they want a boy so they can do manley things with them:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

:headspin:rofl. i really needed that this morning. i havent laughed that hard in a long time. you ladies are so funny. i hate being woke up too, hubby knows better.


----------



## cla

How come us ladies don't like being woke up


----------



## blessedmomma

not sure but i do know when i was pg my hubby tried to wake me up and i screamed at him.i think i had just fallen back to sleep from getting up to pee. when im late in pg i wake up a lot to pee and cant fall back to sleep. i think i looked for something to throw at him and he left the room. when i got up he had the kids all dressed and fed and had made me breakfast. LOL my hubby is so sweet, i dont deserve him!

i have a hard time sleeping when im pg anyways so it makes me grumpy... he has never tried again. says he learned his lesson. 

oh the joys of pg!
you ladies made me remember that today, i used to feel bad cuz he is such a good guy, its good to know im not the only one who likes their sleep!


----------



## cla

hows everybody doin today.
i had a good night sleep, my oh didnt try it on again lol . he knows better:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

haha :rofl:

well im ok.. feeling crappy as had my interview today and so sure they wont hire me.. :(


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, i feel like ive a huge hangover today lol going for my scan in a hour :happydance:

babyhopes stay positive, ill keep hoping for u :hugs:

cla i didnt hav such a gud sleep i keep twisting and turning :shrug:

xx hope everybody doing ok.


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: i hope all goes well today naderz :happydance:


----------



## naderz

thank u pet, it did :happydance: 

we saw bubs heartbeat, cnt believe how much he/she has grown an formed in a week. i near lept of the bed wen she said 'and there is the heartbeat' :happydance: i was so excited and so happy :yipee:


----------



## blessedmomma

how precious nadrez! 

hang in there babyhopes...if this isnt the job God would have for you, then He must have a better one around the corner


----------



## RedRose19

naderz said:


> thank u pet, it did :happydance:
> 
> we saw bubs heartbeat, cnt believe how much he/she has grown an formed in a week. i near lept of the bed wen she said 'and there is the heartbeat' :happydance: i was so excited and so happy :yipee:

:wohoo: im so happy for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## H a

thats great naderz i know that feeling i wanted to cry!
roll on the next scan hey!

hope everyone is okay x


----------



## cla

naderz iam so happy everything went well. its amazing when you see that little flicker on the screen:happydance:
babyhopes why dont you think you didnt get the job:hugs:
hows everybody else doing:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

because i was a nervous disaster :( oh well i suppose i just have to wait and see... i got a letter about another job i applied for asking me to fill out the forms and i will get an interview date :D


----------



## H a

being nervous dosn't mean you wont get it! great you got more forms to fill in for another one - good luck hun!

god its warm! not helping me keep awake at work is it!

how are you guys getting on?


----------



## cla

when did they say they would get back in touch with you???
how are you and your oh:hugs:


----------



## naderz

good luck with both jobs babyhopes hope u get 1 or both then u can chose which is best. :hugs:

thanks H a and cla i nearly did cry my eyes wer getting watery. hehe got my next scan nxt friday.


----------



## cla

are you pair going to put pics of your bumps on so we can see you bloom:hugs:


----------



## naderz

lol il try an upload wen i take sum pics.

i have an arched back and my belly sticks out anyway so i reckon ill hav a huge bump. sum people ask me am i preg and for once ill be able to say yes i am.lol my non pregnant belly cud pass for a 3 month bump anyway.lol


----------



## cla

when i found out i was pregnant it was like i dont have to breath in anymore which was great and i could eat anything i wanted lol.
did your oh go with you to your scan


----------



## H a

will take some pics and put them on when i get back off holiday x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies how is everyone :D im a happy bunny today as i got my social through finally :happydance: so pressure is off..


----------



## cla

where are you going nice


----------



## H a

brilliant babyhopes!

im off to york for a week on saturday can't wait for the break!!!


----------



## cla

somebodys in the money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cla

sorry i have just found the euro sign 


----------



## cla

h a i hope the weather will be nice, it will be nice a holiday for the 3 of you:happydance:


----------



## H a

Thanks I hope so too! been working my socks off and struggling with being tired so be nice just to relax, and now i have an excuse to go to betty's tea room for a cake off the trolly! happy days! he he

slimming consultant does eat cake - when needed he he


----------



## cla

you should know better then lol


----------



## H a

he he i know but ive lost 9lbs since i found out i was pregnant so class think im doing great! im the lowest weight i been in years so thats fine.
i plan to only put on 1 1/2 stone which is the norm then i have to prove myself after to my groups to get back down to what i am now! eek! pressure hey!
one cake wont hurt im sure x


----------



## cla

i want to be pregnant i really want to lose some weight:dohh: 
go on i think you might be allowed one:happydance:
how come you have lost that much ,have you lost your appatite


----------



## naderz

hope u hav a nice holiday H a. hope its nice and sunny.

i cnt stop eating these days i jst want everything. ill be huge. was finkin of starting swimming in a few weeks and maybe sum nice walks along the river in these summer days.

aww babyhopes so glad u got ur money. yahoo. finally. i bet its a weight off ur shoulders.

cla yep he has cum to all my appointments. im so glad to hav him there i dnt fink he wud wana miss them he wud feel jealous i got to see bub an he didnt. lol


----------



## naderz

whoo H a 9 ibs uve lost. is it ok to lose weight wen ur pregnant? ive quite chunky legs an a bit of a bingo wing :rofl: wud it be of if i toned them and jst let my belly get bigger?


----------



## RedRose19

yes ladies its defintly weight off my shoulders.. plus speaking of loosing weight ive got money to go to weight watchers next tuesday LOL me and oh got lost yday looking for lidl :rofl: we did a 3 hour walk it was horrible in the sun

well done on the weight loss H a :happydance: dont stress about your weight during pregnancy tho.. :flower: there is no norm tbh because some people carry more water than others if that makes sense..

im the same cla i want a baby so much but at the same time to lose weight.. lol dunno which i wanna do first or more.. prob a baby haha


----------



## naderz

wat does tbh mean?? :dohh: lol


----------



## cla

babyhopes any sign of your af


----------



## H a

hey guy thanks, im not trying to lose weight its the morning sickness and being off my food, only just getting an appetite back so it will soon go back on im sure.
being a slimming consultant i have to try and stick to it even when pregnant, slimming world is the only one where we work with the midwife and you can carry on going to group to keep your weight gain to a healthy one. 
i weigh in before my members come so i know how im doing just happens ive lost for last 4 weeks!

cla it will happen soon im sure you are doing everything you can just relax, plus the sickness is not the nest way to lose weight! he he and is horrible!


----------



## RedRose19

tbh = to be honest :flower:

no af :( tho maybe because this stress is over.. it might appear? :shrug:


----------



## cla

Hopefully when you have sorted everything out it will come


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im so hungry but dunno what to cook :rofl:


----------



## cla

Jacket potato , with cheese and beans mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RedRose19

mmmm jacket potatoe def sounds about right .. with butter a salt :thumbup: thanks off to eat now :rofl:


----------



## cla

I want one to now


----------



## RedRose19

:rofl: when i got down stairs i really couldnt be bothered so i settled for a lemon scone with lemon curd.. mmmm yummy


----------



## naderz

nice im having a cup of tea and a cream and jam thing yum an i also hav a kit kat chunky that is calling my name.


----------



## RedRose19

lol im having tea too... nothing better than a nice cup of tea lol..

do you watch the world cup ladies?? i cant believe france are out!! but so glad they are out :happydance: because they knocked out ireland by cheating!


----------



## cla

We have got it on but I'm not really bothered if they win or not. The amount they are paid every week they should score every 5 mins.
Did you enjoy your dinner


----------



## RedRose19

not had dinner yet.. i just had a scone hehe.. first time i ate all day :blush: bad habit that i know.. 
my oh isnt gonna be back till later about 6-7 ish so ill wait to have dinner with him 
did you have a jacket potatoe in the end? lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! hope your all having a great day. :hugs:
babyhopes thats great news, a weight off your shoulders.
hope pg is going well naderz.
h a i lost weight at the start of my pg also, all of them. but then got huge after i could eat and keep things down again.. i usually weigh about 120-130 pounds and get up to about 190 pounds with each pg! 
i give in a lot more to cake and goodies when pg though.
it was easy to lose when i had my girls, was a lot younger. lost weight by about a month after. takes about 9-12 months now! i dont work out as hard though and try to lose it as fast.


----------



## blessedmomma

what time is it right now there babyhopes? its only 10 am here


----------



## RedRose19

its now 4:20 pm :)


----------



## blessedmomma

wow, thats just crazy to me. i tried to test today. stupid stupid stupid!:dohh: what a waste of a test!
i am only 6dpo, what am i thinking? i get online at night and see some women get their positives extremely early so i think why not? and plan it for the morning. then actually get upset like well not this month, but its so early! i had to put things in perspective before i had a bad day. we tried a while last time and dont want to go thru that again


----------



## naderz

babyhopes10 said:


> lol im having tea too... nothing better than a nice cup of tea lol..
> 
> do you watch the world cup ladies?? i cant believe france are out!! but so glad they are out :happydance: because they knocked out ireland by cheating!

lol yes thats right babyhopes. my oh sat dwn to watch the footie at 3 and a lady came to the house to do a servey hehe he was ragin, i stayd out of the living room.

whooo a christmas advert jst came on there, the summer isnt even over.lol


----------



## RedRose19

omg!! are you serious.. they get earlier and earlier.. there was even a christmas movie on last night :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> lol im having tea too... nothing better than a nice cup of tea lol..
> 
> do you watch the world cup ladies?? i cant believe france are out!! but so glad they are out :happydance: because they knocked out ireland by cheating!
> 
> lol yes thats right babyhopes. my oh sat dwn to watch the footie at 3 and a lady came to the house to do a servey hehe he was ragin, i stayd out of the living room.
> 
> whooo a christmas advert jst came on there, the summer isnt even over.lolClick to expand...

how crazy!!!!!


----------



## naderz

it is. lol aww i was in tesco earlier an saw cute dummies that said i love dad and my dad is cool bt oh wudnt let me buy them.grrrr i cnt help looking at baby things even b4 i was preg.


----------



## H a

hey guys hope your all okay?

did someone mention christmas??? god i will be huge by then I need to enjoy the next few months as I bet it will soon be here!

blessedmodonna least i know its not just me losing weight early on, im trying to resist the cakes but sometimes you just think oh well i can get away with it now, different way of thinking hey!

naderz my mums already bought a blanket, and been to mamas and papas twice yesterday while on holiday!!! whats the bets she bought loads of things as theres 70% off!!! mad hey x


----------



## RedRose19

i love baby shopping so great.. i bet your mom cant help her self lol


----------



## cla

morning everybody


----------



## RedRose19

morning :hugs:

ladies.. ive had the worst night ever... i think im out of tears now


----------



## cla

why whats wrong:cry:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i just copy and pasted this as i didnt wanna write it out again

i wanted to leave oh last week, when things got bad but he begged me to just give our relationship another go.. so i believed him :cry: because he said he loved me..
so i left him sleep in my bed, and not even a week later he came out with a load of crap saying how he thinks ill be happier with someone else.. which is a load of bullsh*t so i said so and he said fine he would be happier alone.. he must of felt this last week.. and just lying to me.. so i feel so stupid for believing him.. 
he even tried to get in the same bed last night.. :grr:

i told him to feck off.. he looked like he regretted his words now this morning.. but he hurt me so badly.. he never used to be that kind of guy to just use someone for that.. :cry:
i should of followed my instincts and leave last week!


----------



## cla

oh hun why are men wankers:hugs: 
why as he said all that knowing he doesnt want to be with you, how can he do that to you. to tell you he loves you and then to say he will be better off on his own. 
are you ok hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## H a

hun im sorry! seems he's not being honest with you or himself. he needs to put you straight else its just not fair on you!


----------



## cla

h a are you today


----------



## RedRose19

well hes said it now.. he would be happier on his own.. so thats what he is gonna get.. to be on his own.. i want him to know how serious this is.. not just some game he can play with me by wanting me one min and not the next.. it doesnt work like that tut men!
i usually always kiss him before work.. all i said was bye his eyes filled with tears.. but what does he want me to do :shrug:

sorry i dont wanna make this thread turn sour because of my moaning lol

wish you ladies lived near me so we could all go for a coffee (orange juice to H a and Naderz lol )


----------



## H a

feel crap!!! been up all night with hay fever swollen eyes shut, sore throat and haven't slept a wink - been sick all morning too so not a good day!
sat at work feeling sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## H a

babyhopes you are very brave girl putting your foot down it will show him how serious the situation is which is good, the ball is in his court now. men are so stupid!!!


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> well hes said it now.. he would be happier on his own.. so thats what he is gonna get.. to be on his own.. i want him to know how serious this is.. not just some game he can play with me by wanting me one min and not the next.. it doesnt work like that tut men!
> i usually always kiss him before work.. all i said was bye his eyes filled with tears.. but what does he want me to do :shrug:
> 
> sorry i dont wanna make this thread turn sour because of my moaning lol
> 
> wish you ladies lived near me so we could all go for a coffee (orange juice to H a and Naderz lol )

dont be stupid you can talk about it all you want hun, thats what we are here for. we are here to share our highs and lows together. so moan away hun.
do you think he said that just because he had one on him, because you know what men are like:hugs:


----------



## cla

H a said:


> feel crap!!! been up all night with hay fever swollen eyes shut, sore throat and haven't slept a wink - been sick all morning too so not a good day!
> sat at work feeling sorry for myself :cry:

oh hun i feel so sorry for you. its horrible when you are in pain or need medication and you cant bloody have it. you should take a photo of yourself and keep it and when the little one comes you can tell them what they put you through because mommy couldnt have no tablets:hugs:


----------



## H a

he he thats a good idea i could put that one in the book! i am suffering now i know how much work the tablets do!
never mind just have to get on with it i suppose joys hey!

I agree babyhopes you need friends to talk too and this us!!!

:hug:


----------



## naderz

awww babyhopes r u ok? :hugs: its ok to moan we are all here for u. wel serves him right leaving dis morning crying now maybe he has a idea of how he has made u feel. cnt believe he said he wants to be on his own.grrrrrrr men. wat brought it on all of a sudden? i fought yous wer ok after d lst arguement? :hugs: xxxx

ohh H a sorry about ur hayfever,sounds awful.

how u cla?

i bet she has bought loads from mammas and pappas lol 70% off, thats great, might take a bus down myself.hehe although not sure if we hav it over here :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

i dont know we were getting on so well.. but hes just stressed all the time.. hes actually gonna kill me some day soon as i get rid of one stress in my life for example the money stress i was having.. he started moaning about something and the smile just left my face because i knew deep down hes always gonna be like this :cry: so i just left up stairs and then he said he was sorry id be happier with someone else.. and he would be happier on his own.. so his wish will come true.. if he does actually like being alone then it was meant to be if he misses me then maybe we will talk about it.. but im not sleeping in the same bed as him today.. he or i, i dont care can sleep on the couch


----------



## naderz

yea i wudnt let him sleep in my bed either, id leave him to stew and realise wats he dne an then wen he has thought about wat he said an has a explanation id wait for him 2 cum running back to me.

awh coffee and an orange juice wud be gud right now hun.

i hope yous get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## cla

That's it Hun you show him who the the boss is and don't take no shit offhim after he said that to you. 
I have done an opk this morning and it is nearly as dark as the control line . What the hell is going on . We haven't bd for two day because my oh pissed me off, bloody men


----------



## RedRose19

id get bd if i was you :happydance:


----------



## cla

I'm not talking to him. So it looks like I have got to suck up, god that's going to be hard work


----------



## naderz

cla send him a naughty txt :haha:


----------



## cla

I would but he as just come back from work, I will have to think of somthing. I will ask if he wants a cuppa lol


----------



## H a

id just put something sexy on a you wont have to say anything then! works most of the time he he 
I used to leave the opk test out somewhere he would see it he new if the line was strong it meant no early nights!


----------



## naderz

lol cla is offline now its not hard to guess wat she is doing. hehe :sex:


----------



## RedRose19

:rofl:


----------



## H a

he he thats funny! :lol:


----------



## naderz

im laughing away to myself my oh sitting across the room from me will think im nuts. 

i think im getting the cold :cry: i hate stuffy nose


----------



## cla

i bloody wish i was :sex::sex: hes got one of those stropes on him that you cant do anything right . i want to sceam at him:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## cla

god if i was off that long that session of :sex::sex: was bloody long lol
but insted i was doing my ebay:growlmad::growlmad: if i miss it because of him i will show him pmt this month:happydance:


----------



## H a

OH WHAT A MOODY BUGGAR HEY!!! never mind try again later tonight x


----------



## cla

Tell me about it . I have just checked my cm and it looks like that egg White stuff. I've been having pains all day so does that mean I have missed it


----------



## RedRose19

no id say your prob ov tonight or 2mor but spermies can live for up to 5 days so i think if you bd tonight you would be covered and even if not its ok


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry babyhopes, thats messed up. what a big green turd!:hugs:

cla put the smoothies on him and dont take no for an answer:happydance:


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today:hugs:


----------



## H a

CLA Id say you haven't missed it your fertile!!!! white cm pains for ovulation and strong opk!! get bedding hun!!!! pin him down and make those babies!!!! he he

thats the best time that i found with symptoms and signs and look at me preggas first time!

anyway hoep you are all ok x


----------



## cla

I got a possitive opk this morning. Bd here we come


----------



## H a

thats great hun go for it! and tell him to stop being miserable and have some fun!

I will be on holiday now for a week so I will speak to you all when i get back! :)

xx


----------



## cla

He is alright now, I got around him lol. 
Have a lovely time , I was going to say don't do anything I wouldnt do but you have already been naughty lol. Have a lovely time xxx


----------



## H a

he he thanks cla i will x


----------



## cla

I've just got another strong line on my opk. It's darker then the control line.so do you lovely ladies know how much longer I will be fertile for and when will ov happen.


----------



## blessedmomma

i think i usually ov the day after my first positive, i usually get two days of pos. but i think you can ov that same day or two days after. are you temping?


----------



## RedRose19

hey cla i think you count the first day your get a negative after a positive on a opk as 1 dpo... because you know for sure its gone negative so it must be 1 dpo

H a have a good time on holiday.. 

oooh 8 dpo now blessedmomma... sending you lots of :dust:

im just getting ready to go away to blackpool for a weekend im meeting up with a few bnb ladies of here it should be good fun two weeks today :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

babyhopes10 said:


> hey cla i think you count the first day your get a negative after a positive on a opk as 1 dpo... because you know for sure its gone negative so it must be 1 dpo
> 
> H a have a good time on holiday..
> 
> oooh 8 dpo now blessedmomma... sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> im just getting ready to go away to blackpool for a weekend im meeting up with a few bnb ladies of here it should be good fun two weeks today :thumbup:

i agree on the opk thing, thats how mine works. thanks for the :dust: i dont feel any different though. in a noirmal cycle i have sore bbs and crampy right now. maybe nothing is a good sign though, dunno

hope your doing ok with the boyfriend situation, and hope you have a great time!
and you too h a, and good luck with the pg!
and you too naderz! those babies are growing and growing:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

I bet you will have a great time, it will do you good to get away. How many is going all together


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure.. i think 20 :wacko: so there will be quite a few going :D

well i told oh i was leaving for good.. and again... he started crying saying he was sorry and please dont go :growlmad: this was at 5 ish o clock.. and we just talked till nearly 11.. i told him all the things which make me upset and how hes changing into a diff person.. i really confused about it all ladies i wish things would just either work out or not at all as its hard not knowing

did you get another positive today cla?


----------



## cla

How's everybody on this lovely sunny day. 
Babyhopes I hope you are ok and that you have sorted everything out.
I got another possitive opk this morning and I've done another this after noon and it's not that dark.


----------



## naderz

hey all, does that mean ur almost finished ovulating cla?

H a hope u hav a great holiday.

babyhopes i hope everyfing between u an oh is ok.


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on. I done another opk yesterday and it was still possitive so we will see what today's says


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry babyhopes. sucks to be in limbo like that. do you feel like this is all worth it? anything can be worked out if both of you are willing to try and your hearts are in it:hugs:.

i got an extremely faint :bfp: this morning!
took one yesterday and i thought i saw a line but hubby didnt so i took one today and we both see it.

gonna test the rest of this week as :witch:is supposed to be here thurs.

stick stick stick!


----------



## cla

Omg congrats Hun. This tread is like a good luck charm sombody is pregnant everymonth. I bet you are so happy . It didn't even take you that long you lucky so and so


----------



## naderz

blessedmomma said:


> so sorry babyhopes. sucks to be in limbo like that. do you feel like this is all worth it? anything can be worked out if both of you are willing to try and your hearts are in it:hugs:.
> 
> i got an extremely faint :bfp: this morning!
> took one yesterday and i thought i saw a line but hubby didnt so i took one today and we both see it.
> 
> gonna test the rest of this week as :witch:is supposed to be here thurs.
> 
> stick stick stick!

oh congrats hun thats fab yipeeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## cla

Babyhopes how are you getting on


----------



## RedRose19

hey cla.. im ok.. today is abit better.. 

also ive a job interview tomorrow again.. hopefully that goes well.. still no af :wacko:


----------



## cla

Have you sorted anything out with your oh???
Is the job interview the same one as last week


----------



## cla

How's everybody feeling today. 
Good luck babyhopes for today


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... sorry ive been abit distant ladies.. just been a hard few days, i feel so nervous this morning.. my interview is at 12 but ive no idea where it is.. so im gonna have to get a taxi and tell him the address i think

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

Don't forget we are all here for you Hun.
You will be ok and I bet you get the job.
How are you and your oh are you sorting things out or is that it


----------



## cla

Come on then how did you get on, I want to know xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun, it went very well actually :happydance: they were all so nice.. i felt so welcome not like the last place.. they even said it doesnt matter that i dont drive :happydance: 
i said id prefere not to live in and they said thats fine because there looking for part time right now :happydance:
i could not be happier right now!!


----------



## cla

Oh that's bloody fantastic news I'm really glad it went well. 
When did they say they would get back in touch with you


----------



## blessedmomma

good news babyhopes! hope you get this one, would be great to take some stress off you
how are you cla? tww started... will be praying for you


----------



## RedRose19

they said there was a training day on wednesday and could i go to it. i said yes of course.. so they said they would ring me 2mor and let me know, i got to get two more references tho... they said anyone as long as its not family :dohh:

how are you both ladies?


----------



## cla

I'm alright my opks have gone neg today. So it looks like it's in the spermies hands now


----------



## RedRose19

go :spermy: go 
:haha:

god its cold here today brrrr not used to it after so much sun... i got my corset today in ann summers for the black pool meet :happydance: am so excited now


----------



## cla

buying stuff from ann summers you dirty girl:haha::haha:


----------



## cla

hows everbody doing today on this not so sunny day:cry:


----------



## RedRose19

lol well ireland was crap weather yday so today its really sunny lol..

im ok just about to go to the town center.. wish you lived closer so we could go for coffee of something :cry:

yeah ann summers have a 75% off :winkwink:


----------



## cla

i know tell me about it, i could do with a coffee:wacko:
ann summers have got 75% off i bet they have got loads of nice stuff in there.
its just rained here but the sun as come out now, i bet the rain is coming over to you now:thumbup:
are you alright i bet you cant wait till tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

why whats happening 2mor.. :dohh:

yeah the rain is prob coming here can never trust the irish weather :rofl: 
what you up to today?


----------



## cla

i thought you could go for that training day:dohh:
i have been helping my mom, well trying to help do her garden and thats about it.
anysign of your af yet


----------



## RedRose19

yeah.. if they accept me lol.. im still waiting for a phone call :haha: i hope they do..
no af.. but got lots cramps today so hopefully soon :happydance:


----------



## cla

i checked up there:blush:and there was pinkish cm so i bet iam out:growlmad:

i hope your af is coming:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hun it could be implantation :happydance:


----------



## cla

this early:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

you could be 4-6 dpo because you might of ovulated soon as you got your positive opk :shrug: think positive :D


----------



## cla

really, i have been having a couple of twinges as well. but i bet it was because i was hungry lol.
lf i have the same cycle as i did last month i should be spotting by friday and af monday


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 
cla- i had spotting at 6 and 7 dpo and felt twinges about 5 and 6 dpo and still got my pos. getting darker everyday. i didnt record it but also had single spots of blood a couple times on different days after that too. its not uncommon in 1st tri cuz the cervix is really soft from hormones. just learned that.

i usually spot up to a week before af but started progesterone cream after ov and very little except what i think was implantation.

with my first son i thought i had a short period for 3 days and they said it was implantation bleeding. he was further along than what i thought cuz of that. it was lighter but still heavy enough to think it was a period


----------



## cla

Thanks for that Hun. It really felt like my af was coming early this afternoon. It really does my head in with this spotting


----------



## RedRose19

how are you now hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm alright there is still somthing there, I'm just waiting for the witch to show next week


----------



## RedRose19

im sure she will stay away :hug:


----------



## cla

Remember iam not stressing about it lol. I'm still trying to relax it's not my af so I still have got a little be of hope.


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, how we doing? cla fingers an toes crossed for ya hun a bfp comes ur way.

awh babyhopes i hope dis job goes well for u, its looking good for u already.

tmi girls im so sorry bt wen i wipe i get like a creamy browny stuff on the tissue, almost like a beige colour, does it sound ok?? its happened bout 3 times in a few weeks??

happy and healthy 9months blessedmomma.

xx :hugs:


----------



## cla

I had that. But all I can say is if you are worried phone your midwife. Have you got another scan


----------



## cla

Plus I always used to spot when my af was due


----------



## naderz

yea got another scan on friday with the epc, midwife hasnt got in contact with me yet.


----------



## cla

When I had my scan she said as long as you don't bleed and have any pain then not to worry. Are you still feeling sick??
I can't believe your mw hasn't got in touch yet to sort all your forms out


----------



## naderz

yea i dnt fink they do over here till about 10 weeks. wat do u do at ur first midwife app? yea got nausia an all other symtoms.


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> yea i dnt fink they do over here till about 10 weeks. wat do u do at ur first midwife app? yea got nausia an all other symtoms.

ok naderz thanks and tmi coming... sometimes when i strain a lil from being constipated i get that too. never happened before this pg. like cla said i wouldnt be concerned unless bleeding heavy or cramping bad:hugs:


----------



## naderz

thank u girls for ur reasureance. it might only like happenen once a day once a week so i m sure its nothing.


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> yea i dnt fink they do over here till about 10 weeks. wat do u do at ur first midwife app? yea got nausia an all other symtoms.

i went at 5weeks and she gave me all my books and booked be in for my 12weeks scan, she also gave me my forms for my blood tests. and then i saw here at 8weeks to sort all my details out. and thats it.


----------



## cla

hows everybody today.


----------



## RedRose19

feel like crap.. i got a letter saying i didnt get the job :cry:


----------



## cla

oh hun at least you tried:hugs: have you applyed for anyothers??
i hate it when they get your hopes, why cant they just say that you arent suitable


----------



## RedRose19

i just feel like a failure at bloody everything! i cant get pregnant, if i do i cant stay preg, i cant keep our relationship happy and now this :hissy: i know im being woe is me but i just cant help feeling so down today
yeah i applied for a good few others i only got 3 job offers i job i gotta fill out all this stuff for it and give them aload of documents like a health screen, vaccination proof etc etc so that will take awhile to get together but it might be worth it lol


----------



## cla

you shouldnt be feeling like that hun. you will get a job its there stupid fault they didnt give you the job so stuff them:hugs:
for the relationship there are 2 people involved in that so its not all your fault.
AND as for getting pregnant and staying pregnant you shouldnt think like that, it is not your fault its not in our hands what happens.:hugs:
one more thing YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE YOU ARE A LOVELY PERSON AND THINGS WILL WORK THERE SELF OUT IT MIGHT TAKE TIME BUT YOU WILL GET THERE:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: AND SOMEMORE:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :cry: it means alot my oh does even seem to care.. 


anyway how are you today hun?


----------



## cla

have you pair sorted things out or are you calling it a day????
im alright ive just ordered some more opks ready for next month. im just nackered i dont seem to have catched up on my sleep:growlmad: last friday morning at 4.30am , i will put the am again. a young kid was drunk out of his face and he was breaking our neigbours fencing up, my oh shouted out the window asking what he was doing with a couple of swear words in with it. and he told my oh to come down so he could hit him. YOU NEVER say somthing like that to keith, so he gets dressed and goes down as soon as he sees him he goes are you alright mate:dohh:
i could have bloody slapped him one waking me up as i have said you dont wake me up:growlmad: then the police have come wanting a statement!!!
otherwise im fine just need an extra hour or two in bed.


----------



## RedRose19

well i told my oh its over last week.. and he cried as per usual saying please not to go and try work things out so im staying.. and every day i regret it abit more.. or maybe things will get better its just hard couple of weeks?? i know we got alot of money problems and if i could just get a job maybe the pressure would be off..
but i just can handle stress all that well... since i was young any stressful situation made me have a bad stomach and id end up with stomach ulcers :wacko: im still the same now.. silly i know but its just how my body deals with stress..

i totally can empathise with the no sleep as the past few days its been too warm and the hamsters have been keeping me awake.. so.. i slept with no blanket last night and took the hamsters wheel out at night :blush: mean i know but i just needed a good night sleep for once.. and last night was lovely for once..

i hope you got back to sleep ok :hugs: its scary to be woken up by drunkens i think..


----------



## cla

oh hun:hugs: i would just take day by day with your oh. its amazing how much trouble can cause between you and your oh.
you are an evil mommy taking the wheel off them:thumbup: i used to do it as well and i used to put them in another room because they done my head in:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

lol i know mean of me but i needed sleep lol, yeah i put them into the spare room at night but still can hear the wheels so i took them off :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear about the job babyhopes. i completely agree with cla. relationship is two people its not on your shoulders alone to make it work.

hang in there ladies!:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

so funny about the hamsters! lol lol lol! when i had my first baby we had a couple birds that would chirp all night. someone said to cover their cage so we did but didnt help...
it would piss me off so bad getting to sleep finally and then getting woke up by their noisy butts, they were already in the other room. 

finally one night i got my daughter to sleep and they chirped and woke her up, i was so sleep deprived i went in and shook their cage til they fell off thier pirch! i felt horrible but got some sleep, it was worth it!:thumbup:


----------



## cla

hows everybody today:hugs:
well ive started to spot more today, which was the same time as last month:growlmad:
im not in a good mood today me and my oh had a huge fight last night. which resulted in us not sleeping in the same bed:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

dang it cla- thats crazy

have you tried progesterone cream for the spotting?


----------



## cla

no i havent is it anygood???
where do you get it from????


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun im sorry about the spotting.. i hope your ok :hugs:

hows everyone??
i got no af yet... im scared why isnt she here by now.. its like my body thinks its preg or something.. maybe its all in my head but sometimes i think ive got symptoms.. isnt that great.. like my stomach (im not skinny) but my stomach seems rock hard and i always seem bloated :wacko:i dont wanna waste more money on a test.. but i keep getting bouts of sickness too and cramping but no af :wacko:


----------



## cla

yeah im alright theres next month:thumbup:
why dont you buy a cheep test just to put your mind at ease:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i might do... its prob just all in my head..


----------



## blessedmomma

https://www.oasisserene.com/faqs/

cla-i use oasis serene progesterone cream off the internet. researched it a bunch. its natural and safe and tells you how to use it to get preg. even safe if you dont. i use it twice a day and will until i deliver even though you can taper off after the first tri. it will make the baby calmer if you use it the whole time. #5 needs to be calm! cant hurt, would be worth a try. i also take a b-6 complex vitamin

babyhopes maybe you are preg! there is a show, i didnt know i was pregnant, and those women take pg tests that are neg all the time throughout their whole preg!


----------



## RedRose19

:shock:

yeah my first pregnancy i didnt get a positive test either.. but thought it was a once off as i got a positive with my second pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## cla

Do you think that helped you concieve???


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Do you think that helped you concieve???

i absolutely think it helped. my dr said my spotting, that lasted sometimes a week before my af, was progesterone dropping and the lining of my uterus was shedding really early. not enough to bring on my period but enough to make it not be able to implant and stick. the lining has to be thick enough. i didnt want to take progesterone from her though, its not natural so even though it can keep you preg it has a small chance of hurting the baby. not a chance im willing to take.

even though i never had problems with progesterone with my other pregnancies it is a hormone that can be effected by many things, like age, previous preg changing hormones, miscarriages, bad diet, weight, etc.

how long have you had spotting before af? years or what? and when you start spotting do you start getting pms? if thats whats wrong it could get worse and worse til its corrected with a supplement, and you wont be able to get preg or will miscarry with low progest


----------



## cla

Knave been like this since I was on the pill so I stopped 2 years ago and it didn't change anything. I used to spot anything from 7-9 before my af but since my mc it has gone done to 3 days. 
I asked my doctor and he said it was nothing to worry about


----------



## blessedmomma

the pill can mess up your hormones too! are you taking any b-6 complex? that was enough for me last time to get pregnant


----------



## cla

Knave been like this since I was on the pill so I stopped 2 years ago and it didn't change anything. I used to spot anything from 7-9 before my af but since my mc it has gone done to 3 days. 
I asked my doctor and he said it was nothing to worry about


----------



## blessedmomma

the pill makes your body deficient in b-6 vitamin which lowers progesterone. estrogen starts to dominate and makes progesterone drop low every month. it wont go back to normal til its fixed. sometimes just b-6 in a complex vitamin will fix it and raise progesterone back to normal but it might take a few months. need b-6 with other vitamins or it will make you deficient in the other b vitamins as well. dont want to get preg being deficient in b-12, it helps prevent miscarriage, or folic acid, helps prevent neural tube defects. a b-50 or b-100 complex is best.

if you dont want to wait and see if b vitamins raise progesterone you can supplement with progesterone cream and its immediate!

i used b complex for a few months to get preg with my last son, didnt want to wait around this time. first month using cream got preg


----------



## blessedmomma

if you decide to take b-6 and wait it out just member to take it with equal amounts of other b vitamins. thats why the b-50 or b-100 is best. they are already put together in equal amounts. 

some women get headaches on these vitamins. i did good on b-50 but b-100 gave me headaches. some women the b-50 does nothing for them and they have to take b-100 to increase progesterone. i used b-50 last month and had only a few days spotting instead of 7. didnt want to wait another month and see if it was better so i used the cream this time and got preg.

hope this helps!


----------



## naderz

hey girls how r we all??? i feel like i havent been on in adges. i seem to be working all the time bt now my hours hav been cut which isnt so good as oh has been out of a job since feb. babyhopes i hear ur stress about money worries.

scan 2mara at 11. nervous.

i wish the midwife wud get in touch with me soon.

:hugs: to everyone. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

oh hun your scan will go great try not to stress too much! :hugs:


----------



## naderz

thank u-im trying. earlier i started to panic cuz i hadnt been to the loo in 4 hours and i was like panicking about that cuz usually im peeing like every hour. im so paranoid im driving myself insane and i feel so emontional the slighest thing jst sets me off.

how r u blessedmomma?? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- pregnancy hormones, gotta love em! poor thang my thoughts and prayers r with ya:hugs:

im doing good, no real symptoms yet except strong smells every now and then and swollen boobs. dh isnt complaining thou lol! its silly but i want to start symptoms, just a good sign ya know. im sure a week after they start i will b ready for them to go:dohh:


----------



## naderz

lol im the same im like yesss bring on the morning sickness then il feel better, bt wen it cums il prob be wishing it 2 go away. i think the more symtoms the better makes u feel more positive.

havent been sick yet bt keep getting the feeling of almost getting sick coming in flashes.


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah me too.... sicky feeling every now and then.. had morning sickness every day of my last pg, couldnt wait to b done. now cant wait to have it again. something wrong with that! when are u due?


----------



## cla

hows everybody today:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ok thanks.. oh was a totally a different person yday... happy and his usual self :shock: it was so so weird but it was so nice.. even when i got mad at him and we argued.. he didnt shout he stayed in a good mood :wacko:
maybe because we have a few less stresses 
but also as my oh is int college hes working for the college during the summer as work experience but also he gets paid.. but they told him next summer if we wants he can do it in california which i was totally annoyed at because i wouldnt see him for 12 weeks!! i know it would be for work 5 days a week but really it would be like on holiday for 12 weeks.. so he said why not go with him and get a job for 12 weeks over there :happydance: so im thinking it over.. but he will be living in college accomodation so if i can convince a friend to go so im not living alone then i prob will go for it :happydance:


----------



## cla

I'm so glad you are both getting on better, it takes that much off your shoudlers. 
As for going away you lucky so and so.


----------



## RedRose19

im only going if i can convince a friend to come with me :) lol one of my friends is in canada now for the summer.. so she might go away again next summer :haha:

i guess this means were def wtt now :( but my oh says we can go back to trying after hes finished uni... in 2 years.. it seems ages away but im sure they will fly by


----------



## cla

I bet your friend would love to go, you will have a good laugh. 
If you are waiting to ttc that doesn't meen you are leaving us. Plus it will give you time to sort your cycles out. 
Unless you arnt already in the pg club


----------



## RedRose19

haha yes.. thats if im not already preg... :wacko: but then i dont think my oh would go.. 
not leaving you ladies!! i will still use this site.. just means i wont be ttc anymore.. i will still be here to help and support where i can.. you cant get rid of me that quick :haha:


----------



## cla

That's great I need all the advise you can give lol.
So when are you going to test


----------



## RedRose19

im gonna test next week b4 i go to bp... knowing my look af will come when im in bp :growlmad:


----------



## cla

Have you ever been to blackpool before


----------



## RedRose19

no.. never lol my parents have been loads of times says its great


----------



## blessedmomma

what day are you testing on babyhopes?


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure .. i might test thursday b4 i go away so i know b4 i got yes or no am i preg

so blessedmomma i might be going to the usa next summer for 12 weeks.. IF im not preg already that is lol :D


----------



## blessedmomma

would be great for you to get a 12 week vacation, but would be even better if you were preggo!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yes definitly... i actually feel so sick this morning :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

thats a good sign!:happydance:


----------



## cla

hows everybody today:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im actually feeling great for once :thumbup: ive not been this content for awhile ladies...
i hate to admit it but i think ive been very depressed for about a year.. the last 3 months being the worst.. but this last week.. i just feel so happy maybe because my oh and me are getting along way better im not sure..

i hope everyone is good today :dust:


----------



## cla

thats great hun im soooooooooooooooooooooooo glad you are happy and you pair are getting on well:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i got a lovely text this morning saying how he knew this week was gonna be a great week because he still had me.. and we were spending so much time together and getting on well :cloud9: 

i keep feeling like nudges in my stomach... im trying to tell my self its alllll in my head or its wind :rofl:


----------



## cla

would you get a test:thumbup:i cant wait no more. I WANT TO KNOW.


----------



## H a

hi guys im back! hope your are all well x


----------



## RedRose19

surely i wouldnt be able to feel anything yet anyway so it must be in my head..

ive not told david yet that i could be.. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

hows everyone today? 

thats so great u r getting along babyhopes. you need a break.

how r u cla and h a?


----------



## cla

WHAT how can you keep that to yourself, i would have to say somthing.
girl you have got will-power:winkwink:


----------



## cla

you are back how is the bump, i hope you didnt have to many cakes lol


----------



## RedRose19

because we've only been getting alone since thursday :rofl: i dont wanna ruin it haha 
but i keep getting af like cramps.. then nothing but loads of loads cm.. sorry abit tmi :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma, cla and H a :hugs: hope your all well


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> hows everyone today?
> 
> thats so great u r getting along babyhopes. you need a break.
> 
> how r u cla and h a?

im alright the spotting stopped on saturday but started again last night so it is slowing down compared to i used to spot up to over a week before my af.


----------



## blessedmomma

i felt both of my girls around 20 wks and my first son at around 26 wks.

my last son, however, i started feeling at around 12 weeks. i thought it was my imagination but when i went in for a scan they said i should have felt him earlier cuz of where his placenta was attached and how he was laying. so you never know!

some babies move more too depending on their personality and you could be really sensitive and in tune with your body


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> because we've only been getting alone since thursday :rofl: i dont wanna ruin it haha
> but i keep getting af like cramps.. then nothing but loads of loads cm.. sorry abit tmi :blush:

i had loads of af pains with rian:happydance: its looking good hun :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

bunch of cm and af pains r both good signs. that would be so crazy if your preggers! 

cla-thats great that its getting better:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

oh god.. i feel so paranoid now... and guilty has a drink on friday at a memorial of a friend...
needed a drink but feel bad now

i hope the spotting is just implantation cla :hugs:

wow blessedmomma.... i didnt realise you could feel them that young..


----------



## cla

no hun i think iam out, im not getting my hopes up. to tell you the truth im ok about it


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry cla- good u arent feeling bad about it though. didnt you say u had spotting with last pg?

babyhopes i didnt realize it either til i felt him. after 3 others before him i knew what it felt like though. then dr told me it was possible. after my scan she said it probably was him i was feeling. he was very active too. sometimes it made me feel sick he moved so much!


----------



## cla

yeah i even bleed a bit as well. keith was playing me up yesterday because i didnt feel very well saturday or sunday. he kept rubbing my belly saying are you ok :growlmad: i could have slapped him one.


----------



## RedRose19

awwww i suppose thats his way of showing hes excited about having a baby some day soon? but its not very nice to get your hopes up like that i guess :hugs: i just hope you get a bfp soon.. i bought you a candle cla :D a fertility one... if you want it?


----------



## cla

you have brought me somthing thank you hun:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah remember them candles i told you about?? the ones your light for an hour every day.. its meant to last 12 hours so 12 days.. so you could start it just b4 ov time :winkwink: then light it an hour every day and hopefully it works hehe i think when you light it your meant to like kinda wish for what you want and relax for an hour to make it work.. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thats true at least he is excited. when i first joined i was looking for threads and found one where these women were talking about different ways they were using to trick their man into getting pg with them. i just thought wow i want him to want it as much as me!


----------



## cla

babyhopes only if it would help:thumbup:
just been to the toilet again and seem to be spotting more, i wish she would hurry up and get me:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> thats true at least he is excited. when i first joined i was looking for threads and found one where these women were talking about different ways they were using to trick their man into getting pg with them. i just thought wow i want him to want it as much as me!

thats terrible :nope:

my oh knows btw :rofl: we were both trying but after fighting we agreed to just live life and if we concieve then great if not its ok because we can try again in a few years

im just not sure how he would take it now after the past few weeks.. :wacko:


----------



## cla

he would be fine about, its what you both want. 
so when are you going to test you cant make us wait till thursday:nope:


----------



## RedRose19

well i could texted oh and say i need a test get one on the way home from work :D


----------



## H a

hi guys yes the bump is back and didn't have any cakes, was bad one night while away but was violently sick in the night was awful, did lots of walking had a lovely time! got my appetite back so eaten well to for a change.

also bought my pram, car seat and nursery furniture in mamas and papas sale too! so excited got scan next tuesday x 

hope you are all okay babyhopes really glad everything has turned around for you,
cla spotting could be a good thing! be positive!!!


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, havent been on in adges working all weekend.

how is everyone?? :hugs:

so i went for my scan on friday and everything was perfect. baby is growing loads and we got to listen to the heart beat which was amazing, i shed a tear.

babyhopes did i see u are testing??? whohoo i hope its good news. F'X

h a did u hav a nice week away? u bought sum things awhh im so excited to start shopping i cnt wait bt oh isnt so keen to buy anything too early. even if i jst got a bib or vest id be happy. :happydance:

awh cla dnt be so sure until she arrives, spotting can be a gud sign.

blessedmomma howz u?

xxx


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> well i could texted oh and say i need a test get one on the way home from work :D

Do it do it


----------



## blessedmomma

hey naderz and h a- hope your pg is going well. i have had a couple times when i felt gaggy but no serious ms. and have af like cramps every night now. still really early for me though :dance:

cla- i am still holding out hope 4 ya! O:)

baby hopes- :test::test::test::test::test::test:

some women dont have enough hcg to make the test positive for a while, dont be discouraged :friends:


----------



## naderz

im having a few light af cramps bt nurse in epc said its ok its my uterus stretching so not too worried there. im so excited to get a bump.

is your bump visable yet H a??


babyhopes test. :happydance:


----------



## H a

oh yeah, i was at a christening yesterday (godmother) i wore a floaty dress as my smart trousers were too tight and everyone kept saying i looked very pregnant! ha!
even my OH said thats the first he's thought it too.

had a lovely time in york, rested eat well and had a lovely break with hubby just what i needed.

cramps i kept getting them even now i get them , almost like my stomach is stretching and goes hard in places can't wait for my scan next week x


----------



## blessedmomma

h a- maybe your having braxton hicks???:shrug:


----------



## cla

hows everybody today:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i actually feel awful as in my phone rang this morning and woke me and made me jump.. by the time i went over to it, it stopped.. :grr: and it was a number i didnt know and didnt leave a voice mail grrr so nervous to ring back and see who it was.. but i feel so dizzy and shakey now :( i think from jumping up too quickly

how is everyone else?


----------



## cla

just tex them to see who it was, i hate it when they hang up. i bet it was someone trying to sell you somthing lol
im alright af still isnt here yet i usally start every monday, well i have for the last 4 months. i wish she would just hurry up:growlmad:
did you get a test??????


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe you should both test!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cla

I have and it's a big fat neg . But there is hardly anything up there. We have just bd to try and bring it on there was a little smig my body must hate me


----------



## blessedmomma

oh im sorry hun. could still be early though. maybe af is just late too. our bodies can be so tricky!


----------



## cla

I know it's just doing my head in I thought my body was back to normal. The spotting I had was different from before it was more watery! If I count 14 days after I ovd it should me another 2/3 days


----------



## blessedmomma

hmmm- i noticed the spotting i had since i got preg was more like watery cm and a little spotting in it. maybe its a sign


----------



## naderz

awh cla ur not out yet. hows everybody doing to day? my midwife phoned me today, im going to meet her on thursday. so excited. wat do u do at ur first appointment?


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> hmmm- i noticed the spotting i had since i got preg was more like watery cm and a little spotting in it. maybe its a sign

I don't know what's happening with me. I know I most prob ain't but did your nails grow??????


----------



## cla

I bet you can't wait, have you got to have anymore early scans


----------



## naderz

nope the epc has discharged me now on2 the midwife so wat ever she will do with me nxt. id say nxt scan will be 13weeks. i dunno how il wait that long,it seems forever


----------



## blessedmomma

i didnt really notice my nails but mine are super thick and always grow really fast. my hair is the same way. i do know that when im preg they grow even faster, but i always assumed it was the prenatal vits???


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz- sounds like baby is doing great! how r u feeling?


----------



## naderz

thank u, i hope so. i feel so tiered my in-laws are coming to visit us tonight so i cnt even go to bed early. i feel sick from time to time bt not actually being sick and gettin lots of heartburn-didnt know it happened this early. how u keeping? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i am good. i felt sick today when my oh came home for lunch and made an egg salad sandwich. yuck, that hard boiled egg smell about did me in. funny i ate one yesterday like nothing lol.


----------



## cla

hows everybody today. i feel sooooooooooo :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## cla

i think i should trade my boby in for a new younger model lol:dohh:
the spotting as only gone and stopped:growlmad::growlmad: its doing my head in know.


----------



## H a

Hey hun thats not a bad thing! i had it for 3 days then nothing you only have 1 day left till testing!!! x


----------



## cla

i tested yesterday afternoon and nothing.
did you have any symtoms over the 3 days you where spotting


----------



## H a

i dont think so, my boobs did hurt a bit to be honest i wasn't convinced it was my month so when i tested it was just a lets have a go give it another few days hun x


----------



## cla

I've done another test and it was neg I don't know why iam doing it to myself. 
All I feel like doing is crying


----------



## H a

oh hun i'm so sorry, it's so stressful it will happen when it's meant too :hug:


----------



## H8106629

Hey gals :hi:

Just thought I would come on here & say hi. I have signed up to a few forums on the net and they all confuse the hell outa me to be honest with some of the abrieviations...

Anyway, we have been ttc since Oct 2009 and still no luck :( i have had loads of tests, which all seem to come back OK but I am still being treated for suspected PCOS with Metformin. I had a HSG scan (think thats what its called!!) and thats come back fine and my tubes seem to be clear. 

Just been to the hospital today and been given 6 months clomid eeek:happydance: i really hope this works!!! 

Has anyone got any inspiring stories? I havent ready all the 1000's of posts on here but I can see theres a few :bfp:

I am only 23 & my bf is 24 so its soooooo frustrating, just cant understand why its not happening!!! Everyone around us seem to be getting pregnant 'accidently' or without a worry... 

Looking forward to getting to know you guys anyways :flower: x x


----------



## naderz

hey everyone how we all 2day? 

cla ur spotting has stopped hmmmm maybe thats a gud sign???:shrug: hav u tested with first morning urine? after my second mc i decided i was never going to test early and wait till i was at leased a week late because i cudnt bear the disapointment of 1 line each month. the things us girls do eah:dohh: but that didnt lst lng as first cycle i was bac testing asap again and i wasnt expecting it 2 happen so quick i guess it happens wen we leased expect it to. :hugs:


----------



## naderz

welcome H8106629 :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

H8106629- welcome!:hugs:


----------



## cla

H8106629 said:


> Hey gals :hi:
> 
> Just thought I would come on here & say hi. I have signed up to a few forums on the net and they all confuse the hell outa me to be honest with some of the abrieviations...
> 
> Anyway, we have been ttc since Oct 2009 and still no luck :( i have had loads of tests, which all seem to come back OK but I am still being treated for suspected PCOS with Metformin. I had a HSG scan (think thats what its called!!) and thats come back fine and my tubes seem to be clear.
> 
> Just been to the hospital today and been given 6 months clomid eeek:happydance: i really hope this works!!!
> 
> Has anyone got any inspiring stories? I havent ready all the 1000's of posts on here but I can see theres a few :bfp:
> 
> I am only 23 & my bf is 24 so its soooooo frustrating, just cant understand why its not happening!!! Everyone around us seem to be getting pregnant 'accidently' or without a worry...
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys anyways :flower: x x

hi ya hun, nice to meet you. welcome to the mad house:happydance:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today:hugs:
babyhopes where are you hiding:shrug:


----------



## H a

cla how you feeling today?


----------



## cla

still no af:growlmad::growlmad:
we have bd to try and get it going, i have had a little bit after doing the deed but its not blood its more pinkish. then thats it.
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## H a

how frustrating for you, im sure pinkish is a good thing though i still think your in with a chance hun, the next few days will tell are you going to test again soon?


----------



## cla

im going to see how the weekend goes and see if anything happens. i should surley start my monday because i always start on a monday:growlmad:
i have just looked at your boxes , you are moving up the boxes quick:happydance::happydance:


----------



## H a

thats a good idea hun, it should be here by monday i would have thought.

boxes are moving up very quickly its going so fast, having a really crap day today been sick all morning and feel so grotty - only just got my appetite back and now its gone again! 
i hate being sick :(


----------



## cla

yeah but you have got to think being sick is a good sign little one is doing well.
have you thought of anynames yet


----------



## H a

i know it is im not complaining hun just when your sat at work its makes you feel worse!
girls names jessica is our fave at the mo boys names no idea!


----------



## cla

its neally the weekend you can put your feet up and rest:hugs:
how come it is hard to pick a boys name, we had that trouble as well what ever i liked keith didnt. i love jessica thats a lovely name.
are you showing yet


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry about the bfn cla :hugs: you will get there.. not ive not tested yet because i figured the tests in the uk are cheaper?? so on saturday when i get to blackpool i can get a cheap test :D


----------



## cla

i know im not pg but i wish i could just move on to the next cycle, babyhopes these couple of days have done my head in god knows how you deal with it:hugs:
have you got everything ready for saturday???? where are you meeting everybody in blackpool????


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 
h a sorry your so sick. its rough to be sick every day, really wears on ya after a while. always makes me feel even more tired. at least if you had the flu it would only last a couple days and not weeks. in my last pg i started getting sick around 5 wks and it lasted my entire pg. i got sick or felt sick every day, even the day my water broke with him so i feel for ya. hoping this time it doesnt repeat that!

cla that sucks. our bodies can be so wacky sometimes. i pray it comes out for good though.

babyhopes i so hope you find out your preggo at blackpool!

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i actually feel like crap today.. pounding headache.. heartburn which feels like its gonna burn through my chest :wacko:

and it :blush: really hurt to bd last night :wacko: not sure if thats a preg sign but ive never had that b4.. 
all of thins could be anything and prob not pregnancy.. it would be a lovely surprise tho :)


----------



## cla

I bet you are going to stock up on tests while you are over here.


----------



## RedRose19

lol it wouldnt be a bad idea that.. but no im on a tight budget :( boo no shopping for me..


----------



## cla

Get some from pound land bargin. Are you looking forward to it


----------



## RedRose19

yeah im sooo excited.. because my and my friends flight over is so early we have to leave 2mor night :D i love road trips haha


----------



## cla

So it's going to be one big piss up:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

haha yeah.. we dont fly back till monday so we have abit of time to relax and sober up sunday and monday morning


----------



## blessedmomma

babyhopes10 said:


> i actually feel like crap today.. pounding headache.. heartburn which feels like its gonna burn through my chest :wacko:
> 
> and it :blush: really hurt to bd last night :wacko: not sure if thats a preg sign but ive never had that b4..
> all of thins could be anything and prob not pregnancy.. it would be a lovely surprise tho :)

thats all good preg signs. could have hurt cuz the cervix gets really soft and sensitive during preg, especially early preg. looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

i literally will be gob smacked if i am.. as we have only been bd maybe once or twice a week in the last 4-3 weeks :wacko: ive not done any charting or anything


----------



## blessedmomma

thats usually when it happens, when u least expect it!


----------



## RedRose19

gosh.. i wont even know how far i am due to my silly cycles.. thats if i am of course lol if i am no drinking for me which will make it a cheap night


----------



## blessedmomma

you would proly have to go in for a scan just to know! that would be so amazing. your gonna be the next one on "i didnt know i was pregnant". im gonna be sitting here watching it and be like i think i have seen her before, oh my thats babyhopes!


----------



## naderz

hey girls. awh babyhopes i so so hope its good news for u. im suffering heartburn too. its so bad i feel like im gona breath fire like a dragon :haha:

cla ur body is playing tricks,grrrr thats annoying for ya hun i wish it gud news for u 2.

i met the midwife today got all my bloods done and all my notes filled out, now waiting on the consultant to post out an appoinment for me which cud take 4-5 weeks :growlmad: i hate waiting :growlmad: 
got loads of leaflets and a pregnancy book which r packed with info

hope u hav a great time in blackpool babyhopes.


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today:hugs:
well my body is still playing tricks with me:growlmad:
next cycle im not going to use opks i am just going with the flow:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. i hope you have a good weekend im off now :hugs: i gotta clean b4 i leave :hugs: talk soon xxxxxx


----------



## cla

i hope you have a great time, dont forget to take some pics so we can have a good laugh. 
i hope you get your:bfp: if not dont drink to much:winkwink:
the weather is going to be lovely so have a great time speak to you tuesday have a safe journey:hugs::hugs:


----------



## naderz

hav a gud time babyhopes i soooo hope its good news for ya. :hugs:xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today.
well af did show yesterday:happydance: and this one is knocking me about:growlmad: i just feel crap and sick with it:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## H a

oh cla im sorry :witch: got you hun, least you know where you stand x
hope your okay xx


----------



## cla

yeah im fine im just glad its finaly come because it was doing my head in.
i just wish there was somthing else i could try this month:shrug:
how are you feeling, its about time you put a pic on of your bump so we can have a guess what you are having


----------



## H a

not sure what else to try hun, opk's seem to stress you out too much think you just need to keep trying it will happen x

scan tomorrow - im driving myself mad with worry, nerves! won't sleep a wink tonight wondering if everything is okay.


----------



## cla

you will be fine, when you get there and see your little baby on the screen you will wonder why you was like it.
what time is it????


----------



## H a

3pm so leaving work at 2pm, i had sickness al weekend and yes bump is changing shape so i know i am pregga's but i still can't get my head around a baby being there so stupid i know but sometimes i just forget i am! i think once i seen the scan i will be fine just me being silly! i will try and post pictures if i can figure out how to do it x


----------



## cla

you will be shocked on how the baby looks and how they are moving around and you cant feel a thing. 
i hope you put your pics on, i love looking at scan pics:happydance:


----------



## H a

thanks hun i will try my best to get them up weds for you to have a look at! 
i think it is just the fact you cant feel anything yet will be okay tomorrow x


----------



## cla

remember to take lots of money for the scan pics:hugs:


----------



## H a

will do thanks x must get that ready tonight :)


----------



## cla

how come you are late having your scan


----------



## H a

not sure it was just when the letter cam through, im a bit annoyed really its late but maybe they just couldn't fit me in?


----------



## cla

are you going to see if they know the sex tomorrow


----------



## H a

no i want to have a surprise so not going to find out if i can help it x


----------



## cla

i dont know how you could do it hun, i would want to know .i wouldnt be able to wait lol.
have you had any feelings what you think you are having


----------



## H a

it will be hard but i really want a surprise im not bothered what we have to be honest, i did have a dream saturday night that it was a girl so who knows!


----------



## cla

have you thought of any names yet


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!
cla- sorry the witch got ya, at least u know whats going on. have u tried softcups and pre-seed? the last two times i got pg was the first mos i used them.
h a- cant wait to see that lil booger!


----------



## cla

I was thinking about giving pre-seed ago, when do you use it


----------



## H a

i used pre seed and it worked for me! 
names wise cla think we got Jessica or Ashley for girl William for a boy :)


----------



## blessedmomma

cla- i just used it when we dtd around fertile time. 

h a- those r beautiful names


----------



## cla

Where did you get it from


----------



## naderz

hey girls.

H a good luck with ur scan tomorrow-everything wil be grand. those are lovely names. i got a book of baby names an went through it with a pink and blue highlighter.lol

cla im sorry she got u i hope this is ur cycle. maybe give preseed a go.

blessedmomma - hav u tld your other children yet?

:hugs: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> hey girls.
> 
> H a good luck with ur scan tomorrow-everything wil be grand. those are lovely names. i got a book of baby names an went through it with a pink and blue highlighter.lol
> 
> cla im sorry she got u i hope this is ur cycle. maybe give preseed a go.
> 
> blessedmomma - hav u tld your other children yet?
> 
> :hugs: xx

we actually told them before anyone else. my girls are really excited and my oldest son, who's three, kind of understands since he has a lil brother. of course the lilest one as no clue. we added prayers for this lil one into our family prayers at night so it was good to tell them. 

do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## naderz

awh i bet they cnt wait for a new brother or sister. yeah ive a few i narrowed it down to alana,sophia and eva for girls and noah for a boy


----------



## RedRose19

im back did anyone miss me :D


----------



## blessedmomma

oh yeah! loads! how r u babyhopes? did u find anything out?


----------



## blessedmomma

those names r adorable! my oldest daughter is alyana. pronounced alee-anna. and felicia, peyton, and jaxon pronounced jackson


----------



## RedRose19

no i didnt test because just before i left i started spotting.. so thought aww theres af.. so didnt think anything of it.. but still only spotting.. so i dunno


----------



## blessedmomma

thats just crazy... maybe you only ovulated recently and its implanting now. that would be why you didnt have af and why nothing showed up on a test yet. i spotted at time of implantation, around a week after ovulation. or maybe its just af starting out slow :shrug:


----------



## naderz

awwh very nice.

babyhopes did u hav a gud time?? hmmmmm spotting oh maybe thats a gud sign?? i hope so.
:hugs:


----------



## cla

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
yeah you are back i want to know everything you have done in blackpool


----------



## cla

hows everybody today:hugs:
h a good look for today, everything will be great and you will be on :cloud9:


----------



## H a

thank cla really nervous!!! but excited too!

babyhopes what did you get up to then?


----------



## cla

you will be ok, iam so excited for you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## H a

will le you all know how i get on later x


----------



## cla

did you use pre-seed hun


----------



## blessedmomma

praying all goes well h a! :happydance:

cla- there is no where to buy it here except online so thats where i got it.... i think i got it at babyhopes.com with 2 free preg tests. works really good for us. hope it works for ya! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww :hugs: thanks :)

i actually started spotting on friday.. and it got heavier so i had a good night out and drank because i knew it was af.. but then it stopped sunday/monday i felt so bad but its started again today so i think its af on her way... oh well at least i have answers now.. 

i had a GREAT time in bp... i just loved it.. all the bnb girls were so nice so welcoming.. im sad its over now.. but there is always next year :D

how is everyone?


----------



## blessedmomma

good to hear you had a great time babyhopes! :happydance:

my morning sickness has been really light off and on for a few days but is really kicking in today :sad2:


----------



## cla

Yeah but having morning sickness is a sign that everything is go well


----------



## cla

What did you think of bp then, I've been told it's full of piss heads lol. Was you one of them


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Yeah but having morning sickness is a sign that everything is go well

i know hun and im trying not to complain, just blah. i had ms with my last son from 5 weeks til the day i had him. every single day, all day. it was such a horrible experience, i really didnt get to enjoy the pg too much cuz of it. and it makes me feel so exhausted to be sick. i can handle it for a few months, but dont want a repeat of last time. :nope: 

it was really rough and since he is only 7 mos old, it really wasnt that long ago for me that i was sick every day. i was even sick during labor and a few days after he was born, hows that for hormones!?


----------



## cla

Oh Hun hopefully it won't be as bad as last time and you will be feeling better soon


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sweets. i hope so too


----------



## cla

H a I'm waiting here I want to know how you got on Hun


----------



## RedRose19

i really think af is here now.. omg its gonna hurt i bet.. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry babyhopes. can you lay down a bit?


----------



## cla

Get a hot water bottle and a bottle of wine. 
I bet you are happy that it is here how long as it been


----------



## RedRose19

yeah... :( my oh didnt help by saying he really wants a family together and wants to try but its so much stress id rather just live our life and if it happens then great if not then im ok.. but i dont wanna try right now.. the pains are the worst ever! :(


----------



## cla

Oh Hun I feel so sorry for you. Have you had lots of tablets


----------



## H a

hi guys scan was amazing!! everything is perfect been put back a week but thats okay im now due 17th january which is better for a break after christmas.
baby was moving around like mad didn't keep still, i had tear or two just couldn't believe what i was seeing!


----------



## blessedmomma

how wonderful h a! its amazing to see them moving all around but not being able to feel it. thats such great news:hugs:


----------



## cla

h a im so glad everything went well. can you believe that you have a baby in side you now mommy:hugs:


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> how wonderful h a! its amazing to see them moving all around but not being able to feel it. thats such great news:hugs:

i can see you :haha: look how tiny you are


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today:hugs:
babyhopes as it come yet hun:hugs:


----------



## H a

thanks hun i can believe it now think its all sunk in! can't get to upload pictures at the mo will keep trying!
how you all feeling today?


----------



## RedRose19

no af yet :nope: just really bad pains and spotting.. its horrible... ive started back on ww today.. i wanted to do the cambridge diet but its bloody 56 euro a week.. too expensive right now :( so ill stick to ww at only 10 euro a week.. feel so gutted tho as ww takes ages to work lol


----------



## H a

hun send me your email i will send you the slimming world info its so much better than ww and i can have you lose half stone in a week! :hugs:
not that i bias as a consultant for sw :)


----------



## cla

oh i cant beleve you have started yet, how long as it been since your last af


----------



## RedRose19

my last one was april 5th.. oohh ok thanks H a is it expensive?


----------



## H a

no what i will send you you can do at home to save some pennies, we do have group over in Ireland now look on the website to see if any nearby to go and look at, we charge £4.95 per week x


----------



## cla

oh my god thats a long time not to have a period. are you still aching


----------



## cla

my pre-seed as come:wohoo::wohoo: now this is going to sound well stupid, it hasnt come with anything to get it up there:blush: so what do you wonderful ladies think:haha: i cant wait to see your replys:haha::haha:


----------



## RedRose19

ok without sounding like tmi lol i think what you could do it put is on oh's... thingy so when you bd its put right where you need it.. :blush:


----------



## H a

usually u get a syringe he he


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> ok without sounding like tmi lol i think what you could do it put is on oh's... thingy so when you bd its put right where you need it.. :blush:

thats good hun, put it on his thingy:haha::haha::haha:
im sorry i have to lower the tone:blush:


----------



## cla

H a said:


> usually u get a syringe he he

they are in packets , they were on special offer because they are out of date the end of august. bargin:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

:rofl: well it will be going in the area you need the pre seed so sounded like a good idea :blush: 

im not sure how that diet works :wacko: you just follow their recipes is it??


----------



## cla

so i will have to tell keith that, that thingy aint going no where until you have got pre-seed on it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## H a

he he thats so funny!!

i will explain it all baby hopes in an email later its so easy x


----------



## cla

i was going to say explain how to put pre-seed on his thingy:dohh: i forgot you was talking about the diet:dohh:


----------



## H a

ha ah cla the diet hun im sure you can work the preseed out for yourself!!! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies! i was rofl reading this post! :headspin:


----------



## H a

babyhopes email has been sent x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much im just reading through it now its great :hugs: it looks like a great way to lose weight but im such a picky eater it would prob take awhile for me to get into because i dont like mushrooms or beans etc but im sure i can make it work for me


----------



## cla

How are you feelin now Hun as your af started yet


----------



## RedRose19

its slowly getting heavier... should i count today as cd 1? or yesterday? its just im still gonna take the soy to help regulate my af.. it cant hurt lol and i know you have to start taking it on cd 3


----------



## cla

Don't you count the first day as Number 1 when you bleed not spot.
I have just seen your ticker thing I didn't know you was getting married congrats Hun


----------



## RedRose19

yeah we got engaged in feb 2009 on 13th ;) but we set a date this year.. but with all the fighting etc we havent talked about it untill this week we have started to plan it again im getting excited.. its just under 2 years away now


----------



## cla

Oh I'm so excited for you Hun, I'm really glad that you have working things out. See it looks like you pair are meant to be together after everything you have both been through. We all have our ups and downs Me and Keith have had loads but we work them out. I have been with him since I was 16, this year we have been together for 13 years , I could have been out of jail by now lol


----------



## RedRose19

haha lol yeah im glad we decided to work on our relationship.. i feel stronger for it.. 

wow thats cool, me and david have been together since were 16 too lol.. :)


----------



## Prettynurse51

Hi Ladies! 
I have been TTC since coming off of BCP May of 09'. In April I went to the gyn and found out that I had elevated prolactin, just slightly. But she thhought that this was most likely the reason that my husband and I haven't been successful. My period have been completely irregular for over a year now, and I don't think I was ovulating. She repeated the bloodwork and it was still ovulated so she sent me to an Endocrinologist who repeated the bloodwork plus more. I went yesterday to discuss the results and all my bloodwork (including the prolactin) was completely normal except the vitamin D. I am extremely deficient. He put me on 4000 i/u's of Vitamin D until my next f/up in Sept. He said that this may have been my problem all along and that the prolactin was probably slightly elevated due to stress of wanting to get pregnant. Has anyone ever heard of a vitamin D deficeincy causing irregular menses and making it hard to conceive. My husband and I are so ready for a second child! We are already blessed with a beautiful 8 year old daughter who is dying for a sibling!O:)


----------



## cla

Prettynurse51 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I have been TTC since coming off of BCP May of 09'. In April I went to the gyn and found out that I had elevated prolactin, just slightly. But she thhought that this was most likely the reason that my husband and I haven't been successful. My period have been completely irregular for over a year now, and I don't think I was ovulating. She repeated the bloodwork and it was still ovulated so she sent me to an Endocrinologist who repeated the bloodwork plus more. I went yesterday to discuss the results and all my bloodwork (including the prolactin) was completely normal except the vitamin D. I am extremely deficient. He put me on 4000 i/u's of Vitamin D until my next f/up in Sept. He said that this may have been my problem all along and that the prolactin was probably slightly elevated due to stress of wanting to get pregnant. Has anyone ever heard of a vitamin D deficeincy causing irregular menses and making it hard to conceive. My husband and I are so ready for a second child! We are already blessed with a beautiful 8 year old daughter who is dying for a sibling!O:)

:hi:hi hun its nice to meet you. but i really sorry i havent got a clue.


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today????????????????????


----------



## RedRose19

i feel like crap today.. lol but otherwise great :thumbup:
mt oh is acting so strange.. he keeps randomly saying he loves me so much every 2 mins and then this morning i woke to loads of messages saying he missed me.. :shock: im starting to wonder what hes done :rofl:

annnywayyyyy hows everyone?? af still hasnt come heavy yet.. sorry tmi.. like im bleeding but not heavy..


----------



## cla

hi hun:hugs:
he might be acting like that because he knows he neally lost you and because he hurt you:hugs:
is your af knocking you about???


----------



## RedRose19

yeah... but i think my last af was like this too.. slow to start if that makes sense.. i think its my weight tho.. i was really good yday started ww untill i can decide what to do so i can get a start on losing weight.. 
hopefully today will be another good day.. gonna try find energy to do some exercises :D


----------



## cla

tell me about it, im trying to cut down but all i can think about is food:growlmad::growlmad: i have had my breakfast and im starving now.


----------



## RedRose19

what i found worked for me was having loadddsss of yummy fruit in the house.. and every time i got hungry between meals id just snack on grapes or apples or bananas they dont fill you but they keep you going till the next meal..
im only just having breakfats now oops
today is gonna be day one of the soy because i dont wanna miss my chance at taking it.. so tonight b4 i go to bed ill take it


----------



## cla

and what does the soy do???
where are your pics from blackpool???


----------



## RedRose19

soy regulates af.. by making you ovulate.. i figured i could at least work on regulating my af..

here is a link

https://www.facebook.com/purekate?v=wall#!/album.php?aid=185342&id=784264730


----------



## cla

This site learns you so many things


----------



## blessedmomma

dr's told me not to take soy cuz your body treats it like extra estrogen. i have too much estrogen and not enough progesterone so it makes my body have even more estrogen dominating.


----------



## naderz

hey everyone how we all doing??

H a im so glad everything went good at ur scan :happydance:

got my letter 2day bout my antenatel app with consultant an it not til 2nd sept :growlmad: thats adges away, ill b 17weeks by then but my midwife tld me id to call in2 her every 4 weeks. will i nt get another scan till 2nd sept ??? :dohh:

babyhopes in a way its gud af has finally cum so u can work on getting a bub this cycle. ohh an congrats on setting the date. we havent set our date yet not sure on wen.

cla u worked out how on gettin the preseed up there yet?? :haha:


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
naderz it will be here before you know it:hugs:
well i have sorted the pre-seed problem out, i have brought some syringes so it gets where it belongs:haha::haha:


----------



## RedRose19

lol.. well :blush: last night was day one of the soy.. i was told doctors dont like people using soy because then you dont have to pay them for clomid :haha: so im just gonna try the soy for at least 2 cycles 
also i got an email today about a job in a pre school.. so excited.. i really hope this is THE job for me 

wow naderz that seems a good bit away.. i think tho there is a baby boom at the moment :haha: so maybe its busy,

cla im sure you will have fun using the syringes :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz- that is forever away! i guess if everything is going well they arent too worried.:shrug:

cla- hope that all works out good for you- or in for you:haha:

babyhopes-i sooo hope you get this job!
i heard that too but chlomid wouldnt do anything for me either, since i ovulate fine and it really just causes the body to increase estrogen to stimulate ovulation the same as soy does. you really have to figure out where the problem lies. its either in the first half of the cycle with estrogen or second half after ovulation with progesterone. i have excess estrogen so i ovulate normal and every month. my problem starts after that.my estrogen is so high it dominates and makes my progesterone low every month. therefore i spot before af cuz progest drops and my lining starts to shed. if i was to get preg it would miscarry before i even knew i was preg. you have to have progest to sustain a preg so i have to take progest supplements in cream to keep me pregnant. if i were to forget even a day i could miscarry. on the flip side if i was to take soy or chlomid it would increase estrogen even more and make me spot even earlier before af. :dohh: 

its a beautiful day ladies- hope you are all enjoying it! i woke up with ms in middle of night and about threw up, had to take a zofran and was fine 20 mins later. so tired today:sleep:


----------



## naderz

yea i agree babyhopes about the baby boom at the min. everywhere i look there is a pregnant woman. there is 3 of oh family members preg aswell. i so so hope u get dis job. it wud be fantastic for u. my oh is outa work at the mo an its so hard.

i hav had such bad heartburn dis past 2 days and lots of nausia. all i want to do is go to bed and sleep.

cla i hope the preseed works for u. the syringing will be good fun for u and oh.

lots of :sex: for you and babyhopes :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

how are we today ladies???

naderz and h a- hope your pg is still going good:thumbup:

cla- having fun with preseed yet? hope this works first time for you:happydance:

babyhopes- yay to trying again!!!! and praying you get your job. that would be great to get both same month, you would be swimming in good news!! hope the soy regulates your cycle and you get pg first try :dance:


----------



## RedRose19

tonight will be day 3 of soy.. so far no changes but it seems to make af less painful :wacko: so odd really 
i still have af.. and im on cd.. 4-5 im not sure because i was spotting/light for at least 3 days .. so who knows lol
i just found out one of my ttc buddies (she doesnt really post much on here anymore..) but she joined the forum same time as me has got preg after nearly 3 years of trying :happydance: so so happy for her


i emailed back this woman asking was my qualifications enough as i dont have all the childcare qualifications needed in a normal childcare job, she said its ok because i have first aid, child development and experience in a creche so.. im ok, my interview is on monday.. not sure what time as shes not emailed back yet... Fx all goes well.. 

Naderz i hope the heart burn stops :( nothing worse.. maybe milk or gaviscon will help?

cla and H a i hope your both well :hugs:

blessedmomma yeah i think i dont ovulate because of my weight and pcos.. so i think soy and dieting is what will help me :D


----------



## blessedmomma

babyhopes- i hope it gets you ovulating and fixes your cycles! or better yet gets you pregnant this month!:happydance: it sounds like you would have problems ovulating from how long and erratic your cycles are. 

thats such great news about your friend, someone trying so long so much deserves it. i hope everything works out for her. 

sorry to hear you have pcos. i only know a little about it but heard it can be very painful and make it vary hard ttc. i had no idea sweetums!:hugs:

i sooooo very much hope they give you this job. sounds like you have close enough qualifications.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. just got an email saying my interview is 2mor at 2pm :happydance: so so excited!!!!! how is everyone today?


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
babyhopes good luck hun with the job interview:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel sick at the thought of it... i dont even know if this job is worth it.. is like nearly an hour away only a part time and prob works out to be the same pay as on the dole :dohh: but i think i should still go right?? i mean they could offer me more hours.. and it would be worth it.. the job doesnt start till sept.. i really dont know what to do :(


----------



## cla

how hun?? if i was you just go and if they offer you it just say you have got another job. if you get your foot in the door there might be extra hours and training, so it would be better in the long run.


----------



## H a

good luck babyhopes thats great news!!!

how are you both?

im totally exhausted - energy of a snail today!


----------



## cla

i know how you feel h a and im not even pregnant:dohh:


----------



## H a

must be the weather! everyone seems tired and worn out


----------



## cla

it must be. i feel like crap, i even had a nap yesterday and iam sooooooo tired.
is your bump getting bigger now, i cant believe how quick it is going for you


----------



## H a

i had a nap too yesterday afternoon! strange isn't it!
yes bump getting bigger people are noticing now, feel like im having da ja vu today as im back at 14 weeks again as got put back a week as scan last week.
going shopping at the weekend to get some bits as i want everything sorted bought and decorated by november which isnt that far away really!
already at end of july that only leaves 3 months x


----------



## blessedmomma

hope you get that job if its worth it babyhopes

cla and h a- im sooooo tired. my ms is really weird this time though. start getting sick in afternoon and stay sick all night. wake up feeling sick and finally start feeling better around 11 or 12... then start feeling sick again late afternoon. i think im so tired from waking up sick at night. blah!


----------



## cla

how everybody doing today???


----------



## RedRose19

tired.. but good thanks hows everyone else?

how are you cla?


----------



## cla

I'm alright I just wish I didn't have to ttc anymore, I just feel that drained by it.
Did you go for that interview???


----------



## blessedmomma

cla- how long have you been trying?

babyhopes- did you go to your interview?

i have my scan today to see if baby is ok. not until 3 my time though


----------



## cla

Before the mc it took us 5 months . This time we are on cycle 4, so god knows how long it will take. 
Are you looking forward to the scan.


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope it doesnt take too long for you! it took 5 months to get pregnant with my last one. the first time i used softcups i got pregnant with him. this time i used them first time cuz i wasnt so sure thats what did it last time. we got preg first month trying. now i think it might have been! keeps the little :spermy: right next to cervix so they live longer and can only go up! heard it was called the poor mans iui, lol! 

i am very excited about the scan today. want to see this lil one doing ok


----------



## cla

I'm just waiting for my possitive opk so I can give pre-seed a go to see if that will help the little swimmers lol.


----------



## cla

Babyhopes how did you get on yesterday


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies for your support.. i decided feck it.. ill go anyway.. so i went and it went really well.. she going into her own business so shes looking for someone to committe till at least june.. and my hours are only 9-12.. but by november it should be 9-4 which would be better as the only bus there is 7:30 and the only bus back is 5:20.. :wacko:

i hope next cycle is for you cla :hugs: i really do..

i cant wait to seee scan pics BM :D


----------



## blessedmomma

praying it comes this time cla!

babyhopes- sounds better and better every day! what will you do to get back and forth til november?


----------



## cla

Babyhopes Im glad you went, it sounds like a good job.
Well it's either mine or babyhopes cycle


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, i hope its both ur cycles babyhopes and cla :hugs: 

babyhopes gud luck with the job hope it all works out for ya.

cla wer r u in ur cycle now?

sorry bout the ms blessedmomma bt i always fink its a gud sign. hope ur scan goes well. 

H a ur getting so prepared if i tld oh i wanted all that dne by dec he wud tell me to catch myself on lol bt im so excited about all that stuff.i cnt wait to get preparing.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! saw my LO today. heart beat was 132 bpm. she moved my due date up one day, but im gonna leave it til next scan, since its only one day. my pics were on a disc and cant figure out how to get it on here. kept trying, but it keeps saying invalid

hope you are all having a great evening! hoping this is your month cla and babyhopes and that your pg goes great h a and naderz!


----------



## H a

hi guys gosh everything is moving along so quickly with everyone - babyhopes it sounds so good and exciting hope it all works out for you!

BM how did the scan go?

cla how you doing/feeling?

naderz to be honest i would were going away in September for a week and then a weekend away in november so best to be organised as i want to enjoy my break and christmas with everything done! i want to relax he he
its very exciting were going shopping again on saturday with my mum but will mainly be looking - yeah right won't be able to help myself!

is everyone else finding last few days hard work - weather is making me so tired im falling asleep!


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies.. im feeling positive about this cycle.. even tho im not suppose to be taking note but.. :blush: ive took the soy for 5 nights cd 2-6 and yday and today (even tho af hasnt quite stopped) im getting loads and loads of white stretchy cm.. :wohoo: i rarely even get that at any point in my cycle... i cant believe it.. its work.. and i can feel my tubes tingling.. maybe its all in my head.. 
ive not stressed about bd tho.. if it happens it happens.. if not then its ok..

also ive been doing weight watchers for the last two weeks and ive lost 10 lbs... 8 last week and 2 this week.. maybe its help a little bit :shrug:


wow bm im so so glad you got to see bubs and everything was ok

awwww i bet its the best thing ever going baby shopping etc now.. im so broody to do that :D


----------



## H a

thats great babyhopes!! very positive to be honest i tracked my cycle more with cm as it proved to show more when you are fertile.
have some fun and dont stress! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks i just think finally my body is getting ready to ovulate so i actually have a chance at becoming a mother.. but i still wanna just not stress....

btw ladies... we get the keys to our new place today!!! might stay there tonight ;)


----------



## H a

brilliant! enjoy your new place - new beginning! good luck with everything babyhopes x


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

morning hun, :hugs: how are you


----------



## cla

im alright. we have started :sex: in bed to see if that helps as we usally do it down stairs because of rian:dohh:
and all the:spermy::spermy::spermy:seemed to stay up there:blush:
im just waiting for a possitive opk so i can give the pree-seed a go.
so do you think its your month then hun, its so exciting:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i think this is the most progress ive had all year... so i dunno.. i just find it hard not to get too excited.. even if i dont get preg its ok even if it just regulates af ill be happy.. :D im getting dull pains in my left side... so... surely too early to ov.. maybe building up to ov :dance: so excited

i def think bd is the bed is prob way better and more comfy :haha:


----------



## cla

i know what you meen about the bed but it doesnt help with a 9year old who knows to much:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

hmmm yeah.. cant you put him to bed early :haha: and get busy at night :winkwink:


----------



## cla

you are joking he thinks he is going to miss somthing:dohh:
i forgot to say well done on the weight loss:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :D im so excited.. 2 weeks till the dress fitting for my brothers wedding.. so i wanna take it up a notch and exercise everyday without fail to help lose more weight the next 2 weeks... my goal is to lose 7 lbs in 2 weeks if more then great but i doubt it.. 

cla it would be great if we got chance to be bump buddies :D then all of us would finally be preg would be great


----------



## cla

oh you are going to be a bridesmaid, oh i couldnt do that i hate everybody looking at me:dohh:
i know what you mean about being bump buddies that would be so cool. having someone to talk to who as been with you from the begining:happydance:


----------



## cla

i thought after we all have been talking for ages i thought it would be nice for you to use my name instead of cla.
so here i go, im claire:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

:D nice name i love the name claire i am even concidering it as my babys name :dance:

mines kate/katie... my oh and my close friends calls me katie, my family cross between the too.. and college/work people call me kate lol 

yeah im bridesmaid... eeeekk lol


ladies.. im feeling like crap right now tbh.. :cry: i just made a thread about an ad im putting up about childminding.. and i said be honest and some people have helped me by edit my ad which is fine thats great more help better.. but someone said at 19 she wouldnt trust someone with her baby :cry: how hurtful can you get... how can you judge someone by there age! it hurts me so much im so sick of it :(


----------



## cla

hi kate:thumbup:
where have you put that post


----------



## RedRose19

girly sanctury i mean i dont think she meant any harm it just hurts a little i know its prob true... most mother wouldnt trust a 19 year old with there baby.. but imo you should judge by age .. isnt is discrimination?


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> girly sanctury i mean i dont think she meant any harm it just hurts a little i know its prob true... most mother wouldnt trust a 19 year old with there baby.. but imo you should judge by age .. isnt is discrimination?

just ignore her i would trust you 100% it doesnt matter what age you are to look after a child. so i had rian when i was neally 19 so that makes me not fit to be a mom. 
what a load of crap stupid c#w. dont let it get you down.


----------



## RedRose19

i just said age is a number imo and there are plenty of people ready to mind children at 19.. i for one could be a parent by 20.. preg by 19..

its weird tho if i do get preg any time now.. or in the future at least i know ill be 20+ when having the baby.. might not get judged so much.. 

if.. i got preg this cycle i would be due any time from april 19- may 4th.. ive no idea because of my wacky cycles..

when you you be due if you caught this cycle?


----------



## cla

it doesnt matter how old you are when you have a baby. you are in a relationship and you can offer a baby a good home:hugs:
i can remember when i had rian and a friend from school said i cant believe you have had a baby i could have slapped her:growlmad: me and keith had been together 3 years, lived together and we both worked . the thing is she as got about 3 kids now and i bet she hasnt finished having them.
i would be due 21/4/2011 i wish:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

omg we'd be due so close :wohoo: keep positive for us both... 

i know its horrible when ppl judge.. me and david have been together 3.5 years.. and known each other since we were 12 lol.. i know we've had our rocky parts in our relationship.. but its making us stronger? i think so anyway.. 

and when we move :happydance: there will be lots of room


----------



## cla

that would be great if we was due around the same time:happydance:
have you still got your live in baby sitter living with you:shrug:


----------



## cla

i thought i would put a picture of me on so you know what nut case you are speaking to
 



Attached Files:







SNV30599.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cla

you cant see me :dohh::dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

when you click on the pic you can see :) nice pic hun.. 
you've seen my ugly mug havent you :haha:

yeah if i was due on the 19 and you on the 21st :happydance: we would be 2 days apart


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww- i so hope you two get pregnant this month. you would be due a month after me! yay! 

katie- dont listen to people who judge you. i can tell you are a loving sweet person and would be great taking care of children.

and has for having babies, if you have faith and love, thats what you need to raise a baby, not things. 

claire- you are so adorable!!!!!!!!!

oh, im melissa ladies


----------



## RedRose19

oohh another lovely name :D 

thanks hun.. i know in my heart i am old enough to have children.. just wish id be blessed already lol

how are you?


----------



## cla

Hi melissa.
That would be great katie a couple of days appart


----------



## RedRose19

:dance: lets be 100% positive this cycle im sure we can do it if we are positive enough.. im gonna light the candle tonight for us both ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

im just lovely today. 

katie-didnt wake up with ms last night so doing good so far. sounds like your having good symptoms.:thumbup: how are you today?

how are you today claire?

beautiful names by the way... wonder what h a and naderz names are?


----------



## RedRose19

i know what h a's name is :D because i got an email off her recently.. so ill let her tell it tho lol..

im so excited about this cycle its crazy.. :D


----------



## cla

Thanks for lighting the candle Hun. To tell you the truth iam 100% relaxed iam just going with the flow


----------



## H a

hi guys gosh everyone is so positive which is great!!!!! :happydance:
im really feeling it for you guys this month too would be so nice!

katie ignore them there not worth it they don't know you and how good you would be age isn't everything there are more girls at 16 having kids and are more than capable so 19-20 is not really a problem - some people hey!

by the way i'm Hayley xx


----------



## cla

:thumbup:hayley
hows everybody today:hugs:


----------



## H a

Hi claire, still struggling with asthma at the moment weather still not helping! :(

and also feeling a little uncomfortable today - think its the tiredness setting in!

how ru today?


----------



## cla

im great, im just tired still. i should get an extra hour in bed tomorrow because rian breaks up from school today. plus this cycle is on a go slow:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladie :hugs: how is everyone?

just got my keys to my new place :dance:

sorry to hear that h a hope your ok,

wow the kids in the uk break up for school so late


----------



## H a

god id love a lie in!!! im still working so finding it hard to keep awake!

i thought we were supposed to feel great in second tri? im certainly not at the moment
maybe next week?

your cycle will be round before you know it and maybe we will be getting some great results! keep positive hun x :hug:


----------



## H a

yey glad you got the key!!!!!


----------



## cla

katie i will send rian over to you so he can help you move:thumbup: i will have him back 7th september lol


----------



## RedRose19

lol that would be great.. my brother is staying with me at the moment.. maybe they would get along lol.. my little brother is just sitting playing ps2 the whole time..

over here the kids get off june 2nd for school holidays.. thats the secondary schools,

the primary schools get off 22nd ish of june and they both go back august 31st i think


----------



## cla

its strange how they have different times off.
all rian will do is moan, play his wii, xbox360 and ps3. he is computer mad:dohh:


----------



## naderz

hey girls i love all this positivity :happydance: its great

my name is sinead

its nice we all know eachother names :hugs:

im 19 il be 20 wen i hav the baby.me and oh hav been together 6 and half years. living together for 3 and engaged for a year and a half.

take no notice of her kate ull be a perfect mum and babysitter.

i reallllllyyyyyy hope its ur month kate and claire. im praying.

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hayley and sinead, what beautiful names! :hugs:

happy you got your keys katie, yay! i would send you all four of mine honey. you just say the word!


----------



## naderz

lol i bet katie wud love to hav them all over to her.

congrats on the new house katie its a whole new start hopefully it wnt be long till a new baby comes 2.

isnt the weeks flying by- i cnt believe im 11 weeks already. 

hayley ur in2 the 2nd trimester and melissa almost 2 months already


----------



## cla

I thought I would let you know abit about me. 
Well as you know I'm Claire I'm 29 in September . 
I have been with Keith since I was 16 so it's 13years october. We got engaged on my 18th and we think that is enough for us.
I have a 9year old son which I had him at 36 weeks because I had preclampcia and he weighed 4pound 8oz. And you all know about my angel baby


----------



## naderz

claire wat date in sept?? im the 16th

hopefully this month ull be getting a wee bro or sis for rian :hugs:

its good to get to know a bit bout eachother i love hearing stories. xx


----------



## H a

hi guys hope your all okay today!
feeling so much better - i'm awake!!!! well so far so good will see later

a little about me: im 27 and married to chris we been together 9 years and been married 4 years in august!! :happydance: we live in derbyshire where they make marmite and bass coors beer!

was asked last night to be godparents to my bestest friends baby taylor she's only 8 weeks old - so pleased they asked us! :dance: just another christening of having photo's where im big! only had one a few weeks ago where i was god parent to my other friends baby gethin x all good fun though hey


----------



## cla

sinead mines the 27th:growlmad:im getting older:dohh:
hayley that is so nice you are going to be a god parents and when you have your little one it will have a friend to play with:happydance:
hows everybody going today?????


----------



## H a

yeah be nice, they will be 9 months apart which means lots of holidays away at the beach, she has been trying for 2 years and nearly gave up after losing 3 little ones. just shows its still possible when the times right it will happen.


----------



## cla

thats nice when you have got a friend who as a little one the same age.
so your friend as been through the wars then with ttc??
how ar eyou today ?have you got anything planned for the weekend??


----------



## RedRose19

hi sinead i love that name too nice irish name.. i think id like to find irish names for my kids thats why i like aoibhe (ava) and ètainne pronounced e tain because i know ava is common but the spelling isnt so it wouldnt be so bad :D

anyway im going on lol how is everyone?? untill about 2 mins ago i was very happy now i feel like crap.. just got an email saying the family i went to last night decided to get an au pair instead because its cheaper :growlmad:

i just feel like crap.. but i suppose thats just how it goes.. :cry:

yayyy hayley thats soo sweet at being a godmother :D id love to be a god mother some day.. :D

how are you today cla??

awww thanks bm :hugs: id love to baby sit them hehe


----------



## H a

yeah she really struggled thought it was never going to happen for her to be honest but then when she relaxed decided to just have some fun and not stress she got pregnant while on holiday she'd even been drinking all week!

im going shopping with my mum tomorrow so god knows what she will buy! she keeps buying bibs, baby grows think she's getting addicted to shopping which isn't a bad thing for me i suppose saves me some pennies!

im a lot better today, im awake for starters and i slept so having a good day so far.

how are you today? any plans for weekend?


----------



## cla

morning katie. im sorry about the job hun im sending you a big :hugs:
hayley let you mom carry on thats what nannys are for:winkwink:
nothing planned so far im just have my exhaust done on my car and its costing me £155 :growlmad:more money i didnt want to spend


----------



## H a

eek! cars are so expensive aren't they mines got a service in a few weeks think it need quite a bit done to it!

katie sorry about the job, keep positive things will work out im sure x

will let mum carry on she knows what i like and can't help herself x


----------



## cla

why do they cost sooooooooooooo much one place quoted me £200 :growlmad: ive got the insurance as well next month. i wish i had a money tree at the bottom of the garden lol:dohh:


----------



## cla

katie hows your cycle going?? do you think you have ovd yet???


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. just feel so down about it.. but ive been email two other women about jobs.. its just this one was just up the road would of been perfect

anyway.. other than that im positive about everything else... me and oh had a lovely evening last night we really needed it.. we both went to the new house :happydance: just checked it out and its sooo much bigger then our current one its great..
were moving all our stuff wed.. yikes.. alot of packing to do..
then david suggested :blush: christening the house :rofl: then we went back to the old house ordered pizza watched a movie was great..
ruined my diet tho lol but was worth it

aww thats sweet about your mom.. i think my mom would be the same.. they prob just get so excited at the thought of grandkids :)


----------



## H a

yes a money tree would be good! im worried to death about money for when im on maternity and then after i will have to go back to work for a few days, mums offered to have little one for me to save money. not sure how it will be till it happens!

katie thats brilliant glad your being positive! house sounds brill and so glad your enjoying time together like i said a new start for both of you x


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> katie hows your cycle going?? do you think you have ovd yet???

not yet i dont think... but still loads of.. :blush: cm so looking good.. we have started bd every second day but not stressing about it.. its more when we want than because we have too.. its prob better that way to concieve :shrug:


have you ovd yet?


----------



## cla

katie you dirty girl, did you get to do everyroom:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

oh i just realised i didnt say a little about my self like you ladies :D

im katie, my oh is david, we have been together for 3 year and a half.. we got together on feb 1st :cloud9: i remember it all.. we met at school when we were 12... i must admit i didnt notice him right away untill xmas that year when i had to give him a secret santa.. one of my good friends just so happened to be his cousin :haha: and fast forward 3 years later we were sat together in science and thats when fell for each other hehe..
we then got engaged feb 13th (friday 13th :wacko) 2009


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> katie you dirty girl, did you get to do everyroom:blush:

no.. tbh i was too scared someone would walk in because there are various people who still have keys because our lease doesnt start till aug 1st but the landlord is beign nice letting us move our stuff in early.. i was scared he would walk in :haha: so just our bedroom to be haha..


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> katie hows your cycle going?? do you think you have ovd yet???
> 
> not yet i dont think... but still loads of.. :blush: cm so looking good.. we have started bd every second day but not stressing about it.. its more when we want than because we have too.. its prob better that way to concieve :shrug:
> 
> 
> have you ovd yet?Click to expand...

no i havent ovd yet i think it might be sometime next week which seems ages away:dohh: is it good then when you have loads of cm???


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> katie you dirty girl, did you get to do everyroom:blush:
> 
> no.. tbh i was too scared someone would walk in because there are various people who still have keys because our lease doesnt start till aug 1st but the landlord is beign nice letting us move our stuff in early.. i was scared he would walk in :haha: so just our bedroom to be haha..Click to expand...

what a shock he would have had walking in on you with your legs in the air lol:haha:
hopefully the house has some good luck to it and the little swimmers have done there job


----------



## RedRose19

yeah means your body is getting ready to ov... when you see egg white cm thats fertile cm then...
i think ill be next week too if the soy worked that is hehe so if we both get preg we'd be due around the same time :dance:


----------



## RedRose19

do you ladies have msn or something so we could all have a chat maybe?? :D just a thought because i cant keep up :rofl:


----------



## cla

nope i havent this is all im on:dohh:
ive got loadsssssss of cm:happydance:


----------



## H a

claire i tracked my cycles with cm apparently its the most accurate way of tracking when your fertile! 

i dont have msn as im at work,good job i have my own office! he he


----------



## cla

what a great job you have got:thumbup: what do you do???


----------



## H a

i do the artwork for a printing company been here 13 years since i was on work experience.
love it i do what i want really as long as the jobs get done by end of the week!


----------



## cla

you must love it if you have been there that long. and at least you can sit down and you arent on your feet as your little bump gets bigger


----------



## H a

yeah thats true, i did leave 2 years ago thinking i needed ot do something different felt id missed out but made it not even 2 weeks phoned my boss and he took me back! thank god!

hoping to come back 2 days a week but still looking forward to having 9 months off.

do you work hun?


----------



## cla

i did until last year. i worked in retail and i had been at the same job for over 4 years working 40 hours. then i hurt my back from lifting to many heavy things because there was never any men about. i have had all the scans test and they said i have got ware and tear on my dics, which they said is common in my age:growlmad: they ended up getting rid of me as my doctor couldnt give them a date for when i was going back. 
its been over a year now and im no better i cant do anything, im sitting here with a hot water bottle to ease the pain as i dont like taking tablets.
i worked my gutts out for that company and rian had to suffer because of it:growlmad:


----------



## H a

oh claire thats so crap of them!! i totally understand back pain i had my back realined as my posture was out which meant my disk slipped, took them 2 years moving each disk but now touch wood im not too bad odd twinge its so painful wish there was something they could do to help you i sure there not actually allowed to get rid of you for something like that! its the one thing im worried about when i get bigger the back problems i just know its going to flare up im sure!
is there anything you can do from hope for extra pennies? i took on slimming world franchise which i do 2 classes a week for 2 hours after work its the best thing i ever did i love it! and earns quite a bit if you work hard for a good group.


----------



## RedRose19

awww im sorry about your back hun, they usually have to give you a manual handling course to help with the lifting.. you cant have a lifting job without manual handling here.. otherwise the company can get sued for it :haha:
a sore back is horrible tho.. :( :hugs:

my head hurts.. tea and breaky i think..


----------



## cla

i cant do anything, thats why its a pain in the back side. 
im 28 and im like an old women it pisses me off.
when i was pregnant with my last my back gave me a kicking that it started to hurt my hips. you will be ok just rest as much as you can:hugs:


----------



## cla

i had training and everything. but when they tell you to move somthing and tell you they havent got enough staff to help me:growlmad: so i used to get on with it as it would be easyer me doing it myself
ive tried to sue them but they said that i cant prove my case as i could have hurt my back at home so nobody will take my case on. they will only take my case on if i pay:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

grrr :growlmad: thats terrible because its not like a broken bone that will repair in time,,, your back is so sensitve yet people dont realise employers dont realise is what i mean and its disgusting.. they should look out for you..

anyway im off for food i feel sick :(


----------



## cla

iam welllllllllllllllll pissed off. a girl around the corner has just had a baby, she has just gone past pushing the pushchair with a fag in her hand:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
sorry rant over


----------



## cla

katie what you having nice


----------



## RedRose19

well back to the diet :( so im having bran flakes lol


----------



## H a

gosh thats so unfair for you claire! such a shame i had physio through the doctor which really helped make it stronger - maybe they can do something for you?

woman smoking with baby - god i hate that!!!!! :growl:


----------



## cla

i have been through 4 physios and they couldnt do anything for me. one even said it was in my head untill he messed with me.

i hate seeing anybody with a bump or pregnant smoking. they want a baby so much but they cant stop smoking. the girl next door as just had a baby boy, but she as lost 2 babies before that. i think one was a still born and she lost the other like i did. but with this pregnancey she never stopped smoking. i would give everything up just to have a health baby:growlmad:


----------



## cla

babyhopes10 said:


> well back to the diet :( so im having bran flakes lol

isnt that your breakfast


----------



## RedRose19

i suppose you could call it brunch lol is my first meal today.. i had a late breaky oops..

ladies.. im having one of them :hissy: why cant i be preg days that its so unfair etc.. think i just need a hug

:hugs: cla i hope this cycle is for us both


----------



## cla

wouldnt it be nice if it was a fry up:thumbup: with loads of brown sause


----------



## H a

so frustrating some people just dont know how lucky they are! smoking is one of my pet hates i never smoked.

katie sending BIG :hug: 

shame the physio didnt help you hun :(


----------



## RedRose19

i hate it too.. my oh always try to start :dohh: but i always say hes not allowed haha
he says he loves the smell :shock:

id love a bacon sandwich.. yummm

but must-stick-to-the-diet i leep telling myself i need to lose weight lol


----------



## cla

I hope it's both our month everythings crossed


----------



## RedRose19

god im such a lazy thing :( ive loads of things i need to do but ive got a i cant be arse attitude i hate it.. grrr i wish i could get motivated :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! wow so much to catch up on. thats crazy that lady was smoking, that poor baby. my parents both smoked when we were growing up, yuck!!!! i dont know how someone could smoke when pg, it always gags me just to smell it.:sick:

sooo hope this is the month for you both!!!!!!!! :hugs:

it must not have been the couple for you babyhopes, there must be something much better out there!

some things about me... im 32, will be 33 in nov. went to college for 2 degrees from 18-22. was married at 17, had dd at 20 and 22. divorced at 24, husband got addicted to drugs and left us. didnt see him for a couple mos then very sporadically for a few years. raised my girls myself and worked in local government til i was 27. was ready for a change as it was so stressful helping persons with severe mental illness and homelessness find jobs, was a certified employment specialist, so i quit. took a job at an aerospace place here called bombardier learjet and met my now hubby jason. left that job but kept dating him, my girls were 5 and 6. started working for an electrical machine repair company as a secretary that i absolutely loved. moved in with jason and found out we were pg, so i quit when i was 6 mos. was supposed to marry him in april 07 but got married in dec 06 since i already bought my dress and was pg, wanted to still fit it. have stayed home ever since march 07, had ds in june 07,had another baby and another on the way. started home school for my girls as i never liked the schools here and love every minute of my life now. was so scared to leave my job with government but was the best decision i ever made. since i met jason and have more babies and live my dream of being a stay at home mom, wouldnt change it for the world. funny i am working on #5 since i truly believed i would never marry again or have more children after my girls lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

finally got a pic to stay. here is my lil one on tues:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww hello little beany :D :happydance:


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, evertime i come on here ive about 5 pages to catch up on.

sori bout ur back claire i work in retail (dunnes stores) heard of it?? and lots of heavy lifting there to. grrr. i stay away though. i do customer service so i jst gotta deal with people shouting at me all day. 

katie a big :hugs: for u. i hav a cousin called ava. its nice. i love eva.

awh melissa ur little beeny. so lovely seeing scans. it makes me emontional.

hayley ur mum will hav you all kitted out by the time baby comes.

gosh im so tiered cnt keep my eyes open. everytime i eat i feel sooo sick. got midwife app on 3rd auguest. :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies.. sorry ive been away at my parents for the weekend and me an david went to his cousins wedding.. it was a great night, i was with his parents most of the night but it was great.. reminds me and david we need lessons before our wedding lol

ill be back home tonight yayyy :D


----------



## H a

hi guys well what a great start to monday morning - been to the midwife and i heard babies heartbeat for the first time - amazing! I'm totally on cloud nine again.
went shopping at the weekend and got so much stuff.

hope everyone is okay?

katie weddings are lovely occasions sounds like you had a great time!
claire did the car cost a lot?


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> finally got a pic to stay. here is my lil one on tues:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 102012

how sweet our first baby scan:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

morning hayley:hugs:
i bet it felt great did your oh go with you? what did you buy nice???
what do you mean the price of my car when i brought it or for the exhaust?????


----------



## H a

exhaust did it cost a lot to repair?

bought loads, mum went mad on some outfits, vests
i finally got some trousers and nice tops for going out which fit!
changing mat in the ziggy range im having from next
my grandma came with me and bought me the cuddle bath robes and got the steriliser set after being told it was discontinued babies rus had one on the shelf reduced so i had it!


----------



## cla

it cost £155 but everybody else was charging £200:growlmad: because it is a mini it is just one whole exhaust. but you can tell i have had it done the car a lot faster then it was .
i love baby shopping, by the way you are going you will have everything by septermber.


----------



## H a

thats not too bad then.

yeah plan to have everything done by october/november including nursery and the garden turfed got so much to do on our house we only moved in last november and it needs a bit o work x


----------



## cla

god you have everything planned out. so you have got a new home and a baby:happydance:
have you worked out how to put your scan pic on yet???


----------



## H a

yeah everyone says new house new baby and it did happen that way.

I want to rest and enjoy christmas this year with no stress of having to get things with christmas shoppers!

still cant get it to work will try again tonight x


----------



## cla

i cant wait to see it.
well i think i got my possitive opk yesterday, but i havent used my pre-seed yet:dohh: do you know if i can use it now


----------



## sthelens29

H a said:


> hi hun im on CD 9 so only a few days ahead of you would love to chat to you and see how we get on this month x

hi there i am ttc this month currently on cd x:flower:


----------



## sthelens29

hi there i am looking for a ttc buddies, i hav been ttc for a year now just wondering if we are all in the same boat? x


----------



## cla

sthelens29 said:


> hi there i am looking for a ttc buddies, i hav been ttc for a year now just wondering if we are all in the same boat? x

hi hun of course you can join us. im claire:thumbup:


----------



## H a

Claire, thats brilliant! i would use preseed when from now on as you have a pos opk x

hi sthelens 29 welcome x


----------



## cla

i will give it a go tonight. before you bd how long before do you put it up there:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

omg ladies... i forgot to tell you something.. while i was in bp we visited ripleys believe it or not.. its basically a fertility statue your suppose to rub it and get preg by the following month.. one of the ladies who came with us rubbed it aswell and shes just found out shes preg :happydance: can you believe if it worked for me too.. 

anyway thought id share that :rofl:

me and oh have just been enjoying our time together and moving house.. not really taken much notice of cd.. im on 12-13 so not fussed really :D

good luck this cycle claire i got fx for us both :D


----------



## H a

you can use it upto 15mins before you :sex:

babyhopes thats brilliant fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## RedRose19

you can call me katie its ok :p

ladies im getting ov pains i really hope this is it :dance: it seems the soy/the fertility statue is working hehe


----------



## naderz

hey girls katie i really hope rubbing that thing brings you good luck dis month 

im so excited for u and claire. i really hope this is the month.

hayley i moved in2 my new house in decenber so i guess new house new baby is true lol

katie ur moving in2 a new house now 2 :happydance:

claire i hope the preseed works for ya.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!! welcome sthelens!:hugs:

its getting me soooo excited that you two are both ovulating at the same time, im hoping this is it for you both. that would be so amazing!:happydance:

haley- you have a lot to do hun, dont overdo it!:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

hey sinead! how are you feeling today? hope your getting on ok. your getting far along!!!! i start 8 weeks this wednesday, so its getting more real and exciting to us.

my hubby signed us up at church to teach a 2-6 toddler group together. dont know how great that will be with morning sickness, but i guess i will find out starting next sunday!:dohh:


----------



## naderz

hey melissa,2 months whooo time is flying. 12 weeks this thursday so itl be time to tell my inlaws. oh lovely a toddler group awh the morning sickness that wnt be gud. hope u dnt get it all through dis pg like the last. im not getting sick bt felling sick constantly is almost as bad.

gerald (my oh) keeps rubbing my belly and looking at it to see if its growing an getting round. i cnt wait for a bump :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

im surprised you dont have a bump yet!!! im sure i will by then. i didnt lose all my weight from last preg tho. kinda still got a bump from that one, lol!


----------



## naderz

well i hav a curved bac so my belly always sticks out anyway lol i do hav a bit of a bump already u can see where its getting round and waist thicker. i havent told my work or friends yet so im sure they will start to notice soon.


----------



## cla

Katie I have heard of that in Blackpool it was on the news the other year, I bet it as worked . 
Well I'm giving the pre-seed a go tonight but my opks have gone neg I hope I haven't missed it


----------



## cla

All this talk of bumps I want one:growlmad:


----------



## naderz

ull get one this cycle claire :flower:


----------



## cla

I hope I haven't missed using the pre-seed. I hope it is my month and katie , I would be great to get a possitive as my due date is the 11th and that would make it easier


----------



## naderz

i never used opks pet so i dnt know how they work but if you got ur first positove opk yesterday was it then u must jst be starting 2 ov now


----------



## naderz

:dohh: i wasnt finished writing.

im sure u havnet missed it. hav u been checking ur cm? wats it like at the moment?


----------



## cla

Well I have got the pre-seed ready for tonight, keiths going to wonder what I'm up to lol.


----------



## naderz

he doesnt know ur using it?? he will be thinking ur in the bathroom putting on a sexy outfit for him :haha: i guess its an early night for u :blush:

me and oh havent had sex in 8 weeks

it wud be lovely to get ur bfp on ur due date. i got mine for this pregnancy on my due date from my first mc and i thouht it was really special it made it much easier to get through the day with happy news. i hope the same happens for u.


----------



## cla

He will think I'm mad. When we bd he will think iam all wet and horny for him but we know my little secret lol
When I checked my cm before it was like body lotion what ever that means


----------



## naderz

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: rofl: rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: i near wet myself there gerald turned round and asked wat im laughing at.
he will be sliding all over you.

if its clear thin and stretchy thats fertile cm so get :sex: :sex: :sex: 
i think wen its whiteish and thick ur getting ready to ov

god ive such bad heartburn


----------



## RedRose19

have fun claire :winkwink: im almost 80% sure i ovulated earlier today as i had the pains.. the pains stopped now.. so either it was building up.. and not actually have yet or i have already :D
either way it looks like if we both get preg this cycle we would be due around the same time :D
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cla

yeah we can be bump buddies:happydance::happydance::happydance:
well i tried the pre- seed and it went EVERRYWHERE :dohh:it was all over my hands and i couldnt do anything with it:growlmad: so we just bd :happydance:
hows everybody today:hugs:


----------



## cla

wheres everybody, iam 1dpo and it is doing my head in already:growlmad:
im lowering the tone AGAIN:dohh:me and keith did the deed last night in bed so i didnt move till this morning . so when i got up no:spermy::spermy: came out and still hasnt. i even asked keith if he :spermy::spermy:up me because nothing as come out yet:rofl::rofl:


----------



## H a

hey hun what you like hey! you do make me laugh! sorry been busy with work not many of us in today.
sounds like a good one then maybe this is the one!! 

im feeling very tired today and have cramp in my leg which is driving me mad!


----------



## cla

After noon Hayley. I always have to ask stupid questions. 
How's the bump


----------



## H a

it dosnt matter least you can ask on here! bumps doing okay just the cramp driving me mad and have group tonight so going to be very tired by time i finished x


----------



## cla

God u are a busy girl. Get your oh to rub your feet when you get in. 
Iam asking a stupid question now, so I had a possitive opk on Sunday so how many dpo am I ???????


----------



## H a

not sure to be honest i always did the deed for 3 days after the first pos opk but usually i would try for as long as possible just to make sure we didn't miss it, i will look at my book when i get home to see how i worked it out.
its not a silly question just very confusing thats all!

yes will be having a good old rest at 8pm when class is finished! x

had my first week this week of a gain - not bad to be 15 weeks and only gained 1lb so far! :happydance:


----------



## cla

H a said:


> not sure to be honest i always did the deed for 3 days after the first pos opk but usually i would try for as long as possible just to make sure we didn't miss it, i will look at my book when i get home to see how i worked it out.
> its not a silly question just very confusing thats all!
> 
> yes will be having a good old rest at 8pm when class is finished! x
> 
> had my first week this week of a gain - not bad to be 15 weeks and only gained 1lb so far! :happydance:

That's all you have put on you lucky so and so


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies how is everyone? :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!!

claire- if it was my body i would say i ovulated monday... could have been anywhere from sunday to tuesday for you though. what does it say on your opk? it should say when you ovulate after a pos based on the sensitivity of that test. mine say 12-24 hrs. but had one brand that said 24-36 hrs.

haley- i already gained 2 pounds and i am 8 weeks tomorrow, yikes!!


----------



## cla

Thanks for that Hun there is just so much to learn. I had a possitive Sunday and today they are neg. I still seem to have increased cm so I will try and get round Keith tonight. 
How are you Hun????


----------



## naderz

hey everyone

claire did the preseed not go to plan? well jst keep bd its good that no :sperm: came down theyl all be swimming round looking for eggy. hope they get it

and katie hoping for u 2. lol yous wud be due sooo close - how cool

melissa i think ive gained bout 3lbs

hayley hope ur leg gets better, i have aches at the top of my legs wen i sit down.


----------



## RedRose19

omg claire i think we would be like due on the same date or just days apart :happydance: i hope the fertility statue works! :D

i hope the pre seed worked :winkwink:

Sinead, Hayley and Melissa, i just wanted to say thanks for staying here with me and claire :D its been so nice to have your support.. makes ttc just that bit more easier :)
and its lovely to see how your pregnancy is going :D


----------



## H a

hey katie its no problem i love coming on here to see how everyone is doing-we all came on here for support in the first place and were are here for each other x

your sounding so positive this month and im praying its your month!

very happy with only a pound gain ive been so good though - eating healthy and not eating for two! got my maternity trousers at the weekend gosh there so comfy :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i cant wait to buy some hehe they sound comfy


----------



## cla

morning everybody:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun how are you :Doh btw did i tell you ladies..

i got a job!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cla

no you didnt:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## H a

well done katie thats great news!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay katie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats such great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :cry: you've all been so lovely these past few weeks.. which tbh have been so so hard..
i just feel like im at the end of the tunnel now.. 
and i feel its with you help of course tho.. thanks so much for everything
now my cherry on the cake would to be preg :haha:

im childminding a little boy 3 days a week.. so excited and i start in 2 weeks :D

but right now i feel so cringy.. because my MIL to be just saw my folic acid tabs and she doesnt even know were ttc.. omg i feel so embarrassed :dohh:


----------



## naderz

awh katie i wudnt hav left all you lovely ladies. i love getting on here to talk about our problems, share news and support i try my best to get on here as much as i can.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH congratulations on the job :happydance::happydance: thats fab. im so glad thing are looking up for u and david, new house new job and this month i so so so so so so so so so so so so so so hope a :bfp: comes your way and claire too :flower:

lol did ur MIL say anything to u? 

hope everybody doing good :hugs:


----------



## cla

Katie what did she say ???????????


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

morning :D sorry ladies yday i was all over the place, we were moving most of our stuff into the new house.. took us all day.. then we stayed at the new house for the first time :D
but no internet there... just at the old house now cleaning and using the internet lol..

she didnt say anything.. i think she saw them anyway she opened my wardrobe seeing if there was anything we had left behind.. and my folic acid had PREGNANT on the the side of the box.. so im sure she saw it.. she made little comments about children and babies all day tho..

there gone now tho thank fook.. i mean there lovely people but they make me feel like i need to be on edge all the time

thanks so much sinead.. :hugs:

id love to get a bfp in the next for weeks.. it would make this month perfect.. :D


----------



## cla

Afternoon Hun.
I bet your mother in law is telling everybody that she is going to be a nan lol. I haven't got that problem with the in-laws as Keith doesn't have anything to do with them, rian doesn't even know who she is !
So when do you move in ??


----------



## RedRose19

well.. were suppose to be moved in by now :blush: but friday is when we hand over the keys.. as i need internet.. lol we might have internet by 2mor in the new house..


----------



## cla

You will have to show us some pics of your new love nest.
How are you feeling otherwise, any symptoms yet???


----------



## RedRose19

well.. ive no idea how many days past ov i am.. or even if i have.. :shrug: im just assuming that pain was ov pains... but ive had them pains 3 times already this cycle so its hard to say which it could of been :wacko:

i think... if i did ov i ov'd at cd 12 which is abit early but still should be ok right?

so im guessing i could be.. around 1-3 dpo :shrug: no idea tho..
no symptoms tho.. just tired but think thats cuz were moving


----------



## cla

I hope you did ov then so if we do both get be can be bump buddies:happydance:
Where's everybody else hiding:shrug:


----------



## naderz

hey girls

katie thats great news on the new house,best wishes :hugs:

claire are u having any symtoms yet?

cnt believe yous ov so close, its so exciting :dance:

roll on good news.

well im on my 12 week mark today bt sooo long to wait for scan.


----------



## H a

hi guys sorry been so busy at work, hope every ones okay!
been a little tired last few days- convinced i elt baby move yesterday and still feeling it today too very weird! :dance:


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
hayley what did it feel like?? all i can explain what i felt was like when you go over a speed bump and your tummy goes


----------



## H a

well its a bit like a faint poke in the similar place each time, not really a flutter but its so hard to explain - hot flushes have started and im thinking this week is a big week for changes that im noticing!

you okay today?


----------



## cla

yeah im fine i just wish my days would go faster on my ticker:dohh:
what is your bump getting bigger as well?? are you having a good day at work??


----------



## cla

well i have just been to the toilet and i had a load of yellowish cm:shrug:what does this mean????


----------



## H a

hi claire this may help?
yes bumps getting harder and more round now definatley look preggas some of my tops look ridiculous had to go and buy some new ones!


Cervical Mucus - How it Relates to Getting Pregnant



Cervical mucus changes are monitored for determining when ovulation occurs through the cervical mucus monitoring test. As your cycle progresses, your cervical mucus increases in volume and changes texture. The changes in the mucus that is secreted from the cervix reflect where you are in your cycle. The consistency of your cervical mucus changes during the cycle due to hormonal fluctuations. You are considered most fertile when the mucus becomes clear, slippery, and stretchy. Many women compare mucus at this stage to raw egg whites.
Before collecting a sample, be sure to wash your hands first in order to prevent the transmission of germs.

The most common ways of collecting a cervical mucus sample are:

Inserting your finger into your vagina and collecting some mucus.
Using toilet paper and wiping the entrance of your vagina and analyzing the mucus collected that way.
The most accurate way to collect your cervical mucus is to insert your finger into your vagina and circle your finger around your cervix or as close as you can to the cervix. This will allow you to actually collect the cervical mucus instead of just it's wetness.
Monitoring the changes in cervical mucus is the only method that will not require looking back to the past few cycles for analysis, and also provide reliable results that you can trust when trying to conceive. You can do this yourself by getting a sample of your cervical secretions and stretch it between 2 of your fingers (the thumb and index finger) to test for the consistency. Examining the changes in your cervical mucus can help you pinpoint your time of ovulation and increase your chances of pregnancy.

Before Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy):
The first few days following menstruation, there will be little or no discharge present. You will feel dryness around your vulva. During this time, chances of getting pregnant are low.

Approaching Ovulation (chance of pregnancy):
The first discharge that does appear should be moist or sticky and should be white or cream in color. In the finger test, the mucus should break easily. You will only be able to pull your fingers about 1 cm apart before it breaks. During this transition time, first the mucus will become cloudy and slightly stretchy during the finger test (this means that it will still break before the fingers are stretched all the way). As time progresses, the mucus will become greater in volume.

Right around ovulation (high chance of pregnancy): 
At this stage, mucus resembles egg whites. It is the thinnest, clearest and most abundant at this point in the cycle. Finger testing will allow the mucus to stretch quite a ways (several centimeters) before it breaks (if it breaks at all). ) The amount of this thin mucus will steadily increase until you experience your 'mucus peak'. This is the last day of this period where the chance of conception is high. It is closely tied to ovulation. During this phase, the sperm's survival rate is higher. It can survive in cervical mucus for up to 72 hours, a significantly longer time than during the rest of the cycle.

After Ovulation (low chance of pregnancy): 
After ovulation, there is a marked change in mucus appearance. It returns to the sticky stage (does not stretch during finger test) and there is again a feeling of dryness around the vulva.

One caution for this test is that sperm can be confused with the mucus secretions and you could make wrong assumptions. Also, vaginal infections, medication, and birth control can alter conditions and should be taken into consideration when examining any vaginal secretions.

If you are interested in charting your cervical mucus to try and pinpoint your time of ovulation, you can download our free cervical mucus charts. You can download a blank CM chart from BabyHopes.com in two different formats: PDF or Excel Spreadsheet

There are several cases where you may not be able to collect an adequate sample of cervical mucus. Medications, being over 35, & not ovulating can have a dramatic effect on your body's ability to produce the fertile cervical mucus.

If you are not able to determine your time of ovulation, you may have to use another ovulation prediction method, such as basal body temperature ( BBT ) charting or using ovulation tests.


----------



## H a

works so busy today quite fed up with it today :sad:


----------



## cla

thanks for that, but it doesnt state after ov, iam 4dpo today.
have you told everybody that you are pregnant??
have you worked out how to use the camera yet??


----------



## H a

After ovulation, there is a marked change in mucus appearance. It returns to the sticky stage (does not stretch during finger test) and there is again a feeling of dryness around the vulva

still not took any pictures yet keep forgetting!

everyone knows now family and friends which is good x


----------



## cla

i will have to wait and see:wacko:
whens your next scan??


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- thick cm, sometimes yellow is my first indication of pregnancy. dont want to get your hopes up too much if your not, but thats my first sign every time. i have had 7 pregnancies, two were mc, so i really know my body in this area. hope its a good sign for you! :hugs:

haley- it seems early to feel at 15 wks but its not. i felt my last one at 14 wks. my ob said it was his position and the fact that his placenta was in back of him. i bet you are for sure feeling that baby:wohoo:

katie- yay to the new home and job. a new baby on the way would just be the cherry on top!!!:baby:

naderz- how are you hun? tired still im sure. hope your not sick anymore and getting on good:winkwink:


----------



## H a

28th august i be 20 weeks then which is only 5 weeks away and im half way how scary is that!

i had little movements all morning so convinced it is baby moving! :happydance: feels more real now!


----------



## H a

ooh thats exciting!!! maybe this is your month claire!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cla

Melissa how many dpo did you get it????
I'm not getting my hopes because I will have one huge full if I'm not


----------



## blessedmomma

i think it was about 3 dpo. im gonna try to paste my ff chart on here. 

tmi- i do know that for me it stays dry after my af when im not pg. but when i am it dries up a little after i ovulate, then comes back pretty quick. its thicker though and sometimes yellow. stays for the rest of my pg too


----------



## blessedmomma

My Ovulation Chart 

hope this works


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- it looks like for me it was 3-4 dpo. ff said i ovulated on cd14 due to temp change, but i changed it to cd13. i have a slow temp change due to low progest. that they dont account for. also had ov pains on cd12 and cd13, so i averaged it out to cd13. even though based on last scan, it was prob cd12.

sooooo, that would have made me 3dpo if it was cd13 and 4dpo if it was cd12.

is that confusing enough for ya???:shrug:

i know everyones different so not all women get it, but its also very normal to have heavy cm from pregnancy.


----------



## cla

Thanks for that Hun. Knowing my luck it's my body playing games


----------



## blessedmomma

i sooooo hope not!!! im praying for you!!!!!!

it would be just perfect if you and katie got pg this month. 

like i said though, im not trying to get your hopes up in case its just your body being silly. but for me its always a good sign. in fact while i was charting every day, i was telling my DH that we were pg cuz of the cm coming back.


----------



## blessedmomma

how long are you waiting to test?

i started testing at 8 dpo. my first was negative and i threw it away.

at 9dpo i tested and it was negative but forgot to throw it out. when we got home i looked at it before throwing it away and it had the lightest line ever. my hubby couldnt even see it, but i could.

at 10 dpo i had bought a more sensitive test and it was still really light but it came up pos.

makes me wonder if my 8dpo test wouldve come up pos if i wouldve kept it and looked later. or if i wouldve used a more sensitive test on that day to start with. i guess i will never know:shrug:


----------



## cla

To tell you the truth I haven't even throught about it. I'm just waiting to start spotting next week:growlmad:
Yesterday I had pains like af was going to start , so who knows.
Since we have all started this thread someone as got pg everymonth, wonder who it will be this month??????


----------



## blessedmomma

i spotted at 5dpo this pg. and i think had a couple more days of spotting. then it stopped and started again. i didnt put it all down on ff chart, but it was more than what i had recorded. i wrote it in my calender book here and kept track instead. i had cramps off and on too. dont know if it was implanting or what


----------



## blessedmomma

i even had af pains like i was gonna start around the time i usually start but didnt. dont remember if that happened with my previous pg or not.

i still hope this is your month!!!


----------



## cla

Thank you Hun. I really hope Iam then it would make my dd easier!
We have both done everything we can to make this work so fingers crossed and don't forget legs lol


----------



## cla

How's everybody today


----------



## RedRose19

hi everyone how are you ladies :D
still no internet at my house :( but its not so bad as ive got so much stuff to do anyway we have still got a lot to unpack but the worse over with lol.. we have cleaned the house it was very dirty so now its lovely and fresh.. 
no symptoms really but im trying to just forget about it if that makes sense 
my little brother is up tonight because were off to the uk on the tuesday im getting my dress fitting and he is staying with my nan untill the wedding.. stressed out tho.. and having no internet doesnt help as i gotta print off my boarding passes :dohh:

how is everyone? 
got my fx for you claire :dust:


----------



## cla

I was wondering where you was. Ohhhhhhh I love cleaning and the smell of bleach( I don't sniff it lol)
I was just wondering if you know, I have just done an opk and the line as come up straight away I would say it is like the day before you get a possitive. How can this happen when I got a neg on Monday ?


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> To tell you the truth I haven't even throught about it. I'm just waiting to start spotting next week:growlmad:
> Yesterday I had pains like af was going to start , so who knows.
> Since we have all started this thread someone as got pg everymonth, wonder who it will be this month??????

hopefully us both :happydance::happydance:

ive been getting thick cm too :shock: and also :blush: i noticed yday when we went to bd everything was wayyyy more sensitive and i felt so tight it hurt sorry if tmi.. i just noticed this was strange for me.. is it a preg sign :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> I was wondering where you was. Ohhhhhhh I love cleaning and the smell of bleach( I don't sniff it lol)
> I was just wondering if you know, I have just done an opk and the line as come up straight away I would say it is like the day before you get a possitive. How can this happen when I got a neg on Monday ?

either your ovulating again or.. you could be preg :happydance: as the ovulation sticks pick up on pregnancy sooner than tests..


----------



## cla

Yeah but I had a possitive last Sunday then it went neg the next day, so I haven't got a clue what's happening.
I thought it would be to soon to tell:shrug:
Do you think you have done it then?????


----------



## cla

I e just done another and there is only a slight line


----------



## RedRose19

god the opks confused me :wacko: 

i dunno.. i mean im trying not to think about it too much.. but ive had a headache on and off for the last 2days.. which when i got preg the 2nd time happened during my 2ww :D
so who knows lol
:dust: for us


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, this is all so exciting. the 2ww seems the longest 2weeks in ur life doesnt it. i ordered dip sticks off the net for 1.99 and i was testing almost everyday. 

i so hope it happens for u claire and katie dis month.

going to see midwife on tue, do u fink she will use those things to hear the baby heart beat as i dnt fink i can wait till sep??

hope everybody doing good, hayley how lovely i hope it was baby moving, how beautiful.

melissa yea still tiered, sickness not as frequent tho. im sure ur exhausted having too look after ur other 4 aswell oh and ur church class starts today?? hows that?

xxx


----------



## naderz

claire those opks are confusing but they do pick up on pregnancy so that cud be a sign :happydance:


----------



## cla

Hi Hun. I'm not taking them serious as I have just done another and there still is a faint line. I have just checked my cm and it seems snotty:blush:
How are you??


----------



## naderz

yea dnt be getting ur hopes up jst in case but ive my fingers crossed. got up in 1.30 today :blush: had a loooonnnng lie in lol and im tiered already. heading off to my mums for dinner now. everytime i think of food i get nausious.


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on.
Well I feel like shit, my stomach is killing and i haven't got the energy to do anything. Oh and I think I might have started spotting again


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies. we were pretty busy this weekend so didnt get on internet.

class went great. my hubby is the actual teacher and i am the helper. he amazes me, he works so well with kids, probably why we have so many, lol! 

i hope pg are going well, and would be overjoyed to see you two get your positives.

claire- i used opk's before a hpt and they had light lines on them. mine had went neg after ov also, then started to have lines again.this was first pg i did that with. i spotted around then also and thought i was getting my normal spotting before af, but now think it was implantation. you are right around that time too. 

katie- being very sensitive especially during sex is such a good sign. all the hormones from early pg makes the cervix more sensitive. i had never noticed til this time, but i am more too. sometimes i even spot after. i looked it up to make sure we werent gonna mc or something. i read that the cervix has a lot of blood running to it during pg and gets friable.

i sooooo hope you two are pg!!!!!!!:happydance:

i have another scan on tues to check things out with baby and get a better due date. cant wait!


----------



## cla

That's for that I done another opk today and no line came up straight away so I just throw it away because I eas spotting. I have checked my cm and it looks like snot, not the colour. 
I bet you can't wait for the scan??


----------



## blessedmomma

did you do it with fmu? mine didnt come up really quick either... just thought it was odd that they had a line at all. mine usually stay without a line til next ov time. but i do know some women fluctuate more with lh during the month. 

hope its still your month:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... having no internet is killing me :(
im at an internet cafe at the moment.. my head is still killing me.. i feel weak? in general.. and just feel like crap..
last night i had a weird feeling in my lower tummy.. like a pinching feeling.. it hurt but only for like 1 min then turned into aching cramps.. maybe af on her way i dunno..
sorry claire for the spotting but it could be implantation??
im off to the uk 2mor for 2 days to get a dress fitting... im dreading it.. i feel so huge and depressed :( why cant i find the will power to stay on the diet.. someone sow my mouth shut please :(


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- sorry your feeling so down and having so much going on. if it makes you feel any better, i never get headaches accept when im preggo. and get them all the time when i am. and that pinch and crampy feeling could be sign of implantation too. i had cramps around time of implantation and always around time af should be due when im pg. 

hope your dress finding goes wonderful and you find the perfect dress!:hugs:


----------



## cla

Oh Katie I know what you mean by feeling crap. 
I wis


----------



## cla

I didn't finish writting then. My stomach is killing I wish it was ib but I doubt it.


----------



## cla

katie i hope you have a great time over here, i bet you look lovely in your dress:hugs:
hows the bumps doing?????


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!!

claire- i have a dating scan today at 1 my time. pretty excited to see our lilest one today. how are you feeling?
i see your 8dpo...
i was 9 dpo when i got my first positive with frer. it was after the ten minutes it was supposed to be read by though.


----------



## cla

Melissa I hope everything goes well, I can't wait to see the pic. 
I'm alright, I only had a bit of spotting yesterday and none today so we will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats very true. that dang tww is the worst. i am just hoping you two are pg. that would be so fabulous!!!!


----------



## cla

I hope we are two, it's like we have been left behide lol


----------



## naderz

hey girls.
melissa hope ur scan went great? how many hours are you behind or in front of us?
claire dnt worry yous wont get left behind this month will bring good news:flower:

i went to see the midwife today and listened to heart beat on a doppler, awwhh was amazing. it took a while though and i was getting really worried bt we got it in the end up :happydance: she said she could hear baby moving about to :happydance:

Hayley how you doing?
katie hope ur dress fitting goes well, is it for ur own wedding or your brothers??


----------



## cla

Hi Hun
It's great when you hear the little one , I can't wait to hear that noice again.
When's your next scan?


----------



## naderz

hey hun i cried with relief wen i heard the heartbeat :blush:
next scan is the 2nd september :D cnt wait

do you spot everyday b4 af comes? i hope that no spotting today-just yesterday is a gud sign.


----------



## cla

Yep for the last 4 years since I have been on the pill, if I would have known that it would have done this I would have never gone on it.
To tell you the truth it was only abit yesterday and it was a very light brown colour. So far none today so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## naderz

Is ur boobs feeling real sore? i got a tiny bit of brown stuff around the time my af was due.


----------



## cla

No not really , I didn't get them with rian but the last pregnancy I had them a week after my possitive test.


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- mine usually dont get sore right away, but i know a lot of women do.

just got home from my scan. baby is good. heartbeat was 183 bpm and my due date got moved up to march 8, yay!


----------



## cla

Ohhhhhhhhhhh omg I thought it was tomorrow look at the little baby . I'm over the moon everything is ok. 
How do you feel????


----------



## cla

What little cuties your boys are:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you. wish i could take credit, but they look just like their daddy. im ok, a lil sick today. makes it easier to take when you get to see who your sick for.


----------



## cla

So what do you think it is then boy or girl ????


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont want to guess. i have guessed the last 4 times and been wrong every time. i have no intuition about it. my hubby is always right and he says girl. if i based it on how my ms works i would say girl. i had much worse ms with my boys than my girls, and its not too bad this time. 

do you know how long your gonna wait to test? are your tests very sensitive?


----------



## cla

i think iam going mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cla

look at the pregnancey tests PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## naderz

cla hav u tested? hav u posted a pic? AHHHHHHH wer r they?? i wana see??


----------



## cla

I have just done anoth and it is neg, it must have a bad test. Sorry


----------



## naderz

melissa ur wee baby is beautiful. glad everyfing is goin good. ohh the 8th march thats my oh birthday.


----------



## naderz

did the first cum up pos?


----------



## naderz

claire i just saw ur test it looks positive to me for def. maybe try asnother 2mara with fmu although with those u dnt hav use fmu with them tests i wud anyway bt if def is looking good hun fingers X


----------



## cla

I feel so stupid now, I got my hopes up to get nothing


----------



## naderz

noooo dont say that. that test clearly had a line i even got gerald to look at it and he said 'yea thats a line its positive' forget about those other stupid tests hun and do another 2mara with first morning urune, and take ur answer from it.
hav u got any FRER? and dnt feel stupid at all. we all go through that each month we test. :hugs:

i used those tests with this pregnancy and i used them everday for about a week cuz i cudnt decide wat they wer telling me. sum days i got a faint line and sum i didnt. then i tested at exactly 4 weeks with one of them and a FRER with fmu and i took my answer from those. dnt give up hope hun.


----------



## cla

Thank you Hun. I was on cloud 9 now I feel crap. 
I haven't got no tests left in the house, I'm still getting faint lines on my opks. I don't know weather I have got the guts to go and buy a test as I don't want to see a neg.


----------



## naderz

opks pick up on preg too hun. i really hope that its the month i so so do. any i honestly think things are looking good so far. i def fink u shud get sum more. i know tests are expensive.
i hav a FRER left over if u want me to post it over to u??
or
www.earlypregnancytests.co.uk sell dip sticks 10 for 1.99
(im nearly sure thats wer i got mine)


----------



## cla

I have just read there are some faulty tests. Plus I have got some very light brown cm. I'm alright :thumbup:


----------



## H a

hey guys god what have i missed?????? cla how you doing hun????

melissa my birthday is march 8th too!! yey


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- you could very well be pg!!!!! that happened to me too. with my last pg i took some and sometimes it would come up with a very very faint line and sometimes not. i also noticed that if i checked it after the time it was supposed to show up by there would be a faint line. i never had an evap line before, ever, so thought it was odd to have one every time. turns out i was really pregnant.
even this time on 9dpo i had a line after the time i was supposed to read it by. i remembered what had happened with my last pg so i bought some frer and it showed up at 10 dpo. i would test again tomorrow.

i read on a website that if it comes up with a line after the 3, 5, or 10 minutes your supposed to wait it means that you are pg but dont have enough hcg in you urine to trigger the test during the time allowed. so if it is a 25miU test you may have 15-20 miU in your urine. if that makes sense.

haley- thats sooo cool your birthday is on the 8th! 
sinead- and your OH is the 8th!

it must be a very popular day!!!!!

hope katie is doing ok and she gets her internet up soon


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i just saw your test and that looks like a line to me. if you had drank something within a couple of hours before testing, your urine might have been more watered down than when you took your first test.

im soooooo hoping this is it for you!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## cla

Well I have just checked my cervix and there was a bit of red so I'm out. I'm alright, I have been throw worse then this. Thankyou for all your support love you loads xxxx


----------



## cla

Well I have just checked my cervix and there was a bit of red so I'm out. I'm alright, I have been throw worse then this. Thankyou for all your support love you loads xxxx


----------



## naderz

i dnt know anyfing bout cervix checking hun bt ur not yet till she gets here.

ur welcome, thats why wer here. love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## cla

I've tested this morning and it's a big fat neg. But I'm alright with it, next month here I come


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry claire. did you give it more time after to make sure it didnt turn later? every time i take one this early i have to wait til after the time it allows to see the line:hugs:

10 dpo is still really early to test


----------



## cla

I've just checked and nothings there. But good thing is the spotting as been minimal this month, there as only been a tiny bit today so that's good. 
How are you Hun???


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad your not spotting as much. there was some months i spotted for a week before i actually started af and it was so annoying.

i am good. hubby brought me home some fruit for lunch, its so yummy. 

you might try to test in a couple days. 10 dpo is early. some women it doesnt show up til after af is late. and depending on how sensitive your tests are they might not pick it up right away. if you're not, maybe you could try using softcups. i have a bunch left i could send you. not sure how long it would take to get overseas, but its worth a try. they call it the poor mans iui. it holds the spermies right next to the cervix so they all swim up. they live longer and make it to the egg quicker. both months i used it i got pg first time, with my last son and this pg too. there is a thread on here of women that are using them if your interested:shrug:


----------



## cla

I will have a think about it Hun . 
Where's everybody gone


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... sorry i was in the uk and we finally got internet at our new house.. ive so much new etc but is late and im only mins in the door.. just thought id say hi and also ladies... the soy has worked for me.. i started spotting only 4 weeks after my last af.. i usually only get af every 3-5 months.. its a miracle.. either its implantation or af starting either a great thing as it means my af has gone reg now.. meaning im ovulating..

soooo exciting thought id share with you i could cry right now.. sorry ive not read anything ill catch up 2mor :hugs:


----------



## cla

Yeahhhhhhhhhh your back. Did you have a good time???
So it looks like we didn't get it this month, next month here we come!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

im abit worried.. i went to the bathroom this morning.. and.. sorry about tmi but there was alot of reallllly dark blood.. almost black :wacko: i mean if it is af its only been 3 weeks since my last af.. so the soy has made it early aswell..
i mean i was hoping the spotting was impantation :( but its obviously af.. im counting today as cd 2 as yday evening it was a light bleed and i dont wanna miss my chance to take the soy again.. 
im in so much pain right now tho :(


----------



## naderz

hey girls jst a quick post b4 i head off too work, sorry about dis month bt nxt month here we come and so so hope its for yous.

katie glad the soy is working for u now ull hav a better idea of ov.

chat yous all later. xx :hugs:


----------



## H a

hi guys sorry not been on for a while works busy!

claire i think still test next few days you still early at 10dpo.

babyhopes not sure what to think hun maybe thats just because its early?

got my letter yesterday to say im a low risk for downs so very happy! :happydance: been fretting all week wondering where my letter was and was dreading the hospital calling instead.


----------



## RedRose19

im hoping so.. its worrying me so much :( and im finding it hard to move.. too painful..


----------



## cla

Do you think it is because you haven't had an af for ages?


----------



## RedRose19

it could of.. but i had a heavy af 3 weeks ago.. :shrug: i dunno what to think.. should i take soy again this cycle?


----------



## H a

Not sure hun I would give it a miss this month, give your body a rest x


----------



## cla

I haven't got a clue Hun. At least your af as come right on time


----------



## RedRose19

well i worked it out and its only 3 weeks after my last af.. so a week early?

anyway how are you hun :D


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!! :coffee:

haley- thats great about your test results, yay!!!!:happydance:

claire- your not out til af arrives! although next month would bring a may baby. i had my second dd in may, was a nice time for preg and may is a wonderful month to have a LO:baby:

katie- i heard that soy turns into estrogen which can make polyps and cysts grow really quick. i hope you dont have anything like that going on! maybe its just regulating your af or something though:shrug: i also read that black blood a week before your period is due is a good sign of implantation. i have never had it be black, but supposed to be a good sign. and pain could be from implantation too. hope this is it for you!:hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey girls, hayley do u hav to ask to get that special check done or is it done on everybody?? 

they changed my appointment to fri the 3rd of sept its only a day later so not too bad.

katie glad u got internet in ur new house :D and hope your ok, that sounds a bit weird, hav u tested at all?? maybe u shud??

clairehows the spotting now? are we still in for a maybe?????

someone has got preg each month so this month has to bring another i really hope its for yous :hugs: i sort of feel bad :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

why do you feel bad sinead?


----------



## naderz

cause claire and katie wer here before me and are still awaiting a bfp :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: :shrug::shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh i see. me too. i am praying it comes for them soon. it will be a wonderful day when we get on here and find out it happened:thumbup:

how are u doing sugar?


----------



## naderz

i know i hope so too. 

me doing ok, getting lots of heartburn and definly think my belly is growing. telling the rest of my family this weekend and telling the in laws wen we go visit on sunday. so that will be exciting. bit scared as too wat the rest of my family might say- aunts and unkels

how u keeping?? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> i know i hope so too.
> 
> me doing ok, getting lots of heartburn and definly think my belly is growing. telling the rest of my family this weekend and telling the in laws wen we go visit on sunday. so that will be exciting. bit scared as too wat the rest of my family might say- aunts and unkels
> 
> how u keeping?? xx

im doing good. having nausea every now and then, but not near as bad as with any of my other pregnancies, so very happy about that. normally i would be throwing up most of the day by now. 

i hope your family receives it well. it doesnt make for a hsppy day when someone is negative about the beauty of new life


----------



## cla

Don't be silly we will soon be with you !!!!!
Well I feel crap the due date is going to be harder then I thought. Everybody seems to be having there babies now and I've got nothing


----------



## RedRose19

awwww sinead dont worry we will join you when were suppose to :) :hugs:

claire i know what you mean.. i hope your ok :hugs: im here for you xx

i def have af.. im bleeding so heavy compared to the last few ive had so i guess its a proper af and i did ovulate :happydance: so its working..


----------



## cla

Afternoon Hun I'm here for you to xxx
Yeahhhhh for af are you alright


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- how are you doing today? im sorry this wasnt it, that just sucks. im so sad. i want us to all be carrying our little babies:hugs:

katie- at least you arent waiting forever and ten years for your af wondering whats going on, yay! try to relax today and get some rest hun:flower:


----------



## cla

I'm alright thankyou melissa still no af for me yet it should be here by Monday. 
The spotting as calmed down a lot compared to other months, which is great. 
How are you??


----------



## blessedmomma

that still gives me some hope that theres a chance for you.:winkwink:

i soooo hope you are!!!!

im ok. ms isnt too bad and hoping its almost done. in about two weeks i can start to wean myself off of the progesterone cream, so happy to be done with that.

have you thought about taking a b complex vitamin to correct your cycles? it works wonders and is completely natural


----------



## RedRose19

yeah im glad it hasnt taken 60-100 days.. the soy is working which is great :) were going to put a deposit on our wedding reception in a few weeks im so excited


----------



## H a

Hi guys how are well all?


----------



## RedRose19

im actually feeling like complete crap :cry: last night i was so so so dizzy i couldnt even read so i went straight to bed after bnb, i thought maybe i was tired... went to bed.. woke this morning and im still so so dizzy :( i dont know what could be causing it :( im sorry im not really helping etc.. but i feel so sick im not sure what to help make it better .. if i wasnt in the middle of af id be excited that i could be preg lol

how is everyone hope everyones well.. im going to try sleep it off abit more


----------



## H a

oh katie im sorry you feeling rough, i think your just exhausted! you had so much on lately moving house, stress of ttc, af taking 60+ days and job hunting too no wonder your tired.
go and have a bath hun and a good rest! x :hug:


----------



## cla

afternoon :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya claire :hugs: how are you hun.. :hugs: 

im feeling abit better now still dizzy tho tonight will be night 3 of taking the soy :D

maybe we will have a may baby claire how great would that be :)


----------



## naderz

hey girls how is everybody today?? 
katie so sorry ur not feeling so good hope u get better soon.

hayley how is bump? getting big i bet :D

claire wat about af? any sign of it today?

melissa glad u ms is starting to ease off, my nausia has eased off a lot.

today im starting to tell my close friends, im so excited. told in laws lst nite they are happy. 
:hugs: xx


----------



## RedRose19

awww i bet it starts becoming more exciting once you start telling people :)


----------



## cla

i hope i get a may baby, because it is bloody doing my head in know:growlmad:
i think my best friend might be with me today. thats my af by the way!
ive had a bad couple of days, i just cant believe my dd is wednesday. its just gone so fast.
whats everybody been up to?????????


----------



## cla

thats great you are telling everybody, what have they all said??????


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> i hope i get a may baby, because it is bloody doing my head in know:growlmad:
> i think my best friend might be with me today. thats my af by the way!
> ive had a bad couple of days, i just cant believe my dd is wednesday. its just gone so fast.
> whats everybody been up to?????????

:hugs::hugs: i hope you get a bfp soon hun i will light the candle 
are you doing anything for your dd.. 
i will be away on wed but i will be thinking of you on wed :hugs:
its hard i know xx


----------



## naderz

im meeting my 2 close friends from school in town later i know they will be delighted. some of my friends know about the mc's so they prob expecting a preg anouncment from me.

i hope some there is may babies from yous 2. a lovely way to start nxt summer.
i hope nxt spring is nice because i dnt drive so wen oh is at work ill hav to walk everywhere and dnt want to be walking baby in the rain. i like to think ahead. lol 

im still in my jamies better get up soon and so a bit of house work. im off all week :D


----------



## cla

to tell you the truth i really dont want to think about it! i know thats strange but i think thats the only way i can deal with it.
i had rian a month early because i had pre-clampsia so i keep thinking oh i might have had it earlyer so that keeps abit!
so im on cycle 5 when af shows her face and i dont know weather to go to the doctors, but i know he wont help me as it as only been 5months


----------



## naderz

my spelling is bad today. i ment hope yous get may babies 

and i better do some house work. lol


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> im meeting my 2 close friends from school in town later i know they will be delighted. some of my friends know about the mc's so they prob expecting a preg anouncment from me.
> 
> i hope some there is may babies from yous 2. a lovely way to start nxt summer.
> i hope nxt spring is nice because i dnt drive so wen oh is at work ill hav to walk everywhere and dnt want to be walking baby in the rain. i like to think ahead. lol
> 
> im still in my jamies better get up soon and so a bit of house work. im off all week :D

enjoy yourself while you can because you wont have much time to yourself.
have you got anything planned for the week?? and i want to see some bump pics so we can have a guess whats in there:haha:


----------



## naderz

awh hun ill be thinking of you too. wen i had my first mc it took us 5 cycles to get preg again and jst wen i was thinking about going to the docter to see why it was taking us so long (i was scared in case i had an infection or left over tissue that was making my infertile) i got my 2nd bfp. i always think that wat helped my most was putting my legs and bum in the air for a good 20mins-half hour each time after sex and i started taking concepticare tablets which u can buy in asda with all the nutrients and folic acid you need to concieve. i started them after the 2nd mc took them for a month and got preg. (i was already taking folic acid but thought the extra nutrients might help)


----------



## naderz

lol my oh keeps saying i wont get big long lie in's wen baby comes and i tell him i dnt mind cuz ill hav a reason to get up. il want to take baby out to show the world. lol although ill prob be crying for some sleep wen its actually happening.

i not sure how to get the pic into my message but i can upload them into my profile so u can see them (wen i put them up) if u click on my name.


----------



## cla

have you told him he wont either:haha: but it will be all worth it:hugs:


----------



## cla

i can see you. you look sooooooo young! what a little beauty you are:thumbup:


----------



## cla

well i thought i would post a pic of my little man
 



Attached Files:







SNV30594.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4









SNV30354.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RedRose19

awww hes a cutie :) im sure he will be a great big brother

awww thats a lovely picture of you sinead :)


----------



## cla

thanks katie. he looks so sweet until he opens his mouth:dohh: he gets that from his dad:winkwink:
so whens the wedding ????


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- awww your little boy is sooo cute!

sinead- you are such a doll!

katie- how are you feeling now? i hope the dizziness and sickness has went away. that cant be any fun. yay on your wedding plans coming together!!! i was so excited to plan our wedding, was so much fun


----------



## cla

afternoon mellissa:hugs:
have you got a picture of all of your kids together???
hows your bump???


----------



## H a

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

hayley there you are. god you are all going to have little cuties:hugs:
are you ok hun???


----------



## RedRose19

thanks melissa :) im ok still very very dizzy when i get up and walk about.. which is not good the day before im meant to be going to the uk..
how are you
:hugs: claire


----------



## H a

Im fine hun just been very busy thats all, you okay?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!!

haley- you r adorable!!!!

claire- i do have pics of them all together, but dont have a scanner so i have to take a new one with my phone to post it. im sure i will, just being lazy.

katie- i am so worried about you. i hope your not getting sick or something

i am fine. just did a quick clean on my house, still have lots to do today. went grocery shopping this weekend and stayed lazy around here. so have a lot of catching up to do, uuugggghhhhh


----------



## RedRose19

i wish i could do some cleaning but my head feels like it weights two tons right now im not able to get out of bed right now.. so im just staying in bed with the laptop till oh gets home.. 

i know what you mean after a busy weekend its time to get organised again and it can be hard sometimes plus im sure its harder with kids and being preg..

hayley love the pic :D


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry your still not feeling well hun. try to relax and get some rest. are you all moved in or do you still have a lot of boxes to unpack?

we really just let things go this weekend, which doesnt work well for a family of 6. i have a ton of laundry and just general cleaning to catch up on. i babysit my nephews so my girls play with them all day and i dont see any of them much except when they are hungry or arguing. its the little ones that need me most. since we have a good routine its not too bad. i just have to do everything on the weekend that i do during the week. when i take even a day off i have 2 loads of laundry and 2 loads of dishes waiting for me for the next day, along with the 2 and 2 for that day. its no fun to catch up:nope:


----------



## cla

Just think there will be more when the little ones here. 
The only time I see rian is when he wants somthing to eat and drink. Other wise he is on his xbox 360 playing with his friends on line.


----------



## blessedmomma

dont remind me!!! it seems like there is another half a load of laundry per day with each person in this house! 

how old is rian? sounds just like my girls. they are 10 and 11. very self sufficient at that age, sometimes i wonder if they even need me:dohh:


----------



## cla

He is 10 in march, but he acts like a 20 year old somtimes!
Does your dh know that he can be seen by us crazy ladies:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i just showed him right before you sent that. he said when did you take that picture?? then he asked if everyone could see it. 

i asked him to take a half day off and help me clean up, so he did. i think he is gonna run some errands first though.


----------



## blessedmomma

i just saw your sons birthday ticker:dohh: i guess i could have looked instead of asking....

how are you doing claire?


----------



## cla

At least you can say it's baby brain. My excuse is I'm blond but my natural colour is dark brown.
I'm great, I've got my af today and I'm fine with it. I can't keep beating myself up about it.
How are you Hun???


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry af got ya. i thought for sure you had some great signs. at least you got to figure out the pre-seed this last month, wont be so stressful this month:hugs:

im fine. no ms today so far. hope it stays gone. getting a headache though, but i always do when pg.


----------



## cla

morning everybody:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :hugs: sorry af got you.. :hugs:
next cycle we will get it..

ladies can i ask a question.. it might be tmi but its not about ttc or pregnancy.. its just im having a problem with my oh.. and i dont know if im the one being uncalled for or is it him


----------



## cla

what sort of promblems????


----------



## RedRose19

ok well.. please dont think im sillly lol

but last year i found oh with loads of.. porn on his laptop.. and i dont know what maybe hormones emotions i burst into tears when i saw it and it reallly upset me.. to the point where i thought i was just a fat thing that obviously wasnt good enough for him..
when he saw me he was so upset how it had hurt me he promised me he'd never do it again... yday by accident (i dont know how i did it) but google was showing all the things he'd ever googled and that was the most recent thing :cry: i confronted him saying how could he after seeing how much it had hurt me last time and he still did it.. i mean how was he not feeling guilty.. anyway i told him it was more how he tried to hide it from me.. that upset me and again i feel like crap and i was upset yday 
am i being unreasonable about this.. i know some women dont mind there husbands/fiances doing that but.. it really hits a nerve for me.. to the point where i told him it hurts to much and if i saw it on his laptop again we were over.. he promised again he wouldnt do it.. but it was more to make me shut up i think.. :shrug: im making such a big deal out of it.. but i cant help it.. it hurts so much..
i mean i could understand if i never let him have sex or if i said no all the time but i dont.. i thought we had a healthy sex life :cry: hes response was that he was just simply bored and i wasnt at home :growlmad:

wow sorry just saw how long that is... just needed to get it out


----------



## cla

your not be silly hun i think it is a man thing:growlmad:
keith had loadsssssssssssssss of porn from when he lived at his moms and he used to have it on his phone 3 years ago. it used to make me feel the same, why does he look at that when he as got me. 
i know, well i think i know that he asnt watched any more porn as ive hid the dvds:haha: but who knows what he does when im not there, we all know men like playing with themselfs and he can do what he wants as long as its not in my fertile time:haha::haha:
you pair have been through a lot over the last couple of months , so when somthing like this happens it seems to hurt more.


----------



## RedRose19

i just thought i was just being silly.. but i cant help the way it makes me feel..

:hugs: thanks hun i just feel like we havent even got married yet and hes bored. but he said he does find me very sexy but i ignored that because if he did he wouldnt need that stuff.. i hate it! lol


----------



## cla

i hate it when keith looks at other people. we have a lot to do with my second cousins because keith as known them since they were babies as he is about 7years older then them. well i think he likes her and we had a big argument and i said what is it is it because she is thin or because she can have a baby which i know i shouldnt have said. 
its these last couple of months i hate my weight and the way i look, why are we like this???


----------



## naderz

hey girls, how you all keeping? 
katie i really dont think ur oh has porn because he is bored or you like claire says its a man thing they all do it but jst cause its in their species.lol dont worry about about it, ur a georgeous girl and its you he wants, the porn is jst for a thrill, he will be thinking of doing all that stuff with you wen u get home :hugs:

maybe im weird- i want to get the couple friendly porn films from ann summers. lol

melissa ur soo lucky i cud jst about get my oh to hover for me.

i love seeing pictures of everybody so we can put a face to who we are chatting and all the kids are georgeous.


----------



## cla

you are right hun about men. 
they seem to think with there thingy insted of there brain:growlmad: there dirty little buggers.
ohhhhh ann summers you dirty girl:winkwink:


----------



## naderz

hehe i know, tmi - we arnt having sex atm so gerald has to keep himself satisfied :rofl:

my friend does the ann summers party, they are sooooo funny


----------



## cla

well he as done his job now you dont need him till next time:winkwink:
i said to keith he can hang it up when i get a baby:haha:as it wont be needed


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. i feel abit better now.. plus he text me saying he was sorry to hurt me and he loves me.. 

i just want to be his everything :cry: hope that makes sense..

i wouldnt mind if we watched it together.. its the hiding which upset me.. like he had to go behind my back.. i felt degraded abit.. but ive told him he will truely know how it feels not to have the real thing for a while and then he will see how good he has it :rofl:

anyway ladies im leaving tonight to go to my brothers wedding.. crazy how time flies.. i really wanted to be preg by now or.. have a baby to bring with me *sigh* my new goal is to be preg by xmas :dohh:

i wont put a pic up i might kill you with my ugly mug :haha:
i dyed my hair it was meant to be light blonde... ive now got STRAWBERRY blonde hair :dohh:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## H a

Have a good time x
im strawberry blonde nothing wrong with that hun x


----------



## RedRose19

i know but i wasnt expecting it lol.. i thought i was gonna come out blonde blonde..

lol


----------



## RedRose19

Shey said:


> hey ladies how are you all doing?

hiya :hi: how are you


----------



## Shey

babyhopes10 said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> hiya :hi: how are youClick to expand...

Im aight bit nervous bout tomorrow


----------



## RedRose19

Shey said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> hiya :hi: how are youClick to expand...
> 
> Im aight bit nervous bout tomorrowClick to expand...

whats happening 2mor?? are you testing?


----------



## Shey

yup im testing tomorrow


----------



## RedRose19

good luck :) i hope you get a bfp..


----------



## naderz

katie hav a lovely time at the wedding.

lol claire i like the way u think. :rofl: hang it up

shay- welcome,good luck with tomorrow. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## cla

Katie I hope you have a good night don't get to drunk:winkwink
Shay good luck for tomorrow:hugs:I hope it's good news, don't forget to let us know!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

good day ladies!

how is everyone today? i have not been sleeping well lately. wake up and cant fall asleep again. i woke up at 1:45am and didnt fall asleep again til 5:30. my LO gets up at 6:30 so had to get up then. im soooo tired today. ms is getting worse too. ok my rant is over.


----------



## naderz

hey melissa, awh sorry about ur ms fought maybe it was getting better, how do u cope with having to get ur 4 other kids up in the morning and all the sickness??

hope everybody doing good :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

well, my older 3 and the two i babysit dont get up til 8. i usually get up with my 7 mo old and eat some crackers and drink some decaf coffee to get something on my stomach before i get them up. i havent really been sick accept the past couple days tho. maybe a hormone surge, would explain why im not sleeping good too.

i made regular coffee thinking i need a little caffeine to get today going, since i got such little sleep. think it made ms worse. :dohh: i have pills for ms but try not to take them a lot. gonna have to today tho


----------



## naderz

you def need somehing for it anyway. i thought id hav gotten a burst of energy by now but nope, i cnt stop yawning and im tiered all the time.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry your still so tired. maybe its a boy??? i was always more tired in 2nd tri when i was having a boy. when do u get to find out, or are you gonna not????


----------



## Shey

Test was :bfn: :( when's it gonna be my turn?


----------



## blessedmomma

i was wondering if you tested shey. you are only 10 dpo today, thats still pretty early for a positive even if you are. my 10 dpo one turned positive like an hour after i took it. how sensitive are the tests you're using?


----------



## blessedmomma

shey, your little boy is adorable by the way


----------



## Shey

thank you blessedmomma! the doctor's office uses the dollar tests so they must be pretty sensitive.


----------



## blessedmomma

they are pretty sensitive. i think 25 miU. even though 25 miU is about what it should be around 12-14 dpo. can u get a dollar store one and use it at home? if your miU is less than 25 right now it will take longer than 3-5 minutes to show up.


----------



## blessedmomma

with my last pregnancy i used that brand. at 10 dpo i had to check it a long time after to see a positive. this was after looking at 5 minutes or whatever and thinking i had a negative. my hubby got out of the shower and said it was positive. i argued with him and it was positive. i looked it up online and found out if the amount of hcg in your pee is less than the amount it tests for it takes longer to show up. im betting the dr office didnt wait extra long to check it. 

also i had a girlfriend go in to the dr after taking a frer and the dr office used dollar store ones. they said negative and she had to go back when it was a few days later. it will show up on frer before most other brands


----------



## naderz

awh shey, dont give up jst yet like melissa said it cud jst be to early. you can buy tests on line that detect hcg as little as 10miu

how long hav u been ttc??

with my 2nd preg (ended in mc) i was getting positives and the doctor was getting neg so i dont think they use that great of tests over here anyway. xx


----------



## naderz

melissa i dont think ill find out the sex, although id like to and so does oh he really wants to know. are u going to?


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i always do. i usually dont leave the house for a month or two after the baby comes, i know weird, but it just works out that way. and i like to do the baby shopping myself. i love to pick out the clothes and stuff. my hubby says he will pick them out if i dont wanna know, but then i feel like i miss out on all the fun.

i was gonna not find out with my last one, i figured i already had two girls and a boy, so why not be surprised. i really thought he would be the last one i was gonna have. but when they were doing the scan i had to know. i figured i waited long enough and would be surprised a lil early:shrug: was nice though. i love shopping for their lil outfits and knowing who im shopping for


----------



## cla

God you lot have been busy bees:thumbup:
Shay I'm sorry Hun, but as everyone as said it might be to early so fingers crossed


----------



## H a

Hi guys how are we all? Ive been married 4 years today!!! Goig out for nice meal tonight.

Hope everyone's ok x x


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance::happydance: so how long have you been together??


----------



## H a

Thanks hun we been together 8 years and married for 4 years x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay haley- congratulations sweets!

have u thought about if your gonna find out the sex of your baby?


----------



## H a

no were not wanting to know hun, would like a surprise - have scan 2 weeks today! yey!

how you getting on?


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for scan!!!!

im good, slept better last night so not as grumpy.

you're stronger than me, im so curious i cant wait to know, lol!

is this your first baby?


----------



## cla

I'm glad you had a better night sleep, you can't be having sleepless night with no baby lol


----------



## cla

Hayley I don't know how you can do it, I would have to find out:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

i know huh! its really hard on me to not sleep good. i start to talk in my sleep and sleep walk when im not sleeping good for a while.

its pretty embarrassing to hear what i was doing the night before when i dont remember doing it.

not to mention it makes me very grumpy.:hissy:


----------



## cla

You can't leave it there, what was you doing??????


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- nothing recently. its just always something strange when i havent been sleeping well.

once i was digging thru the couch pillows and when asked what i was doing, i said i was fixing things, one time i just picked up the cat and threw him across the room, looking thru the fridge, etc etc etc. i get really mean when someone tries to ask me what im doing and i will throw things or shout at them. its just always weird to hear what you were doing when you didnt have any clue it even happened.

when i was younger my parents had to put a lock really high on the door or i would go in the yard in my pajamas in the night.


----------



## cla

I bet your oh is scared to sleep with you lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol! he always makes sure i get my sleep, thats for sure! especially after a new one gets here


----------



## H a

Im trying hard not to think about what it will be i really want a surprise, all my mates knew what they were having and went mad buying things in colours, im looking forward to after telling my parents what we have had! Its all so exciting!!! I bet when im at my scan i will want ot know but im not going too.

Anyway glad your all okay, had a lovely meal out last night for our anniversary - gift from mum and dad finding i cant eat big meals much now though mustn't be much room in there for food! Eek!

Im not sleeping well either bloomin cramp having to have pillow between my knees which helps x


----------



## blessedmomma

haley- i bet that pillow between the knees at night will help as you get bigger too and your hips start to hurt. i always end up with one by the end of my pg


----------



## H a

Yeah i hope so best to get used to it now hey!


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all keeping? i went up to the city yesterday for a look around all the baby shops to get an idea of wat we will be spending and wat we need to save and i ended up picking my pram and putting a deposit on it in mothercare, crazy i know cuz its early but there no harm in being organised lol

now as i went to


----------



## naderz

wasnt finished typing. i went to another local nursery shop today and found another pram i like but its like double the price :dohh: such a hard decision


----------



## Shey

Im just watching New Moon again for like the 20th time and laying down, still nauseous


----------



## naderz

awh shey did u test again or has af came?? xx


----------



## cla

All I can say is I feel like shit!


----------



## cla

I'm really sorry but I feel like shit!


----------



## naderz

awhhhhhh claire wats wrong hun, r u ok??? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cla

I've had enough of everything :wacko:


----------



## naderz

oh no pet wats happening?? :hugs: im here for u. xxxxx is it the ttc dont worry pet ur time will be here very shortly.


----------



## Shey

Nader Im testing again tomorrow


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- you are in my thoughts and prayers. it took us a while to get pregnant with my last son, i kinda know what your going thru. hang in there sweets, it will all be worth it in the end.

sinead- i dont think its too early at all. you know baby is coming and with everything that needs bought its best to get what you can while you have the money. its just one less thing you have to think about later.

shey- hope it comes back positive tomorrow!!

haley- i hope you can hold out on finding out. i always thought it would be cool to wait, but never can, lol!!

katie- hope you are ok, havent heard from you in a while. hope its just that the internet is not hooked up yet and nothing is wrong!!!


----------



## Shey

me too blessedmomma


----------



## H a

claire you okay hun?


----------



## cla

yeah im fine, just a really bad weekend. so there was loads of:cry:
plus do men every grow up:growlmad:
how is everybody doing:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

im back :D did you miss me lol

how is everyone?? i had such a great time away.. it really helped me and oh.. plus.. i think today is 1dpo :winkwink:


----------



## cla

where have you been hiding:shrug:
and whooooooooooo for 1dpo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

not hiding lol, i was away for my brothers wedding :D it was such a fun weekend.. well we have been gone since tuesday night.. 
for the first day and ahalf i hated it.. because i was still annoyed with my oh.. but we worked it out and feel so much better for it.. we have been planning our wedding all weekend as my brothers wedding has made us excited :D
and also.. :blush: we have been bd like twice a day every day this past week.. :blush: we havent been like that in ages... it was nice to just do what we wanted on holiday
im pretty sure i ovulated yesterday.. i was getting like af cramps in my side.. im so excited thats the first time in ages i have felt a definit ovulation.. and we have been so relaxed about it all im sure this is our month.. please let it be..

claire im sorry your having a rough time hun.. this will be our month :D were gonna have may babies yayy :D


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i will be on longer later im starting first day today at new job.. talk soon ladies xxx


----------



## H a

babyhopes that sounds great! glad you had a good time! i love planning weddings

claire whats he been up to hun? i been an emotional mess all weekend too :cry:
had a serious panic about the whole pregnancy thing friday think its hormones but still couldn't stop crying! how stupid hey!


----------



## cla

good luck for today, cant wait to here how it goes:hugs:


----------



## cla

hayley what are you worring about you are doing sooooooo well:hugs:
im alright, keith just really pissed me off big time. we went to a party and i didnt see him all night so i went home with rian. i could have bloody killed him. why do men never grow up when they are with there friends, well mine doesnt:growlmad:


----------



## H a

i now that feeling hun chris has done that a few times having a great time with there mates and forget were even there!

im okay im not convinced it all sunk in yet and now things are really changing it hit me like a tone of bricks, im okay now though apart from the bombshell we got told yesterday!

my brothers girlfriend is pregnant! me and hubby feel so deflated/low/fed up about the whole thing - we should be happy but they dont live together yet so they have so much to sort out. i think we just feel we will be second now which i feel so guilty for thinking like that!


----------



## cla

why are men like that, i would never leave him like that. what pissed me off most was he only bloody brought me one drink:growlmad:
oh hun im sorry you are feeling like that, have they been together long??


----------



## H a

They been together 4 years but i think its just we planned everything and wanted it to be so special for our family (i know it still is) but now we feel second in line really, its still very early days i think she only 5 weeks gone but i feel so fed up!


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im so sorry hun. men can be butts sometimes. mine is very in tune with me so i guess im very lucky like that. i hope yours learns how to put you first, the way it should be.:hugs:

haley- im sorry honey. maybe things will be better after the babies are all here and can grow up together:shrug:

katie- so happy things are working out for good. hope this is the month:winkwink:


----------



## H a

thanks hun im just being silly - bloomin hormones playing me up this week keep bursting into tears for no reason! think stressed as dads having his knee replaced friday and my aunty is having an operation thursday and with my brothers news im just worn out worrying about everyone!

how are you anyway? x


----------



## blessedmomma

i understand the hormones thing, its such a pain. you have a lot going on! just adds to the stress level of things. you should take a break and try to relax. your baby is so very special no matter who else gets pregnant

i am actually doing good. all thing considered this is the easiest pregnancy i have ever had. i almost hate saying that considering all the troubles everyone is having, makes me feel guilty. i guess im due for an easy one after two mc and 4 very difficult pregnancies, especially the last!


----------



## H a

Thanks hun i plan to have a rest and relax a bit!

That's great your doing so well, don't feel guilty you had your share of rough pregnancies so just enjoy it!


----------



## naderz

hey girls, awh katie glad u had a great time at your brothers wedding and whoohoo for the 1dpo lol u hav been a busy girl :sex: hehe

hayley i know wat u mean about the horomones, i cryed wen i got to work today for no reason.

also i keep having really bad dreams. ive dremt 3times that the worst has happened me again an its really getting me down and for some reason i cnt seem to tell people at work my news. im so so happy about it and dnt know why i feel like this. im so confused.

claire hope u are feeling better hun :hugs:

melissa ur right about it not being too early, i like to get organisied keep the stress off from the lst few weeks. xxxx


----------



## H a

naderz i know how you feel hun it will pass just try your best to be positive when you tell them it will all change and be such a happy talking point! you wont be able to stop grinning!

im so much better today got it all out my system yesterday, spoke to mu parents about how i felt and now im quite excited about it all - im trying my best not to stress about the situation for sake of my own little one stressing is not good! but i have lost 1lb this week!!?? im eating so healthy and still having my extra 300 calories that it says the baby need no more even had 2 bags of crisps yesterday and still lost!
it hasn't gone from my belly and baby must be taking everything from me and im losing weight on my face/bum/legs and arms and have a round bump! how strange hey!

anyway hope you are all feeling better today x x x :hug:


----------



## cla

hayley im so glad that you are feeling better and you have got it off your chest with your parents:hugs:
hows everybody doing????????????


----------



## H a

thanks claire, my hubby is being so supportive of me at the mo which makes me feel better he's getting a tad excited now.

how you feeling today?


----------



## cla

i cant believe you are already neally half way, its going sooo fast. you will soon be a mommy:happydance:
im alright i started using opks again yesterday and i already have a faint line so maybe i might ov early:shrug: but keith was that tired last night we didnt bd. he thinks you can get pregnant anytime of the month:dohh: so when he gets back im going to put an app on his phone so he KNOWS when the best days are


----------



## H a

thats good hun, i always told chris the best days and it saved the awkwardness if they were tired he knew it was for the right reasons i kept a book and put my opk sticks in it so i could see when the line got stronger x

yes nearly half way already have scan next thursday so excited can't wait to see baby again x


----------



## cla

your scans next week:happydance::happydance: i cant believe you arnt going to find out, i want to know lol.
is there much movement yet??


----------



## cla

right im going to try and use pre-seed properly this month insted of getting it all over my hands:dohh: do i use it before i get a neally possitive opk or when it is possitive ????????????????????????????????


----------



## H a

HE HE you make me laugh hun, use it when your have your positive its will help.

yes scan next week still not really had too much movement or maybe im not sure what it really feels like to notice too much yet? not sure x


----------



## cla

When are you going to put a pic of your bump up?????


----------



## H a

going to take one at the weekend so will put it up then x


----------



## cla

Right I take your word for that then. We can all have a guess to what you are having:happydance:


----------



## H a

Will do x


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- glad your feeling better and getting ready to get to work again, lol!

haley- im so happy you got to talk to your parents about that. sounds like they put your mind at ease, and hubby too. what do you think you're having if you had to guess? and what does your hubby think your having? if i was as far as you, there is no way i could wait!


----------



## H a

yes feel so much better for chatting to them think it was just shock really but alls okay now!

i think im having a girl but most of my mates think a boy for some reason?

will post a photo so you can see my bump and have a guess x


----------



## naderz

hi everyone how u all??
i hav the cold and its driving me crazy,lol my nose is sore and all stuffy and i barely slept a wink lst night. 

claire glad your giving preseed a go-hope it works 1st go for u.

hayley my scan is 3rd sept i cnt wait its so exciting to see ur baby on the screen it always puts my mind at ease and i get more and more relaxed after.

melissa hows ur sickness now?

so katie how was u first day at ur new job :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

well whatever i think, it will be opposite. i am never right. i have no womens intuition or motherly intuition:shrug:

claire- yay for preseed!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cla

Yay for pre-seed:happydance: I can't believe my opksare already getting darker so I wonder if my is getting back to normal


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i am not really sick much. its very off and on. like i wasnt really sick the last few days so was sick today. its about every 3-4 days im ok then get real sick for a day. im starting to have headaches off and on though. usually on the days that i am sick, so im sure its hormomes


----------



## naderz

ohh claire its time to get :sex: :sex: :sex: tell keith there is no time for sleep lol


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> ohh claire its time to get :sex: :sex: :sex: tell keith there is no time for sleep lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## H a

claire thats great hun! have some fun girl!

started with bleeding gums last night while driving! how gross is that! i hate taste of blood
oh the joys hey!

hope every ones ok x


----------



## cla

hayley at least you dont have to pay to go to the dentist:thumbup:
how is everybody today???????????????


----------



## blessedmomma

doing good so far today. :happydance:

haley- i always get nose bleeds. havent this time yet, but i bet i will.:dohh:

my nephews have started school, so they are only here for breakfast and i drop them off in the morn. my girls will start home school on monday. i think im gonna get my 3 yr old some flash cards and pre-k books and start teaching him to write and read also. he already does a little so wont be much to do. and he loves to "play" school with my girls.

hows everyone today???


----------



## H a

i had a few at the start never had nose bleed either, but suppose its all part of the process.

hope your all okay im actually having a night in tonight yey!!!


----------



## RedRose19

hi everyone :D

claire im so so happy you got a positive ov test.. again were close in cycle.. how exciting i hope this is it for us both :happydance: :happydance:

how are the preggy ladies :dance: :hugs: any movements yet??

my first day went so well.. today was my second day :D 
the little boy is so sweet.. ive been getting f cramps all day :( little worried...


hope your all well.. i miss my laptop :(


----------



## cla

morning everybody:happydance:
katie my tests werent possitive yet there was just a line, but yesterday the line wasnt as dark, so i will do one in a bit and see what that shows:shrug:
im glad your job is going well, where are you in your cycle??


----------



## RedRose19

i think im 5 days past ov.. but im not certain because im only on cd 17

the only thing i have noticed is i seem to smell everything.. like we have bananas in the kitchen an i could smell them in the living room.. same thing a few times today but that could be anything tho.

did you get a line today?


----------



## blessedmomma

that could be a really good sign katie!


----------



## naderz

ohhh i love it wen yous start to get good symtoms i always get excited :blush: i sooooooo hope its both your month.

i havent felt anything yet but i wish i could i cnt wait to start feeling baby move about - can you hayley? i supose it will be another 2 weeks or so before i do.

katie and claire are yous charting with fertilityfriend and countdowntopregnancy ????????????

hope everybody doing good :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cla

I haven't spoke to you for ages, how's the bump &#58128;


----------



## H a

hi naderz i have been feeling baby last few days its like a popping feeling in my belly, very strange you will get it in the next few weeks hun!

how is everyone? im absolutely whacked at the moment covered another group last night after work thats 3 classes this week i've done and my dad having his knee replaced today so stress levels are a little high! need a sleep me thinks :sleep:


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies... i hope you feel movement soon sinead :D

ouch hayley hope your dads alright .. hope your feeling less stressed today :hugs:

claire how you feeling?? 

claire what symptoms did you get which made you think yes i must def be preg?


----------



## cla

Katie I had none at all&#57607;with my last pregnancy i was spotting from cycle day 13 so I thought I was out, it was only a week after the test I got sore (.)(.)


----------



## RedRose19

how are you feeling today? i keep feeling sick now and then.. :S


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all tonight?


----------



## cla

shay did your af come???


----------



## cla

:hugs:hows everybody doing on this rainy saturday:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. i have been having a couple of restless nights lately.. i seem so tired lately so hopefully good signs.. i keep dreaming about my wedding and having a little girl there with us... 
i cant wait to test.. ive not bought any tests because i know i would test way too soon..

how are you ladies feeling??


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!

claire- im actually doing good today. have an appt monday so decided to weigh myself the other day, to take the shock at home instead. i lost some weight somehow:shrug: my tummy is poochy so dont know where i lost it at. was only a couple pounds, but usually by now ive gained a good ten. i guess since im usually pretty small to start with and this time i still havent lost all the weight from last pg, maybe thats why??? did you get a pos ov test yet??

sinead and haley- hope those babies are moving like crazy!!!

katie- hope this is it for you. i felt sick for a couple days about a week after ov. thought it was all in my head, but i guess not!

shey- did af come?


----------



## RedRose19

i hope your well hun :hugs: has all your morning sickness gone now hun??


----------



## blessedmomma

i really havent been sick much lately. every 3-4 days i have aa bad 1 or 2 then fine again for 3-4. i hope its gone but dont think i have seen the last of it yet.

how r u??? still getting sick??? do you know when af is due so you can start testing?


----------



## RedRose19

well i last month is anything to go by.. i got af after 3 weeks last time.. so if i havent started bleeding by tuesday that should be a good sign... i might test next weekend :D
i keep getting getting headaches which i got with my last pregnancy :D

i hope its gone i hate being sick..


----------



## blessedmomma

the only time i get a lot of headaches is when im pregnant, so thats probably a good sign too. if you are pg, the sickness has only began tho honey! i am off to go shopping so gotta log out. you are in my thoughts today and i sooooo hope you get that BFP!!!!! will be back on later


----------



## Shey

No AF didnt come


----------



## blessedmomma

have you tested????


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. how is everyone today??


----------



## Shey

in 2 days I will retest


----------



## cla

katie do it do it:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing today????


----------



## naderz

hey girls how are we all??? testing soon i see :happydance: hope its good news.

sorry i havent been on in a while, was at a wedding on sat and slept all day yesterday was shattered.

so claire,katie.hayley and melissa how yous all doing? :hugs: xx

shey- hope its good news in 2days.x


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies how is everyone?? im very well.. im actually fighting off waves of sickness... please someone tell me this is morning sickness.. its like im fine one min the i get a like a wave of sickness.. and i keep feeling a sort of pulling or tugging feeling by my belly button?

i hope you had a good time sinead :)

how are you claire any symptoms??


----------



## cla

katie they sound fantastic symtoms:happydance:
dont ask about my symtoms, i still havent had a possitive opk im still getting faint lines:growlmad::growlmad:its doing my bloody head in


----------



## RedRose19

i hope you ovulate soon so we can be close in due date :D looks like were only 2 weeks apart tho?? 

also ive been so restless every night this week.. no idea why.. i actually had to get up sunday night because i was gonna be sick .. its been a weird week.. but the worse thing is i feel extra pressure because my parents now know were ttc :growlmad: and my aunt asked my mom was i preg yday because my face looked so white :wacko: so my mom said yeah she prob is i mean if didnt know how excited my mom was i would of been pissed off..


----------



## cla

its horrible when everybody knows because they keep asking are you still trying, oh the best one is how long have you been ttc:growlmad:that one pisses me off!
im already 15days into this cycle and i havent got a clue what is happening, ive been having lines since cycle day10, they went faint and now they have come back


----------



## cla

sorry im 16days into this cycle:dohh::dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

it sounds like your body is trying to ovulate... i was the same around jan time.. i realised i wasnt ovulating.. im not saying your not.. i just know that soy helped with that.. it made ovulation more definit if that makes sense.. 

also how sensitive are the tests?? if there too sensitive they will pick any tiny amonut of the LH hormone ive heard this a few times aswell


----------



## cla

ive used the tests since the baby and i have always had a possitive. its either i have ovd already or im going to ov:shrug: who knows.
i had a moment last night, where i thought about giving up. i know it will be worth it in the end, but its starting to drag me down:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

why not try ntnp.. ?? like just dont think about it.. i know harder said then done.. but its sooo worth it.. just try not thinking about ttc and when you must have sex and throw away them ovulation sticks.. just think about you and oh.. and have fun :winkwink: 
we tried that this month and im glad of it.. the 2ww also went so quick because i just in away didnt care i was enjoying time with oh.. dont give up tho hun.... it will all be worth it when you see them 2 lines :D

i wish we all lived closer because it would be great to chat face to face go out walking etc.. btw me and oh are moving to the uk in 2 years :D oh is doing a phd or something in the uk.. we've not picked where in the uk yet tho.. prob london or oxford


----------



## cla

i know what you mean about being face to face:wacko:
i have just looked at my opk and its getting darker:happydance:so me and keith have just done the deed:winkwink: 
i think i feel down is because i never thought i would have to ttc again after getting so far last time. lifes a bitch:growlmad:
so when are you testing???
plus do you think its ok to do the deed tonight, because i might give the pr-seed a go:thumbup:
and whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo to moving to the uk


----------



## RedRose19

:happydance: yayyy for a positive :D 
i think i will wait till friday.. so nervous


----------



## cla

Well my test was dark this morning then I have done another this afternoon and there was hardly anything there!!!


----------



## cla

Katie I can't wait till Friday now :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay katie- i cant wait to hear!!!

claire- maybe you had a short surge this month??:shrug:


----------



## Shey

Good luck ladies! I have to try again next month. The :witch: got me yesterday so off to play the waiting game again.


----------



## blessedmomma

dang it hunny!!!


----------



## Shey

yea i knw blessedmomma i was hoping for a :bfp: :cry:


----------



## naderz

oh i cnt wait till friday katie i might hav to phone in sick so i can stay online all day to see your answer oh i so so so hope its for your girls this month katie u hav such good symtoms and the sickness your having sounds like morning sickness to me. is your boobs really sore??

claire i dnt understand opk so i cnt give u an idea there but i hav high hopes for yous. :hugs: xxxxx

it would be class if we could all meet up. katie i live about 6 hours away from u.lol close enuf i suppose.


----------



## cla

It would be better if we all went out fir a drink, what a journey that would be for melissa :dohh:


----------



## naderz

lol 24hours on a plan for a drink haha xx


----------



## cla

How are you doing hun


----------



## RedRose19

wouild love to all meet up some day would be great.. melissa would have to go a long way tho :( if only we were mintues away.. 

yeah well 3.5 hours away if i go by train sinead :D

thanks for the support ladies ill let you know xx


----------



## naderz

oh really thats not much i suppose.

me grand thanks, got really bad heartburn though and no energy. lol


----------



## H a

gosh guys i only been away for a few days and so much is happening with you all!
katie im so praying for you hun!!!
claire yey for positive get some :sex: done hun!
hope everyone else is okay!

have scan tomorrow im so excitied can't believe im half way on monday! how crazy is that?
realy suffering at the moment with cramp in my legs had the worst night ever last night bolted out of bed with cramp so painful :cry: and also suffering with my sciatic nerve too!


----------



## cla

hi hayley, where was that bump pic you was going to put on:cry:
i bet you cant wait for your scan, what time is it tomorrow and are you still not asking what it is???


----------



## RedRose19

awww hayley i hope the pain stops.. i bet your looking forward to the scan are you gonna find out if your having a boy or girl? :)

how are you today claire


----------



## cla

im alright, ive done another opk and there was a faint line but i still have loads of cm sorry tmi. i dont now weather i have had a possitive opk yet, yesterdays was dark but not as dark as the main line.
how are you feeling??


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. i had another horrible night :cry: i was up nearly half the night thinking i was gonna be sick.. 
got very sore bbs today.. i cant even put on a bra sorry but its too tender.. like there bruised :shrug:

id say you got a positive yesterday hun.. either way your covered because you bd.. are you still bd every other day?


----------



## cla

whoooooooooooooooooooo sore (.)(.) :happydance::happydance::happydance:
when i was pregnant i had them a week after my possitive test and god did they hurt, everytime keith come by me i told him not to touch me, they were that sore.
we try and bd everyday:dohh: what does it feel like when you are ov?? because iam getting shotting pains in my left side about an inch from my hip:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

i get like af cramps on one or both of my sides.. 

yeah ive only got the sore boobs today i was worried because i know thats a good sign if preg.. im abit more excited now but man they hurt and im not even moving around lol..
the only thing which bothers me is usually when preg u get alot of cm but sorry for tmi but im dry :wacko: 

thats good.. at least you know you wont have missed the eggy :D


----------



## cla

yeah but everybody is different hun when it comes to cm.
oh i wish you could have tested today:thumbup:
im going to keep using opks just to make sure incase i havent ovd.
when you ov do you get loads of cm:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah.. usually i do.. lol and it just feels ... "easier" to bd during ov..

after that it becomes like.. tight or something :blush:


----------



## H a

Hi guys i can't seem to get the picture up on here???

i had sore boobs from the start was my first sign of being preggas they killed me!!!! 

claire i went on cm too just keep :sex: when you can im sure your positive was yesterday x


----------



## RedRose19

woooo i can see you hayley :D hayley what were your symptoms when you first got preg??


----------



## H a

managed to get it up small on my profile its all i can do but least you can see it x
gained 4.5lbs so far and im 20 weeks on monday! :yipee:


----------



## H a

symptoms were firstly most painful boobs ever!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

this is prob tmi question but its worrying me.. one min i have loads of cm and the next dry as anything.. and i had a bad stomach ache yday day time.. :dohh: im just so paranoid after 2 mc..
yayy for 20 weeks i cant believe your nearly half way already.. are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## cla

Yeah for bump pic. At the moment iam saying girl


----------



## cla

Is it to late to use pre-seed again:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> Yeah for bump pic. At the moment iam saying girl

i think your having a boy, i think sinead and melissa are having girls..

we will see how right or wrong i am :haha:


----------



## cla

Come on katie what makes you think that, I want to know your secrets


----------



## RedRose19

just have a feeling :D 

what do you think sinead and melissa are having? :)


----------



## cla

I haven't got a clue:dohh: I bet you are right, are you still doing readings?????


----------



## H a

thanks guys i would still use pressed till i didnt get any line on the opks theres no harm in it!

katie cm does come and go but when i got pregnant im sure it dissapeared for a while then started to come back so im sure you will be fine everyone is different.

im still not going to find out unless scan says otherwise he he i think im having a girl but a lot of my mates say a bot so who knows! im very at the front you cant tell from the back that im pregnant

scan is at 2pm tomorrow


----------



## cla

The shape you have just said that you are it's a boy


----------



## RedRose19

well ive not done any for awhile ive left my cards at my mothers house.. that reminds me i should get them..

its my baby cousins christening this weekend so were heading to my home town for the weekend, should a fun weekend because were hopefully meeting up with the priest on sunday about our wedding date :happydance:

thanks hayley its made me relax abit, thats great about not finding out.. i wont be either when i finally get preg :dohh: lol


----------



## cla

I thought you had been reading your cards that's how you know what they are having!


----------



## H a

have fun! very exciting :yipee:

im not really bothered which i have as long as its healthy x


----------



## cla

Katie you have a very busy social life with all these partys.


----------



## RedRose19

lol, i know my family really know how to plan there get togethers.. they are usually all at once then nothing for ages lol

i wish i had a walking buddy.. i need the exercise but hate going alone :(


----------



## cla

Have you thought about getting a dog!
Well I have just done another opk and it is neg so yesterdays must have been a possitive! 
I'm not to possitive about this month already :growlmad:


----------



## H a

come claire be positive! it will happen x


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 

haley- i dont know how you can be so close to knowing and not find out! i have no will power, i just want to shop and plan for a boy or girl!

claire- sometimes its when you least expect it to happen when it finally does. i hope this is it!

katie- i hope your right, im ready for another girl. although im sure my boys wouldnt mind another one for their team to grow up with. 

i feel like this could be the last one. i think im finally ready to just watch them grow up and wait on grandkids to start coming. never felt this way before, always planned the next one, so its weird. just feel complete finally


----------



## cla

Hi Melissa I hope you are right because I want a bump lol plus I can give Keith a rest. 
So you are hanging your baby making days up to dry then, you might change your mind when you hold your baby


----------



## blessedmomma

thats true, we arent making any big decisions on it like getting things cut or tied, lol. just feel like we are getting older and ready to sit back and relax. as im sure you ladies know, its very taxing to be pregnant. worth it completely, but still very hard on the body. and with 5 lil blessings to raise, life is fun but busy!


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how you all doing today?


----------



## cla

I'm fine Hun, just wish getting pg was easier!
How are you ???


----------



## naderz

hey girls, gosh so much to catch up on. ill get a bump pic up soon :D

oh sore boobs how great, thats was my first tell tail sign. thanks for u guesses. oh would love a girl -he wants a daddys girl lol dnt get me wrong though he wud love a boy too. 

im cant get rid of my heartburn its after everything i eat and drink :dohh:

awh stay postive claire although saying that i wasnt positive my month and it happened for me so hopefully itl happen for u and katie this month :hugs:
i cant wait for yous to test.


----------



## cla

It's about time you put a bump pic, I love seeing them:thumbup:
I can't see I'm goingto have a chance as my opk wasn't as possitive as it as been previous months:dohh: but we have done the deed incase lol


----------



## naderz

wel at leased u know u hav done everything u can for the best chances. now its jst a waiting game. after ovulating ur cm goes back so a thick snotty sort so wen the stretchy and clear cm disappeares ull know uve ov.

did u use preseed each time??


----------



## cla

I missed it again:dohh: Keith is that tired that when he gives the nod we do it and I haven't had chance to use it.


----------



## naderz

lol oh well :rofl: u hav the poor man wore out after he has done his bit and planted a wee baby in there he can sit back and there is no need for him then hehe


----------



## cla

As I have said before he can hang iT up!
The thing that's getting me down a bit is it's taking forever to get pregnant but then I have got to try and keep it !


----------



## Shey

I hate getting AF I always end up with a migraine

can't wait to see your bump naderz

cla I wish it was easy to get preggers too.


----------



## naderz

awh hun i know i felt like that aswell. i couldnt understand how people went out had one nite stand an got pregnant no bother i was so jealous of how easy it was for some. i guess u jst hav to relax and not think about it (easier said then done i know) after my 2nd mc i said to gerald that i wasnt even testing come test time each month and i was jst going to wait see wat happened and it happened for me first cycle after. i never used opks or anything i jst went by my cm.

it will happen for u dont stress and itl come your way. u should start on conceptacare capsules they hav all sorts of vitamins and minerals to help boost in all sorts of ways for ttc.


----------



## H a

hi guys scan day today :yipee: will let you all know how i get on later x


----------



## cla

:yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:whooooooooooo for scan day


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies :D

yayyy hayley :happydance: :happydance: have fun :D

big :hugs::hugs::hugs: claire

how is everyone today


----------



## cla

forget us how are you doing, cant you test today?????????????


----------



## RedRose19

no ive not got the money this weekend.. i get paid next week and so does oh so we gotta wait till then now :(
plus i gotta save my last 50 euro for the bus to my parents then a christening :wacko: its ok tho i dont mind, because ill save money if af comes by then.. if it doesnt then ill test and hopefully get a nice strong line..


----------



## H a

Hope you get it katie - will speak to you all later x


----------



## cla

so its next week then, when is your af due????


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hayley :hugs:

im getting a few cramps tho.. prob af getting ready to show :(, i worked out id be due may 5th :D


----------



## cla

that would be a lovely month to have a baby:hugs:
well i have just done an opk and it ned so i must have had my possitive monday :happydance::happydance: so we will have to seee if we have done it:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> so its next week then, when is your af due????

well going by the soy last time im already over a week late because the soy made me get af after only 3 weeks.. but i didnt have as much soy this time so im not sure.. but its been 2 weeks after ovulation so i presume id be due on since monday :shrug: i dunno really


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> that would be a lovely month to have a baby:hugs:
> well i have just done an opk and it ned so i must have had my possitive monday :happydance::happydance: so we will have to seee if we have done it:happydance::happydance:

yayyyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

so you are neally a week late OMG


----------



## RedRose19

yeah ill be over a week late before ill get to test thats if af doenst show by then.. it was so sweet oh was rubbing my tummy :D i really hope this is it.. oh's saying i def am because im moody :rofl: i had a headache all day yesterday, really dizzy it was so bad.. i woke up this morning feeling so sick, its been so weird and random


----------



## cla

oh that is so sweet. i looks like i will be left here all on my own:nope:


----------



## RedRose19

nooo... def not this is both our months hun!! we will only be due 2 weeks apart :D and thats nothing esp since i will prob be over due 

i might not even be preg.. i need to stop getting my hopes up lol


----------



## cla

well these opks are really doing my head in. ive just gone and had a look at this mornings and there is a line again:growlmad: it never done this last month


----------



## RedRose19

its prob just some of the hormone left in your body i wouldnt worry about it hun.. i think your def in the 2ww now.. id say the tests are just very sensitive.. 

i feel really sick after eating :sick:


----------



## Shey

good luck Ha


----------



## cla

yeah but it is making me feel like i havent had a possitive yet, because mondays wasnt super dark. but i had pains yesterday ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i want to scream. 
how are you getting on shay??


----------



## Shey

cla I'm ok just some cramps. how bout you?


----------



## cla

my opks are playing silly buggers and the weather is crap.
whats it like in florida, i bet its nice and warm??


----------



## Shey

Its hot and humid here in florida between June and September its hot as hell and doesn't start cooling down til like October. There's always the possibility of being hit by hurricanes.


----------



## cla

omg, we went to disneyland last september and it was lovely i wish we were going back:cry:
how long have you been trying for??


----------



## Shey

disneyland is california disney world is florida

been trying for 2 months


----------



## cla

florida !.
well you have come to the right place to have your ups and downs:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im sending you both lots and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## Shey

thank you babyhopes

cla thank you. you ladies are so nice and sweet.


----------



## cla

wheres yours. heres some back:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

me and oh were suppose to be going to california during the summer but i dont think we are anymore.

but were thinking of going to florida for our honey moon :D


----------



## Shey

aww that's cool babyhopes the good times to come here are october-april


----------



## cla

katie go its fantastic, we went to disneyland, sea world ect ect . its the best holiday we had and the people are so friendly.


----------



## RedRose19

would love to.. do we have to get a visa to go on holiday there?


----------



## Shey

cla you mean disneyworld


----------



## cla

yeah shay im a stupid cow sometimes:dohh:
yeah katie you have to get a visa!


----------



## RedRose19

is that hard to get? expensive?? and how long does it take to get.. so sorry for all the questions its just my parents are paying for our honey moon and i dont wanna make it expensive


----------



## Shey

Well it depends where in Florida you want to stay.


----------



## RedRose19

not sure really.. some where near the city but not too close maybe not far from disneyland :D


----------



## Shey

disneyworld!!!!!!
Disney Land=California


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i meant that lol either one.. we might go to california so either way disneyland or world

ive told oh i dont mind either i suppose which ever is the cheapest


----------



## cla

Hayley I can't wait to know how your scan went xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!

katie and claire- i hope this is it for both of you:hugs:

haley- cant wait to hear about scan!!!:happydance:and whether u changed your mind and found out sex

sinead- how are you hun???? seems like i havent heard from u in forever:shrug:

shey- hope you r doing well hun, its coming around time to try again:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. i just saw a tiny bit of brown cm.. :( so it prob means af is on her way.. and oh is talking about not ttc anymore if i havent caught this cycle because he wants to go to california for the summer... :( i just feel so crappy right now...
i really dont want my oh to go away for 12 weeks.. :(
but how can i say no you cant.. so depressed right now.. i dont know what id do with my self without my oh .. i feel numb :(


----------



## naderz

oh katie dnt give up it could be implantation bleeding, i had brown at the start of this pregnancy it still can be good news. :hugs: why is ur oh being like that is it this summer he wants to go away or nxt?

hope everybody doing well xxxx


----------



## H a

morning guys!

scan was amazing!!!! :yipee: Gosh i was so stressed out wondering if everything was okay but baby is perfect in every way! i'm so happy i could cry! :cry:

dates are still the same so 17th jan it is

and............................. we didnt' find out what were having!!! he he

nearly caved in but chris shouted up NO! to the sonographer which i am glad because i didnt really want to know yet.

so we need proper guesses now scan is up hopefully you can see it?

its going to be so nice have a surprise x

anyway enough about me how are you lot today??


----------



## cla

hayley when i saw .............. i thought you found out, you naughty girl doing that to us:haha:
i bet you are still on :cloud9: iam really happy for you and i love the pic:hugs:
so now its just names????


----------



## cla

katie are you feeling better this morning hun. dont forget you arnt out untill the witch shows her face. how come your oh wants to wait now???


----------



## RedRose19

omg hayley :cry: that pic is soo swet... your baby is beautiful :)

the brown cm has stopped today which is good i suppose.. 
no sinead its next summer he wants to go, but i told him i cant stand much more pain from him.. because its not just 12 weeks away.. ill be worrying the whole time the whole year knowing its coming.. he wants to wait so he can go.. i really hope i am preg because i dont want to have to wait :(


how are you feeling today claire??


----------



## H a

thanks guys yes still on cloud nine! 

katie, i had brown cm at the start of mine and everything is fine!

names oh gosh hard one to agree on!


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> thanks guys yes still on cloud nine!
> 
> katie, i had brown cm at the start of mine and everything is fine!
> 
> names oh gosh hard one to agree on!

i know what you mean.. the only names we agree on is thomas for a boy and sophie for a girl, not long really i found a great site for baby names if you'd like the link

thanks hayley and sinead puts me at ease... well the cm was... yellow this morning :blush: sorry if tmi..
and i again could not sleep last night i only fall asleep by like 4am and i didnt wake till 12.. :dohh:
then this morning i felt so sicky and like crap.. 
plus i had to go the bathroom 3 times last night lol..


----------



## cla

That's great Katie those are both great signs:thumbup:
Do you feel the same as you did with your last pregnancies ?? And I thought you was going with your oh ???


----------



## RedRose19

well i cant go if we wanna get married.. :( because i cant save for both the wedding and going away 

thanks.. well the first time i didnt know i was preg.. so i didnt really take notice.. i was just dizzy all the time..

then last pregnancy i was sick alot.. and headaches..

so all are different how you feeling claire?


----------



## cla

I'm alrite I'm still having faint lines on my opks, I can't ov this late as I have never been this late before as I have had poss opks from about 15-19 even after the baby! I still feel really wet up there and my cervix is really high oh and plus I had a big glob of cm before tmi I know sorry:blush:


----------



## H a

i would say you probably ovulated then hun, least you been doing the deed lots!


----------



## RedRose19

i think you have too.. i bet your in the 2ww.. :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- it does sound like your in tww. maybe you should keep bd just in case though?:shrug: i know some women who have really regular cycles and one month they ov really early or late. i even was ov on cd15 or 16 normally every month and for some reason the month before and the month i got pg this time i ov on cd12. have no idea what caused those two months to go early.

katie- i think your oh sounds like he really doesnt know what he wants. he was just all excited about getting pg and now he wants to stop trying and go overseas??? he is here there and everywhere with his thoughts and it sounds like its really effecting you guys future. i would probably sit down with him and have a long talk about your future and be honest about how you feel about all this. certainly if he can spring all this on you he needs to know how it really effects you. you might be amazed to find out how much he really cares about you and how much his decisions effect you. and if you tell him honestly and he doesnt care, thats something to consider for you too.

haley- beautiful baby- i think its a girl!


----------



## RedRose19

i know... i tried telling him last night how much this is affecting me.. and tbh ive been crying every day because i feel so emotional.. and he changes his mind so often about what he wants it does my head in..


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry katie- i dont know how you do it. my hubby is so in tune to me and my needs and the kids needs that i dont know how i would otherwise manage. i guess i should appreciate that more about him. i dont even have to say what i need or want he just knows when to step in and what to do. i hope since you tried to talk to him last night he will be thinking of that today and soften his heart to you and your needs. your needs should mean more to him than his own honestly.


----------



## RedRose19

i think what hurts is i never could go away for 12 weeks because it would upset me too much and id miss him to much, i cant even stand a week apart.. and so i asked him doesnt it upset you at the thought of beign apart for 12 weeks.. he just says yeah of course and thats it.. :cry:
i dont know. i asked him last night doesnt he think about what this could do to us.. he says no i doubt it would cause any problems but i think if i dont go because you dont want me to it will cause problems.. to which i just burst into tears because either way i suffer for it.. 

anyway I dont know what to do.. just wish i could have a hug


----------



## cla

Oh Hun here you go :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Men can be assholes sometimes it pisses me off . You should sit him down and ask him what he wants, because he is upsetting you to much.


----------



## cla

Well I have done another opk and it was darker so I wonder if iam oving super late. Oh and plus we gave the pre-seed ago lol.


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure.. i think either way there is no point stressing because you have still be bd and you got to use the pre seed so dont sorry :hugs: 

the kids around here keep knocking on the door and running away :growlmad: and leaving rubbish in our garden and ripped up the bushes in our garden grrrr

davids out with his friends right now.. said he'd be home by 7.. still not home.. he texted me at 8 saying they were having one drink.. :(


----------



## cla

You know what men are like when they have one more drink they don't come home till mid night don't forget Katie I have got an ass-hole of an oh when it comes to him going out lol


----------



## blessedmomma

wow claire maybe you are ov now or getting ready to!

katie i would feel like he was playing mind games with me... it wont cause problems unless he stays there for you???? he obviously has made up his mind and is willing to say and do whatever to do what he wants. even if that puts you in grief or hurts you. sorry honey, dont know if i could honestly go on being treated like that, he is very immature and is only concerned about what he wants. he sounds like a turd


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... im just to upset to be even able to stop crying for 5 mins.. ill update in the morning :(


----------



## cla

Im thinking of you Hun. Is he back yet


----------



## cla

Hows everybody getting on xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey everyone how u all doing?? couldnt get my internet to work was panicking but all ok now.

hayley wat a beautiful picture
claire and katie hope its good news this month and katie thinking of u ope everyfing ok with ur oh

i cnt wait till my scan on fri im really excited but very nervous at the same time, hope everything ok.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for your scan friday sinead. are you far enough to see the sex? and are you gonna find out if you can?


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on???
sinead are you going to find out the sex and good luck with the scan, i cant believe how fast everybodys pregnacys are going:happydance::happydance:
well i got my possitive opk on saturday so we will see what this month brings!


----------



## pinkydinky

Just wanted to say hello and that I am also looking for a TTC buddy! Hope everyone's Tuesday goes well.:flower:


----------



## cla

pinkydinky said:


> Just wanted to say hello and that I am also looking for a TTC buddy! Hope everyone's Tuesday goes well.:flower:

hi, its nice to meet you:hugs: im claire


----------



## H a

claire - glad your feeling much more positive! :yipee:

im officially half way! eek! 

hope everyones okay x


----------



## cla

20weeks left whoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## H a

i know! im getting a little nervous about the whole thing to be honest - so much to do by then!


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, im not sure if they will tell me at my hospital it depends on the person u get, some will and some wont. i might ask can i get a look between the legs see if i can see myself cause that way i wont hav asked hehe

how u all doing? xxx

claire hope its good news :hugs:


----------



## cla

Sinead Do it do it. I'm getting excited now I want to know what you are having Katie said a girl ??


----------



## naderz

ill see :D is 17weeks too early to know?


----------



## cla

I think they said that's the earliest they can tell. 
How come you arnt having it at 20 weeks ?????


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! welcome pinkkydinky!

yay for half way done haley!!!! feels good to get there huh?!

claire- glad your feeling better, have you ov for sure yet?

sinead- here in the states they say they can tell as early as 16 weeks so i bet they can there too. i cant wait to know!!!!! how exciting. my ob said i have to wait til 18 wks so she can check brain and organ development that isnt complete til then. 5 more wks to go, absolutely cant wait. what do you think youre having, if you had to say??? i am always wrong about mine, lol


----------



## naderz

this is my first scan since 8weeks but ill get my 20-22 scan im sure in about 4 or 5 weeks, they told me that my 13week scan would be late because they wer so busy and im only getting it at 17weeks, such a long wait. xx


----------



## cla

Omg so there's going to be a big difference to your first scan. That's even more exciting because it's been a long time since you seen the baby


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today ??????????????


----------



## blessedmomma

morning claire baby!

how are you???

i am good, was kinda sick yesterday so hubby let me take an hour nap when he got home from work. made me feel a lot better. he gets off work at 3 pm so its really nice. woke up in time to rock the baby while he made dinner. was a pleasant evening after he got home.

not sick at all today, yay!


----------



## H a

hi guys glad you feel better melissa, i feel totally bloated today feel huge! can't seme to eat as much as i did a sandwich fills me up! 
how are you claire?


----------



## cla

I'm alright, but the past 3 mornings I have been woke up with a bad tummy but this morning I felt a bit sick with it. I haven't got a clue what that means :shrug:
MelIssa I'm glad you are feeling better it's amazing what a bit of sleep does. 
Hayley I wish I was like and didn't eat much, anything that was in front of me I eat lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi haley!!!

your not bloated, just 20 wks preggo! since im on my 5th baby and 7th pregnancy i already look 5-6 months preggo. its ridiculous how quickly you show after having a couple. with my first i was running around at almost 6 mos pregnant in a bikini and didnt even have a small pooch. needless to say, that was the last time i wore a bikini, lol!


----------



## H a

he he i do seem to be suddenly showing and feel big even though lots are saying im not that big just suppose its how i feel today, hope your feeling okay x


----------



## cla

Is having a bad tummy a sign ?????


----------



## blessedmomma

could be a good sign. i felt sick just a few days after ov off and on. not real sick, just a little and achy in my tummy too. might be implanting


----------



## H a

claire i thought i was ill and had a day off work with bad stomach and feeling sick!


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
sinead one day left:happydance::happydance:
well i have had a bit of pinkish cm today, so i know 100% iam out. im to tired to let it keep getting me down:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. how are you all omg sineda i cant wait to hear about your scan :hugs:

claire im sure it could be implantation i got brown cm at 7-9 dpo im hoping it was implantation too..
your def not out untill af is here :hugs:
how are you both hayley and melissa :)

ladies.. i know your going to kill me but ive not tested yet because life at the moment has just been hectic.. i had a christening to go to over the weekend, then work monday, then david took me out tuesday work wed, then today i had an interview for college so ive not had money or time to think or get a test... breath...
ive had no af but i keep getting af pains and sickness at night..:shrug:
it will prob sat now before i get a chance because ive work tomorrow.. :dohh:

ladies do any of you just get sickness at night?? im fine most of the day dizzy some times hungry :blush: but i only get sick at night :wacko: like soon as i lie down i usually get feelings like im about to be sick


----------



## cla

Helllllloooooo Katie 
Hun I thought your af had come, you shouldn't have said anything because now I want you to TEST lol. 
I don't think it us ib , I know in my heart that we haven't done it and plus I didn't get upset about it. I'm as relaxed as I can be and it's still not working.
Did you have a good time??


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i did.. but i just keep getting people saying things to much which makes me think omg i really hope im pregnant now.. i dunno how to discribe is like i know this time in my life it would be perfect to be preg right now.. and its starting to hurt so much

im sorry claire... i dont wanna get your hopes up but all i will say is your not out untill she comes.. and if ive learnt anything while being on bnb this year is that everyone is different and anything is possible so maybe it was ib i really hope it was..

im actually on the couch in pain with af cramps.. so im prob out.. if af shows i think ill cry.. i just want this so much... 

2mor ive been on bnb a year.. wow cant believe its been that long... it also made me realise how stupid i was thinking it would be so easy to get preg.. when i first joined i thought id have a baby or at least be preg by now :(


----------



## cla

I have been on here for over a year and still bloody nothing. 
When I was pregnant with rian I took everything for granted as I thought you have sex and you are done , how stupid was I . 
We will both get there, when I don't know but I wish it would bloody hurry up lol


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: thanks hun.. to make it worse...a friend of mine off here... she was my ttc buddy she joined the same day as me.. and we both got preg in oct.. but mc and she had her baby a few weeks ago and hes so lovely im so happy for her but it still hurts the reminders... 

we will get there hun.. :D were meant to get preg the same month maybe lol ive not lost hope for this cycle yet for either of us... maybe if af comes you could try the soy too? it would def stop the spotting be af and make ovulation easier to detect?


----------



## cla

My spotting as eased off a lot to the last year or so. And as for ov my cycles vary from 28-34 since the baby which pisses me off. 
The spotting I had today was creamy pink with what I can explain it as it looked like a vain and that was blood:shrug:
All of my bump buddies have had there babies and they are all over the moon. I wish I could join them!
If I hadn't of lost my baby I wouldn't have met you lovely ladies xx


----------



## RedRose19

:hug: your right there claire... 

your ladies are keeping me motivated and i think your lovely ladies.. i wish we all lived closer :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! your not out yet, im still holding out hope for both of you!:hugs:

claire- i spotted the exact same way you described when i got preg this time.

katie- i never had ms at night until this preg. it started out at night. after about 8 wks or so it started coming in afternoon and later it was coming in morning. i always had ms in morning before this preg, so anything is possible.

keep positive girls, praying for you and God can do anything...

sinead- one day left!!!! sooooo excited for you. we should have our next one in oct and will find out sex then. i cant just wait, you must be so happy right now to see baby.:happydance:

haley- how are you doing hun???:flower:


----------



## cla

:hugs:Back to you xxxx
I have just checked up there(tmi) and it was red blood not loads just a little, I never get that this early it's usually brown??????


----------



## naderz

hey girls jst a quick post to see how your all doing? im so excited about tomorrow but really nervous aswell, i hope everything is ok with the baby.

katie and claire so hope this is it for yous :hugs: xxx

hayley and melissa hope those bumps are doing good :hugs: xxx

be back tomorrow for a catch up and let you all know how i got on xx


----------



## cla

Iam sooooooo excited for you. Don't forget find out:winkwink:We want to know
So what do you think you are having and what does your oh think ?????


----------



## cla

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:good look sinead. and i dont want to see:yellow: otherwise im going to:hissy::hissy::brat::gun::trouble::grr::sulk: sorry about all the pictures i couldnt help myself:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead what are you having???????????????


----------



## cla

Well??????????? You shouldn't do this to us


----------



## H a

hi guys hope everyone is okay! sorry haven't been on for a while i been so busy sorting house out and working x


----------



## naderz

hey girls ok so im sooooooooo sorry id didnt get to know but instinct is telling me im having a girl, i dunno why, i might ask again in 5 weeks wen im having my nxt scan. grrrrr

but other than that i got on great baby is measuring my exact dates and got a lovely picture so clear that ud think baby was smiling lol

i was no sooner on the table till i was off again he done it so fast. 

im sooooo sorry that i didnt get to find out. does any 1 know how much a 4d scan is?

hope you are all doing well.xxxxxxx claire any signs yet?


----------



## cla

sinead you know how to make us ladies wait:nope: im glad everything went well, im sorry it was over so quick:hugs: i think they cost anything from £100, have you tried googling it to see if there are any in your area.
hayley and mellissa how are the bumps doing:hugs:
katie where are you hiding:nope::shrug:
well im still spotting:growlmad::growlmad:but i dont know weather to take it as being bad or good because i still got pregnant last time:dohh:


----------



## H a

sinead i didn't find out either but so excited about the surprise and not knowing makes it more exciting! 4d scans can cost a bit nor sure how much.

Cla bumps doing okay baby is wriggling about like mad and its so noticeable now usually when i go to bed it seems to wake up! hope your ok x


----------



## cla

Hayley It's great when you feel them move, do you think you have got a little footballer in there. 
I'm alright, I've been having af pains today and it's making me feel sick, the thing is my af isn't due till the weekend.


----------



## naderz

so sorry, i had such a busy weekend was away all day sat and sun.

yea they do them in belfast, about 80 miles away from me, i got a voucher in my bounty pack for £25 off so i thought if they wer reasonable price id use my voucher and get one. £100 and upwards :growlmad: hmmmmmm maybe not lol

wen do u think ur gona test claire?? :hugs: im so excited for u 

katie :shrug: wer is u, hav u tested?????????? :hugs: 

hayley how lovely, i cant wait to feel movement :happydance:


----------



## cla

Well I was a bad girl today and I tested guess what I got neg lol


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies sorry its hard to get on the internet with out my own laptop :( i miss it.. 
but oh well oh lets me use it now and again.. 

i went to the doc and he did a test and it was bfn :(
but i dont think the soy worked as i only took it for 3 days not 5.. so i give it another week or two if no af still i test if bfn then take another lot of soy.. 

how is everyone?? claire when you testing??
sinead im glad the scan went well :hugs:
yayy for movements hayley maybe a baby boy with the kicking lol
melissa you ok hun??

lots of :hugs: ladies


----------



## cla

Katie is it ok if I sort those tests out with you tomorrow, I'm on my phone :growlmad: well I'm due af on the 12th so I will see, I haven't got much hope .
How are you ????


----------



## RedRose19

yeah thats fine :hugs: thanks so much again :hugs: 

im ok.. still upset about the bfn.. but ill just get on like always.. im sorry about your bfn but you still have chance to get a bfp :D
i got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## cla

Where do you get your soy from Katie because I was thinking of giving it a go


----------



## naderz

claire dont give up yet, its still early :hugs:

katie sorry about the bfn but ur not out till she appears :hugs:


----------



## cla

Sinead thankyou I need all the possitive thoughts I can get. I really thought af was coming today as I was getting pains which they where making me feel sick but nothing :wacko:
Katie I have ordered them Hun xx


----------



## naderz

i got cramps before my bfp, maybe bubs is jst implanting aroung now an thats why u had red blood up there???? im not giving up on u yet there still hope and like u said didnt u get similar signs and u wer preg lst time?xxx fingers X for u and katie


----------



## RedRose19

what did you order?? soy?? i got mine from holland and barret.. i think if you start of taking 100 soy for 5 days cd 3-7 then if it doesnt do anything you can go up untill it works but i got fingers crossed for this cycle still hun :hugs

thanks sinead :hugs:


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
katie i have ordered your tests:thumbup:


----------



## naderz

katie did u get the dipsticks that dectect 10mIu?? i got those and i was addicted to testing lol

hows everybody today? ive to head off to work soon, dont want to go :(


----------



## cla

sinead pull a sicky:winkwink:
what do you do???????


----------



## naderz

lol i could sit here in my jamies all day, dont tempt me :haha:

i work in a shop, nothing exciting hehe


----------



## cla

so you have got a late shift then, i used to hate them and ass-holes for customers lol.
have you looked at the prices of scans yet????


----------



## naderz

yea il finish tonight at 8. then my inlaws are coming over for a visit yeaaa lol

awh the customers, i work in customer service so i get all the horrible people shouting at me :growlmad:


----------



## cla

i take my hat off to you i could not do that i would end you slapping them.


----------



## naderz

i bite my lip and carry on, believe me there are some id love to hit a good smack :haha:

oh the scans i did yea and they are about £275 for 3d/4d thats way out of my price range although they are beautiful and worth it i dnt hav that to splash out.


----------



## cla

I can't believe they cost that much.
So does that mean we arnt going to find out what you are having !


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!! sorry havent been on in a minute.
yesterday was holiday in US so hubby was home. we are looking for a house to buy so have been real busy. a lot of fun, but can be tough dragging my lil ones around all over town to look in and out of houses.

katie and claire- i hope there is still a chance!

hayley- lovely to feel baby move. mine usually do at night too. as baby gets bigger it can make it hard to sleep though.

sinead- i cant believe he made it so quick and you werent able to find out!! how upsetting. my lady is really good about taking her time and even will check out extra things if we ask. i would be so disappointed if i had to leave without knowing. at least you have another one coming up to check again.


----------



## cla

Mellissa I was wondering where you was hiding!
Have you found a house??? And when is your next scan???


----------



## blessedmomma

we havent found a house yet. we have always rented so we want to make sure when we buy one its where we want to stay. probably will take us a minute to settle on one. 

i will have a scan at about 18 wks, so in about 4 wks. i have an appt this thurs though and she may do an early scan to check on things. so will know more thurs.

how are you feeling claire? i was spotting every month before this pregnancy and even on the month i got pregnant so dont let that get you down. i thought i was out when i started spotting too, but was pregnant and everything is ok.


----------



## cla

Don't forget to let us know how you get on Thursday xx
I'm alright it just gets me down when I start to spot, I just feel that I haven't done it and two tests that are neg still means I haven't! I seem not to be spotting that much today and I have checked up there and there was nothing it was just wet:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

i will hun, hang in there! aint over yet. 

hopefully i can get another scan sooner. think it will be too early to get the sex, but im not afraid to ask if she can check. im so antsy!!!


----------



## cla

If I was you I would have to ask because I can't wait lol


----------



## cla

How many dpo did everybody start testing ??????


----------



## blessedmomma

i took one at 8 dpo and was negative. 9 dpo was negative at first, but i forgot to throw it away. when i got back home a few hours later there was a super faint line. my hubby said he couldnt see anything, it was that faint. went out and bought some frer and tested at 10 dpo and it was still really faint, but dark enough to see. 

i know that there can be a wide range of implantation days though, and your test can only detect it after it implants and the hormone gets into your urine. thats even true no matter how sensitive your test is


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies how is everyone??

i cant wait to hear about your scan melissa :) i hope you find a house soon

hope your well hayley and sinead :)

claire im super excited for you.. it sounds like it could just be implantation :)

im just so tired today... tired of life in general... :dohh: i wish things would get easier i will know by the college 2mor or the next if i have got a college place or not :)


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- how exciting about starting college!!!!! i remember when i started, it was so much fun. what are you going to study?
and how have you been??


----------



## naderz

emm i think i started testing at about 7 or 8 dpo but i didnt get my first positive untill exactly 28days past my af...does that make sence???

emm im not sure if he spends longer scanning me d nxt time i might ask, i really wana know but dont at the same time :dohh: lol

melissa hope u find the perfect house :happydance: itl will be a handfull moving with 4 kids and a bump hehe
katie hope the college interview wnt well :thumbup:
hayley hope your well :hugs:
claire i think thats good, increased wetness :blush: lol is a big sign
xxx


----------



## cla

I was asking about the tests because I tested this afternoon there well I think was the faintest of lines. But there is still some blood up there so it must be a dud test . 
Oh and I done one of those Gail reads and omg was she right it's scary. She said iam worrying that I won't get pregnant again and that I'm doing everything possible that I can and that there is nothing wrong with me. She predicts a baby very soon October/ November and it will be a boy weighing 9lb and I will go over due. And she sees another baby a little girl for 2014 omg


----------



## cla

Melissa I hope everything goes well and I hope they give you a scan


----------



## naderz

omg realli a faint line did u post a pic of it, i dont think a dud test i always think postive, i reallllyyyyyy hope it is good news. :happydance: the blood cud jst be implanation spotting

ohh a gail reading how cool i so hope she is right, how many children would you like?


----------



## cla

I always wanted 2 but 3 would be lovely , but the trouble we are having I think onemore then that's it I'm retiring lol
If I would have took a pic I don't think the camera would have picked it up as it's really light, if I wasn't spotting I would think I had a hope, I will have to wait till my af is due. 
Have you thought how many kids you want ????


----------



## naderz

yea i want 2 definitly but 3 or even 4 would be great.oes

i hav my fingers toes legs and everything crossed for u and katie, i want to see a bfp dis month, but at leased gail has giving u the hope that it will be within d nxt 2 months for u :) a bfp is coming your way jst wen the time is right.xxxxx :hugs:

does rian ask about brothers and sisters?


----------



## H a

hi guys hope everyone is okay? claire to me it sounds really good keeping fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i hope thats it for you!!!! sounds like you are with a faint line.

haley and sinead- hope those babies are doing good and you are getting along well.

katie- havent heard how this month is going, have you tested yet??

how are we today ladies?

i had my appointment today and scheduled my next scan. will be oct 7th. hope baby is being good and i find out what we are having. less than a month from now, and i am sooo thrilled!


----------



## cla

I'm glad everything went well, not long left for yor scan


----------



## blessedmomma

have you tested today?


----------



## cla

Yes there was a faint line but i was thinking evap !


----------



## blessedmomma

is the line gray or pink?? i heard the line will look gray if its an evap. never had one myself so cant testify to that, but just what i heard would happen. do you have another test for later or tomorrow?


----------



## blessedmomma

is that the second one you have gotten with a faint line? one yesterday and one today?


----------



## cla

No I think it's my 4th :wacko: I think it was a bit pink


----------



## naderz

hey everyone melissa glad ur appointment went well excited for ur next scan wen u find out the sex, my next scan is the 8th-a day after yours.

claire a faint pink line is exciting, hav u done any more since?

katie how u keeping? hope af is staying away an u get good news.

i was at the doc this morning with my foot, its really painful below my ankel he told me that my joints wer soft and opening because of pregnancy and he gave me a cream to rub on it. 

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## cla

Yeah I did but I'm not sure there was one or not


----------



## naderz

hmmmmmmm maybe wait till tomorrow morning or sunday morning and test with fmu and see wat answer gives u, hcg doubles every 2 days so maybe come sunday (if u can wait that long) :dohh: ull get a definit answer. xx


----------



## cla

2 days seems forever, I wish af would come now


----------



## naderz

af :nope: bfp :flower: how many days was u last cycle? xx


----------



## cla

I ovd early last month so it was 28days this month I ovd about the 19/20 th . Before the baby I was always 28 days :wacko:


----------



## naderz

its been irregular sice then. awh i so so hope this is it for u hun i really do. is ur boobs sore are anything and are u having any wetness down there?x


----------



## H a

claire - good luck hun i really hope these faint line turn strong! :yipee: keep us updated!!!!!

i've really been suffering with my back last few days, so painful and achy I knew i would suffer as my back is so weak anyway so any extra weight hurts like mad, but i know its worth it and just got to put up with it - does make me grumpy though! :cry:

going shopping tomorrow with both mums so going to invest in a back and bump support to see if that helps.

hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## cla

I've just another and there was nothing:baby: so must have been evap:dohh:


----------



## naderz

claire ur not out untill af arrives so dont give up yet.

im sitting here craving some chocolate think im going to send oh to the shop for a big bar to indulge on


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- it aint over yet!

haley- i know what you mean about back pain. i had it worse with my last baby, he was also my biggest. i have already started having some. my ob prescribed a pregnancy belly support belt. have never used one, but relief sounds good already.. makes me wonder how big this one will be:dohh:

naderz- how exciting, we get to see our babies around the same time. i am already antsy about knowing the sex. there is no way i could wait it out. since i have four already, i really have most of my big purchases (only need a double stroller this time), so when i find out the sex with each one thats really when i get to shop for baby, clothes and all. 

katie- how you doing hunny? havent heard from you in a while


----------



## H a

claire how you doing hun? 

melissa thanks hun mum bought me one form mothercare on saturday and its s godsend!! look ridiculous feel like im in a corset he he but god it helps so well worth it!
hope your okay x x


----------



## cla

morning everybody and little bumps:hugs:
well i got my visit from the lovely witch yesterday, but im ok with it. i know im being relaxed which i feel great for :happydance:
this time last year i never thought i would get pregant and i did so there is still hope.
katie i have posted your tests this morning, i hope they work for you:hugs:
well this time next week i will be on a plane to get some sun on my bones:happydance:


----------



## H a

glad to hear your positive attitude claire, the holiday will do you some good a rest and a break away!

where is katie??


----------



## cla

i dont know she asnt been on much as she:shrug:
i was wondering if anybody knows anything about vit b complex 100, i have been taking it since my mc to see if it helped with the spotting and it hasnt so i was wondering if it was ok if i stopped taking it???
how are you hayley???


----------



## H a

im not too bad claire ta apart from my back killing me im fine

i took bvits as my lutual phase was too short it helped a lot x


----------



## cla

my lh as always been 14 days its just the spotting:dohh:


----------



## H a

not sure then hun, mine was only 7 days so that why i took it x


----------



## blessedmomma

i took b vits when i got preg with my last baby. my luteal phase was only 8-10 days. made it 12-14 and got preg the next month. i started having spotting before af shortly after i had him and found out it was from low progesterone. i had never had spotting before af before that in my life. i tried b vits but it didnt stop the spotting. i had to use progesterone cream to stop the spotting. got preg the next month. 

i bet you can stop taking them if there not helping. shouldnt hurt anything. sounds like you need progesterone supplements.


----------



## cla

How did you find out you had low progesterone. Sorry if I haven't slept it right:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

i started charting my temps for a month. my temp dropped early, which is a good sign that progesterone levels have dropped. i would have never noticed it if i didnt take my bbt in the morning. the only other reasons that women spot for a week before af is things like cancer, and std's. i knew i had none of that going on so thats why i charted. my temp went up after ovulation, but around the time i started spotting it dropped slightly. when progesterone levels are normal it will only drop the day before af or the day of af. progesterone keeps the body warmer so its a good indicator. there are a lot of websites on google if you look up progesterone and spotting, and things like that. 

you can also get your progesterone levels checked after ovulation, but here in US they only do that after you have had several miscarriages or if you cant get pregnant for at least a year. i didnt want to go thru that, so i just checked it myself. it may be different there though and maybe they will check it for you easier. 

here is one website that talks about it..
https://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm


----------



## cla

melissa thanks for that hun:hugs:
i have only been like this since i was on the pill and the only reason i came off it was because i thought it would stop but it hasnt:dohh:
did you say it causes you to feel the cold????


----------



## cla

katie i have sent the tests but i dont know if they have charged me enough to send them to you:dohh: so just keep an eye out


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all doing today??

hayley and melissa hope those bumps are doing well.

katie wer is u?? :shrug:

claire im sorry u got ur monthly visitor but im glad ur relaxed about it, its good to keep calm and not get urself worked up and stressed about it. :hugs:
maybe reading up on the progestrone (not sure if right spelling) will help u work out why u keep spotting and maybe u need that cream that melissa had.

hope everybody doing well.xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> melissa thanks for that hun:hugs:
> i have only been like this since i was on the pill and the only reason i came off it was because i thought it would stop but it hasnt:dohh:
> did you say it causes you to feel the cold????

i never felt it. my temp dropped just slightly when i started spotting. when af starts for everyone their temp drops. so if you never felt it before af, i would say you wouldnt be able to feel it. its like a degree. its very subtle.

here is how mine went...
from af til ovulation my temp was always between 97.2-97.7
on the day of ovulation your temp drops. mine was 97.0 
after ovulation my temp went up to 98.1-98.5
it should stay up that high until you start af again, but mine dropped back down to 97.9 and i started spotting. it stayed that low and i kept spotting until i went thru af and ovulation again. then went back up to 98.1 again after ovulation the next month.

i hope that all makes sense???? the month that i got pregnant i waited til after ovulation, when my temp went up. i used progesterone cream after my temp went up and it stayed up. it even went even higher after 10 dpo all the way to 98.7

progesterone keeps your uterine lining from shedding and temp high enough for implantation to take place. even if the sperm meets the egg it cant implant if your temp isnt high enough or if your lining is already breaking up (spotting). 

i actually did spot a couple of days when i got pregnant, but found out during a scan that it was from implantation. there was still some blood sitting in there from where the baby implanted, my dr said my body would absorb it. not spotting at all now.

if you have low progesterone you either will have a miscarriage, or you wont be able to get pregnant at all. thats why they make you miscarry at least three times or cant get pregnant for a year here before they will test for it.


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead and haley- hope those bumps are good.

katie- where are you?????? hope you are ok!


----------



## cla

That's for that you are like a book, I will be pestering you now lol. 
I might wait till I come off my holiday and then get some, but I haven't got a clue what is the best to get!


----------



## cla

Katie where are you hiding, we are missing you:cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i did a lot of research when i first started spotting before af. was not normal for me and wanted to know what was going on. 

if you are able to get tested at the dr, they can prescribe something. if you just do it yourself like i did you should be able to find something online. thats what i did, there are a lot of good ones to choose from. i also found some at health food/natural product stores here.

ask away hun. im here. you just use it from ovulation til af starts. if you get pregnant you need to use it at least for the first trimester. if you stop before the placenta takes over making progesterone your levels will drop and you may miscarry. you have to have a certain amount of progesterone in your body for pregnancy. i am 15 wks though, so in second tri and still using it.


----------



## cla

melissa is there any chance you could put the the thread up again, with the cream you use so i can see if i can find one over here like yours:thumbup:
hows everybody getting on, wheres everybody hiding:shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

https://www.oasisserene.com

hope that helps. i think if you google progesterone cream you should be able to find some. a bio-identical cream is best cuz it mimics your bodies naturally produced progesterone.

i got pregnant the first month using it!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies, im so so sorry, im still without a laptop.. i prob wont get it back till sunday :(
i hope your all well, ive been so busy working and i started college today so my day was none stop from half 7 this morning.. i actuslly feel so sick.. i got another part time job because childminding for just one family isnt enough to live on plus pay for college.. so now im workign two jobs and and college mon-wed and trying to find time to have exercise and i have been eating healthy trying to lose weight.. i dont feel preg right now tbh... so im prob not.. no af tho so im just gonna concentrate on work college and losing weight right now.. 
claire thank you so so much for sending them.. there not here yet but they will prob arrive 2mor morning and i might test then just to make sure.. how are you?? :hugs:

hayley, melissa and sinead how are the bumps :) its getting so exciting are ye feeling movements yet?? :hugs: :hugs:

i think im sick now too whichdoesnt help ive a high temp and my skin feels like its burning prob just a cold.. but im workign every day this week then college monday :wacko:


----------



## cla

So you are a busy girl now, with all that work you are doing the weight will fall off.
I sent them Monday but I think the lady might have not charged me enough to send them to you so just keep an eye out. If not I will send you some more when I come back from hol.
Thanks for that Melissa I will have a look xx


----------



## H a

hi katie glad to hear things are going well for you - don't work too hard though!
bumps doing okay baby doing somersaults all the time now which makes me laugh and getting bigger now.
Hope everything goes well for you x x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay katie!!! you are working your butt off honey. no af yet??? you might be preggo!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks soooooooo much claire for the tests i got them yesterday 

i tested with just one so far it was neg :( but im ok im just gonna relax now and concentrate on losing weight and college if it happens great if not then maybe another time in the future but i will just try relax.. i think i need to lose weight then my cycles will improve...
just realised my scales are broken.. it kept going up i thought i was putting on weight every day it was weird... then i weighed my self on a different one and there was nearly a stone difference it was crazy so im off to buy a new one 2mor.. 
im workign all weekend :( so so tired!!


----------



## cla

I'm glad you got them katie, I was worrying you wouldn't receive them:dohh:Sorry about the neg xxx


----------



## cla

well im loving and leaving you lovely ladies as im going on my holls tomorrow. 
all of you look after yourselfs and i will catch up with you when i get back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
oh and i will try and bring some sun back for you:winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for you claire! relax and enjoy yourself!


----------



## RedRose19

have a good time hun :) 

how is everyone today??

im feeling so sick today and i started spotting last night... i think im getting my af.. ive been sick a few times


----------



## naderz

hey everybody how u all doing??

im doing good apart from heartburn lol

katie sorry about the neg but its grest ur relaxed, itl happen wen u least expect it :hugs:
claire i hope u hav a grrrrrrrrrrrreat holiday. wer did u go? it does nothing but rain over here. although i do like winter nights snuggled up on the sofa with a hot chocolate :D
melissa and hayley hope yous are doing well and get lots of baby kicks.

i havent got any distinct movement although i do get like a inflating feeling in my lower abdomen everyday sometimes twice a day which makes me wonder is that baby. it lasts for about ten seconds and goes away again.

got my leaflet in the post for the scan im having in 3 weeks and in big black bold writing its says that they do not tell the sex of the baby. :dohh: so i guess ill be :yellow:

wer i work, in the nursery section there is the most georgeous winnie the pooh pink dress and something keeps tellin me to buy it. lol that would be crazy :haha:


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all?

claire hope you have a wonderful break! 

katie sorry to hear that hun, hope your doing okay!

naderz i know what you mean about buying things i keep going for the little dresses but obviously we don't know what were having so just keep buying pale colours.
scan is so exciting, im so glad i don't know i keep dreaming about the surprise of asking what is it boy or girl?

got most things now so just about to start decorating!!! 
baby is kicking like mad now keeping me up at night too!
im sure you will feel movement soon i felt it from 21 weeks for definite it a great feeling!

melissa how you doing hun?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 
katie so sorry about your neg and that your sick. it will happen soon

sinead- looks like youll be waiting! i cant believe they dont tell you! they would never get away with that here! maybe its just not meant for you to know til your baby gets here???

haley- i hope its all you imagine. i cant possibly wait! 

for me, we are within a month of buying our first home. we think we have picked the one, but still looking to make sure it is. and morning sickness is very rare now. still feel sick every now and then, but not much at all. my 9 month old popped his first tooth thru yesterday, yay! he is so cranky! and have felt some flutters from the baby, but nothing that persists. you feel the baby much earlier after you have had one, so as you can imagine after having 4, its not unusual to feel the baby by now.

hope you are all having a great day!!!


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

hey shey, im good. how are you?

we are putting in an offer on a house tomorrow, so very excited:happydance:


----------



## cla

guess whos back:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

did you have a blast???

we bought a house! just have to wait til oct 28 to close on it and move in.


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> guess whos back:happydance::happydance::happydance:

yayyyyyyy :happydance::happydance:

sorry ladies ive been so busy with college and work its been crazy

so i got af and ive been taking my soy for the past 5 days.. i hope it works but im just so busy right now that i dont even have chance to think about it :S

hope everyone is well...

claire i hope you had a good time :hugs:


----------



## cla

Melissa that's fantastic news Hun, can't wait to see some pics.
Katie sorry about the af at least you can give the soy ago and hopefully it works xxx
Sinead and Hayley how are the bumps??
Shay how are you getting on???


----------



## naderz

hey girls how you all keeping? im keeping well, was with the midwife yesterday she told me baby is very active :) and the past few days ive been feeling movement which is amazing, gentle little pokes :happydance:

melissa congrats on the house, thats great.
claire how was ur holiday, did u get a lovely tan? where r u in ur cycle now?
hayley and katie how u both keeping?

xxx


----------



## cla

Whooooooooo for movements xxx
My hol was fantastic I really needed the break from thinking about babies. But I'm feeling great at the moment:happydance: iam 1dpo tomorrow and I used pre-seed yesterday and hopefully tonight.:winkwink:
How big is the bump now??


----------



## naderz

awh thats great claire,being relaxed and not feeling down will help loads. oh keith is in for it tonight then :blush: hehe early off too bed.

yea it is getting big, i promice il put up some pictures wen i get a chance. one of my customers asked me the other day was i having twins cuz my bump was so big :rofl: xx


----------



## cla

I've told him I want his swimmers tonight and you should have seen his face, I don't think he can cope anymore lol. He as been up since 5am and didn't get back till after 6 tonight so he is nackered. But the pre-seed is waiting :winkwink:He ain't getting out of it.
You never know you might have a baby hiding. I can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies... my head is so sore this morning.. i went out last night... :dohh: but i had such a great time it was nice to get away from all ttc and just have a drink... im only on cd 10 i think but i think my body is getting ready to ov :happydance: so tonight :winkwink: were going out for dinner etc.. so excited..

yayyy melissa for a new house i bet its lovely :)
im glad you had a good time away hun i think we all need a break now and again
sinead i hope your well great about the bump cant wait to see pics
hayley how are you doing hun?? :hugs: ladies


----------



## cla

did you drink abit to much last night katie you naughty girl lol
i was wondering where you was hiding now you have got this busy life.


----------



## RedRose19

yeah its really hard to find time to clean the house with the busy life i have now.. ive not done my college work yet :dohh: i will 2mor tho..

and its gonna be hard finding energy to bd this week lol but its the important week :winkwink:

i took soy but its a different brand so maybe it will work better :D

how are you all ladies?


----------



## cla

You have got to get your energy up so you can make babies:happydance:
I'm fine thanks 2dpo today so I've got a long way to go, I'm not expecting anything from it.


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: sorry wish i could stay on longer im off to work now till 12 tonight :( anyway talk soon lots of :dust:


----------



## cla

Speak to you soon. Don't work to hard xxxx


----------



## cla

where is everybody hiding xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hiiii how are you hun?? i think im ovulating today i keep getting pains at the sides.. :happydance: 2ww here we come 

and i have 8 more tests left thank to you hun :) thanks so much..
hopefully they will be positive :)

how are you any symptoms?


----------



## cla

It looks like it's just us here.
Whooooo to ov. Hopefully you are lucky with my tests xxx
I'm alright , I have really bad heart burn for the last 2 days and I have still got it now. 
I usually start spotting tomorrow which I really hope I don't, if I do iam going to get some progesterone cream. But I haven't got a clue where to get it


----------



## RedRose19

i suppose a chemist??

so are you 4 dpo?? wow looking exciting.. i got my fingers crossed you dont get af 2mor..
yeah and we have bd every day this week.. so happy to know we def have covered it.. and will try keep it up for the rest of the week..

putting our wedding deposit down this saturday :)


----------



## cla

Yeah I'm 4dpo today and for the last 2 months the spotting as started at 5dpo.
What have you planned so far for your wedding, I bet you are excited??
Me and Keith have been together for 13 years on the 15 th I could have done my life sentance lol


----------



## RedRose19

nothing planned other than we have picked the church and wedding venue.. we have made our list of ppl and i have picked my bridesmaids :) 
im working on losing weight at the mo so i can go look at dresses :)


----------



## cla

Who have you picked for your bridesmaids??
Have you picked your dress????


----------



## RedRose19

i picked 3 of my friends, and my niece as a flower girl, and no.. not picked my dress really... i wanna be thinner when i try them on lol


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for your anniversary claire! october 15 is my oldest daughters birthday too!

katie- how exciting planing your wedding! i had so much fun doing mine.

sinead and haley- how are the bumps ladies?????

we have been really busy with closing on our house. we do the inspection tuesday. 

...and find out our babies gender this thursday!!!! i absolutely cant wait!!!!


----------



## cla

mellissa i cant wait to know what you are having:happydance:
what do you think????????????
katie how are you doing on your diet???
hayley and sinead where are you i miss you????
well im 5dpo today and guess bloody what ive started spotting again:growlmad: so iam 100% looking into progesterone cream and im going to temp.
its i havent got a clue which is the best to buy and where to get it:shrug:


----------



## H a

hi guys i'm back!!!!
sorry i've been away on holiday for a break - well needed!! went to norfolk was lovely.

how are you guys? whats happened anything exciting?

im doing okay 25 weeks this week - eek! time is flying by seen midwife yesterday she said baby was exceedingly active was going crazy which baby has been doing all week getting very strong now and im officially in my maternity trousers!
only gained 13 lbs so far so very happy i have just a neat bump at the front nothing anywhere else so im reckoning a girl!

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## cla

i was wondering where you was hiding.
im glad you had a great time and i hope the rest as done you good.
and as for the weight gain you are just rubbing it in lol


----------



## H a

sorry claire im just so proud of myself! i've been so good and im feeling good for it even the midwife said im looking great which helps when you feel frumpy!

rest did me good can't walk as fast or for as long now though so took the whole week slowly.

you okay?


----------



## cla

im great:hugs:just going with the flow
im 5dpo and have started spotting again so im looking into progesterone cream for next cycle to see if it works .
have you thought of ant names yet??


----------



## H a

hope it works for you hun x

still on jessica and william at the mo x


----------



## cla

i will get there in the end:kiss:i got to think that otherwise i will crack up lol
loving the names hun??


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy your back hayley :hugs: glad you had a nice time, also love the names
i cant wait to hear what you have melissa.. i think girl :) have you thought of names??

awww claire im so sorry.. maybe go to the gp aswell hun.. he might give you some.. :hugs:

my nan is in hospital has been for a few days.. and is in and out a few times this week and they tthink she has had a minor heart attack because shes getting heart pains and cant breath :( so my moms gone over today to look after her.. i just feel so helpless.. i hope they can help her..


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how have you all been?


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry about your nan katie. i have no idea what we are having. i am never right, so dont even want to guess. hubby says girl and he is always right, so i guess we will see if he is this time

claire- sorry your spotting again. glad your gonna try the progesterone. worked for me. might take a month or two to see full results, but worked first month in my case.

haley- good to hear about the baby doing good. i havent gained any weight yet, highly unusual for me by this time. i think its cuz i didnt lose the weight from my last pregnancy though. those are both lovely names. we havent picked anything yet, will be easier for us when we know the gender, 2 days yay!

shey- how are you hun?

sinead- hope you are doing well


----------



## cla

I have been looking at the cream and it's going to cost about£17, but I have read mixed reviews some saying it won't work. Iam just so confussed I can't go to my dr because I know he will fob me off again.


----------



## blessedmomma

i read that too. it will depend on whats causing your spotting. 

pretty much anything that can effect your hormones can give you low progesterone and spotting. mine was having a baby then having a surgery on my cervix. i never in my life spotted before, but after that i spotted every month around 7 days before af. 

so if you think back to when the spotting started and can think of anything that would have effected your hormones, it could be because of that. pregnancy, having a baby, miscarriage, birth control pills, even some foods and how they are cooked can effect female hormones. having uterine and ovarian cysts and pcos also.

if i were you i would try it a month or two and see what happens. of course everyone has to decide whats best for their own body and what they want to do with it. i had decided to try it, giving myself 3 months to see if it helped my spotting. and ended up pregnant first month, so am very happy i did! i also tried b vitamins before that for a few months and heard it would clear up the spotting, but it didnt help at all. everyone's body is different!


----------



## cla

Oh mellissa you are a god sends, I wouldn't know what to do with out you xxx
I know what's caused it it's the bloody pill I was like this when I was on it then I stopped thinking it would help.
Im going to get some, then if that doesn't help I have got no chose but to go to the doctors and make him listen
Do you know if it is good that iam getting possitive opks ?? And do you think I should start temping ???


----------



## blessedmomma

thats weird that your getting positives. maybe your ovulating again!!!???

i started temping the month before i used the cream, but its all up to you. you only use the cream after you ovulate, so its not needed unless you are using it to make sure you ovulated. your temp will go up slightly after ovulation, then you start the cream.

i have to go to our home inspection, but will be on later


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun . I hope it goes well


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Cla, i am looking for TTC buddy, ive posted a few times i joined yesterday. xx


----------



## cla

hi off course you can join us .
my names claire my the way:thumbup:
how long have you been trying for???


----------



## Shey

hey blessed and claire Im good! just been busy with school and taking care of my son and dealing with being single at the moment.

how are you and the bub doing blessed?

claire congrats on the positive opks soon you'll have your :bfp: good luck hun


----------



## cla

shay you have split with your partner????


----------



## Shey

Yea cause he cheated on me


----------



## cla

omg hun i am so sorry, what a b$$$$$d you are better off without him. 
you arent going to leave us are you???


----------



## Shey

No Im not gonna leave ya'll just taking a ttc break for a lil bit


----------



## cla

oh thats great hun, you can listern to us crazy ladies:kiss:


----------



## Shey

haha you ladies aren't crazy ya'll have been such sweethearts to me and I appreciate ya'll advice and tips.


----------



## cla

mellissa is the one to ask she is the expert, all i know what to do is look after a 9year old


----------



## Shey

haha aww thats ok


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies!!! im having a boy!!!

we are just so excited to add another little boy to our family!

hope you ladies are having a wonderful week


----------



## naderz

hey girls AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH melissa congrats congrats so excited for u a little baby boy. :) :)

claire i hope u get something that will help u, its strange that ur getting pos opks again get :sex:

hayley hope ur doing well. im the same ive going gained a bump. it getting bigger by the day :happydance: i love it

katie hope ur nan gets better :hugs: how exciting to start planning ur wedding hope u get good news this month.

melissa ur like a doctor u know all the answers hehe

shey im so sorry to hear wat ur partner done, evil ****** 

:hugs: to everyone
ive got my scan 2morrow, hope everything is ok. baby is getting very wriggley.xx


----------



## naderz

opps hayley i ment ive only gained a bump no weight put on anywhere else. silly me


----------



## RedRose19

ladies!! i got faint bfp today.... i think..

its faint so i dont wanna get to excited.. but it showed up right away.. claire i used one of the tests you sent me are they usually a problem for evaps??
i just dnt wanna get my hopes up just incase its a evap.. im not even sure how many dpo i am or if even i did ovulate ..

trying my hardest not to get to excited...


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> hey ladies!!! im having a boy!!!
> 
> we are just so excited to add another little boy to our family!
> 
> hope you ladies are having a wonderful week

yayyyyyyy :happydance: so cute :blue:


----------



## cla

i hope it is a possitive hun. but i had a few faint lines last month:growlmad: if i was you i would get another test asap .
i really hope it is though:hugs:


----------



## cla

mellissa thatss fantastic news another little boy. you are out numbered now in your house lol.
what did your oh say about him being wrong beacause he thought it was a girl???


----------



## RedRose19

i just really hopes its not an evap.. :( im gonna make my self wait untill monday morning ill test again because im going away all weekend.. which is good it will stop me from testing.. 

it came up straight away tho and is pink.. so i dunno... it is faint tho :shrug: but i think i worked up im 8 dpo today because im nearly positive i oved on cd 10 because i had alot of pains on my sides..


----------



## cla

mine was pretty pink as well, oh you really cant make me wait that long mondays a bloody long time:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

i know but i just wanna make sure its not an evap so by then it should be more positive if it wasnt an evap :)


----------



## cla

i wish test where either possitive or negative, i mean how hard can that be:dohh:


----------



## Shey

yay blessed congrats!

claire im goin on a date tonight


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks so much ladies, we are soooo very excited. 

katie!!!!!!! i dont wanna wait either!!!!!!! i hope it wasnt an evap

yay for the date shay! hope it goes well

starting to feel baby more regular now and even though i havent gained weight yet, i def have a bump i cant hide now.

here is my LO yesterday...


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> mellissa thatss fantastic news another little boy. you are out numbered now in your house lol.
> what did your oh say about him being wrong beacause he thought it was a girl???


lol claire. he couldnt believe it, but now he is so excited. he says he is on a roll:dohh: i realized right away i am outnumbered now. and my girls are older, so they will probably be moving out long before my boys will and i will really be outnumbered then:wacko:


----------



## candace

i would love to be your buddy.


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing:hugs:


----------



## yraunaj

BFN for me yet again. Here comes month 31 TTC. lets hope i have better luck next month.
Jade x


----------



## H a

hi guys how we all doing?
seems so much happned since i was last on here!

Claire how ru hun?
Katie keeping everything crossed for you!!!! can't wait to hear!
melissa lovely news and lovely picture too!
naderz my bumps growing like mad too its great isn't it!

can't believe im officially in the 3rd trimester today 26 weeks! thats only 14 weeks left and only 10 weeks left at work :yipee:


----------



## cla

morning everybody:kiss:
god hayley its flying by you will soon be a mom:hugs:
katie well any news:hugs:


----------



## cla

i was just wondering if you can see anything on the blue one:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30764.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## blessedmomma

claire i see something on all of them. is that a positive!!!!!?????


----------



## cla

I don't know what to think. My opks are possitive and there is a line on the preg test


----------



## Shey

I see lines claire yay


----------



## H a

i see something but photo not clear enough i really hope they are hun!


----------



## naderz

hey girls, oh my god im so excited i hope its good news claire and katie,
claire i see lines on all those tests :happydance: cnt wait to hear more.

went for my scan on friday,it was amazing baby was so active and could even see him/her sticking out a tiny tounge. everything is going well and baby is perfect.

i was getting dressed for work this morning and cudnt get my trousers buttoned lol

how is everyone doing?xx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

omg claire!!! i see the lines.. im sending you so so much :dust: :dust: 
i havent tested yet.. i might test 2mor but i dunno i might wait abit just incase... 
how is everyone?? ome melissa love the pic.. brings a tear to my eye to see such a beautiful pic.. :)

sending you all lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## naderz

katie we cnt wait that long, test in the morning :D xx hope its good news FX xxxx


----------



## cla

i went to buy a test today and i couldnt do it, iam shitting myself.
i have used a one step preg test today and i sure there is saw a line and my opks are still possitive. i will post a pic later


----------



## RedRose19

omg claire im so excited for you, i know what you mean about being scared to test.. so am i.. i didnt do it either.. i just worked out i will be due june 25 :D if i am preg.. would we be close in date?


----------



## blessedmomma

awww katie my oldest sons birthday is june 21.

claire test!!!!!

i soooooo hope you two are preggo!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. it would be so great if me and claire both got preg this month we could finally all move to the preg section  tho some of you dont have long to go now... hehe we will be seeing little babies soon!!


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you test today. its past time for you two to be pregnant. im praying for you both:hugs:


----------



## cla

I have put the test on but I have put it on the tests thred??
Let me know what you think please xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

new one looks :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: to me claire!!!! yay! :crib:

congratulations!!! have you worked up your due date yet?


----------



## cla

Do you really think.
I haven't even looked because I'm not getting my hopes up, I have had a mess up there and there is the tiniest but of brown so who knows:shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

you could have your dr check your progesterone levels, if they will. here they wait til you have at least 3 mc. but i wouldnt want to find out that way. 

i would tell them that you are concerned with the spotting every month and since you had one mc already maybe they will check it. its only a quick blood test and they can prescribe something if you need it:thumbup:

i wanna know a due date!!!!!! its def positive


----------



## blessedmomma

that brown blood could be implantation bleeding too and nothing to worry about


----------



## cla

If I was it would be I think the 24th June. 
As soon as I know Iam I will be making an oppointment with the midwife because the said they will keep an eye on me from 6 weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

good they are keeping an eye on you! im sure everything will be fine. my 3 yr old was due june 10, then they changed it to june 24. it was so hot and i was so miserable. i was induced on june 21, thank God! i was so done. was a rough pregnancy.

i never got the pregnancy mask with my girls, but did really bad with my boys. now i have it the worst i have ever had it. i feel like i look so silly. under my eyes and on my forehead my skin is darker. i have to put on a bunch of make up to cover it up. hope it goes away when i have this baby!


----------



## cla

Is his 100% your last baby or is there going to be one more???


----------



## blessedmomma

we are not sure. was actually having that discussion today with him.i have said the last 3 were going to be the last ones, so who knows. i would say yes, but im sure nobody would believe me by now, lol! i guess only time will tell. would be nice to get back into shape after this one and keep it that way!


----------



## cla

I bet you look great xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u doing? xx


----------



## H a

oh claire Im so pleased for you!!!!!!! :yipee: looks like good lines to me!

you must be so excited!!!!! i am!!!!!


----------



## cla

well here you go what do you think lol:kiss::kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30769.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## H a

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T TELL YOU HOW HAPPY I AM FOR YOU!!!!!!!!
I want to :cry:


----------



## cla

thank you iam still shaking, do you think i should put a ticker on because its early days:shrug:


----------



## H a

yes hun i would - be positive all will be fine! :yipee:


----------



## cla

im being a bit think now:wacko:
is my ticker right???????????? my last period was 12th september?????


----------



## naderz

0h claire i am so so happy for u i just want to run and give u a massive hug :hugs: im an so so pleased.

CONGRATULATIONS hunni.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

thanks so much, its just doing my head in with trying to work my due date out.
some say im 4weeks 3days if i go my my first af and then if i go by my ov im neally 4 weeks:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## naderz

it depands on how many days ur cycle is. if your cycle was 28days ur 4weeks and 3 days and ur due date is 19th june 

if ur 30 days ur still 4 weeks and 3 days and ur due date is 21st june.

if your cycle was 32 days ur 4 weeks and 3 days and ur due date is 23rd june


:happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## naderz

go by lmp its much easier xxx


----------



## cla

so im 4weeks 3days then?????


----------



## cla

thats what i thought lmp, but people are saying go by ov:dohh:
but when you go to the docs the go by lmp dont they:hugs:


----------



## naderz

yea doc and midwife go by lmp so id go by it instead. ur 4 weeks and 3 days xx


----------



## cla

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 4weeks 3days i will get my ticker back now then lol


----------



## naderz

yea get ur ticker up and change ur status too. yippppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## blessedmomma

yay claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i dont ov on a 28 day cycle either but always go by lmp. the dr will go by it til you have a scan and usually go by that new date after. i always ov a little early and have short cycles so my lmp date this time was march 12, but scan was more on ov date of march 8. dr goes by that new date as its much more accurate. 

im sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! are u wanting a boy or girl this time? or does it even matter???

do you and hubby have names at all? we still dont have any names picked!!!


----------



## naderz

i hav 3 girls names and 1 boys name choose. although it could all change wen baby comes lol


----------



## blessedmomma

what are they sinead?????


----------



## naderz

i love eva, sophia and alana for girls, oh also like alexis

and noah for a boy

hav u none at all??x


----------



## blessedmomma

those are adorable. i like them all!

we are looking at nathon, daniel, thomas, william, mason, and isaac. and some others but i dont have the list in front of me. 

at this point we have only started looking though, so not in love with anything yet.


----------



## cla

I dont care what I have as long as I get past 17 weeks.
We have still got the names from the last preg so for a boy Aston and girl Millie but I like angel as well:flower:
I'm loving both your names, sinead only if you know what you was having lol


----------



## blessedmomma

love those names claire. they will be keeping a good eye on ya so im sure you will be fine. did they ever say what happened with the last baby?


----------



## naderz

Melissa and claire they are lovely names, i know i sort of wish that i had hav asked regardless of there policies bt il get another scan at 32 or 34 so i can always ask then.

i went shopping at the weekend and got somethings that im so excited about, i got little bootties that say 50% mummy and 50% daddy and 2 little velour babygrows - one lemon and 1 cream, a packet of hats and scratch mittens and a pack of newborn nappies, i cnt stop looking at them i asked oh if i could get a teddy and put a nappy and babygrow on it. lol


----------



## naderz

claire did u hav to give birth 2 the baby?


----------



## blessedmomma

how cute sinead! 

we are going shopping this weekend for first time for this baby. no matter how many we have, it just never gets old. and i do the same thing. sort through their stuff over and over til they get here, lol! i think i fold their clothes and go through their things more than after they get here. cant wait til this weekend to get some things. we gave away most of our baby clothes after my youngest grew out of them. SIL found out she was having boy and thought we were done. now we have to start all over!!!

no matter how many times i see those newborn nappies, they always look so small to me when i get them again. then when you put them on they will just swallow the baby for a minute, soooo cute


----------



## naderz

awh the excitement of starting all over again, i love the thought of every1 thinking ur finished having children then SUPRISE another comes along, ill hav age gaps like your between mine too.

i lye in bed at night imaging the baby in wat ive bought so far and cuddleing and comforting him/her wen they cry.wat am i going to be like closer to my due date im already so impatient. lol

is ur girls excited about another baby brother?


----------



## blessedmomma

my girls used to beg for a baby brother...then they got one, and another. now they said they wanted a sister to do her hair, paint her nails, and dress her up. they actually just want a baby doll pretty much, lol. they were sure they were having a sister and were very surprised its a boy. i dont think they are disappointed, but they are already talking about the next baby and how it will be a girl. not too sure if there will be anymore though. havent broke that news to them. 
i thought this was your first, how old is your older one?


----------



## cla

I will try and cut a long story short. 
My waters broke on the saturday night, I went straight to a&e where I knew anyway there was no chain the baby could survive. I had 2 internals and she said my cervix is still closed so there could be a 50 50 chance the baby is ok, I mean come on. I stayed in overnight and I had a scan in the morning and they found the baby had no heartbeat, someone told me I could have d&c but later found out I was to far gone so I had to have a medical management. They gave me my first tablet and was told to phone Tuesday morning so I could have the baby. We went to bed on the sunday night and I got up for the toilet early Monday morning and I had my baby on the toilet no pain nothing.
I had to go in the ambulance as the placenta didn't come away, we got to the hospital and the placenta wasn't moving, you have got to think I have still got the baby in-between my legs. So I had to have a d&c as well, I never do anything simply lol.
I got all the results back and they said it was one of those things that happenedxxxxxx sorry if it doesn't make sence I'm on my phone


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes claire! your story made me wanna cry. at least it sounds like it really was a fluke thing. i bet it wont repeat. i will be praying for you. that had to be absolutely terrible to go through and to heal from!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyyyyyyy claire im so so happy for you xxxxx i bet your so excited :)


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> yikes claire! your story made me wanna cry. at least it sounds like it really was a fluke thing. i bet it wont repeat. i will be praying for you. that had to be absolutely terrible to go through and to heal from!:hugs:

The only possitive thing that came out of it wasn't it brought me and Keith closer. If I didnt have him or rian I wouldn't be herex


----------



## blessedmomma

have you tested again katie???

that would be amazing if you both were preggo this month!


----------



## cla

Katie when are you testing again ???????


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i could see that. i cant even imagine how hard that was for you and your family. i lost mine at 7 weeks and 8 weeks and thought they both were so hard. but 17 weeks, i dont even want to think about. its good you had strong people with you through it


----------



## cla

They tell you everything is good at your 12 week scan then that happens.
I'm going to try and not tell people till I'm at least 20 weeks, I just hope I can get away with it. I will have to say I've put weight on lol


----------



## RedRose19

i will prob test 2mor morning.. but i bet im not preg.. i dont wanna get my hopes up.. when will you be due ??


----------



## cla

Katie I have got everything crossed for you Hunxxxx. 
I have looked for my dd but different sight say bloody different things I'm so confussed! My brain doesn't want to work :wacko:
If someone wants to work it out for me you can:winkwink: my last af was the 12th sep


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i always assume if i make it past 9 or 10 weeks im fine. i would not even be expecting that something could happen that late. i know it does, but so scary. 

i always was told to subtract 3 months and add 7 days. that would be june 19 for your date. but i know what you mean about different sites saying different things, its confusing.


----------



## cla

Thats what I got as well the 19th June , so that makes me 4weeks 3days.


----------



## yraunaj

cla said:


> well here you go what do you think lol:kiss::kiss::kiss:

im pleased for you. i hope it happens soon for me after 31ttc.


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Thats what I got as well the 19th June , so that makes me 4weeks 3days.

awwww- now you gotta get a ticker up!


----------



## blessedmomma

yraunaj said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> well here you go what do you think lol:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> im pleased for you. i hope it happens soon for me after 31ttc.Click to expand...

hoping for you too soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## naderz

blessedmomma said:


> my girls used to beg for a baby brother...then they got one, and another. now they said they wanted a sister to do her hair, paint her nails, and dress her up. they actually just want a baby doll pretty much, lol. they were sure they were having a sister and were very surprised its a boy. i dont think they are disappointed, but they are already talking about the next baby and how it will be a girl. not too sure if there will be anymore though. havent broke that news to them.
> i thought this was your first, how old is your older one?

this is my first i jst already thinking ahead about the rest of the babies ill have lol


----------



## cla

morning everybody:hugs:
ive put my ticker up:happydance::happydance:
katie have you tested????????????


----------



## H a

Yey great to see your ticker hun! just take it easy and rest as much as you can im so excited for you!

im extremely tired today, not sleeping well due to my hips having a dull ache and my sciatica is back! :cry: not complaining as so far i had a good run but just very tired :sleep:


----------



## cla

how do you change your message under your name??????????
have you done your nursary yet?????


----------



## H a

cant remember how i did that must be in the settings somewhere,
bought paper to decorate last night, had pale green polka dots on one wall and cream paper on the others, as my theme is cream and pale green so cute im so excited!!
hoping by the weekend most will be decorated and next week i can sort the furniture out!


----------



## cla

ive looked i cant find anything:dohh:
god you are organized, i bet you have started christmas shopping:flower:


----------



## H a

no, no shopping for us this year, we can't really afford it so may make a few things like fudge for the family but we all agreed not to buy and to save the money for January when my wages drop! (so not looking forward to that!)

i saw the nursery stuff ages ago and got it as i loved it so much we just got the paper last night to make a start as i want a rest over christmas if possible x


----------



## cla

what a great idea that is making things:thumbup: everything just costs so much to buy im dreading it :dohh: you spend all that money for 5 mins. 
you will need to save for next christmas for when you have got your little one:happydance:


----------



## H a

i know! i usually make fudge which takes 15 mins no cooking really involved and they love it! just put it in bags and ribbon, next year gosh dont want to think about that im sure family will be going mad so maybe not have to worry to much!

look up cake pops online im making those too for presents cost about pack of cake mix!


----------



## cla

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm they look lovely, iam soooooooooo hungry you shouldnt have done that


----------



## H a

SORRY!!! They very easy to make x


----------



## cla

are you trying to make me put more weight on just because you are lookey and the only weight you have put on is baby lol:hugs:


----------



## H a

ha ha no not at all i wouldn't do that! trust me my weight is going up quite a bit now about 2lb a week eek! it will shift when i had baby im sure x


----------



## cla

i bet you look lovely:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

ive got to go know i will be back later xxxx


----------



## H a

ok hun x


----------



## blessedmomma

morning ladies! great job starting nursery haley, i bet its precious!

yay on the ticker claire!

wonder if katie has tested yet???


----------



## cla

I want to know as well :hugs:
What's the weather like xxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how ya'll doing today


----------



## cla

Shay where have you been hiding, any look on a man yet lol


----------



## blessedmomma

good morning shey

claire- you got morning sickness to look forward to! enjoy the next week or two before it kicks in. glad to be ending mine, although it wasnt too bad this time so cant complain


----------



## cla

At the moment I just want to eat everything in sight and I'm so tired.


----------



## blessedmomma

its starting already! 

im not sleeping good myself. partly hormones and up peeing at night and part my 10 month old growing 4 teeth at once, ouch!


----------



## cla

I would be able to get up with a little one as well as being pg, you must be so tired


----------



## Shey

haha claire im talkin to a couple guys but haven't made up my mind yet on which one to go with. There's David who is 35 yrs old and has a 3 yr old daughter, and then there's Charlie who is 34 yrs old and has no kids. Both make me laugh so this is a tough one. David is hispanic and Charlie is Hungarian.


----------



## cla

So you are spoilt for choice then lol. Tell you what have fun with both of them:haha:


----------



## Shey

haha thanks claire! haha I'll let ya know who I chose


----------



## cla

afternoon everybody hows everybody doing:hugs:
KATIE HAVE YOU TESTED YET:hugs:
well i really dont know whats wrong with me:dohh:
i dont want to talk about this baby at all:cry: keith keeps trying to bring it up but im having none of it, i just tell him to shut up:growlmad:
he just text to see if i was ok and i said i was cold. and he said rap you and keep my baby worm and i told him to shut up again:nope::nope:
why am i like this, ive wanted this for so long :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## H a

hun i think your just scared, thats all try and explain to him how you feel you dont want to fall out as that will stress you out too.

i think after everything you have been through your trying to protect yourself by not wanting to talk about it out loud?

you will be fine hun x


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i agree with haley. it might take you a minute to adjust after what you went through. you will bond with that baby though and all will be ok!

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i tested... got bfn :( and its weird i got a few symptoms today and i just keep thinking i am.. but obviously not because im just never gonna get preg :cry:

claire its understanding that you would be like that for abit.. its like you dont wanna get your hopes up incase something happens again.. but everything will be great hun i just know it :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no katie! im so sorry.:cry: dont be too down, it WILL happen hunny


----------



## RedRose19

no it really feels like its not gonna happen for me right now.. i dont know why but it hurts so much :hissy: i feel like im never going to see them two lines :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

has af started yet? if not it just might be too early to show up.:shrug:

its really hard to just keep on trying, but it will pay off in the end

how is the wedding planning going?


----------



## RedRose19

no af... but i keep getting a pulling feeling like something is poking my lower stomach its an odd feeling, ive had such bad heart burn all day, i can barely find the energy to move around and i get sicky every time i eat any meat :shock: please say one of you felt like this at the start lol :hugs:

im so tired.. the wedding plans are going great not much i can do this early tho.. 

how are you hun :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i am good. took my boys to dr today. they both have strep throat and lil one also has an ear infection. along with growing 4 teeth he is a cranky baby!


----------



## cla

Well ladies I started bleeding this morning so looks like I'm out. 
What is it like having a early mc because I don't seem to be losing a lot of blood xx


----------



## H a

claire i had bleeding for a whole week when i was about your stage, get to the doctors to get checked out! im fine now you know that x


----------



## cla

I just don't know what to think, Ive had a pad on and there is only abit, I've checked up there and it is red. I'm in no pain nothing :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

claire i hope you and little beanie are ok xxx :hugs: sending you lots of sticky glue


----------



## yraunaj

Claire how are you? 
jade xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope your getting checked out claire. i had spotting and it was from implantation. there was even a pool of blood that stayed in there where the baby had implanted til about 10-12 weeks. at my last scan, it was gone. you might have them check your progesterone levels just for piece of mind. im praying for you:hugs:


----------



## H a

i agree they said mine was implantation bleeding, i went straight to the doctors for my own piece of mind. it went after a week and everything is fine x
let us know how you are hun x


----------



## cla

well what can i say:growlmad: ive started bleeding this morning and i have had some big clots, so before it started its over.
ive book to see the doctor on friday because i want to know why im spotting because i really think its a big factor why it happend this time.
does anybody know what answers i could ask??????????
im upset but i never accepted i was pregnant so i think im doing really well.
i said to keith if i can get over losing a baby at 17weeks this is a walk in the park:dohh:


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Claire, Im a regular on another ttc thread, but have been reading through this one this morning. Just wanted to say Im really sorry.xx Sending :hugs: and hope you can move on soon.xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry claire. i would def go in and get checked. a few girls in my march due date thread had very heavy bleeding at the beginning and are still pregnant, so there might still be hope. and i bled off and on for 10+ weeks and am still. 

i would tell dr your history and ask them to run some tests to see whats going on.


----------



## RedRose19

claire im so so sorry.. im thinking of you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## naderz

oh claire hun im so sorry :hugs: but we cnt be certin its a mc till u see the doctor and he confirms it. everything could still be ok. xxx xxx


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire I hope it's not a MC for you Im hoping that it's nothing serious. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your DH.


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Claire,

i hope you are ok, please ley us know how you get on, i am thinking of you.
xxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on, as anybody got any good news to put a smile on my face xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: :hugs: come little beanie you can do it.. i know your strong and can do this!! :hugs:

im keeping everything positive for you claire, i hope its just implantation, how are you today


----------



## cla

I don't think it's ib I've had loads of clots and blood:cry: when I go to the toilet


----------



## blessedmomma

have u not went in to see the dr at all?


----------



## cla

I didn't think there was any point. There was nothing they could do for me . 
Do you think I should have gone straight away? V


----------



## blessedmomma

i think you should still go now


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Claire,


how are you? did you go to the doctors?

Jade xx


----------



## naderz

claire i hope u get to the doctor, they will hav to chech ur blood to see wats going on and if it is the worst they will monitor u untill the bleeding stops and all the hcg is gone and the mc is complete, if u hav an imcomplete mc u cud get an infection and that can leave u infertile so its best to get urself off to the doctors so they can see wats happening and monitor u till ur better.

:hugs: hope everything is ok. xxxxx hope little bubs is staying safe.


----------



## cla

morning ladies wheres everybody gone xxxx


----------



## tryingfor1

Hi ladies, I am new! Anyone currently on 6DPO and going crazy too??


----------



## RedRose19

hey claire how are you feeling?? did you go to the doctor?? hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so confused... ive been taking the tests claire sent me.. all bfn but ive really sore bbs.. and feeling nausous at odd times... like while eating, after eating and a little in the mornings when i first get out of bed..
but still bfn :shrug:


----------



## cla

I've got the docs Friday morning at 9:10 I'm not looking forward to it because I know I will come out with no answers


----------



## blessedmomma

claire i hope you get some answers or at least know that you are healthy

katie tests can be wrong you know. they can only pick up the hcg hormone and if there is not enough it wont show. i know people who it wouldnt show up on til they were 5+ months pregnant! never happened to me, but it does happen

hope all you ladies are having a great day!!!!


----------



## cla

Why is it sooooooooooo cold:growlmad:


----------



## blessedmomma

its cold here too hun! i actually love it. summer is my least fave season, i cant stand to be too hot. fall and winter are my fave and spring is 3rd only cuz i have allergies that act up at spring time. 

how are u doing? maybe since you have had 2 mc they can do some testing on you.


----------



## cla

Im doing fine Hun, just thinking of starting ttc again:happydance:
Once I get Friday out of the way and get some answers I will feel better.
Oh I've ordered some more opks :happydance:


----------



## naderz

claire i got pregnant within the nxt month after my second mc, ur very fertile after a mc so once the bleeding stops id get stuck in again.xxxx hope ur doing ok. :hugs:

katie u cud well be preg and jst not hav enuf hcg for the tests. hope u are hun.xx


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire sorry hope things get better for you. I really hope that you're not mc. :( :hugs:


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all today? claire i hope your okay hun and i hope the doctor will give you some answers im glad you are being positive and thinking of trying again.
my best mate did that she mc twice and then got lucky and has a beautiful baby girl!

i've been up all night, sleep is becoming a problem now due to my sciatic nerve again! no rest for the wicked hey! makes me a little grumpy!


----------



## cla

omg i cant believe you are neally 30 weeks, its gone that fast.
everybody keeps saying that they got pregnant after a mc, but it didnt seem to help me when i lost my baby:nope:
so hopefully it does work everything crossed.
my bleeding as slowed down a lot so i think i should be finished by the weekend:thumbup:


----------



## H a

I know where is the time going? Im getting such a belly now and struggling to bend to put my socks on! he he

hun i'm sure you will be fine just keep being positive x


----------



## cla

Wait till you are 40 weekS you won't now what your feet look like xx


----------



## Shey

haha claire I miss those days. hehe!


----------



## H a

gosh that only 12 weeks away! eek! started the nursery finally still have so much to do! im sure that will fly by too!


----------



## Shey

It sure will! lol


----------



## blessedmomma

haley- sorry about the sciatica. i get it sometimes, though not yet this time. its not fun:nope: used to wake me up too. and hurts too bad to fall back to sleep right away.

shey- how are you doing? any choice on the man yet, lol???

claire- dr told me after having a mc to wait 3 months to try each time. found out from my new dr that best and easiest time IS the next month. i would start trying right away!!!


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies how is everyone?? :hugs: hope your ok claire xx :hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey katie so any new symtoms today? :D xx

hayley how exciting-starting ur nursery, im going at the weekend to buy my pram and put a deposit on my furniture. u got mamas and papas furniture.which is it? im looking at it to. cnt wait to start painting.

what is sciatic nerve??

claire good luck for tomorrow at the dr. hope u get some answers.

melissa, how u doing? u all ready to move house?

:hugs: xx


----------



## cla

Evening ladies xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

not really.. no af yet.. but still get sicky after meals.. :shrug: 

omg ladies i cant believe how far you are.. time is going so fast.. :wacko:


----------



## cla

I said that to Hayley today she's neally 30 weeks, it's gone so fast


----------



## RedRose19

i think me being over weight could also be not helping with the whole concieving i had my weight watchers weigh in on tuesday and i lost 4lbs :) so im gonna try aim for that this tuesday again and hopefully by the time ive lost my first stone it will be enough to help?


----------



## naderz

i know its flying buy, when u find out at like 4 weeks it seems like its gona take u forever to even reach 12 weeks never mind being in the 20's.

im so glad the weather is cooling down now, im constantly too warm and sweating all the time, the blouse i wear to work makes me sweat even more :dohh:

claire what time is ur app tomorrow?xx


----------



## cla

Katie how much do you want to lose ????
Sinead it's 9:10 as soon as I get back I will let you know how I get on.
I've been that bored I've started my own journal lol.


----------



## RedRose19

i wanna lose two and ahalf stone in total
but my goal for now is a stone before xmas :) so 4lbs done 10 more to go..


----------



## blessedmomma

it is going really fast. i cant believe im already half way done. i need it to slow down a bit, i have a lot to do between now and march.

moving is going good, we have possession of the garage so we've been moving things in there. we cant live there til around next friday or saturday though. we ordered a new fridge and stove and they wont arrive til then. 

claire- i will be thinking about you tomorrow morning. hope to hear all went well:hugs:


----------



## H a

hi guys im glad it not just me that feels like time is running away with me! still have lots to do though. got the wardrobe up last night its is mamas and papas got it in the sale few months ago so not sure which one it is but its very nice.

katie well done on your weight loss, weight loss does helps towards conceiving so keep up the good work! you will soon be at target at the rate your going!

claire hope today has gone okay -let us know!

melissa - i said i wanted everything sorted and done by november so i can enjoy Christmas without stress so scary how november is in a weeks time!! march will soon be here too im sure!

hope everyone is okay x


----------



## cla

well ive been to the doctors and i really think iam getting somewhere thank god.
he asked if i was taking folic acid, yep and if i wanted to be pregnant well thats a hard question yes i mean come on i wouldnt keep putting myself through this for nothing would i !
i have got to take a urine sample to the hospital tomorrow, which really i know there is no point as i have done a test myself and it was neg. once that is done he is going to send me to hospital to sort me out. i asked if i could have a low progesterone and he said you might but they will sort you out. iam so happy iam getting somwhere :) :)


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy hayley i bet your excited putting the baby room together :D

im so so glad claire they are getting you some help, hopefully they will have an answer :hugs: im off to stalk your journal now :haha:


----------



## cla

whooooooooooooooooooooooooo for another stalker, come on over hun xx


----------



## H a

brilliant claire, so glad they are helping you it will make you feel so much better!

keep us updated x x


----------



## cla

you know i will you lot are like my family so i tell you everything lol
how are you?? and when are you going to take a pic of your bump ???


----------



## naderz

awh clair im glad u hav got somewhere with the doc, i hope the hospital can give u answers tomorrow and help u on ur way with ttc and getting that sticky bfp. xxx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay claire! so glad they are gonna check you out. :hugs:

katie- good job on your weight loss! my sis in law couldnt get pregnant and lost only like 10 pounds and was able to. she just delivered her son on oct 7. i lost a lot of weight in college, like 60 pounds, and it felt so good!

haley and sinead- hope those babies are doing wonderful and you two are enjoying your pregnancies. mine is kicking more :happydance: but im also starting to have braxton hicks and round ligament pain. not my fave part of pregnancy.

shey- hope life is going good for you and you are coming closer to a decision, lol.


----------



## cla

morning everybody xx
well i took the sample to the hospital saturday morning. i asked how long it would take to get the results back and he only said bloody 2weeks i mean come on. im going to phone the doctors to see how long it usally takes.
ive started using my opks again yesterday and im getting lines already surley i cant be ov this early???


----------



## blessedmomma

wish you could get an answer sooner claire. i guess 2 weeks is better than never though. what exactly are they checking for?

i would imagine you could be ovulating or getting ready to. your probably very fertile


----------



## Shey

Thanks Blessed hope everything is going well for you

Claire sorry hope you get another :bfp: really really really soon! :hugs:

H a hope you're doing well.


----------



## cla

blessedmomma said:


> wish you could get an answer sooner claire. i guess 2 weeks is better than never though. what exactly are they checking for?
> 
> i would imagine you could be ovulating or getting ready to. your probably very fertile

To see if I'm still pregnant lol.


----------



## H a

claire sorry you didnt get an answer straight away, seems strange to be so long before you get any results though but suppose its better than nothing.

hope everyone is okay - really starting to feel heavy and i've definitely slowed down now :sleep: everythings hard work and i still have 12 weeks to go!


----------



## cla

morning everybodyxxx
shay any news on a man yet xx
hayley it wont be much longer, you will soon be on ml and you can have a rest xxx
melissa hows the house going xxx
sinead i hope you are ok xx
and katie where are you hiding again xx
well i phoned the doctors today to see if they have got my results and she said that they couldnt do them as the didnt have enough details. really what a piss take. so ive got to take a sample to the doctors tomorrow and i should get the results back for friday and then i can take the next step. what ever that is lol
my opks are getting darker and my cm is like snotty egg which is great but it doesnt help whe you have got a tired oh :(


----------



## Shey

Not yet Claire


----------



## cla

pull your finger out then hun, go looking for them men lol


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- it would be awesome if baby hung on! that happened to a couple ladies in the march due date thread. house is going good. we took out a big loan from our retirement acct to use for our down payment and get what we need. seems like we have been running mad getting what we need done. friday we sign final papers and close. my hubby used to do floors as a side job so he is putting in new floors friday night. we will be moving all our stuff saturday. i have to stay with kids at new house and wait for new fridge and stove to e delivered. we will have to paint everywhere on inside and decorate.... no resting for a couple of weeks for us!

haley- at least you made it to 28 wks. i feel bigger now and run out of energy really quick. i have to take a break after every chore and catch my breath. have been waking up at 4 every morning to pee and cant fall back to sleep, so that doesnt help. so much packing and no energy to get it done!!!


----------



## cla

I would love it if I was still pregnant but really my chances are pretty crap. Plus it looks like I'm oving again as my opk today was neally possitive which is really early for me.
I can't wait to see some pics of your new house I hope you have got the extra space incase an other little one comes along lol


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u al doing?

claire i hope everything is going ok for u, its crap that uve to wait 2 weeks and then that mess up with the details i hope they hav answers for u soon. i think it wud be amazing if baby held on and was still in there hiding and growing perfectly, wen i was going through my 2mc i never give up hope untill i heard the words 'im sorry' from the doc at the epc. i was holding onto false hope bt i cudnt bring myself to believe it. im such a weak person. i think ur amazing with ur strenght and ur view on looking forward and ttc again esp after having gone so long with ur first mc. :hugs:

katie congrats on the weight lose hope it brings u the main thing u want from it :bfp:

hayley whooo 12 weeks left i cnt believe how fast it goes ive 15 lol it sounds great to say it.

melissa congrats on the house, that was me this time last year, we got moved in 2 weeks before christmas and i was so so stressed with the packing and moving. i cant imagine how tiered and stressed u are with 4 kids and another on the way lol 

i got my pram yesterday, having great fun pushing it around the house. it looks so 
pretty. hope everyone doing good.xx


----------



## Shey

hehe Claire I will. just want to make sure that who I date is right for me and is someone my son can get along with.


----------



## cla

morning you lovely ladies xxx
well it looks like my opks are going negative today, so i really think i have missed it as we have only done it twise and that was yesterday . im really not holding much hope.
sinead i would love to see some pics of your puschair xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

could still be claire! we have plenty of room. 5 bedrooms and lots of extras, lol! we just love our babies. if God wants to give us 10 more, we'll take em!


----------



## cla

I will come and move in with you lol
How are you doing, are you ever going to post a bump pic ???


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- yes i will. i havent had time for anything lately. im excited about moving this weekend but at the same time it makes me feel overwhelmed with exhaustion when i think of all we have to do.


----------



## cla

All you have to do is take your time , get the kids to help you. They can be your little slaves lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hehe- im sure they will be helping out. im just not sure if helping out is the word though or if it will actually be more getting in the way.

i kinda wish my hubby would have hired the move, but he wants to do it himself:dohh:


----------



## cla

I bet you have got loads of family to help you, you will have everything done by the time the little one comes xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

we will have everything moved by saturday, but unpacking will take the longest. most of the moving and even unpacking will be on my hubby. i want to get everything done this weekend, but think its gonna take a couple weeks.


----------



## yraunaj

Hi Cla & all

How is everyone?


Jade xx


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, claire wen i get my camera charged and find time ill take lots of photos of my pram and my bump and post them. oh can do it for me, he knows more about putting photos on d laptop than me :dohh:

melissa i still havnt got my house finished and we moved in 10 months ago. i still hav stuff in boxes and clothes lying in the spare room cuz i need more furniture lol the only bedrooms il hav done is my bedroom and the nursery(wen i buy my furniture) the other 2 are still a mess.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! been up since 5:30am cause had to take my LO to the hospital to have his tonsils and adneoids removed and he has to stay over night for observation. I had to leave cause I have class and after class im staying over night with him at the hospital.


----------



## RedRose19

awww shey im sorry to hear about your son, hope hes ok and better soon :hugs:

claire how are you feeling hun :hugs:

ladies sorry ive not been around lately.. its just so hard to come online at the moment.. i found it hard to see so many get there bfp i love talking to you ladies dont get me wrong.. its just so hard i know i sound like a bitch but i try to stay just to this thread :) because i love seeing how far you are now :)

melissa i hope your move goes ok and stress free :D

ive decided im not gonna ttc anymore.. but were not gonna prevent it either.. im just gonna live my life and concentrate on losing weight and hopefully thats enough to help but im just gonna try not stress about it and hopefully im surprised :)


----------



## yraunaj

hi babyhopes.

ive just read your post and i feel exactly the same!
i dont think you are a bitch at all, and i think everyone on this site will support you and try and understand how you feel.
i get depressed and down when i hear anyone is pregnant.

me and OH are giving up in Dec we have been TTC for 31 months, (33 in december, how depressing!!) i have lost 5 babies, 4 m/c and an ectopic where my right tube was removed - very sad. the ectopic is over a year ago and i still cant come to terms with it.
im now seeing a councillor because i cant deal with the situation very well at all, i have to walk out of a room when anyone mentions pregnancy or babies.
id like to talk more to you. (if you dont mind)
we have the adoption agy coming round on 23.11.10 and i am so excited, i know we are a long,long,long way off from adopting, i just wanna be a mum so much.

hope to hear from you soon.

Jade xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i have a feeling thats how this move is gonna go. we will probably get out the things we need and everything else will wait around. when we started packing we found out we had boxes from our last move 5 years ago that we never unpacked:dohh:

shey- im so sorry to hear about your little boy. hope he gets better really soon!

katie- i feel horrible that your feeling this way. i understand though and i so hope everything works out. i bet as soon as you quit trying so hard it will happen really quick. have you tried using softcups?


----------



## cla

yraunaj said:


> Hi Cla & all
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> 
> Jade xx

how ar eyou doing hun xxx


----------



## cla

katie im still here dont leave me :( 
i know how you feel it really hurts more then anything xxxxx
PLEASE DONT LEAVE XXXXXXX


----------



## cla

yraunaj said:


> hi babyhopes.
> 
> ive just read your post and i feel exactly the same!
> i dont think you are a bitch at all, and i think everyone on this site will support you and try and understand how you feel.
> i get depressed and down when i hear anyone is pregnant.
> 
> me and OH are giving up in Dec we have been TTC for 31 months, (33 in december, how depressing!!) i have lost 5 babies, 4 m/c and an ectopic where my right tube was removed - very sad. the ectopic is over a year ago and i still cant come to terms with it.
> im now seeing a councillor because i cant deal with the situation very well at all, i have to walk out of a room when anyone mentions pregnancy or babies.
> id like to talk more to you. (if you dont mind)
> we have the adoption agy coming round on 23.11.10 and i am so excited, i know we are a long,long,long way off from adopting, i just wanna be a mum so much.
> 
> hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Jade xxxx

omg hun you have been through the wars, iam ao sorry xxx
have you been to the doctors to see if they can help you??
and i think you are great that you are going to adopt, what age was you looking at ???


----------



## cla

shay i hope your son is ok, i had mine removed when i was 16 and i have never been in so much pain it bloody killed. mine got infected so i was bad for a couple of weeks, but i have heard its better to have it done when you are younger.


----------



## cla

sinead, melissa and hayley are are the bumps xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks claire.. i know, i wont leave this thread but i dont want to venture much to the other parts because i cant even go into the gs with out someone saying there preg which is fine but it still hurts so i'll just stick to this one :)

yraunaj thanks so much for your message, im sorry about your losses :hugs: ive sent you a pm anyway :hugs:


----------



## cla

i keep going on the preg tests and it gets me down. really how hard can it be to get pregnant and keep it. sorry im having a downer today xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yraunaj have they run any testing on you? you would think they would be checking estrogen and progesterone levels, among other things to see whats going on. its great to hear your thinking of adopting. you have a lot of love to give! i will be praying everything works out ok for you!


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all doing?

katie i feel so bad, im so sorry u feel like this. but i know how u feel. wen i had my second mc a girl at work anounced she was preg and i hated it. i felt awful thoughts and emotions but i couldnt help it. i never liked her but this made it even worse. i found myself not being able to bare being in the same room as her of look at her wen she spoke to me. she took great pleasure in rubbing her preg in my face, she wud tell me her trousers didn fit and wen she was goin for her scan and constantly stood in front of me rubbing her belly. i used to go home every evening and cry. it was hard enuf having my mc without everyone around me talking about pregnancy and her being such a bitch. then wen i announced i was preg she never even said congrats to me she carried on as if i wasnt preg at all and she was the only one. then wen she went on matertity leave i was asked to give money to her collection and sign her card and i said 'absolutely not' and i found out today she had her baby yesterday and i came home dis evening and cried again. i hope god can forgive me for the awful thoughts ive had of her but i cnt help it. 
wen u want something so bad and someone else gets it (especially wen its someone who doesnt deserve it, she was a horrible person b4 her preg too) u resent them so much and build up this huge hatred for them.
anyway i jst needed that rant. does this make me a bad person? katie i would hate to think we make u feel like this wen we talk about our preg. id hate to think i made u feel like she made me feel. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

sory for such a long post.


----------



## cla

You rant away, if god listened to me I would be 10 foot under. And I'm so glad you didn't give her anything hopefully she doesn't go back to work when her maternity leave finishes lol


----------



## naderz

hey claire, lol we all hav a bit of inner hatred. wen she comes bac to work ill be on my maternity so itl be about another year before i see her again :D 
how u keeping hun? xx


----------



## cla

I'm fine, I had my possitive opk Tuesday which Iam really shocked that I ovd so early. 
Did your ov date change the first cycle after your mc??


----------



## RedRose19

thanks sinead it really helps your comments, and no of course not your dont make me feel llike that, you ladies deserved your bfp and i know your all gonna be or already are good mothers and i love hearing about your updates :) i def do not hate ye i love ya ladies you make me feel better and help me keep going.. im not really giving up just not gonna concentrate on ttc because i know i prob stress too much over it.. because i find the more i relax the quicker time goes hehehe meaning hopefully it brings me sooner to my bfp...
im sorry you had that bitch in your face.. hopefully the gift of a child will change her personality and make her realise how it feels to be a mother.. im sure she feels bad now for how she acted in front of you..

there is so many ppl in real around me preg.. i just want to be a mother.. i want to love :( i want to take of them.. have that little person call me mommy so badly... i want me and oh to get excited about it... i want us to think of names.. buy clothes ready for the new baby and cry together when we finally have our baby :(


----------



## naderz

i didnt pin point a date of ov i jst went from wen the type of cm i had and i used a ov calculater on the internet on tell me my fertile days. but i know that u def ov early after a mc, ur very fertile after one. lots of people get preg straight away before their first af comes.


----------



## cla

Katie the feelings you are getting I'm getting those as well even though a
I have rian . Rians getting to an age that he needs us less and that kills my little boy doesn't need me much now xx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i can understand that would be hard.. hope your ok :hugs: we will get there ladies..

my mom appprently took over a year to concieve her first child she was stressing over it.. soon as she just went feck it im not ttc anymore.. first month she got preg... fingers crossed that happens to me :)


----------



## naderz

katie it will get u wen u leased expect it, people always say that once u relax it happens :hugs: and wen it does u will make an amazing mammy :D


----------



## RedRose19

also it doesnt help next week its been a year since i lost my baby bear :( i cant believe its been a year...it was such a horrible time for me.. im gonna light a candle for it.. :cry:


----------



## Shey

cla said:


> shay i hope your son is ok, i had mine removed when i was 16 and i have never been in so much pain it bloody killed. mine got infected so i was bad for a couple of weeks, but i have heard its better to have it done when you are younger.

Thanks Claire
he's doing good. We are home from the hospital. they released him at 11:30 this morning and he's been playing a lil bit, so if he feels better tomorrow then sunday I can take him up to my sister's place in Orlando and take him trick or treating.

How are you feeling?


----------



## blessedmomma

shey glad your lil one is getting better.

sinead everyone struggles with feelings like that. just try not to be consumed with it. she might have been trying to hurt you, which is crap for someone to do. i have found though that if you forgive her she cant hurt you anymore. i know it doesnt make much sense, but your forgiveness will be more for you and how she effects you. as long as you allow her to manipulate you, she will. but if you really think of what kind of person she is, does she really have the right to make you feel hate? i know your a very sweet person and you dont deserve someone treating you like that.

claire and katie my heart just goes out to you two! i got married at 17 and shortly after started ttc. i tried for a long time and couldnt get pg. it was heartbreaking. a couple years later i had given up and was focused on college. had lost like 65 pounds and bought a kitten, lol, who became my baby. one day i realized i hadnt had af in a while. took a test and was pg. i was so excited, but mc after a week of finding out. sad thing was since i wasnt really ttc i had been drinking and smoking, so blamed myself for mc. they told me to wait 3 mos to ttc again, so i did. i got pg and mc again. my ex-husband didnt want to ttc again, but we got pg again 3 months later. i didnt bond with my dd til i was 5 mos pg. kept thinking i was gonna lose her. i know everyone says not to stress and it will happen, but its so hard to deal with in the moment. i do know you will both be holding you precious lil babies sooner than you think and this will all be a memory. i love you ladies and cant think of more deserving women of some beautiful babies


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> i didnt pin point a date of ov i jst went from wen the type of cm i had and i used a ov calculater on the internet on tell me my fertile days. but i know that u def ov early after a mc, ur very fertile after one. lots of people get preg straight away before their first af comes.

is that true:hugs:


----------



## cla

shay i would love to see some pics of him trick and treating. you do things 100% better then over here, over here you are lucky it 5 people open the door :(
melissa youve been through the wars your self, so im sending you loads of hugs xxx
katie i hope you are feeling better, it will get easier xxx
sinead how are you doing hun xx
and hayley where are you hiding xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thsnks so much melissa, all you ladies are so supportive and i cant thank you more for that.. you ladies keep me encouraged and help me feel better.. im feeling much better today even tho ive lost my phone :dohh: and got soaked in the rain on my way to a job interview but hey the job interview went well, i got my tarot cards read by my mom and well basically she said to concentrate on college work and saving for the wedding and i willl be happy so maybe i should just do that :),

melissa im sorry to hear about your mc's.. i know its prob a hard thing to talk about i appreciate your advice and encouragement :hugs:


----------



## cla

im glad you are feeling better katie you will get there xx
whats the job interview for ?? i thought you already had a job


----------



## RedRose19

i do.. but its childminding and they kinda did the bad by one not even needing me this week fair enough, but the other woman i work for didnt tell me till the day before she didnt need me this week! so im left now this week with no money.. so i just think its not stable enough so i really need a proper job if you know what i mean.. 

anyway how are you today? xx


----------



## cla

bloody hell thats bad, so what sort of job are you looking for ??
im alright, ive had my urine sample back and it was neg so im going to the doctors again monday and he will send me for blood tests. and thats about it my side, i just cant believe how quick this year as gone


----------



## RedRose19

i know what you mean.. its gone so fast.. its in care.. like looking after the elderly :) im so cold :( ive got to go to town in abit and its a horrible day here :(


----------



## cla

i havent been anywhere this week, im making the most of it because rian is off school. back to routine next week.
have you done anything eles for your wedding plans??


----------



## RedRose19

paid the deposit last week.. ermmm asked my friend would she sing at it.. found out a local hair dressers who would come to the hotel to do our hair.. not much just little things, i know im enjoying no college this week :)


----------



## cla

have you found a dress yet ??


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies! I'll get pics of him trick or treating, but he will be in the stroller as it is the doctor's orders that he stay in the stroller for it. Oh and Im tired of this waiting game with AF!

Claire how are you feeling today? Any updates yet?

blessedmomma how are you and the bub doing?

babyhopes do you have a theme for your wedding?


----------



## RedRose19

i found the dress i really want but it was abit expensive for me.. so i dunno ill have to wait and see.. but im not getting one till im skinny hehe... hopefully by next year..


as for theme.. not really got one.. other than its a traditional chruch wedding :)


----------



## Shey

aww i mean like colors you want. like for my sister's wedding her colors were white and yellow and she had a sunflower bouquet


----------



## RedRose19

oh sorry, claret red, gold and white :)


----------



## Shey

oh pretty colors! 
I knw that whenever I finally do get married my colors will be black and red. and want sorta a gothic theme.


----------



## naderz

ladies i love u all so much :) lol

i love coming on here and see how everyone is doing and sharing stories and worries.

hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

hayley and melissa hows those bumps doing?
katie and claire everything will work out for yous and wat uve both been longing for will soon happen :hugs:
shey glad u little boy is out of hospital and doing better.

i got a great deal on my changeing unit yesterday, got it for £20 because the colour i got is discontinued. its the cosatto hogarth in walnut. very pretty. jst to get the cot to match now. hope oh finds more work soon :(

happy halloween girls. i cant stop eating those monkey nuts. :D


----------



## naderz

cla said:


> naderz said:
> 
> 
> i didnt pin point a date of ov i jst went from wen the type of cm i had and i used a ov calculater on the internet on tell me my fertile days. but i know that u def ov early after a mc, ur very fertile after one. lots of people get preg straight away before their first af comes.
> 
> is that true:hugs:Click to expand...

yup :) i have everything crossed for u.


----------



## Morgenstern

I'm on CD 6 is anyone close?


----------



## RedRose19

they sinead hehe about the monkey nuts, they can be addictive... hehe, happy halloween to you too :)
wow thats sooo good about it being only 20 euro, thats a great price. im sure colour doesnt matter once you have your little bundle of fun 
ive been really sick the past 3 days.. not been able to eat anything, i wake up with cold and flu symptoms, cramps like af is coming then nothing.. and.. :blush: lots of cm :blush: please say these are good signs??

how are you getting on claire? :hugs: 

hows the move going melissa.. 

:hugs: hayley where are you.. :(

*happy halloween ladies *


----------



## cla

Hi Hun I hope they are good signs xxx
Well it looks like I've got my possitive opk today so I don't know what the other day was all about. I've got loads of cm, it just felt like I had wet myself lol
We have bd since Thursday and keiths be a prat because I wouldn't do the deed last night so I've got to get round him xxx


----------



## RedRose19

lol strap him down :winkwink:


----------



## cla

I will bloody have a go at him lol


----------



## RedRose19

:haha:

oh.. btw wayyyy tmi but i keep getting lots of yellow cm... :shrug:


----------



## cla

That's a good sign Hun, when was your af due xx


----------



## RedRose19

... :blush: last af was at the start of sept i think.. aug i actually cant remember :dohh:

or did i have one recently.. omg its so bad i cant even remember


----------



## Shey

*Happy Halloween* ladies! hope ya'll had a good one.
Im exhausted from trick or treating with my LO. here's a pic of my LO in his lil vampire costume
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs973.snc4/76649_445171011495_621316495_5845048_5834926_n.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

im still in disbelief but i got 3+ on a digital this evening.. :shock:


----------



## Shey

Yay Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## cla

oh my fing god iam sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.


----------



## H a

wow katie that brilliant news!!!!!! :yipee:

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

iam the one left out now :(
where have you been hiding hayley, i was going to send the police out to seach for you lol
i went to the doctors yesterday and it went great, she asked about everything.
i had my bloods taken to check for 8 things, she said there are that many things that can cause it so she will check everything. she asked if anybody in my family sufers with thyroid problems, my dad dose and his brother so they are checking for that.
she asked if i had problems with rian and i said i had pre-clampsia so she checked my blood pressure and its only bloody high really can anything else go wrong. im 29, a size 12 and i might have high blood pressure. i have got to phone to see if i have got my results back and book to have my blood pressure done agian and if it is still i have got to go on tablets. so really i dont think i should be ttc but what the heck lol


----------



## H a

hey hun sorry not been on for a while been so busy lately with work, my classes and house stuff hoping to have everything sorted soon and only have 7 weeks at work left yey god im counting down the weeks at the moment.

thats great that the doctor is checking everything least they are doing something about it and you will have an answer! blood pressure wise thats a bit of a bummer but i suppose its best to be sorted out and have it under control.
ttc i would just keep trying it will happen you just need to sort yourself out stress wont help and with everything going on and your blood pressure up i can tell you are stressed.
take it easy and try and be as positive as possible xx


----------



## cla

the thing is im not stressed at all, high bp runs in the family and she said it might have been started off from when i had rian. i just hope it goes down next time


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. hayley where have you been :hugs: 

claire im sorry :(

im glad the docs went well and she was nice and asked everything some docs just dont wanna know its good to know she will def try and help :hugs:


----------



## cla

How are you feeling mommy lol


----------



## RedRose19

claire :hugs: you are such a great friend, ladies love your support and friendship. :hugs:

im ok sicky... im not going to college today as ive got college work to do 4 2mor.. and because i feel so sick every time i eat... :(

i rang the doc to make an appt just to confirm things.. they can fit me in till next monday... its emergencies only without an appt must be really busy


----------



## cla

We are here for each other, I just wish I never lost mine now as we could have been bump buddies


----------



## RedRose19

hun i know its prob hard.. im here for you.. im sorry i wish i could help you feel better, i just know next cycle is yours hun! you will get that sticky bean :dust: :dust:


----------



## cla

Im fine I will get one soon and this time I might be able to keep it .
Whats your oh say ????


----------



## RedRose19

...:blush: ive not told him yet because he was at college till late and i was asleep by the time he came to bed.. and i didnt wanna do it by text.. ill tell him tonight ;)


----------



## cla

I would send a pic of the test, that's what I do with Keith


----------



## RedRose19

thats actually a good idea.. :D


----------



## cla

Do it do it


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! got moved in and STILL unpacking.

oh my gosh katie!!!!!! im soooo happy for you. any idea on due date??

claire- hopefully they will find out whats all going on and fix it for you. 

baby is doing ok. i think my next appt is next monday. didnt feel him move at all yesterday til right before bed. had me worried, but finally i felt him.

ladies hows your babies doing?

shey- your lil one is soooo cute. my 3 year old makes that face too


----------



## RedRose19

im glad you felt him.. sometimes they go for a long sleeps i guess :) 
thanks for your support hun, i would be due july 3rd ish i think..


----------



## cla

Melissa is he playing you up already the naughty boy xx
Have you neally finished everything xx


----------



## blessedmomma

its funny even though i have been thru it so much the same things worry me each time. im sure i was just too busy to stop and notice him too.

we still have a few things to get moved, have til nov 15th. and have a whole garage of things to still unpack:dohh: but at least we have all the things we immediately need at the moment.

i bet your on :cloud9: katie. i will pray all turns out well! july 3rd sounds like a good day, have you told your oh yet??


----------



## RedRose19

no.. not told him yet.. tonight is the night... any suggestions


----------



## blessedmomma

im not sure, i can never keep my mouth shut when i find out. i usually take my test with my hubby standing right there. he likes to see too, lol. are you excited to tell him?


----------



## RedRose19

yes very :D i cant wait to see his face... :D


----------



## naderz

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH katie congrats congrats im so so so so so happy for u. that is fantastic. congrats hun xxxx :happydance: here is too a happy and healthy 9 months pet. hope everything goes ok and i cnt wait to see wat david has to say. you 2 both deserve this so much.xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun :hugs: how are you


----------



## naderz

im good,jst sitting here eating my dinner watchin emmerdale. the baby is goin mad sommersaulting and kicking me lol

awh pet i bet u are so glad. im so happy for u. i hope nxt cycle is for claire and she gets a sticky bean :hugs:

are u feeling sick?x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah.. im actually feeling so so crap... sore head.. i feel i cant move it without being in pain.. sicky after eating... (tho i seem to be ok with sugary things...) high temp.. and a few cramps.. (which i hope are normal)

awwww thats so cute about your baby.. i bet he/she is just so happy :)


----------



## yraunaj

babyhopes10 said:


> im still in disbelief but i got 3+ on a digital this evening.. :shock:

you are so lucky
x


----------



## RedRose19

yraunaj said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> im still in disbelief but i got 3+ on a digital this evening.. :shock:
> 
> you are so lucky
> xClick to expand...

if i could give you a bean i would im sorry... :( im praying hard that you and claire get a sticky bfp soon.. i cant help feel so bad ..

i feel so guilty about getting my bfp :dohh: :cry:


----------



## yraunaj

Im pleased for you. xxx

me and the oh have decided to give up in december we are selling our house and our cars, new start somewhere else.
i dont think it will ever happen for us.
i so sad all the time.
xx


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun have you tried going to the doc and seeing what they say?


----------



## yraunaj

they do nothing hun
becuase i have lost 5 4m/c and 1 ectopic where they took my baby and my righ tube they ust tell me i am unluky and to keep trying!!
NHS is so bad. 
im never going to be a mum.
i would have been 28 weeks today.. i miss them all everyday.
XXXXxxxxxxxxXXXXXX (I dont know how to do the fancy faces dancing, how long have you been TTC for?

xx


----------



## RedRose19

ive been trying for nearly a year and ahalf now... maybe try the soy hun.. thats what i did this cycle...


----------



## yraunaj

Try what?
Soy - is that a pill?
xx


----------



## RedRose19

soy its a herbal remedie that helps ovulate and help concieve ill get you a link.. it worked for me..


----------



## RedRose19

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-92.html


----------



## yraunaj

Thanks Hun

i will be pruchasing that tomorrow. Holland and Barrett?
xxx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah they sell it there but read all the info first and how to take it because there are guidlines.. i hope they help you hun :hugs:


----------



## yraunaj

you have no idea how happy you have made me, thank you so much.

i will read before i take it, hopefully it will double my chaces as im taking clomid at the mo.
Thank you so much, please keep your FX for me.
Thanks xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

your welcome hun.. i hope it can help :hugs: please dont give up tho.. it will happen!!! also i think you should go to the docs and demand testing or something! sometimes it takes abit of shouting and demanding to get what you want ;)


----------



## yraunaj

thank you again.
i have, i have had over 50 blood tests done, HSG, Internal and external scans, nothing wrong with either of us, and because i have fallen pregnant (even tho i they have all passed) they class me as fertile and tell me to go away and keep trying.

we have the adoption agy coming round on 23.11.10 which i am really excited about. 
we also have 1 more private appointmet (given up with the NHS) Thats on 26.11.10 at 5.30pm we are just going to ask about IUI and IVF and what we should do next. but me and OH are giving up in dec, SOOOOOO FX for a BFP before 1.1.11!!!
thank you so much again, cant wait to take it now.
xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

well if the appt goes well and they tell you to do a iui will you still give up.. hopefully they have great advise for you and help you get a sticky bean.. 

also hope the adoption appt goes well!! :)


----------



## yraunaj

Thanks hun,

Yeh still giving up in dec, its too much we have been trying for such a long time and had too many losses, it just gets to you in the end, My husband was in tears last night asking what are we going to do at christmas becuase we cant bare to be around our nieces and nephews, so sad, we are adopting regardless i would love to give a little baby a nice loving home.

i will give try ivf a go once the adoption process is underway because i think you have to go to the adoption pannel first then pass or fail once passed you then go on their waiting list and then start trying again (i think,) i may be wrong, ill find out on 23.11.10!! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs: :hugs:

im ok feeling like crap the last 3 days but other than that im ok :thumbup:

how are you


----------



## cla

i was wondering where you was preggey xxxx
what did your oh say, i wont to know ???


----------



## RedRose19

he was like "i knew it!!" then gave me a big hug and was rubbing my tummy lol.. he has been in a great mood since :)

how are you


----------



## cla

oh thats fantastic he was happy xxx
im alright, ive just beeen to the toilet and i have already got brown cm arrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just want to scream


----------



## RedRose19

i think from the spotting it could be low progestrone have you gotten some you can use?? it might really help xx


----------



## cla

when i had my bloods took she as asked for it to be tested for that as well so we will see, i really think that is what i have got .
im still doing my opks and i was getting neally poss last week and then they went neg no line at all, but then they went poss again over the weekend but i havent had a good neg there is still a very good second line. what the hells going on


----------



## RedRose19

the tests make it so much more confusing... have you thought of using a temp as they say using ov tests on their own can be un reliable so maybe start temping it should help?


----------



## cla

i was going to temp but this month just went to quick since the mc
i had that snotty cm ( i cant remember what it was called ) a week after my mc and i had a lot of stomach pains so thats what made me test. and then i had that snotty cm again the weekend.


----------



## RedRose19

well you dont have to wait till af to start.. it wont make sense about the temp untill there is a few taken if that makes sense..
sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## cla

thanks hun xxxx
have you done anymore tests or are you just leaving it


----------



## RedRose19

i might do one next week am skint right now.. i will get paid on friday prob test monday just to make sure


----------



## cla

well really there isnt anything to make sure of is there, youve got a little beanie in there xx
when are you phoning the doctors because they should get you a early scan xxx


----------



## RedRose19

ive an appt on monday :D


----------



## cla

have you told anybody eles


----------



## RedRose19

no just me and oh know... i dont wanna tell anyone till at least i get to 8 weeks


----------



## cla

what are you doing about your wedding ???


----------



## RedRose19

what about it?? we are still planning as normal.. as far as i know.. the church and venue are both booked already :)


----------



## cla

whens the date again you have taken the ticker down


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i didnt have room for everything and i didnt wanna take my angels down, its the 30th of june 2012... 

its been a year 2mor since i lost my second angel.. :( got very mixed emotions about that..


----------



## cla

so you have got pleanty of time then xxx
im sorry about tomorrow are you doing anything ???


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure.. prob light a candle... im working all day 2mor but i dont mind as im taking the little boy to the cinema as a treat:)


----------



## cla

hopefully that will take your mind off the baby xxx i will be thinking about you
what are you going to see


----------



## RedRose19

dispicable me? i watched it alread tho with oh last weekend :blush: it was soooo good tho as good as ice age etc :) im a big kid really hehe


----------



## cla

ive seen a clip of that. we should be going tomorrow to seee jackass thats if keith finishes early.


----------



## RedRose19

ohh sounds nice :) david got paid today so.. shopping time lol


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u doing?xx


----------



## cla

I'm fine how are you and the bump x x


----------



## naderz

wer both good thank u :D day off today so relaxing gona make a wee cupa tea.

how u hun? wats this brown cm? do u fink af is about to start?


----------



## cla

I hope you have had a relaxing day today xxx
I don't think it's my af you know what my body is like for spotting. I don't think I have had anymore yet so we will see.


----------



## naderz

did the doctor say anything about that?xx


----------



## Shey

Hey Naderz what are you having?


----------



## naderz

im not sure they dont allow u to ask at my hospital so i cudnt find out.

although on my 1st scan i can see wat i think is a girl nub but i cnt be certin. xx


----------



## Shey

Aww that sucks! they are suppose to tell you
I hope it is a girl for ya


----------



## naderz

i dont mind as long as i hav a happy and healthy baby.

i cnt get my scanner to work to upload photos :grrr:

how r u shey? any joy on the men plans? xx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies how are you :D


----------



## naderz

hey katie, feeling any better today? i felt awful untill 15 weeks, morning noon and night nausia and no appetite at all. lol


----------



## RedRose19

i seem ok this evening.. but it was so bad this morning.. i felt so sick... 

just having dinner now and its so spicy... ouch


----------



## naderz

sometimes i felt if u could hav gotten sick i would hav felt better. lol

emm spicy wat u having? i love spicy food. today i had fish fingers they wer horrible :growlmad: x


----------



## RedRose19

welll i dont usually like spicy stuff but its ok..

im having chicken tikka.. but... now i feel like :sick: yuck yuck!!!


----------



## naderz

yum (but maybe not wen ur preggy) hehe i love it in a sandwhich. i bet u and david are over the moon?? xx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah ... im excited... i just want to be a mother so badly :) how are you


----------



## Shey

Man Im having really bad babyfever :cry:


----------



## cla

Sending you loads of hugs shay xxxx


----------



## Shey

thank you Claire! how are you doing?


----------



## cla

Afternoon everybody xxxx
My opks are still playing tricks on me the evil things. 
My back as gone as well so I can't stand on my one leg which is bloody great


----------



## RedRose19

awww claire, i hope your ok hun, :hugs: 

what u up to this weekend


----------



## cla

Nothing much as I can't do anything :(
We've been looking to see what we can get rian for Christmas and that's about it .
By the way HAPPY 6 WEEKS beanie xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks... i think im gonna wait till at 8 weeks before telling my parents and oh's...

then everyone else at 12.. :)

awww xmas shopping... ive not even started mine.. oh and i have decided not to get each other anything and just save for our holiday to london in jan :)


----------



## cla

Me and Keith said we are going to cut down on each other and just get rian loads.
But we dont know what to get him, we was going to get him a iPod but we are looking into a iPad for him because he doesn't leave our phones alone


----------



## RedRose19

wow rian is one luck little boy :D 

were going to london in jan for our xmas pressies to each other :)


----------



## cla

I Would say a spoilt brat really lol


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how ya'll doing?

asfm started working yesterday.


----------



## blessedmomma

hey shey- thats awesome hun! what are you doing?

hope you ladies had a great weekend! im starting to have braxton hicks regularly now. and mine are pretty painful, so not too happy about it:nope: by 30 weeks or so the strong ones will double me over


----------



## Shey

blessedmomma i am working at a chinese restaurant in the mall


----------



## blessedmomma

mmmmm, i love chinese! our mall makes the best too, its so good. how are you not gonna eat it all??? it would be so hard for me


----------



## Shey

Oh I do eat it. I get to eat it for free. the perks of working at a restaurant. lol


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> hey shey- thats awesome hun! what are you doing?
> 
> hope you ladies had a great weekend! im starting to have braxton hicks regularly now. and mine are pretty painful, so not too happy about it:nope: by 30 weeks or so the strong ones will double me over

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope they dont get painful.. :hugs::hugs:

i started spotting last night so im really hoping my appt goes well today


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all?


----------



## cla

katie i really hope its nothing to worry about and hopefully you can have a scan xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!

shey- i worked at a bakery before college and gained 20-30 pounds on donuts, yikes!

claire- have you gotten any new results back yet???

katie- dont let it bug you! i had implantation bleeding with two of mine. one i thought was my af and was really heavy for three days. didnt know i was preggo til a week later, wasnt trying at that time. just thought i got af early and a week later tested to make sure. with this one i spotted til i think 10-12 weeks, maybe a little longer. they did a scan and found out that where the baby implanted there was a small pool of blood. my dr said it was very common and that it would either bleed out or be reabsorbed by my body. at my last scan it was gone. i will pray everything is ok with your little one!

sinead and haley- hope those babies are doing ok. are you ladies getting big??


----------



## cla

Hi mellissa how are you doin xxx
Katie I hope you are ok xxx
I phoned today and they said they have got some of my results so I've got to go in on thursday because Ive got to have my bp done again


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Hi mellissa how are you doin xxx
> Katie I hope you are ok xxx
> I phoned today and they said they have got some of my results so I've got to go in on thursday because Ive got to have my bp done again

im good hunny. not sleeping well, but its cuz we got a new memory foam mattress and thought it would be so nice. its so hard its like sleeping on the floor. have to get some kind of soft topper or something for it. makes my back and hips hurt. 

hope your appt goes good thurs. maybe they have found something out and can give you some answers. i hope your bp is down, or at least they can give you something for it. mine went really high at the end of my first pregnancy and my oldest was born really sick. never had a problem with it since. i have an appt today so trying to get all my housework done early.


----------



## cla

I thought those mattresses where surpossed to be good, then thing is they are expensive. 
Are you seeing yor mw today ???
Katie where are you ????


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies thanks for your support... your so great 

i went to the docs.. and he didnt do much.. just said that it was common to spot at this stage, he got me to take a test is was positive came up in seconds 
also he felt my tummy asked if i had any pain etc which there wasnt
then took my bloods and said my first scan would be at 8 weeks so hopefully my bloods show a good number..


----------



## cla

Thank god it was ok. Did you keep the test ???
Shame you couldn't have a earlier scan, as the spotting stopped now


----------



## RedRose19

yeah no more spotting now thank god :happydance:


----------



## cla

That's even better news xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay katie! when do you find out your numbers? i think its not so much what the number is, but more if its doubling every 2-3 days or something like that.

caire- i dont have a midwife, i have an obstetrician. i dont know if you guys have them over there. its a dr that specializes in pregnancy. we have midwives here, but my insurance doesnt cover them and they are more for women having at home births or births in a birthing center. i will have mine in a birthing center at a hospital


----------



## cla

Ohhhhh melissa I hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Shey

blessedmomma that is alot of weight but im sure you had fun though back then. 

Clairebear how are you doing?

asfm i'll be 28 in 2 days


----------



## cla

shay happy birthday for tomorrow have you got anything planned for your big day ??
well my spotting as got heavier and im only 22 days in to this cycle, i really think af is coming soon 
other then that im fine, ive already had enough of this weather its to cold


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday soon shey! mine is saturday the 13th. i will be 33.


----------



## cla

Melissa do t forget to let us now how you get on today xxx


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all doing?

katie glad the spotting has stopped, hope everything goes well.xx

shey happy birthday :flower:

hayley and melissa how u both keeping?
melissa wat does braxton hicks feel like cuz sumtimes i get this pressure feeling low down on my abdomin that lasts for about 10seconds and goes away again.

clairehow u doin hun?xx


----------



## Shey

Claire I have class tomorrow night so i can't really celebrate my b-day tomorrow which sucks! I told my teacher that tomorrow is not a good day to give a test. :cry:


----------



## H a

hi nederz im fine thanks getting very tired now, my energy is disappearing slowly and got real dead legs at night which keeps me up!
but apart from that feeling quite good.

how ru doing? can't believe im 30 weeks - 10 weeks to go eek!!!!

hope everyone else is okay x x


----------



## cla

katie am i going mad or have you changed your name


----------



## cla

hayley not long left now xxxxxx
WHEN ARE WE GOING TO SEE THESE BUMPS


----------



## H a

hey hun will try and upload one now for you x


----------



## cla

you are doing it now come on then lol


----------



## H a

can only get it as my profile x


----------



## cla

can you tell you are pregnant from the back??


----------



## H a

No not at all, not sure what that means?


----------



## cla

i love the pic i was going to say god that was quick lol
i wonder if its little boy then ?????


----------



## H a

No idea to be honest, we were god parents to taylor 2 weeks ago.
I have no instincts on what it will be either, have my baby shower friday can't wait!

How you doing anyway?


----------



## cla

take loads of pics i want to see what you get xxx
im alright ive got to go to the doctors tomorrow to get my bloods back and have my blood pressure done again.
i know i sound stupid but i really hope they find somthing wrong with my bloods. i didnt have an explanation with the baby so fingers crossed my bloods give the answers.
i started spotting again last week and my af started to show yesterday but she really is on the go slow i wish it would just come. i never thought a early mc would cause this much trouble


----------



## H a

hopefully they will give you some answers and can sort it out for you!
its amazing how much stress your body is under claire and does take time to sort itself out - which i am sure it will do soon let us know what they say!

photo wise i keep forgetting to take any but will make sure i do more often now as i dont have long left to take any!


----------



## cla

anymore names yet???


----------



## H a

no still on jessica anne and william can't think of any others we like better!


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i did i did it to stop being stalked ;)

yayyyyy hayley only 10 more weeks!!!


----------



## cla

Why's who's stalking you, is it me


----------



## RedRose19

lol no.. its my dad he knows im ttc and use this site.. and i dont want him to know yet ... or else he will tell everyone lol


----------



## cla

Why is he on here for


----------



## RedRose19

no he hasnt joined i just i used there computer one time to go on bnb (stupid idea i know) but i was at theres for the weekend.. and i must of left it on or something because before that he didnt know i was ttc.. then he said it too my mother so i know he prob checks on me.. maybe im just being paranoid but i just wanna make sure plus i totally out grown babyhopes10 as im def no chance at having a 2010 baby anymore.. and someone asked was i 10?? :wacko: so i avoid confusion i put 19 next to my name this time.. lol


----------



## cla

So they will be shocked when you tell them you are pregnant, they will think you are quick movers lol


----------



## RedRose19

lol... my mom has known for awhile... as i find the only person i can really have a good moan about it too is her.. she understands as it took her a year to have my brother... and soon as she had her first she had no problems with cycles etc.. so i hope that happens with me... tho she never had any mc's


----------



## cla

So when you have had this one you are going to pop them out lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! how are we all doing today???

my FIL had an episode last night so he is at the hospital still.. dont know whats wrong yet, so our house is all anxious today. they think he had a stroke. did a bunch of tests on him and there is a mass in his brain. dont know if its a clot or tumor. 

claire- i hope they find out whats going on with you:hugs:

katie- hope your appt goes well, praying for you!

haley- you look beautiful hun, and almost there!!!! i usually slowly start packing my bags around 30 weeks. not clothes, but little sample shampoos, conditioners, toothpastes, spare cheap toothbrushes things like that. i always buy new slippers and socks for the hospital too. dont know why, just like them. i usually cant wait to get done with the pregnancy and have the baby here. this time i feel like i need to enjoy the pregnancy more since its probably my last, but its going toooooo quick!

sinead- im sure its braxton hicks. most people say they dont hurt. it just feels like pressure or tightening around your tummy. i dont know why mine hurt, but they always have. it feels more crampy than tightening to me. it feels like early labor pains, but they arent consistent. mine are tolerable right now, but i know after a while i will have to sit thru them and sometimes even have to breath thru them like when im in labor.

shey- i hope you dont have too hard a time taking your test, that does suck!!!


----------



## RedRose19

oh melissa im sorry to hear about your fil.. its horrible when stuff like that happens.. hope your ok..

im ok i got my bloods back today and they are v low.. well they didnt say that but i think they are low for how many weeks i am.. i mean there is a woman in the july thread who has got more then twice than me and is a week behind me :(


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, i wish i could get photos up bt ive no ides how too :( i tryed for adges the other day and also got oh to do it and jst cnt figure it out. :dohh:

but every1 keeps telling me ive jst put weight on my belly so wat do u fink?

katie i hope everything is ok, im sure it is. did they say anything else bout bloods or anything? every preg and person is diff so dnt get urself worked up by comparing yours too others :flower: :hugs:

melissa yea thats wat it is sounding like too me as well. they arent sore, jst pressure. lol dnt say this is ur lst preg, u may go again to see if u can get a girl then ull hav 3 of each :D id love a big family too.

hayley whooo wer has time gone 10 weeks left how exciting.

claire good luck with ur results tomorrow hope they give u some proper answers.

im going too see a fortune teller on friday (tarot card reading) isnt that wat u do katie? im excited to see if she tells me pink or blue hehe


----------



## cla

Katie did you ask them what they think ??
Sinead my hair dresser is all bump and she is having a boy. 
Melissa I'm so sorry about your fil how is your dh coping xxx


----------



## naderz

oh melissa i hope ur fil is ok :hugs:

claire how many days has it been since the first day of the mc? i got my af 34 days after the 1st and 28days after the 2nd.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- what were your numbers??

mine were really high and they thought it might be twins. obviously not. normal numbers vary widely. its most important that they are going up next time they do them. when do you go back in?:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Ok so yesterday was not the best b-day I ever had :(

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> oh melissa i hope ur fil is ok :hugs:
> 
> claire how many days has it been since the first day of the mc? i got my af 34 days after the 1st and 28days after the 2nd.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.

I started spotting on cycle day 18 and started bleeding on c22 but it as seemed to stop now . Just a tiny bit of brown spotting


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry u had a bad bday shey:hugs:

claire- maybe thats a good sign???:shrug:


----------



## cla

Well I've had another reading off Gail and she said I will get a bfp in December if I'm not already pregnant! 
Really I can't see that being true xxx


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire hope you get your :bfp: by Thanksgiving.

Thank you blessedmomma. hope you're doing well

asfm Im working 9 hrs today. I work from 11am-8pm


----------



## cla

Hi shay what was wrong with your bd???


----------



## Shey

My mom tends to ruin my birthdays and put me in a bad mood, hence making it a bad birthday.


----------



## cla

Why what did she do ???


----------



## Shey

Went off on me bout what i posted on facebook bout presents and what i texted my sister.


----------



## cla

What as she been keeping an eye on you?


----------



## Shey

my sister has a big mouth and told my mom. I can't tell them anything without them telling each other what I say.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry shey. that sounds horrible. probably makes you feel left out that they act that way behind your back too. i hope things change and they realize what their doing. too bad it happened on your bday too! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you blessedmomma! I just hate backstabbers especially my own family.


----------



## cla

God shay I bet that's horrible that they are both like that. Is your sister the favourite


----------



## Shey

She's always been the favorite though my mom denies it and claims to treat us the same and she never has. Im stuck living with people who claim to love me but want to kick me and my LO out on the streets


----------



## cla

Your mom wants to kick you out ???


----------



## Shey

She always says she wants me out. but I do not have the money to move out. believe me I want out. Im 28 yrs old and should be on my own but the economy sucks right now. Anyways I have to get ready for work. will chat with you lovely ladies tomorrow.


----------



## RedRose19

i just need hugs right now...ladies... im never going to get the chance to be a mother i cant stop crying... life is so unfair! :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

what happened katie??? im praying for you...


----------



## RedRose19

ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up..

ill just copy and past from my journal... it just makes me so sad :(


----------



## blessedmomma

how far are you supposed to be? my dr wouldnt even scan me at first cuz she said she wouldnt be able to see anything at all but the uterine lining and she didnt want me to freak out when i saw no baby. can they re-scan you in a few days? one lady in the march mummy thread did that. she was bleeding and they scanned her and saw no baby. she came back a few days later even though they said it would be pointless and they found the baby with a heartbeat.

and i bled terribly with my first son before i actually found out i was pregnant and he was fine. i so hope its not over, and im so sorry if it is...

:cry:


----------



## cla

Katie I'm here for you my darling, everything crossed you are ok . 
Are you both ok. 
Why does it have to happen to us, Katie I'm so upset for you xxx
Don't leave us please come on and talk we will help you though the outcome xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... i just want to be a mother so much.. im never gonna get that :(


----------



## cla

Hun I know how you feel, I know I have rian but I feel the same . 
Why does life have to treat us like this xx
I been thinking myself is it worth it, but the thought of holding a baby makes you know it is. 
How's your oh xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hes ok.. ive not seen him cry but i think hes just being strong for me... :cry: plus hes sick at the moment so he prob just doesnt wanna show it right now.. but i know hes prob hurting.... this was supposed to be our baby bear :(

i know claire im here for you too.. :hugs: i dont know if or when ill ttc again.. right now i just wanna stop bleeding :(


----------



## cla

Forget me I'm here for you 100% I want you to go to the doctors and demand testing.


----------



## cla

My heart is breaking for you, I just read what you have put about your angels.
Just think our babies are all playing together looking down on us xxx


----------



## RedRose19

yes our angels are friends together im sure :hugs:


----------



## cla

Just like we will be xxx


----------



## Shey

aww redrose I am so sorry for your loss. I am here for you. Im here for you too Claire. I know how it feels to lose one. I mc back in June.


----------



## cla

Shay I didn't know you mc, I sorry xx


----------



## Shey

I dont really like to talk bout it but yea it was heartbreaking for me. It was the middle of june when I mc. :cry:


----------



## naderz

oh katie my pet im so so sorry, why does it hav to happen to good people like urself and claire. i know how u both feel having had 2 myself its horrible that the little life u had growing inside u for that short while is all taken away and for no reason. and it was wanted so so badly. its so unfair. i could cry right now for u i realy cud. im thinking of u. :hugs: so sorry.

thats 3 mc now so after 3 in a row u hav to get tested pet. dnt let them fob u off. demand it.

hope everyone keeping well. xxxx


----------



## cla

how are you geeting on sinead ??


----------



## cla

katie how are you doing hun xxx


----------



## H a

katie im so sorry i really hope you will be okay - sending huge hugs! it seems so unfair for you guys

hope everyone else is okay x x


----------



## cla

god hayley you are 31weeks


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... im just taking time for me right now.. im gonna concentrate on just living my life right now...

maybe it will happen again soon... 
sinead your right but i had the cork hospital.... they are so cold.. i dunno why :cry: but i hate it there... instead im gonna get help from my friend who is a doctor but in herbal medicins... she has studied for like 12 years and she thinks she can help... so.. i guess one step at a time..

wow ladies... its not long now till we start seeing the bubbas :happydance:

i cant remember what i said before.. but i think sinead is having a girl and hayley is having a boy... hmmm we shall see how wrong/right i was in just a few weeks :happydance:


----------



## cla

We will see if you are right.
I think hayley is having a boy as for sinead I want to see the bump


----------



## H a

katie im glad to hear your positive attitude at such a hard time, just take it steady and look after yourself!

claire, yes 31 weeks im officially in single figures now 9 weeks left! starting to have dreams now about labour, waters breaking eek i could say im a little anxious!
most think im having a girl - me still no idea! had my baby shower on friday which to there amusement they dressed me as a baby!! supposedly to teach me how to put a nappy on ha! was very funny glad photos haven't got out yet! x


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all doing? 12weeks laft for me, cnt believe how quick time os going.

katie i hope ur friend can help u :hugs:

hows everyone doing? i promice ill try and get photos up, i jst cnt figure it out.

ive had a rough few days. yesterday my nose bleed 3 times and i was up twice monday night with heartburn and pains in my ribs. today i hav a really sore shoulder and neck i had it last week too and now its back :(


----------



## H a

im the same hun, not sleeping well due to dead legs! driving me crazy!

soon be here though! had a little wobbly this morning about the whole labour thing got very emotional suppose its just nerves 

hope everyones okay x


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- sorry you have it so rough right now hun. i usually get a lot of nose bleeds during pregnancy. have only had one so far, so hopefully dodged that. have had some heartburn too, almost every night. tums are my best friend, lol.

katie- i hope your friend can help out! hope you are feeling ok in spite of all your dealing with.

how are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## naderz

its all worth it in the end :D

i was having a nice lye in this morning and got woke up by a guy coming to install a phone line, he was at the wrong house :dohh: he was ment to go 4 doors up from me.


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone today?

claire- did you ever find out anything???


----------



## naderz

hey how u doing? i had to take the day off today, was at the out of hours doc last night and my own gp this morning with the pain in my shoulder. its unbearable. he said my joints are really soft and its jst one of those things in pregnancy. all i can do is take paracetamol and put a hot water bottle on it and wait for it to go away. lol

how u doing?xx


----------



## blessedmomma

dang that sounds painful. stinking hormones gotta make some havoc for us any way they can!:growlmad:

i am actually ok. my 3 yr old is pretty sick today. still trying to get some water down him.


----------



## naderz

oh dear, is he vomiting? any ideas of wat happened him? hopefully jst a bug that will go away soon :hugs: hope he ok x


----------



## blessedmomma

i think it is just a bug. no vomit just bad diarrhea about every 15-20 minutes. and he is saying his tummy hurts. hard part is cleaning him up. it smells so bad i gag when im wiping him. dont want him to feel bad, but the sense of smell is so high it makes it much worse. i thought i was gonna vomit the first time i cleaned him up this morning.


----------



## naderz

awh the poor wee pet. i know u cnt help but gag hopefully he jst wont notice you wen u do. its not his fault lol another joy- increased sence of smell. not a good thing wen u work along side smelly people :(


----------



## cla

katie how are you doing, have you been to the doctors yet ???
how are the bump gang doing ??


----------



## RedRose19

todays the day i talk to my friend :happydance: i cant wait

ladies i only bled for two days.. :wacko: surely thats short for a mc?

claire how are you???

hows all the bubbas :) melissa im sorry your little boy is sick hope hes better today xxx


----------



## cla

have you tested again ???


----------



## RedRose19

no.. i didnt think there was a point.. and i was scared of what id see... 

but mayb i will today just incase.. but not getting my hopes up as it was heavy the first day plus in the scan he didnt see anything


----------



## cla

i would do it so you know where you stand incase you get prego next cycle xx
oh i cant wait to see what she says to you, i might pinch some tips of you lol


----------



## RedRose19

lol your not the only one who has said that they wanna know what she says hehe...

she is one of my best friends in the world.. im just excited to talk to her.. because shes always been there for me since i was a little girl :) shes like the big sister i never had..

i usually call her my sister. she sent me an email saying she needs to know a few things about my cycle history so i must try remember it all lol


----------



## cla

what time is she coming??


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all?


----------



## naderz

katie 2 days. i thought it would hav been at leased a week??? i fink u should test.
wen i went for my first early scan dis preg i was about 6 weeks an they couldnt barely see anyfing so jst cuz they cudnt see doesnt mean something wasnt there. it could hav been too early. test test test.

glad u hav someone u can talk to that will help u with ur cycles. xxx

claire how u doing? wer r u now in ur cycle?xx melissa hope ur son is better and hayley not long left hav u everything done? 

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies

how is everyone today? 

haley- you're almost there! how r u feeling?

katie- i would wait a minute before taking anything. my brothers girlfriends daughter was trying to have a baby about a year ago. she was pregnant but didnt know it and took something herbal to help her get pregnant. it made her hemorrhage while she was at home. she called her husband and he came home and found her dead already! took her to the hospital but it was too late. i was just told this story and was mortified. please make sure you are not still pregnant before you take anything!!!!! 2 days of bleeding for a mc is not much at all. and it takes a while to show anything on a scan, you could have just not been as far along as you thought and it wasnt showing up yet.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sinead- he is still sick. no vomit though so thats good. i hardly slept the past two nights though so im exhausted. on top of him being sick, my 11 month old is teething so he is up most the night :nope:

i think my hubby is taking a half day off from work today though, so i should be able to get a nap in today:thumbup: he is such a great guy.

claire- how r u doing hun??? things coming along?

katie- i bled for a week with my mc and still had to have a d&c to get everything out. on the other hand, i bled heavy for 3 days and thought i had my af but was really pregnant. he was implanting deeper i guess.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing today?

Ive been busy with work and school these days I hardly get time to go on.


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you shey?- you have been busy!!!


----------



## H a

hi melissa, yes not long left hey! getting a little anxious now about it all getting quite a bump all up front though! and starting to get a little tired out.

how are you doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

im a bit tired today. have a sick baby and a teething baby, so havent slept much lately. managing though. do u have any type of birth plan or just going to see how it goes?


----------



## H a

started to do one but to be honest i don't know what i want, think i will have a good think over next week or so im at the midwife monday so may chat with her.
hoping baby has turned a little more as was transverse 2 weeks ago.
been wriggling like mad last few days so probably on the move.

do you know if all up front is a boy or girl?


----------



## Shey

yup have been very busy. Im doing good. how are you blessedmomma?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi shey- im good. taking care of cranky babies today. hubby should be here any minute to help, yay!

haley- honestly im not sure what the wives tale says about it. i think all up front is boy, but dont quote me on that. honestly it hasnt worked that way with mine. my first was high and wide, i had trouble breathing she was so high. my second was very low and all up front. of course they were both girls. my second was so low when i set down my legs would go numb and i would have to get up and walk around. my third i was pretty wide, he was a boy. my fourth i was just huge, very uncomfortable from early on til i had him. he was my biggest baby though, so maybe thats why??? this one seems to be low, but not as low as my second. all have been so different its hard to say that there was too many things the same with them.

one thing i did notice was that with my girls my skin was flawless and my hair and nails grew really thick and long. with my boys i get the pregnancy mask, these brown splotches on my face under my eyes and on my nose. not the prettiest thing to look at. i dont wear much make-up, but i sure do when im preggo with a boy!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... :kiss: your such great friends.. how is everyone... :hugs: 

yeah well i spotted for another 2 days but not heavy like the first two days.. i wil test before taking anything..


----------



## dreambaby

Hiya, I'm new here and was wondering whether anyone needs a ttc buddy? I'm currently experiencing first AF (which is very wierd - been on the pill for over eight years) since coming off the pill and would be due to ov roughly 
2nd Dec.


----------



## RedRose19

hi dreambaby :) how are you


----------



## dreambaby

Hi, I'm ok thanx, a little freaked out by a natural AF occuring, it's wierd knowing its my own body doing the work and not my pill, and its a lot heavier than I remember them being (sorry if TMI).
How are you?


----------



## cla

dreambaby said:


> Hiya, I'm new here and was wondering whether anyone needs a ttc buddy? I'm currently experiencing first AF (which is very wierd - been on the pill for over eight years) since coming off the pill and would be due to ov roughly
> 2nd Dec.

Hi hun


----------



## cla

Come on Katie what did she say


----------



## RedRose19

we didnt get to talk because she had to look after her nieces :( so... *sigh* 2mor instead

ladies... i just wanna say (without sounded weird) i love ya :kiss: :haha:

i just read this whole thread i cant believe we its been so long since we first started talking.. and you ladies have always been so supportive to me.. you have been my stone through a very hard year.. i cant wait till 2010 is over with as it was a horrible year.. 

thanks for being such great friends to me :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Hiya Im Angel and I`m 39 xx


----------



## cla

Katie I love you to you are such a great friend nobody knows about my second mc so all of you have helped me xxx thank you


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww katie- love ya sweetheart :hugs:

hope everyone's having great weekends!

welcome dreambaby and angelcake


----------



## Shey

welcome to the new comers!


----------



## H a

hi guys, just been to the midwife and baby has finally turned the right way thank god!
everything seems good! :yipee: they predicted a 7lb baby by full term which im happy with.

how is everyone else? katie any news? claire you okay?
naderz and melissa hope your feeling well.


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news Hun at least they won't have to mess with you .
I'm alright I've been back to the dr and my bp is still high. My bp is of someone who is 10 years older then me. So I've got to have another blood test to make sure my kidneys are ok


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: hope it all goes ok claire :hugs: 

thats great hayley :) not too big or small just right size :)


----------



## H a

thanks guys, hope they get that sorted out claire! least they checking everything they will soon have you sorted out! 
katie how you doing?


----------



## RedRose19

im ok thanks i still havent got chance to talk to my friend :( but i still think its the right step for me...


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- i hope you find a solution and have a healthy baby really soon!

claire- at least they are doing something. keeping you in my thoughts. i hope your kidneys turn out to be fine. can they put you on bp medicine? my hubby has been on bp medicine for a few months. his bp problem is from being a little overweight though. he is by no means fat, but he is a big guy anyways and is getting a tummy on him over the last couple years :haha:

haley- im glad your baby turned the right way. hopefully he/she will stay that way til its time. mine seem to flip and flop til the last minute. have even been threatened with c-sections cuz of it. my last son took the longest to push out cuz he turned his head sideways at the last minute and got caught in my pelvis. 

sinead- how are you hun?

shey- how is work and school going?


----------



## naderz

hey girls, how u all doing?
im glad we all hav each other to share our problems with and confide. id be lost without u all :hugs:

got my glucose test in the morning and i hate needels :dohh:

hayley is it to early for them to tell wat way my baby is lying and wat the weight might be? katie hope u get talking to ur friend soon and claire hope ur ok and everything goes bk to normal. melissa hope those sick and teething babies are all ok again.

welcome to the new comers :hi:

:hugs: to everyone. xxx


----------



## Shey

blessed school is ok i have 3 wks til finals. Work is goin aight. enjoying my free food lol! how are you and bub doing?

Claire how are you doing?

Katie how are you doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- babies are starting to feel better, i got it too and am already starting to feel better. now my daughter has it and im sure the other one and hubby will have it soon. thats something thats kinda rough with having a big family, when one of us gets something we just pass it around.

shey- im good and bub is too. moving a lot, giving me heartburn! he is starting to get really active at bedtime, so i know where thats going. not looking forward to being kept awake by a kicking baby :haha:

my four babies have all weighed in the 7-8 pound range. mine were 7 lbs, 7 lbs 4.6 oz, 7 lbs 1.5 oz, and 7 lbs 15.9 oz.... hopefully my next one will stay in that range. i weighed 9 lbs 10 oz, so dont want them to take after me!


----------



## H a

hope mine is in the 7lb range too melissa, heartburn hasn't been too bad so far but last night i was awoken with a full on nose bleed again
and my belly is so itchy!!! driving me mad!


----------



## RedRose19

happy 25 weeks melissa :happydance: i cant believe how far u ladies are!! i cant wait to see the baby pics :)

awww hayley the nose bleed sounds horrible :hugs: i hope it didnt last long.. as for the itching my friend got that as well she put moisturiser on and it helped :hugs:

omg sinead nearly 30 weeks!!! how are you?

shay how are you?

Claire? where are you i hope your ok big :hugs:

i feel so odd this week.. like i just dont want to do anything :( i think im depressed because there are things i know im suppose to be doing but now.. like i didnt go to college yesterday... i didnt go to work experience this morning.. i just feel numb.. i hate feeling like this :(


----------



## cla

im still here ive had to go and have more bloods this morning, i really think i should move into the hospital as im there next wednesday as well for my testing.
melissa my doc is giving me 3 months to try and get my salt intake down and if it doesnt help i will have to go on medication. she said its hard to give me somthing because iam ttc.
katie are you ok hun xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i keep telling ppl im ok when they ask.. that im fine..

but i think i need to just be honest and say no :( im not.. i feel so horrible today i just dont wanna leave the house...


----------



## cla

thats what i say and when i do get up set keith asks whats wrong and im like HELLO really do you need to ask.
the only reason i leave the house is because i have to take rian to school otherwise i wouldnt leave it.
have you been to the doctors yet ??


----------



## RedRose19

i just dont wanna go or do anything.. i feel huge amounts of guilt because im not getting the things im suppose to done.. i just want to crawl into my bed and stay there and not have to move or do anything :(

i sound like a right nutter! but i cant help this yucky feeling i have i cant shake it no matter what.. the only time its gone is when im with david or my mother..


----------



## blessedmomma

katie honey- my heart is breaking for you. im so sad to hear your feeling depressed, wish their was something i could do.:cry:

im praying for you and hoping this passes quickly...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks melissa... i texted my oh everything how i was feeling.. that i was having bad thoguhts and i was scared as i didnt know what to do.. id never told my oh before for fear he would think im going crazy...

he came right home and just held me (and let me cry) then he brought me to bed and made me tea.. said everything was ok, not to feel guilty of not going to college or work experience and just try relax.. so i am and feel abit better but the pain is still there.. i feel so loved by david tho.. and i feel closer to him for telling him.. 

he said we can spent time together tonight which im looking forward too.

thanks ladies for being supportive aswell.. i just dunno why i get like this..


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad he is taking care of you. its a hard time right now and you need each other.:hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm so glad he is with you Hun xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. tbh i get so scared when im like that just because you know its not normal..

ive decided to not go into college today and just try relax today and get better for 2mor :thumbup: if i get in trouble for not going ill take the punishment 2mor lol

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

Can't you get a letter from your dr to have a couple of days off??


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure if that would do anything.. other than let them know why i wasnt there.. i dont want them to know.. 

how are you anyway hun xx :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm alrite just want to get next Wednesday over with


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: :hugs: has any one done the cambridge diet?


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- have never even heard of it, must not be around here at all...

claire- whats going on wednesday??? is that when they are checking bp again?


----------



## cla

I'm going for testing to see why I'm losing my babies. I haven't got a clue what they are going to do


----------



## RedRose19

hope all goes well hun.. i hope they find something simple which will give and answer to why.. and how you can get a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun. When are you going to the docs so they can do tests on you.
We can both be like lab rats lol


----------



## RedRose19

lol... i dunno im scared to go.. i dont want a doc touching me... 

still no more blood tho ladies... :shock: starting to worry.. i think i should test again 2mor to make sure its neg... my stomach is very bloated and hard right now though im very sure its all in my head... ?


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i soooo very much hope they figure something out!

katie- i wish you would test right now!!!!!!:test:cant wait to know the results. have a weird feeling. would be lovely if it were positive! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno what id do cry or laugh... but he saw no baby... nothing.. 

my numbers were still increasing but veryyyyy slowly... and i had loads of blood so surely... im not still im sure its in my head about my stomach getting harder..


----------



## blessedmomma

if they look too early they wont see anything. my ob wouldnt do a scan til my numbers reached a certain amount. she said if she looked too early and we didnt see anything it would just freak me out for no reason. if your baby implanted late in your cycle, they wouldnt see anything so soon. they base how far along you are by your lmp. but we all know that not everyone's cycle works on a 28 day average. if your cycle is longer, you could have ovulated later than cd14 and it could have implanted later than cd21, which is what they base it on. 

i also got online and found out that depending on where they look, they can miss it entirely because its so small. its not uncommon for the tech to miss a twin until later in pregnancy when the baby or babies fill the womb more.


----------



## cla

hows everybody today ???
katie have you tested ??


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you claire????:hugs:

ready for your appointment?


----------



## Shey

Clairebear how are you doing?

blessedmomma how are you feeling?

Katie have you tested?

asfm Im doing aight. went home early from work cause i was sick with stomach flu.


----------



## blessedmomma

shey hope you get better really soon!

im ok. hubby should be getting off work early today for thanksgiving, yay! do you have big plans??? we always just stay here and cook. have some family coming over. should be nice and quiet.


----------



## Shey

No plans, as my sister and my bro-in-law wont be coming this thanksgiving and neither is my LO's dad. So it's just me, my LO, and my parents. We're just having a small fest.


----------



## blessedmomma

we will probably have my FIL, SIL& BIL with their 2 dd, and my brother. 

my hubby should be starting 4 day work week next week. he usually works m-f 6:30-3 which is nice. if all works out he will have mondays off. will have to stay later though the rest of the week. t-f 6-4:30. hoping this is nice too. 4:30 isnt too late, but he can always change back if he doesnt like it.


----------



## blessedmomma

did everything settle down with your mom and sis?


----------



## Shey

yea. My LO and I actually spent last weekend at my sister's house. it was nice spending time with her and my nieces and my BIL.


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad it all worked out:hugs:


----------



## Shey

thank you blessed! i can't wait til spring


----------



## cla

shay and melissa happy thanks giving xxx dont eat to much xx
hows everybody else doing today, as anybody had snow ???


----------



## RedRose19

no snow here... tho there is a lot of ice... it was this time last year that cork got veryyyyyy badly flooded :wacko: thank fook its not gone like that again.. we have had hardly any rain which is odd for ireland :rofl:


----------



## naderz

hi girls how we all doing?? getting ready for christmas? hope u all doing ok xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxxx


----------



## H a

hi guys just got back from sunny blackpool on a linedance weekend was brilliant! baby loved the music was wriggling like mad to the bands.
managed to do plenty of dancing too surprised myself how fit i still am.
parent classes start thursday night its freaking me out i only have 7 weeks left!

hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies. :hugs:

sinead- we are ready for xmas. just waiting now...

claire- how are you hun? did you find anything out yet?

haley- im glad you and baby had a blast. sounds fun. you are almost done sweetheart. i bet your getting so excited!

katie- how are you feeling? have you tested at all again to make sure?


----------



## cla

Hayley you are neally done I can't believe how fast it as gone xx
Melissa I go to the hospital Wednesday and I'm not looking forward to it xx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! Ive been so busy with school and work.

Claire I hope that all goes well for you at your appointment on Wednesday. Im hoping that they give you good news.

Hayley you are almost there! That is amazing girl. Im excited for you

Katie how are you doing? any updates yet?

blessed I hope you are doing well


----------



## cla

Shay you are a busy bee, what's Jayden having for Christmas xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

im doing good shey. hubby has mondays off now, so we are running around getting groceries and such. you are a very busy lady!!!!

claire- i hope they have some kinda news for you so you at least know where to go from here. didnt they already run tests from last week? i assume this is the results???


----------



## cla

No last weeks tests where to see if my kidneys are ok and to make sure they arnt causing my high bp. Its like I have got a direct line to my docs at the moment lol. 
What are you buying your kids for Christmas


----------



## Shey

yup haha! The place I work at is in the mall so we are always busy.
But good thing is that this year I get to buy presents for my family since the past 2 years I haven't been able to. So Im getting Jayden some cute outfits and toys, for my mom Im getting her a ihome thing where she can stick her iphone in and listen to her music she has on it. Im gonna get my sister the twilight books and dvd's, for my bro in law imma get him a couple of ps3 games. for my nieces im getting them hello kitty stuff and silly bands. for myself im getting a new phone and the 3rd twilight movie eclipse.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sorry i thought they had run all their tests. we already got our xmas shopping done. they got so much stuff. we will have to go through their toyboxes and donate some toys to make room...:dohh:


----------



## H a

thanks guys i know im getting very excited now weeks are counting down quickly and can't wait for christmas! shopping's all done too so thats one less thing to worry about and parent classes start thursday.

hope everyone else is doing okay x

snow is everywhere!!! hope everyone is being careful x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah its finally snowing here!!! :happydance:

ladies hope your all ok xx


----------



## blessedmomma

haley- i hope parenting classes are really fun for you. i took some lamaze classes with my first and it was a blast. we are going on a tour of the new birth center soon. dont know when yet. i had my girls at one hospital, my boys at a different one, and now this one will be at a new one. i think this one will be the best in care by far. they have a whole extra building off of the actual hospital that is dedicated to just birthing. its very family oriented, has a playroom, kitchens, etc.

katie- i sooooo wish it would snow here. its just now getting really cold... im so jealous of everyone with their snow. i love wintertime!


----------



## Shey

Yesterday 2 of my friends went into labor, one had a boy lastnight and the other one is still in labor and having her 3rd daughter.


----------



## cla

Shay I hope you are ok with your friends having babies xxx
Melissa are you mad, I hate cold weather


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Shay I hope you are ok with your friends having babies xxx
> Melissa are you mad, I hate cold weather

no way!!!! winter time is a fave for me. i actually love cold weather, i just wish it was cold enough to snow. its summer time i really dont like


----------



## naderz

hi ladies how we all doing? its sooooo cold over here. we hav snow but not loads.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead your getting really close too!!! a couple more months...


----------



## naderz

i know i cnt wait 10 weeks from tomorrow :D x how u doing?


----------



## naderz

i went to see the midwife yesterday and she was pushing really hard on the bottom of my bump i told her it was sore and she told me i was really tender and she could feel i was tightening/braxton hicks ? its still sore today from wer she was pressing i feel bruised :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

i wonder why she was pushing so hard??? was she trying to see if baby was head down already?

i have 14 weeks to go as of yesterday, getting excited too


----------



## naderz

yea she told me the baby is head down.

14 weeks whooohooo it seems like 40weeks is forever but it goes really quick.


----------



## blessedmomma

its going too fast for me this time. i think im too busy to focus on the pregnancy very much and its making it fly by. i barely have time to read my books or even to ponder what it will be like when baby gets here. i can always remember it taking forever to have another appt the next month, but this time it seems like i cant keep up with them. after my next appt on the 6th they will be every two weeks. i dont know exactly how i will keep up. not to mention when they go to weekly around 34-35 weeks :dohh:


----------



## H a

hey guys glad everything is going well for you, my midwife was doing the same felt a little bruised too but baby is head down and getting ready! i only have 7 weeks left time is disappearing supposed to have parent class tonight but snow is so bad im not sure it will be on :( 

drive to work was horrible especially when you need a wee and for some reason i was so hungry i had to eat something on the way! wasn't doing anymore than 5 miles an hour!
hope to be sent home soon as snow still coming down fast!


----------



## cla

i cant believe there will be babies with us soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

happy 30 weeks sinead.. :hugs:

having a hard week.. i think because im going crazy thinking i could still be preg.. and money has been so tight at the mo i cant even go to the doc grrr...

my lower stomach has gone rock hard... is that normal :wacko:


----------



## cla

Have you tested again xx


----------



## RedRose19

no i havent.. like ive said money has been tight :( i keep telling my self its just in my head.. i feel embarrassed to talk about this i dunno why.. its silly.. i should just accept that im not preg :dohh:


----------



## cla

Where are you now in this cyclexx
And don't feel stupid for talking about it xx


----------



## RedRose19

its been about 3 weeks since i mc.. it will be a month by next week... 

ladies. stupid question but what happens to your bbs in the first tri.. i dont remember any changes in my other pregnancies but they have gone so odd.. hard, dark and sore.. maybe my body just thinks its still preg :dohh:


----------



## cla

With my last pregnancy I could even touch them they where so sore, plus they went really dark as well


----------



## RedRose19

did they go kind of hard tho.. im worried if im not still preg whats going on with my tummy.. just below my belly button it feels like ive got a small football there.. but really hard when i press it :wacko:

sorry for asking tmi questions i just cant help my head thinking all this


----------



## cla

There is only one way to find out, can't you borrow the Money xx


----------



## RedRose19

i might have a talk with oh tonight and see will he get one.. i just dont wanna get his hopes up if you know what i mean xx

how are you anyway enough about me.. 
all ready for xmas :)


----------



## cla

God it would be wonderful if you was still, so hurry up and get that test


----------



## blessedmomma

it would be nice if you could make it to the dr, but i know how money goes. they could tell you for absolute sure. 

they didnt do a d&c so you could still have some stuff in there. i had to have them with both my mc. if that stuff stays in you can get an infection. that happened to my SIL. she had to have surgery and get some medicine.

it would be worth going just to make sure. and if they were wrong, they could tell you if your still pregnant too. do you have any family that would understand the situation and be willing to help out with dr money?


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i just applied for my medical card online :thumbsup: which means when it comes as a student im entitled to one, i can see the doc for free, get free treatment and free medicin so hopefully it will help.. :hugs:

ive told oh i need to test so he said he will pick on up after work.. god im shaking..

thanks for you support ladies.. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

im so glad your getting a test done katie! i would still go to the dr no matter what the results though.

yay yay yay on free medical card!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Red is that like medicaid where you live? 
I am on medicaid and I don't pay for doctor visits and i don't pay for perscriptions.


----------



## RedRose19

i suppose it is.. lol :) it will really help if im sick in the future too..


----------



## Shey

Yay that is always a good thing. Hope all goes well for you girlie!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... id be 9ws 4 d today if i was still preg :cry: 

would you feel your tummy go hard below your belly button by then?


----------



## Shey

I have no idea Red! Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

what do you have medicaid for miss??? are you ok???


----------



## RedRose19

so.excited!!!!!!!!!!! i just spoke with my friend.. we have got the ball rolling.. she says that she thinks i could still be preg so i will be testing 2mor..

and if im not thats ok aswell because she has a few ideas to help me get preg.. also she told me shes now ttc too :yay: so we will be doing this together 
i feel so much positive now :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay katie! im so happy to see you are getting positive and looking to the future. nice to have someone ttc with you also!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

yay Red hope all goes well for you


----------



## cla

come on then have you tested xxx


----------



## RedRose19

no because the chemist was shut when oh was finished work :hissy: but hes got me one today.. so ill be testing at around 6ish tonight after work :happydance:


----------



## cla

i would bloody complain to the chemist for being shut, keeping us ladies waiting lol
how are you feeling ??


----------



## RedRose19

very confused.... i ask my friend is it normal i can feel my stomach its gone rock hard feels like i got a tennis ball there... she said that sounds like if i am id be 8 weeks and would explain why he couldnt see anything because it would of meant i was a week behind what i thought i was.. 
sorry if im confusing.. i woke feeling soooo bloated this morning.. i sill am ouch!


how are you hun?


----------



## cla

yes i understand everythingxx
could they see the sac on the scan ???


----------



## RedRose19

no nothing.. but tbh he didnt spend very long looking :growlmad: i wil be so mad at the hospital if it comes out i am preg.. i could of been drinking or anything (i havent) but still.. anyway i suppose there is no point thinking about that till i know for sure... 

any symptoms today claire :D i hope this cycle is for you.. a lovely xmas present


----------



## cla

i really hope it is good news hun xx
ive started spotting again today so its the same time again this month.


----------



## Shey

Aww Red I hope that you get your answers soon and find out if you are prego. I hope you are. You so deserve to be happy.


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- sorry your spotting. could be implantation though???:shrug: have you gotten any results back yet?

katie- i hope you are still pregnant!!! cant wait to hear...


----------



## cla

I got the results back for my kidneys and they are fine, but the bloods I'm having done won't be back for another 3 months


----------



## blessedmomma

3 months!!!!!! thats absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

it was neg :cry: my bean is def gone :cry: i just cant stop crying.. when it it ever gonna get better... i hate everything :(


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry honey. please still get checked out. maybe you can get some insight on whats going on. if its any kind of comfort i know someone who was pregnant and a test didnt show it til she was 5 months.

either way you need to find out whats going on in your lower tummy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

Hun Iam so sorry, mellissa is right you need to get checked out Hun and see what's going on xxx


----------



## Shey

Red I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: 
I agree with what melissa said


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. :hugs: i had abit of a cry and a cuddle from oh and im feeling abit better


----------



## Shey

Thats good Red! I am sorry for your loss. I hope you get another one really soon!


----------



## RedRose19

sorry for being so negative ladies.. :cry: im gonna be pull of pma from now.. i dont wanna give up.. this is what i want.. and oh too.. and if i dont get preg soon ill have to stop because i dont wanna be preg in a wedding dress... i either wanna have my baby before the wedding or after but not be with a huge belly at my wedding hehe..

so we start ttc again in 2 weeks :thumbup: treatment starts then too im so excited!


----------



## blessedmomma

good for you honey! you will be having a baby before you even know it!:baby:


----------



## cla

What's the treatment hun


----------



## RedRose19

she hasnt told me.. she just said she will be bringing over some herbs and medicin which she think will help.. plus she says i must go to the doc to make everything is gone.. so she is coming with me for extra support which is great :)

how is everyone


----------



## naderz

hi girls, i had 4 pages to catch up on. ive been working so much lately i be too tiered to log on at night i jst wana go to bed. good job i finish work christmas eve il be on constantly then. il not know wat to do with myself untill baby comes.

katie im so sorry hun. i really hope nxt time is for u and these herbs and treatment works for u.
claire a bfp would be a lovely christmas pressie.
hayley and melissa hope yous are doing good and those bumps getting big.
shey hope ur doin good too.

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Shey

Naderz Im doing fine. how are you doing mami? not much longer huh?


----------



## cla

Sinead i can't believe you break up soon, what a great time to break up


----------



## naderz

i know im counting the days lol but i dnt drive and im 5miles away from the town so il be stuck in the house or else hav to get the bus in and out. taxi is too dear.

its snowing here all morning getting lovely and white. i love the snow.


----------



## cla

shay whos andrew tell us the gossip xx
hows everybody else getting on


----------



## H a

hi guys how are we all?
im full of cold at the moment can't wait to finish work only 18 days left!
snow is still everywhere and icy hope it goes away soon as im petrified of slipping over x


----------



## cla

hayley you havent finished yet, i bet you are so tired xx
how is your bump doing xx


----------



## H a

no christmas eve i break up, not doing too bad to be honest im better busy and still sleeping through which helps.
bumps doing okay kicking me in my ribs which hurts a little.
went to midwife yesterday everything measuring perfect and had a chat about everything with her which has helped put my mind at rest.
have hospital tour next saturday too which will be interesting and again put my mind at rest as i panic if i dont know where im going!

how ru doing claire?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!

haley- you are soooo close! are you packed yet and are you nervous at all???

i had my appt yesterday too. i start my every two week appts this time so have to go in on dec 20 also. have to do the gestational diabetes test, YUCK!!!!! not looking forward to drinking that stuff. also found out i will get another scan at 32 weeks, yay!


----------



## cla

How come you have got to have another scan xx


----------



## blessedmomma

nothings wrong, its just standard procedure with my ob. will be nice to see baby one last time though til he gets here


----------



## cla

Oh I can't wait to see the picture of him I bet he is massive now.


----------



## Shey

how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope they can give me a guess at how big he already is. my hubby didnt get to go last time, so it will be exciting for him to go this time. how are you doing claire? has spotting stopped??? are you testing soon??

hey shey- how are you?


----------



## Shey

Im alright, how are you blessed?


----------



## blessedmomma

im ok. a little tired. i had been sleeping really good lately, but my lil one is teething so i got woke up at 4am and couldnt fall back to sleep.


----------



## Shey

aww sorry! hope things get better for ya


----------



## blessedmomma

im sure it will be fine. just tired today. we had to give him some tylenol in the middle of the night. i will keep it by my bed tonight and give him some ibuprofin before bed. hopefully it wont take much longer for this tooth to pop through. 

how is work going? and who is andrew?


----------



## H a

hi melissa, everything is ready to go in the bag just not done it yet midwife gave me lots of tips yesterday and what to pack so will get it done this week.
not nervous to be honest im amazed im usually the worst for panicking but i seem so relaxed and just going with the flow.
im going every 2 weeks now next one is 22nd dec week of christmas.

how are you feeling? how come you have another scan?


----------



## blessedmomma

its just how my ob dr does things. just a standard scan. im glad your not nervous!! by the time i am as far as you i will be going every week. 

i think im more nervous about the transition of another baby in the house than the actual birth. havent ever had a pair this close together. my youngest will only be about 14 1/2 months old.


----------



## H a

gosh seems they look after you well over there be nice to have another scan I would love one!
yes another little one must be scary but im sure you will be fine you had plenty of practice with your others which help, im nervous about bringing the baby home more than the birth i think, have no idea what im doing! im sure motherly instincts will kick in and i will be fine just very daunting that's all.
a whole change of life which i am so excited about i've never been off work for longer than 2 weeks so nine months is great - hubby is so excited at the moment too!
christmas is such a busy time for us i'll be glad to finish work christmas eve and relax!


----------



## blessedmomma

i bet you will be ready to relax!!!

i think its a little overwhelming at first, but you will pick up on your baby's personality and little tricks you can use. 2 of mine loved the swing and 2 hated it. hopefully the next one likes it. and 3 of mine liked me to run my hands over their forehead and eyes while they were going to sleep and my last one just pushes my hand away. 1 of mine preferred to sleep in the living room where all the noise is, she still has to sleep with the radio on. 1 other one could sleep anywhere, noisy or quiet. the other 2 have to have it quiet, so i put them in bed. they all liked to rock to sleep, but my last one also likes to be bounced to sleep, has since he was born.

i think you will be very in tune with baby and will come up with things that work really well for you and baby to make things smoother.


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies how is every yayy for another scan melissa :hugs:

how is everyone? ready for xmas? i spend all day yesterday and today shopping with my mom.. it was great.. but made me realise how much i miss my mom :(

on a more positive note.. af on its way so im started treatment on monday sooner than i thought... :thumbup:


----------



## cla

That's great af is on her way, what treatmeant are you having xx


----------



## RedRose19

shes not told me.. i dunno if she just doesnt want me to know or :shrug: i will ask tonight i keep forgetting to ask..


----------



## H a

thanks melissa, thats really interesting they are all so different then in your house im sure i will be fine! 

katie great news!


----------



## cla

Just a quick question but can you see a evap from a distance xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i am not sure about an evap, but i could clearly see a very very faint line at my 9 dpo test. hubby said he couldnt see anything....


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure... can u see a line? post it on here we can have a look :) if its got any hint of colour its not an evap xx


----------



## Shey

I dunno what evaps look like Claire. but can you see a line?


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- where are you????????????? post it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! evap lines are supposed to be very rare. i have never had one. its probably a real line!!!!!!

i wanna see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H a

claire - post it and we will all have a look!


----------



## cla

here we go ive tested this morning these are two differnet types of tests
what do you think :thumbup::wacko::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30782.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









SNV30783.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## H a

well i can see faint lines! i would test again tomorrow for definite but there is something there hun x


----------



## RedRose19

woah!! i can see them lines before i even zoom in!!! evaps arent usually that seeable! 

omg did u take the pic right away? im getting s excited!!


----------



## cla

do you think they could be duds


----------



## RedRose19

omg i just zoomed in and i can see hint of pink!! i really think this is the start of a bfp!!!


----------



## RedRose19

i think you should get a frer or something..


----------



## cla

i took them a couple of mins later to try and get a better pic


----------



## cla

i cant get one not this early as with what happened in october


----------



## RedRose19

there is nooo question about it i def see a pink line.. yes its faint but i see it :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

i dont wanna get your hopes up, but ive been told your very fertile after a mc.. because your body still has the right hormones plus the spotting could of just been implantation?


----------



## cla

thanks katie im just not with it at the moment.


----------



## RedRose19

ive got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## cla

do you think the lines are to light


----------



## RedRose19

well your only 11 dpo.. so thats prob why they are light.. as the days go on they could get darker.. i think yes they are faint but i cant see the lines.. there not impossible faint.. i can see the lines and the hint of pink..


----------



## cla

thanks katie what would i do with out you xx
how are you ??


----------



## RedRose19

i just had another look.. and just seen how you said they are different types of tests... there is no question.. i actually dont think they are that faint either.. maybe post them in the preg test forum too...

im ok thanks,, started my temps this morning lol..


----------



## cla

god how are you going with temping, i couldnt get the hang of it.
i have posted them and they said they are good lines ???


----------



## RedRose19

yes i agree.. you can def see them hun.. i def think its the start of a bfp... omg im so happy for you :cloud9: 

hopefully this is your bfp and this cycle will get me mine and then we can be bump buddies :happydance:

its ok this is my second time temping its just because i can never tell otherwise.. so it might help...

i worked out if i get preg this cycle id be due sept 14th ish fingers crossed!


----------



## cla

I have tested again and there was nothing


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- there were def lines. and they are pink not gray so they are not evap. you may not get lines later cuz there is more hormone in the fmu. take another tomorrow. mine barely got darker even day by day. i think you are surely pregnant!!!


----------



## RedRose19

maybe it was just because its not first thing in the morning.. ? 

:hugs: its early days yet hun.. try not to worry about it :hugs: i know easier said than done tho xx


----------



## cla

My lines are being bad little buggers, I've just looked and there was a line god I know I've got high bp but this is sending it sky high


----------



## blessedmomma

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

do you know when your due date will be claire????


----------



## cla

What I have worked out it will be the 22nd august, the thing is my 17week angel baby original dd was the 21st. So everything crossed the witch stays away


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: yayyy for lines claire i really hope this is your sticky bean im sure it is.. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww thats a good day


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe since you had a mc last time they can get you in to be seen earlier???


----------



## cla

Im going to try and wait before going to the dr and telling anyone with what happened last time.


----------



## RedRose19

i understand :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

after my 2 mc i didnt tell anyone for a long time, but i went to the dr early just to make sure they could watch me better. i got a scan on my first visit and every time i went in for a while.

you might want to tell them so they can monitor you sooner especially with the hbp medicine?


----------



## blessedmomma

also if there is a hormonal problem or something they can give you something sooner and prevent another mc. they should be able to check your levels fairly quickly and get you started on something


----------



## cla

I will wait for my af to go by first then I will have to pull my finger out


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL :rofl:

im sure everything will be ok. if it were me, i would just do everything i could to prevent another mc if possible. :hugs:

im soooooo excited for you claire!!!!!!!! you really deserve this baby and i cant wait to see scan and bump pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Claire I see lines too!!!


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited! :happydance: i just hope this cycle works so we can all be preggers lol! we would be close in due date claire :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

do you know yet what you will be taking katie?

i hope you get your bfp the first month trying :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i wont know till she sends the package and i get it on monday if post isnt affected by the weather lol.. 

im not letting this eggy get away! ive started temping so ill know what ovulation is happening.. which usually i have no clue


----------



## cla

Katie I hope you get pregnant asap so we can stress each other out lol
Shay who's this man ??


----------



## Shey

hehe Claire that's my boyfriend Andrew


----------



## cla

And where have you been hiding him you naughty girl


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> Katie I hope you get pregnant asap so we can stress each other out lol
> Shay who's this man ??

yes!! id be due 14th ish of sept.. so we wouldnt be too far apart... :happydance::happydance: i please body work i want this so much it would be so nice to have claire as a bump buddy 

shay i saw that you had a bf but was shy to ask about him :blush: lol are ye engaged now?


----------



## cla

Don't worry Katie I will ask her everything lol
I really hope it works with what your friend is sending you you deserve this more then anything xx and finding out when you ov will help a lot xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. means alot xxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

well here is my test from this morning:thumbup: do you think it is darker or the same :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30784.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedRose19

i think its abit darker... them tests prob take awhile to work anyway tho..


----------



## cla

thanks hun xx
how are you ??


----------



## H a

there is definitely something there cla x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay claire! its a bit darker. mine only get a little bit darker each day in the early days. there is def something there. im so excited for you!

how are you haley?


----------



## H a

i agree so exciting cla!

im okay couldnt put my socks on this morning ha! bump getting too big now to bend.
keep thinking this time next month i could have my little one so excited!

how are you?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no :haha: i used to have a pair of slip on sneakers that didnt have laces for that reason

you are almost done!!!! im so excited!!!!

i am good. not too big yet and ms seems to be fully gone. im really only uncomfortable when i eat too much.


----------



## H a

i now that feeling my food intake has dropped just can't fit it in!
i would have slip on shoes but its so cold! and snow been bad been wearing walking boots so i don't slip over such a pain! like you say not long now x

oh the joys hey - off to have my hair cut later for a more easy to handle one as im sure i wont have much time for sorting that out too much every day x


----------



## blessedmomma

good your thinking ahead!!! it took me three babies to figure out i didnt have time for hair. used to be down to my butt. after #3 it has been about shoulder length. enjoy your hair appt!


----------



## H a

will do thanks, i have a lot of friends lately had babies and they suggested it to me which is great! take it easy x


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> thanks hun xx
> how are you ??

im ok.. tired... no rest for the wicked i tell you lol..

im so excited for you :happydance::happydance: 

hayley nice to see you :hugs: hope your well omg not long now!!

how are melissa?? 

sinead where are you :shrug: hope your well :hugs:


----------



## cla

What have you been up to


----------



## RedRose19

i was working all day, well looking after the 2 year old while helping my brother xmas shop in town.. it was packed so not fun!

then i came home and i gotta go out shopping now as were doing a dinner with friends on monday and ive nothing, im looking after my brothers, gf's little girl all day and night 2mor so i will be busy lol 

how are you? whats wrong.. you dont seem happy ? big :hugs: hope your ok xxx


----------



## cla

You took a 2 year old shopping are you mad??
I'm fine just want to fast forward a couple of weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

wow you are busy katie!!!

wonder where sinead is????

claire- hope you are ok. any symptoms setting in yet?


----------



## cla

I feel a bit crappy in the morning, but surly I shouldn't have symptoms yet


----------



## blessedmomma

i had early symptoms with one. hadnt even taken the test yet. every pregnancy is different! 

especially since you were just pregnant, could be your body already jumping in with hormones.


----------



## cla

I've got a bit of a problem Keith as brought me 2 bottles of wine for over the weekend. What do I do to seem like Iam drinking it, I don't want to tell him anything yet


----------



## blessedmomma

a little bit of wine shouldnt hurt you. i know some women dont want to drink at all, and i usually dont. but i have had a glass of wine in a couple of my pregnancies.


----------



## blessedmomma

when are you gonna tell him????


----------



## RedRose19

you could say you have an upset tummy? and you dont think having wine is a good idea?


----------



## cla

The thought of me having a drink is like I'm a bad mom and I should be protecting my bean.
I was thinking next weekend


----------



## cla

I was thinking blackcurrant squash lol and put a tiny bit of red just for the colour


----------



## RedRose19

af is really painful and heavy now.. it was just spotting for ages.. now this evening.. ouch :(


----------



## cla

You didn't bleed much from your mc did you


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- when are you gonna tell him? maybe it would be a good reason to tell him???

katie- sorry your having so much pain!!! hopefully it will be your last one for a while!


----------



## cla

I just can't tell him, I don't want to hurt him again


----------



## blessedmomma

my hubby would be upset if i knew and didnt tell him. he is pretty sensitive to those kinds of things though. he usually wants to be there even if i test

why would it hurt him?


----------



## cla

He as been through so much with me losing both babies and I don't want to do it again.


----------



## blessedmomma

if you lost this one though would you just never tell him? and you need his support too. you have been through all of it together.

i guess i would just want my hubby to be there with me through all of it. i think he would feel left out if i didnt tell him and betrayed if i lied to him and made up some reason why i couldnt drink when he finally found out why i really couldnt. 

this is really your best friend in the entire world, not just your husband. it might hurt him more if he found out later that you knew but hid it from him. 

i guess i would just always want my husband to always be honest with me about everything. to us trust is something that is sacred in our relationship. we may not be able to trust friends or family to always be honest with us, but with each other we dont want anything that could ever break that down.


----------



## cla

Oh Hun you are 100% right but I can't, I just want to show him a better line and be further then Iam at the moment. I really need a kick up the back side


----------



## blessedmomma

sweetheart you have to make the best decisions you can for your relationship. and if you cant tell him, you cant. 

dont let fear push you around though and rob you and him from the joy of sharing this great gift with him, and more importantly the faith that this baby will be ok and in your arms in august. 

faith is all we have when it comes down to it. keep that stronger in your heart than any fear that tries to break in and all will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thank you so much you know what to say xx


----------



## Shey

I hope things work out for you Claire. I hope the beanie sticks for ya this time and that you get to be a momma in the new year.


----------



## RedRose19

im looking forward to seeing another test? :happydance:


----------



## cla

I'm going to test again Monday as Keith is here plus we have got rians friend here.


----------



## blessedmomma

i bet it will be dark monday claire!

katie- i know your just starting, but do you have a test date for this cycle?


----------



## cla

It better be, I've had a big clump of cm today which I never had with the mc in October so fingers crossed this one is here to stay.


----------



## blessedmomma

that is a good sign :happydance:


----------



## cla

On another note rian as bloody got one on him he is doing my head in rant over lol


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe cuz his friend is over. mine get crazy when they have friends over


----------



## RedRose19

welll im not sure when ov is gonna be but i think jan 10th.. just before we go on holiday.. plus its my birthday :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

awww good day to test then! hope your new treatment works out:hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all keeping? sorry havnt been on in a while.

claire congratulaions and fingers crossed for u. :hugs:

hope everyone keeping well. xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xx
katie have you got your pills xxx


----------



## RedRose19

no :grr: :gun: but its ok af is still here so it cant be taken till its stopped so its ok i guess...

i was so sick last night ladies... my temp went up to 38.5 last night.. my face went so swollen and hot.. was scary i called work and said i wasnt going into.. 

temp has gone down today :thumbup: but still got a hazey head, and our house xmas dinner is today.. with our friends from school who are also i college they are coming over and were having a xmas like dinner.. i wish it was another day tho because i feel like crap :(


claire!!! did u test???????

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

hopefully your pills come tomorrow thenxx are you coming down with a bug ??
i tested yesterday with a cheapie and there was the faintest of faintest lines nothing special. the post man should have brought some more tests today but guess what he fing didnt. af still hasnt started so im just holding out to see what happens


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy for no af... :happydance:

i dunno but i hope the worst is over with because it scared me to see my temp go so high.. it wasnt far away from a deadly temp... :wacko: 

fingers crossed af stays the hell away!


----------



## H a

thats not a bad thing cla, a faint line is more hopeful than none at all!

im full of cold, hubby got flu and im starting with a chest infection :(

hope it goes away for christmas im so croaky! x


----------



## cla

im really not holding much hope really, i might just leave it natures hands 
im sorry about the flu its this bloody weather that makes it worse.
its getting closer have you got everything ready xxx


----------



## H a

thats fine cla i understand nature will do its magic im sure!

started packing hospital bag yesterday not really sure if i have got everything few more bits to add.

yesterday was first day my body said STOP! rest and have a kip which i never do felt better for it, finish work next week can't wait, im ready now x


----------



## cla

have you got much bigger and what do you think you have got in there xxx


----------



## H a

not massively bigger but have a decent bump now, still not sure what it is im still thinking a boy. im all up front you wouldn't tell from the back im pregnant x


----------



## cla

Oh a little boy then, have you 100% picked the names now xx


----------



## H a

think we still stuck on jessica ann for girl and william for a boy x


----------



## cla

Well I'm out again


----------



## blessedmomma

what happened claire?????


----------



## H a

cla hope your okay?

been to doctors and i have bronchitis really not well at the moment off work and can't take anything other than paracetamol :(
hope it clears by christmas!


----------



## cla

hayley im sorry you arnt very well bloody hell you are in the wars, i hope you get better soon xxxx
im fine i started bleeding yesterday and it is full flow today with loads of clots, someone said it could have been a chemical


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: claire hope your ok.. 
omg heyley sorry your sick i hope its gone by xmas so you can relax and enjoy xx
how are you melissa ? sinead? big :hugs: :)

my medication still hasnt arrived :cry:


----------



## cla

It still hasnt come, I bet you are pissed


----------



## RedRose19

welll im just finished af now.. man it was so heavy sorry tmi but it was scary.. ive never been so freaked out by my own blood.. :wacko: it was like someone turned on a tap.. so i feel my body has done what it needs to get ready for a new cycle :thumbup: me and oh started bd again so its the start iof the cycle.. im temping so im hoping it helps :D

i hope my help arrives soon..


----------



## cla

How's the temping going???
I hope the bleeding was heavy because it's getting ready for a little eggie xxx
I seem to be having loads of clots which I hate


----------



## RedRose19

i did too.. i actually... :cry: had a veryyy big one.. it was such an odd feeling i wonder what it was because it was nearly the size of my palm sorrrryyy for TMI but it was scary to see it.. i actually nearly got sick when i saw

im sorry your getting clots too hun its horrible eh? the things us women do to get preg.. and just in general! 

:hugs:

the temping is going ok.. i was sick one morning.. and slept through on another morning but other than that its going well


----------



## cla

Tell me about it the things we do and have to go through god I wish I was a man lol
That's why I don't temp because I get up different times so it wouldn't work.
Are you ready for Christmas xx


----------



## RedRose19

ive done more or less all my xmas shopping.. i might get my oh something else.. even tho were not suppose to be getting each other stuff because of going away to london
:D

you?

i do get up at diff times to but you just set and alarm take temp then go back to sleep lol


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire and Red sorry that the :witch: got you lovely ladies. as for the blood clots this is what I read. I don't want it to scare you ladies or anything but I thought it was kind of informative

Blood clots during the menstrual cycle occur due to the shedding of larger parts of the endometrium lining tissue, mixed with blood. Usually, the endometrium enzyme, called plasmin, inhibits the blood from clotting. If there is any abnormality in the secretion of this enzyme, blood clots are the result. Blood clots during the menstrual cycle are usually accompanied by uterine cramps or dysmenorrhea, abdominal pain, migraines, depression, nausea and changes in the sex drive. The clotting problem is also triggered by reduced premenstrual water retention and beta-endorphin hormone fluctuation. Menstrual blood clots are associated with the onset of Premenstrual Syndrome or PMS.

The clotting is not only physically disturbing, but also takes a toll on emotional and psychological well-being. It is very important to increase the intake of iron, dietary or supplementary, to overcome the stress associated with blood clots during menstruation. There is a vast industry that caters specially to the requirements of women who deal with menstrual blood clots often. There are extra-large sanitary napkins and compact tampons easily available at all pharmaceutical stores.


----------



## RedRose19

omg... thats why ive been feeling so crazy.. that makes 100% sense.. thanks so much shay.. ive felt so depressed for no reason all week.. ive been crying for no reason, headaches, sore all the time ..

def i think i should of taken some iron.. thanks shay :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww it's no problem Red :hugs: I hope you feel better.


----------



## cla

Thanks for that shay there is so much I don't know.
How are you getting on xxx

Katie i still wouldn't be able to wake up and temp then go back to sleep that's really to much hard work lol
What have you brought him xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i always have clots.. but this cycle was.. omg horrible :(
and i felt odd and i was wondering why.. 

oh is eager this cycle to bd more which hes not been like before hehe so hopefully that helps get us a bean :blush:

how are you shay? ready for xmas


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> Thanks for that shay there is so much I don't know.
> How are you getting on xxx
> 
> Katie i still wouldn't be able to wake up and temp then go back to sleep that's really to much hard work lol
> What have you brought him xxx

i got him some trousers and made him some chocs :thumbup:


----------



## cla

Making chocs you are a smart girl.


----------



## RedRose19

ill show you some pics it took me ages to do them lol

the hearts are strawberry cream, and the round ones are hazek nut and almond praline :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







100_1137.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0









100_1138.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 0









100_1151.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0









100_1148.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shey

Those look so yummy Red

Claire Im aight


----------



## cla

They look yummy.


----------



## blessedmomma

yummy katie!!! that wont help my craving for chocolate seeing all that :dohh:

claire- im sorry hun. i hope you are ok and i hold out all the hope in the world that you will have a baby on the way soon. praying for you!:friends:


----------



## naderz

hi girls, how u all doing? ive a wedding 2mara and then im off all weekend :) i cant wait to rest, ive been so stressed and busy this week esp. im ready for a day in bed on sat. times im think the baby is going to come out im over-doing it that much.

katie i hope u get a beanie this cycle and those chocs mmmmmmmmmm they look soooo delicious i wana lick the computer screen.
hayley hope ur ok and get over your sickness soon.
claire so sorry af got u this cycle, i dont know anything about chemicals but i hope u get a new year bfp.
melissa how u keeping? xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: to all


----------



## RedRose19

hey sinead nice to hear from you i hope your well, please take it easy hun its dangerous from here on to do too much.. big :hugs: when do u start mat leave?

ladies im on cd 9 already :shock: how did that happen lol


----------



## H a

well finally kicked the illness luckily for Christmas yey!

everyone else ready?

had hospital tour saturday was an eye opener that in 4 weeks i will be there if not before! eek! and also im on my last week at work before i break up friday for 9 months.

my life is going to change so much this week, im nervous, scared and excited all at the the same time!

hope everyone is okay and not too stuck with the snow, luckily it missed us this time x


----------



## hickmon

RedRose19 said:


> im on cd 6.. and hoping to have a jan baby for the start of 2011 :D..
> 
> but would love a ttc buddy which a similar cycle and share the experience with :hugs:

what is cd???


----------



## hickmon

just wondering what cd is?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! 

haley- you are scary close!!!!! 

we actually went on our tour last week also. we are using a new birth care center at a different hospital than we are used to so it was good to see where and what to expect.

hope everyone had a great weekend! cant wait til christmas!!!!!

welcome hickmon! cd is cycle day. cycle day 1 starts at first day of af, aunt flo- period.


----------



## babymojo2

Hi I'm CD2 and want some buddies :) and I'm planning on January being the month!! lol New year new hopes and beginnings :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome babymojo2!

we have decided on the name Nathon Daniel for our little one. So excited to finally have it picked. feels like we can bond with him more knowing him by name.:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy so exciting.. thats a lovely name!! :happydance:


----------



## naderz

hey girls, only 2 days left of work. thur and fri :) yipeeee

awh melissa i love that name. i thought of nathan aswell if i hav a boy but oh has a younger cousin called that so he said we cnt hav 2 in the family :(

hayley hope u got over ur sickness, i know wat u mean about changing forever thi2 week. im so so excited i cant wait for it all to happen.

claire hope ur doing good and katie too. :hugs: x


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- we did that too. we dont want to have anyone named the same as anyone in our family. i have a huge family too, so its pretty hard to come up with something that no one has. its like a month and a half left for you, are you getting excited??? 

haley- how are things going? any day now!!! any premonitions on whether you will go early or late or boy or girl??

claire- i hope you are doing ok. with everything you have been through i hope you are managing.

katie- are you able to start your new medicine this cycle?

shey- how are you doing?


----------



## naderz

march 8th is my oh birthday hehe. yea his family is pretty big too, trying to come up with a name is so hard. i got a book of 8000 names and i sat with a blue marker and pink marker and marked the names i liked and oh done the same and out of the whole 8000 we only got about 5 :dohh: maybe wen baby is born and i see him or her a name will jst come to me lol


----------



## naderz

im getting really excited, i cant wait. im always day dreaming of wat it is going to be like. i counting down the days. i hope baby comes on time. i dont want to have to wait a further 2 weeks and get induced.lol ill be doing everything i can to get baby here on time :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- thats how it goes when trying to agree on a name with us too. mine are so unpredictable i dont know what to expect.

my first was 15 days early, second was on her due date, third was induced 11 days late, and fourth was 8 days early. i have no idea what to expect to happen. i definitely dont want to be late again!


----------



## Shey

blessed im doing fine just busy with working and so exhausted.


----------



## cla

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas xxxxxxx


----------



## H a

hi guys, sickness has gone but hubby got it again! woke up to 4inches of snow so can't get to work today, running low on supplies too and hubby is too ill to go out and im petrified of slipping over - what a day hey!

bit disapointed may mhave to cancel my leaving do at work due to the snow and haven't even had chance to sort out my stuff for leaving :(

christmas day may be fun if the snow is still here - supposed to be going out for a meal with the family, dads going shopping to get a backup plan in case we can't get there!

been to the midwife monday everything is perfect again, she thinks i wont be early in this weather im not sure i want too as we would struggle to get to the hospital.

anyway, hope everyone is okay and if i don't speak before have a brilliant christmas! xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

here is my 29+2 bump pic from today. baby is really low. he may be dropping too already! i can breath better, am having less heartburn, and have started having a lot of cramps and pressure lately.


----------



## Shey

cute bump blessed!


----------



## blessedmomma

:bunny:merry christmas all:bunny:


----------



## cla

I love you all happy Xmas xxxxxx


----------



## naderz

hope you all had a great christmas xxxx love and hugs


----------



## cla

Mellissa love the little bump xx


----------



## blessedmomma

we had a fab time this christmas... i ate way too much though and had to lay around not being able to breath good a minute. there is just no room in there for baby and all that food!

i have had cramps every day for about a week now. i think my baby feels lower and its giving me a lot of pressure and cramps. he could be dropping or just moved into a position where he is laying low. go back to dr next monday so gonna take it easy til then.

having crazy dreams lately. had one last night that i went into labor and had nathon. he was really small and grew bigger before the end of the dream. in my dream we didnt make it to hospital and i had him in the car! :dohh: hope thats not a premonition of things to come


----------



## cla

I wonder why you are so low Hun


----------



## blessedmomma

well, he has been kinda low from the start. my first and third pregnancies were very high. i couldnt breath almost the whole pregnancy and had really bad heartburn. my second pregnancy was so low when i sat down my legs would go numb. my fourth one was kinda in the middle. this one has been pretty low but lately has felt very low.

how are you lately claire?


----------



## RedRose19

i hope everyone had a great christmas.. love ya ladies :hugs: 

testing in just a few days.. 12... days till my birthday and testing..

oohhh gosh not long now till we start seeing babies :happydance:


----------



## naderz

i sure did anyway. cant stop eating all the biscuits and chocolate though.lol.

im hoping and praying for u. xx a sticky bean wud be the best birthday pressie.

hope u all good ladies.xx


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on, I can't believe we will be seeing babies soon it's gone so fast xx


----------



## Shey

Been sick with sinus infection. Went to the doctor's yesterday to get antibiotics for it.
how are you doing Claire?


----------



## cla

Everybody seems to have a cold, I hope your oh is looking after you xxx
I'm good just can't believe another year is over and how much things can change is such a short time and I should never take anything for granted xx


----------



## cla

Can I say thankyou sooooo much for all of your support through this shit year you have helped me so much. 
Happy new year love you loads xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

happy new year ladies!!!!!!!

babies will be here really soon haley and sinead :cloud9:

here is to a great new year with lots of :dust: claire, katie, and shey


----------



## Shey

Thank you Melissa and I wish ya'll a Happy New Year!


----------



## RedRose19

happy new year ladies :happydance: 2011 will be a great year i know it!! 

plenty of cute babies to be born and me and claire and shay will get our sticky beans!! :D i test in a 9 days on my birthday :D

i had a drink yesterday.. i hope it wont affect me if i do get a bfp..


----------



## cla

Happy new year everybody xxx


----------



## RedRose19

how are you claire


----------



## cla

I'm alright I just can't believe how bad 2010 was and hopefully we have some good news this year. 
How are you doin xx


----------



## RedRose19

same.. i just hope we get our sticky beans i think im about 6 dpo.. so were close in cycle :happydance:


----------



## cla

My ticker isn't right I can't be bothered to change it lol
I got my possitive opk Thursday and yesterday so I'm due to ov today is that right


----------



## H a

hi guys- Happy New Year! 
have we all had a good christmas?

I'v been poorly all christmas and on antibiotics being s as its been 4 weeks now, been so fed up!
only have a few weeks left can't believe it, getting a little nervous now could be any day i've really dropped too so will keep you all posted.

hope this is a brilliant year for all of you x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

wow haley seriously any day now!!! the earliest i had one was my first who was 15 days early. im sorry your sick, that has to be horrible to be 9 months pregnant and sick :nope:

im so excited for you honey! how uncomfortable is it now that you dropped??? i think mine has already too. i am crampy every time i get up to clean or do anything and there is so much pressure on my lower back and pelvis its making me walk funny. i cant believe i still have two months to go like this! im sure i will make it, but have never dropped so early on. kinda makes the rest of the pregnancy rough. 

i hope you get better soon and your labor goes smoothly!


----------



## H a

thanks melissa, im not doing too bad feeling a lot better now im on tablets doctor should have given them me weeks ago! 
im not uncomfortable getting up of the sofa is a struggle he he but hubby is being brilliant looking after me.
never really had my tummy resting on my knees when is sit down feels so weird, had twinges which were really painful over christmas week but since then not a lot. i have the midwife on tuesday so im sure she will tell me how far down baby is.
really excited!!!!

can't believe you have dropped already baby must be impatient he he! 2 months sound s a while but im sure it will fly by. can't believe thats all you have left too.

will keep you all updated x x x


----------



## RedRose19

i hope you feel better soon hayley :hugs: omg any day now!! i cant wait!!

claire i think my ov date is wrong im sure im ov today because my temp shot up today and got pains in my sides.. so im gonna count today as 1dpo.. me and oh bd twice every day for the last 3 days.. so if this cycle doesnt work i cant say its cuz we didnt try :rofl:


----------



## cla

So we are about the same then Katie we haven't beded as much as you we done it 3 times before my possitive opk and then on then Friday so I hope we have done enough.
Hayley I can't believe you are going to be a mommy soon it's just flown by xx


----------



## RedRose19

well tbh i thought i had ov already so i was bd just for fun :blush: then i realised after that the sudden change in sex drive, lots of cm, peak in temp and pain in my sides i was prob ov then.. 

thats plenty claire it only takes one :hugs:


----------



## cla

I just need it to be extra stickey lol


----------



## RedRose19

yes :hugs: it will be.. we will be both due around the 20th of sep i think :) fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## cla

God you are on the ball lol. I would love to have that dd as it's my 30th on the 27th so that would be a great present


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant wait for you two to be preggers!!!!

katie-are you on your herbal meds yet?

claire- have you heard anything back about your testing that was done?


----------



## cla

The way I feel is you lot will be pregnant again by the time I get anything.
I've got to go and have a trans vaginal scan on the 11th and I've got to get my other results April sooooo it's ages away


----------



## RedRose19

claire i feel good about this cycle for us both.. lets try pma!! 2011 will be a better year :hugs:

no not tried any meds yet.. maybe a natural cycle is what i need.. im gonna test after my birthday because it might be too early on the 10th.. im going to london on the 13th.. so ill test that morning before i go


----------



## blessedmomma

wow i cant believe you have to wait that long!

have you thought about getting some progesterone cream in case you get pregnant before then? it might just keep you pregnant. i could have stopped using it by now, but am still using it. supposed to make a baby more mellow when they are born if you use it when your pregnant. and since its good for pregnancy whether you need it or not, i figure hey why not.


----------



## cla

I know I keep thinking about it I should pull my finger out and get some . 
It costs over £20 and with Christmas I just haven't had the money.


----------



## blessedmomma

that is a good plan katie! 

my hubby and i have just decided to not use any contraceptives for the rest of our lives. we were gonna get surgery or at least use something to not have anymore since we feel so blessed to have 5. now that we prayed about it we both had a change of heart and we are gonna rely on God to give us whatever children He wants us to have whenever He wants to. i was nervous making that decision considering im 33 and could have many more before i hit menopause, but the more we talk about it the more comfortable i am with it. we could still end up not having anymore too and it will be good either way. so i guess we will not be trying to have more, but also wont be trying to not have anymore either, if that makes sense.


----------



## RedRose19

melissa dont feel bad about that because i quite like that idea too.. and if i had to money id do that for the rest of my life.. but since it takes me so long to get preg i might be able to.. but we dont and never have used any i just believe in if its meant to be then let it happen.. big :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you katie!!!

i feel like there are gonna be a lot of people who look down on the idea. i guess as long as my hubby agrees its the plan for us, it wont matter what our families think. we got a lot of grief from some family members when we got pregnant with this one. some things we just have to let roll off ya know...


----------



## RedRose19

the way i see it is, if all children are loved and cared for then why not have the family you want.. its no one elses business i would love a big family someday maybe 5-6 children if i can afford it.. 

:hugs: 

claire i hope its a good birthday present for you :)


----------



## cla

Melissa that's a brill plan and as long as you both are happy it's even better. So by the time you finish you could have a football team lol


----------



## RedRose19

i still have abit of aches in my sides.. i dunno if im still ovulating or have already.. maybe we should bd today just to make sure.. but tbh im so tired i dunno lol

i started ww again today and im sticking to it! my new years resoultion is to be more healthy and try lose weight aswell as get preg ;)


----------



## cla

I'm on a diet next week I feel such a flump lol way to much wine for me .
I know how you feel about bding i haven't got the energy for it


----------



## RedRose19

omg im so excited now lol i so hope his is our cycle hun


----------



## cla

I hope it's yours as well xx
On an other note my dog isn't very well, which is the last thing I want . I love him so much


----------



## RedRose19

awww i hope your doggy is ok xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww ladies it would be great birthday presents for you two. 

katie you could have your bfp for your bday pressie and claire you could have your baby coming for yours. that would be lovely :cloud9:

claire hope your dog is ok!!


----------



## Shey

I need to drop 58 lbs by May!


----------



## cla

Shay you can do it xxx 
My dog seems to be a lot better today thank god xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

awww yayy im glad hes ok :hugs:

i need to lose a lot of weight by next week for my bday but i know i wont :rofl: 

ive been good for the last two days so hopefully it will pay off by the time we go to london


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all doing? i had a lot of catching up to so there lol feels like adges since ive been chatting. il start off with a Happy new year to everyone. hope 2011 brings you all lots of happyness.

katie and claire i hope this cycle brings you both a super sticky bean. you both deserve it so much. :hugs:
melissa i like ur plan and who cares wat other people think its your family and bodies you can do wat u wish and if that means having lots of babies then so be it. they will be loved and cherished jst as much no matter how many there is.
i would like to do that but because im only 20 i could end up having loads. maybe wen im older ill do that plan too. i think i would like at 3 before im 30 than a bit of a break and a surprise baby after that.
hayley whoo i cnt believe how fast its going. anytime now really. u take care and look after yuorself.

i was with the consultant on friday and had a scan. he told me baby is about 5lbs 5oz at the moment and will be about 8ish lbs when born.
im so uncomfortable these days getting lots of pains and pressure and the braxton hicks are all the time esp wen im doing the house work. but its all worth it :)

:hugs: to everyone: xx


----------



## RedRose19

awww sinead it wont be long for you now either.. and ladies when the babies are born i cant wait to see lots of pics.. 

last min thoughts i think sinead is having a girl, and hayley a boy i cant remember what i said before but thats my bet ;)

i hope you had a nice new years hun :hugs:


----------



## naderz

katie do u hav physic powers lol thats excatly wat u said last time too. lol guess it wont be long untill we find out.

ill try and figure out how to post pictures so i can do it wen baby comes to show you girls :)

katie is it jst u and david going to london? xx


----------



## cla

Didn't you ask at the scan you naughty girl


----------



## RedRose19

yep :D its meant to be for our anniversary of 4 years, its early though because my friends 21st is on the same day so we thought we could celebrate early so we will go out with our friends 21st.. which is on the 1st of feb..


----------



## blessedmomma

katie happy anniversary!!!!:happydance:

had to take a pic for my mom and MIL, here is my 31 week bump....
supposed to be 9 weeks to go, but will be about 8 1/2 at most cuz we are planning to be induced on march 4th or 5th if we dont have him by then.


----------



## RedRose19

lovely bump melissa :) omg you look like you have a perfect round bump lol


----------



## naderz

awh very nice. hope u hav a brill time. its our anniversary on the 21st jan. we will be together 7 years :) melissa u hav a lovely little bump.

my bump is huge and all over the place. sometimes i imagine i can feel it expanding.lol.

no claire i didnt ask. i guess i waited this long i can wait 5 more weeks.lol


----------



## blessedmomma

happy anniversary sinead!!!

thanks ladies! just got back from my ob appt. baby is dropping. she felt him and he is head down. she says he will continue to drop over the next few weeks so i guess i will be getting more and more uncomfortable as it goes. 

i have a scan scheduled for jan 18. sinead, i dont know how you could stand to not know! i will be having my scanner check again to make sure he is still a boy, lol!


----------



## RedRose19

lol i love that line melissa "still a boy" :rofl: hope all goes well :hugs:

happy anniversary sinead doing anything special for it :)

ladies im so so happy and excited right now.. you how last year me and oh had a few problems.. well that was because of the people we were leaving with they stressed us out, ever since moving here we have had mostly happy times, but the first af while being in this house was only in dec, so im hoping by being lessed stress and more happy this cycle will go better..

also my oh always wanted to just ntnp and leave it to what ever happens happens.. but last night i made a joke and said so what do you want and he said a baby.. i sat there shocked as he doesnt usually like talking about it tut men eh :rofl:

and he said he is ready to give it is all attention so we have a baby.. i know this sounds silly but im so excited now.. like i know he wants it as much as me.. maybe even more at this point :happydance:


----------



## cla

Happy anniversary sinead xxx 
Melissa I love your neat little bump xxx
Katie that's fantastic that you are sooo happy and you both want the same thing. Why do men have to take there time to want somthing xx
Hayley how are you doing xx
Shay how's the diet doing xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks claire, how are you :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm alright I think I'm about 4dpo and I seem to have loads of cm, plus I'm cutting down on my food as I want to lose a few pounds.
How are you Hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

im for a change great! feeling very happy today.. im just doing some cleaning.. needs to be done i suppose lol. me and oh have been talking that we need to move again if were gonna have a baby :dohh: this house is so damp and mould keeps growing we have cleaned the walls and painted them with special paint to stop it coming back but still it grows back so we have done all we can, our lease is up in aug so we got plenty of time to find a new place.. 

i told oh im already in the 2ww he was so happy and said he hopes it works this cycle would mean we move in aug then new baby in sept.. would be nice :)

cm is great during the 2ww its a good sign! whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Shey

Claire im not doing a diet as I can never stick to them. I decided that from now on Im gonna eat smaller portions and snack on fruits and veggies and try to exercise more.

how are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## cla

That would be brill a new house and a baby as well
This is going to be our year and we will get a baby xxx
So cm is good. ??


----------



## RedRose19

yes def.. creamy cm i think is meant to be good.. :thumbup:

i think im 3-4 dpo too though my chart says im 9 dpo :dohh: but im sure i ov only 3-4 days ago.. aminly because my sex drive took an odd rise and that never happens to me.. plus lots of cm.. and pain in my side? what would you think? where as 9 days ago i didn have any of that just a rise in temp


----------



## cla

Katie it sounds pretty good to me, it just sounds like me. We have just got a long week ahead of us xx
Shay that's a good idea, that's what I'm doing but it's hard when rian leaves his food and I HAVE to finish it lol


----------



## RedRose19

give rian less on his food so there isnt any left for you to eat then hehe 
i know what you mean though, david keeps eating crisps and choc and all sorts around me :hissy:

though today is day 3 of being good eating and so far im sticking to it..

yes this week seems like it will creep by, im worried about going back to college .. i just dont wanna go :(


----------



## Shey

Claire my LO does that he'll eat a lil bit and then I end up eating the rest of his dinner


----------



## cla

See Katie it isn't that easy, it just wants to go in my belly lol
How come you don't want to go back to collage xxx


----------



## Shey

Im suppose to start goin back to school tomorrow but stupid financial aid people are giving me a hard time, so I had to fill out a petition form so hopefully it gets approve and then they will have to pay my classes again.


----------



## cla

Nothing is ever simple is it when it involves money


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- maybe you ovulated twice??

how you doing claire?


----------



## RedRose19

oohhh.... now i like the thought of that ;)

i dunno why claire.. i think its because ive not had time to do much work experience because of work :( and im way behind in my work experience, i might say can i use my hours from last year because i dont see how i can keep up other wise! the stupid thing is i work with kids yet im not allowed to use that as my work experience :dohh:

and im scared of that my teacher will say re garding not going to my work experience


----------



## cla

How's everybody today xx


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling great :D how are you claire, any signs yet? ive got none, just very sore boobs.. ouch! i got another high temp today.. i can only hope they stay high.. 

last night was weird it was the first time me and oh bd just for the sake of getting preg if that makes sense.. usually we do it when mood strikes.. and i thought just to be on safe side to bd every other day.. it was like going out for the first time he was so shy :rofl:


----------



## cla

Yeah but door boobs are a great sign Hun xx
Still got a bit of cm, I'm usually spotting at 5dpo and nothing yet. I'm just thinking maybe I didn't ov because I'm not spotting xxx
So you where like naughty teenagers then lol


----------



## RedRose19

yeah :blush: if felt odd 

im sure you did ov hun.. but if your worried just do some more bd just incase :winkwink:
or maybe your not spotting because you are preg :happydance:

i spent all night thinking about what it will be like having a baby.. how great it would be.. i think its been so long since i thought about it because it usually hurts too much but if anything it just spured me on to want it more.. i was thinking how great next christmas will be :D


----------



## cla

Bloody hell Katie where did you get the pm from, you sound so happy which I over the moon for you . Hopefully we will both get some good luck in the next couple of months and get our baby for Christmas. 
Then we will both me moaning that we are tired and our oh isn't helping enough lol


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno.. i think its ever my oh said he wants a baby as much as me and before i knew he didnt want one as much as me and just was abit like meh.. but i think he was just scared of more mc's... and i feel like our relationship has gone from just two people being together to a family.. if that makes sense and i just feel so happy..

im trying to be a positive as i cna be.. plus im so excited i gotta let it out somewhere.. i even dug out my baby clothes i bought when i was preg last year.. i was too upset to look at them usually.. but i think ive made it through the other side of my depression which im embarrassed to say i was.. which i think stopped me concieving a sticky bean in the first place..


----------



## cla

Oh Hun I know how you feel about oh being scared about mc that's why I never told him about the chemical because I know he wouldn't want to try anymore.
I've got a draw of baby clothes and they say if you think I cute you should see my brother xxx


----------



## RedRose19

when i go to london im def gonna have abit of a look at baby clothes.. i think the only best way to say is i feel like my heart has healed enough to look at baby things.. 

2011 is def our year claire :) i wanna see your pma up too.. im sure its the missing thing to get our bfp :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies! got about 2 hours sleep last night. jax is teething again so when i wasnt awake myself trying to fall asleep due to hormones, i was up with him. im so tired today:sleep:

might try to lay down and take a break on the couch when he naps later. i need to keep some medicine by the bed to give him in the middle of the night when he isnt feeling well. poor lil guy. 

katie- im so glad to hear that your getting excited again and not depressed anymore. and its so good to hear that your OH is ready and wanting a baby! i just know it wont be long for you and claire to get your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! i will be jumping for joy!!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry to hear youve had a rough night, nothing worse than a sleepless night though i cant wait haha i sound crazy!.

i hope you can fit in a nap some how xx

thanks melissa it means alot i just hope its soon for us both :happydance:

claire when we get preg are you gonna find out what your having before birth?


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant really nap hun, i have my 3 year old running around and think that wouldnt be good. im definitely going to lay down though.

are you gonna find out what your having when your pregnant???


----------



## RedRose19

no i prob wont.. you have to pay extra here to have a gender scan.. plus it will be a nise surprise :)


----------



## cla

Sorry for your bad night Melissa I hope he is better tonight the poor thing xx
Katie of cause Iam, I wouldn't be able to wait that long lol


----------



## RedRose19

lol part of me would love to find out.. but i know it would be alot of money plus i dont think david would like to find out lol


----------



## blessedmomma

wow im glad we dont have to pay extra here! we would probably riot, i could see a bunch of big pregnant women out there with picket signs demanding the right to know the sex of OUR babies, lol! that would not be a group i would want to cross!!!:haha:

i couldnt wait either claire. i tried that with my last one. by the time they were doing the 20 week scan i was so anxious to know i wasnt gonna walk outta there without knowing


----------



## RedRose19

lol ill just stick to yellow, browns and whites untill i have the baby, then add pink or blue hehe.. me and david are looking at 2 bedroom houses at the moment.. im getting excited thinking about it as our family home.. :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww katie i know how you feel. when we were looking for our house a few months ago i was so excited to be finding the place where our kids would all grow up at. :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

this will just be a house for 1-2 years once david and i have both finished college we will look at buying our own house. :)

but if we get a 2 bed house we can have our first 2 babies before we have to move.. its just picking the right one.. :) id say since its taken and still taking to long to get preg we will prob start ttc right after the first one because i wanted them close in age and at this rate that wont happen if it takes me this much time every time


----------



## gwensin19

HI everyone, today is CD 1 for me :cry: last cycle was our first injectable cycle (with iui) we were very hopeful and now im just sad, i guess i feel im nearing the 'end' of ttc. Im looking for a cycle buddy though, and hoping this is our month! good luck ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

hi gwensin :hi: im sorry to hear af got you, i hope this is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

you might be surprised how quickly it happens the next time! when my hubby and i decided to try for number 4 it took 5 months to get pregnant. when we decided to try for this one we figured it would take at least 5-6 months considering last time. also, we know fertility decreases with age and i was 32, he was 35. we were figuring between 6 mos and a year. so we started trying when #4 was 5 months old, thinking he would be a year to year and half when we got pregnant. we got pregnant first month trying though and now will have these two 14 months apart, lol!!!

my ob told me its really easy to get pregnant right after having one, you might not have to wait long!


----------



## RedRose19

thats good to hear i think we will becareful for 6 months then try again :) 

i just wanna be preg so much already :hissy: i hope this the cycle.. i dont know how ill be able to contain my self if i dont :rofl:


----------



## cla

gwen iam so sorry hun, we will help you through this xxx


----------



## cla

hayley is there anysign yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hows everybody else doing xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- how are you doing?


----------



## RedRose19

hey how is everyone :)


----------



## cla

hayley where are you ????????????????????
hows everybody else doing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## H a

hi claire, sorry not been on for a while been busy getting everything ready and people coming round to check im okay never had so many visitors! 
im okay no sign of baby yet! not sleeping at the moment and baby kept me up all night wriggling about but suppose thats just practice for next week or so!

how are you anyway?
anyone got snow again - we have! :(


----------



## cla

i thought you had had the baby because you wasnt on xxxx
not long left now, will we get the last pic of your bump before the little one comes xxx


----------



## H a

no haven't had it claire, i will try and get one on tomorrow for you i feel huge!


----------



## cla

i cant wait to see your lovely bump xx
have you got everything ready now. i cant believe how fast it as gone i can remember when you was trying and now you will have a baby anyday xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay haley, its so close now!!!! any minute you could go into labor:happydance:

claire how are you doing honey??? still no spotting??


----------



## H a

i know it mad isn't it! everything is ready bags are packed just waiting now!
everyone is looking after me which is so nice my brothers cooking me a meal tonight to get me out the house.

had a few more twinges today like i had over christmas almost like baby is moving down again, had swine flu jab yesterday as they are making us due to a guy died last week near us from it, then back to midwife next tuesdays for an extra check up as blood pressure was higher than it should be but could just be antibiotics ive been on.

never been to the doctors so much in my life!

will keep you all updated x x


----------



## blessedmomma

haley you should enjoy your night at your brothers house. you will probably not be leaving the house for a while after baby gets here. after 2-3 months of not leaving and only caring for a newborn nonstop im ready to claw my way out even for just a minute, lol! i cant wait to find out if its a boy or girl!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Best of luck to you Hayley!

Melissa how are you doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

im ok. im very crampy. i can barely stand sometimes and forget about carrying my 12 month old. i feel bad for him, i can cuddle him for a minute sitting down. then he starts to squirm though and i have to put him down.

got decent sleep last night though so thats nice. sitting here with a heating pad on my back, having a lot of lower back pain. expected all this though, my ob told me the baby has dropped early and will only get worse. just dont want to have him early. dont know if him dropping will make labor come on early or not. would like him to stay put til at least march.

how are you doing shey?


----------



## RedRose19

i hope little nathon stays put for abit longer, but if he does come early at least he will be at a safe weight and age.. but hopefully he will stay up for at least another 6 weeks as anything after 37 is meant to be concidered full term

omg hayley the baby is gonna be here any day.. your more than welcome to have the baby on my birthday :winkwink: :haha:

i hope he comes safely and pain free for you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

katie when are you testing again? i wanna know if this is it!!!!!:baby:

it sounds silly but i want him to wait til march cuz we have no family with a march birthday. i know that he would be ok a bit early and thats all that REALLY matters, but it would be nice to have a bday on our calender for march. 

with the other four kidlets needing looked after it would be even nicer if he could wait until march 4 or 5 to be induced. it would make it smoother to have planned where everyone will be and know that is one less thing for me to worry about. of course with my last son he was due to be induced on dec 17 and my water broke the day before. he was born at 11:59pm. i guess he wanted to make sure he was born on dec 16 instead???


----------



## RedRose19

i guess he did lol 

i was gonna text on my birthday but ill only be 9 dpo which is prob too early so im gonna wait till next thursday morning, the day we leave for london :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you have a chance to let us know before you go!!!! 

9dpo is very early. if you tested that early and it showed negative you shouldnt get upset. i actually tested 9dpo this time and it showed negative but i forgot to throw the test away. we were going to the lake with our church to get baptized. when i got home there was the faintest line on there. i just had a feeling it wasnt an evap. i read on internet that if its early it might show up after the 3 minutes or whatever. i went and got some frer and tested at 10 dpo, sure enough...


----------



## RedRose19

awwww id love to test on my birthday.. i could test then test again while on holiday.. :) i dunno.. fingers crossed this cycle worked i cant go through many more


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope this is it!!!!! you have had enough for one person:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks melissa i hope this is the cycle for me and claire :)

the friend who is helping me said she herbs had to be ordered thats why i didnt get them right away also she has ordered a fertility thing for me. to tell when im ovulated :)

i hope the next few weeks go quickly :)


----------



## cla

Melissa you poor thing he is being a naughty boy, hopefully he stays in there.


----------



## blessedmomma

he better claire!!! i cant stand the thought of leaving one in NICU. i would if i had to but would hate it.


----------



## RedRose19

i know what u mean claire.. i would hate to do that.. right now im living about 10 mins behind the hospital so it wouldnt be too bad but still would be hard.v

me and david cant agree on boy names :dohh: i like thomas he doesnt really like it.. 

we both like chloe and aoibhe of we have a girl.. we prob wait till im preg to think of names but i just cant help thinking about names lol


----------



## H a

thanks guys will keep you all updated, and photo should be up soon.

had meal at my brothers haven't eaten that much in weeks was so nice! x


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun you def should put your feet up now and let your oh cook from now on so you get a good meal every day :hugs: hope your well


----------



## cla

Katie 2 days left have you got your tests


----------



## RedRose19

yep i got one in the draw ready :happydance:


----------



## cla

Good you are on the ball this month lol. 
Any symptoms ??


----------



## blessedmomma

hey claire- when are you testing??


----------



## RedRose19

i felt a little sick, high temp and alot of mood swings haha


----------



## H a

ooh let us know girlies keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you!!! x


----------



## naderz

hey girls how u all doing? oh hayley anyday now :) take care xx

claire and katie good luck with the testing hope its super gud news with a super sticky bean for both of u.excited :) xx

melissa how u keeping? lets hope ur lo stays put until march we want him fat and healthy :)

so im up this early cuz yeasterday i had backache all day which got really bad between half 5 and half 7 then stopped a little after 9 so went to bed and hav hardly slept a wink all night with period like cramps and backache although not as bad. if it gets worse throughout the day think il give maternity a ring see wat they think. xx


----------



## cla

God Hun I hope everything is ok xxx
Katie happy birthday Hun and good luck with the test xx


----------



## naderz

happy birthday katie xxx :hugs:


----------



## cla

How are you feeling now are you still in pain xx


----------



## naderz

intense pains seem to hav gone now but im feeling jst uncomfortable. think ill try lie down on the sofa for a wee sleep. xx


----------



## cla

have a nice warm bath and use a water bottle hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H a

happy birthday katie!!!

naderz hope your okay and resting!

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## cla

hayley how are you ???


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. i got bfn .. not too disappointed.. its early days yet. 

sinead i hope your ok xx

how are you hayley any sign of baby yet


----------



## cla

so thats two bfn today then :(


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: sorry about your bfn hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

you too hun xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

happy bday katie! its really early still...

claire- do you know how many dpo you are?

sorry about the bfn today ladies. could just be too early to show.

any signs yet haley???

sinead- that sounds like when i go into labor. maybe your body is preparing and getting ready to. hope baby doesnt come too early. those lungs need to finish! take it easy hun!


----------



## naderz

sorry about the bfn ladies but its only early days so dont get too disappointed. :hugs:

jst got dull pains that cum and go. had a nice hot shower and resting up now. packd my bag jst in case. xx

hope everyone is good. xx


----------



## H a

no sign of baby yet, can feel baby moving down such a wriggle bum! will just have to keep waiting - im feeling pretty good at the moment x


----------



## cla

It looks like we will be seeing babies very soon and I can't wait to see them.
Melissa Im about 10dpo, I've had soom spotting today but you know what I'm like


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope this is it for you claire!!!!!

i have been kinda depressed and grumpy lately. im not sleeping too good and starting to get pretty uncomfortable. i have not been up and around too much cuz of cramps and back aching. its pouring down snow here, which i love. kids have been outside playing in it this morning, and now hubby has taken them sledding. in between i had him take me shopping to get me out and im so glad i did. have been feeling stuck inside the house so it was so good to get out. i got some baby things we needed like binkies, a picture/take home outfit, and looked at some bottles we might use this time. i feel so much better...:cloud9:


----------



## Shey

My LO has a 102 fever so I took him to the doctors today cause of the fever and turns out he has an ear infection in the left ear, sore throat, viral rash, allergies and sinuses acting up and a bad cough. So he's on antibiotics. I kept him home from daycare today and Im keeping him home tomorrow as well.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no shey! poor lil guy :nope:

hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## Shey

Me too. I told his daddy, and his daddy was trying to see if he could come up tomorrow to visit but he doesnt have the money to come up. so he's gonna come thursday when he gets paid.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies i had a great birthday with my brother, david and friends they went to so much effort to get a small get together and we all watched movies and ate lots of choc etc lol.. 
i feel so strange this morning tho ive got an awful bad stomach and i didnt even eat that much yesterday i got sick last night very random the sickness just came soon as i got sick i was ok again :wacko:


aww shay i hope hes better soon :hugs:


----------



## cla

Shay the poor thing he as been through the wars over the last couple of months xxx
Well I've got my scan in abit but I started bleeding this morning only a tiny bit.
So I phoned the hospital and she said it was ok!
It seems to have stopped so I'm going to go just to get it out of the way with .
Katie I hope it's a good sign xx


----------



## RedRose19

good luck claire i hope everything goes ok! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

by the way ladies.. i had some bad news yesterday.. my brother and his gf had a mc over xmas :cry: i feel so bad for my brothers gf.. shes very emotional she thinks it was her fault because she was still on the pill, but she didnt know she was preg so not her fault!

i just needed to tell someone


----------



## cla

Have you told her it was nothing she could have done the poor thing xx
Is she ok xx


----------



## RedRose19

shes ok because shes got a daughter so distracted i think.. but i know its hard for her because my bro isnt ready to try yet because of it and she just wants another baby so bad.. shes very upset at times.. so i told them about my mc's so we had a heart to heart yesterday


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no the poor thing!!! when i had my first mc i wasnt trying to get pregnant, but just being pregnant and then mc made me want a baby so badly. i hope she is ok through all of it, and your brother too. she is blessed to have you... :hugs:

claire- what is the scan for?


----------



## RedRose19

awww thanks melissa :hugs:

yeah i think my brother doesnt really know how to feel if you know what i mean..
im thinking of making her a card.. or do you think it would upset her too much.. i just wanna show her i care and here if she needs to talk


----------



## blessedmomma

it made me feel good to know people cared, but i dont know her so i dont know how she would take it. hopefully it would just convey your concern and love for her and give her support. its so sweet of you to be there for her. God comforts us in our troubles so that we can comfort others when they are going through the same thing


----------



## cla

Melissa my scan was to make sure everting was ok up there and it is thankgod. The lady told me everything was fine because I told her that I would have to wait till April so she told me bless her xx
Katie that's a great thought for your sister in law xx have you told her about this site xx


----------



## blessedmomma

very glad to hear claire!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## H a

claire glad scan went okay!
katie so sorry to hear that, sending hugs x

had to go to hospital today as blood pressure was sky high, had checks and monitored they sent me home to rest so feet up now! midwife coming thursday to check on me again so probably wont be on here much this week.
I will let you all know when baby is here!
take care guys x x x


----------



## naderz

hey ladies, feeling better today was up dis morning with period like cramps but mothing since so i think im ok.

claire im glad ur scan went well xxx
melissa-snow-whao i love the snow, i think its giving it to get bad again over here in the last week of jan :) apparantly like -26degrees.i love baby shopping hav u much left to get? xx
hayley hope ur keeping well. cnt wait to see baby jessica or william :) xx
katie im so sorry to hear about ur brothers girlfriend, how sad. thinking of her :hugs: xxxx hope ur keeping well to. glad u had a brill birthday.


----------



## naderz

ahhh hayley not long well you rest plenty and get oh bring u lots of tea. maybe nxt time u log on u will be a mummy :) :) :) :) all the best and take care xxxxxxxxx chat u soon


----------



## blessedmomma

hayley- take care of yourself. baby will be here soon!!! cant wait to hear back from you. 

sinead- hope things settle down for you. try to take it easy and keep that baby in as long as you can. im very crampy right now too. mine is from a lot of pressure though. we havent got much left to get. some bottles, diapers, and maybe one more pack of sleepers. we still have a lot from our last sons so it helps. we gave away a lot of their clothes thinking we were done but still have blankets, a swing, changing table, all the big furniture since my last one was still little and using them when we got pregnant again. what do you still need???


----------



## naderz

hav to get a baby bath and maybe jst some more stock up on nappies and wipes oh and co mattress although thats not essential for another couple of months.
my moses basket and swing are being delivered on the 29th and i jst hav to collect my bouncer from the nursery in town as well as the cot bedding. other than that ive my pram, car seat and changer all set up and waiting i cleared a cupboard in the kitchen this morning for the bottles and things and also waiting for the wardope to be delivered :) im quite organized jst need to get cleaning lol


----------



## naderz

i meant cot mattress :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

cleaning is my main thing. i need to get out the carseat, swing, bouncy, clothes, blankets, and all that to get them cleaned up. you reminded me i need a new bath tub too, thanks!!!! i didnt keep my last one. i think i might bleach down our burp rags today and wash all our blankets. i got really depressed lately and now im getting all ready... my hubby has said ive started to nest already. usually he starts to nest before me, but i guess every pregnancy is different. have you had any nesting or other things going on besides the cramps that lets you know its close?


----------



## naderz

yea the 'nesting' instinct has definly started although due to being sore the past 2 days i havent started properly. now i feel like ive missed out on 2 days organising and cleaning that ive to work extra hard the rest of the week. lol

i want to go round my house with a cloth and the flash and wipe everything in site. am im itching to get into my spare rooms and get them sorted as i still hav unpacked boxes from wen we moved lst christmas :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

dont overdo it hun! i keep doing that. i start running around cleaning then get cramps for a while and have to sit. you would think i could learn by now :dohh:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

awww hayley take it easy and hopefully the littlen will arrive soon for you,

awww melissa and sinead i bet ye cant wait now! :) i cant wait to be doing baby shopping :)

how are you claire any symptoms how was your scan xx


----------



## cla

Tested again today and it was a bfn so I'm waiting for af now, I really didn't expect to get pg so soon after my chemical. The scan was fine thankgod and she said she couldn't see anything wrong so that's one box ticked.
How are you Hun xxx


----------



## Rheaz

Hey there
I am 3dpo
I am second month NTNP, but still obsessing over every little twinge.
I have a 30 day cycle and due for af Jan 24.


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## naderz

hi everyone xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hey sinead! how are you doing today?


----------



## Shey

morning ladies! and welcome Rheaz! 
Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## cla

The bloody witch got me again the evil thing lol


----------



## naderz

still feeling a bit achey :( really getting me down at night finding it hard to sleep.

awh sorry af got u claire. fX for this cycle. xx
melissa and shey how u doing? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- sorry your so achy!! almost over hun. hopefully you wont go over and only have less than a month to go :hugs:

claire- that stinkin cowbag!!!!!!

shey good morning how r u hun?


----------



## naderz

my oh said to me last night in bed 'does this put u off getting pregnant again' i quickly responded with a 'NO' as much as i am sore and tiered its all worth it in the end and id never wish it away. waited to long to get here. jst so eager to meet my little baby.

my inlaws came around last night. my MIL does lots of knitting and she knitted me a white cardigan,bonnet and mittens set,a green cardigan,multicoloured one and a purple cardigan..... i was like errrmmm wat if i hav a boy lol


----------



## Shey

My Health Info teacher is pregnant with her 6th child and is due next week. she's having a girl. the older 2 she had the other 3 she adopted.


----------



## cla

Katie I hope you have a fab time, but I wish you updated us I'm dying to know what's happeing xx
How are my mommys doing xxx


----------



## naderz

is katie off to london yet?

hey claire, dong well thank u. how about urself? my oh has been off work all this week sick but he is stil running round after me making sure im ok :) bless him xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im ok. it seems like i sleep ok for a couple of days, then cant sleep for poop for a couple of days. last night i was up in the middle of the night for a while so looks like im gonna be tired today.:sleep: trying to stay positive, but just got up and already feel out of energy. to top it off, my boys got up early too. that means my 1 yr old will most likely be cranky later today and my 3 yr old will want a nap. when he naps he is a booger to get back up, cries for a half hour. then he will be hard to put to bed tonight. :nope:

sinead- he sounds like a sweetheart. reminds me of my hubby. unless he is seriously sick, then he just lays around. but i guess thats normal.

how are you ladies doing???? hope we hear from katie before she leaves.


----------



## cla

Sorry you arnt getting enough sleep when you need hopefully you can catch up on some zzzz when the boys are a sleep xx


----------



## naderz

awh melissa hope ur sleeping gets better, it cant be easy for u with the two boys and being pregnant. i bet ur girls are very helpful though and hubby of course. x

awh i love ur pic all beautiful x


----------



## H a

hi guys 2 more days to go! getting a few twinges think baby is on the move.
blood pressure back to normal been told just to rest so I am doing as I am told.
hope it will be soon!

hope everyone is okay x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay haley!!!! i hope you dont go over! and if you, do not by much..


----------



## Shey

Aww Hayley wish you the best of luck with the new bub


----------



## cla

Hayley happy dd Hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

happy due date hayley. hope its not long for u. xx


----------



## cla

There is not long left for you now, I bet you can't wait xx


----------



## naderz

me or hayley? xx


----------



## cla

You Hun xx


----------



## H a

thanks guys can't believe its my due date!!! Had lots of pressure last night and baby been very quiet, off to midwife later will see what she says hopefully not long!


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed she says you are ready, because I want to see pics.
Just think this will the first baby on this thred xx


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies sorry i didnt get chance to talk in here yet lol we had a great time in london it was lovely :)

happy D day hayley i bet your thrilled to be at this stage now! :) not long to go

how is everyone :)


----------



## naderz

i know im getting so excited, i cant wait for baby to be here. i hope baby comes on time as i dont wana hav to be induced. got midwife tomorrow so im going to tell her about these period pains and the pressure im having see wat she says.

katie glad u had a great time in london. x
hayley let us know wat midwife says.x
claire and melissa how u doing?xx


----------



## Shey

Hayley I hope all goes well and that there's no complications for you and the baby. Keep us posted.

Naderz not much longer for you either girlie! how are you feeling?

Melissa and Claire how are you ladies doing?

asfm just waiting on my car to be ready so I can get it and then take my LO to the doctors


----------



## H a

thanks guys, been to the midwife and baby has still not engaged properly!! aaarrrhh!! 
booked in next monday for a sweep unless anything happens before.
baby has turned around so back is not to my back now which is good so you never know it could just engage in next few days and be fine.
got to get a exercise ball to sit on to help so getting that tomorrow.
will keep you all posted but looks like it be a few more days yet!


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun sorry to here that i hope the little baby gets moving soon... maybe try hot food, castor oil, long walks.. and maybe .. :winkwink: you know like on friends :rofl:

i hope it wont be much longer for you :hugs:


----------



## cla

Hayley the baby likes it to much in there lol
As Katie said try sex, you might as well because your sex life will be finished as soon as the baby comes xx


----------



## blessedmomma

oh haley its so hard to go over. i only went over with one, but it was so hard. finally had to be induced 11 days late! had 1 on her due date and other two were a couple weeks early. i hope its not much longer and that baby engages good soon. my last son tried to come out sideways. he was facing my right hip and even though the dr said he couldnt come out that way they kept me pushing??? i was exhausted by the end. finally i prayed and he turned and came right out. that was the longest i had ever pushed, even though it was only an hour. i am sympathetic for moms that push for hours now, thats for sure!

sinead- your so close now too, what 3 weeks left??? sorry your hurting. i know the feeling. hope you have everything ready to go.

katie- have u tested again?

claire- how are you doing?

shey- how is that baby doing?


----------



## Shey

Melissa he's good. the doctor said that everything is good. His ears not infected no more and the rash is gone. he now only still has a cough so she perscribed him some cough medicine. Other than that he is healthy. How are you and bub?


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad your LO is doing better. my oldest daughter came home ill from school today. she has been having headaches and had a temp of 101.

i had a scan today that didnt turn out so well. the amniotic fluid is low. my ob wants it to be at 10 but its at 8. if it gets close to 5 she will induce. after my scan they did a non-stress test and he seemed to be ok. i will now have to go in for weekly appts and have to have scans and non-stress tests every week to check on him. he weighs 4 lbs 4 oz right now and if he fails to gain enough weight, his fluid gets lower, or he is stressed out they will induce. i dont want him to come early or be ill when he gets here.

as for me, im officially put on semi-bedrest and have to increase my fluid intake. i am supposed to decrease my activity level, but dont really know how with 4 other kids- especially with a 1 and 3 year old.


----------



## naderz

oh melissa hope everything goes ok and he doesnt hav to come out too early, glad they keeping a close eye on u and him anyway to make sure. try and get as mush rest as u possibly can im sure ur husband will be great in letting u rest and looking after ur other 4 for u.

i was with the midwife today and wen she put me on the bed to measure me and listen to babys heartbeat she looked at me with a puzzeled face and asked me was i sure of my dates because im so big and then she told me that she thinks baby will be here before 40 weeks. but she doesnt seem concerned so if baby does come early he/she will be jst fine im sure.

hope every1 doing good. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sweetheart! you are just about 37 weeks so baby should be ok to come anytime. with my last one he measured big too and my ob told me the same thing. he was born a couple of days after that appt. have you had any nesting or other signs that labor is going to start?


----------



## naderz

i do hav the urge to clean and wash everything and suddenly re-decorate my sitting room :shrug: lol apart from that lots of pressure, twinges and occasional cramps and lower back pain.

when i told her i was having lots of pressure she replied with 'im not suprised' xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i bet its not long for you now!!!

i wonder if haley has went into labor yet?


----------



## naderz

i hope its not too long for her too. i bet she is so excited x


----------



## H a

hi guys, still no baby! so fed up!!! :cry:

i know it wont be long but the waiting is killing me!

tried everything but baby is just to comfortable :sleep:

my mums being brilliant looking after me and keeping me occupied just want it all to start.

hope everyone's okay x


----------



## cla

Oh Hun Im sorry that the baby asnt come yet fingers crossed somthing happens asap xx


----------



## RedRose19

tut tut listen here little missy or fella its time to come out and meet your mommy and daddy, your mother loves you but is very uncomfortable now, besides its nicer outside i promise :D

i hope everyone is well :hugs: im fed up of waiting to test... i need to get paid first :hissy:


----------



## cla

Katie I love that


----------



## RedRose19

thanks

how are you clairebear


----------



## cla

Clairebear feels rough lol I wish I could get another body . 
How are you doing my sugar plum lol


----------



## RedRose19

im ... positive (also telling my self this lol) im suppose to be going to do some shopping so we can eat but im too cold to leave my bed :dohh:

my brothers gf thinks shes preg already :dohh: i will be so happy if she gets pregnant but i just wish we could share the experience and both be preg.


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- hope you dont have to wait too much longer to test

claire- im sorry your feeling rough

haley- your baby forgot to read the books! its time for your big day lil one

i am so grumpy today. am only getting a couple hours of sleep, going on day three of that. i grumped at my girls all morning and now feel horrible about it. i just need to sleep, feel like poop...


----------



## cla

As she tested ???? 
I know what you mean about being cold I'm bloody freezing, I've got an hour then I've got to pick rian up


----------



## cla

Melissa I'm sorry about the tiredness Hun, can't you get a couple of zzzz this afternoon xx


----------



## RedRose19

no shes not tested yet but she said shes having symptoms she had when she was preg with her little girl tiffany, 

awww im sorry melissa about now sleep.. is there no way you can ask a baby sitter to mind your boys while you get a few hours shut eye? you would be amazed what a few hours will help.. if i was closer id baby sit for you :hugs:
dont feel bad pregnancy hormones dont help either when you just wanna sleep

ohhh i wish i could drive to town not get the cold bus! :(


----------



## blessedmomma

it all depends on when my boys nap. if one of them is up i wont be able to. if they nap at the same time i possibly could. 

its so silly to me that i could be tired all day just waiting for bedtime. then when i lay down to go to sleep i toss and turn wide awake til 1 or 2 in the morning. then finally fall asleep, but wake back up about 4 or 5 to pee and cant fall back to sleep again.


----------



## cla

Are you worrying about anything Hun xx


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Are you worrying about anything Hun xx

i didnt know if you were talking to me? im not worried, just wide awake. im not uncomfortable or thinking about anything pressing. i think its just hormones keeping me awake. sometimes there is just a song running through my head or something stupid like that :dohh: i try to meditate and focus on breathing to relax me and make me fall asleep, but i forget and start singing in my head again. or thinking about things from when i was growing up. or just silly things that dont matter... just wide awake.


----------



## cla

Sorry melissa I was speaking to you xx
That's the worse thing when you have got a song in your head and you can't get it off your mind.


----------



## RedRose19

i would suggest a nice warm bath before bed hun, then a lovely hot water bottle make sure you pee before getting into bed lol and just try relax..

is there no one you know who can mind the boys for you.. just for a few hours


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. im sorry im so gripey. 

katie- i dont really have anyone who could. everyone i know works. if you lived here i would take you up on your offer in a second though. :winkwink:

i need to stop grumping and just get on with the day though. nothing i can do about it


----------



## RedRose19

awwww im sorry hun hopefully tonight now you will get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

my DH said he is gonna get after the chores tonight so at least i can relax when he gets here. he already makes dinner and does a lot around here, so makes me feel guilty that he would have to do extra, but i know he is happy to do it.


----------



## RedRose19

dont feel bad just relax :hugs: im sure your oh is just happy to help :)


----------



## cla

Melissa he sounds fantastic you are very lucky xxx
Hopefully tonights better xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. he is great. i am very lucky. i feel bad that i stay home and he still has to work and pick up the slack here though. 

im such a butthead too sometimes. he is all calm and happy and because im in a bad mood and tired it almost gets on my nerves that he is so peaceful all the time. :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww im so close to tears... the friend who is helping me to concieve ive known her since i was 3 years.. so now being 20 thats a long friendship.. shes an important person in my life.. anyway we were talking tonight and about 7 years ago she lost a baby girl at 39 weeks.. it was so sad.. she told me tonight she was going to name her katie after me.... but her sister gave birth a week before she did and named her child that so didnt.. i feel so honoured she was going to call her baby after me.. sorry i had to share..


----------



## blessedmomma

aww katie thats a beautiful story...


----------



## H a

STILL NO BABY!!! im so fed up just want this baby to arrive now.
i know its only been 5 days over but feels like a lifetime, phone keeps going with calls and texts asking if i had it yet and feel like im going to kill the next person who asks me, gosh the hormones hey, i know people are just caring and i totally appreciate it its just starting to get to me and thats no usually me!
hope this baby come soon :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

H a said:


> STILL NO BABY!!! im so fed up just want this baby to arrive now.
> i know its only been 5 days over but feels like a lifetime, phone keeps going with calls and texts asking if i had it yet and feel like im going to kill the next person who asks me, gosh the hormones hey, i know people are just caring and i totally appreciate it its just starting to get to me and thats no usually me!
> hope this baby come soon :cry:

oh honey im sooooo sorry. i know what your going through. i had one that was induced 11 days overdue. they did 3 very painful sweeps from 39, 40, and 41 weeks. i got sick of everyone asking too. they even made jokes as they asked like, are you just trying to stay pregnant forever? i know it was just jokes, but when you are in your 10th month of pregnancy, not much is comfortable or funny anymore. i will be praying for you and hopefully that sweet LO will be in your arms soon! :hugs:


----------



## naderz

hey girls jst updating you all,

after waking with pains 4 mins apart and a bloody show on wed morning (5am) i finally went into maternity unit at 8.45am and they examined me to find out i was 4cm dilated so i was in labour, was admitted to the unit then and at around 2pm was taking to labour ward where I HAD MY BABY BOY at 17.58.

3 weeks and 1 day early he was classed as premature and weighed 5lbs 11 oz and 47.5 cms long. and we hav called him Noah

he is absolutley georgeous i cant belive how much love i hav for him its a fantastic feeling.

i had 3rd degree tears and had to be taken to theatre to get stitched up as they wer so deep. we got home on friday evening and he is doing great. xxxxxx il try and get up some photos shortly.

love you all xxxxxx hope you are all doing great.


----------



## RedRose19

sinead? i hope your ok you didnt finish what u was going to say but i hope everything is hope :hugs:

im sorry hayley, i hope baby shows for you soon hun :hugs:

tested today and got bfn so on to next cycle, im taking some herbs to help af come quicker, then i have some more herbs to help ov then i got my fertility kit to help tell me when i ovulate so we def wont miss it :thumbup:


----------



## naderz

did my post not finish?? xx


----------



## H a

congratulations hun! thats wonderful news hope everyone is doing well x

im still waiting for my little one :( at midwife tomorrow so hopefully this week i will have my little baby x


----------



## blessedmomma

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

yay sinead!!! what great news, that was totally unexpected!!!! im sure i sat here with my jaw dropped reading your post :haha:
glad he is ok even though he was early. looking forward to seeing pics of lil noah. what a beautiful name too, i love it. i bet he is just a lil doll. 3rd degree tears, OUCH! take care of yourself hun, he needs a healthy mommy.

haley- hopefully MW can do something. or maybe daddy can have a talk with LO. its nice and warm in there, but its time!!!! i bet you are getting miserable hun. hopefully not much longer, i have been there and its not fun :nope: 

katie- good luck with your herbs and your cycle this month. i hope it all works out for you!!!! 

claire and shey- havent heard from you, how are you ladies????


----------



## RedRose19

omg sinead congrats on little noah how sweet and cute, im so happy for you :) sorry no when i read it only half the message was there :wacko: im so glad hes a healthy weight though, and omg ouch sorry to hear of the stitches. take care hun xxx


----------



## cla

Sinead congrats on your little boy Iam sO happy for you both. Enjoy every moment with him xxx can't wait to see him xx


----------



## Shey

Congrats Sinead! Hayley and thing happening yet for you?


----------



## cla

Hayley how did you get on today xxx


----------



## H a

hi guys, had the sweep and wasn't successful but never mind.
had back ache all last night and a few stomach twinges and backache all day today! feel this could be the start of something - well i hope so anyway!
they booked me in next monday for an induction unless it all happens before that is.

hows everyone else?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sweetheart you poor thing. you are in my prayers and i am hoping things are starting now. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

im on a couple hours of sleep a night, but im actually getting used to it now. i found out i have low amniotic fluid. dont know if i posted that in here. have to go in for weekly NST and scans. tomorrow is my next one and i have been scarfing down fluids and sitting on my butt like my OB wanted me to do. hopefully his fluid will be higher


----------



## H a

didn't know that hun, least they are keeping a good eye on you!

had serious backache all yesterday had a bath thinking it would speed up things if anything was going to happen but nothing!!!!

can't believe its taking forever - come on baby!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

i hope little un hurrys up.. :D i cant wait to see pics of this lovely babies!


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you today katie??? when do you start your herbs to get things going? 

i have to go in for a scan to see if baby's fluid is higher. he isnt moving much lately either so he failed both of those on his biophysical profile last week. hopefully he will have more fluid. my OB wont induce just for low fluid, but if he has any other problems with his placenta, movements, heart beat, etc she will. we are praying that his fluid is higher and he is moving ok. i have to go in every week for scans and non-stress tests now to check on him. she said 34 weeks was the earliest she would induce, but thats today so im nervous. i really want him to stay in til march, but at least til 37 weeks. i dont want to leave him in NICU even for a day...


----------



## RedRose19

i really hope your little guy is ok and has plenty of fluid to keep him safe.

im great keeping in positive thoughts for my next cycle as i really think it will work i start soon as i arrives which i hope is 2mor.. i think af might turn up soon without meds anyway but i dont wanna wait so soon as they arrive im gonna take the ones to start af.. then the meds to help ovulation.. my oh thinks we wil end up with twins but i doubt it.. she thinks this stuff is as good as clomid :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

if it works like chlomid you might end up with twins!!!

that wouldnt be so bad. i always say i can handle twins until i actually have my baby home. then im very thankful i only have one :haha:


----------



## naderz

hey girls thank u so much, me and noah are doing good. he is just so pecious im so overwelmed and cant believe how much i love io have for him and i feel like a new person. being a mummy is the most wonderful feeling ever. :cloud9:

love all u girls :hugs: xxxx

hope u are all doing good and fingers crossed for more babies and maybe nxt time i log on hayley will hav popped and noah will hav a friend.

chat u all soon and photos ill try get up.xx


----------



## blessedmomma

so happy everything is going good sinead. enjoy your LO and being a mommy. it is the best feeling ever....:cloud9:


----------



## cla

Sinead I'm over the moon you are so happy.
Anysigns yet Hayley xxx
Melissa get that fluid down you and keep them feet up xxx
Katie anysign of the witch yet xx


----------



## blessedmomma

just got back from hospital. went to my OB appt and my fluid went from 8 to 5. i am now officially diagnosed with some weird diagnosis for low amniotic fluid. i was sent to hospital to check and see if i was leaking fluid and to do a non-stress test on nathon. if i would have been leaking fluid i would have had to have steroid shots for his lungs and been induced in 3 days. since im not leaking fluid, but its so low, i will be induced at 37 weeks. that is in 3 weeks for me!!!! he was fine on his non-stress test. isnt moving much, but hopefully he is just calm. i havent had a baby 3 weeks early before, 2 weeks was my earliest. so mid-feb will be having him. will be praying he is ok and can come home with us. im a little nervous about him being so early, but at least it wont be this week!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

hun im sure he will be fine, i mean look at little noah he was 3 weeks early and he went home after 2 days :hugs: im sure little nathon will be great, im sure though he will be better out than in at that stage if the fluid is low, 37 weeks it actually a healthy and concidered full term, most babies go home when mommy does so please dont stress your self hun :hugs:
try your hardest to keep off your feet, could be stress not helping and lack of sleep. at least its not now and you have 3 weeks to prepare.. looks like we def will be seeing plenty of babies over the next few days and weeks :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

no af for me yet but plenty of cramps.. something in the back of my head keeps telling me i thought test before i start taking the meds... so i think i will just to make sure. even though im sure im not with the amount of cramps im getting ouch! 
my meds should be here 2mor :yipee:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks katie! im trying to remain positive. i kept telling myself at the hospital if he had to come this friday then at least he was 34 weeks and not 28, 30, 32 or less even. 

im very thankful that at least he will be 37 weeks. thats better than a lot of babies that come early.

i hope your stuff comes soon!!!! maybe when im in labor you will be getting your BFP!!!! then when i get back on, there will be good news waiting!


----------



## RedRose19

wow yeah.. it could be a great time for us both hehe.. i get my fertility kit on friday aswell :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay!!!!! its time for you and claire!!!!

i did find out that i am already 1cm dilated and 20% effaced, which is a surprise. but probably not too uncommon at 34 weeks with a 5th baby


----------



## cla

Where's everybody gone :(


----------



## cla

Melissa I hope he stays in there xx
When I was having rian I had to have scans because they said my fluid was low and I didn't have much movement either they rated him 1 out 10 for it. Along with the preclampsia I had him at 36 weeks and he weighed 4lb 8oz and nothing was wrong with him. 
Hayley I hope everything is ok hopefully you have had he / she xx
Sinead how are you mommy xxx
Katie anysign of af xx
Shay have you had any luck with a job yet xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks claire! it does make me feel better hearing about others who have had theirs early and everything was ok. im on bedrest right now and it really sucks. always thought if i was on bedrest i would just love being able to have a medical reason to lay around and be lazy. its making me so restless. and by the end of the day my back is hurting. its kinda depressing... 

haley- i hope you have had that baby now! i guess monday is the latest???

katie- hope your medicine is going smoothly

sinead- how is noah doing?

shey- hows the job?


----------



## cla

You haven't got long left now hopefully he his good and stays put.


----------



## blessedmomma

i know. im just gripey lately. i just have to make it 3 weeks, thats really not that long. i need a good book or something. i got on google yesterday and looked up what complications can come from low amniotic fluid and scared the poop out of myself. im hoping he is healthy. and even with labor and delivery there is more of an increased chance of needing a section because the fluid being low can make the cord get compressed during contractions and baby will lose oxygen and blood. dont want a section with 5 kids to care for when i get home:nope:

my hubby just says to stay off of google and have some faith. i know thats the right answer...

how are you doing claire????


----------



## cla

Stay off google it's the worst thing you can do xxx
I'm not to good at the moment I'm feeling really down about everything, it was the first time I had eaten anything yesterday since Monday. I think everything as just got on top of me with the mcs and everything else. 
This cycle we haven't had sex because it's the last thing on my mind.
On a good note I had a letter back from the hospital and all the tests Ive had done have come back ok so at the moment there is no reason for the mc so that's got to be good


----------



## Shey

sorry ladies been m.i.a. just been busy with school. I still havent found a job yet. Im looking to see if I can get a job in Ft.Lauderdale so I can move back down there,cause there isnt anything here in Port St Lucie. How are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

shey i hope the job situation works out for you

oh claire, im sorry your having such a rough time. at least you got an answer. i wish i could be there to give you a big hug! i feel so sad for you right now, life is not being very fair. i hope you get better, you are in my thoughts and prayers! xoxo:hugs:

haley- i hope no news is good news!


----------



## cla

Thanks Melissa im fed up of being and feeling like this. 
I thought this year would mean a new start but so far I wish 2011 never happened.


----------



## blessedmomma

im soooo sorry sweetheart. i hope things turn around soon. i just hate to hear you talk about things like that. you sound so depressed. i wish i could do something nice for you. is there anything you can do to get your mind off of things? its been really cold here and today its like 70 degrees so im thinking of sneaking out for a walk if i can without my DH knowing. dont think it will hurt anything and i need some fresh air. im feeling a bit depressed too.


----------



## cla

Lady you keep that bum in bed otherwise I might have to come over and strap you in lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol! we snuck outside for a minute just to get some sun and fresh air, didnt go anywhere. was nice until i wanted to bring them back inside and they threw a fit. 

have you tried some of the message boards on here for mc support or anything like that? maybe your DH can do something nice to cheer you up too. maybe you guys can have a night out to a movie and dinner or something?


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies sorry alot going on at the moment between work, cooking for my friends 21st and friends coming round :dohh:
ive been getting cramps for about a week and today they are so so bad im sure af is just around the corner :thumbup: ive started my new meds to kick start af.. and ive got aload of new meds to start taking soon as af arrives etc.. 
plus ive got my maybe baby fertility kit its basically using saliva to see if im fertile i hope it works for me :D

how is everyone i bet hayley has had her baby.. i bet its a little boy and there will be 3 little boys from this thread :D

claire sorry this is getting you down i really hope you get a sticky bfp soon :hugs: were in this together hun xx

melissa def try stay put as much as you can... as boring as that sounds it will be all worth it once your little boy is here :)


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- im glad things are going as they should so far. i was gonna get one of those saliva kits when i was ttc this one. figured if it didnt work out fairly quick i would get one, but worked out first month. im glad things are going good for you and you are staying busy!

i cant wait to hear from haley to see whats going on and from sinead to see how she and noah are doing.

claire- i certainly hope you are feeling better.

i didnt know how rough it was gonna be trying to stay down. my back is very achy and i am getting the cramps every day. think its from sitting so much without any kind of exercise. i really thought i would enjoy laying around more. think my plug is starting to break up and come out. just the very beginnings of it though.


----------



## H a

hi guys, im afraid still no baby! aaarrrhh!! day 12 overdue today no signs that anything is going to happen so really fed up :cry:

booked in monday morning so only one more day and they will get me going, just can't believe how overdue i am i never thought i would go this long.

claire so sorry to hear you are so low, you are a strong person and i know this year will pick up :hug:

melissa, i know a few who had the baby early in the same circumstances, be positive and everything will be fine x

katie & shey hope every things good with you guys too

will let you all know how monday goes x x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my haley im sorry. i thought for sure by now. baby must be very cozy. im glad you have an end in sight though. i only had to make it as late as 11 days and i thought that was horrible. at least its not screaming hot outside for you. i had my overdue one on june 21, i didnt even leave the house cuz it was miserable. have you done any of the induction stuff you can do at home? there are pressure points you can rub like between your thumb and forefinger and somewhere on your feet i think. should be able to find something online. i did it with my first and went into labor next day, supposed to release oxytocin. i think you can rub your nipples too and that is supposed to start something, but mine always hurt by the end so i never tried it.i bet there are some other things you could try to. or of course now its just waiting til monday...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H a

thanks hun, ive tried everything going! walked loads too i just think its too comfy.
least i know after tomorrow i wont be sat here thinking is today the day.
its quite cold here at the moment weathers changed to -2.5 degrees so a little icy.
can go out just can't walk too far thats all.
xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i did that when i was overdue too. we had a zoo pass so we went to the zoo all the time to walk around. even went on walks at the mall when it was too hot to walk outside. it did nothing but make my back and hips hurt. he was in no hurry. 

you might as well sit and rest this last day as much as possible. your about to have a big job with labor, delivery, and a newborn to take care of!


----------



## cla

Hayley I thought you had some news for us then, fingers crossed somthing happens xx


----------



## H a

sorry claire, no news will let you know x


----------



## blessedmomma

are you having any labor symptoms today haley?


----------



## H a

no symptoms at all! will just wait till tomorrow morning in think least i know im going in to be started off and should have a baby by end of the day if not early next day.
hubby taking me out for lunch today and just making sure everything is sorted ready x


----------



## naderz

hi ladies, little Noah is doing good,thank u. he is a little mixed up in his days and nights lol he sleeps all day and is up al night bt he will soon learn a patern its only early days.

im quite emontional i cant seem to stop crying, i think im so overwelmed that i finally have a baby oh is a bit worried but im not depressed jst soo happy. 
although one thing that is really getting me down is i really wanted to breastfeed and he wouldnt take to me in the hospital then by the time i got back from theatre his blood sugar was so low that the midwife had to give him a bottle asap or he could hav went into a diabetic coma. his blood sugar was 1.7 and it isnt supposed to drop anymore then 2.6.
then he had to hav blood tests before and after every feed to make sure it was rising and he just would not latch on to me so i had to keep giving him bottles.
even if i jst got to brest feed at night i would be happy because its so good for him i feel really guilty and that ive let him down. thats also why i keep crying.

sorry for the long thread i just needed to talk to someone. love all you girls and hope 2011 brings you babies and lots of happyness.xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- please dont feel guilty hun! i am not able to BF either and all 4 of mine have been FF and are completely well adjusted and healthy. everyone says its the best thing, but obviously it wasnt the plan set out before you so its not the best thing for you and LO. try to be confident that you are a great mother, not because of how or what you feed him, but because you love him and nurture him. dont be consumed by guilt that is led by what anyone else, or society in general says. 

i used to feel guilty about it, then i read this article that was talking about how before formula was made, women had to have someone else BF their babies if they couldnt. can you even imagine handing your baby over to someone else to feed???!!!! well, i cant. now instead of feeling guilty for not being able to, im very thankful that i can FF. the most important part of feeding them is not where the food comes from or what it is. its the fact that you and baby get to bond while you hold them close and caress them and love them. and dont worry about all the stuff that talks about immunities being better, there are many more aspects that provide immunities than just breast milk. the fact that you hold baby instead of laying them down with a bottle propped up builds up their immunities. when a baby is left alone it stresses them out and cortisol levels rise. a stress response occurs and lowers their immunities. just being cuddled by mommy helps their immune system! i have friends and family members that pump milk then prop a bottle up to feed baby. i think they have read so much about it being about the actual milk, they miss the point of it being important to hold the baby close.

try to come to terms with it being ok to FF. if you are stressed out, noah will pick up on it and it could stress him out. happy mommies=happy babies. you ARE doing whats best for him... loving him is whats best!

if you need someone to talk to, im here. pm me if you need to!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

Sinead where's the pics I want to see your little man xx
Hayley good luck with today xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay haley! not long now!!!!! cant wait to hear how it went and see some pics....

claire- how are you doing?


----------



## naderz




----------



## naderz

YESSSSSS it worked :happydance: i finally worked out how to post a photo

isnt he a beauty xxx


----------



## naderz




----------



## Shey

Aww he is precious naderz


----------



## naderz

thank u shey :) xx


----------



## Shey

you're welcome girlie! how are you and noah doing?


----------



## naderz

we are doing good, he is starting to become more brighter and looking around him more, and he has good nights and bad nights lol

how is u and ur LO? xx


----------



## Shey

We are good. Though lately my LO screams bloody murder when we give him baths. We dunno why.


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- he is surely an angel!!!! what a handsome lil guy!!!!!

shey- my 3 year old started doing that a ways back. he was scared of the drain. we tried to cover the bottom of the tub with one of those non-slip things. he screamed and refused to take a bath for a while. we took it out immediately. he still gets upset, but is doing better.


----------



## RedRose19

omg!!! noah is absolutely gorgeous!!! awww im so broody!! lol he is lovely hun well done :D


----------



## naderz

thank u :) i cant stop kissing him. he is just adorable. ill get more up wen i transfer them from my phone to laptop. xx

i hope u and claire have good news soon :hugs:

i wonder how hayley is getting on. i hope she has baby by the end of the day.

melissa not long till ul be holding ur baby and although he be early he will be just fine. noah was born 36+6 and was perfect although a little jaundused (not sure of spelling) and his blood sugar low but that was fine after 2 days and he is doing brilliant. dont be worrying.xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! its very encouraging to hear others who had theirs early and all was well.


----------



## cla

Sinead he is beautiful Iam so jealous, when you have had enough of him send him to me lol.


----------



## cla

Melissa you will both be ok Hun, I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## naderz

cla said:


> Sinead he is beautiful Iam so jealous, when you have had enough of him send him to me lol.

thank u hun. i could never have enough of him even at 6am wen he is still awake from 12 lol xx


----------



## cla

Iam soooooooo happy you are so happy if that makes sence lol
Enjoy every minute with him because they grow so quick and you end up getting a mouthy little bugger like I've got


----------



## RedRose19

how are you claire :hugs: 

i feel so sick today :S im just waiting for af to arrive ive been taking meds for 3 days now :D i can feel they are working :D


----------



## cla

im alot better then i was last week so i guess thats a start.
im just in alot of pain with my hands, feet, knee and back. its killing me writing this


----------



## blessedmomma

whats wrong with your hands, feet, knee, and back claire??

im glad you are feeling better than last week.:hugs:

katie- i hope your feeling better too :hugs:

shey how is the jobhunt going?

sinead- how is noah doing? and how is momma?

haley- cant wait to see how yesterday went and see some pics. also hear if you had a boy or girl???

i found out yesterday that i have a very high chance of going into preterm labor before i get induced. and that when i do go into labor or get induced i have a very high chance of having an emergency c-section. they have to do a section a lot because without enough fluid around the baby they often get too stressed during contractions to tolerate labor and also the cord can get pinched during contractions or when the baby starts to descend to come out. if they let it go too long he could get cerebral palsy or be stillborn from lack of oxygen. i was kinda freaking out yesterday but today i feel peace that it will be ok. we prayed about it and my DH and i talked about it for a while. its still a stress on me, but i know its not in my hands and just hope for the best.


----------



## cla

So your little one might be here anyday then, fingers crossed he doesn't xxx
I've got ware and tear on my discs and it looks like I've got arthritis.


----------



## Shey

Melissa sorry to hear that. I hope things go well for ya. a C-section isn't bad really. I had a c-section cause I stayed at 3cm and Jayden's head was too big to fit through my pelvic area. My stomach was flat after I had the c-section. That's the thing I liked bout it. But I really do hope things go well for you.

Claire aww Im sorry to hear that I hope you feel better soon

asfm job hunting going fine. I've found a few medical coding/billing jobs here that im gonna apply for.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! i really didnt want a section just for the extra pain and recovery time. my hubby will be home for 2 weeks on paternity leave to help out, but i will still have 5 kids to take care of. i do feel like if i have to have one its fine if it means he will be ok. whatever i have to do for him is worth it.

claire- im sorry about your discs! that sounds painful. i had a friend in college that had been in two wrecks and had something wrong with the discs in her back. she had a lot of pain from it. i hope you can get some relief for it. and arthritis, yikes!


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed everything with be natural and you won't have a c section.


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing hun????


----------



## H a

hi guys I'm a mummy! Had a beautiful baby boy today by c section due to lots of complications last night, he's called william thomas curtis and weighs 8lbs 11ozs he's gorgeous. Were all doing well x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay haley!!!! im so happy for you!!!!! cant wait to see some pics!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Shey

Aww Hayley he's precious. Congrats! glad you and bub are doing well.


----------



## blessedmomma

you and baby look just beautiful!!!!!! we considered thomas william when we first got pregnant this time. that would have been so cute if we would have done that!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you are gonna love being a mommy!


----------



## cla

Congrats Hayley I thought he would never come lol
I can't wait to see more pics and here the story xx


----------



## RedRose19

omg :happydance: :happydance: well done hun!
i KNEW you was having a boy i dunno why but every time i went to say come on baby i nearly said come on little boy but thought best not type that just incase you had a girl lol
awwwww 3 little boys how cute :D
so that means me and claire have to have girls hehe just so there is a even ish mix :D


----------



## cla

I'm with you there Katie we are having girls lol


----------



## naderz

aww congrats hun, isnt it the best feeling. enjoy every min.hope u are both doing well.

i cnt wait to see sum girls in this thread for noah,william and nathon :)


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies! got back from my scan today and im so happy! his fluid is still the same, so i guess thats not so great. but he did gain a pound in 2 weeks, which is right where he should be. should be getting 1/2 pound a week. he was at 4lbs 4oz two weeks ago, and today is at 5lbs 6oz!!!! as long as he is gaining good weight my OB will wait to induce til 37 weeks. i am so very thankful he is still gaining. :happydance:

hope you new mommies are having a great time! 

sinead- is noah getting his days and nights figured out?

haley- hope you are recovering well!

katie- how is your meds working, any af yet?

claire- how are you feeling, hope you are doing better today! how is ryan and DH doing?

shey- hope the job search is going good. how did those ones work out, any look good enough to apply for? and how is the LO doing?


----------



## Shey

Melissa they look interesting the pay sounds good and benefits too. my LO is doing good just been not wanting to take a bath. I think its a phase he's goin through.

Claire I say you, Katie, and I will all end up having girls! lol


----------



## RedRose19

i actually dont mind having a boy or girl i just want a sticky bean :hissy: sorry lol having a moment of i want a baby now! lol
feels like af could be on her way.. im so bloated and constantly have that feeling like af is here... which is cool as my friend worked out from my cycles a pattern and told me af would arrive prob feb 3rd.. i think she could be right :D


----------



## cla

Melissa that fantastic news he is putting weight on xx
Katie I know how you feel I will have anything lol NOW


----------



## RedRose19

how are you clairebear :hugs:

im just waiting for af to show her ugly face lol.. im not sure what else i can do to make her show.


----------



## cla

I'm feeling ok Today which is a shock lol I had my possitive opk Tuesday and there was still a line yesterday. Today's test as got a really faint one so does that mean I ov today xx
As for your af have you tried bd


----------



## RedRose19

yeah we bd on our anniversary morning :blush: but not since... so might try tonight 

id say you ovulated late last night or early this morning so i think you timed it well with the bd :D


----------



## cla

Woooooooooo I hope we have got a sticky one lol but knowing me I won't even get that


----------



## RedRose19

claire!!!! positivity!!!!! come on hun start this 2ww with it WILL happen.. come on :)


----------



## cla

I will try to be possitive, it's got to happen and will. 
How's the wedding plans going xx


----------



## H a

hi guys,

well thought i would come on here to see how you all are?

can't believe this time last week i was being induced!! time flies so quickly.

I can now explain what happened now im more in control of everything.

well was induced on the monday morning 7am via a tablet which usually dosn't work first time they left you for 6 hours to see if it did anything but by 1pm i started having contractions!! they moved me to a ward waiting for the delivery suite to become free at 3pm by then i was having some really strong ones - funny sat on a ward suffering in pain with everyone watching! ha

then finally at 7.30pm they called me down and i was having serious ones, upto then i had no pain relief which i was amazed at myself for but i did decide to have gas an air to help. 

williams heart beat kept dropping every time i had a contraction so the midwife's were getting really worried, had 2 lots of test on william to check he was okay which he was but they still wasn't happy! had so many doctors in and out the room was mad!

the pain was getting a little unbearable as i have such a bad back they decided epidural would be best, but it took them 5 attempts and over an hour to sort that out due to my discs in my back being so close together was a nightmare!
BUT when it worked it was amazing!!! i still hadn't dilated much so was put on a drip to speed it up but by 6.30am tuesday morning they gave me 4 hours to see how much further i could go but still was 6cm!!! rubbish!

so in the end the doctors were getting really worried about baby they decided emergency c-section had to be done. so they whipped me off to theatre and 20 mins later i had william!

he's so gorgeous i can't take my eyes off him, was shocked i think to be a boy as i had been convinced by everyone it was a girl but i didn't care he was actually 8lbs 7ozs as they hadn't converted it correctly.

i stayed in hospital till thursday, struggling to get about a bit but im sure each day it will get better he's sleeping and feeding really well.

anyway will keep coming on here to check how you guys are getting on, hopefully we will get some positives soon, im convinced it will happen for you guys x


----------



## RedRose19

awwww hayley he is so cute.. im glad everything was ok.. and you had him ont he first of feb? my anniversary :happydance: what a great date :D 
im sorry you had to have a c section but hes here and healthy and so are you im so glad... gosh im all teary now... :cry: what sweet boys you ladies have got.. they will be such great friends


----------



## RedRose19

as for me.. im sick of waiting for af :hissy: feck sake come on dont make me come in there!!! lol :brat:

the meds just are giving me cramps not sure if af will be here soon or not :( im so hormonal too so i know it prob is working.. im just getting impatient i just wanna be pregnant already!


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww haley- he is absolutely handsome! what a lil sweetheart. sorry you had to go through so much to get him here! was all worth it though, huh. i hope you recover quickly and are feeling better soon. im glad he made it out healthy too. :baby:

i have to go back in this thurs for my weekly scan. will be getting checked for dialtion and effacement every week too. im curious to see if i am or not. hope nathon is doing ok too. feeling like its gonna be really soon and keep swaying between feeling ready for him to not being ready at all. 

found out at my hospital tour this weekend that since he has low fluid if he gets distressed during contractions they will immediately do a section and if i dont have the epidural by then they will just knock me out. i usually get the epidural around 5-6 cm but think i will get it earlier this time. if he is distressed i definitely want them to get him out quick with a section, but would like to be awake for it if at all possible


----------



## Shey

Aww Melissa I hope things get better for ya and that you'll be able to have your LO natural. C-section isnt a bad thing though the spinal tap hurt like hell. 

Hayley how are you and baby doing?


----------



## RedRose19

im sure little nathon is just fine.. wont be long till he is here :hugs: keeping u in my thoughts hun for thurs :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

im not really concerned with having the c-section. im not one of those people that is stuck on doing things "naturally". i will be praying he gets out safe and there is nothing more natural than that imo. although recovery would be harder with 5 kids, but i know i will make it through just like always. i just dont want to be knocked out. im thinking i will have to have my epidural pretty early on after being induced though just to make sure i dont have to be knocked out completely. if i have to be then so be it, but would not be my first choice ya know. it would be weird i think. and since my Dh will have our two youngest, if i have to have a section he probably wont be able to come back there with me. so that kinda sucks that i would have to be alone for it, thats another reason i want to be awake for it. BOO! i know i just have to roll with things knowing that it wont be forever and i will be home soon enough with my LO.

how are you ladies today?


----------



## Shey

Im ok just waiting for AF to show her ugly self. My cycle still not back to normal yet so I dont knw when she shows anymore.

Melissa I hope things go well for ya and hope the induction goes fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

whats wrong with your cycle hun?


----------



## Shey

Since I've had my LO my cycles has been out of wack like I would get it for 3 months and miss a month have it 3 months miss it one month and so on. Idk why this keeps happening.


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe theres something a dr can do to fix your cycles? have you went in at all for a check up?


----------



## Shey

i was on bc for a lil bit but it was making me sick so I stopped it. the doc i have she is stupid she wont do anything to see if its pcos or anything and it pisses me off.


----------



## blessedmomma

it might just be that your hormones are all thrown off from your pregnancy. its too bad they wont check your estrogen and progesterone levels. if one is too high there can be really bad consequences. too much estrogen can grow cancer and cysts in your female organs. too much progesterone can make you grow facial hair and not ovulate. both of them effect your fertility greatly because there has to be a balance throughout your cycle. 

i have read about dr's putting women on bc to fix their hormones, but it actually makes things worse for most women. i hope you get it all figured out hun! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Melissa. I have had a little bit of hair above my lip and under my lip and my chin since I was little but it's like peach fuzz as we call it.


----------



## blessedmomma

if it started after your pregnancy and you havent noticed more peach fuzz since then, i wouldnt think thats what it would be. i bet you could do some research on it yourself using google though. thats what i did when i started noticing that my af was coming every 24-26 days. found out i had low progesterone.


----------



## naderz

hey girls hope you are all doing well, just a quick post to say hello and noah is doing great.

talk soon xxxxxxxx :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Shey

Thank you Melissa. I'll let ya know what I find out. Hope you are doing well

Naderz glad to hear you and noah are doing well. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## blessedmomma

good to hear from you sinead! i bet you are a busy mommy at the moment! enjoy every minute they grow up too fast:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies hows everyone :hugs: hope everyones well

awwww sinead im glad you and noah are getting on well

melissa how u doing hun, hope little nathon is ok and kicking away,

hayley hows u and william getting on :) 

claire where have u gone.. hope ur ok

shey hope your well.. i see your with a new guy? i thought you was getting married?


----------



## Shey

RedRose I was but the guy I was with cheated on me so we broke up and the next day I got together with my friend's brother that im with now.


----------



## RedRose19

awww im sorry to hear that shey :hugs:


----------



## Shey

thank you Red! I hope you are doing well


----------



## cla

hayley what a cutie i beet you are on cloud 9 with him xxxx
sinead how is your little man doing, cant wait to see more pics because they change soooooo much xxx
melissa i hope your little man is being good and staying put and putting extra weight on xxxxx
katie as that bloody witch started yet xxx
shay look at you with your toy boy lol

sorry i havent been on much but i hit rock bottom again the begining of the week and i have started to pick up today so i thought how all my lovely ladies and little men are doing xxx


----------



## Shey

haha aww thanks Claire! I hope things get better for you! :hugs:


----------



## naderz

hi everyone, il get oh to upload the new photos off my phone soon. i have sooo many pictures of him....but i dont wana miss anything so i take a few everyday lol.

katie and claire wer r u both on ur cycle? any1 close to testing :) ????? xx
melissa i hope ur wee man is doing good and u r resting. not long for u :) everything will be ok. :flower: xx
hayley hope u and ur beautiful little man r doing well. wish u a speedy recovery.xx
shey glad to see u got a new man so quick. hope it works out well for u both.xx

:hugs: to everyone.

im still in so much pain from my stitches :(


----------



## naderz

awh claire i hope ur ok. Noah sends some hugs and kisses to cheer u up :) xx


----------



## naderz

shey ur new man looks nice :thumbup: hehe


----------



## cla

Give Noah a big wet kiss back xxxxxxxxxxx
As for testing I don't think I'm going to bother, really there is no point x


----------



## RedRose19

awww claire big hugs for you.. :hugs:

how did your appt go today melissa :hugs: all well i hope

sinead sorry your in pain hope it gets better soon xx

aw for me no af yet.. still waiting :( i got a great weekend planned with my brother his gf and there daughter i cant wait :)


anything nice planned for valentines ladies?


----------



## blessedmomma

we havent planned anything for valentines. have no idea what to expect this year and being 9 months pregnant, im just not in the mood for much. my DH keeps calling nathon his valentines present. 

my scan results got messed up so have to go in tomorrow for another scan to check fluid levels. i did find out that i am 2 cm dilated and 70% effaced. i have to wait on scan to get a date set for induction. looking like it will be set for next friday though. im very nervous now that its so close. sometimes i feel ready and sometimes not.:wacko:

claire- i hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## cla

So he will be here very soon , wait till the 21st it's keiths birthday xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> So he will be here very soon , wait till the 21st it's keiths birthday xxx

i actually would really like to set it up for monday the 21st! i think if its still 5 or below today she will schedule it for next friday though. i dont know how much say i have in all of it though. 

how are you doing today hun?


----------



## Shey

the 21st is my niece Heidi's birthday and my friend Sara's birthday! ahhh


----------



## cla

It's the 21st then xxxx


----------



## naderz

its not long away.exciting :)

claire why arnt u testing? are u going to stop testing in advance and jst wait and see anymore?

after my 2nd mc i said i wasnt testing in advance anymore but i couldnt help myself and done it anyway and there was my bfp.
:flower:

as for valentines. im cooking oh a meal. i thought about having some gentle :sex: :blush: lol but im not so sure anymore :haha: might be toooo sore.


----------



## H a

hi guys hope your all okay!
williams doing great thanks he's sleeping 4 hours at a time which is great only means we get up once in the night which I can cope with.
Im recovering slowly finding it frustrating that i cant do everything but hopefully it wont be long before i can. chris is back at work next week so will be my first week on my own with william, looking forward to it, hes so alert already and a very content little baby no bother at all.


----------



## blessedmomma

had my appt and my fluid is lower than ever. its at a 4 which is dangerous. i wont be able to talk to my dr til monday. he has 3 cm of fluid by his legs and 1 cm by his butt. no fluid by his head at all. he is at high risk for stillbirth being this low. :nope:


----------



## babydeabreu

hi ladies :wave:

I'm lynsey ttc for my second child...hope you dont mind me joining, as ttc is getting lonely. I'm currently 17 days late..af is a no show, bfn * 4 so not pregs :shrug:. witch is just being mean and doesnt want to show. 

be nice to meet some friendly faces that are feeling kinda the same :)

claire reading through i noticed your in here ,hope you dont mind me bouncing in on you :happydance:

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi babydeabreu!! and welcome. wonder whats up with your cycle? 

very adorable baby too by the way:baby:


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi blessed, thanks for the welcome!! :)

I've been reading and can see you havent got that far to go..congratulations btw :)

whats this bout you have little fluid round baby and that it could cause stillbirth? shouldnt you be in hospital being watched? I hope everything is ok for you hun, you must be scared :hugs: :hugs:

As for my cycle :shrug: dont no what to think anymore...since bubba has been born my af arrives around the 27th of each month..but Jan 27th there has been a no show... 17days late with no bfp i just :shrug: so i have just given up. the :witch: just doesnt want to show this month for some reason, i just hope things are ok down there :wacko:

much as i love sexy time ttc this part of ttc is just so emotionally draining :dohh:

hope you have a midwife on call xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what you mean, we were ttc for many months with one of ours. it just becomes not fun anymore.

i am scheduled to be induced next week so hopefully all will go ok til then. they dont do emergency inductions unless it hits 3. mine is at 4 which puts me in a bad bind. its low enough that his cord could get compressed between now and then and there are many other complications that can occur during birth. but unless it hits 3, the hospital wont induce before 37 weeks. really sucks. trying not to worry too much, but its hard


----------



## babydeabreu

oh hun i can only imagen what your mind is thinking. i was induced at 37 week+ and that was way to scary for me let alown this for you. how do you know if it gets higher if your at home though hun? they must have given you things to look out for surely?? i'm sure things are ok though, other wise they would have kept you in :) 

you have 5 children wow..thats makes you super mum. any more than 2 i think makes u super mummy lol how old are you kids? must be great at christmas.. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i have 4, this one will make 5.

i actually wasnt at the hospital when i had this scan. it was at a place that only does scans so they couldnt have kept me. my dr's office was closed when they did it so i cant phone my dr either. i could go to the hospital, but they wont do anything except monitor the baby for a while and send me home. im already on bedrest so it would really just be the same as im doing around here if i stayed, sitting on my butt. its not really good either way. if it was lower they could induce right away. if it was higher he would at least have more fluid in there. its just not at a good number.


----------



## cla

Melissa I hope you are ok, everything will be ok Hun xxxxxx


----------



## cla

And welcome Lynsey to my second home lol


----------



## babydeabreu

blessedmomma said:


> lol- i have 4, this one will make 5.
> 
> i actually wasnt at the hospital when i had this scan. it was at a place that only does scans so they couldnt have kept me. my dr's office was closed when they did it so i cant phone my dr either. i could go to the hospital, but they wont do anything except monitor the baby for a while and send me home. im already on bedrest so it would really just be the same as im doing around here if i stayed, sitting on my butt. its not really good either way. if it was lower they could induce right away. if it was higher he would at least have more fluid in there. its just not at a good number.

oh right.....long as your doing ok hun, if u do get worried just go up to the hospital always better to be safe than sorry :hugs::hugs: hope hubby is giving you lots of foot messages :winkwink: xx

do you know if its a boy or girl? xx






cla said:


> And welcome Lynsey to my second home lol

haha hey claire how you doing hun? how you feeling? this ttc is getting well lonely so i'm glad i found u in here too :) xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

its a boy hun. im trying not to think about it too much today. i will go to hospital if i get too worried. i think i will probably just pray and call in monday to see what she says. 

thanks claire- hope you feeling better sweets


----------



## cla

Melissa bloody hell I bet you are so stressed up, I'm thinking of you. And I hope you tell him when he is older how he played his mommy up xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks claire. im sure he will hear about it. im trying not to stress out. i was pretty stressed out last night, but today just making it through til monday. my OB told me at my appt thurs that if it stayed at 5 we would be scheduled for induction friday. now that its at 4 i dont know if she will move it up or keep it for friday. i think the most stress will come when i am being induced. thats when most complications with it occur, during labor. im gonna just hope for the best.

how are you doing? i have been thinking about you:hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

I really would like a ttc buddy(s) to share through our journey in getting a bfp :)

A little about me im 23 from cheshire in uk. I'm ttc after a mc. I start my first round of clomid on my next cycle so fingers crossed 

love to here from you girls....xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome nlz2468! hope your chlomid cycle works :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

blessedmomma said:


> welcome nlz2468! hope your chlomid cycle works :hugs:

Hi thanks i hope so too :) good luck with the birth of your new arrival soon :happydance: x


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies how are we all today????

well, i found out my OB was never notified about how low his fluid was. i kinda thought when she didnt call back that everything was ok. the scan lady assumed since fluid was so low i already had an induction date so didnt get a hold of her, even though she told me she would. instead she left a message at the office and when the nurses got the message they assumed she was right and i had a date already. my OB was just notified today when i called that his levels are dangerously low so she scheduled an induction for as early as possible. the earliest i can be induced now is monday feb 21st at 7:30am. since its so far, i have to go in for another appt for her to check me and will have to do some non-stress tesing before now and then. at least they are keeping an eye on him now! he will be 37+6, so almost 38 weeks. im happy about that. 38 weeks doesnt seem so early to me for some reason. 

so claire- i guess i get a birthday pressie on your birthday!


----------



## cla

So it looks like he will share keiths birthday then xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

oooohhhhh i thought it was your birthday hun. how are you doing today?


----------



## RedRose19

hello ladies how is everyone.. 

melissa i hope everything goes smoothly as possible on the 21st

me.. im still waiting for boring af..


----------



## babydeabreu

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies how are we all today????
> 
> well, i found out my OB was never notified about how low his fluid was. i kinda thought when she didnt call back that everything was ok. the scan lady assumed since fluid was so low i already had an induction date so didnt get a hold of her, even though she told me she would. instead she left a message at the office and when the nurses got the message they assumed she was right and i had a date already. my OB was just notified today when i called that his levels are dangerously low so she scheduled an induction for as early as possible. the earliest i can be induced now is monday feb 21st at 7:30am. since its so far, i have to go in for another appt for her to check me and will have to do some non-stress tesing before now and then. at least they are keeping an eye on him now! he will be 37+6, so almost 38 weeks. im happy about that. 38 weeks doesnt seem so early to me for some reason.
> 
> so claire- i guess i get a birthday pressie on your birthday!

jeaz..thats a scary thought! so glad that someone noticed and your now in safer hands. i was induced the same 37+6 weeks hun. wishing you all the best on your inducement xx

i'm 21 days late and still no joy :(


----------



## naderz

hi everyone, how is you all keeping? xxxx

i see we hav newbies :hiya: welcome :flower: xxxx


----------



## cla

Lynsey you still haven't started bloody hell I wound where she is hiding.
Sinead how is your little man doing xxx
And lots of xxxxxxxx to everybody else


----------



## naderz

he is great claire, the health visitor was out this morning and weighed him. he is 8lbs 2oz and grew 3cms. i cnt believe how much weight he has put on. he getting big. how r u keeping? xxx


----------



## Shey

Welcome to the newbies!

Melissa I wish you the best of luck on the birth of your LO

Claire how are you doing?

Naderz that is really great news Im glad things are fine with your LO and that all is well

ASFM Im in pain cause my LO keeps banging his head against my mouth and hitting nerves in my mouth so my teeth hurt like hell even when I drink or eat anything they hurt. :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: to you claire

sinead- so good to hear he is doing good, getting to be a big boy!

shey- hope your jaw gets better

afm- just got back from appt. am 3cm dilated and 80% effaced. Ob says things are progressing quickly and i may not make it to monday. if i do, she says it should be a quick and easy labor since my body is already preparing nicely. baby wasnt moving for his non-stress test but had a good hb so if he doesnt move for 2 hrs i am supposed to go to l&d immediately between now and monday. getting excited for things to be moving along now, and wont be past monday before i get to hold him, yay!


----------



## RedRose19

i bet your so excited!! i cant wait to see your little man xx


----------



## RedRose19

:hissy: im still waiting for af!!!! grr come on u witch lol


----------



## cla

melissa its neally d day im so excited for you xxxxxxxxxxx
how are you my lovely katie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

im ok thanks.. how are you hun :hugs:

im abit fed up now grr.. but im making my self busy with sorting the wedding out


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- do you have a lot of your wedding stuff done? i really loved planning my wedding. i cant wait to help with my DD's. :cloud9:

had contractions for over an hour yesterday but they never got regular. then just stopped. woke up crampy today, have been up since 4am. so tired!:growlmad:


----------



## naderz

oh melissa its getting close. i cant wait to see him.

claire and katie how r you both keeping? aw wedding planning, how fun. i want to get married soon we hav been engaged for 2 years. id like to be married b4 we hav another baby (not for any reason) but if oh doesnt get a permenent job i dout it will happen soon.

shey and hayley hope u are both keeping well and hayley hope ur wee man is doing good.

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for everyone


----------



## RedRose19

melissa i hope your ok and 2mor goes well.. :hugs: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

RedRose19 said:


> melissa i hope your ok and 2mor goes well.. :hugs: xx

thanks hun! im getting very nervous, but i know i will get through it. i woke up today thinking it was today and my mind was racing about all that was gonna happen. i even started to think of ways to get out of it. :dohh: i have taken myself off bed rest for the weekend and we have been running around shopping. so at least that has been a lot of fun. i have to be at the hospital tomorrow at 7:30am to get started. i keep thinking today about what i will be doing tomorrow at this time today.


----------



## blessedmomma

today is the day for me ladies! have been up and down all night with BH. hopefully they are helping things along so this induction will be smooth. its about 4:30am here and have been up since 3am with a teething baby. was hoping to get more sleep that this, but i guess i can nap after i get my epidural. i dont think im taking my laptop in so it will be a couple of days before i can update anything. hope you all have a great day though and week if it takes me a minute to get back on here!!! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: dont worry im sure everything will go great big :hugs: i cant wait to see him..
take care hun i will be stalking for updates :D xx


----------



## RedRose19

as for me.. i started spotting for two days.. i counted yesterday as day 1 but im sure it will start proper today.. 
im excited i have started my meds now :D


----------



## babydeabreu

blessedmomma said:


> today is the day for me ladies! have been up and down all night with BH. hopefully they are helping things along so this induction will be smooth. its about 4:30am here and have been up since 3am with a teething baby. was hoping to get more sleep that this, but i guess i can nap after i get my epidural. i dont think im taking my laptop in so it will be a couple of days before i can update anything. hope you all have a great day though and week if it takes me a minute to get back on here!!! :hugs:

good luck hun..see you soon with little buba :) xxx


----------



## cla

Good luck melissa I can't wait to see him xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey claire how are you hun.. :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm feeling alot better thankyou Katie it must be my hormones are everywhere lol
How are you xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im actually feeling great :D :D :D very positive!!

apart from the killing pains of af im great... im glad i have today and 2mr off cuz im in so much pain


----------



## cla

That's one thing I don't suffer with thank god. 
Have you thought about going to the doctors yet


----------



## RedRose19

nah.. im just gonna go with this cycle see how it goes then if nothing then off to the docs :D
i really hope this cycle works with the meds.. i cant take much more waiting .. my brothers gf is trying too.. i know this sounds stupid but i dont want her to get preg before me :rofl:
i dont mind if we both were but it would kill me to see her have a baby before us since we have tried so long and her only 1 month lol

i sound like a right b!£%h dont i lol


----------



## cla

I know how what you mean, keiths brothers gf are ttc as well and it would piss me right off if she gets pg before me.


----------



## Shey

Good luck Melissa hope all goes well


----------



## naderz

katie and claire fingers crossed for you both :hugs: xx

melissa hope all goes well and cant wait to hear from u and see ur little man :) xxx


hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## cla

I hope everything is ok Melissa xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thinking of you and nathon hun :hugs: 

thanks sinead, im so excited and positive about this cycle :)


----------



## cla

I bet she as had him now, I can't wait to see him xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies can I join in :) 

I'm feeling alittle down as I'm 27 days late just been docs had yet another negative test. Been told cos I'm breastfeeding my cycles are less likely to be normal and it's gona be harder to ovulate :( I feel so deflated as I don't want to stop breastfeeding but I would so love another bubba soon. But I'm not gona stop bf untill he's about a year, so it's gona be a long long wait as I'm less likely to ovulate everymonth. It sucks


Sorry just do upset :( 

Hey claire nice to see you more talkative :)


----------



## cla

Bloody hell Lynsey if it ain't one thing it's another. I hope you are ok Hunxxx
What are you going to do xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Nothing hun. I'm not gona stop breastfeeding yet as I don't see a need/point too stop. Just just gona have to wait to I stop breastfeeding to have another child :( if my af comes next month then in i will chart and use opks alot more to see if I ovulate.. Gona have to wait then keep trying!!! Gona be along frustrating wait :(

How you claire?? You feeling n e better?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies. sorry it took so long to update. nathon daniel was born on feb 21 at 1:44pm. 6lbs 13oz- 18 3/4 inches long. smallest baby i have had, but expect that as early as he was. 
7:30- arrived at hospital, checked at 3cm and 80% effaced.
8:30- pitocin started
10:30- got epidural. broke my waters, had blood in it. they think the placenta was giving out and pulling away which could explain the low fluid level.
12:00- checked me, still 3-4 cm. fully effaced. turned up my epidural.
1:00- fully dilated!!! only took 1 hour to get from 3-4 cm to 10 cm!
1:40- OB arrived so i could start pushing. two pushes and he was born at 1:44pm. very easy labor and birth, my easiest and quickest.
my lil guy...


----------



## babydeabreu

awww hes lovely hun :) 

congratulations..loving the pic with hes eyes slightly open just gorgeous :)

he was the same weight as my boy...must be a thing at 37+6 weeks :)

How you feeling? bet your glad to be home with him in your arms xx


----------



## RedRose19

OMG!!!!!!!!! melissa congrats hes so gorgeous!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :blue: what a good weight for an early baby, i was that weight exactly 2 weeks late lol, :hugs:

he looks just like your oh, well from what i can remember when u had a pick up ye up awhile back. so glad everything went well xx :hugs:


----------



## naderz

aw thank u katie, i jst saw ur signature :) xx

melissa he is beautiful, congratulations to u and hubby. whoo that was a great birth. u done great :thumbup: i bet ur other kids are just so excited
his middle name is daniel :) noahs is too.

hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

im going to bath noah tonight he loves baths although hated his first one in the hospital.he roared the place down.


----------



## Shey

Aww Melissa he is adorable. I could pinch his lil cheekies hehe


----------



## cla

OMG Melissa congrats he is beutiful Hun . I will never forget his birthday lol
What do your other kids think of him xxxxx


----------



## cla

Right then it's 3 done 4 of us to go, hopefully we get our sticky beans very soon


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling like crap today... need a pma slap tbh..

my local hospital are doing a prog on tv about the baby boom in 2011, its literally down the road.. its just so upsetting to watch and i dunno why but its made me so upset.. grrr im trying to stay positive but its hard.. i just wanna cry, im home sick, working all the time af is being a bitch and oh is going away tonight :cry: i feel so lovely!


----------



## cla

Hun I know how you feel, I've been thinking about giving up as sometimes it scares the shit out of me losing another baby. 
Where's your oh going xxx


----------



## RedRose19

well as u know ireland is going to the dogs lol, so there is a vote on today to find out who else is going to ruin the country :rofl: same old story so hes got to go to his parents to get his voting card, mines at my parents, i was hoping i would kill two birds with one stone, visit my parents and vote but of course i gotta work :( grrr 
so oh is going down to vote wont be back till 2mor as hes gotta wait for our friend to come back up as we dont have money for the bus

i know how u feel claire, i just want to have the family ive wanted for years, i dont wanna have any more mc's either. 
wish we lived closer lol could go for coffee mornings out hehe


----------



## cla

I hope your vote wins lol
I don't know about coffee we could have a couple of bottles of wine ;)
I know this sounds nasty but I wish that there was somthing wrong with my angel baby as then I know my waters wouldn't break again. I will be to scared to move, just thinking about it breaks my heart:( :(
As your af started now xxxx


----------



## cla

I've just seen I'm you ttc buddie whoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun, that dont sound horrible, because we both know you dont mean it in that way, you just worried it will happen again, try not worry though hun, it wont happen again hun.. when you get preg again it will be 100% sticky in fact i bet they will even be abit over due :rofl: and you will be asking them to hurry on out :hugs: 
i will be thinking of you 2mor hun :hugs:

oh yes wine sounds great:wine: sure melissa, sinead and hayley can join in now yer not preg any more ladies lol


well im only bleeding lightly.. so af is playing with me :cry: i just want it to hurry up so i can move on


----------



## cla

How come you know how to say the right things lol
At this time I would lovvvvvveeeeee to be over due and moaning to get it out.
Just think how many bottles of wine we would drink if we all got together, it's scary just thinking about it lol
I was just thinking we have nearly been talking for a year, how time flies . Bloody hell how much have we been through together xxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah you are of course my ttc buddy :hugs: 

i know yeah i bet you if we all met up we wouldnt stop talking all night haha would be amazing to meet up some time in the future with all our lo maybe :D might be a long trip for melissa tho 

aww i only know what to say because i know we both want the same things :hugs: except i dont wanna go over due :rofl: sorry what cd are you on now hun?


----------



## RedRose19

i edited my chart because its only been light bleeding for two days the rest was more spotting so it changed today as cd 2.. im in so much pain right now


----------



## cla

I'm cd 9 I haven't got a clue when I will ov so I'm using opks today.


----------



## RedRose19

thats cool :) we were a week apart cycle wise.. not bad tho ive no idea when id be due now i still dunno which day i should call cd 1 haha i was spotting since last sat night, then light bleeding yesterday and today.. :dohh:

i feel abit better now thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## cla

It does my head in when I keep spotting so I know how you feel.
Last cycle was f up last month I started bleeding really early then I started spotting, then bleeding and then spotting.


----------



## RedRose19

gosh why cant things be easy for us ladies? lol 

i just ended up having a fight in the freezer it was frozen shut the draws so got the knight to hack the ice off surprisingly im feeling less tense :lol:


----------



## cla

I hope you give it a good thump lol


----------



## Shey

Aww Red and Claire Im sorry ya'll are goin through a tough time. I really hope you lovely ladies get your :bfp: really soon.


----------



## cla

And you to shay xxx


----------



## Shey

Aww thank you


----------



## cla

How's your toyboy lol


----------



## Shey

lol my man is doing great. my friend Tiffani and I snook down to ft lauderdale to see him and his friend. Me and him hooked Tiffani up with his friend so all is great. I get to see him again next friday when I take my LO down to Miami. Im gonna stop in ft.lauderdale and pick him up and then me and him and my LO are gonna go down to Miami so that my LO can see his other family.


----------



## cla

I'm so jealous going to Miami you lucky so and so lol


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! we love him so much. he is a very calm baby. reminds me of my husband. he looks just like my other two boys. im trying to get back on here more but will probably be a minute til everything settles down. just enjoying my family at the moment :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry things are so hard for you claire and katie. you are in my thoughts for sure! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

He is so cutie can I have him please lol
So when's the next xxxxx


----------



## naderz

the next wat????? baby for melissa??? hehe


----------



## cla

Yes next baby lol
I bet you are already trying sinead ;)


----------



## naderz

lol well lets just say we got 'carried away' :dohh: lst night :blush: for the first time. thought i was going to be in agony but it was fine..ish. xx


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh maybe we will all be bump buddies afterall, ye can all try again :rofl:


----------



## cla

You dirty girl


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ladies! im a little scared of being pregnant again really quick. my last was only 5 months old when i got pregnant again. even with all that though we wont be using anything to prevent. we have decided to let God decide when and how many we have. i will be praying i get a break so my body can go without being pregnant for a minute, but i know if we do get pregnant right away there must be a special purpose behind it all so will still be happy. 

i hope you ladies get yours soon though definitely! hopefully it wont be too much longer:happydance:


----------



## cla

Melissa I'm loving your beliefs if it's meant to be let it happen.
Everything happens for a reason xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- how have you been hun?? i have been on bnb a couple of times but not for long so i feel so far behind...


----------



## cla

Im doing a lot better thankyou, it's a year tomorrow that my waters broke and I lost my pride and joy. But other wise I'm good I've been spending more time with rian


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry claire. i cant even imagine what you went through. im praying for you


----------



## RedRose19

claire, i just wanna let you know your in my thoughts today and sending u big hugs :hugs: this cycle is THE cycle for us im sure.

melissa me and oh have the same beliefs were using natural planning to prevent getting preg so if its meant to happen and it does anyway then we will be ok, but if it takes us this long with every baby to concieve then im sure we will be ok lol
af is really sore today and still here, i was spotting since last sat night and spotted for like 3-4 days so confused which day should be cd 1? i thought it was when u actually started bleeding lightly instead of spotting?


----------



## blessedmomma

hey katie!! how are you doing today besides af issues? im not looking forward to dealing with af again, lol! 

i always counted it as the first day of spotting, but im not sure how its supposed to be done. wish i could help more:shrug:

we arent even gonna be keeping track of cycles to prevent getting pregnant. we just figure if the good Lord wants us to not have anymore, we are so blessed with what we have. and if He does want to give us more, He must have a good reason for it, so we will take that child as a gift.


----------



## cla

How are my lovely ladies doing xx


----------



## RedRose19

im in soooooo much pain!!!!!!!! damn af


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry katie! im not looking forward to mine to start. have you taken anything for the pain?


----------



## RedRose19

no as i didnt wanna affect my meds u know, but its ok there gone now and ive got no work 2mor hurray :)

i think af is actually slowing down which is great as ive ran out of the other med stuff and need to start my 3rd part of my meds by tuesday the very latest

aww im sure it will be awhile before u get af :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for no work tomorrow!

claire bear i hope you are doing ok today:hugs:


----------



## cla

How is everybody doing xx


----------



## RedRose19

im ok thanks very positive today :D but still in alot of pain,

hows u clairebear  xxxx


----------



## cla

It must be in the air because I feel the same way


----------



## RedRose19

omg i feeel soooo happy to here u say that claire :D we def are next :hugs: af still heavy grr but hopefully she will stop soon i dont know whic day to call cd one since sunday 20th of feb i was spotting then i think about the 24/25 it turned to light bleeding then friday night the 25 it got very heavy and still is now.. so which do i call cd 1?


----------



## cla

When I spot I don't count it as day one I usually go by when I start to bleed


----------



## RedRose19

ok on ff i put light bleeding on thursday and it counted as cd 1 and i had a few days before that as spotting. its so hard keeping up with which days are what lol.

any plans for today ladies :D


----------



## cla

Confused.com lol


----------



## cla

It looks like everybody is busy with babies lol


----------



## naderz

hey everyone health visitor was out this morning and Noah is now 9lbs 6oz :baby: he getting huge and is 52cms. he has already outgrown some of his babygrows :cry: lol

hope u all keeping good. :hugs:

got my 6weeks check up 2mara and my af started yesterday so a bit embarassing going to get my hooha looked at :blush:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- sounds like noah is getting to be a big boy! glad he is doing so great hun. i hate it when the appt comes at the same time as af. :growlmad: i re-scheduled a week later once cuz of it. i have had my first af at 4 weeks after birth before. kinda hoping it isnt that early. thats like 3 weeks from now!

nathon is already pretty much sleeping through the night. he wakes up a couple times to eat but right back to sleep. he is such a calm baby, i feel so blessed to have him. he has such a great little personality. we went shopping yesterday for a couple hours and he slept the whole time. i got to use my sling with him and he just loves it. :cloud9: im not sure how big he is now, but he is barely over a week old and we have to get him size 1 diapers already! im glad we didnt stock up on newborn diapers!


----------



## naderz

well i went for my app and he turned me away cuz i had my period. i didnt want him examining me anyway with af but my health visitor told me i should still go anyway :grrr: when i told him this he told me not to listen to my health visitor :shrug:

so ive to go back in 2 weeks. im not looking forward to getting told that i might not be able to have another vaginal brith again.

noah is still in size 1 nappies (4lbs to 11lbs) and he still has room in them. also still in newborn clothes although he 9lbs6oz that size of clothes are too big. lol


----------



## cla

When I had rian I never had mine checked as I was on my second af as this was both our 12 week check up. 
Sinead it's just horrible the thought of being messed with isn't it and did I hear you right Did you say MAN


----------



## naderz

man.. yea my consultant is a man which makes it all the more embarrasing :blush: xx


----------



## cla

Omg I wouldn't go lol
How are my lovely ladies doing xxx
Katie and Hayley where are you hiding I think I might have to come and look for you


----------



## mummytobekim

What does cd mean? xx sorry im new to this so tyring to figure out what meens what lol xx


----------



## cla

It's cycle day xxxxx 
And hi xxxxx


----------



## naderz

well it was him that stitched me up in theatre so if he seen me in there with my legs up in stirups almost over my head and my lady garden ripped to shreads :blush: then a little check up will be nothing lol xx


----------



## mummytobekim

Ooo right thanku lol xx


----------



## naderz

my wee man on 1st march


----------



## naderz




----------



## cla

sinead im sorry its took me sooooo long to repost.
the picture of your both is so beautiful no-wonder you are soooooo in love with him


----------



## cla

wheres everybody gone.
hayley, katie and shay what are you doing, get your bums on here lol


----------



## RedRose19

im here :thumbup: im i think 1 dpo today


omg sinead they are so lovely pics.. he is so cute :)


----------



## Shey

Claire Im here. I took my LO last friday down to Miami to see his other family. I woke up that morning with laryngitis so I could barely talk. My voice was so hoarse, I had my BF with us so that he could talk for me.


----------



## cla

Katie I'm 1dpo as well, this is our month lol
Shay sorry you are bad but I bet you had a great time. What was the weather like xx


----------



## Shey

it was breezy and cool.


----------



## cla

Where are yOu now in your cycle xx


----------



## naderz

thank u, he is a little beauty. how u all doing girls? wer is hayley,she must be busy with little william.

FX for :bfp: by the end of march for yous :) xxxxxx


----------



## cla

I better I get a bfp because if not I'm getting closer to a due date on Keith or rians birthday, how expensive will that be lol


----------



## naderz

very. noah came shortly after christmas, 2 days before our anniversary, then valentines in feb and oh birthday start of march. needless to say the presents hav been very minimum this year.lol xxx


----------



## H a

hi guys, so sorry for not being on here for ages lifes pretty hectic and i haven't been near a computer for weeks.

how is everyone?
melissa how are we?
claire and katie how are you guys getting on?
shey i hope your okay too!

seems the weeks have flown by, can't believe williams 5 weeks old tomorrow! where's that gone?? he's growing up so fast already he's now smiling giggling and being a wake loads, can't complain at all as he sleeps so well at night only waking us once a night which is great just hope he keeps that up!

let me know how eveyone is bet i've a lot of catching up to do! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!

sinead- he is absolutely gorgeous!!:thumbup: good job momma

katie and claire- this has got to be it, cant wait to hear:hugs:

shey- how are you doing hun?:flower:

haley- happy he is sleeping so good!:happydance:

AFM- nathon is getting up 1-2 times a night to eat. he is 2 weeks old today!! everything is starting to really form a routine, which is nice. he is eating good and growing. dont know how much but we got some preemie clothes from my aunt that he could wear at first. they are getting snug on him already.

DH is going back to work on wednesday and im nervous to have all of them to take care of on my own:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

wow ladies your little boys are growing to quick!!! 

omg claire that has got to be a good sign that were both 1 dpo :D tbh ive not idea for sure which was ov day i got a positive fern test on friday sat and i think sunday and neg today so i counted today as 1 dpo as my fertile time is def gone :D either way were close in cycle..
i just hope this is the cycle.. as you know the trouble im having with oh again :dohh: i know where he is coming from that trying before the wedding could be expensive but that means we gotta wait so long to try again.. but anyway its either this cycle or after the wedding which i dont wanna do.. so i guess just have to see if this cycle has worked with the meds :D

melissa im sure you will get on great when oh goes back, your a very good momma :D


----------



## cla

I had my possitive Friday and Sunday as well I think it's the first time we have been on the same dpo which is fantastic


----------



## cla

Hayley I was wondering where you was . I'm glad you are ok and William is doing good xx


----------



## naderz

awh its great claire and katie are on the same cycle day. you can compare possible symtoms and test together. this is it. im telling ya :thumbup: :hugs: xxxxxx

only i dont know wat way oh is going to be job wise and money wise id love to start NTNP.


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies, Im ok voice is not completely back but its getting there. I think Im like 8DPO according to FF. I was cramping bad earlier but its gone away now and have weird feeling in my lower abdomen, and have really bad allergies other than that Im doing ok.


----------



## cla

Sinead I hope you are right xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

im taking it as a good sign :D


----------



## cla

I will to then ;)
But pm is going out the window :(


----------



## naderz

wats pm?? xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling terrible but happy if you know what i mean, i have an interview today for a new job. well another childminding job. 

i keep getting headaches and i woke up feeling so so sick :S and bursting for the loo which is not like me but i know its prob not symptoms as im only 3-4 dpo


----------



## cla

good luck with the new job how old is the child you will be looking after ??
ive been having cramps yesterday and today nothing.
i really should be used of disapointments lol


----------



## RedRose19

hey!! 100% pma hun this is our cycle :hugs: i cant believe how quickly i changed tho yesterday i felt fine, today like complete crap :wacko:

cramps are a good sign im sure,
i googled to see if any women knew they were preg as early as me and quite a few women get sick right after conception which is like anything from 1-4dpo 
i just have this real sicky feeling in my stomach have done since about 4am this morning :( headaces ugh!! i feel gross llol

the kids will be 5 and 6 :)


----------



## cla

thats what i have seen when i was looking .
how many days a week will you be looking after them xxxx


----------



## cla

Well Katie did you get it xxxxx


----------



## naderz

oh katie good luck with ur interview. hope its good news :) xxx

hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## cla

Sinead that picture is really nice xxxx


----------



## naderz

thank u :) i love taking photos of noah and us. i feel like i hav to take one everyday and in every outfit cuz we will never get that day back again lol :dohh: gerald calls me the 'paparatzi' :rofl: xx


----------



## cla

I don't blame you we was like that always taking pics. I looked at rians baby pics the otherday and I don't know where the time as gone.


----------



## naderz

he is alomost 10?? i bet u feel like it was just yesterday he was born. i wish time would slow down.lol

noah slept through the night not last night the night b4. he got his last bottle about00.45 woke at 04.29 got his dummy and fell straight back asleep and didnt wake until 07.45. i couldnt believe it.lol


----------



## cla

Yeah I can't believe it either, he starts high school next year. He isn't my baby anymore which is so depressing I wish I could freeze time.
Isn't he a good boy letting mommy sleep xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- how are you? i know what you mean about them growing up too quick. my 10 and 12 year olds seem like they are too grown up. my boys are little enough they still like to cuddle and kiss me. i have to ask my girls for a hug before bed just to get one! they are just too cool to cuddle with their momma:cry:

sinead- thats a gorgeous pic, so very cute!

i got one of my hubby with the baby in the sling while he was doing the dishes


----------



## cla

Look at daddy bear did I hear he was washing up, you have got him trained well lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol! i didnt have to train him at all! he was so ready to be a husband and daddy when i met him he has been really good at helping out since we met. i think his mom trained him to be honest. she had him doing his own laundry and cleaning since he was in high school. thanks mom!:haha:

how are you hun???


----------



## cla

We should have more mother in laws like yours then xx
Im good, I'm 5dpo and I'm not spotting so it's good so far. I've already started tested you know what it is like you have to pee on somthing lol . But the more you look at it you think you can see something, silly line eye lol


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: i am the same way. if it makes you feel any better when i got pg this last time i was seeing lines and my DH kept saying he couldnt see anything. you may not be as silly as you think!!!

i hope the spotting before af doesnt come back for me. i have prog cream if it does, but would really rather it didnt


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed the spotting as sorted it self out and doesn't happens again


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun.

what day do you usually start spotting on?


----------



## cla

It's usually 5dpo so should be today


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope it doesnt start today hun. it would be lovely if you and katie both were preggo this month


----------



## cla

I know it would be great if we both had some good luck .


----------



## blessedmomma

keep the faith sweetheart!!!! its bound to happen soon:hugs:

you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## cla

It's rians birthday the 30th so we have got to pull our finger out and get him something.
But what do you get a kid that as got everything lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what you mean. my girls are the same way, lol.

do you have a party planned for him?


----------



## cla

We are taking him to a theme park with a couple of his close friends. It's just hard what can you do for a 10 year old boy.


----------



## blessedmomma

that sounds like the perfect idea for a 10 yr old boy. :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

I had girl's night out with my mom. this is the first time we ever had one since I had my LO 3 yrs ago. We went to the movies and saw Red Riding Hood. It was awsome. Got some sexy guys in that movie. I wanna see it again!


----------



## RedRose19

hows my cd buddie :D i keep waking up feeling sick :wacko:


----------



## cla

And where have you been missy xxxxx


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on xxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Im doing aight how are you doing claire?


----------



## cla

I'm alright just wish this cycle would hurry up so I know where I stand.
I had a bleed last night which was only there when I wiped so who knows. I'm 8dpo today so af should be here by the 20th.
How about you xxx


----------



## Shey

Im ok just hating the pollen in the air. keep sneezing and ear hurts still.


----------



## cla

Is it worm where you are xxx


----------



## Shey

I live in Florida and you would think it would be warm here, but it's been cold again here lately.


----------



## cla

Keith loves it there he only said the otherday if he wins the lotto he wants to move there. We can't win £10 let alone a few million lol so it looks like we are stuck in great england :(


----------



## Shey

Trust me you dont wanna live in Florida. There are barely any jobs here unless you're in the medical field. The Pollen is really bad here and the healthcare system here sucks!!!! I was on medicaid and they just stopped it for no reason


----------



## cla

It's because we had a great holiday there he doesnt think it he had to work lol


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies how is everyone :D


----------



## cla

It's about time you was on , how are you xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

well i feel awful as in last night i was dizzy, felt sicky and i kinda still have abit of it today i feel nauseous about everything ive not eaten yet :wacko:

hows you, any symptoms :D


----------



## cla

I had a bleed the othernight then it stopped now I've got a bit of spotting so I'm not holding much hope. 
So when are you going to test xxx


----------



## RedRose19

it could be implatation bleeding claire dont loose hope yet! 

i think thursday, then if neg early sat morning because im going away with work on sat all day to dublin which i dont wanna do but oh well work is work.


----------



## cla

So you have brought some tests , how many have you got xxx


----------



## RedRose19

not yet, im gonna buy some 2mor when i get paid :D


----------



## cla

you better lol
did you hear about the job


----------



## cla

Happy st Patricks day for my Irish friends xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hope your all well.. just about to go to the parade lol.. its a good distraction.. its my angels birthday today.. jamie x 

happy paddys day ladies, sinead i hope you have a good time too


----------



## cla

Katie my thoughts are with you Hun xxxx 
Plus have you tested xxx


----------



## naderz

hi girls, happy st patricks day. went into town to watch the parade and my god it was freeeezing. my hands wer numb with the cold. parade was about 45mins late :grrr: but thats the irish for ya lol

awh katie thinking of ya.xx. hav u tested??? good luck :hugs:

claire not long for u to test :hugs: dont lose hope on that little bleeding u had. could be good news. FX. xxx

hope everyone well.xx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies hope ya'll had a good st patty's day yesterday. my laptop was stolen a few days ago so wont be on much til I get a new one.


----------



## naderz

oh shey sorry to hear that.

So any good news girlies????? any :bfp: ??????


----------



## RedRose19

af is here for me


----------



## annie00

hey all i hope yall dont mind but i would like to join yall ???

im having a iffy ? about my chart? do yall think yall could be any help ??? ill DL it so yall can take a look.. thank yalll sweethearts!!!

OOOO BTW i took my temp this morning 4 hrs later than normal i over slept.. i dont know if that would make a diff??... YEsterday My CM was VERY jelly like globs and LOADS of it everytime i wipe i had to wipe like 3 times to make it dry..SORRY TMI.:hugs::thumbup:

here yall go.. tell me what yall think dont forget about me over sleeping though!!
.


----------



## cla

Katie I'm out to :(


----------



## cla

Hi Annie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

Hi annie, im sori but im no good at the tempertaure thing. i never done it so dunno how to read it.

Katie and Claire im so so sorry. but here is to the next cycle. its gona happen dont lose hope. i know its been long but you will both get a wee baby soon. :hugs: if you concieve this cycle you will get a christmas baby.how special. that would be the best present ever for you both. love u both.xx


----------



## cla

Thanks for that it would be fantasic to have a Christmas baby what a blessing that would be xxx
It's gone so quiet on here lately I hope you arnt leaving me :(


----------



## Sarah17

Hi all I'm also looking for a TTC buddy!

I had a miscarriage in December 2010 and hoping for a christmas baby which will happen if I conceive this month!!! :)

I'm currently on a 29 day cycle and I'm on day 13 so I'm at my fertile days at the moment I apparently ovulate in THREE days time but will continue to :sex: just incase, so looking for someone who has the same sort of cycle or wants a december baby or is TTC after a loss! x


----------



## cla

Hi Sarah you are In the right place here lol


----------



## RedRose19

hi claire sorry im not leaving u.. times are bad though.. :(


----------



## cla

Katie what's wrong xxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

Im not going anywer either. :hugs:

Noah got christened on saturday (26th) is was a brill day and he was georgeous.

i had bad-ish news on thursday. i went for my checkup with the consultant and one of my stitches come out and isnt going away so i hav to go bk to theatre on 4th april (nxt mon) to get it out then then they cut me and restitch me back up again. im really scared i hav to be put to sleep and never have been before. its back to square one with me :(

hope everyone doing good :) xxxx


----------



## cla

Sinead where's the pics I want to see your beautiful boy xx
Sorry about the op you will be fine, I've had 3 and I've been fine xx I bet you are dreading the pain again.
Rians 10 tomorrow my son is in double digits lol
How's everybody else getting on I miss you all xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!

sorry about af katie and claire:cry: that sucks

and sorry you have to go back in to get more stitches sinead. i cant imagine going back in for anything like that right now. i have to go in for my 6 week checkup in a week or two.

how is everyone today???


----------



## cla

Mellissa how's your little man doing xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- he is just wonderful. on sunday he weighed 11 lbs 2 oz the little fatty.


10 is a big age, hope rian has a great day!!xx


----------



## cla

Thanks hun we have just gave him his presents because Keith is at work tomorrow. We a taking him to a theme park ( Drayton manor ) with 2 of his friends on Saturday so that should be good.
You are doing good if he is putting the weight on like that, I bet he is a cutie xx


----------



## blessedmomma

here he is all milk drunk today. his cheeks go on for days...


----------



## RedRose19

hiya how is everyone? 

omg melissa he is so cute i could eat his cheeks lol!

claire how are you hun, happy birthday to rian and i hope you have a great time in drayton (i went there my self twice actuallly it was so much fun!!!)
were in the west mids do u live then? i visit b'ham and telford all the time

sorry sinead about the stitches, i hope the christening went well xx


----------



## cla

Melissa I could just munch on those checks. Rians was the same


----------



## cla

Katie thankyou hun, I live about 9 miles from bham.
How are you getting on xxx


----------



## Shey

Aww Melissa he is adorable!


----------



## RedRose19

me and david went through a rough patch :( we were spearated for awhile but things are getting better now thank god, plus im on day 6 of the cambridge diet gosh its so hard lol but works very well how are you claire?
how is everyone


----------



## cla

Katie you are joking what went wrong xx


----------



## RedRose19

just was arguing i guess i couldnt forgive him for changing his mind plus other stuff which have gone on.. but we had a long talk the past few days and i think were ok again 
:hugs: thanks claire


----------



## cla

No wonder you wasnt on, I really hope you have both sorted it out now.
What's happening on the ttc and wedding front xxx


----------



## RedRose19

well we decided yesterday we do still want to get married so thats all ok ttc we havent even mentioned on as we have been fighting etc.. but tbh i just want to lose this weight first.. by mid may i should of lost all the weight i needed to and maybe we will ttc then :) plus i prob have a better chance at concieving once im not over weight.. ive got 2 st left i lost 8lbs this week i just hope it continues so i can have it off and keep it off


----------



## cla

You know we are here for you xxx
Good on ya for losing 8lb xxx


----------



## naderz

Gosh katie i hope u and david are ok again and are able to work it all out. :hugs:
we are here for u :)

claire,hayley,melissa and shey hope u are all keeping good.

il post a pic of noah on his christening day. (26th march)


----------



## naderz




----------



## cla

Omg he looks so cute, it doesn't take them long to grow dose it xxx
I wonder how Hayley is getting on xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone doing today???

katie- im sorry to hear all that. im glad things are working out now. yay for the 8 lbs!!! i have to start my diet this week, boo

i had a dream i found out i was pregnant before even having my first af :wacko:
i really wouldnt mind more, but would love a break first.


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see if your dream comes true xx


----------



## naderz

well girls had my surgery today went well, i was so scared but i got on ok. glad to be bac home with it all over now.

me too melissa :) i would love more. but i cant help but think if id another baby so soon would it be selfish of me and would it take away from Noah as he is so special being long awaited and our 1st.

claire,katie,hayley and shey how u all doing?

xxxx


----------



## cla

Sinned I'm glad everything went well, I bet you are a bit sore down there xx
I'm good I've got the hospital Wednesday to see what they are going to test me for because of the mc's as my other tests were ok xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think it would take away anything, if anything it would add more love to our home:winkwink: i do understand what you mean though

i just think my body needs a break. my last was only 5 months old when we got pregnant again. only having that 5 month break in between the last 2 pregnancies has made me feel like i have been pregnant forever. i would like to lose some of this weight and get in shape.

since we wont be using anything to prevent pregnancy and i dont BF we could likely end up pregnant soon. hopefully we have a break for a minute though.

how is everyone today??


----------



## naderz

well to be honest im not as sore as i though i would be :thumbup: but i keep getting light headed and headaches :wacko: i havent looked at my 'wounds' yet lol.

claire i hope u get on ok today and get info that will help u get 1 step closer to a :bfp: xxx


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun I hope I do to, I'm going to ask if I can have my progesterone levels checked so then that's one thing is ticked off the list.
I hope you stitch work is good down there lol
Oh by the way I love your new pic xx


----------



## naderz

the surgeon also my pregnancy consultant said to me ' i see you in a few weeks with another baby' lol funny funny

yea im glad your getting that checked cuz it sounds like that could be the problem esp with ur spotting each month that is wat causing the spotting i think i read that somewhere. :hugs: xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- im so glad it went well! :flower:

claire- hope they figure out whats gong on soon. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Hope you ladies are doing well

asfm I managed to get a job interview at disneyworld! Im so excited!


----------



## naderz

disneyworld?? ohh how exciting good luck shey :D xx


----------



## cla

i hope you are all ok:hugs:
well i got this this morning xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0273[2].jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 7


----------



## naderz

congratulations claire looks like you are pregnant :happydance: please please please please please stick little beanie

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Well I'm not holding much hope. You know what I'm like with the spotting well it as gone red today so I think I'm out already. 
Oh well Xxx


----------



## naderz

oh claire huni, u need to go to relax and put ur feet up. i know its not easy to relax or keep positive giving ur history but try ur hardest huni. :hugs: test again maybe in a day or two. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

dont give up yet remember implantation bleeding. i had it with Noah and look he is here sitting on my knee. positive thoughts xxx


----------



## cla

Thanks so much, do you know the feeling when you wished you never tested well I'm getting that.


----------



## naderz

i do pet i felt the same with my two and i said id never test again. positive thoughts :hugs: wat is the bleeding like??? x


----------



## cla

It was just when I wiped it seems to have gone really watery now. I just feel drained and so tired


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire I sorry bout the spotting. but your test looks positive to me.

naderz how you feeling?

asfm i have the flu as does my LO we both had fevers yesterday. mine was 102.4 and my LO was 101.2


----------



## naderz

I bet that little bean is burying itself in so deep that its giving u little bleed and making u so tired and drained already. good pregnancy signs. it will be holding on tight and will be sticky :hugs: positive thoughts hun.xxxxx let me know whats happening.


----------



## cla

Well im still spotting buts it's brown at the moment, I haven't got anymore tests all I have got is opks and it is possitive.


----------



## naderz

well thats good news that they are still positive. i hope everything works out. u deserve a sticky bean :flower: xxxxx let me know


----------



## cla

Well I found another test and it is still light but there is a line, im still concerned about the spotting :(


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::baby: im so excited!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!

you said they were testing your progesterone levels, have they checked yet??? if they are too low you will miscarry again. maybe you should see your dr now. with your history they should let you make an early appt to check everything out. it might be something going on they can fix if they get to you in time. of course everything could be just fine this time too.

what is the due date?


----------



## cla

I had them done on day 21 last Wednesday , I phoned my drs on monday and they hadn't had them through yet. I will have to phone them again tomorrow and if they haven't had them I will have to phone the hospital to ask them to send them to my drs.
I'm really not getting my hopes up because I bet the worst will happen again :(


----------



## RedRose19

heya claire big congrats!!!! please try not stress about it it def wont help, take it easy, im so happy for you xx


----------



## blessedmomma

absolutely katie- stressing wont help anything.

claire- i spotted a bunch with this last pregnancy in the beginning. i thought it was my usual spotting before af and even thought it was implantation after i found out i was pregnant. my OB did scans though and it was where he had implanted and the placenta was growing, there was an ongoing bleed that finally cleared up at around maybe 8-10 weeks. i think she called it a subchorionic hematoma. i know i spelled that wrong. was nothing serious though, and is pretty common. dont expect the worst, that baby needs you positive! hope you hear back about results soon. and hope you can get checked out soon. have you told your dr your pregnant yet, they may want you in quickly to check things out.

katie- how are you???


----------



## cla

THanks mellissa I really hope this one stays with me. I'm going to phone the dr tomorrow for the results, I'm not saying anything yet you know what I'm like


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> THanks mellissa I really hope this one stays with me. I'm going to phone the dr tomorrow for the results, I'm not saying anything yet you know what I'm like


im glad your calling for your results hun! i very very very much hope this baby is here and healthy this december!!! you may have a due date close to my DS jaxons birthday. 

you have to do things when your comfortable with them sweets, or you will never be happy. im praying for you:hugs:


----------



## cla

Well I phoned the hospital and they haven't got my results back yet plus they can't give them to me over the phone. So I've got to wait for a letter to come through the post:(
So I take it it is in gods hands if this baby sticks xx


----------



## RedRose19

claire please just take it easy feet up and think the spotting could of just been baby bean digging in deep for a long 9 month stay!!
brown spotting is better than red blood it means old blood and usually a sign of implantation :hugs:

im ok thanks melissa just stressing my hours at work have gone down so has oh's and were saving mad for the wedding plus we have to move in 4ish months so.. i will have to start looking for houses soon..
plus im sure im near the end of a 2ww me and oh got back together and we are much happier now but were not ttc just living life and if we get preg then it was meant to be so no meds.. but i think the meds have made mre regular again so im due af on sunday i think.. so if no af by then i might test.. ive been sick the past two days.. so... ive idea what to expect i dont even know when ov was so no idea if we bd around the right time we just spent time together which was nice


----------



## cla

katie im so glad you are back, i have missed you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much lol
im glad you and your oh are geetting on better now, ttc puts that much pressure on a relationship xx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- im glad your regular again and that things are working out with your OH. have you made many specific wedding plans? i hope your not too run down from working, you sound crazy busy!

claire- Gods hands is a good place to be! do you know the date yet or waiting to figure it out?


----------



## cla

well see im abit confussed as my last cycle was really messed up because i started spotting really early so i just choose the 17th as cd1 as the bleeding was the same as the 15th.
so i dont know what day to go by the 15th or the 17th ???????????
but if i go by ov date which was the 31st march iam 4 weeks today im confussed.com lol
if this pregnancy is ok, fingers crossed im due the 22nd december


----------



## cla

Well I've just been to the toilet and it's gone red now so it looks like another angel for me.


----------



## cla

Well I've just tested again and it's neg now just a faint shadow.
I'm just going to look forward to my holiday now and hope this asnt messed my cycles up.


----------



## naderz

claire my wee huni. im so fustrated for u. i dont know wat to say :hugs: i wish i could just come and hug you :hugs: its not fair. 

I think u should go to the doc and demand u get ur test results asap and demand every kind of testing there is that might get u answers as to why it keeps happening.

hav u told keith hun cuz u need lots of tlc right now?? xxx


----------



## cla

When I went to the hospital she didnt want to test anything else as the other tests where all ok. Will have to see what day 21 tests say.
I haven't told him to tell you the truth I don't want to speak to anyone :( stupid I know but I think it's the way I deal with things


----------



## naderz

Wel u hav us for support and words of encouragement and comfort if u dont want to talk to anyone else we are always here for u :flower:

i just hope u and katie get a sticky bean soon. you both deserve a baby so much. xxxxxx :hugs: claire did u hav any problems conceiving rian or ur 1st angel baby??

katie and melissa how u both doing? hows nathan? katie im so glad u and david are ok again and jst enjoying life :hugs: 

i think we should all gatecrash katies wedding :rofl:

hayley wer hav u gone?? little william must be keeping u busy. i bet he getting big.


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- you have to do whats right for you. we are all here for you!:hugs: it could be that it was lighter from testing later in he day when the hormone wasnt concentrated enough. 

sinead- nathon is good. he is a lil fatty. was weighed at 12 lbs 4 oz yesterday the chunk. he is gaining about a pound a week. how is noah?? i bet he is getting big!


----------



## naderz

Hi is melissa Noah was weighed yesterday and is 12lb 12oz. he is just catching up now. he is borderline average of a 12weeks old baby although he is a lot behind in his height. he only 56cm. but the health visitor is not concerned.

really i suppose with him being 3 weeks 1 day early he would only be 9 weeks as apposed to 12 weeks.

he got his second injections today and has slept allllllll day.


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- poor little guy. i would just let him sleep it off. he sounds healthy for being born so early. he must have been in a hurry to see mom and dad, lol! are you a stay at home mom or do you work?


----------



## cla

i tested again this morning and i still have a possitive opk and a faint line on the preg test. so i brought a first resonse test and i got this can you see this
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0285[1].jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## naderz

claire i can see a pink line in all 3 :) fingers crossed. i bet the bleeding was only implatation. wats it like today?? :hugs: 

melissa i work but currently on mat leave until aug,nov or feb depending on weather i take 6,9 or 12months but i really dont wana go bk at all :( xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i can def see lines on all!!!! dec 22 is a good day:winkwink: jaxon was due on dec 24 but came on dec 16. its the best christmas present ever. 

sinead- i dont blame you one bit. i love staying here with my babies. it seems like there are always daycares on the news getting shut down cuz a baby or kid got hurt or even died. makes me shudder at the thought.


----------



## cla

Thank you both if you, I still can't believe it xx
No bleeding today I've just had a tiny bit of brown but that might be because I had a number 2 sorry I know tmi lol


----------



## naderz

:rofl: thats put a lovely image into my head lol yayy for no bleed today. go get ur app with the doc and ask to get an early scan. they refarred me to the epc for the first 8 weeks i think and got scanned every week-10days. xxxx

me and oh are in a tough position at the mo. he is laid off and gets No benefits cuz i get £128 mat pay a week. so they expect us to live on £128 a week pay mortgage.bills and debts. im really scared as to wat will happen :(


----------



## cla

Can't you claim working tax credit and tax credit ???
When I know everything is ok I will phone the dr, they have told me they will monitor me form 6 weeks.
Sorry about the image lol


----------



## naderz

yea im waiting for the forms i hope its lots lol

im so happy for u claire :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Have tried doing it on the net, I think it's a lot quicker xx
And thankyou xxx


----------



## naderz

really????? i didnt know u could xx how do i?


----------



## naderz

i found it but the service is closed. looks like il hav to wait for them to come by post.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow sinead, thats not much at all. how are you surviving?

claire- im so very happy for you. i will continue to pray for you. and if you say its ok i would like to ask my friends on the ttc prayer thread on here to pray for you as well. there is power in prayer when a believer comes to God, and many believers can overcome many obstacles


----------



## cla

Hun you can pray as much as you won't because I think I need all the possitive thoughts I can get xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you i absolutely will! expect great things to happen. God listens to His children and miracles happen every day.:hugs:

so are you sick yet? it usually takes me to about 5-6 weeks before i get sick, but then its on like donkey kong and i am sick all day, lol. any other signs going on?


----------



## cla

The last two days I've been feeling really rough and you should see my the bags under my eyes I'm not a pretty sight lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol! its starting already! im sorry you feel like poop but thats a good sign. only 8 more months to go:haha:


----------



## cla

Omg I want to get the next couple of days over with I haven't even thought about 8 months lol


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: i know what you mean. im sure there will come a time when i decide pregnancy isnt so rough but its still fresh in my mind. so right now im really thankful to be done. just to not feel sick, miss out on sleep, pee all night and day, be exhausted, feel huge, not being able to breath or eat very well, etc is such a blessing. im so happy to not be pregnant right now, lol!

hope that isnt too depressing for ya since you're just starting out! i think after having two back to back, it took its toll on me-haha


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- prayers are already being said for you and baby. i hope this link will take you to it so you can see...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/362749-ttc-prayer-thread-68-members-16-bfps.html


----------



## cla

Thank you so so much it really means a lot to me, I really hope they work xxxxx


----------



## naderz

aww thats so sweet. i didnt know such a thread exsisted :)


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im sure they will keep pouring in. keep on hoping and remain in faith and everything will work out perfectly. prayer changes things. if you ask Him to do it and truly believe He will, it will be done for you. thats His promise

sinead- i only found it after i was already pregnant, but its a lovely thread. very powerful and supportive. the love of Christ is all through it.


----------



## naderz

hows everyone doing this fine day??? xx


----------



## cla

Sorry I haven't been on but it's yet another angel I've got:(
I'm feeling good though, I'm surprised how strong I can be somtimes


----------



## naderz

Oh claire, im so sorry :( be strong hun and positives vibes for future cycles we are here for u. love u xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx loads and loads of :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thankyou so much xxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im sooo sorry. i will be praying for you hun:cry:


----------



## cla

Thankyou xxxx When you pray for me tell him I want a extra sticky one xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i certainly will! have you told Him yourself?


----------



## blessedmomma

woke up thinking of you today claire. i hope you are ok hun!

how is everyone else today? its always so quiet in here lately


----------



## RedRose19

claire im so sorry! its so unfair, i hope your ok as you can be..

sorry i havent been on much we have been busy with wedding plans etc, im job searching again and were getting ready to move again in 3 months so house hunting lol!
hope everyone is well
we are just ntnp at the moment leaving it in gods hands really see what happens,
the meds i took before we stopped really worked though my cycles are 28 days apart exactly!
and im not bleeding as heavy anymore so i feel much better,
how is everyone? anyone start trying yet for another lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- lol! we are ntnp also but praying for a break if there are gonna be anymore. do you have a dress picked out yet? i would love to see it if you do. you sound like a very busy woman! im glad your cycles have gotten regular. i hope you find a new house soon:flower:


----------



## naderz

Happy Easter everyone :hugs:

katie im glad your cycles hav got regular. i hope the wedding plans are going good and the ntnp brings you a bfp soon.xxxxx

well me and oh are using protection but we do occasionally use none to see wats happens. whatever will be will be. although we are not in any financial state to hav another baby we would love another.

melissa,claire hayley and shey hope you are all good :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Look at all of this none protective sex lol


----------



## naderz

i know arnt we naughty :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## cla

You should know better lol


----------



## RedRose19

how are you ladies :hugs:


----------



## naderz

Im good katie how about u??? xxxxx


----------



## naderz

Hi girls (and boys :) ) how u all doing?? :hugs:

Hope everyone is enjoying this nice weather and all these bank holidays.

me and gerald hav decided to ttc no.2 at christmas :) so hopefully Noah will hav a brother or sister by his 2nd birthday. i would really love to be maried before but we cnt afford a wedding so maybe after baby no 2 we will finally get married.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: and love to everyone


----------



## cla

sinead thats fantastic you are trying again so soon xxx


----------



## naderz

i know well thats the plan so far anyway :) i dunno if im mad trying so soon but sure why not.lol. u looking forward to your holiday?? xxx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awww sinead thats so great :) maybe we will get to be preg at the same time if i ever do get preg that is lol.

how is everyone?
im still job searching grrr i really want a new job.. but good things come to those who wait.. apprently lol.
me and david are just enjoying time together.. and im happy to say my cycles are still regular.. ive never experienced such regular cycles.. its odd.. i actually can tell when im due etc.... im secretly hoping af dont show up this time.. hehe
id be due two weeks after my birthday if i was preg now... i wish
we are busy with wedding plans even with it still a year away, i have picked my wedding dresses and bridesmaids dresses.
flowers, church, reception, photographer, and church music are all sorted and booked :)
we are having trouble finding a band for the reception, everyone is so expensive or all irish music.. i like irish music but i def dont want the whole night of it.. 
im also in the middle of organising my dads 50th its a surprise and my brothers from the uk are also coming over im so excited!

well enough of me waffling on.. how are you ladies... :) :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead thats fantastic news!

we are in a good routine so would be very excited if we got pregnant anytime. with that said though would really like to lose this weight first:wacko:

katie- i hope this is it! you have gotten a lot done for your wedding, just cooking right along love! cant wait to see a pic of your dress and brides maids dresses:happydance:

claire- how are you hun?

wonder how haley and shey are doing???

my lil guy...


----------



## Shey

Melissa he is so precious and cute. Im doing fine just been busy with finals and all. Went down to Ft.Lauderdale on Saturday to see my BF. I took my LO with me and he keeps calling him daddy which I think is cute.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225284_10150167616806496_621316495_7208520_5808891_n.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww shey what an adorable picture!:flower:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Melissa. My LO loves my BF and vice versa.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats so wonderful! are you guys talking wedding yet?


----------



## Shey

Yea he tends to bring it up at times. He wants to buy me the most expensive engagement ring.


----------



## H a

hi guys! so sorry not been on here for so long life has been manic and not really had the internet access like i used too.

williams 14 weeks this week and doing great, he's such a happy little boy, so content and is no trouble what so ever - feel so lucky really as he slept through from 5 weeks my brother has just had a little girl called evie but she's totally the opposite eek!
took me a while to recover from the op but feel great now back to my normal self! 

how are you guys? what have i missed???? hope you are all well x


----------



## blessedmomma

soooo good to hear from you haley! glad to hear he and mommy are doing good:flower:

my dd felicia is turning 11 today:cloud9: they just grow up too fast! she is such a girly girl i have to get her some make-up, nail supplies and polish, and hair curlers.


----------



## Shey

Happy Birthday to your DD Melissa! hope she has a good one! 

Hayley glad you and your LO are doing well.


----------



## naderz

Happy birthday to ur dd melissa. they do grow up to fast. my sister who is almost 9 went through a phase of make up and nail polish wen she was about 5 :0 far too early.

hows everyone doing??

Noah got his last injections today thank god :) he cried a bit bt not much. he is a tough little guy :D

glad to hear from all u girlies again.xxxx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

nice to hear from you hayley :)

lovely pic melissa of you and bubba so cute, and happy birthday to your dd :)
hope she had a nice day

im dying of the flu right now.. yuck :( im not working today as im feeling like crap lol
i got an interview on monday for a care assistant job im so happy!! only prob is its kind of in the middle of no where and i dont drive :( the bus goes close enough but i will have to walk the rest which is like 40 mins or get a taxi


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the interview i hope u get it! sorry your so sick, yuck!!!!:nope:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks melissa, i got asked for a second interview yesterday aswell so excited!! this could be it for me a proper job earning proper money for once :) i cant wait


----------



## naderz

melissa loved the pic of you and LO :)

katie glad to see u getting interviews, 40mins is alot to walk and getting a taxi cud be lots more expence. hopefully the 2nd interview goes well for u.xxx hope u feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## courtw

has anyone on here used injectables to conceive? if so please fill me in on the cost and side effects and the sucess rates.


----------



## cla

How are my lOvely ladies doing xx


----------



## Shey

Claire how are you girlie! Im ok. been feeling nauseous for days now.


----------



## cla

Everything is crossed for you shay xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, how u all doing??

shey are u ttc?????? 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Claire and fx'd for you too sweetie!

Yes Naderz I am ttc! how are you and your LO doing?


----------



## naderz

awh :) F'X for u then.

claire and katie wer r u both nw in ur cycle??

me and noah are doing great thank u. my stitches still arnt healing properly and the gp wnt listen to me so im going again nxt week to demand they refer me bk to my consultant.

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Shey

Aww Naderz hope all goes well at the gp! glad you and your LO are doing great. he is so adorable! My LO will be 3yrs old in July.


----------



## cla

Sinead I'm on cd6 so I'm going to start my opks tomorrow to see what's going on.
I can't believe your stitches haven't healed yet bloody hell I bet you are sore


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope this is the sticky month for you claire and shey!

sinead that is really crazy you are not healed up yet. i would throw a fit for sure:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Melissa! hope you and your LO are doing well


----------



## cla

Melissa how are you doing Hun xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i am wonderful. kids are done with school for the summer. makes me happy they are done, but by the end of summer i will be ready for school to start again, lol!

had family here lst weekend, was a lot of fun but its nice to have my home quiet and back to normal again.

jax has an infection in his throat and nathon has an ear infection. both on antibiotics. they are both already feeling better.

had 3 af in april and 2 in may. seems like every other week:wacko: i have to start my b-50 complex vitamins again to get my hormones straightened out. if that doesnt help i will do progesterone again for a while to fix it.

how is everyone else today????


----------



## naderz

the other gp i went to sent me away with thrush cream grrr. why cnt they listen. im gona demand they do something or refer me at my app nxt thur.

hopeing for a super duper sticky bean claire and shey. :hugs:
melissa hope ur LO's get better soon. 

katie how u doin hun?


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead how did your appt go? hope things are better:hugs:

how is everyone???? quiet in here...

my boys are finally off the antibiotics, yay. we are getting into a summer routine now. get to sleep in til 8 everyday, hooray!!!:happydance:


----------



## naderz

its is very quiet in her lately.

my app went good, she referred me back to my OB so im just waiting for my app to come through the post. she said more than likely il hav to go bac to theatre again but at leased it will be sorted and i hopefully will feel normal again down there.

well...... me and OH wer :sex: last night and our protection failed (condom) and its my fertile time so who knows :) Noah might hav a bro or sis sooner then he thought :haha:

hope everyone doing good and its great to be in a summer routine melissa :thumbup:


----------



## cla

I'm sorry I haven't been on , really I felt I didn't need this site until tonight. 
I've just found out my cousins gf is pg Iam gutted, the thing is they both can't look after there selfs my auntie as to do everything for them. 
How the fuck are they going to look after a baby when they can't look after thereselfs


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry claire. thats hard to take in:cry: i am still hoping for you hun:hugs:

sinead im glad they are gonna fix you up. sorry you have to go to the theatre again. cant wait to find out if you are preggo again. we might be too. i dont really think i am but could be. a few days ago after dtd i was crampy and used an ov test. it was late for me to ov, but it came back positive. i usually get a pos on cd12, it was cd15. i was asked to be a surrogate by a couple who asked me when i was pg with nathon. not sure what im gonna do with that yet


----------



## cla

thanks mellissa its still hard becausei know they dont deserve this baby, they cant do anything for there selfs all the do is sleep so how are they going to look after a baby. plus he is a spoilt brat and his mom does everything for him because he hasnt got the brains to do it himself


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> thanks mellissa its still hard becausei know they dont deserve this baby, they cant do anything for there selfs all the do is sleep so how are they going to look after a baby. plus he is a spoilt brat and his mom does everything for him because he hasnt got the brains to do it himself


:hug: claire


----------



## cla

as anybody heard off katie or hayley xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

havent! i hope they are ok, would be good to hear!


----------



## Ginag88

Hey! I'm new here. I've been trying for 5months now. I hate talking to my DH about my possibly false preg symptoms. But i cant help but to want to explode with every anxiety, emotion and doubts. I keep all of it to myself because I see the hurt in DH eyes when my period comes. I definitely need a TTC buddy so i can stop stressing my DH out. He just doesnt understand why I feel the need to constantly going out and buy PGT. He is trying to limit me to one a month... SMH... what have I become? lol


----------



## cla

Hi gina you are in the right place here, we support eachother 100% xx


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies sorry ive not been on.. just been so busy working and house hunting and i want a new job so am job hunting as well.. really wish you ladies had fb so we could keep in contact xx
wedding is a year away this month eeek i can believe thats it now 12 months until were married.. i know tis still far off but it wont be long coming we set the date like got engaged 2 years ago and set the date a year ago.. 
my cycles are still super regular which is amazing but were only ntnp at the mo as we should just save for the wedding... omg you ladies could be preggo again thats great
claire hows u sorry about your cousin i hope the reality of a baby whips them into shape for there baby's sake


----------



## cla

Katie I have missed you soooooooooooooo much, I'm not on fb :(
I hope it does whip him into shape but I can't see it happening he as got the brain of a 5 year old lol
I've put some pics on my thread of rian when he was a baby if you want to have a look


----------



## blessedmomma

wow katie- house hunting, job searching, planning a wedding.... you are busy lady!!!!:shock:

claire- would love to see rians baby pics :cloud9:, can you post a link to your thread???


----------



## cla

I will try and get the link on tomorrow xxx


----------



## RedRose19

here you go claire https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/442588-claires-journal-274.html

i missed you too :( you should make a fb  so we can keep in contact.. im actually in the 2ww i think now but ive not got my hopes up and i didnt even both trying to bd at certain times i actually forgot where i was in my cycle till yesterday so who knows my af should be here by next friday so we shall see.. if no show david might have a nice fathers day present :)


----------



## cla

Katie you are a star thankyou for doing that for me xx
I was going to go on fb but I hate my friends from school so I wouldn't add anyone, plus I don't like people to know what I'm doing. I only like you girls knowing ;)
That would be a fantastic fathers day gift getting a big fat possitive xxxx


----------



## naderz

i always forget to log out of this :dohh:

well ive to go for another operation on monday girls :( another stitch not healing that needs removed.

claire i hope ur feeling better after ur cousin. :hugs:

i love who we are all such good friends and here for eachother and we havent even met lol

love u all. i hope all the plans are going well katie, il send u my name for fb in private msg.xx


----------



## naderz

rian is beautiful claire xxxxxx


----------



## cla

Thanks sinead it means alot what you said about being friends and rian.
You lot mean the world to me, all my friends are noisey cows and I don't like them to know anything about me as it would be in the local paper lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i love you ladies so much! you are all in my prayers!

claire- he is so gorgeous! what a sweetheart, i want to pinch his little cheeks:cloud9:


----------



## naderz

melissa wen is ur af due?? mine is nxt sat. so we will see if she appears.

i dropped my phone into a bowl of cereal and now its broke :( lol

ur welcome claire :flower: i dont tell my friends half of wat i tell u girls. 

katie dnt mension any of this baby stuff on fb.please.xx


----------



## cla

Its all our little secret xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i once dropped a phone in a rain puddle and miraculously it still worked. a month later i had it on vibrate by the sink while doing dishes. it rang and vibrated right into the sink which was full of water, didnt work after that, lol
im due for af next thursday. are you testing before saturday or just waiting to see if you start first?


----------



## cla

Look at you pair on about testing lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i took one today. it was negative but i am only 6-7 dpo so was really silly. i used to ov around cd12-13. ov around cd 15-16 this cycle. first time since having nathon that i ovulated. would be crazy to already be preggo, but i told the Lord i would praise Him either way. i gave my body to Him, for His purpose and glory.


----------



## cla

I've been testing as well, what are we like lol
I'm about 8dpo so we are really close. I love yOur possitive attitude and everything is in gods hands. Do you really think everything happens for a reason xx


----------



## blessedmomma

if you dont mind me asking where are you in your cycle hun?

are you still keeping track and trying?


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> I've been testing as well, what are we like lol
> I'm about 8dpo so we are really close. I love yOur possitive attitude and everything is in gods hands. Do you really think everything happens for a reason xx

you must have been typing while i was lol! yes i do believe that! i believe what the bible says, i believe its Gods word to us. i know that not everyone feels the same, so not trying to push it on anyone. but i will still declare what He has taught me to say. there is a purpose to everything created, every person, every life. jeremiah 29:11 says He knows the plans He has for us and those plans are to give us hope and a future, not to harm us but to prosper us. but we have to put Him first in our lives. He says he will add every good blessing to us if we make Him first in our lives. if we will seek His help in our lives He will help us. we can believe in that promise


----------



## cla

Losing our 17 week angel was a way to bring me and Keith closer as we where having a really bad patch and we thought about splitting up. It made be realise that I need and want him more then anything , I'm crying as I write this I'm so stupid.
I just hope all my angels are being looked after, I wish I had more faith in somthing :(


----------



## naderz

dont feel stupid claire :hugs: i hate to asume this but would u and keith be together if ur angel had lived? 

melissa i love ur faith.

i also done a test today :blush: im definitly a poas addict lol but it was neg. sometimes i thought i could see a line but i think it was my eyes decieving me lol

il do another in the morning :haha:

it would be so funni if we all wer prego this month :rofl: that would be SO great :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- dont feel stupid hun! you feel how you feel. i remember being so very upset and confused when i had my 2 mc, and they were only at 8 and 7 weeks. i never want to be there again. your babies are being taken care of and they are waiting on you. if you believe in Jesus and what He did, you will go to heaven. it doesnt matter how good or bad we have been. its just simply believing in Him who died for us. my heart hurts so much for you. i wish i could give you a hug for real:hugs: even faith comes from God. ask Him for some and He will give it. thats a good prayer. i will ask right now. Lord, please give claire the faith she needs to bring you closer to her and her family, amen.

sinead- i tell myself i will wait and see if im late, but like you said i will also do another in the morning. knowing very well its still too early to show up even if i was:blush: maybe i can at least wait the weekend out???
im supposed to start thurs and my DH is home on mondays so if i wait til tuesday when he goes back to work it should be more accurate.... who am i kidding. i will be testing tomorrow:dohh:sunday:dohh:monday:dohh:tuesday:dohh:.....

it would be awesome if we all were. we would be due around the same time:happydance:


----------



## cla

Yeah sinead we would still be together, I wouldn't know what to do with out him.
So as anybody done a test today xxx


----------



## cla

Melissa thankyou for that I hope he was listening to you xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i know He was! still all in His hands and His will.

i have tested today and it was negative. i go between wanting to be and not wanting to be. :wacko: sometimes i sit and think it would be lovely and other times i hope im not. yesterday i was all happy about it and looking up info on internet about pregnancy and stuff. by the time i went to bed i couldnt sleep and was feeling sick. reminded me of morning sickness and all the aches and pains that come along. peeing all night and not being able to sleep, lol. i just have to be thankful either way. im glad its not my decision:flower:


----------



## cla

I tested and I think I got a second line I can't put a pic on as Keith will know what I'm doing, I'm only 9dpo whats going on xx


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance::happydance:maybe you ovulated earlier than you thought? i got a pos at 9dpo with nathon. it showed up after the 3 min time though, but i was still pregnant. sounds like a bfp to me, yay!!!!!:happydance::happydance: if he leaves today at all can we see a pic?? would love to see... if not i can wait, hehe. congrats hun. do u know a due date??? some time in feb???

i have a question. i usually ov around day 12 or 13. happened to take a test this month on day 15 that was pos. took one on day 16 and was pos. its normal for me to have 2 days of pos. day 17 was neg and expected that. put it in on fertility friend and it says i ov on day 16. that would make me 7dpo. does this also mean i shouldnt expect af til 14 days after i ov, or next sat? i havent had a normal cycle since having nathon and never ov this late so confused when i should expect it. when i used to ov on 12-13 i would also start early, like day 26. i hope this is not too confusing, lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

i give God praise and glory for your baby and rian claire! join in and thank Him, He will take care if you ask!!!! dont give the glory He deserves for creating life to anyone else. He is worthy of all our praise. He says dont look to psychics and spiritualists for what only He can give you! my heart has so much joy for you, lets keep thanking Him!


----------



## blessedmomma

claire-prayed for you with my hubby and my 1 yr old jax said amen, lol. he was praying for you too!:flower:


----------



## cla

No he ain't going nowhere till Monday lol
Say thankyou to Jax fingers crossed he is listening xxx


----------



## cla

I always count 14 days from the day after the possitive opk so your af should be next sat, that's if it comes ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! i wont freak out when its not here by thurs now, lol. i want to relax and wait til tues to test at least, but i know i wont. i already tested again and if fertility friend is right i am only 7dpo. even when i am pregnant i never show up on a test before 9 or 10 dpo. cant wait to see some pics monday. this is your sticky hun!


----------



## cla

To me hun I think you want to be pregnant lol
I hope it's a sticky one, I've got to get one one day


----------



## blessedmomma

haha- sometimes i do. i wouldnt mind more kids, but since nathon is only 3 1/2mos old, its still fresh in my mind. all the being tired and out of breath. not being able to sleep and feeling sick. crampy and constipated. i wish i could just skip the pregnant part and just have the baby in the end, lol


----------



## cla

Oh that would be lovely, If I am pg it's going to be a very stressful time I don't know if Ive got the strength


----------



## blessedmomma

oh hun, you will find the strength! you are a wonderful person, a great wife, and a superb mom. this is how the Lord sees you and i do too! dont be worried and stressed out, give all your concerns to Him and He will carry them all. every time you start to stress, pray instead. you will feel His peace. 

we will always find strength cuz the love between a mother and child runs deep and eternal. i always tell myself when im pregnant that it wont last forever, and in the end you get the biggest blessing ever. its completely worth all the hard times when your holding that baby, and you will be soon! you will look back at all this while your cuddling your baby and think, i would do it all ten times over for this baby.:hugs:


----------



## electrokitty

Hello!
Young'un trying to concieve here, just looking for some new friends and such!
As most people i know aren't interested at all in the whole ttc thing.

Just wondering what advice people could offer and looking for someone to share this with other than the OH! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## cla

electrokitty said:


> Hello!
> Young'un trying to concieve here, just looking for some new friends and such!
> As most people i know aren't interested at all in the whole ttc thing.
> 
> Just wondering what advice people could offer and looking for someone to share this with other than the OH! :thumbup::happydance:

Hi you are more then welcome to join us Hun , how long have you been ttc for xx


----------



## cla

here are my pics what do you think:hugs::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0367[1].jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0368[1].jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cla

the first one is from today and the other is yesterdays. the first one is a bit smugged because i had it in my pocket lol


----------



## electrokitty

cla said:


> electrokitty said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Young'un trying to concieve here, just looking for some new friends and such!
> As most people i know aren't interested at all in the whole ttc thing.
> 
> Just wondering what advice people could offer and looking for someone to share this with other than the OH! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Hi you are more then welcome to join us Hun , how long have you been ttc for xxClick to expand...

Hey! Only a month, so very new to this! :3


----------



## cla

its going to be a long road then unless you are really lucky and get pregnant staright away, fingers crossed xx
are you using opks xxx


----------



## electrokitty

Yeah. And we've been dtd every other day.
Hopefully age is on my side and good health, but the way my luck is it'll take.forever.
:(


----------



## cla

Tell me about it I don't ever have any luck lol


----------



## electrokitty

Horrible isn't it.
I had an ovary out last year which buggered me up and Ive been stressing about moving house which has made me sick.

I'm hoping the rest of this year goes to plan. :)


----------



## electrokitty

Horrible isn't it.
I had an ovary out last year which buggered me up and Ive been stressing about moving house which has made me sick.

I'm hoping the rest of this year goes to plan. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

!!!!!!!!yay claire bear!!!!!!!! i thought i wasnt gonna see it til monday. can def see the lines!!!!! im so excited for you, i just know this is the one:thumbup:

how are you feeling?? any symptoms already? when are you planning on telling DH? what other questions can i bombard you with, lol???:happydance:

welcome electrokitty! hope its not too long. sorry to hear about the ovary, that must have been hard:hugs:


----------



## electrokitty

blessedmomma said:


> !!!!!!!!yay claire bear!!!!!!!! i thought i wasnt gonna see it til monday. can def see the lines!!!!! im so excited for you, i just know this is the one:thumbup:
> 
> how are you feeling?? any symptoms already? when are you planning on telling DH? what other questions can i bombard you with, lol???:happydance:
> 
> welcome electrokitty! hope its not too long. sorry to hear about the ovary, that must have been hard:hugs:

yeah, was in the middle of exams and things were all over the place anyways!
But i'm quite alright now, just stressing about moving house get the keys in the morning! D:

How're things with you? :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for getting your new house hun! it will all be worth it when your all moved in and things settle down. sorry your sick, stress will do that:wacko:

i am good. i actually didnt test this morning. might later today just to pee on something, lol! sometimes i think i am and other times i think af is coming any day.

electrokitty i am not trying to get pregnant but not preventing it either. we will be happy either way since we already have 5, but still believe they are the best gift we could recieve so always have room for more. this month we happened to dtd and i got crampy so i took an ovulation test right after and it was positive. so we coluld very well be this month.


----------



## cla

I just want to get a super dark line and make 5 weeks as I havent done :(


----------



## electrokitty

blessedmomma said:


> yay for getting your new house hun! it will all be worth it when your all moved in and things settle down. sorry your sick, stress will do that:wacko:
> 
> i am good. i actually didnt test this morning. might later today just to pee on something, lol! sometimes i think i am and other times i think af is coming any day.
> 
> electrokitty i am not trying to get pregnant but not preventing it either. we will be happy either way since we already have 5, but still believe they are the best gift we could recieve so always have room for more. this month we happened to dtd and i got crampy so i took an ovulation test right after and it was positive. so we coluld very well be this month.

Aww thanks! :D
5 kids! that's amazing! I'm only in my twenties so it's all quite exciting!
I've been terribly crampy today, but still got a week to wait. ):

I've decided hot bath, film and bed, then up early tomorrow.. :coffee:

Gotta work out how to move three cats across the city. D:


----------



## blessedmomma

crampy a week before af is due is a good sign. could be implantation hun!


----------



## electrokitty

blessedmomma said:


> crampy a week before af is due is a good sign. could be implantation hun!

that'd be amazing but as my af has been minimal since having my implant out, i doubt it.
but i shall let you know.:thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> I just want to get a super dark line and make 5 weeks as I havent done :(

:hugs:

i hope soooo very much this is it! i cant wait to see your dark test, and i will be thanking God when 5 weeks comes and goes...


----------



## cla

electrokitty how are you todayxx 
by the way im claire xxxxx


----------



## cla

well this my test this morning, i just wish it was darker but its got to sink in its still early:hugs::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0369[1].jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## electrokitty

I'm alright, just doing all the moving boxes and stuff.
Really looking forward to settling in, but feeling knackered and a bit sick.
I'm blaming that on the stress though! D:
How about all of you?


----------



## cla

im good i think i got my bfp this morning just hope it sticks this time, so here goes 6th time lucky .
when did you move hun xxx


----------



## cla

well this is the test when it is dry, does it look darker :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0373[2].jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## electrokitty

cla said:


> im good i think i got my bfp this morning just hope it sticks this time, so here goes 6th time lucky .
> when did you move hun xxx

Ooooh, lovely!
Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

I'm moving today!

I hope I get mine sooooon.


----------



## cla

god i bet you are so stressed today then, have you got lots of people helping xxx


----------



## electrokitty

it's just me and the OH.
bit tricky with three cats running about! :D


----------



## cla

i hope you have got a bottle of wine for tonight then because you will be needing it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

yay claire- its darker!!!!! what are you upset about that you were talking about on your journal? what did they say about your mc hun?


----------



## cla

I had blood tests when I had my last check up, well I got pg that cycle so I phoned them in April to see if they had my results but they couldn't give me them over the phone.
Sadly I lost so I went to my dr to see if they had my results and he said they had discharged me because they couldn't find nothing wrong.
I told him I mc and he told me to phone them back to re-arrange to see her, well that was about 4 weeks ago.
They phoned me today to say I ov which I know as I was pg, so I told her when I ov, when I got a possitive test and when I lost. She said oh that's really early we don't usually do any testing for that, but she will tell the dr .
How many more mc have I got to have before they do somthing .
Sorry ic it's messed up Im on my phone xx


----------



## cla

Mellissa I think you are my angel thank you so much for your help.
I will most prob be pestering you how and where to use it lol


----------



## cla

Mellissa I think you are my angel thank you so much for your help.
I will most prob be pestering you how and where to use it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hun- i will help out as much as i can with as much knowledge as the Lord has given me. but here is what you have to do in return. you cant thank me. you have to thank the Lord. cuz i prayed my way through finding out about my progesterone problems and He revealed to me what to do. and if He uses me to use that knowledge to help you then He gets all the thank you's, and all the glory for doing such marvelous things. if you come to Him and tell Him thank you, He will pour out blessings upon you and your family. but i cant take credit for what He has done.


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- https://www.progesterone.co.uk/fertility.htm

reasons for very early mc


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i read on the cream you ordered and it looks like you use it the way i use mine. twice a day rub it on buttocks, thighs, hips, breasts, upper arms and lower abdomen. you have to massage the cream into a different area each time. this is so the receptors dont get overstimulated. you use 1/8 teaspoon each time, which is a small amount. i only had 1/4 teaspoon measurers so i used that and halfed it. if you use it at 8am then use it at 8pm, 7am then 7pm, or so on. put 12 hours between each use. if you need anything i am here hun!


----------



## cla

To tell you the truth I asked him last night and this afternoon as I think I need all the help I can't get xxxxx


----------



## cla

Have I said it today already but you are a star xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:yay!!!! He heard you, i promise!!!!:happydance:

i have so much faith that this little one will be ok:flower:


----------



## cla

Once I get this cream on me, fingers crossed this baby stays xx
Really there is nothing else I can do xx


----------



## blessedmomma

amen to that! just leave it in His hands. He has heard your prayer and you are getting your cream. i am so hopeful and grateful. so you are due in feb sometime?


----------



## cla

If this baby sticks I will be due 23rd two days after keiths birthday and your nathons as well.
I need feb to be a happy month as I lost our angel on the 28th so I hate that part of the month :(


----------



## cla

Is there anychanse you could put a pic on of how much cream you use in the spoon so I can get a rough idea xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yes i will do it now. i think they describe it as a pea sized amount. if you do some cooking you can use the 1/8 tsp spoon, or half a 1/4 tsp spoon.


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> If this baby sticks I will be due 23rd two days after keiths birthday and your nathons as well.
> I need feb to be a happy month as I lost our angel on the 28th so I hate that part of the month :(

might come on daddys bday! what a lovely present:cloud9:

this would more than make up for that feeling at that time of year:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

this is how much i use. its on a baby spoon. i use this much at around 8am and 8pm


----------



## cla

Thankyou again for all of your help, it means a lot to me xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

couldnt help myself.... all my blessings:cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

anytime and anything you need that i can help with hun!

i either got a pos or an evap this morning! just looked at it and saw a very very faint line...


----------



## cla

Loving the pics Hun xx
Are you pg then ???


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i dont know. waiting on my hubby to get here with a frer. my fmu is waiting in a cup in the bathroom.:wacko: he will be here in about 2 hrs, uuuggghhhhh!


----------



## blessedmomma

my test from yesterday. i forgot to look til much later though so i dont know when the line popped up. could be an evap. you might not be able to see it, its very very faint and my camera on my phone sucks.


----------



## cla

Omg I'm sure I can see a line xxxx 
Did you get another test xx


----------



## blessedmomma

my hubby just brought home a frer and its negative. must have been an evap. must not be what the Lord wants for me at this time!:flower:


----------



## cla

When's your af due xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i want to say saturday if its 14 days after i ov. 28 days would be this thursday. im not really sure, but i truly think that was an evap and im not pregnant. but im happy. i know that if the Lord wants me to have more i will. and having 5 already, i really have no room to complain, lol! :haha: the only reason i was even testing early is cuz i knew for sure we had dtd on the day i ov or the day before. otherwise i wouldnt have thought about it unless i was already late. honestly i would have been happy, but it would be nice if the Lord gives me a couple months at least for nathon to get bigger. he is only coming up on 4 months, if we were preggers right now i would be due in feb! they would be exactly a year apart.


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- did you get your cream yet or will it def be tomorrow?


----------



## electrokitty

Sorry i've not been around!
Finally all moved in.
Feeling very sick today and a bit faint. 

Either a good sign or a bad one. D:
4 days till testing!


----------



## naderz

hey girlshopeveryone is doing good.

well i had my operation yesterday and im not doing so good. im very sore and keep getting lightheaded and waves of sickness and drowsyness.
they took the popped stitch out,give me a little cut and felt underneath to see if i had anymore stitches under the skin that hadnt dissolved but they couldnt feel anymore and then stitched that back up :( 

well i tested this morning and i think i got either a faint pos or an evap. gona test tomorrow again.

i told me consultant/surgon that there was possible chance of preg and he said that it was ok the surgery wnt harm if i am preg.

is any1 else testing or hav already tested??? xxxxx


----------



## naderz

there are too many pages to go back and read. lol ive a lot of catching up to do.

claire and katie fingers crossed for you this cycle :hugs: xxxxxx

melissa is baby no.6 on the way?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love u all.

hello electrokitty xx good luck testing


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i think i got an evap on a dollar store test yesterday. took one this morning and think i got an evap on it as well. took a frer though and it was negative, threw it away after the ten min mark so i dont keep checking it waiting to see if it goes evap, lol! sorry about being sore after surgery, ouch! hope you got your bfp!!!!! yay, im so excited to hear, got any pics??

electrokitty- good to hear you are moved in, its nice to get everything moved over.


----------



## cla

omg this is getting excititing xxxxxx
sinead hurry up and get your bum on i want to know lol
mellissa no it didnt come yesterday so fingers crossed it comes today xxx
electro how are you feeling this morning xxx
katie i hope you are ok xx
and hayley where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## naderz

oh my lord claire u are pregnant ????????????????????????? YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE just saw ur ticker :happydance: :happydance: :) :) :) :) good luck hunni hope this 1 is a super duper sticky beanie :) 

well i tested twice this morning one with a hcg strip and a clearblue that i had left over from last year. the clearblue was neg and i fink there was an extreme faint on the strip. either that or a evap bt ive never saw an evap b4 so dnt know wat its like. xxx sori 

melissa u got a neg, r u dissapointed?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

i ment sorry melissa :dohh: didnt mean to put such a big space between it. xx


----------



## cla

cant you put a pic on.
thanks for the congrats hun, im not holding much hope as my ics arent getting darker so i will have to see what happens.


----------



## naderz

my fone is away geting fixed and i cnt do it on my old fone. i cnt wait to test tomorrow again as the hcg increases every 48hours so if today test isnt that great mayb tomorrows will be (if i am preg) 

claire r u using ur cream? dont u be douting that bean hunni. think positive :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

no it hasnt bloody come, you pay for extra on p&p and it still doesnt come


----------



## naderz

i hope it comes soon hun. hav u tld keith yet?? xxxx


----------



## neenaw1

hi i would really love to have a ttc buddy! i am currently ttc my second baby i have a 21/2 year old daughter xx


----------



## cla

no i havent said anything yet but i will deffo tell him the outcome either way


----------



## cla

neenaw1 said:


> hi i would really love to have a ttc buddy! i am currently ttc my second baby i have a 21/2 year old daughter xx

hi hun you are more then welcome to join us xxxx


----------



## naderz

welcome neenaw1 :)

do hunni, its going to be good news claire :) :hugs: ive got a good feeling for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

dont be going by the tests getting darker each day as hcg only increases every 48hours.xx


----------



## cla

i hope it will be good news too, ive tried everything possible to keep this baby


----------



## naderz

its in gods hands hun and watever happens is not ur fault. ive a good feeling for u though. i know its gone be super sticky? hav a made an app yet with the doc ? rest and put ur feet up hun no housework!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: love u xxx


----------



## cla

melissa as been an angel to me trying to keep me possitive and to pray, so ive asked him for as much as he can give me xxx
does it help if you take it easy xx


----------



## naderz

well heavylifting is a big no no!! the doctor told me before its best to rest and do no chores than do the chores and if something happens then look bac and wonder 'wat if'
xxx


----------



## cla

i will try and not do loads, but i cant do laods because of my back


----------



## cla

how is down there feeling now xxx


----------



## naderz

oh yea u hav back problems i forgot. well put those feet up anyway.

its so sore. i got another stitch in, its right beside my bum so im so scared of going for a number 2 it even hurts just too fart :(:blush: :rofl:


----------



## cla

that cant be good lol is it goin gto work this time.
will everything be ok downthere for your next birth ???


----------



## naderz

i hope so. ive to go bk in 6weeks to see if all is healed. for the next birth i think it might be a section. xxx


----------



## cla

i bet you are glad about you would be a nervous wreck knowing the pain you would go through xx


----------



## naderz

yea esp with being at a higher risk of another 3rd degree tear i dont know how i would cope going through it again. but at the same time seeing ur baby afterwards makes it all worth while but i didnt think 5 months on i would still be in pain and hav a 3rd op.

i would love to experience a waterbirth sometime. xx


----------



## cla

That new pic is so nice xx


----------



## naderz

like it :) thanks xx


----------



## cla

I could just munch on those cheeks


----------



## naderz

lol i know he is a wee cutie and a real charmer. xx all ok with u so far? wen did u test last and first test? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- noah is absolutely adorable!!!!!! what a lil angel:cloud9: im not unhappy that it was negative hun. i leave it all in Gods hands. it must not be in His plan right now. i thank and praise Him either way!:flower:

claire- i am so happy for you, keep your eyes on the Lord! i hope your cream comes soon.:hugs:

afm- i havent started af yet, but i feel like im gonna today. i havent made it past cd 21 since nathon was born so im very pleased to make it this far. im on cd 27 today, so thats quite an improvement. i was only making it two weeks and starting it again. last cycle i finally made it to 21 days, and so far this month to 27!!!:happydance:

welcome neenaw1!!!


----------



## cla

Sinead I took my first test some time last week but I started getting a line at 9dpo xx
Melissa I'm leaving it in his hands and as for that cream it still asnt come so I'm not happy at all


----------



## electrokitty

feeling worse today, keep getting odd pains in my lower stomach, and feeling like im gunna throw up.
not fun. =[
stomachs been a bit upset aswell.
still not sure if it's just pmt though, but i had like a little bleed last week, only a day if that. =[


----------



## cla

Omg how many dpo are you xx


----------



## electrokitty

now? umm about 13?


----------



## naderz

electrokitty TEST TEST TEST :)

well i will be testing again the morning see wat it brings me. ive been testing all day :blush: but cnt make up my mind if there is a faint line or if im imagining it :haha:

yeah for 27days so far melissa.

i hope ur cream comes soon claire esp as u paid extra.

xxx

katie wer r u? hope u doing ok and hayley too. xx :hugs:


----------



## electrokitty

I shall at the weekend if no AF, and after payday! ^-^


----------



## naderz

yea i know the feeling, wen we wer ttc Noah i bought so many tests i could hav almost made a direct debit especially for them. lol


----------



## electrokitty

ahaha, i bet!
this is only my first month of trying, so i've not actually bought any yet! >.<


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness electrokitty! i guess it is your first month ttc. i should own half the preggy test companies with all the stock i bought. i should do commercials for them...

3 pack of first response pregnancy test for 3dpo.... $12.99

3 pack of first response pregnancy test for 4dpo.... $12.99

being able to pee on something other than an ovulation test.... priceless


----------



## naderz

awh melissa u make me laugh. well tested again this morning and im still convinced i can see a very very faint line but i reckon im imagining it so heres to testing again in the morning :D im sure if i was pregnant there would be a proper line by now? would there? i fink im about 9/10 dpo 

xxx


----------



## cla

when did you get your lines with noah


----------



## naderz

got my proper definit positive at 4weeks. tests before that wer all quite faint xx

how u today claire? xx


----------



## cla

im ok, i tested again with a firsst resonse test and ive got a faint line but it wasnt my fmu. ive just got to think a line is a line


----------



## naderz

thats true. keep positive. xx


----------



## cla

Well my cream as come so I've started using it, fingers crossed everything will be ok x


----------



## naderz

yeaaaaaa :) wer do u put it? xx


----------



## cla

On my thread, not really much to look at :(


----------



## naderz

on your thread??? confussed xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

its lovely claire! mine were pretty faint at first too. yay for your cream!!! i still havent started af yet. im on day 28 so thats really good woohoo:thumbup:


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> on your thread??? confussed xxxx

I've got my own journal xx


----------



## cla

I've just had another look at the test and it's a bit darker so you can defo see it.
I just hope the cream does it's job, everything crossed xx
Melissa have you tested again xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

no i havent tested again hun. im not exactly sure when im due for af so i think if i havent started by saturday i will test again. 

are you having any symptoms yet???


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed it's good news xxx
On a afternoon I'm feeling abit crappy and I'm so tired, fingers crossed they are pregnancy related.
I've been asking for gods help every night arnt I a good girl xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol yes you are hun! He hears every word! sounds like good symptoms hun:thumbup:


----------



## naderz

hav u claire wer do i find it? good symtoms hun. sound great. i so so hope its super duper sticky like superglue :) xxx

melissa im excited for u testing lol

im officially a poas addict. ive used near a whole pack of 25 hcg strips this week :blush:

me and oh wer out doing the groceries there and i really had to pee and he said do u want to go here or wait to we are home i told him i had to wait to i get home and get a strip cuz i couldnt let my pee go to waste :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead you cracked me up. your so silly. my DH said i would have just made him buy me one at the store. lol, i think he is right:haha: i hope you are preggo already!!!!:flower:

i thought i was 28 days today but when i looked it up i found out i am 29. i think i started spotting though so a new cycle for me. very happy that i made it a full cycle though, yay!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

so i spotted during one pee and thats it. i was crampy and thought i was gonna start but never did. i guess maybe tomorrow???:shrug:


----------



## cla

Well I'm not holding much hope, my ic didn't hardly have a line :(


----------



## naderz

oh claire i dunno wat to say :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx but u havent had any bleeding or anything so surely everything is still ok ???

glad ur cycles are bac to normal. melissa hope thay stay like that or maybe u hav a beanie :flower:


----------



## naderz

well i hav lots of symtoms that i did with noah but not a proper visible line :shrug: xxxx


----------



## naderz

clair could you book an app with ur gp and hopefully he will send you to the epc and they will do blood tests to see if your hcg is rising????? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs hunni


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- dont give up hope hun. maybe you can get your hcg levels tested like sinead suggested. have you ever been on www.peeonastick.com? she did a lot of research with preggy tests and says you cant base if your levels are going up on the test line. some are more sensitive than others, even tests of the same brand, and even tests in the same packs. dont stop using your cream either or you will miscarry for sure. i love you hun, hang in there. it aint over yet.:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead what cd and dpo are you on? i havent started yet, but i believe i will today or tomorrow. today i think i am 13-14 dpo. i can feel it coming on, so just a matter of time. i wouldnt mind nathon getting a little bigger before we get preggers. he is sick today and im taking him to the dr in 45 mins to get checked out.


----------



## naderz

well going by last months cycle af is due to start tomorrow (saturday) so that will make me on cd 28 today. xx i said i wasnt testing anymore and just wait and see wat happens but i caved in about an hour ago and i tested well i think i got a bfp its still faint but eaither that or an evap :shrug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

i hope nathon gets better soon hun xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thank u he is sleeping lots today:sleep: u have a pic?


----------



## naderz

i cant take a picture because my phone broke :( il see if i can with my digital camera xx give me ten minuits


----------



## cla

Sorry nathon as been Ill I hope he is better the poor thingxx


----------



## blessedmomma

luv the new avatar sinead, what an adorable family!:cloud9:


----------



## naderz

:( the battery on my camera is dead i just had another look at it and the line isnt as clear as it was wen i tested :shrug: xx i dunno im prob not.


----------



## cla

Look at the happy family that is a really nice pic xx


----------



## naderz

:) thank u melissa xx not as big as your family but hopefully someday :haha:

claire how u been hun? xx


----------



## naderz

thank u claire :)


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww it doesnt matter how many people in a family, just how much love!

thanks claire- he has to take antibiotics for 10 days and has a temp so will be on meds for that too for a few days. sleeping a bunch today, dont know if its from all the meds or just from being sick in general.


----------



## naderz

aww poor wee baba. i hope the meds make him better soon :hugs: xxx

claire i hope your ok :flower: xxx


----------



## cla

Well the spotting as started again so I guess its a matter of time now


----------



## neenaw1

hi ive finally found thi thread again,, im on cd42, still no sign of af and 6 BFNs, one of which i took this morning with fmu but nothing...:( losing hope. have been getting pinchy cramps and tingly bbs and very frequent headaches. wish i knew whats going on :(


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i hope the spotting goes away, your not out yet!

neenaw- i hope it turns into a bfp soon!

big hugs ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

As your af started yet xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yes- i started yesterday. had a 29 day cycle so i cant complain. im so thankful my body is finally getting normal after having nathon. he starts on some rice baby cereal tonight, im so excited to start him lol!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you feeling hun. dont let that spotting scare you. you got a line today right?


----------



## cla

His face will be a picture lol
Yeah there was deffo a line on the test and my opk was possitive in a matter of seconds, I really haven't got a clue what's happening.


----------



## blessedmomma

the progesterone could have started just in time and stopped it too! i sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope this baby sticks for you. you cant post a pic of your test yet? is it darker than before? did it come up quickly?


----------



## cla

Well yesterday there wasn't really a line on my ic test and that was with fmu.
I got up early this morning so I had been to the toilet about 3 times, had a coffee and a glass of squash so I thought I would just try one and there it was. It's still faint but somthing is there


----------



## blessedmomma

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep using the cream and praying hunny!!! snuggle in to mommy little one:baby:


----------



## neenaw1

blessedmomma - i really hope so too today would make me about 10 days late for af, have you heard of anyone getting bfn this late and actually been pregnant.i wih i would either get a bfp or af would start so i can try again!!


----------



## blessedmomma

there was a lady on bnb who got her bfp at either 31 or 34 dpo. i didnt talk to her just heard. and a thread going right now where a lady finally got hers at i think 21 dpo. its very possible. i know what you mean though, it sucks just not knowing either way, BOO:wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- when you are able, would love to see a test pic! :happydance:


----------



## neenaw1

yeah its so confusing...i was so positive last week i had some spotting around the time i should have had af...and then nothing but i think im definatley out now...its 42 dpo :s


----------



## blessedmomma

spotting around af time is a great sign though! if the witch hasnt shown her face your not out yet:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

my mom couldnt get a preggy test positive til she was 5 months along. i have heard of other women being that way too. every woman and every pregnancy is different


----------



## neenaw1

omgggg i feel so silly ive just realised that ive calculated my whole cycle wrong i was counting from the first day of lmp not from the day i o'ed.dohh.. that make much more sense im 25dpo and 10 days late for af ! still a liitle hope then?


----------



## blessedmomma

yep absolutely! if af hasnt shown, there is hope! when did you test last hun?


----------



## cla

You ain't out till the witch shows her face xx


----------



## neenaw1

this morning with fmu...BFN not even a hint of a line actually cried my eyes out lol was really expecting a BFP by now


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry it hasnt shown up yet neenaw. i hope it goes positive soon:flower:


----------



## electrokitty

A couple of days late and a bfn. Sad times.


----------



## blessedmomma

wonder why it seems like everyone is late but getting bfn's???? that is so weird...:shrug:

nathon turned 16 wks on monday so i started him on baby rice cereal this weekend. he loved it, and i think i actually got some bites in his tummy:haha:


----------



## neenaw1

awww hes adorable ...16 weeks, feels like it was yesterday my little girl was that old. still no af but will wait a few days till i re test if af dosent show her ugly face! xx


----------



## naderz

hey ladies hope u are all doing good. claire hope that baby is burying itself deeper and deeper :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

well still no af and bfn still. :shrug: xxxxxxx


----------



## neenaw1

naderz- how late is your af? when are u gonna test again? xxx


----------



## electrokitty

Still no AF, late now!
But bfn. ):


----------



## neenaw1

hi electrokitty- when was ur af due? have u had any symptoms ? im about 11 days late and still getting BFNs!! hope u get ur BFP soon xx


----------



## electrokitty

a few days ago, so eh, no idea, but it's only been a month since i had my implant removed, so my hormones and body are all over the place.
had some really bad symptoms to start with, even the being sick!
but now nothing.
still just waiting for my cycle to come back properly so i can start ttc properly!


----------



## naderz

tested again this morning and got another line but still dont know if bfp or evap :shrug: ive been taking fotos to upload but cant seem to get a photo wer the second line is visable.

going by last 2months cycles my af was due on saturday.im having clear stretchy for the past few days though. 

our protection failed on 3rd june and i think i ov between then and the 7th so if i got preg between then would i hav a definit bfp by now?

claire hope u are doing ok :flower:
melissa little nathon is so cute.
:hugs: to everyone


----------



## neenaw1

electrokitty ..i know how ur feeling im kind of stuck in cycle limbo at the moment i want either a bfp or af to start up again so i can try again, i had quite a big dizzy spell when i got out of bed this morning and another when getting out of the bath and ive also had some stretchy cm ?? havd no idea what this means ...sorrry for tmi but normally before af i dont have any cm whatsoever but im 12 days late for af im wondering what on earth is going on xxx

naderz...i think every womans body is different and maybe itll take a while for the hormones to build up? are you getting ur lines within the time limit? hoping its a bfp for u! xxxx


----------



## naderz

yea not straight away but within the 5 min time frame. xx

hope its a bfp for u too. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hope you ladies get a bfp soon!!!! could always go to dr and see??? 

i hope noah is gonna be a big bro soon:happydance:


----------



## naderz

i keep going through different emotions of really wanting to be preg and then i sometimes think id like to get Noah up a bit before another cuz i would feel bad if the attention being taken away from him but watever the outcome a baby will be very much appricated and wanted and loved just as much. its a blessing. testing in the morning with a frer :) xxxx

hows everyone doing??

claire hunni hope u r ok me and melissa are praying like mad for u :hugs: xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to see your frer sinead!

claire- i hope you are ok hun:hugs:


----------



## naderz

well i tested with a frer early this morning and i definitly got a second line in a matter of seconds but af then started so i guess it was evap lines the whole time :shrug: xxxxxx


----------



## cla

Sorry Hun I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## naderz

claire how r u keeping? xxx


----------



## cla

I'm good as you can be, I'm getting used to mc now.
Plus our dog died on sunday as well so I haven't really had time to think about it, as it as broke all of our hearts losing him


----------



## naderz

awh claire hunni. im so so sorry. r u bleading heavy? xxxxxx


----------



## naderz

im so sorri to hear about ur dog too claire. such a hard time for u hunni. :hugs: i bet rian is heartbroken too. :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

claire :hugs: sinead :hugs: thanks for the fb sinead ill add u today xx

i feel so mad why cant life be easy!! grr i just wish me and claire had our sticky bfp
just found out my brothers gf is preg.. and i should be happy and excited to be an aunt again but im finding it hard to except... :(


----------



## cla

Katie tell me about it my cousins gf is pg and they deserve it at all they can't look after there selfs


----------



## RedRose19

its hard, well i love my brother to bits and i like this gf shes a nice girl i just feel sad i cant share the experience with them.. id love to find out this cycle works for us so we could be preg together.. its the time to bd at the mo.. and as long as we have time to bd we should be ok
im sorry to hear about your dog claire thats sad xx


----------



## naderz

katie, u must be so busy.

claire and katie im praying for u both so much you both desarve a sticky bean soooooo much xxxx


----------



## cla

Thanks hun xx


----------



## neenaw1

hi, hope everyones doing good...seems i missed out on quite a bit while i was away lol, im 13 days late for af today..will be scheduling drs appointment next week..
naderz im a little late now i know but have u tried getting ur other half to poas? it sound silly but that way ud see if it was indeed evap or not? just a thought...
red rose..hope that u get ur bfp this cycle hun xx


----------



## blessedmomma

im sooo sorry claire. if you need anything please let me know. 

katie i wish you guys could get a sticky bean soon

sinead thats just crazy. i hope you are doing ok hun

im praying for all of you!:hugs:


----------



## naderz

neenaw i never thought of that, that would actually be quite funni but a very good way of finding out if it was an evap lol how clever :thumbup:

i actually thought that we had done it this cycle but obv not. 

hope all you girlies are well and here is too the next cycle :hugs: F'X

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

neenaw 13 days late whoo. are u having any symtoms? xx


----------



## naderz

claire pet hav you told keith yet?? xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. im trying to stay positive.. im concentrating on loosing weight right now,

claire im so sorry hun.. :( its not fair i wish there was something i could do to help xx


----------



## neenaw1

naderz...still no af! now 15 days late...im having a few symptoms, heavy feeling in my belly, quite a bit of heartburn, twingy cramps on and off and slighty sore and itchy bbs. will be going to the dr next week to see if he'll give me a blood test. fingers crossed! xxxxx 

hope all you girls are ok and good luck with ur cycles! xxxx


----------



## naderz

itchy boobs lol i had REALLLLYYYYY itchy boobs wen first preg with noah. i couldnt stop scratching them lol was so funny. i hope its a bfp for you hun.xxx


im going through a very broody stage at the moment.

claire we are all here for you. pm me anytime for a wee chat or anything. :hugs:

melissa wat about the surrogusy? (sorry i dont know how to spell it)


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead-we prayed a lot about it. i asked the Lord to give my DH the answer and lead him into what we should do about it. just this last weekend he told me he didnt think that was the direction the Lord was leading us. so i guess its not what is in store for our future. i havent told her yet, but will this week. she was having a bad couple of days so didnt want to add that on her troubles. 

are you guys full on ttc now broody miss lol?


----------



## neenaw1

thanks would love a bfp especiall as af is so late, but start to feel not so positive anymore i know there are some women that ridiculously late bfps but im really doubting im one of them..


----------



## blessedmomma

neenaw can you get a dr appt and see whats going on?


----------



## naderz

melissa it would be as extremely hard thing to do, how would you keep yourself from bonding with the baby and handing the baby over when he/she was born. i think you hav def made the right decision.xx

no we arent as much as i would love too OH wants to wait untill Noah is at leased 1. although i might mensions the 'no protection' and leave it in the hands of god to decide wen another baby is right for us. il see what he makes of that. financially it may not be a good idea though and i know both our families would think we are crazy. also i would love to be married first but it isnt essential that we are.

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i do think it would be hard too. it would be a little easier in my head knowing that it wasnt my egg. i would just be like an incubator lol! i honestly think it would be harder on my DH and kids than me. i know that sounds crazy. my DH is so sensitive though and he gets very protective of me when im preggo. also he loves to cuddle and kiss my belly when i am, he talks to it and goo goo's at it. i think it would be awkward for us to not bond with the baby while pregnant.

i hope your DH changes his mind soon. i absolutely love how close my boys are:cloud9:


----------



## naderz

how old was jaxon wen u got preg with nathon and how old was alyana wen you got preg with felicia? xxxx

im so scared of future births with having such a traumatic labour with noah. xx


----------



## neenaw1

blessedmomma- have scheduled drs appointment for wednesday so im gonna just wait and see what happens..think im 16 days late for af and have been gettin really bad heartburn, but i know heartburn dosent really happen untill later months..hope you girlies are ok xxx


----------



## naderz

neenaw i think my heartburn began the second my egg fertilised lol i had it non stop for 9months i hope its good news for u. are you still doing tests??? xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> how old was jaxon wen u got preg with nathon and how old was alyana wen you got preg with felicia? xxxx
> 
> im so scared of future births with having such a traumatic labour with noah. xx

alyana was 9-10 mos old when i got pregnant with felicia so they are 19 mos apart. and jaxon was 5-6 mos old when i got pregnant with nathon so they are 14 months apart. i remember my girls being so close when they were little. they played with the same toys and watched the same shows. since there is 2 1/2 yrs between peyton and jax i feel like they kinda missed out on that. they do play with some toys together but there is still some things that peyton is big enough to play with that jax cant. like boardgames, puzzles, things like that where jax could potentially choke and stuff. also, peyton watches some kid shows that jax doesnt understand, and the shows jax wants to watch are still the little kid shows like sesame street and barney. peyton used to watch them but doesnt like them anymore. they still have some things they watch together though. and they play together good but i think thats more cuz jax is huge for his age and peyton is small for his age. so they weigh the same and peyton is only slightly taller. 

it sounds silly im sure. and they are still close, but my girls did everything together. even potty training, napping, everything. and still do. peyton is potty training but jax is still too young, and jax takes a nap but peyton is up all day. i know most of that doesnt matter, but its just little differences i notice. jax and nathon wiill probably grow close when nathon gets a little bigger.

try to not worry about the next labor. i havent had a tear like you so i cant compare. but i have had some horrible labors. i had stitches with two of them, only like 8 i think though. but i had a really hard time with my 1st and 4th. my 1st i bled really bad and even passed out after she was born. my 4th was caught sideways in the birth canal. they can come out heads up or heads down, but he was facing sideways. it was so painful and there is nothing they can do, baby has to turn on their own. of course my 2nd and 3rd were very easy and uncomplicated. and my 5th was the easiest. it was so smooth i seriously told my DH i could do that ten more times, lol! i wouldnt even compare though, they are all so different and unique. thats easy to say after having 5 experiences with labor though. and you only have 1 to go on so i understand.


----------



## neenaw1

Naderz, haven't tested again, but am at my 'ovulation date' now and have had some ewcm so I doubt I'm pregnant very much maybe the spotting I had was just af acting up..have no idea what to think any more ? Is it possible to have the ewcm around the time u would ovulate if not pregnant!? If that question made any sense lol feel like I'm going mad here! Xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i had ewcm a lot when i was pregnant


----------



## naderz

aww melissa your family sounds so sweet. its so nice how they play together and do things together thats really lovely. close age gaps sound nice.

i keep telling myself that every labour and pregnancy is different so im not going to try and not touture myself untill its happening. the more you hav the easier it gets ur 6th baby and so on will just slide out melissa :haha:

xxx


----------



## naderz

blessedmomma said:


> i had ewcm a lot when i was pregnant

me too. x


----------



## neenaw1

so it _is_ possible then, am gonna do one more hpt tomorow morning then i shall wait ntill i see my doctor. hoping for a bfp if not then i know af is round the corner and can finally start trying again lol


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> aww melissa your family sounds so sweet. its so nice how they play together and do things together thats really lovely. close age gaps sound nice.
> 
> i keep telling myself that every labour and pregnancy is different so im not going to try and not touture myself untill its happening. the more you hav the easier it gets ur 6th baby and so on will just slide out melissa :haha:
> 
> xxx

LOL i wish it worked that way! i dont think mine have gotten easier or quicker. in theory i guess it should be that way haha:haha:


----------



## neenaw1

quick update, did yet another hpt got bfn..:( will see what the doc has to say ...good luck everyone thankyou for ur support and advice i guess this want my month afterall lol xxxx


----------



## naderz

aww neenaw im sorry but here is too the nex cycle. thats why we are here to talk about problems issues and give eachother 100% support. let us know wat doctor says xxx


hope everyone is doing good :hugs:
claire and katie F'x for you both so much

melissa i think we are sort of ntnp sometimes we use protection but last night we didnt :blush: roll on a week or two so i can start testing :haha:
ive no idea wen i ovulate though.

love you all :flower:


----------



## naderz

shey and hayley wer hav you gone???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## blessedmomma

neenaw im sorry hun! i hope your dr can figure out something for you:thumbup:

sinead i hope you guys get preggo soon hehe!:happydance:


----------



## neenaw1

naderz, blessedmomma..thankyou both so much it did make this cycle just that little bit better will update you on what the doctor says, just really want to continue ttc now lol thankyou again xxx


----------



## naderz

:hugs: everyone xx

neenaw how was the doc app? xx

melissa how is ur beautiful 5?
claire hunni i really hope your ok. we are here for you :flower:
katie i bet that wedding planning is stressing you out. im sure you cant wait for the big day


----------



## blessedmomma

nathon is teething, jaxon is getting bigger by the minute, peyton is finally potty trained-stubborn little booger, felicia and alyana are enjoying their summer off school. 

busy, busy, busy! i am moving the boys to cloth diapers to save money so will have extra laundry soon:dohh:

how is your fam hun???


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how are you all doing? Im still around, just been busy working and planning my LO's 3rd b-day party. Hope you all are doing well and hope your LO's are doing well too.


----------



## neenaw1

girlies...sorry i havent replied, been quite busy but i have some news! im having another baby!!!!! due 12/02/2012
i guess hpts didnt want to be bfp for me..no wonder im so late for af, i have a bean!! 7 weeks 4 days today i hope its a sticky. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay neenaw! i had a suspicion you were! i wonder why your tests were coming up bfn??? i had my 4th on dec 16, he was due dec 24. its a good time of year to have a baby. congrats!:baby::happydance:


----------



## neenaw1

thankyou! im just so excited i have a few more appointments to make sure my hcg levels are rising, because they are ridiculously low at the moment, but am so happy that i finally got a result..and a pretty good one if i do say so myself =D what a relief i wa really starting to lose the plot!! and funnily enough im starting to have a load of other symptoms...i cried whilst writing my last post and cried more at yours blessedmomma and im not normally a cry baby, my little girl said ' i love you mummy' and i was an emotional wreck, starting to get nausea quite badly now, the heartburn still in full swing and ive got a few really nasty pimples on one of my cheeks which i never get not since school! still have a while to go and im nervous, i want to try and make it till my econd trimester before shouting it from the roof tops haha very difficult epecially a all my friends knowhow much ive wanted this xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

neenaw- thats some good symptoms! i dont know much about levels, have only had to take them one pregnancy and they were fine. i have heard though that it doesnt matter how low they are, just that they keep going up. i think they are posed to double every 2-3 days or something like that. dont quote me though. and of course there are always exceptions to the rule that go on to have healthy pregnancies. my last pregnancy i had some spotting and they did bloods to make sure all was fine. my levels went up so fast they thought i was having multiples:shock: but he was just one in there

happy and healthy 9 months to ya sweety!:hugs:


----------



## naderz

neenaw congrats :) im so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## cla

congrats neenaw congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## cla

well im still here, ive just been really busy because we have had a puppy and it bloody hard work lol


----------



## cla

here is our new baby:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0392.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0387.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cla

ive got a hospital appointment in august to see about the mc i really havent a clue what they will do. im waiting for my possitive opk so i can use my cream fingers crossed it works


----------



## Shey

Im here Claire! just busy with work


----------



## naderz

claire ive missed you. :( glad your back and hopefully feeling positive :)
awww your puppy is the cutest thing. wats his name? i bet rian loves him to bits. i hope this cream works for you hun and wen you go in august i hope hope hope they can find out wats going on and u get a super duper sticky bean ASAP :hugs: 

hope everyone is good :hugs:

I was at a wedding on saturday, was fantastic, my parents minded noah for us and we stayed over at the hotel and were very naughty :winkwink: :haha:

chat you all tomorrow ladies....im having an early night :blush:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies how is everyone? awww claire your puppy is so adorable! love it
im just over half way of my 2ww i didnt realise untill a few days ago where i was in my cycle it was only cuz about 2-3 days ago i noticed my bbs really hurt and then stopped and again this evening they are tender, im incredibly tired all the time and have light cramps which i hope isnt af..

i hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- i hope you are preggers!!!

i usually cramp the day i ovulate. i have had cramps for 4 days now though. not sure whats going on:shrug:


----------



## cla

Sinead he is a blue staff so we had to call him blue lol
Where is my dr Melissa lol I got my positive opk today so what do I do now xx
Katie keep us updated xxx
Shay hOw are you xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- how are you claire? are you temping to know after you ovulate? or do you have ov pains? are you charting in any way to know that ovulation is complete?

for me, i temp, keep track of cm, have ov cramps, ect. i usually get two pos ov tests every month. this month it was on day 13 and 14. the morning of the 14 i felt ov cramps so i thought i was ov then. woke up on cd15 and my temp was slightly up so i think i started my cream that day, maybe the day after. also cm dried up that day

what do you usually base your ov day on? as long as you use the cream within a couple days of ov you should be good. your pup is adorable by the way. we are thinking of getting a puppy too


----------



## cla

All I use is opks and go by my cm, so do you think it's best to start saturday xx


----------



## blessedmomma

what days did you get positives?


----------



## blessedmomma

i just saw you got your first pos yesterday. i think you could start saturday and be ok. you just want to make sure its after you ov and before it implants. i think you could even start friday and be ok. what is cm looking like today? 

do you use some cream in the morning and some at night, approx 12 hours apart?

im sooooo excited for you hun. i can just feel that your gonna have a sticky. that progesterone is gonna help so much.:hugs:


----------



## cla

Mellissa thanks my test was neg yesterday plus I've been having a few pains this morning, so I'm starting the cream tomorrow and I'm going to try the aspirin again xx
I'm not holding much hope we are done the deed Sunday and Tuesday :(


----------



## blessedmomma

:sex:maybe you can get some tonight??

even if you think you might not be this month use your cream. if you dont get preggers this month, it will still help to increase your progesterone you make naturally next month.


----------



## naderz

Hey everyone.

claire you never know, you might get presently suprised this cycle :) hope this cream works F'x

melissa how you doing hun?

well me an oh dtd a couple of times without protection this month. i think i ov around fri/sat cuz i had stretchy clear cm and this week it has one back to snotty like. 
ive been feeling quite drained,headaches and no energy but im sure its not related as it would be too early.

:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## cla

Sinead are you being a naughty girl again, you know what happens when you are naughty xx so when are you going to test then xx
Melissa I didn't get anymore sexy time in so we shall see. Where are you in this cycle xx
Katie I hope you are ok, have you tested yet xx
Sinead where are you in your cycle xxx
As anybody heard from Hayley xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies just a quick one from me, no af yet and since being regular this is the first time im late.. eeek fingers crossed.. ive being getting so so bloated and it feels like i have a light pressure on my lower tummy.. ladies does that sound like something you would of experience in early pregnancy?
the first morning i woke up with this feeling that i was bursting for the loo my bladder felt so full but it wasnt i was just so bloated and this pressure on my tummy?
i really dont know?


----------



## cla

Test test test


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i had to run to work was a quick one, my boobs are achey today but not sore if you know what i mean.. the bloating doesnt feel as bad today but i do get light cramps and feel abit bloated when i walk or stand for too long..i cant test till sat.. i might even wait til im a week late to make sure its not just af playing with my head


----------



## cla

We can't wait that lOng


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i agree- katie we cant wait that long!

claire- i think i am 8dpo today. was testing early but that did my head in. i think i was getting evaps. so i figured well im just not pregnant this month, and was ok with that. then i realized i was only 7dpo yesterday:dohh: i felt so silly. i know most women it cant show up that early and doesnt even usually implant that early, but i think seeing all those negs just messed with me. i sooo hope you did it in time this month!:hugs:

sinead- i hope you caught that eggy!


----------



## RedRose19

melissa did you ever experience pressure on your lower tummy just below your belly button? almost like your bloated but also tender? i dunno if i should be think omg im def preg or not.. my mom reckons i am and im experiencing implantation cramps and bloated from it..
the achey side of it has eased off but still can feel pressure there only slightly

i hope you and i get a bfp soon ladies would be great to all be preg at the same time x


----------



## blessedmomma

i have. being bloated is usually my first sign, having pressure, and peeing a lot. i think my bladder is shot from all the pregnancies:haha: so my bladder is super sensitive to any pressure. can your mom buy you a test just to try?


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- in my first two pregnancies my tummy was super sensitive too. very tender and i had to even wear really loose elastic pants cuz it hurt to have anything on it


----------



## RedRose19

wow thanks so much i feel so much better.. my tummy feels not as bloated now but ive never been THAT bloated for that long in my life so i knew it was odd.. the tender ness has gone down abit but i do feel it if i walk to much or pick up anything heavy,
thanks mel feel much more possitive, my mom also did my cards which basically said 100% yes you are.. 
no my mom is 2 hours away we just chatting via texting and fb but 2mor will be here soon enough


----------



## cla

I'm always bloated with ever bfp I get, so it's sounding good xx
Melissa I'm just as bad, I can't test yet because I haven't got any tests so I've ordered some lol. If they come Monday I will be about 4/5 dpo so fingers crossed they don't come till about Wednesday lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i actually dont test that early usually. i have to test at the end of my cycle before i stop the cream cuz if i were to get preggers and stop using it i would MC. i was looking through the preg test section and saw someone was testing crazy early so thought that was funny. decided to test also with her, but started getting lines and kinda freaked. kept testing and getting lines every day. used water on a test and got a line:wacko: so apparently it was all evaps. BOO. gonna wait til at least 11dpo and test with an frer which was the original plan so i dont drive myself crazy. 

whats silly is that we arent trying or anything. and it even made me nervous thinking we might be so early, nathon is only 4 mos old. i still would have been very happy and i know Jesus would help me so that would make it easy.


----------



## naderz

katie i so hope this is it for you :) good luck pet let us know as soon as you test :) :) :)
claire i think i ov last weekend im not 100% but ive my tests ordered and they shold be her by mon/tuesday so im going to start testing then.lol its crazy testing so early but i cant help myself.
melissa im the same as you i test so early then i drive myself crazy cuz i think i can see another line but then i think im imagining it. i think it would be crazy for us too hav another baby so soon but it will be just as wanted as loved. i dont mind at all.

ive been having a pain in my left side just above my pelvis for the past few days which is weird. dont know wat it is :shrug:

katie and claire im praying hard for you both and melissa i think it would be lovely for you to make it to an even number ...6 :) hehe it would be so great if we all wer preg this cycle. xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :)

oh has just gone out to buy some tests but im bursting for the loo lol i hope he hurries up, im so nervous i dont wanna see just one line.. i really hope i see two.
i woke up with my sinus all stuffy and headache.. ive got slight cramps as well 

hope you ladies are well xxx


----------



## naderz

KATIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

any news ???????????????????????????????????????????????? :)

:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like great symptoms katie!!!! 

i think i just got a bfp on an frer!!!! its so very faint i can barely see it. tried to take a pic but i cant get it to show up. i just text my hubby who is out mowing our church grass.

my temp just shot up really high today so even though i was gonna wait to test on monday i thought maybe i would try an frer. really thought it would be blank, but it started showing up within a minute!

Praise the Lord! my family might be growing sooner than expected!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

im sooo very excited to see my family grow. i have to give God so much glory and thankfulness today. my DH is so happy to be a daddy again!:flower:
here is my 9dpo evening frer...:happydance: hope you can see it!


----------



## cla

Omg the lord must want you to have a football team congrats hun.
How many dpo are you xxxx


----------



## cla

Sorry I didn't see the 9dpo silly me and yesssssss we can see it xx


----------



## naderz

melissa that is great im so excited :) :) :) xxxxxx 
congratulations


----------



## naderz

claire hun how r u?? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. im 11 dpo today. af is due this friday i think. my hubby is over the moon excited and i cant wait to tell our kids. 

i think you are right claire! He wants me to have a ton of children. DH and i ar happy to take on whatever He wants in our lives, with His guidance of course. i hope you ladies get bfp's soon!!!!!

claire what dpo are you? when are you gonna start testing?

sinead- what about you? is it test time yet??


----------



## cla

Omg melissa those lines are lovely, I hope it's a little girl you have this time butyou never know there might be two in there lol
I'm about 5dpo and I've already started testing lol I've got an addiction lol
Sinead where are you in your cycle xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- thanks, i was a little shocked, but we feel nothing but joy. i think it makes it nice to see my DH so happy about it. i started testing at 5dpo too lol! did u get hold of your DH this month in time? :flower:


----------



## cla

I'm glad he his over the moon you are great parents Hun xxx
I got a poss opk on tuesday but we only done it Sunday and Monday so I'm not holding much hope :(


----------



## naderz

oh those lines are sooooo beautiful :) lovely im so happy for you

im on cd 21 im not sure how many dpo though. il be testing every morning from today :rofl:

claire we hav a problem we are officially poas addicts :hugs: xxxxx hope this is it for you too claire


----------



## blessedmomma

they can live a few days hun! thats perfect timing to have them waiting!


----------



## naderz

melissa your other kids i bet will be so excited. 

this is great :happydance:

lol im so excited hehe:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- how long are your cycles? are you waiting to test when you are late or when af gets there???


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- my oldest just said she wanted another little sister a couple weeks ago. my DH and i said well, if you want something you should pray about it. :flower:


----------



## naderz

awwww it really worked lets just hope its a little girl for you then :hugs: 
im going to test every morning from tomorrow on :haha:
this is my last month though cuz oh said no more unprotected sex untill noah is 1 :(


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- have you ever used preseed? what about softcups? we didnt use them this time since we werent really trying, but got pregnant first time using them with my last two. the preseed works like ewcm keeping spermies alive longer and getting more of them to eggy alive. softcups will keep spermies right next to cervix giving them a better chance to get where they need to be alive. if you dont get pregnant this cycle, now that you have progesterone i can almost promise if you use them you will get pregnant first try. if you would use them even a few days before ovulation you would up your chances a ton. i hope this is it for you hun!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead i pray the Lord changes his mind!!!! maybe he will be so horned up some night around ovulation he wont care:haha:


----------



## naderz

:rofl: lets hope so melissa or if the lord has give me a beanie this month that will solve the issue.
maybe i could pierce holes in the condoms :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

it would make things much easier if its this month! did you not use protection around ovulation time?

i was gonna jokingly suggest you poke holes haha!:haha:


----------



## cla

What have you naughty women been talking about, putting holes in condoms that's a good idea or even better get him drunk lol


----------



## cla

Melissa I've never tried soft cups to tell you the truth I wouldn't know where to stick it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL i never used them for af. imagined it would be a mess im not willing to deal with. when you put them in for ttc they just pop in place. i was nervous but they were really easy. and you can leave them in for 12 hours. i would take them out and they would be empty so no mess was nice.:haha: i used them to get preggers with jaxon and nathon. both first try. gets all the spermies in there so they dont fall out or die first:thumbup: i only used a couple so still have almost a whole box that will never be used:dohh: they are individually wrapped so will probably give them away. i still have almost a whole tube of preseed with the injector tubes too. ended up not needing much of either

hopefully you are already pregnant this month though!!!![-o&lt;


----------



## cla

You might need them next time ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> You might need them next time ;)

aaaaahaha! there wont be a next time for me ttc. if we have more, we have more. but wont actually be ttc anymore.


----------



## cla

How are lovely ladies today xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Melissa are my eyes decieving me or do I see a ticker in your siggie that says you prego again? Is it true?

Claire how are you?


----------



## blessedmomma

shey- yes we are. number 6 is due in march. how are you?

claire- 6 dpo today??? baby could implant anytime now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Im ok. been busy with work. Aww congrats Melissa! how is your LO doing?


----------



## cla

Melissa it better be digging in lol, I had abit of period pain today god knows what that was :(


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire i felt period pain at 8dpo, must have been implanting. my temp shot up next day at 9dpo and it showed up extremely faint on an frer 6 days sooner test. they can test less than 5miu. i soooooooooooooo hope baby is implanting for you!!!

shey he is teething, but otherwise good. how is your lil guy?


----------



## Shey

He's good. he's 3 now. Time flies by fast! he's going into the 3's class on monday. then next summer he'll be in vpk. Time for another one. lol!


----------



## cla

Shay where are you in your cycle xxx


----------



## Shey

CD33 I Ov CD24/CD25


----------



## cla

Have you tested yet xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

my line today is darker than the control line and af isnt due til friday!!!! getting very excited that its gonna stick and our family is about to grow!!!:happydance: my hubby was so excited to see that line, he said its so dark!


----------



## cla

Omg I wonder if there is 2 in there ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- :shock: your the third person that has said that


----------



## naderz

whooo melissa that line is DARK. make it 4 people now...there must be twins in there :) im so happy for you :hugs:

we had unprotected sex around wen i think i ov so hopefully it has worked F'x my last cycle was 31days so if i go by last cycle my af is due 21st july.

claire i hope that period pain is beanie implanting. hope this is it for you hun and ur cream works for you.

:hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i hope you are preggers this month!!!!!!

i hope claire and katie are too!!! katie must still be very busy with work, school, and wedding planning


----------



## neenaw1

Hey ladies been so long away, wonder if u still remeber me ...lol blessedmomma congractulations on ur bfp!!!!!! Wow its amazing.. I feel like times flying for me I'm 9 weeks 4 days already! Hope everones doing ok! Xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! how are you doing? morning sickness kicked in yet?? mine usually starts around 5-6 weeks. not looking forward to that at all. but its well worth it in the end. do you have a due date yet?


----------



## neenaw1

Hey! Erm no, no morning sickness yet!! Thank god! But saying that I have a very high sensitivity to smells at the moment, I've had to change my washing liquid that I normally love my laundry smelling of can't stand it now, DH has had to change deodourant and aftershave as it makes me gag and I can't stand tooth paste so brushing my teeth has become a chore! Lol I'm due february 12th so its a 2012 bean for me...how are you doing? Hope this pregnancy is being kind to you :D I'm so excited! Fancy being bump buddies? Xxxxx


----------



## cla

How are all my lovely ladies doing xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i felt sick yesterday when i got up. and today i woke at around 2-3 and had to pee. felt like i was seriously gonna be sick but didnt. both times didnt last long. its really early for me, usually starts around 6 weeks, 5 1/2 at the earliest. BOO! not my fave part of pregnancy thats for sure. 

we are going to a new ob gyn this time. absolutely love my old one but she is across town and the hospital she delivers at is too. there is a new hospital just built close to us so my DH is all about that. our new ob is in an office connected to the new hospital. i am ok with that since he is overly excited about it, but will need to do a tour when its closer to know our way around.

how is claire bear?????:D

neenaw- would love to be bumpies! i will add you now!:happydance:


----------



## cla

I'm good I've been having pains in ov area havent a clue what that is plus increased cm witch is a first for me :)
Melissa if this is a sticky bean I only have you to thank as I wouldn't have brought the cream otherwise so thankyou xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- all thanks goes to the Lord hun! i prayed a lot to be led to using the cream myself and the fact that it works for you too is all a gift from the Lord. overflow with thankfulness to only Him!:hugs: that is very good signs. i have a lot of cm in pregnancy and had cramping off and on til yesterday which was when af was due.

yay!!!!!!! im so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see test piccys!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::test::test::test::test:


----------



## cla

I want to shOw you the tests sooooo much but Keith us still here :(


----------



## RedRose19

omg melissa congrats!!!!!! so happy for you hun :) i hope you have a little girl so you have 3 girls and 3 boys :)

well i tested about a week ago and i think i got a very very faint line but i dunno.. no af though i have lots of cm and cramps like af is coming.. will have to see 

how are you ladies xx


----------



## RedRose19

ooooooooh claire cant wait to see the test!


----------



## cla

Katie have you tested again xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie-:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## cla

https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/rian300301/9d7cb8aa.jpg
Well here is my test xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i didnt get to see it claire- it says its been deleted:cry:


----------



## Shey

Claire I can see a faint line I think. No I havent tested, though I think I should but I think Im gonna wait it out and see if I get AF this month or not.


----------



## blessedmomma

shey - when is af due hun????


----------



## cla

i havent a clue why my pictures keep going :growlmad::growlmad:
so here is todays test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0512[1].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedRose19

omg claire there is def a line!!!!!!! congrats hun your def preggo!


----------



## RedRose19

get a frer!!!

i havent tested since i got two negs last week i took them only 4 days apart i should of waited longer.. i have a feeling i ovulated a week later than i thought, my boobs really kill esp if oh touchs them omg very sore, i can smell and faintly taste like iron or something i can smell everything tired but thats nothing different to the usual me and i keep waking up with clod like symptoms..


----------



## cla

Thanks Katie I'm going to try and see if I can wait till the end of the week.
When are you going to test again xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wow thats a dark line claire!!!!! that baby is snugged in this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im so so so thankful you are using the cream. this baby is gonna stick:thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- testing again soon????


----------



## cla

I only have you to thank xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

you only have the Lord to thank!!!!!!!!!!i am so very happy. i feel like bawling and dont even do that when i find out i am pregnant. :haha: that is such a dark line. i havent seen one like that from you ever!!!!!! baby is snug as a bug in a rug (my 4 yr old says that all the time lol)

your gonna be a mommy and daddy again and rian will be a great big brother:cloud9:


----------



## cla

Thanks Hun xx
My dd is 28th march which is 2 days before rians bd keiths going to have a hissy fit lol


----------



## Shey

Claire you are def prego! Congrats girlie!
Melissa I should have already had it for this month but haven't so im starting to wonder


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like rian is getting a great bday pressie:cloud9:

what if baby comes on rians bday????:shock:

you two are gonna be a busy mommy and daddy in march:flower:

i just had a flash in my head of you preparing a party for rian all big and preggers and going into labor!!!! maybe you should do his party early just in case, so he doesnt miss it:haha:

shey- :test::test::test: what are you waiting for???


----------



## cla

Omg Melissa don't say that lol


----------



## cla

Shay test xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Omg Melissa don't say that lol

:rofl: just saying i have a feeling hehe. keith will be over the moon:winkwink:

its like twins years apart:haha: you will be buying baby toys and big boy toys in march for a couple years:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Im waiting for it to be friday(payday), cause I have no money to do nothing.


----------



## cla

Shay I can't wait till Friday then xxx


----------



## cla

Melissa don't wish that on me, we would have to have a loan every year to pay for it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> Melissa don't wish that on me, we would have to have a loan every year to pay for it lol

haha sounds like our christmas!


----------



## cla

I love your new ticker xxx


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww that would be great, think if i am preg, id be due around the 16th of march :)
im waiting til the weekend to test again xxx
it would be so great if i could be due around the same time as ye :)


----------



## cla

We have got to wait that long,


----------



## naderz

claire that test looks great. im so happy for you i can barely type.lol i keep spelling things wrong :dohh: hehe. Congratulations pet.xxxxxx

katie i hope you are preg aswell. that would be so great you all could be bump buddies:happydance:

melissa how is all your babies??

shey....test!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

all my babies are good hun, thank you!

my boobs are killing me tonight, BOO!

absolutely gonna go crazy waiting on you to test katie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> I love your new ticker xxx

thanks hun, its from the march mummies 2012 thread on here. you should join! talk to people who have symptoms the same around the same time

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/659495-march-mummies-32.html


----------



## naderz

Symtoms.. you gotta love them.lol

i think im going to test in the morning with a frer. ive been doing them strips and i think i got a faint line on one this evening :shrug: af is due any time from tomorrow on. going by last month cycle would be due friday. i really would love to be pregnant.

im so happy for you and claire. i hope they are super duper sticky.

i cant wait for katie to test.


----------



## blessedmomma

ooooohhhhhh sinead! im getting on here first thing in the morning:happydance:


----------



## cla

Come on sinead where is it then xx


----------



## blessedmomma

new test claire??????


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead where are you??????


----------



## Shey

I got AF yesterday


----------



## blessedmomma

dang it shey!


----------



## cla

How are you Melissa xxx I hope that bumps doing good xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire!!!!! how are you hun??? still using your cream? i was worried sick about you. how are things today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm just keeping off my thread but I love it here so I thought I would come on xx
I've had nomore spotting but I'm just worried sick, I'm still getting lines on my ics and I've ordered a first response test so i will keep that for Friday if I can.


----------



## blessedmomma

af is due today, i bet it would be so dark! im glad no spotting. i believe it was IB since it was brown. dont stop your cream hun. i know this baby will be ok, but if you stop you wil lose it.


----------



## cla

I know I'm still using it, I will only stop when I get a neg test. 
I just wish I could fast forward a week :(


----------



## blessedmomma

i know hunni!!! it will be here soon, will feel like forever away though. do you think you will feel better when today comes and goes with no af? you would have been spooting at least a week by now usually! i think its going fab so far. when can you get an appt over there to get the pregnancy checked? they see women anywhere from 6-12 weeks here. if there is problems with past pregnancies though they will see us immediately and do quantitative bloods to make sure levels are going up


----------



## cla

I just want to get the weekend over with because I always lose them then. When I feel possitive I will go to the drs becaUse they will. Keep an eye on me and I've got to have a scan at 6 weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

i will be so happy when this weekend is over to see your joy! and cant wait to see your 6 wk scan:cloud9:


----------



## cla

I've got to get that far first :(


----------



## RedRose19

dont worry claire before you know it, its gonna be monday and i bet there wont be another drop of blood as bubba is nice and comfy xxx
big hugs its gonna be okies xx


----------



## blessedmomma

youll get that far. look at how far you have come already af is officially late!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- it seems silly that you would work early when you would hardly get more than maternity leave. i hope he gets a job soon. what does he do for work usually?


----------



## naderz

I know. it kills me too have to go back at all never mind going back early :( i hope things pick up for us between now and then i would love nothing more than to be a sahm :)

katie come on tell us???????????

claire how you doing hun?

melissa how u doing? awh its so nice to see that ur kids all get along, i cant wait to find out what your having. a healthy baby is most important but it would be lovely for a baby sister after the 3 boys. the girls will be praying so they can do her hair and nails and all those girly things.


----------



## blessedmomma

uuuugggghhhh- morning sickness is really kicking in now. i know its not as bad as it will be, but im not ready for it. the past couple days i have felt sick in the morning before and after i eat.:sick:

katie- hope you tested!


----------



## naderz

awh melissa not so good. i cnt believe you are 6weeks already :)

claire & katie how you doing????????

:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

its quiet in here...

thanks sinead! how are you? has DH found a new job yet?


----------



## naderz

nope not yet :( we are waiting to hear back from 2jobs that he has applied for. xx

its very quiet in here indeed ????? ladies get your buts on here :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm here I've just not had time to get on. Rians friend stayed Friday and didn't go home till Sunday so I've been busy busy busy lol 
How is everybody doing xxx


----------



## naderz

Claire huni i didnt realise you had another angel :hugs: im so sorri hunni. i though the cream was going to solve it for you. you hav your testing soon dont you?? dont leave the hospital untill they tell you wats going on.

its always hetic wen a freind stays over..trying to keep them feed and amused but at leased its great company for Rian during the holidays.xxxxxx


----------



## Shey

I've been busy working and now I have more stress of having to pack and move. Will this ever end! Nothing good ever happens for me and I'm a good person. Grr...

Sorry had to vent ladies.

I hope you ladies and your LO's are doing well.


----------



## blessedmomma

why do you have to move shey?


----------



## cla

I thought the same sinead but it looks like It wasn't meant to be :(
My hospital appointment is today and I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope your appt is the start of many good things claire:hugs:


----------



## naderz

claire how did you get on??? i hope they find out fast. :hugs: we are all here for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

how are we today ladies???

i will be having a scan scheduled soon. my ob called yesterday and asked how i was and said she is gonna schedule one.:cloud9: cant wait to see our newest edition.


----------



## naderz

aww melissa how exciting whoo time is moving fast. ive told oh i officially want to start ttc or ntnp for definit but he just laughed at me so i dunno the out come yet. might see tomight wen we go to bed lol 

claire how are you doing hun?

katie,shey and all you ladies how are you all?? 

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope he does sinead!:happydance:


----------



## cla

well sinead what did he say or shall i say what did you do lol
melissa i cant wait to see your scan have they given you a date yet xx
katie i hope you are ok my sweet xx
shay how are you doing i bet the weather is lovely where you are xx
and hayley where are you i want to see that baby xx
as for me i went to the hospital wednesday and i told them i had had another 2 mc so she is sending me to birmingham womens hospital to see if they can find anything wrong with me as that dr couldnt find anything :(
then i had to go back to the hospital on friday to get my results back to see if i have got arthritis and it came back possitive so i have got rheumatoid arthritis.
she wanted to put me on a medication but its a big no no as im ttc so i have got to have a think what i want to do.
i wonder if ra is causing my mc ?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- they havent called with a date yet. i thought the same thing when you said you have ra! have you looked up any info about how it might be effecting your fertility? i had a friend with ra who desperately wanted a baby but couldnt have one so she started the adoption process. i have no idea if her ra had anything to do with it though, i never thought to ask.


----------



## cla

There is loads of info on the net but it's mainly the lupus but I haven't got that. They say the give you aspirin and somthing else but I can't remember what that was called.
I take it ms as kicked in :(


----------



## blessedmomma

it has but it hasnt been as bad as most of my pregnancies. i had to have a scan today as they thought i might be having a miscarriage. my fam doc did hcg levels on mon, wed, and fri last week. they were 25000, 33000, 35000. since the last one barely went up, it wasnt looking good. i had a scan scheduled for this fri, but they moved it up to today since the levels didnt go up by much. i told God i would praise Him either way, but really wanted all to be ok. 

baby was fine, measuring 2 days bigger so they changed my due date to march 21. heart beat was 165. baby has some little arm and leg buds already. my 4 year old informed me the baby looks like nathon and that he wants another brother. thankfully his sisters didnt hear. they are threatening to start painting little boy toe nails if its a boy. they want to doll up someone....


----------



## cla

Oh Melissa I'm sorry you had to go through that at least your baby is ok, the little bugger playing you up.


----------



## naderz

melissa im so glad everything is ok with you and the baby. isnt march 21st wen nathon was due ?? i bet your kids are so excitied, lets just hope a little girl is in here for the girls.xxx

claire i hope this is going to get you closer too wat is going on on. ive never heard of ra so i dont hav a clue about anything but hope this other hospital can find out. either way i wish you all the best in watever decision you come too weather to take the medication or not and il keep praying like melissa that you are going to get that baby you much want and you and keith 100% deserve.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower: and you WILL get a sticky bean hun. :hugs:

noah is teething like mad but no sign of any teeth yet. he is getting so big and rather loud lol


----------



## blessedmomma

nathons first due date was march 14, but got moved to march 8 by scan dates. he was induced feb 21 cuz of low fluid though:flower:


nathon is teething too but no teeth, poor baby


----------



## cla

So it looks like we have got a lot of teething baby's the poor things xx

As anybody heard of Katie or Hayley xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i havent heard from either, hope they are doing well!


----------



## blessedmomma

where are you in your cycle claire? ov coming up soon??? are you doing the low dose aspirin thing?


----------



## cla

I do to I just miss hearing there updates xxx
How are you feeling now Melissa xxx


----------



## cla

I'm on cd15 opk are still neg but im getting a lot of cm so ov should be in the next couple of days. I tried the aspirin on my last mc, I started taking it the minute I got a bfp is that how you use it !


----------



## blessedmomma

im ok. having ms but not too bad, so cant really complain. just off and on really


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think it could hurt any to use it now. it will get blood flowing easy to your uterus to prepare for implantation. i havent used it though so i cant really say.


----------



## cla

I will have to do somemore research it's doing my head in with all this ask Jeeves lol
I'm still trying to find out whats the best medication for my arthritis.


----------



## blessedmomma

i will be praying you get some answers about the aspirin and ra meds. hopefully you can find something that wont hurt ttc or the baby. i heard ra is very painful. im so sorry you have to contend with it hunny:hugs:


----------



## naderz

i knew the 21st was something to do with nathon just got mixed up :dohh:

i havent heard of katie or hayley either :shrug: they must be busy bees. lol


----------



## naderz

im on cd 22 of 30 not long untill i franticly start testing lol we bd unprotected 3times this cycle.

wen do u usually ov claire??


----------



## cla

Sinead does that mean you are ttc xxxx
It all depends my cycle are from 28/31 days so it might be the end of the week


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope this cyle brings new life for both of you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## naderz

OH still wont give me a definit answer on if we are or not :dohh: its so confusing :dohh: wen we :sex: i just hav to wait and see wat he is going to do - put 1 on or not :haha:

claire my cycles are between 28 and 32 aswell. this month im going by last month cycle which was 30days so im expecting af around the 20th. if she comes.

:hugs: and kisses :)


----------



## cla

Where as everybody gone :(
Melissa happy 9 Weeks xxxxx


----------



## naderz

cla said:


> Where as everybody gone :(
> Melissa happy 9 Weeks xxxxx

i know everybody dissappeared but us 3 :( :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

how are we ladies!?:flower:


----------



## cla

I think I will be here till the end lol


----------



## naderz

lol me too. by then melissa will hav a whole football team :haha:

im on cd 30 of 28-31 havent tested since monday:growlmad: ive had no tests although thats prob a good thing so im not doing my own head in

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## cla

Sinead you shouldn't come on here and say you haven't tested that's not the rules, you should always be peeing on somthing lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol claire- thats right. you must be peeing on something!

sinead funny you should say that. my DH just said yesterday he finally has his three boys so he has his foursome for golf:dohh: maybe he is trying for a whole football team but wont say til we have it:flower:

what day are you on claire??


----------



## cla

Melissa you will have to move house again lol
Well I think I got af today so it's up to a week early so the mc must have messed me up big time


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry hun. i have read that could happen. you arent having any signs of infection are you?


----------



## cla

Well ive had nomore bleeding so I'm really confussed


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe it was implantation. it would be the right time for it!:flower:


----------



## cla

Ildo you think, I've still got brown spotting ????


----------



## blessedmomma

how long did it go for all together with bright red?


----------



## naderz

i know but im too scared to pee on something.lol. oh thinks ive gone crazy always wanting to pee on things :rofl: :wacko:

golf :haha: so hav you told all your kids yet??

claire well wats the update? no af but a lil brown spotting?? sounding good F'X

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yes, the kids have known since the beginning. they are always excited for more


----------



## Rachaelx

I'm on CD18 if anyone wants to be my buddy?
I've been trying for 12 months and just started using opks. Let me know if you'd like to :) xx


----------



## cla

Rachaelx said:


> I'm on CD18 if anyone wants to be my buddy?
> I've been trying for 12 months and just started using opks. Let me know if you'd like to :) xx

Of course you can join us Hun xx


----------



## naderz

Rachaelx..welcome come join us crazy poas addicts :) xx

well im on cd 33 still havent tested :wacko: havent been to town to buy any but im gona go today and buy 1. im kinda nervous and excited but not wanting to get my hopes up all at the one time lol :shrug:

awh hav they melissa thats good. i bet it will be along 7months for them to wait. they prob ask you every day 'wen will the baby come' they be so excited.

claire my wee darling how r u doing?? xxxx


----------



## cla

get your ass in gear and get to town xxxx


----------



## naderz

cla said:


> get your ass in gear and get to town xxxx

 i am just waiting for noah to hav his lunch and then im off :)


----------



## cla

what test are you buying


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome rachael!:flower:

sinead and claire :test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## cla

Ain't she back yet, sinead where are you xxx


----------



## naderz

Hera i am.... well i tested yesterday in supervalue because i couldnt wiait till i got home :rofl: tested on a digital and it was neg :( still 4 days late tho. xxxx


----------



## cla

oh sinead fingers crossed you ov late xxx


----------



## naderz

i kno oh told me not to be dissapointed as wer arnt exactly ttc yet but i kinda cant help being dissapointed :( awh well af aint here yet so i guess im not ot yet.
im having egg white cm??? and a little nausia :shrug: maybe im just imaginging it lol

how r u today claire? xxx


----------



## cla

Maybe try another test xx


----------



## naderz

yea il hav to buy more. money isnt plenty this week so may just hav to get a cheap one somewhere. im sure if i was prego it would hav come up by now on digital. although it says you sholdnt test any sooner than 19 days after unprotected sex so maybe it was early. i dunno but time will tell. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead digitals are not sensitive at all either. i would try another kind if it were me

claire- how are you feeling?


----------



## cla

I haven't been feeling well since sunday night.
Otherwise I'm feeling down, everybody is telling me to do to the dr but he won't do anything as my af isn't due yet, plus by the time he does do somthing it will be to late and they won't be able to help :( I feel I'm letting you all down :(


----------



## blessedmomma

you arent letting us down hun, the drs there are letting you down. we are just concerned and want them to do something. if you were here they would want to monitor your hormones, baby, etc. they would be keeping an eye on you like eagles. i just hope you get to 6 weeks and see a little beating heart:cloud9:


----------



## cla

I think it's only because a my tests came back ok so they think nothing is stopping me from carrying a baby. Maybe the next hospital I go to might help


----------



## naderz

i ahv ordered a different brand off amazon should be here soon.

claire dont be silly hun u are not letting us down wat so ever. melissa is right the doctors are letting you down they should hav u up to the early preg clinic asap no matter how far along you are. wen i got my bfp with noah i went to the doc almost straight away and she had me in the early preg clinic within a few days and got my first scan at 5 weeks, another at 6 and another at 8ish (i think) i cant remamber if they done my hcg but they definitly watched me untillthe knew the baby was growing and the pregnancy was 'safe'

melissa hope your doing good. any sign of a bump yet??


----------



## cla

When should your tests be here


----------



## naderz

should be here in the next 2/3 days. ive never been this late before :/ also yesterday i had a dull pain in my left side all day :shrug: dont know wat it was ??


----------



## cla

Any news yet sinead xx


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe it was implanting sinead?

claire how r u hun? if i were you i wouldnt use the pessaries or tablets the dr gives. they are not natural and have many side effects. not to mention they can cause limb and heart birth defects for the baby and can give you breast cancer, ovarian cancer, uterine cancer, and cervical cancer. not good:nope:

if it were me i would stay on the cream for your health and the babies:hugs:

of course i do have friends that are on the pessaries and have to use them cuz they cant afford he cream, their insurance only covers the pessaries


----------



## cla

Melissa I've only got the cream so I'm using a bit more like I did last time. I'm really not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## blessedmomma

your test looks really good though hun!:hugs: hang in there. your doc is a turd. i wish i could give you mine:flower:


----------



## cla

Im thinking my af is either due tomorrow or Friday. 
I'm shocked how my test had no line then all of a sudden it went dark


----------



## blessedmomma

its very dark!!! maybe it was still implanting and now hcg has shot up??


----------



## cla

Fingers crossed I hope so too xxx
How are you doing, I'm so sorry I haven't asked.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no honey, no reason to be sorry im fine. sick still off and on and waking up in the middle of the night, so im exhausted but good besides that:flower:


----------



## cla

Is your sickness as bad as before.


----------



## naderz

i bought asda own brand they hav a sensitivity of 15miu i done one last night and this morning i can sort of see a line on last night but not really on this mornings so i dont know wat to think. im 6days late now :shrug: hoping my strips come from amazon today.

claire how are you hun?? :hugs:

melissa im sorry that your being sick so much but wen u hav a bundle of joy at the end it will seem worth it. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- my sickness is no where near as bad as any of my other pregnancies. :thumbup:

sinead- it will all be worth it:cloud9: hope it comes back pos!!! crazy to be so late:shrug:

well, talked my DH into picking us up some sub sandwiches for lunch. im craving a ham and swiss sammy. yum! told him the baby wants it:blush: its only 9:45am here so now im starving for it and have hours before lunch:dohh:


----------



## naderz

hey everyone, my internet wasnt working the past few days but im bk now. im 11days late but still not getting any definit positives :shrug: got doc app on thur morning.

how are you all doing?? xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thats crazy sinead. i hope it ends up that your pregnant and its just not showing up. i have seen that happen a few times on here


----------



## naderz

hav you? im a bit worried about ectopic as i was reading on google that can be a reason it doenst show up on a test :shrug: xxx i hope i am too and my body isnt playing tricks on me cuz ive always had reg periods and dont want to get messed up xxxx

how u keeping hun?


----------



## blessedmomma

im doing good. havent decided if im doing the downes syndrome scan and blood work or not. i have til sept 12 to decide.

i didnt know that about ectopics. i hope you dont have one! :hugs: are you gong in to see a dr about your cycle? maybe they can do a scan and check things out??


----------



## cla

I hope everything goes ok sinead and you have got a little one in there .
Mellissa I can't believe how fast it is going for you.


----------



## blessedmomma

i need it to slow down hun! i feel like i dont have time to keep up with it


----------



## naderz

im going to the doc to see if he can tell me weather im preg or not. :shrug: im almost 2 weeks late but still no definit possitive test.
i done a test this afternoon and gerald says he can see a line, i can too but its really really faint. (although more visable than the 100's of other tests ive done this past week) if i am preg i should be 6 weeks tomorrow :shrug: so were is my bfp???????? sooo confussed.lol

melissa is there a risk involved with the downs test? and the bloodwork? would that the same bloodwork that we get done over here at the 'booking' appointment?? xxxxx

claire how r u? any word on your appointment? xxxxxx


----------



## naderz

cla said:


> I hope everything goes ok sinead and you have got a little one in there .
> Mellissa I can't believe how fast it is going for you.

 time is flying soon we wil know weather you hav a pink bump or a blue bump melissa :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead im excited to find out the gender. still have a few weeks before that though. we are def happy with either. this also may not be our last, we will see!

i believe its the same test as over there. there is no risk, but i dont really trust the results. some of the dr's here just do it, my dr gives us the option. i have heard too many stories of someone being high risk and worrying the whole pregnancy only to find out baby was fine. or that it was low risk and baby had issues. they do another test here at 16-18 weeks called the triple screen and i usually have that one done. we were talking about it today and will probably do it and ignore the results. just to get the scan and get to see the baby may be worth it. we would never terminate the pregnancy either way though


----------



## naderz

ohh yes i see wat u mean. good luck with your decision, im sure you and little bubs will be just fine :flower:

do u think will the doctor laught at me tomorrow wen i tell him im there because my af is 2weeks late but no test is giving me a 100% :bfp: ???


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> ohh yes i see wat u mean. good luck with your decision, im sure you and little bubs will be just fine :flower:
> 
> do u think will the doctor laught at me tomorrow wen i tell him im there because my af is 2weeks late but no test is giving me a 100% :bfp: ???

no he better not! thats a very valid reason to be there. if your not pregnant then they need to find out whats wrong. especially since you are normally regular :hugs:

has anyone heard from any of our missing friends on here???


----------



## naderz

its at 9.20 in the morning so ill let u know wen im back.xx

nope havent heard a thing from them at all :shrug: they must be super duper busy.

hav you told the rest of your family yet melissa? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

we have told our famlies and my DH told his boss and some of his work friends. we still havent told people at church and some family members and some friends. 

i hope it comes back a bfp blood test and all is ok!:hugs:


----------



## naderz

I hope everybody is as happy and excited for u as us. :hugs: xxx 

Been up very early this morning thinking about it. getting nervous now. lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- cant wait to find out whats going on!:flower:


----------



## naderz

Girlies. i think im pregnant :happydance:

i done a test this morning an it didnt really hav anything. went to the doc gave him a sample waiting to get results in the morning, then done another test wen i got home and got a strongish :bfp: :D :D :D


----------



## naderz

also done another about an hour ago and got the same line again. xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay yay yay!!!!! can you get a pic up???


----------



## naderz

if you give me about 15 mins il try xx

:)


----------



## blessedmomma

:coffee:


----------



## naderz

lol im in the process of transfarring them from my camera. xx
they are a bit bad though would be better taken in the daylight. xxx 5 mins


----------



## naderz




----------



## naderz

dam its not that visable at all :(


----------



## naderz




----------



## naderz

that 1 is better xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i see it very clearly before even enlarging it! yay!!!!!! 

do you know when your due date would be yet???


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## naderz

going by my lmp it is thur 26th april. makes me 6 weeks today xxx :) but im guessing that il be put bac a week or so wen i get a scan. ive to ring my doc in the morning to get his result. wat will i do if he tells me his test was neg??? xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

naderz said:


> going by my lmp it is thur 26th april. makes me 6 weeks today xxx :) but im guessing that il be put bac a week or so wen i get a scan. ive to ring my doc in the morning to get his result. wat will i do if he tells me his test was neg??? xxxx

he wont tell you neg hun. tell him you got a bfp if he does. that sounds like a fab due date! you are prob right and will get changed. maybe you ov late this time? :shrug: that would make your test take longer to show up and your cycle longer too. yay congrats!!!!! :D


----------



## naderz

thank u melissa, yea thats wat im guessing as i wasnt really charting wen i ov so it could hav been anytime :) i hope everything goes ok. im nervous to put up a ticker xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i waited a week or so to put one up. i bet everything will be fine hun. you should put one up!


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- has the doc called back?


----------



## naderz

hey melissa, yea he called me friday morning and he told me my test came back weakly possitive so i hav to leave up another sample on thur morning to confirm a strong possitive before he reffers me on to the midwife. xxx


----------



## naderz

how is everyone today??

claire how you doing hun? is rian back at school yet? xxxx

melissa hope u, bump, boys and girls are keeping well. xxxx

katie,hayley and shey wer are u all hiding ?? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

we are all doing good sinead thanks :flower:

love the ticker!:happydance:


----------



## naderz

thank you, i got brave and put one up :) glad you keeping well. melissa im always watching the home and health channel on tv and there is a program on it '17 kids and counting' lol will be seeing you do a similar show :rofl: xxxxx :hugs: i can see why u want a big family i love the experience of pregnancy and childbirth (although traumatising) and the love children bring to your family and joy. awh its amazing. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant think of a bigger gift God gives. when i think of all i have, my home, our cars, all our possessions.... one day it will all be gone. but my husband and children will be with me forever in heaven. its amazing:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

i always have a pooch in my lower tummy. i have given up on trying to get rid of it, but today i woke up to a bump, hard and very noticable. it was not there yesterday so must be baby....

:cloud9:


----------



## naderz

oh melissa how lovely :) a bump...yeaaa!! xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey everyone ??????????????????????????? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hey sinead!!!! how are you feeling? are you getting any morning sickness or having any symptoms yet???


----------



## naderz

no all my symtoms seem to hav gone away last week i was feeling a bit sick even at the smell of food but now im fine.... this is scary too say and im worried but i dont feel preg apart from being bloated. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

im sure baby is fine. i have times when i feel that way:hugs:


----------



## naderz

do you, thats good to know. im sure everything is fine. the midwife phoned me yesterday about my 'booking in' appointment. she phoning me again next week to arrange a date :)

i got the same midwife as last time :happydance: she was real nice, i reguested the same consultant too so wen i get the post about my scan i hope his name is on it..

how did your appointment go??xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

it was really good. based on what they saw looked like baby is healthy. got moved up a couple days. what is the difference with your consultant and mw?


----------



## naderz

awh wat a beautiful pic :) thats good glad all is well

midwife (aka communtiy midwife) - you see her at your doctor clinic every 4 weeks and she does your antenatal checks, answers your questions,gives advice and measures your bump and listens to babies heart etc etc she also comes out to your house every 48 hours or so for 10days after the baby is born. but she does not be there for the birth of your baby. the midwifes in the hospital do that.

consultant (gynaecologiest/ob) - you meet him in the hospital your giving birth,he does you scans. you meet him at your 12week scan and then not untill 30something week growth scan unless you hav any problems in your past he will see you at 20something weeks aswell. he also decides c section and induction dates as well as be on call for performing the c section or reparing your stitches in theatre after childbirth and see you for the 6 week check up afterwards.

things must be so different over here than there. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

it sure is!

i have an ob/gyn that i see for every appt and she will do birth and everything. i have had some that do scans and all, but mine now doesnt. she has machines to do them for emergencies but sends me out for the regular ones. and no one will come to my home. im glad about that. it would make things chaotic i think. but if i was there i might not mind since thats just how they do things. if i had chosen a mw here i would still have the same mw for birth but would give birth somewhere other than a hospital, would be at home or a center. my ob will have nurses that help at the hospital, but no mw unless you specifically have your own come


----------



## naderz

here we dont have centres you just give birth in the hospital with watever midwifes are on duty. the midwife we see for our antenatal appointments would have once been a midwife in the hospital and then moved on to the 'community' as they call it. also here we get a health visitor who contacts you every now and again from 2weeks old to 5years old (school) they come to your house about 3times between 2weeks and 6 months to do babys weight and measurements, talk about weaning and vacines and any worries you hav. xxxx

sometimes they can be right bitches but mine is nice enough.


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad you got a good one hun! that has to make things much better. i like to clean my house as the day goes and i would feel pressure to keep it clean all day if i had someone coming off and on. it would probably stress me out. i like my house spotless when people come over. i get stressed even when our families come to see the baby:dohh:

when is your first appt?


----------



## naderz

Me too. i swear i spend everyday cleaning lol always something to be done. wen i hav people coming over family or anyone i go on a mad cleaning spree for hours. im not a fan of clutter either. we hav 4 bedrooms and 2 of them hav nothing but boxes, clothes,shoes and baby things in then. i hate going into the cuz they just seem SO messy. we cant afford to furnish them yet with beds :dohh:

my midwife app is next week some day im not sure which and i await post for my consultant and scan app. i hope she uses the doppler on my for some reassurance. with noah i was getting scans from 5weeks so was very reasurred then.


----------



## blessedmomma

we dont have entire rooms, too many kids to have a room not being used lol, but we have junk drawers that get on my nerves. i dont like clutter either and sometimes we will dump everything on the counter in a drawer to go through later, what a mess lol!

do you not think they will get you in for scans right away?


----------



## naderz

there are 3 doctors in my gp practice.2 men and 1 lady. with noah i went to the lady doctor to confirm my pregnancy and she reffered me to the early preg clinic for a scan straight away

this time i went to the man doctor and he didnt mension anything about an early scan. they wont do it over here unless you hav had miscarriages before but i guess he prob though ive had a baby since my 2 mc so i didnt need 1 :shrug: i dunno. which i had hav asked :dohh:

otherwise you hav to wait untill 12-17 weeks. :(


----------



## naderz

melissa i was just watching the home and health a programme called 'baby tales' there was a couple on from texas, she gave birth in a red brick building called 'texas health Arlington memorial' lol made me think of you :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## naderz

OH MY WORD ive just realised you are in kansas :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

i did know that....i just forogot :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: thats ok hun. texas isnt too far from me. like 5 hrs driving time. i have been there a couple times. :flower:


----------



## naderz

lol i feel so silly. i rushed onto the net to get writing too you wen i saw it. :rofl: must hav been baby brain :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- thats ok!:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies 
sorry I've been M.I.A. I moved a few weeks ago to Orlando so I've been spending time job hunting and trying to get into modeling and start my own vampire series. 

I hope you ladies are doing well. I miss you ladies!


----------



## naderz

Hi shey :hiya: vampire series??? wats that? good luck with job hunting xxxx good to hear from you.xxx


----------



## cla

Omg sinead you are pregnant congrats Hun when are you due xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hey claire- how are you doing???!!!!! missed you!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

Mellissa well what have you got in there and where's the bump pic xxx
I'm good just wish things where different with having a baby but we will get there


----------



## cla

Sinead where's all the goss about this bfp


----------



## blessedmomma

we find out the gender on halloween. i cant wait to know. i will be 20+1. i thought i put a bump pic up, but must not have.


----------



## naderz

CLAIRE your back :happydance: Happydance: we all missed you so much.

i hope your ok huni :hugs: xxxx

well almost 10weeks preg now :) didnt find out untill 6/7 weeks at the doctor because kept getting bfn.

whoo melissa time is flying nearly halfway in a month xx


----------



## cla

I can't believe you was getting bfn for that long but I bet you are over the moon.
Melissa look at that bump, I can't believe we have to wait that long to see what's in there . What do you think you are having xxx
Shay I hope your new home is nice have you got a pool


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i have no idea what we are having. i never have any womens intuition about it either. every time i guess im wrong. i go back and forth between which i would like, so i guess either is lovely :cloud9: i always have my 20 week scan at 18 weeks and this time i have to wait til 20+1. thats gonna be tough. i had to make the appt on a monday since my DH has mondays off so just have to roll with it.


----------



## Shey

Claire no we dont have a pool at this place, we are just renting for a year until we find a house to buy. How are you doing?

Sinead thank you. Yea I want to write like a vampire/witch series that is for adults only, cause I see so many series that are for young adults that I think we need a series strickly for us adults.


----------



## blessedmomma

shey- hope you like your new home and your series takes off!

here is my bump today, 15+5. do you have any bump yet sinead?


----------



## naderz

Sounds good shey good luck with it :thumbup: im sure it will be a bit raunchy ;) :hehe:

aw melissa how lovely. i think u hav quite a bump for 15+5 im 10+1 now i dont think i hav a defined bump yet but my back is arched so my belly has always been a sticky out belly anyway. looks like im pregnant even wen im not and although im a bit on the heavy side even back a few years ago wen i was skinny it still was sticky out. lol

claire we are yeah but at the same time a bit worried about wat some people might say with our finances and noah still a baby but im trying not to think of that anymore. i stilll havent told any body yet and it was my 21st 2 weeks ago and got 3 bottles of champagne. it think my mum begun to wonder why i didnt want a party or drink my champagne. lol aww well she will know soon enough.

how is everyone? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol im on my 8th pregnancy (2 mc) so i always have a pooch. i tried really hard to get rid of it with tummy exercises a couple kids ago but i think my tummy muscles must be shot. with my first i didnt show at all til 6 months. i used to be really skinny and worked out a lot. i guess thats something you have to get over with this many kids. well worth it to me though :cloud9:

i only had my pooch til 12+6 this time and woke up all popped out. you will probably take a while longer with it being your 2nd


----------



## naderz

do u think so. i can notice a pair of my jeans geting a little snug around the hip area this past week but i reckon i wont hav a defined bump untill 14weeks+

your avatar is so cute from wat i remember he is the double of your husband. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yes, he def looks exactly like his daddy lol:haha:


----------



## cla

how are my lovely ladies doing xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hello claire- its a lovely day here. how are you doing?


----------



## cla

Well I was good untill I had a message off my friend on here.
Iam truly gutted for her we mc the same time ( my 17 week angel) and she as had ivf again and found out she was having twins and even better one of each. But she has just messaged me to say she had them at 27 weeks and sadley her daughter was born sleeping. They said she had somthing wrong with her brain but her little boy is a little fighter. My heart is truly breaking for her xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

:cry:oh my. im so sorry to hear that. i prayed for her. why were they born so early?


----------



## cla

Her waters broke with the little girl so they tried to stop the little boy coming but he came a few days later. It has really broke my heart, I truly feel for her xxx


----------



## cla

Thank you for praying for her I hope god is looking after her xxxxx


----------



## naderz

oh claire im so sorry to hear that. i hope her little boy grows stronger. bless them xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

wow that sounds horrible. im sure God is with her. i hope her little boy keeps fighting


----------



## cla

Mellissa I can't believe you are 16 weeks already just think you are nearly half way.
Sinead how are you feeling, when are you having a scan xx
Shay I hope your new house is going well xxxx
Katie and Hayley I hope you are both ok


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- it seems like its going really fast. i know im gonna turn around twice and baby will be here. i realized i hadnt read in my book since 14 weeks so i caught up on that today. 

how are you feeling??

hope everyone is doing ok today!


----------



## cla

Yeah im good , just waiting for my letter from the hospital xx


----------



## naderz

hav you told keith bout any of this hun will be going to your appointment?? you need hugs and support from him too. we will give you all virtual hugs and support but sometimes you need them in the flesh too. i know this appointment is going to be good for you and get you closer to a super duper extra extra sticky bean :) :hugs: xxxxx

ive got my scan the last friday of october i thinks its the 28th :shrug: looking forward to it. hope everything is ok.

melissa how you doing? is the morning sickness gone now? xxx 

katie and hayley wer hav yous gone :( xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

it really wasnt too bad. probably the easiest i have ever had morning sickness. i still have an odd day every now and then though. today i felt sick this morning for a while.

what about you sinead? are you getting sick yet?


----------



## cla

Yeah sinead Keith knows but he cant get time off so my mom comes with me .
Mellissa I bet it's a girl you have got in there, I can't wait till you find out


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im glad you have your mom to come with you. my Dh cant get off for every appt i have to go to also. mostly when the kids have to go to the dr unexpectedly from sickness. i am getting anxious to know now. from monday i will have 3 weeks to go to find out the gender:happydance:


----------



## naderz

aww thats good claire im glad your mum is going with you. xx any sign of a letter today?

melissa i hav some days wen im feeling sick and days wen im not. i had a great few days there but i didnt sleep last night cuz of feeling sick and got up this morning and puked and hav puked twice more today. :shrug: i find it strange that it would be setting in more now at 11weeks i though it would begin to tapper off now not get worse :dohh: xxxx


----------



## cla

Well I've got some good news my letter as came from the hospital so I've got an appointment On the the 20th. I really hope they can help me xxx
How are two pregnant friends xxxx
Shay how are you Hun xxx


----------



## naderz

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA thats not too far away at all. ohhh i s o hope they do something to get you that long long awaited baby :hugs:

well i hav been sick since thursday night. vomiting and i can barely bring myself to eat anything. im starting to get really worried now about my pregnancy and i dont see the midwife for another 3 weeks.

hope all you lovely ladies had a good weekend :) and are all keeping well. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i sooooo hope they do something, and im glad they are getting you in soon :hugs:

sinead- im sorry your feeling so sick. :nope: hope it passes soon. are you able to be seen earlier? glad you have your scan coming soon :happydance:


----------



## cla

Sinead Can't you see your dr and see what they say, you are in the wars this time xx
Melissa only 2 weeks left and we find out what you are having, I'm saying girl xx


----------



## naderz

wooooo.. i logged on and was super confused at this new layout.

i rang the midwife today and left a mesg but she didnt ring me back so il be ringing first thing in the morning. i feel great untill i eat something then im really ill untill i eventually vomit it all back up so ive decided not to eat cuz its so awful. i dont want to not eat but i feel i hav no choice. i hope they can see me asap wen i get talking to her if not il be going to see my gp straight away.xx il keep yous updated.xx


----------



## cla

Sinead I hope you get to see someone, the last thing you need is not to eat xxx
As for the new changes, I don't think they can get much advertising on lol


----------



## cla

Where as everybody gone, I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im soooooooo sorry ive not been around ive not had the internet :( its soo good to be back... we only got it back yesterday :D 

i hope everyone is well omg melissa and sinead how time is flying!!! :)

claire, and hayley i hope ye are both well :) miss talking to ye ladies :( :( the last few weeks have been hard with work etc.. 

but light at the end of the tunnel... found out today im preggo!!! 
me and oh gave up on ttc so i got bit depressed and sad about it but started to feel ok.. we were planning still are planning the wedding and then to go to austrailia after with our friends for a year how exciting so i was ok with it.. so me and david were still ... un protected but thought meh we cant get preg even trying so should be ok.. then last week my bbs started aching alot.. and i started having period like cramps.. but no af.. so today i figure might just check just incase.. and omg a positive test! and i barely had any pee and it was so clear def a positive! i think going by dates i am 6 weeks.. ill have to wait for my doc appt though... i cant believe it.. it hasnt sunk in!


----------



## blessedmomma

katie!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats so awesome hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

almost that same exact thing happened with me. before i had any kids we were ttc for a long time. i got real sad and upset but was in college and focused on that instead. a few months later i realized i had missed my period and tested pos. im not sure why it happens like that. im so happy for you though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you have an appt set up yet?


----------



## RedRose19

ive not done anything yet lol and i cant now cuz its the weekend ill have to wait til monday im still in shock.. ladies i couldnt sleep last night i dunno why but i felt so sicky... first time ive noticed since ive found out.. 

thanks melissa im so excited i cant believe it just happened its self i thought me and oh would need help some day in the future. any tips to stop the quesyness?


----------



## naderz

Girls sorry i havent been on in a while. the midwife told me to see my gp on wed morning and i did and he sent me to the epc to get checked out. turns out i had hypermenisis and had keytones and everything possible in my urine so they admitted me to hospital wed night and thursdsy night, put me on a dip to get me undehydrated and my urine clear again and get me eating and drinking again.

so i hav a HUGE suprise.......... while they wer doing a scan they noticed IM HAVING TWINS :) wat a mega mega shock. but we are starting to get used to the idea now. its sinking in.


katie so glad to hear from you and that is fantastic news hun...congrats. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

omg!!!!! sinead!!! that is a shock! wow your soon gonna be a momma of 3 babies! are you happy? how lovely


----------



## naderz

i know i cant believe it. the consultant looked a me and said 'i hav a surprise for you' and was smiling... i near rolled off the bed. Gerald near fell over. we are getting excited now that it has sunk in. Im going to hav 3 under two.......omg.

katie im sooooooo happy for you hun its fantastic.

now claire hun this app is going to bring you a sticky bean.. then we all can be bump buddies :) xxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

im so happy for you!!! :) i hope you have one of each sinead!!! :) how nice would that be. i bet your oh is shocked! lol


----------



## cla

Omg Katie that's fantastic news, I hope this means you will be on more xxx


----------



## cla

Bloody hell it's a double shock on this thread you get no news the boom then there is loads xx
Sinead I'm over the moon for you, so I take it you wont be going back to work xx
Where's the scan I would love to see it xx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- i have heard these motion sickness bands help a lot. i tried them for a couple weeks but the are very annoying to me and i kept having to take them off to do dishes, laundry, cleaning, etc. since i have a ton of dishes and laundry to do every day im not sure if it helped me much. plus when i took it off my wrists felt bruised and sore. but, i have heard they help some women a lot lol! my best friend for morning sicky is a medicine called zofran. i dont know if you have it there, or maybe in a different name, but its safe for baby and works wonders. i hope you dont get it too bad or for too long:hugs:

sinead- im sooooo excited your having twins!!!!!!!!!! :yellow::yellow: thats a double blessing! your gonna be a busy momma for sure, but it will be worth it and fun in many ways. im sorry about the hypermesis. i had it with my third and got dehydrated. it was so horrible. i wouldnt wish that on anyone. did your due date get changed at all?

im so over the moon for you ladies:cloud9:

claire- i hope you get a sticky one this time:hugs: would be lovely for us to all be preggers :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much melissa.. im finding it difficult, im starving one mine so i eat as it makes me feel sick to be hungry.. then after only a few bites i feel so sick so stop..then i feel quesy for about 30 mins then im starving again... :wacko:

but its all worth it i know it will be :happydance: my last af was aug 27th.. so im sure im 7 weeks today.. :shrug:


----------



## naderz

Im so excited :happydance: hehe but MEGA shocked still.lol

claire i dont hav a scanner but i can lend my mums to get it uploaded sometime. we find out in 2 weeks if they share a placenta at my next scan. i think that will tell us if they are identical. but i do know they are in different sacks.

so how are all you ladies ???? :hugs:

claire i cant wait for your app this thur :) i hope it brings lots of happyness xxxx

i think im going back to work 16hours a week just. but il be off again in march lol. gerald still has not found a proper full time job yet and its really stressing us out.


----------



## RedRose19

i hope he finds something so you can relax abit more, i still cant believe it.. twins! david keeps joking that its going to be twins! lol im due 3 weeks before our wedding! which means i hope baby arrives on time and not late or i dunno what we would do lol.. 
it will be so nice to have a small baby at the wedding though :) my best friend a bridesmaid has asked to look after the bab for the day :) so i said of course as i wont be able to with him/her all the time so its good to know someone will help me :)


----------



## blessedmomma

katie thats so awesome! im so happy for you. i cant believe baby is due 3 weeks before your wedding too. what a double blessing:flower: so you guys arent changing the wedding date at all then. what is your official due date???

sinead- are they gonna measure the babies at your next scan for a more accurate due date? i know you were worried about that when it took forever for your bfp to come up:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

well im not sure what my due date is tbh... my last af was aug 27ish i think.. but i might of ovulated at a different time, but going by last af i should be due around the 2nd of june, so that makes me 7 ish weeks i think but im sure when they do my bloods they should be able to tell roughly wont they how far i am?


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- im not sure from bloods. it may be something they do there. here they usually do a scan. june 2 is a great day!!!!!! thats a good time of year to have a baby. one of my dd is may 11 and one of my ds is june 21. he was due june 10, but went way over the little rascal.
how are you feeling today???


----------



## RedRose19

i wont get a scan til im 12 weeks but i dunno when that will be lol.. but with my history of mc's i hope they scan me sooner..

im feeling ok i actually got sick today first time.. i seem to feel my worst around lunch time.. i get so nauseous its usually when i have the cramps.. which is normal i hope ladies? these cramps? i get them every day on and off all day..


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope they get you in soon hun! yes, the cramps are normal. i get them a lot in the beginning. and every so often throughout when things are growing again:hugs:


----------



## naderz

katie they will prob do a scan to see how big baby is measuring and give you a proper date. hav you made your doc app yet?? xx

melissa wen they scanned me in the epc on wednesday the babies measured 9weeks exactly. but according to my lmp i was 11+6 so they hav put me back 3 weeks which i thought was a lot. i get another scan on oct28th with my ob so we will see wat they measure then. as for a due date i hav no idea wen i would be due somewhere in may im guessing but i know that twins are usually born around 37/38weeks and i was already at higer risk of preterm labour now with twins im a even greater risk. i would say end of april start of may but il ask my ob/consultant for an exact date wen i see him for the scan. xxx

i hope this hyperemesis stays away, wen did yours start melissa, did you hav to go into hospital? and wen did it end?? xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i hope they give you a better date. i dont remember when my hypermesis started. i usually start getting sick around 5-6 weeks but that was a weird pregnancy. we werent ttc, we were using the pullout method.:blush: and i didnt realize i had missed my period til a few weeks later. im not sure how long it lasted either, that was 4 1/2 years ago lol. i would say the first tri at least. i know it was the worst ms i have ever had though. i was throwing up all day long, whether i ate or not. and my throat would burn all day. it made it hard to drink or eat anything. i ended up getting dehydrated and yes, i went to the hospital. i got on a pill called reglan here and it is a medicine to help heartburn my emptying the stomach out. i had to take a couple a day but it did the trick. there wasnt even stomach acid to throw up. i would still feel sick every now and then but at least could eat some and drink water. they told me that getting dehydrated can make you have contractions and you can miscarry the baby so that was scary. i knew you went early with noah, i was wondering how that would effect a twin pregnancy that usually goes early anyways. at least they already know that about you so they can keep a better eye on you.:hugs:

our 20 wk scan got moved up from oct 31 to oct 27, yay!!!!! i know its only a few days, but im sooooo excited to know which it will be. we get paid the day after, so im sure we will go get the baby some things when we know for sure:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies hope ye are all well, melissa thats great its closer! i hope your having a girl so you have 3 of each :) that would be nice im sure your girls would like that xx

sinead thats alot to bring it back by.. :/ im still so shocked its twins! lol 

i had my doc appt today she was very nice.. but very busy so felt abit all over the place.. but she got me to take a preg test was positive i was starting to freak out in case the tests were duds lol last min paranoia, but all was fine and they are gonna give me an early scan so hopefully in 2-3 weeks i will get my date in the post :)

i hope i get it soon, my due date is june 2nd :)


----------



## naderz

yeaaa melissa its so exciteing i cant wait to see what your having..

im def going to ask this time wat im having..i hope they tell me. 
got a phone call this morning and ive to go for a scan this friday :D so excited. i hope they still dont put me back 3 weeks...thats tooooo long.lol
yea i had that buring in my throat too i thought it was just heartburn. im so glad i didnt leave it a day longer to see the doc and go to the hospital. i also hope it doesnt come back :( it was awfull.

aww katie thats great i bet you are so excited. will david be going with you? 3 weeks before your wedding lol whoooo thats is short. but how lovely :) i hope you dont go overdue..hehe

claire my hunni...how are you doing??xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- yay for appt and scan coming up! :happydance:

sinead- i hope it stays away too! and yay for a scan this friday. i hope you are having twin girls and yay for finding out when you can:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies how is everyone doing? my days seem to be going so slow.. i just want my scan date here already lol it will prob be next week before it comes through the post, im anxious to get the first scan done..
i was freaking out yesterday as i keep getting cramps etc so i thought id take a digital as if it said less than 3+ i knew something was wrong.. but to my delight it showed 3+ i feel much better now i know it still doesnt mean im out the clean but i feel abit more confident that bubs is ok


----------



## cla

Katie that's fantastic news on the digi you have got to try and relax now xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

its very hard to.. esp with my past.. i just so paranoid every time i go to the loo im checking for blood etc.. :wacko:


----------



## cla

I would be the same, did you get your scan date through yet xx


----------



## RedRose19

how are you anyway claire :hugs: i really hope this is it for you, be so good to be all preg together xx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

no not yet it will be posted to me from the hospital hopefully by next week as i was promised an early scan.. and in ireland you get your first scan at 12 weeks so thats only 4 weeks away anyway so hopefully it means in 2 ish weeks?


----------



## cla

I know I would love us all to be bump buddies but I can't see it happening.


----------



## naderz

dont say that claire..i know its hard but be positive :hugs: today is your appointment :happydance: let us know EVERYTHING as soon as your back xxxxxx good luck :hugs: xx

katie i still do that too. complusive knicker checker :rofl: try and enjoy it and in no time youll be holding baby in your arms. xx

melissa how u doing hun? xx


----------



## RedRose19

i got ym scan date already! its this wed! that was so quick. then i get another in november so im getting an extra scan! :)

let us know how u get on claire :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for scan date katie!!!! i just know everything will be fine:flower: we find out in a week what we are having. im soooo excited.

hope everyone is having a great week!!!:hugs:

i took a pic this morning of bump, 18+4. looks same as two weeks ago though.


----------



## RedRose19

awww u have a cute bump :) 

thanks im so hoping it goes ok.. im so nervous cant wait to get it done and i can relax a bit then :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i always have a lot of cramps in the beginning hun. im sure its normal. and checking for blood is normal after m/c too. a m/c really messes with your head. i cant wait to hear how your scan goes!!!!

and congrats claire!!!! cant wait to hear how your appt goes. :hugs:


----------



## cla

Mellissa you wouldn't tell you was pregnant, but I bet it will soon pop out. I'm still saying girl xx
Katie oh I can't wait to see the pic xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- how are you doing? isnt your appt today??? i feel popped already :)


----------



## naderz

melissa i cant believe it i was just upstaires putting on my jammies and thought i must get melissa to put up a bump photo soon and low and behold i log on and there it is. :haha: xx its cute but small, i bet you are beautifuly skinny non pregnant. i look preg even wen im not lol xx wen im 18weeks ill be a beached whale:haha: xxx

aww katie that is brill roll on wed for you :happydance: once there is a heartbeat mc dramatically decreases so you can relax after wed hun xxxx

claire il chat you on your journal about your app hun. hope you are doing ok after it??xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i have a never ending pudge now after this many kids. i have learned to hide it with certain clothes. i bet you are gonna be a lot bigger than with noah having two in there :baby::baby::cloud9:


----------



## naderz

lol yea i probly will and my bump with Noah was huge anyway :shrug: i dunno wat im going to look like xx


----------



## naderz

oh yea my scan lol i forgot... ok so on friday the babies was measuring 10+5 and 10+3 so they grew 12days in 8 days....i think. on the screen it said my due date was tue 15th may but i know thats more than likely going to change. il see wat date my consultant gives my this friday. they wer both wiggeling about and kicking arms and legs... was amazing :cloud9:

hope everybody is good :thumbup: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

so good to hear babies are growing good:flower: april/may is a good time of year:cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i hope your all well?

sinead so glad to hear they are growing so well :)

ive got my first scan 2mor morning eeeeeeek!!! ladies im terrified and excited at the same time i dunno what im gonna be like by the morning.. i cant see how im gonna sleep


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you sleep some tonight hun! cant wait to see pics if they give you some. :happydance:

mine is thursday and im already so on edge! i know it will be hard to sleep tomorrow night. im glad my appt is at 8am so i dont have to wait all day. cant wait to know what im having!!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyyy melissa i cant wait to see if its a boy or girl im gonna bet its a girly! :)

my appt is early too its at like 8.50 am :) and david is gonna come with me so excited! please god make this be a sticky bean!


----------



## cla

I can't wait to see these scans xx
Melissa I think it's a girl as well.
And Katie I bet it will all be ok xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

hi ppl just new to this site today and im tryin ttc and would love someone to tlk to xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks claire am just terrified, i hope your well as can be hun xx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

Saradavies89 said:


> hi ppl just new to this site today and im tryin ttc and would love someone to tlk to xxxx

hello sarah :hi: nice to meet you :flower: good luck in ttc


----------



## blessedmomma

hello and welcome sara!

katie- i just know this baby is here to stay :hug:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. i means so much :hugs: just less than an hour to go... we will leave to walk to the hospital in about 20 mins take a slow walk over as i wont be able to walk very fast with a full bladder... god im so nervous! i didnt sleep much like a thought.. woke every hour.. i had horrible dreams that i went to the scan and no hb... i just really hope all is ok today.. please baby move around for me and daddy


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies scan went so well, although im 6 weeks not 8 but we saw a healthy heartbeat so happy seeing that flickering, i put the scan as my avatar! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:yay! so precious!!!!! :crib:did they give you your new due date to go on?


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much :hugs:

no cuz she said it will prob change again by my 12 week scan she said they go through growth spurts and its hard to tell for def until your 12 weeks or something im not sure what she meant so i worked out my own date for now going by 6 weeks and 1 day its june 19th :) so we have had to move the wedding to july 28th
which isnt too bad gives me about 6 weeks to recover


----------



## blessedmomma

awww my first ds bday is june 21. at least you could still move wedding so you will have recovery time. it will be cute to have baby there.:cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks melissa im so excited, it will be nice to have a small baby at the wedding :) im a little nervous as to how we will cope with a small baby at the wedding.. any tips for young babies and weddings would be very much appreciated


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news Hun , what a beautiful pic I bet you are so happy xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wish i could help. i had a 6 or 7 month old at a wedding with a double ear infection, but thats a lot different than a newborn. and will have a 3 month old at one this next summer. DH brother is getting married june 8. but my main concern will be keeping all 6 kids happy and quiet through it. especially if he has my DH be a groomsman. i will be on my own with the 6 of them while he is up there. :wacko:


----------



## naderz

katie that is great, im so glad everything went ok for you. how exciting having your new baby at your wedding. that will be soo sweet. how are you going to dress shop??? lol xx

melissa i cant wait to see wat your having eeeeek!!! hurry up thursday. :)xx

claire how is you doing petal??xx

well went to see my midwife yesterday and she is still counting me as 13+6 weeks and keeping my due date 26th april.

got the consultant on friday for my '12week' scan so we will see wat he says xx

hope everyone is doing good. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i absolutely cant wait now!!!! its almost time to find out. my Dh is talking about it a lot and i just cant wait to go to bed tonight so tomorrow will come. its at 8am so as soon as i get up and around it will be time to go. :wohoo:

so glad your appt went good sinead!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i cant wait to hear all about it!!!! :) how exciting! 

sinead goods to hear your doing well and so are the babies :) 

thanks claire, hope you doing ok xx :hugs:


----------



## naderz

melissa its 10.35pm here are you not 6 hours behind us??

i hav majour heartburn right now :(


----------



## naderz

katie your pic is lovely. i wish i had a scanner to upload mine :(


----------



## blessedmomma

yes, its 4:39pm here. will be bedtime at 9 and as soon as i wake up its time to go! really only 4 hrs for me to wait cuz i will be sleeping til its time. i made it at 8am on purpose so i wouldnt have to wait all day


----------



## naderz

awww righty i see.
4 hours :happydance: :happydance: yeeeeeeehooooooo i cant wait. so wat time will i log on tomorrow to see? if your app is 8am that means it will be 2pm here so wat time will you be home?


----------



## blessedmomma

i have no idea. hopefully it will go quick but i know they will have to do a lot of measurements. my 12 week one the baby wouldnt move to the right spot and it took forever. baby better show the goods thats all i gotta say. im not leaving without knowing the gender! i dont care if i have to look like the crazy pregnant lady :grr:


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited!! :happydance:

sinead i used the webcam on my laptop do you have one to take a pic with?


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- how are you feeling??? hopefully not too sick!


----------



## cla

Melissa I'm still saying girl xx x


----------



## RedRose19

the sickness seems to be easing abit.. i think as long as i dont let me self go starving (which seems like all the time) then it seems to be ok... i just try go with what my body wants


ohhhhhhhh today is the big day!! i say girl too


----------



## naderz

im gona say girl aswell melissa. xx

anybody any ideas for mine? they are non identical xx


----------



## naderz

katie i dont hav a webcame either x il try and get my mums scanner this weekend


----------



## blessedmomma

we are having a boy!!!!!! :blue: my DH is over the moon! already making plans for his boys and how he is gonna coach basketball with them :cloud9:

will start looking at names now too :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

wow i cant believe another boy!! how cute for your boys :) they will be the best of buds growing up :hugs: what names do you like?


----------



## blessedmomma

we havent really started looking at names yet. im so excited!!!! cant wait to add him to our family :cloud9:


----------



## cla

Well I was soooo wrong lol
What sort of name are you looking for xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

have no idea yet. it has to end in "on"


----------



## RedRose19

simon? arron? anton, brandon, cameron


----------



## blessedmomma

lol thank you! we have a small list started from a month or two ago, but dont know where it is. we can get serious about looking now:happydance: im so excited to know he is on his way. dont like calling baby 'it'. feels good to plan and dream for our little boy:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

lol your welcome i was excited about names for you couldnt help list some hehe simon is my brothers name hehe


----------



## blessedmomma

its very cute! are you guys picking out names soon? it will probably take us a while to decide.


----------



## RedRose19

yeah we been thinking of names.. but none set in stone so to speak

i love the name ruth, sophie and ella/ellen for a girl

and like eoin, thomas and ben for a boy :)


----------



## naderz

another little boy melissa how sweet :) xx

aww katie they are all pretty names xx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- those are beautiful names :flower: thomas is a good runner for middle names for us after my dad. his name is actually tommy, but i think it would be nice


----------



## naderz

so ladies. the consultant put my back to 11+3 weeks and my new due date is 16th may but the babies still will be be coming end april anyway. somewhere between 37-38weeks unless i go into prem labour before that.....lets hope not!!! 

he asked me how i want to deliver them and i cant make up my mind. my perineum is still very tender and still tears and bleeds during sex :blush: so its obviously still quite soft and im afrid il just rip open like a page :nope: but on the other hand im terrified of needles and dont want to hav a needle in my back and a drip for a section so i really dont know wat to do.:shrug:

hope everybody is having a nice weekend :hugs: xx


----------



## naderz

melissa i LOVE your avatar... baby no.6 is just georgeous :)

i forgot yo add, i again had protein in my urine as well as leckocytes and also my iron level is much too low but he told me not to start iron tablets untill i stop being sick otherwise i will get worse but ive to live on red meat and iron foods and im not allowed anymore tea :( dont know how il cope without my tea and bickies. :shrug:
he done another scan on me but the babies wouldnt stretch out and wouldnt stop somersaulting so he couldnt get them measured so he went on the dates from last fridays scan.


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i hope you get better soon! whatever they say to do just do it lol! dont be afraid hun. im sure they will fix you up if you go naturally. and if you have a section they dont leave a needle in your back. thats just a myth. they use a needle to deaden the outer skin so you dont feel anything first. then they put a very very small tube in your back to let the medicine in. im sure by the time babies are coming you will be so excited to have them in your arms it wont matter as much. :cloud9: may 16 is a great dd, but im sure they will be earlier. probably more like early may :baby::baby:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww sinead :hugs: i was the same i went off tea as i know its not good for calcium levels either, so i bought a hot drink i could drink other than tea, i got horlicks choc drink, its so light on your tummy and it helps you sleep at night its very yummy, or maybe just normal hot choc anything to replace the hot drink u used to have :hugs: 
about c sectioin or naturally, i think it would be safer to go with c section just my thought cuz its very rare both twins are facing downwards so they might have to giveyou a c section anyway, but if you opt for it, at least then you can plan for it you know? 

awwww melissa i love the avatar too he looks just like his brothers already!


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree with katie about the section. i know its a surgery, but sounds like it would actually be easier on your body. and with twins the chance of one being breech is very scary. they can get their head caught in the canal when they come out feet first and die. its just not worth the try i wouldnt think. i would rather take a little more time for my body to heal after birth than chance losing one if that makes sense.


----------



## cla

Morning everybody and babies I hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## naderz

hey ladies im so sorry i havent been on. i had to go back to work on tuesday-reluctantly!!! oh still had no ongoing full time work so i had to go back. it breaks my heart everymorning leaving noah, i cry every morning and every evening wen i get home cuz i just feel so quilty and sad leaving him. i find myself crying if he hurts himself aswell cuz i keep thinking if it happened wen i was at work i wouldnt be there to hug him but anyway im not going to talk about it anymore cuz im crying again.lol.

although on the plus side im not allowed to work past 28weeks (and even that is pushing it cuz im on my feet all day long) so that means i only hav to work untill feb :) which isnt that far away really. plus ive 1 weeks holiday to take between now and then plus another 4 weeks before mat leave officially starts.lol

how are all you ladies keeping?? im keeping well. havent had much nausia or any sickness this last week so i might start my iron tablets soon.

katie i must try horlicks choc drink. i just want something i can dip my biscuits into LOL and hot water really is not nice.

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hey sinead hows you? any news?


----------



## naderz

me...na not really lol 13weeks today..feel like ive been pregnant forever already cuz they put me back 3 weeks :( xx how u hun? xx


----------



## RedRose19

im ok thanks i feel like time is going so slow! lol i just wanna be at 12 weeks now so i cant tell people and be ok lol


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- sorry you had to go back to work. boo. :growlmad: 

im sorry its going so slow for you ladies too, mine is going tooooo fast. i cant even keep up in my book. :nope:feeling good though. we are decided on thomas as a middle name too, after my dad. no first name yet.


----------



## naderz

thomas is a lovely name melissa it would be one of my choices too. ive no idea about names. ive picked 2 girls names but havent any idea on boys. my girls are alana and leah but not sure if oh is set on them yet. xx

glad you both are keeping well. :hugs: just had a lovely 2 days off in a row. was great. back tomorrow at 8.30am. awh well at leased its only untill feb :happydance: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

love both of those names sinead! i have a step sister named leah. 

i had a rough night. went to bed early and couldnt fall asleep. then tossed and turned all night. woke up at 4:45am for the day boo! Dh is bringing home some dinner to make things easier. no cooking or dishes tonight, yay!


----------



## RedRose19

awwww your oh sounds similar to mine :hugs: i was getting cramps yesterday and just couldnt do much the apartment is a right tip :haha: and he brough home food too to help :cloud9: must say i could get used to my oh being this sweet! its not like he wasnt before just seems more now..

sorry your couldnt sleep melissa thats always the worse if i dotn get my sleep im a right grumpy ole thing lol


lsdies is it possible for the baby to be on the side of my vomb rather than right in the middle... im sure this beanie is on my right side its where i get all the stretching pains of growing beany


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks katie, i need my sleep too. i become a grump real easy without it. 

im pretty sure the baby can be on one side hun. probably more often to one side than in the middle during the beginning when they have more room.


----------



## RedRose19

do you have any names or a list yet :)


----------



## blessedmomma

just our mddle name. its thomas. :flower:


----------



## cla

I hope everybody is ok xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i have been kinda scared this week. i found out i was exposed to a virus called fifth disease. its usually harmless for healthy people, gives them cold-like symptoms then a rash. some people have no symptoms at all. but since im pregnant it can be very harmful to the baby. he could even die:nope:

i had to go in wednesday to have blood drawn for two tests. the first test will show if i have had the virus before and am already immune to it. if thats the case i dont have to worry about the baby being hurt by it and will be safe in any future pregnancies as well. 

the second test will show if im infected with it right now. if i am i have to go in often to have the baby monitored by scans. if he shows any signs of having the virus like swelling, excess amniotic fluid, anemia symptoms in the baby, etc. they will have to draw blood from his cord to see if he has the virus. if he does they will start blood transfusions in him. they have to inject blood into his cord and directly into his tummy. depending on how bad he has it will decide how many times this happens. its risky and has its own complications but may be the only way to save his life.

we are praying and hoping for the best. i dont want to lose my lil guy or have him in any pain :cry:


----------



## cla

Oh melissa I bet you are so worried l, I have never heard of that before.
When do you get the results back xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks im trying not to worry, but its very hard. i got a call from our dr reminding us of nathons check up on monday and i asked if the results were back yet. they said they would check and call back. the nurse called back and said the test is rare so it had to be sent by the lab to another lab. the results wont come back for a few days. i was hoping i would have an answer today but i guess it will be next week.

i hadnt heard of fifth disease either. i guess its common that children have it, but since it doesnt really effect them much its not a big concern. its only pregnant women and people who are already ill with cancer, AIDS, things like that where it can have bad consequences. 

im disappointed i have to wait til next week. im gonna think about this all weekend. :wacko: 

on a good note, we chose our lil guys name.... it is mason thomas. :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- since you know the RA can effect pregnancy and make you mc, can they give you something so there is a fighting chance with another baby? certainly they have treated RA pregnancies before?


----------



## cla

I love your name you have picked its lovely xx
As for your question I haven't a clue xx


----------



## cla

Well what more can I say :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







8f6776d2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

omg!!!!!!! claire!!!! that is the strongest positive you have gotten in the whole year!!!! this is got to be your sticky bean have you started the meds i hope they come soon! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

melissa im sorry i hope all goes ok, im sure it will :hugs: your mason will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thanks Katie, I've phoned them this morning and they have ordered them for me so I have got to collect them Tuesday. They was going to deliver them to my house but I've got an oppointment at the hospital for my ra so I won't be in for the delivery


----------



## RedRose19

oh right well the sooner you have the tabs the better.. keep relaxed feet up claire for the day if you can just make today as stress free as possible have the tabs 2mor should be fine, i have a really good feeling about this claire omg we would be due only a month apart!! :D


----------



## cla

Katie I can't believe it a month apart, I'm trying my hardest not to get excited


----------



## RedRose19

so please feet up ok?


----------



## cla

My feet are up ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the well wishes ladies! nathon had his check up today so they called the lab while i was there and i found out i had the virus before so i am immune!!!! i am so very thankful :flower:

now i dont have to worry about mason or any future pregnancies for that matter. :D

claire- i am sooooooo very excited for you!!!!! so happy you are getting your progesterone and going in to get checked out for the RA too!!!! i have a good feeling hun, will be praying for you :hugs:

how are you feeling katie? ms gone yet?


----------



## cla

Melissa that's fantastic news everything is ok, I bet you have been that stressed over the weekend xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks claire, it wasnt too bad of a weekend. it did cross my mind a few times but we prayed a lot. God is good!


----------



## naderz

Hey girlies 

wellllll claire bear hun u ARE officially the MOST fertile woman in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i could just fly over to you and give you a mega hug right now. you hav no idea how much myself and all the other ladies on the threds want this to be YOUR month and YOUR super duper sticky. i know you dont want to get your hopes up and thats understandable 100% but im praying so hard for you. we all are. i hav tears in my eyes im so happy to see those lines on that test. and im hoping so much that the treatment/tablets or cream which ever it is works for you this month and you, keith and rian are welcoming a beautiful, long awaited and mega loved healthy little baby into your home in 8/9months time. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
keep us updated my love...

melissa i am super glad that you are ok and little mason will be too. i bet it was a long few days all the waiting and wondering.xxxxxxx :hugs:

katie how r u keeping hun? and little bump? xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. im glad its over too. 

no one but my sis in my family really likes our name we picked.


----------



## naderz

mason thomas :( awww i think its a lovely name :thumbup: xxxxx i havent got a clue. i think if i hav 2 girls they will be alanah and leah and i really dont know of boys names. eveytime i try to discuss it with gerald he justs says 'i dont know' grrrrr men!!!! lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

im all good :thumbup: im 10 weeks now my tummy has just popped over the last few days :wacko: i didnt expect to start showing yet :D but i dont mind id love a little bump for xmas :cloud9: im waiting for the hospital to send my 12 week scan, went to the doc asked if maybe they had forgotten about me they said no no they wouldnt of.. and then found out they had lost my bloods :dohh: so they had to order new ones to come in. 

but i think my scan will prob be in 3 weeks as i think they tend to do it at 13 weeks just to be slightly over.
i thought my ms was totally gone but got very sick today... and im embarrassed to say i even wet my self today i got so sick :cry: how silly is that luckily i was at home but i felt so stupid after it and made me cry oh thought it was funny :growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

melissa so glad you and mason are ok knew it would all be ok :hugs: i love the name, as long as you and oh love it, thats all that matters you could spend a life time trying to keep others happy :hugs:

i think we are going with edith if its a girl.. no set name for a boy yet... i like issac tho :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i love those names:thumbup: DH will probably get more interested as things move along. my DH likes to look at names, but he is weird lol. he really gets looking after we find out the gender. hope you are feeling better

katie- i hope they stay on top of things. that 12 week scan has to be done i think before 14 weeks, so they have to stay on it. 10 weeks already, where does the time go! i love your names too, very cute:flower: i know i cant please everyone, and we really love the name. it was considered for nathon and jaxon so its no surprise we are using it now.


----------



## cla

Thanks sinead that mean a lot to me xxxxxxx
Well I just picked my tablets up from the hospital, I've got to do 2 in the morning and 2 on the night. Omg you should see the size of them, Keith said he would give me a hand but you can imagine what I said :(


----------



## RedRose19

claire just think each tablet helps you go another day, :hugs: you can do this, a tablet wont stop you from having your sticky bean you can do this :hugs:


----------



## cla

I hope everybody is ok xxx
I've done another test today
 



Attached Files:







a6de58a0.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

wooooohoooooooo loving the siggie claire!!!!!!!!! and the test is great so positive!!!!


----------



## cla

Thanks Katie I hope it's a good sign too xx


----------



## RedRose19

how r u feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## cla

I'm just tired but I always am lol
Sorry to sound stupid how do you work out your due date ???


----------



## RedRose19

you normally would put the first day of your last period into one of the online calculators and they said when you'd be due, i can try work it out for you?


----------



## RedRose19

i think going by your 4 weeks and 2 days this should be right



Expected date of Delivery: july 30th	
You should be:	4 weeks 2 days
Click here to find out more about how your baby is doing at 4 weeks

Click here to find out more about how your baby is doing in first trimester


----------



## cla

Thanks for that, that's what I got I just wanted to make sure.
How are you xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im ok.. bit stressed tbh.. i need this job so badly i just hope i get it..

im still getting so nauseous :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- july 30 is a lovely date!!!!!! and those lines are sooooo dark:happydance:

katie- i hope you get the job :thumbup: and so sorry your still sick:nope: i hope it goes away soon!


----------



## naderz

hey ladies just one more day then im off again on friday :)

hope you all are doing good :thumbup: well i had my 4weeks midwife app yesterday and it was a stand in and a student and i was really unhappy with my whole appointment. the midwife asked the student to do the doppler and she rooted around for a while and found the first heartbeat and then she rooted around somemore but kept picking up my heartbeat. then she finished up and the midwife asked her 'did you hear both heartbeats' and the student replied 'em yea i THINK so' i was like get back over here and do it again. ive booked an app with my gp for friday so im going to ask her to find both heartbeats to put my mind at rest. i was so cross. and all the midwife could say was 'ur so early still' handed me my folder and said by. :growlmad: i hope its my own midwife the nest time i go.

are these the promice trial tablets claire? xxx
katie i though i was over my sickness too but it keeps coming bac i need to eat like every hour to feel ok and ive no energy. lol xxx
melissa are you feeling loads of movement now?

i could swear ive been feeling little tiny movements like a tiny ticking sensation on the inside but i didnt mension it to the midwife cuz i didnt want her laughing at me.

sorry for the long post ladies hehe xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- my lil guy is all over the place. some of the kicks are starting to hurt even. thats crap about the midwife. i hope they do a better job next time:dohh: i wouldnt be surprised at all if you are feeling those munchkins. :cloud9:


----------



## cla

Sinead I'm sorry about your midwife fingers crossed you don't have to see her again. As for feeling the twins thats fantastic I bet you have got a lovely bump xxx
Yeah the tablets I'm on are from the promise trial xxx


----------



## RedRose19

how are you feeling today claire? im still so happy for you.... :D

im sorry sinead, you entitled to say no to students.. but i bet you dont even mind if its a student as long as there watching the student :grr: which she wasnt doing which is crazy!


wow looks like he might be a football player so melissa :hugs: good signs tho i bet hes strong :)


----------



## cla

I'm good Katie just feels my ticker is on a stand still lol how are you xx


----------



## RedRose19

lol its gonna be like that for abit.. but it will start flying trust me :hugs: how are the tabs going?


----------



## cla

They are doing good, they have stopped the only bit of spotting I did have so fingers crossed they are working xx


----------



## RedRose19

oh that is great!!!! :D


----------



## cla

Have you heard about your scan yet xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

no nothing yet :( im getting sooo annoyed...


----------



## cla

When will your midwife phone them x


----------



## naderz

Hey ladies,so i went to the gp yesterday and asked her to reassure me with the doppler. she listened for adges and got both heartbeats no prob. she also had the doppler up a lot higher than the student, like on my belly the student only had it down by my public line if ya understand me. she also asked me was i feeling any movement because she could feel it with the doppler. i was so chuffed. looks like they are giving me little kicks already :D

claire yipee for the tablets looks like they are doing good :thumbup: xxxxx :hugs:wen do you see a doc or midwife again?
katie hope ur sickness tapers off soon :hugs:
melissa i agree with katie a wee football player :) hehe time is just flying xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

time really is flying! i feel like mason will be here in no time. and your two will be here not long after. im certain they wont make it to their due date. and besides being twins noah was so early i bet they will be more than a couple weeks


----------



## RedRose19

stil no scan date :crossmad: im calling them 2mor and asking for my scan date! its not fair :hissy: i just wanna know when i will see my baby i wanna have that relief at the 12 week scan :cry: i feel i cant relax til then


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- i hope you get your date soon!!!! :growlmad:

claire- im glad the spotting stopped. praying this is it for you!! :xmas12:


----------



## RedRose19

hope everyone is well :hugs: no date yet so calling them today and sayign im 11 weeks 2mor and stil no date! :(


----------



## cla

Have you phoned them xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

ooooohh happy 5 weeks claire :happydance: this is so your forever baby! 

no not yet.. im still decided what to say.. lol


----------



## cla

I know 5 weeks it's the furthest I have got, how good am I lol.
Just phone them and say you need to know as you need to book time off work


----------



## RedRose19

eeeeeekkkkk i just got a date its next tuesday, the 6th of december at 2.50 so excited! i should be exactly 12 weeks by then :dance:


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news what's David say xx


----------



## RedRose19

well he was abit annoyed lol he has an exam that day.. so stressful i guess but it will be worth it when we see bubs... i just pray all goes ok


----------



## cla

Everything will be ok, just think it isn't that far away now xx


----------



## RedRose19

are they going to give you a scan soon hun?


----------



## cla

Ive got to go back to the hospital on the 23rd because they only do one clinic a month for cases like arthritis so they said they would scan me then, but I abit worried as its so close to Christmas and if anything is wrong god knows what I will do


----------



## RedRose19

dont worry hun, think of it this way, all going well, your xmas day will be all the more magic.. this is your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thanks Katie I just wish I never knew the ins and outs of pregnancys


----------



## RedRose19

same :hugs: so can i put as one of my bump buddys pleaseeeeee ive waited for this day since.. when was this thread started... :wacko:..


----------



## RedRose19

wow two years ago this april..


----------



## cla

Ok then you twisted my arm xxx


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: yayy


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- cant wait to see a pic of that little booger (or two) i think you will be getting a great christmas pressie this year!!! :cloud9:

edit: just saw you have your scan booked katie!!!! yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cla

Melissa what makes you think twins.when we where trying my mom said I bet you will have twins lol which is not funny;)

Katie I've seen your sig i guess you are stuck with me now lol


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited and happy to be bump buddies :D :dance: i think you wil have a little girl x


----------



## cla

Katie I can't believe you are 11 weeks tomorrow That's gone sooooo quick


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i dont know what makes me think twins. your test was pretty dark this time and i heard the hcg can be very high with multiples. plus, God is good! He promises to give double blessings for our hardships, maybe this is how He will bless you doubly???


----------



## RedRose19

i know i cant believe it.. not long til second tri.. i cant wait til xmas when we both know our babies are both safe and sound, growing :hugs: i hope that spotting is staying away, how is the tabs going?


----------



## naderz

hey girlies... claire ur 5 weeks :happydance: thats the furtherst isnt it? yipeeeee its sooo great. i bet you cant wait to get ur scan :) xxx

katie glad you got ur scan date im waiting my 20weeks scan date in the post i hope it comes soon i hate all the waiting. i think it will be christmas week though. xxx

melissa as long as my babies get here safely and healthy i dont mind. 37weeks would be good but i know from about 35weeks+ should be ok too. xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks sinead, so excited just wanna get past this 12 week mark with no worries.. 

i hope your date comes in soon i think when i go for my 12 week scan ill get my 20 week scan date


----------



## cla

Thanks sinead yes it's the first time I've got this far so fingers crossed x
Are you going to find out what you are having xxx


----------



## RedRose19

we found out last night david cant come with me to the scan :cry: :cry: he has an exam and he cant miss it


----------



## cla

Oh Katie can't you phone them to see if they have had a cancelation and tell them your circumstances.


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- im sorry david cant go. :(

claire- yay for 5 weeks!!!! :happydance: this baby (babies) is gonna be here before you know it! :flower:

sinead- i hope you find out the genders :D


----------



## RedRose19

no i doubt they would change it, it was tough enough just getting my scan before xmas, david's mother has offered to come with me.. so if my mom cants come up i shall prob take her offer

hows everyone today


----------



## cla

Morning everybody, I've done another test this morning I only had a tiny bit of wee but it seems to have done the job. The green one is an opk
 



Attached Files:







a0e72329.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

that is def one sticky bean :hugs: yayyy so excited for you i think twins too look how dark it is..


----------



## cla

Don't be a silly billy Katie


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- at least you have someone who can come. maybe you will get some pics for david to look at later:hugs:

claire- thats a dark line!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## naderz

what a lovely site to see claire :happydance: that test is just beautiful :D this is it yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:xxx

aww katie im sorry david cant cum at leased ul not be going alone anyway.xxx

melissa i hope to find out the genders but my hospital are funny about telling people incase they are wrong and they get sued (which has happened) but hopefully they will tell me. hope to know before christmas :) xx


----------



## RedRose19

its the same here sinead they wont tell people because people sue its so stupid they know its not 100% :dohh: surely just a healthy baby is whats important 

i cant wait to see what you have, i think one of each :)


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone doing today???

my 2 week appts have started so every other monday are my appts now. i have my gestational diabetes test next monday, boo. 

you ladies are moving right along in your pregnancies :cloud9: i am so happy for you! i cant wait to see some scan pics!


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. sorry i didn update in here, ill add a pic of my scan :) it was amazing... baby was moving around and even jumped when she poked my tummy hehe

i hope the gd test goes ok mel


i cant believe all 4 of us are preggers :happydance: 

here is my little bubs :cloud9: and my 13 weeks bump took it today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111206_5.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 0









Snapshot_20111212_2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

gorgeous bump hun!!!! i took one today as well. 26+1


----------



## naderz

mu bump is HUUUUGGGEEE compared to your bumps :blush: must get a photo up soon.

katie glad everything is ok :hugs: xx

melissa time really is flying 2 weeks app now seems like just last month you found out ur preg lol xxxx

claire how u doing hun? xx

my next scan is 30th december :) i cant wait. 
im always worried that something is wrong with 1 twin. i feel them move everyday but i cant tell if its both twins or just 1 twin....makes me scared. xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- thats mine and DH anniversary :cloud9: cant wait to see your scan pics!!!!


----------



## naderz

hey ladies its very quite in here. ive been so busy latley im sorry i havent been on to catch up.

hope all u ladies and those babies are doing good. i was having some braxton hicks and pains lately so doc and midwife put me off work and im not allowed to do nothing. sex shop cook clean hover nothing at all. i was v busy coming up to christmas but now i can relax and take it easy. healthy babies is most important.

happy christmas to you all and your families xxxxxxxxxxxx chat u all soon i hope and take care everyone. xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Claire congrats sweetie! I hope this one sticks I want to see ya happy!

Melissa and RedRose love your bumps! 

Naderz hope all is well with you too.

ASFM this year has just not been my year! My parents want temporary custody of my son and I refuse to let them have temporary custody of my son.

here's a recent pic of my son


----------



## blessedmomma

i just found out i have anemia this time. havent had it before. im feeling very tired lately but should be getting better in a week or two when the iron pills start to build in my system. i guess its a bigger deal than normal since its my 6th pregnancy. from the 6th pregnancy on there is a much bigger chance of hemorrhaging during and after labor. anemia will add to that risk as well. im a little nervous about it, but i have a lot of faith that all will end up ok. taking the iron pills now should help so im making sure i take them every day. my DH is probably gonna go in and donate blood so they can have it there if i need a transfusion in an emergency.

wanted to say merry christmas to you all!!!!!:xmas16:


----------



## Icklebean

Ladies help me. Christmas day I had head aches, felt sick, and I've felt ill all night. Also I've had cramps its awful. My temps gone up too but I wasn't due to ovulate till 28th? Am I ovulating early??? Or has it happened gota get this right as there's only like 2percent chance us getting preggers naturally


----------



## cla

I hope everybody as had a fantastic Christmas xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

whoop 9 weeks hun!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## cla

Thanks hun I still can't believe it lol
How are you feeling now xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

im feeling good, a little tired lately. im gonna start taking raspberry leaf tea and nettle tea. they are supposed to be rich in vitamins and help keep away hemorrhaging during labor and after. 

how are you feeling hun??? i bet morning sicky is well under way, yuck!:hugs:


----------



## cla

I feel rough as [email protected]@t it's unbelievable I just don't have the energy for anything


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no hun. take it easy, its to be expected right now. hopefully when 2nd tri hits you will get some energy back :hugs:


----------



## cla

I hope I do too, I seem to get my energy back about 5 o'clock on a night which isn't good.
Sinead when's your scan again xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

cla said:


> I hope I do too, I seem to get my energy back about 5 o'clock on a night which isn't good.
> Sinead when's your scan again xxxx

i think her scan is the 30th

are you having trouble sleeping too then? stinking hormones:growlmad:

my iron pills are making me sick. i feel like i have morning sickness again. i may have to figure something out to get iron in me


----------



## cla

Ohhhhh I can't wait to see pics of the twins xxx
Melissa I'm fed up of getting up for the toilet and waking early to do my progesterone so it takes me an hour to get back to sleep :(
When are we going to see a bump pic again xx


----------



## Icklebean

Heyyyyy! I need a friend right now! Right so I've just tested and its showing positive for ovulating, but hubbys sperm is super lowwww and we bd last night so I guess I shud wait till tomoro morning due to tring to save it up? Anyone help me lol, I have bbm if anyone else dows lemme no :)


----------



## blessedmomma

oh claire im so sorry hun. all for the best cause though! after all you have been through i have no doubt you are strong and will make it through. how long will you be on progesterone?? i think most women are on it at least the whole first tri, and sometimes longer. i will try to get a pic this weekend, i think i will be approx 29 weeks by then


----------



## blessedmomma

bean- i dont know much about ttc with low count but i think you are supposed to have some time in between dtd so tomorrow morning sounds about right. i think you ov within 12-48 hrs depending on the brand of opk you use so you shouldnt be ov at least til then anyways.


----------



## naderz

hey ladies just a quick update, scan tomorrow at 10am.. really hoping to find out the sex hope i dont cave last min and chicken out.

claire 9 weeks thats brill :happydance:

i promice il put pictures up soon. my bump is huge. im measuring 26weeks for a singleton pregnancy but on par for twins. was with doc again today was told to rest rest rest. 

melissa my iron was VERY low i had to start iron tablets as soon as my hyperemisis stopped. eat lots of red meat and avoid drinking tea esp after meals as tea stops ypur body absorbing iron.

gosh ladies ive ate so much junk over christmas i feel sooo bad for the babies xxx

love you all hope you all are good.

oh one more thing....i started producing colostrum today :/ didnt know it could come so early.
:hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sinead! i usually dont drink tea. i have a soda every now and then and it does have caffeine. my levels were 10.6 so i looked it up and even though its considered anemic, its not as bad as it could be. im told it will keep going down if i dont do something now. im taking iron pills but they are making me sick and constipated. :nope: im actually gonna start drinking some nettle tea that is natural and caffeine free and has a lot of vitamins in it. its supposed to help with hemorrhaging after labor. it has iron in it as well so that will help also. it boosts hemoglobin and vitamin k to help with hemorrhaging.


----------



## cla

Sinead where are youuuuuuuuuuu xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey ladies sorry no pics yet :( im bad at keeping up to date with pics. i didnt get that great of pics anyway at that scan. so i hav good news and bad news. good news is i know the sex bad news is i only know one cuz couldnt get a proper view of twin 2. 

so twin 1 is a boy 99.9% sure. she told me she thinks twin 2 is a girl cuz there was no obvious boy parts but she didnt wana tell me for certin. im getting another scan on 27th jan so il be asking again.

im a bit fustrated cuz i only know 1 but its not that long untill i can ask again.

everything else is good, growing well and body parts are all wer they should be.

hope you all are doing good and happy new year :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## cla

That's fantastic news on team blue for one it would be lovely if you where having a girl as well


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy for team blue!! so thats two boys melissa and one of your twinnies so that means me and claire must be having the girls :lol: though the last set of babies was all boys if i remember :)


----------



## cla

Katie I like your thinkIng lol


----------



## blessedmomma

oh katie!!!! 16 weeks already!!!! when is your 20 week scan? are you finding out the gender?:happydance:

and claire 10 weeks!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

nah not gonna find out but i really want to... tho i had a emergency scan yesterday and i noted i didnt see any boy parts... but of course that doesnt mean anything..

i know only 2 days away from 17 weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

time is really flying by! almost 17 weeks!


----------



## cla

Katie you have to find out ;)


----------



## RedRose19

oh doesnt wanna find out either so he should help me control myself :)


----------



## naderz

I find it really hard to make out the gender in the scan, the lady doing my scan even pointed to his bum and said 'wat do u think' and i still couldnt make out wat it was untill other half said a boy and she said yea. :dohh: roll on the 27th to i find out twin 2.xxx


----------



## RedRose19

lol when i had my emergency scan 2 days ago i was trying to see if i could tell but it was on a crappy scan machine lol i could barely see the baby's head.. i saw no obvious boy parts but still early days ill try see at my next scan

i seem hungry all the time now :wacko:


----------



## Shey

Congrats ladies! I am so happy for you all!


----------



## cla

How are you doing shay are you still having trouble with your mom xxxx


----------



## Shey

Not at the moment Claire, but Im still having a tough time getting a job. Its like no one is hiring at the moment. So my mom keeps trying to get me to think happy thoughts like peter pan.


----------



## cla

Why is she being like that, I bet it's the last thing you need.
Hows it going with your oh xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

here is my 30 week bump pic:happydance:


----------



## cla

Omg You are tiny do you think you will have a massive growth spurt xxx


----------



## naderz

whoo melissa my bump is about 4 times that u must be super skinny before pregnancy :) xx 

hows everybody doing? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

haha ladies thank you, your very sweet. i feel like a cow though. im getting so worn out lately. i have given up going with DH to grocery shop and only leave the house to go to church and dr appts. i get real crampy if i do a lot of walking or cleaning all at once. my OB went over preterm labor and postpartum hemorhage since im higher risk for them. was kinda scary listening to the details. i will just have to stay strong in faith and rely on God to work everything out.

sinead- im sure you arent that big. i think we see ourselves bigger than we actually are to others. with a mulitple pregnancy you can expect to be bigger than last time though thats for sure. i used to be very thin, but that was about 3 pregnancies ago. i have by no means been thin the last few years. how have you been doing??


----------



## cla

Sinead I think its about time we saw this bump xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i want to see three bumps ladies!!!!!!! where are they?????

i have a scan coming up on the 23rd before my next appt that morning. its in my OB's office so not sure if i will get pics.


----------



## Pregdreamer

Hi I'm new on here, and was just wanting to hear from like minded people who have been struggling to conceive! This is the hardest thing I've ever had to go through and I think it would make it easier hearing some positive stories !:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Aww Melissa you are tiny. but you have a cute bump.

Claire I cant wait to see your bump! Things are going fine with me and oh so far. By november my BF will have his house back, so me and my lil one will be moving in with him.


----------



## cla

Shay that's fantastic news xxx


----------



## Shey

Thanks Claire! so how are you feeling?


----------



## cla

I'm good shay just super tired and cold.
How's the job search doing


----------



## RedRose19

here is my 18 week bump melissa :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120113_3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire! I know how that can be! Job search going ok but so far no interviews or anything. Im thinking of writing a children's book. 

RedRose looking good. nice bump mami!


----------



## cla

Katie loving the bumpage have you invested in some bigger clothes yet xx


----------



## cla

Shay I didn't know you was a writer xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies,

yeah ive got some preggy jeans you know with the band? then ive got a couple of tops, vest and bras from mother care.

i also invested in some baggy jumpers and jogging trousers that are a size too big the jumper im wearing in the pic is my minnie mouse jumper that my oh bought for me :cloud9:


----------



## cla

All I seem to be living in are leggings , it would be lovely if I could stay in my pjs all day lol


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- i looooove pj's.

katie- such a cute bump!!!

i have been having a lot of BH and cramps lately. i lost some plug yesterday too. today having the same go on, but a back ache as well. im trying to take it easy, but with 5 kids thats easier said than done. boo.


----------



## RedRose19

oh dear i hope your ok :( baby stay put  

melissa he is just eager to meet his mummy


----------



## Shey

A friend of mine just had her baby boy yesterday. He was 7lbs 6 oz 19" 3/4


----------



## naderz

awwh lovely bump katie :) xxx

ohh melissa you will hav to lie up now and put your feet up. my braxton hicks have settled down a lot since i gave up work but i find them starting again wen im doing the housework or the groceries :( xx

ladies i need some reassurance... im convincing myself that im going to lose my babies. i dont know why. i just cant get out of my head that il go into preterm labour and lose them. im counting the days untill they are viable but it still seems so far away. tonight i havent been able to sleep although ive also got the cold which isnt helping matters but i keep getting waves of backache which is worrying me. please tell me im being silly....

claire how u doing hun? xxxx

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sinead those muchkins are gonna be perfect. i have the same feelings off and on. its so scary. just try to keep your faith that they will be completely healthy. the stress of worrying wont add anything good. go to your dr or hospital if things get too worrysome for you. i decided if i start to feel to worried or have too many bad symptoms im going in. :hugs:

what day is your scan again? i have one next monday the 23rd, cant wait!


----------



## cla

Melissa I hope you are ok and that little man isn't coming yet xxx
Sinead if you have got concerns I would go and see your midwife and talk to her. I bet the backache is coming from your huge bumpxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

sinead try not stess the mind is a powerful thing if your stressed the rest of your body will be id say try relax, have as many baths as possible, try get your parents to mind noah now and again, and is there any way you could to tesco online shopping for big shops and only do little shops your self, at least just til 24 weeks, im sure everything it will fine but i can under stand why you would be anxious :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

cramps and BH have eased up a lot and havent lost anymore plug, thankfully

DH and i went to OBs office today and dropped off his paternity forms to be filled out. the hospital is connected so we popped in to check it out. it was just built last august so havent been there. it was so nice. online it says you have to schedule a tour, but they did one while we were there. it was so helpful to see the rooms and where im going


----------



## Shey

Sinead I agree with Melissa,Claire and RedRose. I hope everything goes well for you Sinead! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> cramps and BH have eased up a lot and havent lost anymore plug, thankfully
> 
> DH and i went to OBs office today and dropped off his paternity forms to be filled out. the hospital is connected so we popped in to check it out. it was just built last august so havent been there. it was so nice. online it says you have to schedule a tour, but they did one while we were there. it was so helpful to see the rooms and where im going

im glad all is ok, im sure little man has decided to stay put for abit longer :flower:

i was told last week by my midwife that ive been getting bh but just minor ones i assume thats normal she didnt seem worried she just said its my body's way of getting ready for birth as my cervix is closed etc and they are very painful just a minor ache now and again 
did anyone get bh this early?


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- i feel BH very early on. mine hurt too. at first just a little, but they get more and more painful as time goes. right now i have had some stop me, but eventually i will have to catch my breath and even get bent over from them. i think i read somewhere that they actually start at about 5 weeks but you cant feel them that early


----------



## cla

I was wondering how everybody was getting on xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i just found out from OB today that baby has same issues going on as nathon. his amniotic fluid is very low. its at 7 right now, nathons was at 8 at this time. looks like i will probably be induced early again. not happy about all of it, im a little stressed out. they found out with nathon in labor that his placenta had been pulling away for weeks and he could have died anytime. now im wondering if its the same thing going on and thats why im having all the cramps.

i have to go in for scans and bio-physical profiles every monday until due date or induction date. im so overwhelmed with it all :nope:


----------



## cla

melissa iam so sorry but at least they keeping an eye on you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

hey ladies sorry i havent been on was having some issues with our broadband.

aww melissa i hope everything goes ok, try not to stress to much im sure your baby will be perfectly fine your almost at the end now. my sister was born at 32weeks was 5lb6oz and spend only 2 weeks in neo natal. she was just fine. at leased they are keeping a close eye on you.

claire my hunni how you doing?xxx
katie how you doing too?xxx

welll ladies im now ovr the 24weeks. :happydance: now im taking it 2weeks at a time. lol im setting wee goals for myself. ive been feeling a bit off lately getting pressure and some period cramps. i see my consultant tomorrow aswell as get a scan and find out the sex of twin 2 :)

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

ohh almost forgot noah was 1 last thursday :( how fast did that year go xxx he not a baby anymore


----------



## cla

Omg Noah is 1 where did the time go that's just scary.
I Can't wait to see what you have in there , I bet you are getting huge now xx


----------



## Shey

Aww Melissa Im sorry to hear that. I hope and pray that nothing happens to your baby and you.

Wow Naderz he's 1 already wow, time flies by. Jayden's gonna 4yrs old this summer.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. im more worried about the placenta pulling away than anything. since it happened with nathon there is more of a chance of it happening in future pregnancies. and low fluid can directly result in it pulling away.

im trying not to stress about everything. my grandma passed so i have just been feeling overwhelmed about everything i think. i have cried so much i have a headache now. i wish i could take a nap


----------



## naderz

shey itl soon be time for a brother or sister for him ;) hehe

awhh melissa im so sorry to hear that i bet your house is a very busy house and you rarely get a nap. though try for best to take 10mins to yourself hun nd hav a wee cuppa. even if you hav to go sit on the toilet just for a bit of peace and quite to yourself. massive :hugs:

claire any sign of a bump yet? :D xx

katie are you big yet? xx


----------



## naderz

here is a pic of me gerald and noah on christmas day. you can sort of see my bump. il get a proper bump shot taken soon xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- your family is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... we were on team yellow.. but the midwife me by accident that were expecting a baby girl!!! and im 20 weeks today cant believe how quick the time is going!

melissa cant they induce you as baby is at a healthy weight to be ok now? im sure all will go ok, if your baby has to come early everything will be ok :hugs:

sinead when do you have another scan? is it 2mor? im excited to know what baby 2 is! i bet its a girly :)
lovely pic

hope your well claire we need a bump pic :) ill have to post my 20 week pics 2mor when we get internet put in at home x


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- congrats on baby girl!!!!!!!!!!! :pink: have you guys settled on a name???

they could induce but his lungs are not done yet. i wouldnt want them to this early unless it was absolutely needed. at last mondays scan he was 3lbs 14oz. thats just entirely too small in my eyes. he would have a good chance of living, but could still have a lot of problems. i have scans every monday so will be seeing him then. they are gonna look for placenta abruption, but it cant always be picked up by ultrasound scans.


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i understand what you mean my friend had this with her little girl but didnt realise and never spotted it, im glad your hospital know about it means they will do whats best for you,

were calling her Ava Susan (susan is after my mom ) :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:cloud9: thats absolutely precious!!!!!

have you bought anything?


----------



## cla

I had my scan today, I can't believe how 5 weeks things can change soooooo much
 



Attached Files:







0d794250.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- baby is just gorgeous!!!!!!!! what a lil angel :cloud9:

so everything looks good:hugs:


----------



## cla

So far so good I've got to have my cervix scanned at 16,18 and 20 to make sure everything is ok down there


----------



## Shey

Naderz your family so beautiful. Yup my LO wants a lil sister. I can see your bump in that pic.

Aww Claire that is a really good scan of bub. so cute


----------



## blessedmomma

im so glad they are keeping a close watch on you claire!

shey- i hope you give him a lil sibling!


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> I had my scan today, I can't believe how 5 weeks things can change soooooo much

Claire! That pic is so amazing! Your def having a boy tho :) have you thought of names? So so glad all went well


Melissa yeah we have bought our buggy with car seat, clothes, nappy bin, davids aunt bought us a cot and davds parents bought us a high chair :) so we have lots for our princess already

As I type my oh is putting the cot together :)


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- sounds like everything is coming together!

claire and katie- so very happy you two got your buns cooking away:cloud9:


----------



## cla

Katie if you are right he will be called Aston and if it's a girl which I doubt big time will be Millie. Keith's got his heart set on a boy so we shall see


----------



## cla

Mellissa when was that scan pic took xxxxx
Shay it's about time you got baby making lol 
And sinead where are you I want to know what the other twin is xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

cla said:


> Katie if you are right he will be called Aston and if it's a girl which I doubt big time will be Millie. Keith's got his heart set on a boy so we shall see

i love both names :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- that one was taken last monday. i will be getting a scan every monday from here on out, so i will probably update it every week lol


----------



## naderz

ladies im having a boy and a girl :happydance: im just so happy. couldnt ask for anything better. twin 1 is boy and twin 2 is a girl. although at 1 point she thought it was 2 girls but there was to much to be girl parts.lol

claire your scan pic is beautiful. good that they are checking your cervix every few weeks it will give you peace of mind. :hugs:

congrats on your wee girl kaite :) you hav loads bought already. i only hav a second moses basket so far.

so we hav twin boy and girl for me, katie a girl. melissa a boy. claire i cant wait to you find out now. xx

well after my scan yesterday i saw the consultant and i told him i was having a few cramps wed night and thur night so he sent me to maternity ward for a trace to be done. the trace picked up a few little contractions but nothing to worry about. they also started me on steriod injections for their lungs to be on the sefe side. had 4doses 6hours apart. with noah coming 3weeks early they are taking no chances with the twins.

melissa i hope your ok hun. your little man will be just perfect and healthy. dont worry.xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- thats so lovely to hear :flower: congrats on you new little boy and girl


----------



## RedRose19

naderz said:


> ladies im having a boy and a girl :happydance: im just so happy. couldnt ask for anything better. twin 1 is boy and twin 2 is a girl. although at 1 point she thought it was 2 girls but there was to much to be girl parts.lol
> 
> claire your scan pic is beautiful. good that they are checking your cervix every few weeks it will give you peace of mind. :hugs:
> 
> congrats on your wee girl kaite :) you hav loads bought already. i only hav a second moses basket so far.
> 
> so we hav twin boy and girl for me, katie a girl. melissa a boy. claire i cant wait to you find out now. xx
> 
> well after my scan yesterday i saw the consultant and i told him i was having a few cramps wed night and thur night so he sent me to maternity ward for a trace to be done. the trace picked up a few little contractions but nothing to worry about. they also started me on steriod injections for their lungs to be on the sefe side. had 4doses 6hours apart. with noah coming 3weeks early they are taking no chances with the twins.
> 
> melissa i hope your ok hun. your little man will be just perfect and healthy. dont worry.xx


omg that is so great :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:oneofeach: one of each twin is absolutely perfect, plus little noah you have the perfect little family right there :cloud9: have you any names picked?

so, we have 2 girlies and two boys and im pretty sure it will be 3 boys with claires little munchkin so we will find out soon enough :happydance:


thanks mel for your support over the nearly 2 years.. wow.. this thread has been going a long time.. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

also mel i love the scan pic you have :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks, not sure if i posted this. he had one foot up in my ribs and the other foot down by his face... this is right after he used his toes to scratch his forehead....


----------



## cla

Sinead that fantastic news one of each you are so blessed xxxxxxx
Melissa I can't wait to see tomorrows scan, do they charge you for the pics xx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- they dont charge for any of them here. if you do a private 4d scan you have to pay for that, but you get a lot of pics and usually a video. but just to go to the OB and have one done they just print some off every time. im nervous about tomorrow. how are you feeling hun???


----------



## naderz

melissa how did u get on today? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

nothing new and the scan lady was rude. she checked hb, fetal movements, breathing movements and fluid level. the nurse last week said she would check placenta, but scan lady said she wouldnt be able to tell anything so didnt really look. i did find out the placenta is right where im having cramps so i dont like that. she also wouldnt check the baby's weight to see if he is growing ok. im really disappointed. :nope:


----------



## cla

oh melissa im sorry she was a bitch, fingers crossed you get a nice person next weekxxx


----------



## RedRose19

thats totally out of order! not fair at all! i hope you get someone abit more helpful next time round!

claire and sinead how are ye feeling?


----------



## cla

I'm good thanks for asking just really tired, but rian breaks up soon so I can get a lot of zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
How are you doing


----------



## RedRose19

im good thanks.. im experiencing very odd movements from this baby lol, im still not used to the kicks.. even tho i feel them all day now they still shock me.. this morning it felt like she was pushign against my lower tummy :) as i got a huge pressure coming outwards if that makes sense.. it was rock hard just below my belly button.. was a very odd feeling but all good i guess it just means she is getting stronger :) david has felt a few kicks here and there but very few, i cant wait til he can feel them as often as me :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! it will be the same lady every monday though. i dont even really feel like i can complain to my OB cuz i will have to deal with this same lady and since she is rude now i dont want to make it worse. :nope:

claire- i bet your exhausted! maybe you can get some extra sleep on the weekends or something? or try to get a nice nap in during the day? :hugs:

katie- i really like those kicks around 20 weeks. soon that baby girl will be kicking you so hard it will hurt and keep you up at night lol :haha:


----------



## naderz

hey girlies, landed myself back in the mat ward yesterday afternoon. fell down a few staires didnt hit my bump though just landed on my bum and went for a slide. had a scan and babies and placentas are ok though.

im feeling so drained these days. sometimes i barely hav the energy to walk to the kitchen. i know my diet is poor though cuz all i want to do is eat biscuits and chocolate and sweets but im trying my best to get healthier for the babies. my iron level was very low at 14 weeks though it was 10.4 and shouldnt fall below 11 i think but the levels havent been checked since so i dunno if that might be causing me to be so drained.

katie the movement is amazing isnt it. wen i ask to gerald to put his hand on my bump he goes all funny cuz he thinks its weird.lol im getting double the kicks and its very strange.lol but amazing.

claire hunni how you doing? wen your next scan?

melissa im sorry the lady was so horrible, there is nothing worse than coming away from your appointment dissapointed with how u hav been treated. 

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

sinead, im so glad you and the babies are ok :hugs: 
i bet its none stop movement with them both :) did your docs say how early you would be having the twins? when do they consider it full term for twins? or do they just try let you go as far as you can?


----------



## blessedmomma

i was wondering the same thing about twins


----------



## cla

sinead you know how to give us a heart attack and thank god you landed on your bum.
i bet you are tired with a one year old and carrying twins i wouldnt be able to get my ass out of bed lol


----------



## naderz

yea its very hard sometimes i barely hav the energy to hav a shower.lol noah keeps u on ur toes. he is a little tear away he gets into very thing and pulls all apart lol bless him.

well the consultant booked me in for csection for 37-38weeks. so that would hav been 26th april - 2nd may but with noah coming 3 weeks early he said i wont last untill then but he didnt give me a new date. im guessing they will def be here by 26th april at the latest.

38weeks being full term for twins i think. xxx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

well i know with twins every week past 24-25 weeks is great to get to.. i suppose anything from 30 weeks onwards would be ok as i know babies would be early but they def would be ok thats lesee than 5 weeks away!


----------



## H a

hi everyone, William turned one this week and it made me realise how time flies and how long it's been since i've been on here! I can see some congratulations in order so pleased to see that everyone is doing well and have an exciting year ahead!
x


----------



## blessedmomma

exciting to hear from you haley!!!! i have been wondering how you were. :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

H a said:


> hi everyone, William turned one this week and it made me realise how time flies and how long it's been since i've been on here! I can see some congratulations in order so pleased to see that everyone is doing well and have an exciting year ahead!
> x

hayley its nice to hear from you :hugs::hugs: i hope all is well with u and little william :) :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

my 3 silly boys in the bath tonight. :cloud9: soon i wont have room for all of them. i will have to do 2 at a time :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

aww your boys are so cute :)


----------



## cla

Hayley its lovely to hear from you xxxxx
Melissa I think you will be needing a bigger bath lol


----------



## blessedmomma

started spotting tonight ladies. if it gets worse i will have to go to hospital. other wise i have an appt tomorrow morning so i will wait til then. not happy right now :nope:


----------



## RedRose19

i hope everything is ok melissa, please update us when you can, thank god your appt is 2mor, take it easy and feet up do not lift things!


----------



## cla

Oh melissa I hope everything is ok as Katie said update us when you can xxxx


----------



## naderz

hayley was nice to hear from you..its been a while lol :hugs: xxx

oh melissa hope everything is ok hun hang in there baby will be just fine :hugs: try not to panic. oh lord i cant believe time is flying so fast.

hows all our ladies and bumps doing???? lol :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! there was no other spotting last night and none today. the scan tech called in sick so i had to go to hospital for my scan. the lady was super nice and checked baby's organs and placenta. the first week the fluid level was 7, last week was 9, and this week was 8. even though it has gone down again i feel a lot of peace about it. we have been praying and relying on God to get us through. i trust He will keep baby safe. OB says she doesnt want it to go back to 7 again.

baby had his hands and feet by his face for a while and was playing with his toes. he also peed while she was checking him lol :haha:


----------



## cla

Im so happy everything is ok xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

im glad is all ok mel :hugs:

how is everyone feeling today? im feeling uneasy lately.. i think its cuz im not quite at 24 weeks yet.. i just want to be in the safe zone you know... even at 24 weeks i dont think ill be happy.. id say another 6 weeks and ill feel happy and safe..


----------



## cla

Katie look at how far you have gone and you have had no problems at all, look how fast it as gone before you know it you will be holding your little girl. Xx


----------



## RedRose19

i know but i keep worrying what if my waters broke right now there is nothing anyone could do.. it makes me feel so un easy


----------



## cla

You will be ok hun. When's your next mw appointment ???
When my waters broke I had really bad back ache for a week before it happened and I just didn't feel right


----------



## RedRose19

next appt is feb 27th ill be 24 weeks and 3 days but to be honest they dont do much when i go.. they just check bp and check for hb. every ache now i get so paranoid. i cant wait til i dont have to do the childminding anymore, i mean ill feel bad oh having to do all the working but i will just feel safer not lifting heavy children etc lol

anyway how are you claire?


----------



## cla

When do you stop the childminding ????
I'm good still not trying to think about Friday


----------



## RedRose19

what are we like with our worrying lol :hugs:

but friday will be amazing for you :thumbup:


----------



## cla

I was going to say the same what are we like lol
I was wondering if you are on vitamin d I was only asking because they gave it me with my last pregnancy but they haven't said anything this time


----------



## RedRose19

no i stopped taking my vits after 12 weeks :blush: they made me feel so ill i prob should start taking them again.. tho i did get a leaflet saying something about vit d?

oh about the childminding i prob will be finished up for good around april time


----------



## cla

I will have to ask the mid wife and see what she says


----------



## blessedmomma

have we got any bump pics ladies????

here is me a couple days ago...


----------



## RedRose19

awww mel u have such a nice small neat bump mine is huge already :wacko:

here is my 22 week bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_1627.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









Snapshot_20120211_1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- you look precious!!! love the one with daddy giving her a smooch :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

warms my heart every time i see it :cry: he really has gone into daddy mind set.. he will be such a good dad! i cant wait to see him hold our baby girl.. it must be a lovely feeling seeing your oh hold your baby and know he loves them.. 

how is your oh knowing he is having another boy? was he excited :D


----------



## blessedmomma

he really is! he was born to be a daddy. :cloud9: 

it really is beautiful to see them with their children, there is so much love and protection. it does my heart good


----------



## cla

Look at the bumpage you both look beautiful xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

claire make sure you add a 16 week bump in here :happydance:


----------



## cla

I will try and remember but it don't look no different


----------



## blessedmomma

whoop!!!! 16 weeks, how amazing!!!!!! :happydance:

how you doing claire??? morning sicky going away yet?


----------



## cla

I hope everybody is ok. 
I had a scan today to make sure my cervix is ok and so far so good.
I asked if she could tell be the sex and I was shocked she said yes, so I was waiting for the word boy but she told me Iam having a GIRL I still cant believe it
 



Attached Files:







c1a0b81c.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

again claire im soooooooooooooooo happy for you.. my heart skipped a beat when u said girl!!! congrats claire :cloud9: :pink:

so we have 2 boys and 3 girlies :)


----------



## cla

Thanks Katie I still can't believe it I'm still in shock


----------



## RedRose19

i bet u are :hugs: im so excited for you!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Claire on the baby girl! Im so happy for you mami!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay claire!!!!! congrats on a baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on ????
i hope im right melissa is it nathons birthday today, if so happy 1st birthday xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yes he is one today :cloud9: loved his presents and cake. napping now, lol.



i had an appt yesterday and baby failed his biophysical profile scan. he didnt move once and fluid is still dropping. they did a nonstress test and he passed that, so heart rate was ok. OB also checked me and im 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced, so probably not much longer now. really just want to make it to march, anything after that is a big bonus! i feel like he will be ok if he makes it just a little longer, dont want him to have to stay in hospital at all. counting down days to march now...


----------



## RedRose19

dont worry mel in 5 more days hecwill be considered term :hugs:

happy birthday to nathon :)


----------



## Shey

Happy Birthday to nathon! Melissa I hope things go fine for you and that baby is fine. :hugs:


----------



## cla

Melissa you are nearly there he will be ok Hun xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks girls! 

my real concern is his size. i want him big and healthy. i go by my scan dates on here which puts me in my 36th week. by my cycle dates though he is in his 35th week. scan due date is march 18, cycle due date is march 23. im not sure when i ovulated so hopefully the scan dates are closer. i wish they would check his size again so i could see if he is putting on weight good.

Dh said to call and ask them to check his weight at his next scan monday so i might do that


----------



## cla

Don't forget to let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## RedRose19

im sure all will be fine mel, he is going to be a good weight, 6lbs onwards is seen as a normal weight and he prob is close to that now :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

RedRose19 said:


> im sure all will be fine mel, he is going to be a good weight, 6lbs onwards is seen as a normal weight and he prob is close to that now :hugs:

thanks hun. low fluid usually causes growth restriction so i cant really rely on dates too much. i think im just gonna have them check on monday if they will. i know a scan can be off by a pound either way and its even less reliable with high or low fluid, but it will make me feel better to hear he is bigger than he was.

how are you ladies doing today??? those babies are getting big!


----------



## naderz

hi ladies, sorry i ahvent been on. i have bad news..

at 25+6weeks (tuesday 7th feb) i had a gush of water at home went to the hospital wer they said it was my membranes rupturing..my waters breaking with twin 1. although he still had fluid left but not as much as twin 2 they admitted me but as my hospitals neo natal cots wer full they transferred me to the royal victoria maternity in Belfast (84miles away) where i was to stay untill they wer delivering my twins at 34weeks. very very good hospital with excellent care for preterm babies.

I was rushed up in an ambulance with sirens going in fear that i would go into labour and deliver but i didnt. when i got to the hospital they done all their examinations. twin 1 waters continued to leak and i had a scan the next day to check the level. it still showed that it was within the normal range of fluid but as i was still leaking and lower than twin 2 they wer still keeping me in. they checked me every 4 hours for signs of infection and gave me a 10 day course of anti biotics o fight infection. if there was any signs of infection they wer to be delivered right away.

then on sat 18th feb 27+3 weeks about 4.30pm i started to hav a few pains. nothing sore really but by around 6.00pm they got really intence. i called the midwife and she told me to lie down and gave me paracetamol. gerald had been up visiting me that day and i was allowed out for a few hours so we went and had a walk around a few shops nearby. she though i was just in pain from walking about. she told me she wouls be back in half an hour to check me but the pains got so bad i called her back sooner and she brought the doctor who examined me and said 'sinead you are fully dilated twin 1 is coming' all of a sudden i felt i had to push.

this was between 6.30pm and 7.00pm they rushed me around to theatre and twin 1 was born naturally at 7.18pm our beautiful baby boy weighing 2lbs6oz and 37cms long. we named him Corey Michael.:cloud9: he was brought upsatirs to the nicu and was doing ok.

as twin 2 was coming breech and they didnt want to pull her they decided to give me an emergency ceseran. and at 7.51pm our beautiful baby girl was born. she was 2lbs7oz and 33cms long. we names her Alanna Rose.:cloud9: she also was brought upstairs to the nicu and also was doing ok.

after i spend a few hours in recovery and was getting my head around such a fast labour and delivery it was time to go up and see the babies. because Coreys waters had reduced his lungs hadnt delelpoed properly and he needed a lot of help. he was on a lot of different machines and medicans. Alannah on the other hand was doing fine and evrything a 27weeks preterm should be doing.

then on sunday morning Corey had gotten a lot sicker and we wer advised to get him baptised. which we did. but he picked himself up again and fought on. things wer every touch and go throughout sunday with Corey but alannah was still doing fine. i began to express milk every 3 hours and send it upsatires for alanna to hav and to be froze for corey for wen he was strong enough to feed. then at 4am monday morning the midwife came in and told us alanna had become very sick and it wasnt looking good for her. she also was baptised then and and we wer brough upsatires to her. at 5.25am she passed away,disconected from all the wires and we got to hold her for the first time. as she was the strongest of them both we never imagined she would become an angel. we spent hours just holding her in a parent room just beside the nicu. and lay in bed with her. absolutely heartbroken.

then at 2.55pm corey took a turn for the worst and also passed away. again he was dicconected and we got to hold him and cuddle him.

alanna took a bleed in her brain and her blood became so acidic that there was nothing more they could do for her. corey had a collapsed lung and was already on the highest of every medication and nothing more could be done for him either.

we are absolutely distraught. i cant believe just a week ago i had 2 bouncy happy babies kicking away inside my belly and now i ah nothing. we brough them home from the hospital on tuesday and we buried them yesterday (wednesday) it was the hardest thing i hav ever done in my life. i miss them so much and would do anything to be able to bring them home healthy.

sorry this is so long i wanted to tell you the whole story. xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

omg sinead :cry: im so so sorry, my heart truely aches for you right now, im so sorry about corey and alanna :cry:
i dont know what to say, i know nothing i say will make you feel any better, but please know i and im sure the girls are here for you always hun, i wish i could give you a hug right now.. i truely am so so sorry, what sweet names they had, it sounded like corey didnt want to be without his sister. if you ever need to talk or anything we are here for you.. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

Rest in peace sweet angels :angel: :angel: :kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

gosh i cant stop crying, i really am so sorry sinead :cry:


----------



## naderz

thank you katie. im hurting so bad. i just dont understand why. i dont know why god gave me twins and then took them away. i go through stages of being ok and getting on with things and then i just burst into tears. sometimes im even too exhausted to cry and i feel so bad. xx

thank god we hav noah otherwise id see no reason to function any more. xx

i just dont understand why me.x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my hunny. :cry: Dh and i will be praying for you and your family. that was totally unexpected. im so sorry you are going through this. these things are never understood by us here, but i know Jesus is holding your babies right now and they will be waiting in heaven for you when you get there some day. a friend of mine who had a mc said once that every christian mothers greatest hopes is that their children will one day go to heaven and one of her children is already there. i thought that was very inspirational and gave me some relief from my mc's. 

i know nothing i say can bring you any relief right now, but if you need to talk im here and you can pm me anytime :hugs:


----------



## cla

omg sinead my heart is breaking for you. i know how you are feeling but you was further gone then me. just take each day as they come and you know we are here for you, if you want to let it out talk to us but please dont keep it bottled up because it will make you feel worse.
sending your two beautiful angels kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

thank you ladies. i just want my babies so bad. twins was so special we cant just go and make another twin pregnancy. and although another baby would never replace my twin angels i cant help but want another baby already. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

:cry: im so sorry hun. my heart is just broken for you. i know it wont replace your twins, but i hope you have another baby soon. i know i would feel the same way. i just cant believe it happened like this.


----------



## cla

All I can say is do what you want and when you feel ready do it.
Hopefully when you do decide to ttc you get pregnant straight away.
How are you feeling.


----------



## RedRose19

sinead, i know having another baby will never replace your twins but you certainly wouldnt be wrong for wanting another baby right away its very common to feel this way, everything is still fresh and hurtful, when you feel ready go ahead and try for your rainbow baby, as you deserve it so much sinead, just take some time for you to heal :hugs:


----------



## naderz

i told oh i wanted another baby but he didnt say anything back to me so im not sure how he feels. 

i would do anything to hav my twinnies back. i miss them so much. they wer just perfect and beautiful. oh wanted a girl so much and i gave him one of each with the twins which was just perfect and now i feel like ive let him down. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

you have not let him down hun! im sure he doesnt feel that way either. you two have to lean on each other through this so dont keep those feelings about it, they may come between you two. he just may be grieving in a way that is complicated and he didnt know what to say at the moment or express how he feels. :hugs: we are gonna continue to pray for your family

i have been referred to a high risk pregnancy perinatologist for the low fluid and reduced fetal movements. i have to start seeing him next week. kinda worried about what he may find, but also relieved that if there is something bad going on he will find it.


----------



## cla

Oh Hun I felt the same when we lost ours all I could think about was how I failed Keith and the first thing I said to him was I was sorry.
Just don't push him away, I did with Keith I was evil and there was many times he nearly left because he couldn't take it anymore.
Have they asked if you wanted to see a councillor xxxxx


----------



## cla

Melissa I hope everything goes ok xxxxx


----------



## naderz

melissa i hope all goes ok with the new doctor. :hugs:

claire congrats your having a girl :) how lovely hun. 

i done exactly the same, i keep apoligising to him to. the midwife from the nicu told us not to be afraid to ask for help if in a few weeks time we still arnt coping. my community midwife is out tomorrow so il see if she thinks its a good idea or not. also my gp told me not to be afraid to come back and ask for help too. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- maybe you should get some help before it gets worse. it might help to have that already in place and talking to someone now? :hugs:


----------



## cla

I wish I was offered some help, I was just left on my own no visits off anybody so I'm thankful they are looking after you. 
If I was you I would talk to someone, it's better to let it out xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry we cant be there more for you sinead :( :hugs: i just hope you are finding comfort by being around family and friends right now :hugs:


----------



## naderz

katie wat is going on?? dont you come out yet baby..STAY!!!

my midwife came out today and just told me to make my 6week check up with the gp in 4weeks time. she also told me that she hopes to see me in the near future and to give myself about 3months. which i wasnt expecting to hear. i though she would hav told me a year esp with having a cerserean. thats made me feel a bit better knowing that we can ttc a 'rainbow baby' sooner than i thought. although it will never take away from corey and alanna. 
oh and i spoke some more about another baby and he said he wasnt sure if i wanted to get preg again in case it happened again, i told him that i did and we just hav to hope for the best and trust in god that he wont take another away.

hope all you ladies are keeping well and those bumps too. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

amen sinead! remain faithful, you are a strong and loving momma. :hugs:

katie- whats going on???? you ok???? on bedrest :(

had my specialist appt today. amniotic fluid is extremely low. :nope: 

good thing was that baby was doing his practice breathing finally so hopefully he wont have lung probs! and..... he is already 6 lbs 5 oz, little fatty.

im scheduled to be induced for march 17 unless they have to induce earlier for complications or he decides he doesnt want to wait. now i have to see what my OB wants to do about his low fluid :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

im so glad to hear your feeling hopeful for a rainbow baby in the future, i know it wont take away from your pains but i know it should ease u and abit :hugs: lots of :hugs:

so glad your bubba is nice and big melissa! he will be one strong baby. :hugs: omg hes gonna be a st patricks baby! lol

sorry ladies, thought i updated here as well, well basically i went for my 24 week check up and i just mentioned how i keep getting period like pains on and off and i expected the nurse to say this was normal but she kinda stopped and said she wanted me to do a urine sample and she felt my tummy asked was i in pain i wasnt so she said to be sure she wanted the doc to see me, so we waited maybe 10 mins for her, when she came in she asked a few questions and asked could she feel my tummy and for some reason just as i got onto the bed i had awful pains :( and she said my uterus was really tense and hard and she was worried i was contracting, so they did a swab test an bloods etc, told me to go home feet up til i get the results thurs, they think its prob an infection up by my cervix causing me to contract.. if its still there by thurs i have to be admitted and observed for a couple of days til the infection is gone.. 
they are worried about it starting off early labour or if my cervix shortens it could make my waters easy to break so im suppose to take it easy.. 

only positive is i can feel ava so i know shes ok


----------



## naderz

katie how did your app go today? hope all is ok. xx

claire and melissa how u both doing? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

my OB called yesterday and let me know baby's fluid is so low if it goes down even by 1cm they will have to induce immediately. i only have two more appts before my scheduled induction anyways so gonna be trying to get things moving along in the next couple weeks


----------



## naderz

melissa are they worried about the babies development? is your waters leaking out as in you hav to wear pads all day?? does that make sence?

i dont want to alarm you and this could be completely different situations but they told me coreys lungs hadnt developed properly because of his low fluid. even with the steriods. where as alannas lungs wer perfect because she had all her fluid. 

but im sure with you being 37weeks development is ALOT better than my twins.

:hugs: eveyone. xx xx xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- thank you, we are aware his lungs could be effected. its scary cuz on some of his scans he wasnt doing his practice breathing like he should be. its usually a good indicator that their lungs are developing nicely when they are doing it. we wont know til he is born if they will be ok. they checked his bladder and kidneys which could also be effected and they looked ok. he has 6 cm of fluid around him right now which isnt much. if it goes to 5cm i will be sent over to be induced. as far as i know im not leaking, they havent checked and i have had a few days where i had to wear a pantyliner, but no signs of infections or anything so hopefully its fine.


----------



## cla

How's everybody doing xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

to be honest melissa your prob better off having him induced cuz if the fluid is so low his lungs wont be maturing as much as they would if he was out if you know what i mean so theys prob why they will induce you if it drops anymore, but 6lbs over is considered a very good weight i was born at 6lbs at 2 weeks over lol and totally fine :flower:
i just hope all goes well for you, tho i know it can be scary having him come that bit earlier than expected :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks katie- i know 6 lbs is a good weight. im getting ready to go to my appt so hopefully things will be ok. would be nice to have another week or two before he comes, but i know he will be ok either way. im not mentally prepared for labor, but i guess i should be getting there now since he really could come anytime. and look how far you are!!!!!! yay :happydance:

and you too claire!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun time is really flying, i keep getting pains and braxon hicks so im still on semi bed rest for now untill she is a bit bigger anywya, ive put all my baby clothes in the wash ready to pack my hospital bag.. which i was advised to do just incase.. so i bought new pj's for in there, just got a few bits left to pack.
i cant wait to see a pic of your little man x


----------



## cla

I hope today goes ok melissa xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

time is just flying. it seems like yesterday i found out i was pregnant. his fluid is same so even though not better, at least im not being induced today. dr checked me and im 3cm dilated and 60% effaced. cant believe im almost done!!! im so tired today, slept about 4 hrs last night. boo.

how are you ladies doing today???


----------



## cla

Omg Melissa you are so close now xxxx


----------



## cla

Sinead I hope you are coping as well as you can xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i have been crampy all day and think i was spotting some earlier. i took some tylenol earlier and laid down for a while, the tylenol did nothing and im still cramping. the spotting has stopped though. i think i could really be close!!! it makes me nervous, but excited!


----------



## RedRose19

i wouldnt be surprised if you go before they induce you hun i hope all goes well, update us when you can :happydance:


----------



## cla

Good luck Melissa let us know how you are getting on that's if you can xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

how r u feeling claire? how is your bump coming along?

my pains are back today :( and im starting to feel a little depressed tbh, our house needs so much fixing before baby is here but our landlord is being a royal prick!
the pains come and go one day im fine and i can get jobs done, other days i cant even sit up! my oh had to help me up this morning and even ran me a bath, and was late for college as he wouldnt leave til i was out and tucked up back in bed. so thats prob where ill be spending most of today...
a friend is coming either tonight or 2mor to stay with us so it will be nice to have some company as i feel so lonely in the day without my oh :(


----------



## cla

I'm good Katie, I'm keeping myself busy knitting.
Can't you go back to your dr and see if they can help you xxx


----------



## RedRose19

they told me they did everything they can and thats when they sent me to the hospital and they did bugger all so im just gonna have to stick it out 

i wish i could knit it would take up my time at least :)


----------



## cla

Try and find somebody to learn you, it's the best thing I have done because time flies


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- yay for knitting!!! i used to do it but havent in so long i wouldnt even know where to begin. would be a lovely hobby to re-learn i think :flower:

katie- im so sorry your feeling like crap and they cant help. i hope its not like this the rest of the pregnancy :hugs:

sinead- how are you hun???

i had cramps all last night but it seems to have settled today so far. i told DH im gonna waddle my big butt around this house today and try to get some contractions started. im feeling sick to my stomach though so not too sure how much i can do that. i already loaded the dishwasher and have 3 loads of laundry to do and 1 to fold from yesterday that i already folded. im tired of not sleeping and being in pain all day, its time to work on getting this kid out :wacko:


----------



## naderz

melissa it sounds like your getting closer and closer im so happy for you. it wil be such joy and love to your family. the wxcitement of labour and delivery and a new baby is just the best feeling id do it everyday.

melissa you knit? how lovely u knitting some cardigans and blankets for baby?

katie i wouldnt be too worried about washing the clothes and things yet if baby decides to come now she will be in neonatal for a good few weeks and in there they use their own clothes and do their own washing. so dont be stressing.
also (if it happens) providing you are ok after delivery youl be out of hospitsl within 2-3days and in that time and baby coming home a few weeks later will give you a few weeks to get bits done around the house. so dont be stressing..stress isnt good. take it easy. xx

ladies i so despertly want my babies back. i feel so lost and empty without them. i think about them every min of every day. i want to get pregnant again but im afraid people will judge me so soon and im afraid i wont hav the same feelings as it wont be alanna and corey. i dont know wat i want im so confused. but everyone around me is having babies and im so desperate. xx


----------



## RedRose19

sinead if you feel you want to get preg and its what YOU and your oh want then feck anyone else, getting preg wont replace your babies but it certainly might bring some hope and love to your heart which is what you want, and if having another baby is what will help i say do it :hugs: please please dont worry about what others think, im sure after knowing what you have been through they will be only too please to hear your pregnant again.. 
its normal to want to get preg after a loss alot of women to try right away.. so dont feel bad or guilty for wanting it.. its natural and i think a good sign :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i had my little guy march 6!!!!! i was very crampy all day monday and spotting a little. tuesday i had contractions but thought they were just BH since they didnt form a pattern, but was bleeding a little heavier and losing a lot of plug. DH and i walked around a store for an hour and got home around 6:00pm. we were hoping to get contractions in a pattern, never happened. ate dinner and i got in the shower about 8:00pm. while in the shower i started having bad contractions about 2-3 minutes apart. by the time i got out of the shower i couldnt walk through my contractions and was bleeding heavy. my DH helped me get dressed and we got to the hospital at 8:30pm. they helped me get on the table to check me and my water broke when i stood up. dr checked me and i was 9cm!!!!! they immediately got me in a room and i had no time to get the epidural. he was born within about 15 mins 

Mason Elijah was born at 9:09pm weighing 7 lbs and 19 3/4 inches long. he is just perfect :cloud9:

my blood pressure went very high after he was born (160's over 90's) and they had a hard time stopping the bleeding. but all is well now and we will be going home in the morning.


----------



## RedRose19

wow melissa!! thats so great! congratulations hun!! well done you, he is just perfect hun, and what a lovely weight! he looks so alert as well :hugs:

i bet your over the moon with him :cloud9:


----------



## Shey

Aww Melissa congrats! he is so adorable! Welcome to the world Mason!


----------



## blessedmomma

some pics tonight...:cloud9:


----------



## naderz

melissa congratulations to you and your dh. little mason is beautiful and looks very alert. wow i cant believe another baby on this thread. amazing :cloud9: congrats again hun xx ur labour and delivery sounded a bit like mine with the twins. very fast and not even time for gas and air.

xxxxx :hugs: xxxxx to everyone.


----------



## cla

Omg look what I have missed some how I lost this thread.
Melissa congrats on your beautiful little boy mason I bet you are so happy xxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. we are so in love with him. still working out a new family routine right now so not on here much. how is everyone??

cla- 20 weeks!!!

katie- almost finished, wow!!!

sinead- you are still in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

shey- how are you??


----------



## Shey

Melissa Im doin great, just in 2wk wait. how are you and baby mason doing?


----------



## naderz

how is everyone doing? xxx :hugs: to all you ladies, bumps and babies


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! how is everyone??

mason is getting bigger already, but still so little. all the older ones are sick with colds, boo. breastfeeding is gong well, and getting a lot less painful :flower:


----------



## cla

Sinead how are you getting on. Xxx
Melissa How did you lose all that weight in such a short time


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im not sure, maybe breastfeeding?? i have lost all the weight i gained while pregnant wth mason, but i still have weight i never lost from way back at jaxon's pregnancy! i have practically been pregnant for the last 3 years, so hopefully i can lose it all before i get pregnant again?! i used to weigh between 120-125 lbs. so i think 130 is a good goal lol.


----------



## naderz

melissa already thinking about the next baby..i admire you. i wish i could be like you and hav as many as god sends. maybe il chat to oh about it. see wat he thinks. we are ntnp right now. some might think its too soon but we hav agreed its wat we want to do. although i just want my twins my 2 precious babies. im still in disbelief that it has happened me. why me.. i just dont understand.

melissa are u breastfeeding this time..i thought u wer not able too. thats great hun xx

claire how u doing hun? xx

i saw on katies fb that she is in hospital awaiting results for pre-eclampsia in the morning. i hope she doesnt mind me posting it on here. xx

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- my heart is just broken for you. i know its not much comfort now, but you will see them again. and in heaven they have none of the pain and sorrow we have here. it will be a joyous day when you and your DH and children are reunited with them! i didnt bf my other kids cuz i was molested when i was 10-11 yrs old by an uncle. it really messed me up and i had a lot of issues about things. i have asked the Lord to heal me for a couple years now and when i got pregnant with mason, DH and i really prayed i would be healed enough to bf. praise the Lord, He did heal me!!! im so very thankful. i give Him glory for it every day. everyone thinks we shouldnt have them so close, or have as many as we do, but DH and i believe God has a purpose for each of them. we dont see it like we created them, we know only He opens the womb and creates life. we just glorify Him for giving us the opportunity to raise His children in His name. we trust Him to create our family, and to provide everything we need for our family. i wouldnt want to live any other way! :)

katie- i hope you dont have pre-eclampsia!!!!

praying for all you ladies


----------



## cla

Sinead my heart still breaks for you and fingers crossed you get your forever baby soon, you do whatever is best for you and your oh xxxxxxxxxx
Melissa Iam so sorry what happened to you when you was a kid and thank the lord he answered you both xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Sinead my heart still breaks for you and fingers crossed you get your forever baby soon, you do whatever is best for you and your oh xxxxxxxxxx
Melissa Iam so sorry what happened to you when you was a kid and thank the lord he answered you both xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

Sorry double post


----------



## RedRose19

thanks sinead :hugs: 

i was in wed night with bad pains, high bp and protein in my urine so they thought i did have it, but it all seemed to calm down and they are not sure what is causing this but since everything calmed down i was able to go home today and im to go back april 11th for scan and bloods etc
so am home now taking it easy we have one stong bubba tho

sinead sorry your hurting hun :hugs: wish i could do something to help i can only hope you get blessed soon :hugs:

melissa glad u are healed big :hugs: mason is is just so cute :D

claire how are u x


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- how scary! so glad you and baby are ok :hugs:

claire- you are getting so far! 

hope everyone is doing well today :flower:


----------



## cla

I'm good thanks ive a scan on the 13th to make sure everything is working properly, so now they are keeping an eye on me because of when I had rian.


----------



## blessedmomma

are you doing the trial progesterone thing??? i stayed on mine for a while so i could help keep preterm labor away. how far along were you with rian when he was born?


----------



## naderz

oh gosh melissa im so sorry for asking you. if id hav known it was that serious i would hav kept my mouth shut. well im glad that u hav gotten healed of it now. :hugs: brestfeeding will be ur protection now for baby no.7 for a while ;) hehe xxx

katie ur back, im glad your ok and now we dont know wat ur having ?? oh no i hope u didnt buy loads of pink things?? 
that happened me with my twins, my hospital told me boy and girl..belfast 2 different midwifes told me 2 girls. xxx 
a healthy bay is all that matters at the end of the day.

claire hun how u doing? i forgot u had preeclampsia with rian, wat gestation was he born? xxx

thank you for all your support ladies :flower: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lol thats ok sinead. i used to be a mess about it. if i spoke about it to DH i would just cry and cry and get really depressed. it took a lot of praying and support from DH, but it rarely effects me now. 

i really wouldnt mind if breastfeeding made me infertile for a minute. i would like to lose some of the baby weight i have put on with the last 3 babies. of course, if the Lord wants us to have another soon, that would be glorious!


----------



## cla

How are you sinead and how are your cycles now xxxx
I had him at 36 weeks but they said his weight was very low saying he was only born 4 weeks early.


----------



## Shey

Sinead I am so sorry. :hugs: I hope that you get your forever baby as well. My thoughts and prayers go out to you :hugs:

Katie, I'm glad that you and baby are doing fine. Hope all is well now.

Claire not much longer til you get to hold your baby girl!

Melissa how are you and baby doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

shey- we are good. oh my hun, you're pregnant!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yayy shey congrats :happydance:


----------



## cla

Omg shey congrats Hun where's the pics , I bet you are so happy xxxx


----------



## Shey

I'm very excited! Posted my test pics in the test forum!


----------



## naderz

shey congratulations..

well i got a very light bleed on 21st march which lasted for 8days, was soooo light i only used pantyliners and barely even needed them. was a rather strange period i must say. that was my fist one since the birth. 
had an appointment with the doc on wed and she done a preg test and a full blood count. well the preg test came back neg and i still hav to continue my iron tablets for another month. part of me is hoping that the test was wrong or too early but we hav been bd since12days after the birth so if i was preg it would hav showed by now. xxx


----------



## cla

sinead i hope your af hasnt started and you are pregnant xxx


----------



## naderz

claire hun did your water break with your angel?? and did you begin preterm labour?? xx


----------



## cla

hi sinead, yeah my waters broke but i had no labour pains or nothing but i had to have a medical management if thats what it is called.
have they said why your waters broke or was it because you was having twins xxxxxx


----------



## naderz

they dont hav a reason for my waters breaking. but as noah was early i was at a high risk of preterm labour but then with twins i was at an even higher risk of preterm labour.

so are they keeping a close eye on you this time? my midwife told me the next time im preg that the consultant will be following me very closely so wondering are they with you?

i hope next time im preg that they will see me more and they wont fob me off thinking it was a 1 off. xxx :hugs:


----------



## cla

Yeah sinead they are keeping a close eye on me so far I've had 6 scans and I will be having them every 2 weeks now because I have found out today I will get preclampsia again


----------



## naderz

good im glad they are watching you closely... oh no hunnie pie? how do they know that? i didnt know u could tell before it starts? wat does that mean petal? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- :hugs: praying for you and baby


----------



## cla

sinead i had to have a scan to make sure the blood flow is good in the placenta.
they checked the main artery, in a normal pregnancy it is striaght but mine is wiggle so its harder for the blood to go round. 
At the moment her weight is on target but the min it goes down they will do other tests, plus ive got to have scans every 2 weeks


----------



## naderz

oh right well im hoping and praying that her weight keeps up and everything goes ok hun xx 

fri13th i had a very heavy period so now its back to trying again this month. since june 2009 ive done nothing but be pregnant and try to get pregnant. xx xx

hope all you ladies,babies and bumps are doing good :) xx xx


----------



## cla

What are your plans sinead are you using opks or are you just going with the flow xxxxx


----------



## naderz

i have never used opks but i probly shoud as i hadnt a clue last month wen i ov plus my af came a week early..was a 23day cycle instead of 28-32. i guess its just my body getting back to normal. im probly just goin to go with the flow and hav as much bd as possible. i really want it to happen this month as my due date would not be to long after christmas. and i just think it would be perfect. x


----------



## naderz

wen do u start to use use opks after af??


----------



## cla

If I was you I would start using opks then at least you know where you are. 
My cycles changed after my loss they where always 28 days but then then went from 28/34 which done my head in so I never knew when af would come . Plus you will know when af is due as well. 
I really hope you get pregnant this cycle so everything crossed xxxxxxx


----------



## cla

I usually start doing them about 10days in to my cycle then at least I wouldn't miss anything. Have a look on eBay for them thats where I got mine from


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree with claire. it really depends on your cycle. mine were always 28 days but after i had jaxon i had a surgery on my cervix and it made my hormones all out of whack. my cycles werent predictable at all, but they were shorter. i used to start testing around cd 10.

i soooooo hope you get the egg this month. your hormones should still be really high right now too, so shouldnt be too hard to get preggo!!! :happydance:


----------



## naderz

so today i am cd8. ordered them off amazon yesterday so hope they should be here tomorrow or tue at the latest and il start testing straight away. do u do them in the morning like preg tests and wen it is pos start bd straight away and keep testing and bd untill they go neg ??? xx im so clueless.

thanks ladies i hope it is easy. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i used them twice a day. one in the morning around 10 and one in the afternoon around 2. mine would stay pos for a couple days, but some women stay pos only for a few hours. i would usually get my best readings around 2, but im sure everyones different. how long after you get a pos til you ov will depend on the brand. some say 12-24 hrs and some say up to 48 hrs. i used to dtd for at least 3 days after to be safe. hope that helps!


----------



## cla

i alwasy done mine around 10 in the morning but i only done one a day, but if i was you i would do 2 just to get used to them.


----------



## naderz

ok so they arrived today..i done 1 around 1-2pm them another at 6.30pm they both wer very faint. ?? i assume im not ov yet?? mine say the test line has to be as dark as the control line or darker to be pos and although a test line will always show up if it is fainter than the control it is neg.. does that make sence to yous?? hope ive explanied it well.

my test lines wer much fainter than the control line so il do another in the morning (but not fmu) and afternoon to see how they are.
i kinda feel like im ov cuz my boobs are sore and im having cm xx

thanks ladies :)


----------



## blessedmomma

that sounds right to me sinead. maybe you are just getting ready to ov??? mine would be stark white then slowly start getting darker over a few days then stay pos for a couple days. after that they would go stark white again. some women it just stays white til its pos though and some women always have a light line til its pos. everyones just different. if you dont get preggo this month i would use it to figure out what to expect for future months. i would say keep testing though, i dont think its pos yet.


----------



## ap679

naderz said:


> ok so they arrived today..i done 1 around 1-2pm them another at 6.30pm they both wer very faint. ?? i assume im not ov yet?? mine say the test line has to be as dark as the control line or darker to be pos and although a test line will always show up if it is fainter than the control it is neg.. does that make sence to yous?? hope ive explanied it well.
> 
> my test lines wer much fainter than the control line so il do another in the morning (but not fmu) and afternoon to see how they are.
> i kinda feel like im ov cuz my boobs are sore and im having cm xx
> 
> thanks ladies :)

Hi my Ob/Gyn told me to try on cd 11 and even if the line is faint try that day and every other day after that up to day 16
He also said that my DH should wear only boxers and to not take hot showers the cooler the better. Give that a try. 
Baby dust to all of us.


----------



## naderz

ok ladies so ive been doing 2 opks a day now but i still cant seem to get a line as dark as the control line, im having clear stretchy cm. the lines are pink and visable but just not as dark ??? im on cd13.

all i can think of is maybe im just goin to ov late this cycle as wen the twins wer concieved i couldnt get a proper pos test until 7weeks and then at my scan they put me back 3 weeks.. so maybe im a late ovulater :shrug: xxx


----------



## naderz

although my cycles are always 28-32days so not long or irregular

hope everybody is keeping well.. claire how is ur bump?? any pics? xxx

melissa hows little elijah doing?? hows all his brothers and sister taking to him?? xxx

katie hun how ur bump doing? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- maybe you are ov late?? i usually ov around cd12-14 but once it was cd15 for me. you might also have some dodgy tests. i dont use answer brand tests cuz i got pos all month on them once. 

baby is doing good, getting big! we have thrush right now BOO. his siblings adore him :cloud9: they are always cuddling him and goo goo over him


----------



## RedRose19

i hope this is the cycle for you sinead :hugs:

me and bump are ok after our horrible experience, it was a scary moment for sure!
ill copy and paste it from my journal because its too long to type out twice lol,

also we had a detailed scan and my suspicions were right we are indeed having a little boy!
he will be baby jamie when he is born :)


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. im so tired only back from hospital now, i was kept over night was a very stressful experience overall...
basically when u first egt there after about 30 mins a midwife will see u then they figure out how urgent u need to be seen etc, well i was seen there was a long que of women 3 of which u could see were in labour lol 
when midwife saw me she said basically my bp wasnt high really and looked fine but they will still take a look at me before i go..
3 hours later my heart is raching i can feel it pounding out of my chest, they hook me up to a trace... well they couldnt find a strong heartbeat and all panic broke loose... the midwife called all the other midwifes and before i knew it i had 2 docs and 3 midwifes all looking for baby's hb (100 at this point and dipping lower), taking bloods and giving me steroids .. before i knew it they were calling the surgeons omg what panic i wanted to cry my poor baby
after about an hour of utter terror they sound a strong hb, but my bp was sky high by then (prob the stress of that)
of course then i had to be kept in, today my god was one problem after another first it was baby's hb low again, fixed that, then my bp still high, fixed that, then my pulse went sky high but still left me home on strict bed rest and to be with someone all the time in case i faint because they reckon i need sleep soemthing i cant get there lol, im back in just 6 days for a trace and bp check..


so and a bit of news i was right! i knew i saw baby boy parts... we 100% are having a boy if was had a girl id feel so sorry for her because its most def a boy as we got a detailed scan and she showed me his boy parts


----------



## cla

Sinead have you got a pic of the tests, I sometimes got possitives as late as cd20


----------



## blessedmomma

wow katie!!! im glad you and baby jamie are ok :hugs:

so funny to know they got his gender wrong too :haha:


----------



## naderz

i hav no pics of them claire :dohh: i should hav kept them and lined them all up.. well im going to tells yous something i think im losing the plot.....i done a preg test this morning and could hav swore i saw a line :dohh: but i think maybe im imagining it....like im only cd15 and my last af was really heavy so couldnt hav been imp bleeding. i think i hav line eye:shrug:

will keep doing the opks and keep them for pics too xxx

katie never mension any of this on fb.... thank you :flower: a wee boy :hugs: so gld all is ok with u and baba xxxx

melissa aww thats horrible im sure :( its good all his big bros and sis are all enjoying him :)


----------



## naderz

girlz im so confused... today i got a dark bfp :shrug: wat is going on..... 10weeks ago today i gave birth to the twins then 21st march was a super light period then 13th april was a really heavy bleed and today a bfp..... wat dates do i go by?????? and am i even pregnant??? help!!!! xxxx

:hugs: to you all


----------



## RedRose19

post a pic up hun of your test :hugs: i hope this is a positive for u hunny but im confused about your dates too sorry unless u ovulated super early after your period on the 13th..


----------



## cla

Sinead you don't come on here and say you got a bfp with out a pic lol
I wannnntttttt to seeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## naderz

oh claire i jut went upstaires to get my test for a photo but i already threw it in the bin.. :dohh: sorri hun... well ive been doing preg tests since and havent got a pos again maybe a verrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy faint line if anything at all. but i dont on opk there this eve and it is def pos so i guess my bfp was a faulty test or contamineted pot so im going to bd like crazy the next few days and hope for the best xxx


----------



## naderz

* done an opk ....... silly typo


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- you will get a pos on an opk if you are preggo. i would try an hpt again if i were you! :winkwink:


----------



## naderz

would i ?? wen should i do an opk with fmu or during the day as instructed ??? ive run out of preg tests and amazon will prob take 3-5days to deliver :( today is cd25 and all weekend ive been getting super faint lines bfp or evap i do not know, i should hav taken pics but i cant do it on my fone and its really awkard to do it with the camera and upload them without oh seeing xxx


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey ladies so got a bfp this cycle.. im currently 5weeks and 2days. i got a really strong pos on cd 28 on a frer. ive saw my doc who had refered me on to the midwife who will get in contact about wen im about 8weeks/9weeks. same midwife ive had for all my pregnancies so ive gotten to really know her. she is a lovely woman. im just hoping and praying that all goes ok and i hav a healthy baby term or as near as. xxx

how is everyone keeping? xx
bumps and babies?? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

im soooooooooooooo excited for you sinead!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: whats the due date?

my LO's are all doing good. getting bigger!:flower:


----------



## cla

Sinead that's fantastic news, it's going to be hard but at least they are keeping an eye on you and don't forget we are always here xxxxxx


----------



## naderz

thank you ladies.. my due date according to lmp is 18th jan, 1 day b4 noahs bday. hehe.

i hope my consultant doesnt fob me off with everything will be ok this preg cuz twin preg is high risk. 

claire not long now hun xx

melissa glad all babies r doing great. xx


----------



## RedRose19

wooohoo sinead congrats! this is gonna be your rainbow baby :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:katie only 3 weeks to go!!!!!!! how are you feeling? do you have everything ready? do you feel like your ready?


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead i hope they take good care of you! with noah being early and the twins also they need to keep a good eye on you and baby. thats so cool they might be born very close. you will have a busy january lol:flower:


----------



## naderz

katie you must be so excited... any day now really if your boy is as eager as noah was coming at 36+6 xxx


----------



## naderz

melissa i sure will be busy.. i just hope all goes ok.. i cant stop being negative but i got past my 2 mc stages so i feel they are milestones for me. next milestone is one day and week at a time.
im guessing my body is programed to not hav full term pregnancies but as long as i get as close to term as possible with a healthy baby thats all that matters... i know babies who came at 34/35 weeks and barley needed neonatal so even that sounds good. my sister was a 32weeker and was in for 2weeks and done brilliently.. im guessing getting to 30+weeks is fantastic and a lot less critical then 24+ weeks. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you feeling sinead??? ms kicking in yet?

and what about our other two preggos? katie and claire- how you ladies doing? gonna be holding babies soon! :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

we must have been posting at the same time! try to be positive hun, baby needs a happy mommy. when you are upset it sends cortisol through your body and it can be damaging to your whole body. you need to be as healthy as possible!:hugs:


----------



## naderz

lol yea we must hav melissa.. im trying my best. im telling myself that god will be good to me this time and i WILL bring our healthy baby home. no i dont really hav any symtoms except feeling soooooo tiered. should i at 5+weeks be having any?? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

every pregnancy is different so i was just wondering. God is so good all the time! just keep praying. He hears you! one day you will be reunited with your LOs they are with Jesus. life is really short and you will see them again hun:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

blessedmomma said:


> :happydance:katie only 3 weeks to go!!!!!!! how are you feeling? do you have everything ready? do you feel like your ready?

heya thanks i can believe ive only 3 weeks til my due date!!

i realise i havent updated that much in here been a long long pregnancy lol plenty of compliacations but i can see the end of the tunnel now :haha:

baby jamie will possibly be here soon because ive been getting contractions on off because he is very long and since im short my uterus is finding it hard to cope and thinking im at term :D

could be any day now :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- cant wait to see some pics of this LO!!!!! hope its not much longer now:flower:

sinead im praying for you!


----------



## cla

Katie how's everything going xxxxxxxxx
Sorry I havent been on, I had a scan Friday and her growth as dropped to the bottom line I'm just hoping its because they couldn't get good meaursments because of the way she was lying again. They said she is weighing 3lb 1oz which is not a lot since the last scan:(
I've got to have another scan on Friday to check the blood flow in the placenta to make sure it's working


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- im praying she is ok and they are just making a mistake!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

claire they shouldnt be worrying u that is a good weight for that gestation! sure jamie was only bloody 4lbs 3oz at 35 weeks so that sounds about right ish they just expect everyone to have a whooping 8lb baby but its not nice for them to worry you im sure she is great and growing as she should big :hugs:


----------



## cla

Katie thanks for that, it might just mean I don't have big babies.
Also one of my other measurements is below average and I've looked on the Internet and they say that's a sign the placenta isn't working great


----------



## naderz

claire wen i was in the royal a lady came in a few days after me and she had that problem wer the the placenta wasnt functioning properly, each day she had to hav a scan to see if the blood flow was 'absent' or 'present' after 2 weeks of being in the hospital they decided to deliver her wee girl at about 32/33 weeks and although i was gone by then her and her baby girl wer just fine as i read it in her card wen i went to visit the mat ward a few weeks ago. so dont you be worrying urself hun. she will be ok. xxx

katie not long hun...i bet your so excited and now ur full term :) xx

melissa how is all your babies -big and small? lol hows the ntnp going for you? xx

well i will be 7weeks this friday :) feeling a bit sick these days.. only wen i see or eat food but i still be hungry and want to eat it lol


----------



## RedRose19

im just so happy to see your preg again sinead!! 

hope all is ok claire 3lbs is a good weight if had to be delievered any time soon :hugs:

melissa bet your little boy is not so little anymore :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- its going great! i know a lot of the girls in the ntnp section on here are actually trying to get pregnant but not us. we are truly not trying or preventing. we really are just not worried either way. im not sure if i would know if i do get pregnant anytime soon lol! i still havent started having cycles again though so im assuming im not ovulating either. i havent had a period for almost a year! gotta say im enjoying that!

katie- he is about 12 lbs now. he is very little, but i guess bf babies tend to be smaller. kids are all getting bigger and im so in love with all of them :cloud9:

mason seems to be going through his 3 month growth spurt. he was eating all the time trying to get my supply up so i now have blisters on both sides, OUCH! 

and we have a wedding to go to this friday then another one the next thursday thats jasons brother. we are driving the family for 12-13 hours to get there!!!! :shock:


----------



## cla

Sinead I'm so happy everythIng is going so well, when is your first scan xxx


----------



## naderz

i dunno havent recieved my letter from the hospital yet and im assuming the midwife will be ringing me in the next week or 2 to arrange my first appointment then she will know more of the scan details with the consultant. we are getting a new hospital which is opening on the 21st june so thats quite exciting i guess known that il be in there plus i think they hav the 3d scanner which should be amazing. hopwfully not too dear either. xx

whoa melissa that is such a long drive i imagion ul hav to stop loads to feed little mason. hope yous hav a great time though xx

claire how did ur scan go? xx

katie i cant believe ur almost there its just crazy i cant wait to see little jamie xx


----------



## cla

Thanks for asking about the scan sinead xxxxx
It didn't go great, they are really concerned about my placenta because of the notching, they can't understand why it is like it when my bp and urine are fine.
I've got another scan on my placenta on Wednesday and another growth scan on Friday and then that's when they decide what's going to happen. 
My dr said the way things are going there might be a big drop on the chart and if that is the case I will have to have her at 34 weeks so next week I would have to go in for steriod injections. The minute I came out the room I just burst into tears I've done everything right and things still happen. 
I've looked at my old health visitor notes from when I had rian and I had him at 35 weeks but he stopped growing at 34. 
I just hope she as put some more weight on xxx

How's everybody else getting on xxxx


----------



## naderz

ohh claire my hunni pie im so sorry that things arnt going according to plan.. but just keep in mind that u are in the 30's weeks and everyday is a bonus.. so ur scan is today on the placenta?? please let me know how that went.. 

also claire sorry to keep refarring to my stay in the royal but another girl was in there and she had her little boy at 28weeks due to her placenta stopping working at 26weeks.. it happened 8years ago with her other boy and she was told that it will happen in all her future pregnancies too. both her boys wer fine petal. xx i know that the nicu is so daunting and scary but at 34 weeks hopefully she wont need to much of it and she will be out in no time.. i know hunni its just not fair we do everythng right and we get the hardship and troublesome pregnancies wer some people get preg on a 1 night stand or dont look after themselves during pregnancy and they get a perfect worry free preg. life can be cruel but just stay pos petal and she WILL be ok. xxx 

those steriod injections......................they sting :( :hehe: xxxx

hows everyone?? xxx

well i had an early scan on friday in the epc and 1 little baby with a lovely little heartbeat measuring exactly to dates :D xxx


----------



## naderz

ohh and also my sister was born at 32 weeks, stayed in the neonatal for 2weeks and is now 10 next week. xxx


----------



## cla

Sinead thanks for rubbing in that the injections hurt lol
I had the scan yesterday and the blood flow is ok so we shall see what happens tomorrow, it's getting scary now that it's getting closer .

And where is your scan pic missy ;) I bet you are so happy xxx


----------



## naderz

it sure is hun, hav u all got for her yet? xx so how was rian wen he was born??

lol just thought id throw that in there hope i didnt scare u :p its over in seconds though. ul just get 2 of them... i had to hav 4.

well im glad yesterdays scan went ok nw rol on tomorrow to we see her growth. 

i havent got a scanner...its so annoying.. il try get it up asap il take a photo of it with my camera and transfer them.. maybe il do that tonight wen noah goes to bed. xxx

aww im soooo happy but im really nervous too. xx


----------



## RedRose19

can i also add the injections hurt :haha: i think mostly because they go in your bum cheek ouchie but worth it, 

im sure all will go fine claire 34 weeks is so close to term she will be fine, xx

sinead glad all went well at your scan! did they give u a due date?


----------



## cla

Look at you pair just rub it in lol
I have had 2 steroid injections before for my arthritis and they where in my bum so ha I've had it before :) do you think they will be similar ?
Sinead if the say Ive got to have her early I will have to get some tiny baby things and I think I'm done then, if not Keith will have to get it. 
When is your dd and what care have they said they will do this time. How are you coping otherwise xxxxxxx
Katie haven't you bloody had him yet ;)


----------



## naderz

lol yea claire id say they will be the same pain.. so how did friday go?

im so happy to be preg it does not replace the fact that i lost my twins and i still cry everyday and think of them every hour but it gives us something to look forward too and focus on.

i know slap my hand i still havent got my photos up.. im so bad at this.

i havent had any contact with my midwife yet...which i was expecting by now so i dont know how she and my consultant will care for me this time. but im still seeing my gp every 4 weeks as she wants to keep a tight eye on me..not only pregnancy but as in myself too.
its good u hav everything sorted..is rian excited? xx

katie how u? any movement? xx

melissa i know ur busy with all that traveling and weddings xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! it was a good vacation and kids had a lot of fun.

yuck on the injections claire!!!:hugs:


----------



## naderz

hows everybody doing? xx


----------



## cla

Katie congrats on your little man how does it feel to be a mommy xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie!!!!!!! congrats on your little guy!!!!! he is absolutely adorable :cloud9:


----------



## cla

hows everybody doing xxxxxx
sinead i would love to know how you are getting on xxxxxx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

im just lovely hun! how are you??? you are so close, im so happy for you :hugs:

katie- how is mommy life hun?

sinead- how are you doing?


----------



## cla

I'm just so tired, but there is no chance of sitting down when you have got hundreds of things to do.
How are you and the kids doing xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

we are good. same ol stuff going on. laundry, dishes, etc. i need to start buying the older 3 their school books one at a time so i dont have to get them all at once in august.

i bet your tired!!!! the end is so hard, my very least fave part of pregnancy lol. i cant wait to see some pics of that sweet girl!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## naderz

hey ladies im so sorry i havent been on.havent seem to found a min to get on.. well il be 12weeks this thur/fri. had my last scan at the epc on friday past and baby was bouncing around happily like mad and heard the hearbeat which was beautiful.. just waiting on my consultant scan and app now in the post

katie congrats on little jamie i hope he is doing well and ur keeping good too.i bet u both are just overwalmed having him with u now. xxx

melissa i just looked at ur ticker... i cnt believe little mason is is near 4months already...wer is time going. hope all ur kids are doing great hun and urself and oh. xxx

claire how u hun? baby still in there cooking? any sign of anything or inducing or anything? is she growing well? xxx i bet u both are so excited hun and rian too. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- im so happy for you hun!!! 1st tri will be over before you know it. :hugs: we are doing good. kids are all getting big. life is so much fun right now. i went to my best friends dd wedding and realized my girls could be there in not that many years really. its so crazy!!!


----------



## naderz

how is everyone doing? claire and bump and melissa and babies and big kiddies too??

katie how is little jamie doing? xx

i got a letter from the consultant to go bac to the nicu to talk to him about alanna and corey and any questions or anything we might like to ask.. i dont know wat to do and its next wed.. im afraid i will get there and break down.. but i know that if i dont go i will regret it.


----------



## RedRose19

hey sinead i hope your ok i hope your meeting goes ok :hugs: 

how are you mel and claire i hope your both well thanks for your congrats sorry ive not been on much and when i have been on i couldnt repeat what happened.. i still cry about jamies birth.. ill post a link to my birth story cuz.. i cant repeat it again.. it still hurts but i try to concentrate on the fact he is ok on the mend now a healthy happy little baby.. 

im just feeling the healing, i even miss being pregnant today lol so i think thats a good sign considering after i had jamie i swore id never have any more

on slightly happier note i get married in 18 days.. eeek let the count down begin :)


----------



## RedRose19

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...7-my-lovely-jamie-finally-here-neo-natal.html 

here u go ladies x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my katie!!!! how scary that must have been :hugs:

how is lil jamie doing now?? and how are you momma??

congrats on the wedding hun, cant wait to see pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## cla

sinead i would go hun, it will help you put your mind at rest. have you thought of any questions that you would like to ask xxxx

mellissa how are you getting on,are your kids enjoying there hols xxxx

katie where are the pics of him i want to see more lol
have you got everything ready for your wedding i bet you are excited xxx

im doing good i had my last growth scan on monday and i think i have a chuncky monkey inside me she now weighs 6lb 8oz how that happened i dont know lol


----------



## blessedmomma

yay claire!!!! sounds like a healthy girl. youre so close now, i cant wait to see her :cloud9:


----------



## cla

Thanks Melissa I can't wait either, I keep thinking what if they have got it wrong and she is a boy lol stupid I know.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats not stupid hun, it happens! probably very rare though. im sure she is a girl :flower:

i am just getting over mastitis, a breast infetion. i hope i never go through this again. i feel horrible :nope:


----------



## cla

i hope you are feeling better now mellissa, i bet that was sore


----------



## naderz

Awh melissa thats sooo sore hope u get over it soon xxx 
Clair that happened me.. the hospital wer i had the twins told me 2girls and i had 1 of each so yip it happens xxxx
Katie i bet ur so excited about ur wedding i cnt wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

it happened to me too claire as u know, they said i was having a girl then told a boy.. it def happens but im sure ur having a girl u have had alot of scans xx

how is everyone?


----------



## cla

Hopefully after 5 people saying girl they better be right lol


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies sorry been M.I.A.! I've been busy working. I now work at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal's Islands of Adventure. I love my job! How are you lovely ladies doing? how are the babies? My lil man is 4 yrs old now.


----------



## cla

shay fantastic news on your job i bet its so much fun.


----------



## blessedmomma

shey- that sounds like a great job!


----------



## naderz

awh shey that sounds fun.. xx

claire no dnt be worrying im sure u hav a wee girl in there 5 people couldnt hav got it wrong surely :wacko:

so ladies i went to my appointment with alanna and coreys neonatoligist and it was so hard i cryed the wole appointment but i found out wee bits we hadnt realised at the time and it was a chance to talk about them and im so glad i went.. he is a lovely man also which helps and very understanding.

so was with the consultant today - am now 14+3 weeks and he strongly recomended i hav a cervical cerclage... (stitch the cervix closed) although i dont exactly hav an incontentint cervix he recommends it for trying to prevent premature delivery.
i told him i would go home and research it more and talk to my midwife and then phone him and let him know.. ive done lots of research on it and read lots of good stories of course it comes with risks but doesnt everything and if it helps for me to hav a healthy term baby at the end itl be worth it.

you can still go into labour with it in in which it will just be removed quickly but it prevents the cervix from dilating highly decreasing the risk of 2nd trimester loss..

all being well they just pop it out in labour ward at 37+weeks and wait for u to deliver... 
with it in the keep fortnightly checks on u and ur cervix to watch for signs of preterm labour.

hope all u ladies are good and ur babies and claire any signs yet hun?? xx

melissa i bet time is flying by in ur house and they are all getting so big before u know it xxx

katie soon be ur big day.... hope u hav a ball hun cnt wait for pics xxxxx

im away now to do more research on this stitch see if any ladies on here can tell me about it xx


----------



## cla

At least they are looking after you. I had internal scans at 16,18 and 20 to make sure there was no change in my cervix and thankgod everything was ok. 
Have said said if you will have extra scans xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- its good they will be keeping an eye on you! i have heard about the stitch but dont know much about it. praying for a healthy pregnancy and baby though!:hugs:

claire- any signs yet??? will they induce at a certain point?

we got our home school books last week. we are so excited to start!!! my girls already want to begin. we usually start in august but may be a bit early this year. my 5 year old starts this year too. he is really excited. :happydance:


----------



## cla

Melissa I take my hat off to you for teaching them.
No signs my end yet I think she likes it to much in there lol


----------



## naderz

my cervix is not short at all its 7.8cms which is normal lenght but he hopes it will make a difference in preterm labour i dunno wat to expect with it... everybody that i hav read about having it has IC...i dont.
from wat i hav read they bring u back every 2-3 weeks for internal exam and scan. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sinead- i will pray for you to make the right decisions. :hugs: when do you have to decide?

thanks claire! i have to get a baby carrier so i can carry mason. the older 3 have a classroom and i will have to carry him around and entertain the other 2 in between teaching. i will probably look like a crazy woman lol


----------



## RedRose19

heya ladies so ive not been on ive had gall stones and been in hospital, ive to have a camera down my throat on the 2nd of aug

and the wedding is in 3 days!!! stress is the main thing on my mind by 2mor most things should be done so ill feel better,

sinead im so glad they are looking after you, ifeel our health services let me down.. during my pregnancy and labour.
its good to see them making sure u deliever this baby safely

claire wheres this bubba!! :D


oh and i got my first af after jamie.. in pain.. i hope it eases off by sat..


----------



## cla

Omg you are going to be mrs in 3 days it's gone so fast fingers crossed the weather will be beautiful . 
How's Jamie getting on xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

katie!!!! i hope we get to see pics!!!! :cloud9: sorry about af, boo:growlmad:


----------



## naderz

So this week in here we hav a baby and a wedding cingrats claire keith and rian on ur beautiful baby girl and congrats katie and ur new hubby and little jamie on ur wedding. Cant wait for stories and pucs xxxxx

Im going for my surgery tomorrow (monday) shirodkar suture xxx il update wen im all done xxxx


----------



## cla

naderz said:


> So this week in here we hav a baby and a wedding cingrats claire keith and rian on ur beautiful baby girl and congrats katie and ur new hubby and little jamie on ur wedding. Cant wait for stories and pucs xxxxx
> 
> Im going for my surgery tomorrow (monday) shirodkar suture xxx il update wen im all done xxxx

i hope everything goes well hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats claire!!!! i have been getting home school stuff ready so staying busy and totally missed your baby girl!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cla

It's ok mellissa you have your hands full, how are they getting on xx


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im a married women :happydance: im so happy i had a great day well and truely pics to follow :)
 



Attached Files:







my little family.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









me.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









wedding cake.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









wedding party.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









jamie wedding day.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cla

Omg you look so beautiful and I love your dress was Jamie a good boy for the day


----------



## naderz

awh katie u looked beautiful.. wat a perfect wee family pic that was. glad u had a fantastic day.. cnt believe wee jamie is almost 2 months..wer is time going xx
:hugs:
claire how is the lovely little millie doing??? xxxx :hugs:

melissa i didnt realise u homeschooled...whoo u are so amazing to hav all this energy and time to fit it all in.... xxx :hugs:

so im over my operation now... doing ok just worrying now about going into labour at later stages and something happening my cervix... ive been instructed to take it easy..rest and im not allowed to go bk to work xxx


----------



## naderz

lol wat is going on with my smileys... they wer supposed to be hugs xxx


----------



## naderz

katie how did u get on with the camera?? x


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- you look absolutely breathtaking!!!!! congratulations hun! :cloud9: what a lovely family

sinead- i must have missed it, i hadnt realized you had your surgery already. you take it easy sweetheart! keep that monkey in :baby: i do home school. the schools here arent so great and private schools are outrageously priced.

claire- how is millie doing?


----------



## cla

Sinead I'm glad the op went well, I totally understand the worry you are going through but at least they are looking after you. Do you have to have scans on your cervix? 
And when is your next scan and are you finding out what you are having xxx

Millie is doing fantastic she is good as gold and we are in love with her, Keith can't stop kissing her and calling her beautiful. I never thought I would say this but I miss being pregnant even with everything that as happened


----------



## blessedmomma

claire- nothing sweeter than a daddy in love with his babies :cloud9:

are you guys considering more? :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

im glad the operation went ok sinead :hugs:

melissa i def am and claire i know how u feel i miss being pregnant too :( i really am so broody i feel like i didnt get the birth i wanted so i wanna do it again but also makes me feel guilty about jamies birth..

also i would like two close in age but with my gall bladder playing up ive no idea how long it will be now :(


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- i hope you find some peace with his birth sweety :hugs:

i wouldnt say im broody at all, but i def feel like i will be extremely happy if we get pregnant again


----------



## cla

Omg I miss being pregnant so much and I never thought I would say that.
I think it's because Millie is a star that's why I would love another xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

aww claire i hope you have another soon. it usually takes a couple months before im ok with being pregnant again. i think the Lord has put that desire in your heart for a reason :)


----------



## cla

How are you getting on sinead xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

guys ive done something stupid... :( me and dh dtd in heat of the moment.. we didnt use contrecetion as were using condoms, because im scared to use any hormonal stuff 

i had my period 5 weeks after lo 1 week before our wedding which was 3 weeks ago so techinically if going by a regular 28 days it should be past ovulation time but i never had normal cycles before jamie :( it was always irregular one min it was 28 days other it coule be 30 or 40 etc...

i dunno what im gonna do :( i need hug ladies


----------



## cla

Katieeeeeeeeee Have you got any tests.


----------



## RedRose19

ive one digital left from when i tested for jamie but its still a waiting game... :( wont know til a few weeks have passed i guess
i mean it took us 3 years to get preg with jamie so i mean its prob ok but they say your more fertile after a baby... eeeek


----------



## kj_23

why is your baby so freaking adorable?! hahaha he's such a cutie, congrats! I finally had my baby on may 5th, but found out he had a twin that didn't make it, so i actually am trying again for the first time this month, evil witch is suppose to come in a week :'/. I will gladly accept your BFP for you <3


----------



## cla

Katie knowing your luck you will get a bfp straight away


----------



## blessedmomma

katie- :hugs: everything will be ok hun. if you are pregnant then God must think you are great parents and wants you to raise another child.


----------



## RedRose19

What will ppl think of me :-( I'm worried I'll be totally judged by family and friends what will I do I mean if it's meant to be I would be ok but how would I tell family just two months after Jamie I'm pregnant again


----------



## kj_23

it's not something your FRIENDS and FAMILY should judge you over. things happen, and its actually common to have a baby right off the bat, you know, Irish Twins an all, ;p if you are happy you might be having another baby, they should be happy for you, and if you are stressed and worried, then they should be there to support you. and hey, if they judge you, you have a whole community here with open arms to help your threw it. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree, who cares what they think. i have had my share of negative comments. in the end you would have a beautiful baby and they will eat their unkind words. they cant see the baby yet so they dont realize they are talking about an innocent beautiful person that deserves all the love and welcoming as all babies do. its God who creates all life. you and DH are just the people He chose to give jamie to and anymore children He decides to bless you with. He decided to make you and DH one and He decides when to multiply you, its as simple as that


----------



## cla

Stuff what people think its got nothing to do with anybody if you did have a another baby so soon.


----------



## RedRose19

how is everyone doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

im good hun! thinking of planning a trip to the zoo monday. i started my kids a couple weeks early on school work, so i figure we can take a day off.

how are you??? have you tested or anything??


----------



## RedRose19

Going to test next week if no ad I've a few symptoms I'm so dizzy all day we shall see tho 

Yay I love the zoo I'm sure your kids will too


----------



## Shey

Aww Claire congrats mami! Millie is adorable!


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies, how is everyone??? :flower:

shey are you preggo???


----------



## naderz

hey ladies sorry havent been on... im doing good thanks.. getting braxton hicks esp wen im doing housework and stuff but i had them with all my preg early so im not alarmed... im 20weeks this thur/fri...eeek :) got my scan on sept 7th.

katie how u hun and little jamie? ... did u test? i bet you are looking forward to ur holiday..it will be lovely family trip.. xxx 
melissa how was the zoo? bet all your babies enjoyed it. xxx
claire how u and millie? u and keith still as besotted as ever i bet :) xxx any more babies on the horizon?


----------



## naderz

katie hun i totally understand how u feel about telling people im near 20weeks and still havent told all our families and hav told 1 or 2 friends... 
im just so scared wat people will think... sometimes wen im in public i find myself hiding my bump and im so ashamed to say that (please dont judge me) but i just cant help feel that way... this baby was 100% planned and is wanted more than anything but i just cant help the feelings.
i just feel like people will say im trying to replace alanna and corey so soon and that is not the case watsoever because my angels are irreplacable.

xxxxx i needed to get that off my chest i havent told anybody how i feel


----------



## RedRose19

hun dont worry i totally understand where your coming from, but im sure no one will judge you, they know yuo have been through an awful time and a baby on the way can only be seen as a positive thing in your life right now so how can anyone judge you for some happiness after the hardship u and your oh went through, i know its not to replace your angels and im sure others will see that but i totally see where ur coming from, i cant believe ur 20 weeks wow im so happy for you not long but please please take it easy i know u say uve had the bh since early days but as your baby gets bigger and heavier your body will find it hard with the bh's, forget the house work you and bubba come first :)


i tested last sat got a faint line on a cheap boots test im sure its not a bfp but saying that ive got cramps, feeling sick this morning and had sore boobs for two days now... ill test again before holidays


----------



## blessedmomma

exciting katie! cant wait to find out for sure :happydance:

sinead- i did the same in my last pregnancy. no one knew i was pregnant at church til i was almost due. i wore clothes that hid it as long as possible. of course we were happy, but like you said some people might judge negatively and we already heard it out of some family. are you finding out the gender??? cant believe your already half through!!! :hugs:


----------



## naderz

thanks ladies :) i love the support from all my friends in here. so glad i hav you ladies.. i wouldnt tell my friends stuff i would tell yous lol yea im aking it easy katie as easy as i can gerald is still unemployed so i make great use of him wen he is at home. lol xx
katie i cant wait to you test again xx hope you get the answer you want.

melissa i dunno if i will.. i asked gerald does he want to find out and he isnt sure so il see wen friday comes if i can contain myself not to ask.. its my hospitals policy not to tell you anyway but depending on the sonogapher they might tell you. xx


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on xxxx
millie is just over 8 weeks and i cant believe how fast she is growing before i will know it she will be walking, why dont they stay babies long :(
we are all still in love with her and im enjoying every min of it, but its making me want to have another sshhhhhh dont tell keith lol


----------



## blessedmomma

they do get big so fast hun! love her pic, she is sooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## cla

Sinead how are you getting on, have you found out the sex xxxx


----------



## naderz

hey ladies so sorry havent been on didnt hav my home internet for about 2 weeks and its reallly hard getting on this on my phone.

hope everybody is well :hugs:

claire no i didnt find out the sex.. gerald wants to leave it a surprise and although i was dying to know i just didnt ask. im almost 25 weeks now cant believe its going so fast.

xxxxxxx :hugs to everyone. how is little millie, jamie and melissas 6 babies???


----------



## blessedmomma

i always want to wait and find out, but i never can. your strong hun! :flower:

we are good here. kids are all growing. mason will be 7 months old in a couple days. crazy how fast they grow :)


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone???


----------



## cla

How's everybody getting on xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

Not great here I'm currently v sick. In and out of hospital. Awaiting surgery on the 20th of November :-(


----------



## cla

What's wrong Katie xxx


----------



## RedRose19

ive got to get my gall bladder removed ive been in and out of hospital since september :( but hopefully it will all be over soon,

also i wanted you ladies to know sinead is in hospital with contractions, shes only 29 weeks so keep her in your thoughts ladies, i think they have got it to stop for now i just hope she can go a few more weeks at least


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs:praying for both of you


----------



## cla

Omg I haven't been on sinead I hope everything is ok. 
Katie do you know anything else xxxxxxx


----------



## naderz

Hi ladies.. thank u Katie for letting the girls know and for all ur prayers girls. Xx 
well I'm 31+4 today and baby still hanging on in there. I went in at 29 for my last steroid short which was planned from the start and mentioned to midwife that I'd felt no movement so they put me on the trace which showed up minor contractions so they kept me and repeated again in morning. The contractions got stronger and frequent so they gave me medicstion to stop them and transferred me to another hospital with a high risk neonatal. All was ok wen I got there and they kept me for 1 night but told me I more than likely won't get past 34 weeks. So everyday I'm just waiting for it to start. I'll be having another cesearean cuz of my previous 1 with alanna and my 3rd degree tear with noah.
I hope all u ladies are doing well and babies r getting big. How r they all doung anyway? 
Also my laptop is playing up so im on my fone so forgive me for any typos or stupid words lol xx hugs to you all. Xxx
Katie hope all went ok with ur gallblader op and u recover safe and well.
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

good to hear an update hun! please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## cla

Thank god everything is ok, I bet you are so stressed. 
Just think you will be holding your baby soon , oh and even better a Christmas baby xxx


----------



## naderz

Hi ladies. How u all doing :) I'm 35+4 today... can't believe I'm still pregnant :D I've literly been on edge this past 6 weeks. Xx although getting very uncomfortable now with my pelvis absolutely aching. Xx

How is everyone? Looking forward to Christmas? Xxx


----------



## cla

I've been popping in to see if you had had the baby at least the baby is staying put xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs:thank God sinead!!!!! you will be holding that precious baby soon :cloud9:

are they just letting you go as long as possible or is there plans to induce at a certain point?


----------



## cla

I would like to wish everybody a brill Christmas just incase I don't come on xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

sinead had her baby!! this evening!
four weeks early but by the sounds of it, all is ok, she had a baby girl! im so happy for her :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for updating katie!!!!! 

yay sinead!!! congrats!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## cla

Thanks for letting us know I bet she is over the moon, I can't wait to see her


----------



## RedRose19

shes so goregous ladies ... :D

also me and oh are now ntnp!!! id love stalkers in my crazy quest :)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay katie!!!!! tried to click on your journal, but it didnt work for me :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

hmmm 1 sec ill try fix that


----------



## RedRose19

ok i fixed it :D


----------



## naderz

Hi ladies sorry I hardly come on anymore. My laptop is truly fecked and it awkard on my phone........ 

I HAD MY BABY GIRL :) :) :) :). 
23rd dec 36+2 weeks 6lb3oz 47.5cms by cesarean. 
no neo natal and she is jyst perfect and beautiful. 
We are sooo happy. Xxxx hope u all had a brilliant Christmas. I got the best present ever xxxxxxx :D


----------



## RedRose19

sinead she weighed the same as jamie! hehe :) perfect weight i think :winkwink:

i think she is so beautiful, lovely little xmas present :D


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on your healthy baby girl!!! :flower:


----------



## naderz

hey ladies, how r u all doing?xxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi sinead! good here, just havent been on much. how are you and the fam?:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

sinead i just wanted to say happy birthday for alannah and corey if im not to say that on the day, lots of floaty kisses to them both.

all good here, im waiting for ovulation lol hopefully we catch this cycle! and id be having another babinoo this winter :D


----------



## naderz

melissa me either. hard to find the time these days.. lol wen noah goes to bed all alexa wants to do is be fed or be cuddled..... i would cuddle her all day long if i could. xxx

katie thank you. i hope u get it this cycle..that would be so exciting...

i love having babies... i want loads xxxx :)


----------



## RedRose19

are you thinking about having more sinead? little alexa is so cute!
and noah looks so big now!


----------



## cla

Come on sinead where's the pics I want to see her xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hows everyone doing? i cant believe how long weve had this thread.. and everything thats gone on within those years im glad we have always been here for each other.. :hugs:


----------



## cla

I know what you mean Katie there have been a lot ups and downs xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs:


----------



## naderz

Hi every one how u all doing? Its been a while xx


----------



## RedRose19

heya sinead its so nice to hear from you, all good here, jamie is 1 next week! and im in the 2ww so exciting times!

how are yuo and your little ones? 

claire and melissa how are ye?


----------

